# Gucci sales-outlet-web-and auction deals CHAT thread



## chiclawyer

I recall Gucci typically having a sale sometime in the spring, along with certain Gucci items going on sale in dept. stores like Saks & NM.  Do any of you know when this usually happens? I'm planning a purchase and am wondering if I should wait for the spring sales before taking the plunge. I appreciate any intel that you might be able to provide!


----------



## gail13

chiclawyer said:


> I recall Gucci typically having a sale sometime in the spring, along with certain Gucci items going on sale in dept. stores like Saks & NM.  Do any of you know when this usually happens? I'm planning a purchase and am wondering if I should wait for the spring sales before taking the plunge. I appreciate any intel that you might be able to provide!



I thought it was closer to Memorial Day.


----------



## Venessa84

gail13 said:


> I thought it was closer to Memorial Day.


Agreed!


----------



## lv in yyc

Is timing of the sales the same in Europe?


----------



## mudhoney0099

Yes closer to Memorial Day


----------



## fabdiva

You may want to check the other thread for Gucci sales.  There was a recent listing of sale items (today).  Maybe you'll get lucky and find something you love.


----------



## papertiger

This thread is for questions, comments and chatting about authentic GUCCI deals. It directly correlates to this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-sales-outlet-web-and-authentic-auction-deals-499838.html (which you many not chat in)

* You may NOT talk about any items you're selling
* If you want to identify a post in the outlet thread, use the post number and not the page as many members have the pages set up differently or are using different apps/hard/software formats


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I received a text from my SA @ the San Antonio outlet and she said the next sale will be Memorial Day but they will not be doing any phone or email orders.


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I received a text from my SA @ the San Antonio outlet and she said the next sale will be Memorial Day but they will not be doing any phone or email orders.



I talked to someone at the outlet in Cabazon today, and I was told the next big sale would be Memorial Day as well.  Fortunately I live within driving distance. I just hate going there because it is soooooo crowded on holiday weekends!

Right now it seems that some of the outlet bag styles are priced higher than what the boutique items are going to be priced at during the sale.  One bag I inquired about at the outlet today over the phone was most definitely not 50% off.  Very odd!


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> There's a couple of Bostons that I want but I am waiting to see if they will be part of the Memorial Day Sale.


 
I am with you.  I think I will wait and see what the Memorial Day Sale brings.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> I am with you.  I think I will wait and see what the Memorial Day Sale brings.




I will text my SA to see if she know what the sale will be 50% [emoji3]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

That would be great. I look forward to the additional 50%off at the outlets. However it is just crazy during Memorial Day. I can't wait for the private sale too.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just got this great deal on a Gucci watch with 59% off at Saksoff5th yesterday. I got it for $316. And today it is showing 40% off. Boy did I luck out. 
http://www.saksoff5th.com/guccisima-stainless-steel-&-leather-wrap-watch/0400087240619.html


----------



## mad_caliope

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just got this great deal on a Gucci watch with 59% off at Saksoff5th yesterday. I got it for $316. And today it is showing 40% off. Boy did I luck out.
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/guccisima-stainless-steel-&-leather-wrap-watch/0400087240619.html



Good for you! Nice watch


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just got this great deal on a Gucci watch with 59% off at Saksoff5th yesterday. I got it for $316. And today it is showing 40% off. Boy did I luck out.
> http://www.saksoff5th.com/guccisima-stainless-steel-&-leather-wrap-watch/0400087240619.html


Wow!!!! Good price congratulations love the color.


----------



## papertiger

mad_caliope said:


> I talked to someone at the outlet in Cabazon today, and I was told the next big sale would be Memorial Day as well.  Fortunately I live within driving distance. I just hate going there because it is soooooo crowded on holiday weekends!
> 
> Right now it seems that some of the outlet bag styles are priced higher than what the boutique items are going to be priced at during the sale.  One bag I inquired about at the outlet today over the phone was most definitely not 50% off.  Very odd!



Until this upcoming sale (reportedly 50% off) leather goods have for a while been discounted at 30% at the time of the sale, and again when transferred to the outlets. It's only when the outlet has a sale they are further discounted.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thank you mad_caliope and SkeeWee1908.


Oh and yes paper tiger, regarding 50% off, I am hoping to hit the outlets on Memoriall Day weekend (crazy and all and standing on line for a long time) because last year I got a beige crystal abbey handbag for $219.00!  (I think the style was 272386.).


----------



## mad_caliope

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you mad_caliope and SkeeWee1908.
> 
> 
> Oh and yes paper tiger, regarding 50% off, I am hoping to hit the outlets on Memoriall Day weekend (crazy and all and standing on line for a long time) because last year I got a beige crystal abbey handbag for $219.00!  (I think the style was 272386.).


 
What an incredible deal on the abbey!  

I go to the outlets in Cabazon fairly regularly, and it is a zoo on holiday weekends. My husband and I try to go on week nights when there is practically no one there. 

Since I have primarily dealt with one outlet store, I was wondering if there are significant price differences between different outlet locations?  I sometimes shop by phone with the Bottega store at Woodbury Commons, but their selection of items is wildly different from my local Bottega outlet so I can't really compare.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Anyone know how much the wallets are in the outlet? AI'm looking at the ones smaller than the continental. I want it to fit comfortably inside my Disco.


----------



## mad_caliope

ladybeaumont said:


> Anyone know how much the wallets are in the outlet? AI'm looking at the ones smaller than the continental. I want it to fit comfortably inside my Disco.



I would love to find a wallet that fits inside the Disco!  I have been using a small Chanel wallet in it, but it takes up most of the bag! lol


----------



## mad_caliope

*SkeeWee1908* I hope you don't mind, but I borrowed this photo that you posted from the non-chat outlet thread.  The price for the smaller bag at the Cabazon outlet is $949.  I am waiting for a response for the price of the larger burgundy metallic.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mad_caliope said:


> What an incredible deal on the abbey!
> 
> I go to the outlets in Cabazon fairly regularly, and it is a zoo on holiday weekends. My husband and I try to go on week nights when there is practically no one there.
> 
> Since I have primarily dealt with one outlet store, I was wondering if there are significant price differences between different outlet locations?  I sometimes shop by phone with the Bottega store at Woodbury Commons, but their selection of items is wildly different from my local Bottega outlet so I can't really compare.




Hi. Woodbury Commons is the outlet I go to, and it's pot luck. Sometimes you get a great deal and other times you don't. In my opinion when they have a 1/2 price sale, it is only with limited quantities and they really don't have much of a selection from the times I've been there. (And that's after waiting on line for over a 1/2 hour).  
I've never called an outlet store for sale items because I didn't know they help you in that way where they tell you what's available. I would love that; especially since it takes me 2 hours to get there by car. I hope you get some great deals at your outlet store during this sale.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> I would love to find a wallet that fits inside the Disco!  I have been using a small Chanel wallet in it, but it takes up most of the bag! lol


I know if you call the outlet in San Antonio @ 512--392-9130 and ask to speak with a SA ( Ann is really nice)they will text you pics or email.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> *SkeeWee1908* I hope you don't mind, but I borrowed this photo that you posted from the non-chat outlet thread.  The price for the smaller bag at the Cabazon outlet is $949.  I am waiting for a response for the price of the larger burgundy metallic.


Just so happens I know those prices since those were the two I was inquiring about  small is $949 large is $1159.


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Just so happens I know those prices since those were the two I was inquiring about  small is $949 large is $1159.


 
Thanks for the price on the large.  They have it at my local outlet too.  Do you think that is a good price, or do you think they will discount it during the next sale?

Also, what color is the small?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Woodbury Commons is the outlet I go to, and it's pot luck. Sometimes you get a great deal and other times you don't. In my opinion when they have a 1/2 price sale, it is only with limited quantities and they really don't have much of a selection from the times I've been there. (And that's after waiting on line for over a 1/2 hour).
> I've never called an outlet store for sale items because I didn't know they help you in that way where they tell you what's available. I would love that; especially since it takes me 2 hours to get there by car. I hope you get some great deals at your outlet store during this sale.


Hello John, you should definitely call the San Antonio outlet they are very nice and like I said in another post you can ask to be added to the email list and you will get pic and prices emailed to you my SA even text me pic.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I have uploaded new pics that I received from the San Antonio Outlet over on the Gucci sales-outlet-web-and auction deals No Chatting Please thread.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Hello John, you should definitely call the San Antonio outlet they are very nice and like I said in another post you can ask to be added to the email list and you will get pic and prices emailed to you my SA even text me pic.


Thank you for the info. I am going to ask to be put on their mailing list.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> Thanks for the price on the large.  They have it at my local outlet too.  Do you think that is a good price, or do you think they will discount it during the next sale?
> 
> Also, what color is the small?


I'm hoping it's going be I really like the large the color is beautiful.


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I'm hoping it's going be I really like the large the color is beautiful.


 
I love the color of the large too.  I hope they get marked down for the Memorial Day sale, but I have a feeling they will be sold out very quickly.  I am debating whether I should go to my local outlet and pick one up this weekend


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Just added a couple of new pics to the Sales-Outlet-Web and Auction thread No Chatting Please.


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I received a text from my SA @ the San Antonio outlet and she said the next sale will be Memorial Day but they will not be doing any phone or email orders.


Mad_Caliope:  I have heard the same thing about the outlet sale; and also directly from someone inside the store.


----------



## mad_caliope

GUCCI JOHN said:


> Mad_Caliope:  I have heard the same thing about the outlet sale; and also directly from someone inside the store.


 
I was also told this by someone at the Cabazon store.  Guess I will have to drive out there!


----------



## eikaj

Does anyone know where i can get the gucci flora nice satchel bag? I saw the tote in Cabazon but no satchel


----------



## Aliceowen

I just bought a black disco from Beyondtherack.com.  I guess it's pretty big web site but i wonder if they're selling authentic or fake.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Aliceowen said:


> I just bought a black disco from Beyondtherack.com.  I guess it's pretty big web site but i wonder if they're selling authentic or fake.


 I have never heard of this company so I don't know if they sell authentic or fake. You might want to post this in the Ebay forum under general questions thread the link is below.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...r-thread-ebay-and-bonanza-etc-646884-327.html


----------



## SkeeWee1908

eikaj said:


> Does anyone know where i can get the gucci flora nice satchel bag? I saw the tote in Cabazon but no satchel


 Glad you were able to call the San Antonio Outlet can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

eikaj said:


> Does anyone know where i can get the gucci flora nice satchel bag? I saw the tote in Cabazon but no satchel


*EIKAJ,

From what I understand the FLORA, whether it be Knight Flora or the Original Floral, these were some of the first handbags to go.  My Sales Associate in Hawaii told me theirs went first and fast.  Hopefully, more will show up, either online or in the stores*


----------



## eikaj

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Glad you were able to call the San Antonio Outlet can't wait to see your reveal.



Thanks to you! I actually thought tom is Friday in my excitement! Lol!


----------



## eikaj

GUCCI JOHN said:


> *EIKAJ,
> 
> From what I understand the FLORA, whether it be Knight Flora or the Original Floral, these were some of the first handbags to go.  My Sales Associate in Hawaii told me theirs went first and fast.  Hopefully, more will show up, either online or in the stores*



Thanks replying John. Ms. Skeewee1908 actually helped tracked one in SA &#128521;


----------



## opaigeme

Does anyone know what the additional discount will be at the outlets for the Memorial Day sale this weekend? Thank you


----------



## theclosetpiece

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Just added a couple of new pics to the Sales-Outlet-Web and Auction thread No Chatting Please.




thanks for the info + I requested to be added to the mailing list


----------



## SkeeWee1908

opaigeme said:


> Does anyone know what the additional discount will be at the outlets for the Memorial Day sale this weekend? Thank you


 Not yet I just texted my SA and as soon as she replies I will let you know.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

theclosetpiece said:


> thanks for the info + I requested to be added to the mailing list


 
Yeah so glad you are added to the list......


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hey Ladies, if anyone was interested in the women's floral espadrilles and missed out, Bloomingdales has them in 3 floral colors (blue, cream and black). Although they are $210; there is a 20% off sale (SPRING20) so you would get them for $168,  plus tax with free shipping.


----------



## opaigeme

Thank you SkeeWee1908!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey Ladies, if anyone was interested in the women's floral espadrilles and missed out, Bloomingdales has them in 3 floral colors (blue, cream and black). Although they are $210; there is a 20% off sale (SPRING20) so you would get them for $168,  plus tax with free shipping.




Here is the link:


http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/gucci-espadrille-flats-pilar?ID=1196956&CategoryID=1004008&LinkType=


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey Ladies, if anyone was interested in the women's floral espadrilles and missed out, Bloomingdales has them in 3 floral colors (blue, cream and black). Although they are $210; there is a 20% off sale (SPRING20) so you would get them for $168,  plus tax with free shipping.




Thanks JP [emoji106]&#127998;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I can't seem to get a working link. So if you are interested, just go to the Bloomingdales website and type gucci shoes in the search box.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...pilar?ID=1196956&CategoryID=1004008&LinkType=


 I just copied your like into the search engine and it pulled up. Thanks


----------



## mkr

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Just added a couple of new pics to the Sales-Outlet-Web and Auction thread No Chatting Please.


SkeeWee I'm kind of new here and have a question.  Am I able to call the SA at the boutiques that you posted pictures of bags for sale and do a phone sale?  Or is this just for walk-in customers only?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mkr said:


> SkeeWee I'm kind of new here and have a question.  Am I able to call the SA at the boutiques that you posted pictures of bags for sale and do a phone sale?  Or is this just for walk-in customers only?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Hello mkr, you can call the boutique and ask for Anh she will take good care of you[emoji1]


----------



## tw3nty2

Will it go down more for mem weekend sale?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tw3nty2 said:


> Will it go down more for mem weekend sale?


Some items will be on sale but there won't be any phone orders :cry:


----------



## tw3nty2

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Some items will be on sale but there won't be any phone orders :cry:




[emoji33][emoji24]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tw3nty2 said:


> [emoji33][emoji24]


Lol I know San Antonio is 6 hrs away. :cry:


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

eikaj said:


> Thanks replying John. Ms. Skeewee1908 actually helped tracked one in SA &#128521;


*EIKAJ,

Whatttttttttttttttt ... dang it all ... lol.  I would have taken one as well. *


----------



## tw3nty2

My SA from Neiman sent me this. Let me know if anyone is interested [emoji4] $1480


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I have never heard of this company so I don't know if they sell authentic or fake. You might want to post this in the Ebay forum under general questions thread the link is below.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...r-thread-ebay-and-bonanza-etc-646884-327.html


*Aliceowen,

To be honest, I'd cancel your order and do it asap.  

They are not getting good reviews on line.  Google this company for reviews.  From what I have seen, their ratings are not very good, at all.*


----------



## mad_caliope

GUCCI JOHN said:


> *Aliceowen,
> 
> To be honest, I'd cancel your order and do it asap.
> 
> They are not getting good reviews on line.  Google this company for reviews.  From what I have seen, their ratings are not very good, at all.*


 
I second this.  This company does not care where they source their inventory from.  A year or so ago there were many reviews online about the counterfeit merchandise people received from them.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

gucci john said:


> *aliceowen,
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest, i'd cancel your order and do it asap.
> 
> 
> 
> They are not getting good reviews on line.  Google this company for reviews.  From what i have seen, their ratings are not very good, at all.*




+1


----------



## Aliceowen

Thanks for all your advice. My friend got a bag from them a day ago and that definitely was a counterfeit.  I cancelled my order right away.  They kept saying they are authentic anyways. I'm glad that i cancelled and saved mu money.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Aliceowen said:


> Thanks for all your advice. My friend got a bag from them a day ago and that definitely was a counterfeit.  I cancelled my order right away.  They kept saying they are authentic anyways. I'm glad that i cancelled and saved mu money.


 Yeah!!!! FYI try the Gucci outlet, Saks, Gucci.com or the Boutiques there's a big sale going on right now.


----------



## Aliceowen

I was aware of big sale. I want soho disco bag and i was always little late to get them. They're all sold out!!!  I wish neman marcus goes on sale soon.


----------



## Aliceowen

Btr sales rep called me and said they can send me with certified document with the bag to prove it's not a counterfeit.  I almost convinced. 
Ahhhhhhh!!!!! They still have items online. I better just erase the app or do something else to forget about them


----------



## mkr

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Hello mkr, you can call the boutique and ask for Anh she will take good care of you[emoji1]


Thank you very much!


----------



## mad_caliope

Aliceowen said:


> Btr sales rep called me and said they can send me with certified document with the bag to prove it's not a counterfeit.  I almost convinced.
> Ahhhhhhh!!!!! They still have items online. I better just erase the app or do something else to forget about them


 
How would these documents prove it is not counterfeit?  Many counterfeit sellers also counterfeit the documents associated with their phony items.  

It also could be that the buyer for their company does not understand that these items are not for wholesale resale and purchased them from a company who provided them with fake documentation.  

Pass.


----------



## Aliceowen

mad_caliope said:


> How would these documents prove it is not counterfeit?  Many counterfeit sellers also counterfeit the documents associated with their phony items.
> 
> 
> 
> It also could be that the buyer for their company does not understand that these items are not for wholesale resale and purchased them from a company who provided them with fake documentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Pass.




Thanks you totally cleared my mind. 
I just erased btr app!! Done!!!!


----------



## mad_caliope

Aliceowen said:


> Thanks you totally cleared my mind.
> I just erased btr app!! Done!!!!


 
I am glad you passed.  That would have been a lot of money to waste, especially since some of the bags are priced at more than what the current Gucci authentic sale bags are priced at. 

A couple of years ago I logged into that site to see what it was all about.  At the time I knew what I was seeing was wrong.  I had forgotten all about that site until you mentioned it, and I took a look around it again today and confirmed what I always knew about them. I noticed that they are now selling "preowned" Louis Vuitton. I feel sorry for whoever that purchases from them.


----------



## mad_caliope

Anyone going to the outlet sales this weekend?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> Anyone going to the outlet sales this weekend?




Thinking about going to San Antonio if the weather permits maybe Sunday.


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Thinking about going to San Antonio if the weather permits maybe Sunday.


 
I was planning on going to Cabazon today, but I probably won't be able to make the drive out there.  Hopefully tomorrow though.

If anyone does go, please report what you see


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> I was planning on going to Cabazon today, but I probably won't be able to make the drive out there.  Hopefully tomorrow though.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone does go, please report what you see




Will do[emoji3]


----------



## Always New LV

Major score at Gucci outlet, half off outlet prices!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cro wallet and Python bag.


----------



## Always New LV

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Always New LV said:


> Major score at Gucci outlet, half off outlet prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006377
> 
> Cro wallet and Python bag.




Gorgeous!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

Always New LV said:


> Major score at Gucci outlet, half off outlet prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006377
> 
> Cro wallet and Python bag.



Beyond stunning


----------



## ity

Saks early access designer sale started featuring more gucci


----------



## isaac21

ity said:


> Saks early access designer sale started featuring more gucci



The early access is online or in store


----------



## APRIL251

Can anyone help me? I'm trying to find out if Saks has released anymore Gucci black soho double chain shoulder handbags in this private sale thanks and thanks again!!


----------



## ity

Received a Saks email for the sale online


----------



## Msl0vable

Ity can you let me know if they have any soho disco??? I didnt get any emails or text....


----------



## rosewang924

Msl0vable said:


> Ity can you let me know if they have any soho disco??? I didnt get any emails or text....




NM online has a black patent soho disco and orange nubuck disco, not a very big discount, maybe 10/15%.


----------



## katran26

Hi ladies - saw a disco bag, $425, in black today

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Gucci&N=306622828+1553+1678&bmUID=kS37ToS


----------



## SkeeWee1908

katran26 said:


> Hi ladies - saw a disco bag, $425, in black today
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Gucci&N=306622828+1553+1678&bmUID=kS37ToS




Thanks for the heads up [emoji3][emoji106]&#127998;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Soho Patent Leather Mini Bag Neiman Marcus $637

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...ements%3D&eItemId=prod167820300&cmCat=product


----------



## ity

Msl0vable said:


> Ity can you let me know if they have any soho disco??? I didnt get any emails or text....


Just reading the message they had a red on sale the next day but to be delivered by November but its not on there today anymore.If i do see one will send you the link.


----------



## ity

I see why Saks had a major Gucci sale.Who has seen the new Gucci bags rolled out with studs ?


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

Aliceowen said:


> Thanks for all your advice. My friend got a bag from them a day ago and that definitely was a counterfeit.  I cancelled my order right away.  They kept saying they are authentic anyways. I'm glad that i cancelled and saved mu money.


*AliceOwen,

I have been in customer service for over 30 years and I'd consider this authentic issue as pretty urgent.  

Here is what I would suggest you do regarding your "Authentic" bag:

1). Go to the company website where you bought this "Authentic" bag.
	A).  Locate the info from the website showing it states "Authentic".  And then either:

		1).  Get 'screen shots' of your computer screen of the item online showing the bag description states it as authentic.  Hit the keyboard keys at the same time, "the Control key & the Print Screen key".  Then open your Paint Shop application and using your mouse - right click and a message will come up saying, "paste as new image", click that and then file save it on your desktop or somewhere you can find it.

		or

		2).  Hit these keyboard keys at the same time, "Control & the letter 'P'.  You will get a notice on your computer showing, "SAVE" or "CANCEL.  Chose save and make sure you save it as a "pdf" file and in a location you can find it (it will ask you where you want to save it).  This may save all the pages of this item so it could be quite a few pages.

2).  I'd contact my credit card company immediately and tell when you ordered something as authentic but it arrived as counterfeit, etc.  Ask them if you can do what is called a "Chargeback", which means they will take the $$$ away from the company and should refund your money because this is NOT what you ordered (In other words, you did not order a 'counterfeit' bag).

Let me know if you have any questions and hopefully I can help you some more.*


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

mad_caliope said:


> Anyone going to the outlet sales this weekend?


*MadCaliope,

I went to the Vacaville Outlet (CA) on Thursday and Saturday.

Holy Moly, I spent a lot of $$$ at the outlet but it was all on Men's RTW (ready to wear).  Shirts (4) , ties, pants (jeans & other) (5+), belts, outerwear (3), and something else but I cannot recall right now.  I also did a phone order from my personal shopper from the Cabazon Outlet.  The Vacaville store employees were very surprised Cabazon answered the phone during a sale on a Saturday, lol.  At Cabazon I purchased over the phone another outerwear coat - a long navy blue one.  I surly did not need 3 more coats but ... 2 were blue long ones and 2 were the same wool shorter coats, one in grey/blk and one in brown/blk.

Vacaville Thurs $1600/ Vacaville Saturday $1400/ Cabazon Saturday $600.

I did not purchased any handbags or SLG's  (small leather goods) for my mom or even for my collection.  Actually, on Thursday, I did not even notice they had any HB's or SLG's on an additional 50% off.  They did however, have a pair of women's black kid leather long evening like gloves from Women's Accessories, which I purchased for my mother.  They were 1/2 off the outlet price, so about $70, I think.  I also looked at a piece of Women's jewelry, which was the "gold-tone" ring with the flower and the small crystal interlocking g's, but did not get it.

On Saturday, while I was back in the Vacaville outlet, I did hear an associate on the phone saying they did not have any HB's or SLG's on an additional sale.  I did not understand why not, they did have many HB's in the store on a previous outlet markdown price, which were on sale on the website, but the outlet prices were still more $$ than the gucci.com website.  So, my question to the store employees was, why have items in the outlet store more than the online sale price?  So basically, no one was even looking at HB's or SLG's, at all.
*


----------



## mad_caliope

GUCCI JOHN said:


> *MadCaliope,
> 
> I went to the Vacaville Outlet (CA) on Thursday and Saturday.
> 
> Holy Moly, I spent a lot of $$$ at the outlet but it was all on Men's RTW (ready to wear).  Shirts (4) , ties, pants (jeans & other) (5+), belts, outerwear (3), and something else but I cannot recall right now.  I also did a phone order from my personal shopper from the Cabazon Outlet.  The Vacaville store employees were very surprised Cabazon answered the phone during a sale on a Saturday, lol.  At Cabazon I purchased over the phone another outerwear coat - a long navy blue one.  I surly did not need 3 more coats but ... 2 were blue long ones and 2 were the same wool shorter coats, one in grey/blk and one in brown/blk.
> 
> Vacaville Thurs $1600/ Vacaville Saturday $1400/ Cabazon Saturday $600.
> 
> I did not purchased any handbags or SLG's  (small leather goods) for my mom or even for my collection.  Actually, on Thursday, I did not even notice they had any HB's or SLG's on an additional 50% off.  They did however, have a pair of women's black kid leather long evening like gloves from Women's Accessories, which I purchased for my mother.  They were 1/2 off the outlet price, so about $70, I think.  I also looked at a piece of Women's jewelry, which was the "gold-tone" ring with the flower and the small crystal interlocking g's, but did not get it.
> 
> On Saturday, while I was back in the Vacaville outlet, I did hear an associate on the phone saying they did not have any HB's or SLG's on an additional sale.  I did not understand why not, they did have many HB's in the store on a previous outlet markdown price, which were on sale on the website, but the outlet prices were still more $$ than the gucci.com website.  So, my question to the store employees was, why have items in the outlet store more than the online sale price?  So basically, no one was even looking at HB's or SLG's, at all.
> *


 
Thanks for the information.  It sounds like you made some wonderful purchases 

I am debating going out to Cabazon this afternoon or going to Saks and Neimans to check out what they have left.  Unfortunately Cabazon is in a completely opposite direction of the department stores, so I can't do both today.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> Thanks for the information.  It sounds like you made some wonderful purchases
> 
> I am debating going out to Cabazon this afternoon or going to Saks and Neimans to check out what they have left.  Unfortunately Cabazon is in a completely opposite direction of the department stores, so I can't do both today.


 Let us know what you find....


----------



## missboo1986

Hi, this is my first post and I was just wondering if anyone knows what exactly goes on sale during Gucci's bi annual sales? I know that classic colors usually never go on sale, but do all of the previous seasons bags go on sale or just some? I'm just curious because I would like to purchase one of the pre fall bags, but would like to know if it may potentially go on sale in Nov/Dec...in which case, I may painfully wait it out instead lol TIA!


----------



## gail13

I stopped in at the Cabazon outlet today and visited the Gucci store.   Heaven! There was alot of nice stuff-I am going back tomorrow and just had time to take a look-but I saw loafers, sandals, lots of bags, clothes.  If anyone is looking for anything let me know and I'll see if it's there.  They also take phone orders and seemed to be really friendly.

I just know this is going to be bad for the wallet.  There was also a Gucci kids outlet across the way-


----------



## isaac21

gail13 said:


> I stopped in at the Cabazon outlet today and visited the Gucci store.   Heaven! There was alot of nice stuff-I am going back tomorrow and just had time to take a look-but I saw loafers, sandals, lots of bags, clothes.  If anyone is looking for anything let me know and I'll see if it's there.  They also take phone orders and seemed to be really friendly.
> 
> I just know this is going to be bad for the wallet.  There was also a Gucci kids outlet across the way-



Hello! If You see any small' leather goods let me know Like cosmetic pouch. Wristlet or key cases. And coin pouch. Thanks. Have a happy shopping hope You find great things&#128522;


----------



## gail13

isaac21 said:


> Hello! If You see any small' leather goods let me know Like cosmetic pouch. Wristlet or key cases. And coin pouch. Thanks. Have a happy shopping hope You find great things&#128522;



I will take a look and report back!


----------



## rosewang924

Do they have any sukey totes?  Thank you.



gail13 said:


> I stopped in at the Cabazon outlet today and visited the Gucci store.   Heaven! There was alot of nice stuff-I am going back tomorrow and just had time to take a look-but I saw loafers, sandals, lots of bags, clothes.  If anyone is looking for anything let me know and I'll see if it's there.  They also take phone orders and seemed to be really friendly.
> 
> I just know this is going to be bad for the wallet.  There was also a Gucci kids outlet across the way-


----------



## gail13

rosewang924 said:


> Do they have any sukey totes?  Thank you.



I think they did, but I'll check-do you want leather or canvas?


----------



## rosewang924

oh, thank you, i would like canvas in the smaller size, i think medium.  if possible, please ask your SA to hold for me and can the item be shipped?  



gail13 said:


> I think they did, but I'll check-do you want leather or canvas?


----------



## mkr

Did anyone see the Rania bags on sale?  Thank you!


----------



## gail13

isaac21 said:


> Hello! If You see any small' leather goods let me know Like cosmetic pouch. Wristlet or key cases. And coin pouch. Thanks. Have a happy shopping hope You find great things&#128522;



They did have a nice selection of wallets-short and long-I only saw one wristlet in hot pink, it was a Soho piece. I also saw a few silver and gold card cases, that could also hold some $$$.  Ask for Gigi-I misplaced her cell number but she is wiling to text pics.  The number there is 951.849.7430. Overall, very nice service there.


----------



## gail13

rosewang924 said:


> oh, thank you, i would like canvas in the smaller size, i think medium.  if possible, please ask your SA to hold for me and can the item be shipped?



Hi Rosewang-

They do have a few canvas Sukey totes-I'm not sure what size.  The store was pretty busy but I worked with Gigi and she assured me they had a few in back? Gigi is very nice-she is willing to send pics.  The main number is 951. 849.7430.  Yes, they will ship.  

They had a number of canvas pieces including a really cute small tote with a red and green striped handle.  I also saw some nice leather totes that I had not seen before with the bamboo tassle and whip stitched edge.


----------



## isaac21

gail13 said:


> They did have a nice selection of wallets-short and long-I only saw one wristlet in hot pink, it was a Soho piece. I also saw a few silver and gold card cases, that could also hold some $$$.  Ask for Gigi-I misplaced her cell number but she is wiling to text pics.  The number there is 951.849.7430. Overall, very nice service there.



Thanks alot for The feed-back. Hope You got some lovely pieces.


----------



## rosewang924

thank you so much, i will give them a call.



gail13 said:


> Hi Rosewang-
> 
> They do have a few canvas Sukey totes-I'm not sure what size.  The store was pretty busy but I worked with Gigi and she assured me they had a few in back? Gigi is very nice-she is willing to send pics.  The main number is 951. 849.7430.  Yes, they will ship.
> 
> They had a number of canvas pieces including a really cute small tote with a red and green striped handle.  I also saw some nice leather totes that I had not seen before with the bamboo tassle and whip stitched edge.


----------



## rosewang924

thank you so much for your help, i called the store and spoke to someone else, gigi won't be in till later.  they said they only had one in the large size, it was for a really good price but i'm pretty petite and it would have been too big for me.  do you know if gigi kept some bags on hold?  thank you.




gail13 said:


> Hi Rosewang-
> 
> They do have a few canvas Sukey totes-I'm not sure what size.  The store was pretty busy but I worked with Gigi and she assured me they had a few in back? Gigi is very nice-she is willing to send pics.  The main number is 951. 849.7430.  Yes, they will ship.
> 
> They had a number of canvas pieces including a really cute small tote with a red and green striped handle.  I also saw some nice leather totes that I had not seen before with the bamboo tassle and whip stitched edge.


----------



## gail13

rosewang924 said:


> thank you so much for your help, i called the store and spoke to someone else, gigi won't be in till later.  they said they only had one in the large size, it was for a really good price but i'm pretty petite and it would have been too big for me.  do you know if gigi kept some bags on hold?  thank you.



No, she didn't. It was pretty busy and I was on a tight time schedule-sorry.  Hope you find one though. I think they can put you on a wish list and call if one comes in.


----------



## rosewang924

ok, thank you.



gail13 said:


> No, she didn't. It was pretty busy and I was on a tight time schedule-sorry.  Hope you find one though. I think they can put you on a wish list and call if one comes in.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

rosewang924 said:


> ok, thank you.




Did you try the San Antonio outlet if not call & ask for Anh[emoji1]


----------



## rosewang924

thank you, i will try.



SkeeWee1908 said:


> Did you try the San Antonio outlet if not call & ask for Anh[emoji1]


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

mad_caliope said:


> Thanks for the information.  It sounds like you made some wonderful purchases
> 
> I am debating going out to Cabazon this afternoon or going to Saks and Neimans to check out what they have left.  Unfortunately Cabazon is in a completely opposite direction of the department stores, so I can't do both today.


*Mad_Caliope,

Did you go back out to Cabazon?  If so, what did you get?*


----------



## missboo1986

Can someone plese tell me if the new black studded leather chain shoulder soho bag may go on sale during the fall/winter sale later this year? Thanks.


----------



## mad_caliope

missboo1986 said:


> Can someone plese tell me if the new black studded leather chain shoulder soho bag may go on sale during the fall/winter sale later this year? Thanks.


 
I was looking at this bag at Gucci yesterday.  They told me the black leather will probably never go on sale (but like we saw with the Saks online sale, never say never!).


----------



## missboo1986

mad_caliope said:


> I was looking at this bag at Gucci yesterday.  They told me the black leather will probably never go on sale (but like we saw with the Saks online sale, never say never!).



I know that the regular black leather one with the light gold hardware, being a classic, will probably never go on sale (although they did have the black patent during the sale that just passed), but since the studded one with the gunmetal hardware is a fall seasonal item, wouldn't it go on sale at the end of the year? Unless they sell out by then...Really want this bag, but just contemplating if I should bite the bullet and get it now or wait an agonizing few months and see. I would be pretty heartbroken if the bag sells out before the sale or if I buy the bag now and it ends up going on sale. What do you guys think? :help: TIA


----------



## mad_caliope

missboo1986 said:


> I know that the regular black leather one with the light gold hardware, being a classic, will probably never go on sale (although they did have the black patent during the sale that just passed), but since the studded one with the gunmetal hardware is a fall seasonal item, wouldn't it go on sale at the end of the year? Unless they sell out by then...Really want this bag, but just contemplating if I should bite the bullet and get it now or wait an agonizing few months and see. I would be pretty heartbroken if the bag sells out before the sale or if I buy the bag now and it ends up going on sale. What do you guys think? :help: TIA



Saks online put the regular black leather (not just patent) on sale a few weeks ago at 50% off, however that was a rather unusual sale.  My local Gucci store front never put any of the regular black leather bags on sale though. I think it will depend on each individual retailer. Saks seems to put many leathers and colors on sale that other stores do not (and not just with Gucci).


----------



## missboo1986

mad_caliope said:


> Saks online put the regular black leather (not just patent) on sale a few weeks ago at 50% off, however that was a rather unusual sale.  My local Gucci store front never put any of the regular black leather bags on sale though. I think it will depend on each individual retailer. Saks seems to put many leathers and colors on sale that other stores do not (and not just with Gucci).



Thanks for your input. Wish I could know for sure, but I would hate to miss out on this bag. Would be bummed to see it on sale a few months from now.


----------



## mad_caliope

missboo1986 said:


> Thanks for your input. Wish I could know for sure, but I would hate to miss out on this bag. Would be bummed to see it on sale a few months from now.


 
I really doubt we will see the regular leather in black on sale this season.  If you love the bag, get it  

You will have many months of use out of it before Gucci has another sale, and it may not even go on sale.  Also, even if it does go on sale, there is no guarantee of getting one.  Look at how incredibly quickly Saks sold out of everything when they did their online sale a couple of weeks ago.  Most bags were gone within an hour or two. I was trying to get a disco in regular black and regular red leather, and both were completely sold out by the time I awoke in the morning, and they never added them back to the sale.  Now they are regular price again.


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

.


----------



## missboo1986

mad_caliope said:


> I really doubt we will see the regular leather in black on sale this season.  If you love the bag, get it
> 
> You will have many months of use out of it before Gucci has another sale, and it may not even go on sale.  Also, even if it does go on sale, there is no guarantee of getting one.  Look at how incredibly quickly Saks sold out of everything when they did their online sale a couple of weeks ago.  Most bags were gone within an hour or two. I was trying to get a disco in regular black and regular red leather, and both were completely sold out by the time I awoke in the morning, and they never added them back to the sale.  Now they are regular price again.



Really sound advice. I think I'm going to just go for it and enjoy her in the meantime  Thanks again!


----------



## mad_caliope

missboo1986 said:


> Really sound advice. I think I'm going to just go for it and enjoy her in the meantime  Thanks again!


 
I hope you get it and love it   Many of the stores out here where I live are just now getting shipments of this bag, and they are very popular.  I saw several people trying them on at various stores at South Coast Plaza over the weekend.

I am thinking of getting the black studded disco  Even my husband liked that bag when he first saw it lol.


----------



## missboo1986

mad_caliope said:


> I hope you get it and love it   Many of the stores out here where I live are just now getting shipments of this bag, and they are very popular.  I saw several people trying them on at various stores at South Coast Plaza over the weekend.
> 
> I am thinking of getting the black studded disco  Even my husband liked that bag when he first saw it lol.




They look absolutely stunning, don't they? Love the studs! The disco looks really cute as well, but too small for my needs as a daily bag. The Bordeaux color looks gorgeous as well. I also love how they went with that gunmetal/silver color for the hardware instead of the gold. Very rock n roll chic  Your husband has great taste BTW! hehe We'll both have to do a reveal then if (more like *when*) we get them


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

mkr said:


> Did anyone see the Rania bags on sale?  Thank you!


MKR,

The last time I was at the Gucci Vacaville outlet - I believe they had a Rania bag.  This is Vacaville,CA and ask for Josiah, and if he is unavailable, ask for Harvey (Men's).


----------



## rosewang924

thank you for your help, i did call the store and they only have the large size, i wish i could wear the large, it's such a good price, but i think it will look huge on me.  i told the SA how tall i am and he said the bag would be way too big for me.  

If anyone spot a medium sukey, please let me know.  Thank you.



SkeeWee1908 said:


> Did you try the San Antonio outlet if not call & ask for Anh[emoji1]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

You will have many months of use out of it before Gucci has another sale, and it may not even go on sale.  Also, even if it does go on sale, there is no guarantee of getting one.  Look at how incredibly quickly Saks sold out of everything when they did their online sale a couple of weeks ago.  Most bags were gone within an hour or two. I was trying to get a disco in regular black and regular red leather, and both were completely sold out by the time I awoke in the morning, and they never added them back to the sale.  Now they are regular price again.[/QUOTE]

+1


----------



## SkeeWee1908

rosewang924 said:


> thank you for your help, i did call the store and they only have the large size, i wish i could wear the large, it's such a good price, but i think it will look huge on me.  i told the SA how tall i am and he said the bag would be way too big for me.
> 
> If anyone spot a medium sukey, please let me know.  Thank you.


Darn ok will do....


----------



## SkeeWee1908

missboo1986 said:


> Really sound advice. I think I'm going to just go for it and enjoy her in the meantime  Thanks again!


 I totally agree with mad-calliope I want the Soho Dusty Rose Pink leather shoulder bag so bad I was hoping it was going to go on sale but it didn't. I didn't buy anything during the sale because this was the bag that I truly wanted I hope to get it this month.


----------



## mkr

GUCCI JOHN said:


> MKR,
> 
> The last time I was at the Gucci Vacaville outlet - I believe they had a Rania bag.  This is Vacaville,CA and ask for Josiah, and if he is unavailable, ask for Harvey (Men's).


Thank you very much!


----------



## fabdiva

rosewang924 said:


> thank you for your help, i did call the store and they only have the large size, i wish i could wear the large, it's such a good price, but i think it will look huge on me.  i told the SA how tall i am and he said the bag would be way too big for me.
> 
> If anyone spot a medium sukey, please let me know.  Thank you.


Bag Borrow Steal had a medium chocolate guccisma Sukey this morning.  I've purchased a couple of Gucci's from them and had them authenticated and they both were in pristine condition, even the one that wasn't supposed to pristine.


----------



## rosewang924

ok, thank you.



fabdiva said:


> Bag Borrow Steal had a medium chocolate guccisma Sukey this morning.  I've purchased a couple of Gucci's from them and had them authenticated and they both were in pristine condition, even the one that wasn't supposed to pristine.


----------



## gail13

mad_caliope said:


> I would love to find a wallet that fits inside the Disco!  I have been using a small Chanel wallet in it, but it takes up most of the bag! lol



Cabazon had a bunch of smaller wallets in many colors.  Not sure of the price tho.

They told me that when things go on sale at major sales times-Memorial Day,Fourth of July etc, that it's usually the older items, so if you see something good and want it, I would grab it.


----------



## mad_caliope

missboo1986 said:


> They look absolutely stunning, don't they? Love the studs! The disco looks really cute as well, but too small for my needs as a daily bag. The Bordeaux color looks gorgeous as well. I also love how they went with that gunmetal/silver color for the hardware instead of the gold. Very rock n roll chic  Your husband has great taste BTW! hehe We'll both have to do a reveal then if (more like *when*) we get them


 
I really like the silver-tone hardware.  My other discos have gold hardware, and since I like to match my jewelry to the hardware on my bags, I really need (lol) a studded disco   I use the disco-sized bags for casual dinners, vegas, and concerts.

I have not seen the bordeaux color.  I have only seen black and red.  I love purples, burgundies, etc.  

Too bad a just purchased 4 pairs of shoes!  I need to let my wallet recover lol.


----------



## rosewang924

thank you for your help, i was looking for a canvas one.




fabdiva said:


> Bag Borrow Steal had a medium chocolate guccisma Sukey this morning.  I've purchased a couple of Gucci's from them and had them authenticated and they both were in pristine condition, even the one that wasn't supposed to pristine.


----------



## mkr

Does anyone know how good the 4th of July sales are at the outlets?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

rosewang924 said:


> thank you for your help, i did call the store and they only have the large size, i wish i could wear the large, it's such a good price, but i think it will look huge on me.  i told the SA how tall i am and he said the bag would be way too big for me.
> 
> If anyone spot a medium sukey, please let me know.  Thank you.



Try the gucci outlet in simpsonville, ky. They had several medium sukeys in regular leather and guccisima. I bought a guccisima wallet recently and they had a few left in both leathers.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mkr said:


> Does anyone know how good the 4th of July sales are at the outlets?




Usually they send an email the week hopefully it's a good one [emoji3]


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Usually they send an email the week hopefully it's a good one [emoji3]


 
I have requested to be put on the San Marcos email list several times (through several different SA's) over the last few months, and they simply will not add me. :shame:  

At my local outlet (Cabazon) they won't send out emails either.  I did get a barrage of texts from one SA there one day a couple of weeks ago, but he would never respond to any questions I had, and I have never heard from him since?  

I have no problem making the drive out to Cabazon as long as I have at least a small inkling as to what they have in stock, but it is a rather long drive into nowheresville to make randomly with the hope that they actually have something.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> I have requested to be put on the San Marcos email list several times (through several different SA's) over the last few months, and they simply will not add me. :shame:
> 
> At my local outlet (Cabazon) they won't send out emails either.  I did get a barrage of texts from one SA there one day a couple of weeks ago, but he would never respond to any questions I had, and I have never heard from him since?
> 
> I have no problem making the drive out to Cabazon as long as I have at least a small inkling as to what they have in stock, but it is a rather long drive into nowheresville to make randomly with the hope that they actually have something.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


 Check your PM......


----------



## mad_caliope

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Check your PM......


 
Thank you so much


----------



## mkr

GUCCI JOHN said:


> MKR,
> 
> The last time I was at the Gucci Vacaville outlet - I believe they had a Rania bag.  This is Vacaville,CA and ask for Josiah, and if he is unavailable, ask for Harvey (Men's).


I found the Rania there and it was $600 less than at the boutiques.  That's a great deal.  I don't know if I should get it now or be greedy and see what happens on the 4th of July sale.  I would have to do a phone sale since I live in the middle of nowhere...

Since this bag didn't go on sale at the boutiques, is it likely to not go on sale at the outlet?  Would they even let me do a phone sale on a holiday sale?  Should I just get it now?  Am I being a big fat pain in the @ss?

Haha any advice would be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## mad_caliope

mkr said:


> I found the Rania there and it was $600 less than at the boutiques.  That's a great deal.  I don't know if I should get it now or be greedy and see what happens on the 4th of July sale.  I would have to do a phone sale since I live in the middle of nowhere...
> 
> Since this bag didn't go on sale at the boutiques, is it likely to not go on sale at the outlet?  Would they even let me do a phone sale on a holiday sale?  Should I just get it now?  Am I being a big fat pain in the @ss?
> 
> Haha any advice would be appreciated.  Thank you!


 
Sometimes the outlets will not do phone sales during major holiday sales because they are catering to the foot traffic in the stores.  Just an FYI


----------



## llaga22

Hello ladies. If anyone still lookin for bags. Contact Nataliya of Natick Gucci. These are still available.


----------



## mad_caliope

I finally got added to the Gucci San Marcos mailing list   I will try and post pics on the non-chat  outlet thread.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

mad_caliope said:


> I finally got added to the Gucci San Marcos mailing list   I will try and post pics on the non-chat  outlet thread.




Thanks MC you did a great job posting[emoji3]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Omg Neiman Marcus sale sucks


----------



## gail13

llaga22 said:


> Hello ladies. If anyone still lookin for bags. Contact Nataliya of Natick Gucci. These are still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019503



wow they have alot left!


----------



## mkr

I wonder how many of these sale bags will end up on ebay at a much higher price.


----------



## isaac21

+1


----------



## isaac21

&#128522;


----------



## isaac21

mkr said:


> I wonder how many of these sale bags will end up on ebay at a much higher price.




They already are on EBay for a bit more (some bags)And on IG. I think some people are taking advantage of this sale to make money. I am Not against it. But some going at a ridiculous price seriously. Hmmm


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

mad_caliope said:


> Sometimes the outlets will not do phone sales during major holiday sales because they are catering to the foot traffic in the stores.  Just an FYI


*You are very correct, Mad_Caliope.  I have been at the stores many times during Gucci sales and answering the phone is not really a priority when there are shoppers in the store, Retail stores, as well as, outlet stores.  Granted, this is inconvenient, and I think they should have a designated person who answers the phone, but it does not happen.*


----------



## mkr

GUCCI JOHN said:


> *You are very correct, Mad_Caliope.  I have been at the stores many times during Gucci sales and answering the phone is not really a priority when there are shoppers in the store, Retail stores, as well as, outlet stores.  Granted, this is inconvenient, and I think they should have a designated person who answers the phone, but it does not happen.*


I figured that would be the case so I ordered it online so I could check it out in real life.  If I loved it I would return it and then call the outlet.  I know that's terrible isn't it?  But it would be a final sale and I know how bags are always a shade or two darker in real life.  Well, I don't love it anymore.  I'm kind of sad.  I still like it, but I don't love it.  And I have to love it.


----------



## JessLovesTim

isaac21 said:


> They already are on EBay for a bit more (some bags)And on IG. I think some people are taking advantage of this sale to make money. I am Not against it. But some going at a ridiculous price seriously. Hmmm




How much were the sale soho disco bags originally? I am considering buying one on eBay because I missed the sale...


----------



## isaac21

JessLovesTim said:


> How much were the sale soho disco bags originally? I am considering buying one on eBay because I missed the sale...



Well the Nubuck leather and patent were 489$USD  and they had only one leather one On gucci website and in stores but they didn't have all the colors and for leather Saks had a glitch and sold some leather ones at the same price but i heard onTPF it wasn't suppose to have them on sale it was a mistake


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I'm very excited because the sales associate at the Chicago Saks located a Gucci GG small messenger crossbody bag for me last night for half price!  
(It's the one with the web detail straps). 
I can't wait to get it. 
This is what she sent me.


----------



## Jefferson1k

My Saks mi SA has this in a 37.5 but also has other sizes 

On sale second cut $231.


----------



## mkr

What does second cut mean?  Sorry I'm not very bright.


----------



## channar

From My SAKs SA Please pm for SA info
Gucci. Hardware is silver and not gold. Size 36. Was 695 now $324.50


----------



## HeartMyMJs

From my Neiman's SA Caroline.  On sale for $1079.  Call her at 512-774-2745.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mkr said:


> What does second cut mean?  Sorry I'm not very bright.


Lol. I'm certain you are bright! &#128512;
I believe it has to do with a 2nd cut in price.
 An example is that a pair of shoes orig. went for $495; on sale for $249 ( first price cut); and then on sale further for $199 (2nd price cut). 
&#128512;


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

J
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just got this from an outlet SA... Anyone know which items will be going on sale?


----------



## tw3nty2

BetterKnownAsB said:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044376
> 
> Just got this from an outlet SA... Anyone know which items will be going on sale?



interested too with this one..


----------



## katran26

Hi ladies - ton of new additions to the sale section of gucci.com this morning...


----------



## SkeeWee1908

katran26 said:


> Hi ladies - ton of new additions to the sale section of gucci.com this morning...


 WOW!!! They sure did add a ton of new item thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## belle2456

BetterKnownAsB said:


> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044376
> 
> Just got this from an outlet SA... Anyone know which items will be going on sale?


Found out from my outlet SA that select shoes will be 40% off and select clothes will be 50%. 
Was at the outlet yesterday and it looks like some of the Gucci Sale items have already made it to the outlet and will have additional markdowns.


----------



## belle2456

Update: Sale will include 
Select Belts, shoes, men's and women's clothing 40% off*

Select Handbags, wallets, and children's clothing 50% off


----------



## tw3nty2

Can anyone share a nice SA that can share whats on sale?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tw3nty2 said:


> Can anyone share a nice SA that can share whats on sale?


Check your PM.


----------



## smilly

Do the outlets usually not do phone orders?


----------



## lovedeals11

SkeeWee1908 could you please also PM me what was shared?


----------



## SkeeWee1908

lovedeals11 said:


> SkeeWee1908 could you please also PM me what was shared?


 Yes they do I live in Oklahoma and call the San Antonio Outlet all the time. 


smilly said:


> Do the outlets usually not do phone orders?


 I sent you my SA contact info.


----------



## tw3nty2

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Check your PM.




Thank you


----------



## SkeeWee1908

I was at the Dallas Galleria Boutique this Saturday and my SA told me that they sent a lot of their bags to the San Antonio Outlet they are still having a shoe sale 50% off.


----------



## Cookie21

We went by the Gucci Outlet in St. Augustine. There were a few purses and the SA had a box of wallets they were shipping out to someone.  I am still on the hunt for a large wallet that is not black or brown.


----------



## njariesgirly

Do Disco bags make it to the outlets ever?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I was wondering what bags are going to have the additional 50% off for the 4th of July sale at the outlets. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

njariesgirly said:


> Do Disco bags make it to the outlets ever?


I was at the outlets on Friday and I saw a blue nubuck disco bag (the one with the chain). A woman had it in her hands and wasn't letting go lol.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> I was wondering what bags are going to have the additional 50% off for the 4th of July sale at the outlets. &#128512;


I know I am waiting for the email to come out lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I know I am waiting for the email to come out lol


&#128512;
Please let us know when you find out. Thanks.


----------



## mkr

Johnpauliegal said:


> I was wondering what bags are going to have the additional 50% off for the 4th of July sale at the outlets. &#128512;


Do you mean an additional 50% off already 50% off bags?


----------



## so_me

I just came back from the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL.  They didn't have many bags with the extra discount. There was only maybe 15-20 bags. The prices were an additional 40 or 50% off, but there wasn't much to choose from. I am new to Gucci...so I did not know exactly what they had. ( The bags looked like older, nothing I remember seeing online at the last sale.) There were NO disco bags, bucket bags,  soho leather bags, miss jackie bags that had the "additional discount" in my store.

I also checked out the shoes and had better much luck.  Although they were were picked over too.
I was able to get a pr of Aemmo black ankle boots for $150 (Price on box was $995). I got the last pair showroom sample.  Also bought a pair of brown leather loafers for $192.00 (Reg sale price was $319.) Both pr of shoes with tax was $372.00...such a bargain!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> I just came back from the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL.  They didn't have many bags with the extra discount. There was only maybe 15-20 bags. The prices were an additional 40 or 50% off, but there wasn't much to choose from. I am new to Gucci...so I did not know exactly what they had. ( The bags looked like older, nothing I remember seeing online at the last sale.) There were NO disco bags, bucket bags,  soho leather bags, miss jackie bags that had the "additional discount" in my store.
> 
> I also checked out the shoes and had better much luck.  Although they were were picked over too.
> I was able to get a pr of Aemmo black ankle boots for $150 (Price on box was $995). I got the last pair showroom sample.  Also bought a pair of brown leather loafers for $192.00 (Reg sale price was $319.) Both pr of shoes with tax was $372.00...such a bargain!



Omg that is awesome!  Such great deals you got. When I was at the outlet on Friday the horsebit loafers were $315.  I must get there (the one in New York) soon lol. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mkr said:


> Do you mean an additional 50% off already 50% off bags?



Yes. My friend said she saw a canvas tote bag which was on sale for $609; but they had a section with an additional 50% off (however, there wasn't much to choose from) so it would've cost only $305 for the tote bag.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

so_me said:


> I just came back from the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL.  They didn't have many bags with the extra discount. There was only maybe 15-20 bags. The prices were an additional 40 or 50% off, but there wasn't much to choose from. I am new to Gucci...so I did not know exactly what they had. ( The bags looked like older, nothing I remember seeing online at the last sale.) There were NO disco bags, bucket bags,  soho leather bags, miss jackie bags that had the "additional discount" in my store.
> 
> I also checked out the shoes and had better much luck.  Although they were were picked over too.
> I was able to get a pr of Aemmo black ankle boots for $150 (Price on box was $995). I got the last pair showroom sample.  Also bought a pair of brown leather loafers for $192.00 (Reg sale price was $319.) Both pr of shoes with tax was $372.00...such a bargain!




Too cute love your boots & loafers [emoji7]


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg that is awesome!  Such great deals you got. When I was at the outlet on Friday the horsebit loafers were $315.  I must get there (the one in New York) soon lol.
> Thanks for the info.



You welcome! They didn't have all colors on the horsebit loafers for extra 40% off. But the brown pr had several sizes available.


----------



## so_me

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Too cute love your boots & loafers [emoji7]



Thanks SkeeWee!


----------



## immigratty

so_me said:


> I just came back from the Gucci outlet in Rosemont, IL.  They didn't have many bags with the extra discount. There was only maybe 15-20 bags. The prices were an additional 40 or 50% off, but there wasn't much to choose from. I am new to Gucci...so I did not know exactly what they had. ( The bags looked like older, nothing I remember seeing online at the last sale.) There were NO disco bags, bucket bags,  soho leather bags, miss jackie bags that had the "additional discount" in my store.
> 
> I also checked out the shoes and had better much luck.  Although they were were picked over too.
> I was able to get a pr of Aemmo black ankle boots for $150 (Price on box was $995). I got the last pair showroom sample.  Also bought a pair of brown leather loafers for $192.00 (Reg sale price was $319.) Both pr of shoes with tax was $372.00...such a bargain!



I'm headed there TOMORROW!!! I have to go to Chicago for work and...of course...always hit the boutique, booths, and outlet while I'm there.  Although maybe not so excited since you said not much selection. I was just there last weekend, and passed on a bag since I already had it in another color. Hopefully it's still there, but we shall see!

LOVE the shoes by the way, they are way too cute!


----------



## belle2456

Got these loafers for 40% at the outlet


----------



## Cookie21

belle2456 said:


> Got these loafers for 40% at the outlet


Beautiful loafers at a great price!


----------



## so_me

immigratty said:


> I'm headed there TOMORROW!!! I have to go to Chicago for work and...of course...always hit the boutique, booths, and outlet while I'm there.  Although maybe not so excited since you said not much selection. I was just there last weekend, and passed on a bag since I already had it in another color. Hopefully it's still there, but we shall see!
> 
> LOVE the shoes by the way, they are way too cute!



immigratty...Thanks! Let us know what you see or buy at the outlet! I am pretty sure they will be adding more inventory to the sale items since the sale just started.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

belle2456 said:


> Got these loafers for 40% at the outlet


I am [emoji7]loving your loafers [emoji175]the pink !!!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

belle2456 said:


> Got these loafers for 40% at the outlet


I'm loving your loaders also. When I was there on Friday I saw them for $315. Is that the price you paid, or did you get them at a lesser price (if you don't mind me asking).


----------



## belle2456

Johnpauliegal said:


> I'm loving your loaders also. When I was there on Friday I saw them for $315. Is that the price you paid, or did you get them at a lesser price (if you don't mind me asking).


Hi Johnpauliegal..I don't mind you asking at all..    I got them for 40% off $319...


----------



## belle2456

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I am [emoji7]loving your loafers [emoji175]the pink !!!!!


Thank You SkeeWee1908....I was on the fence about the pink ones, but glad I went ahead and got them. http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=295075


----------



## belle2456

Cookie21 said:


> Beautiful loafers at a great price!


Thanks Cookie21..I'm glad I was able to find these at the outlet..even better that they had an additional markdown..http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=532435


----------



## Johnpauliegal

belle2456 said:


> Hi Johnpauliegal..I don't mind you asking at all..    I got them for 40% off $319...


OMG thank you so much for sharing that information!!!!!!  I'm excited. I hope I find treasures like you did tomorrow. &#128512;


----------



## mkr

I am done buying for the rest of the year.  But if anyone sees a leather Rania call me!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mkr said:


> I am done buying for the rest of the year.  But if anyone sees a leather Rania call me!


Lol

I know after this past sale Im going to have to sign up to shopaholics anonymous. 
&#128563;


----------



## immigratty

so_me said:


> immigratty...Thanks! Let us know what you see or buy at the outlet! I am pretty sure they will be adding more inventory to the sale items since the sale just started.



I went and I bought. However, in order to save about $100 in taxes, I had them ship it to me, unfortunately they would not allow me to walk out of the store with it haha. so it'll probably arrive on Monday. can't wait to have my baby in my arms!! By the way, Alex is the BEST at the outlet. I love him so!


----------



## so_me

immigratty said:


> I went and I bought. However, in order to save about $100 in taxes, I had them ship it to me, unfortunately they would not allow me to walk out of the store with it haha. so it'll probably arrive on Monday. can't wait to have my baby in my arms!! By the way, Alex is the BEST at the outlet. I love him so!



Do tell! Or is your purchase a surprise reveal with pics, when it arrives? What else did you see there...anything good on the sale rack? I am wondering if they are adding some additional Sale bags and shoes everyday to replenish stock.


----------



## immigratty

so_me said:


> Do tell! Or is your purchase a surprise reveal with pics, when it arrives? What else did you see there...anything good on the sale rack? I am wondering if they are adding some additional Sale bags and shoes everyday to replenish stock.



it's no surprise, because I already have one but in diff color. it's the lady buckle in black, I already have mauve. it only feels like a surprise if it's a totally new bag. I was coming from court in Chicago so I really didn't look around. I knew exactly what I wanted, I was just in a week ago, so I called them omw to Chicago to have them hold it, and picked it up omw back. I didn't see anything diff than what I saw a week ago when I was there...so to answer your question, I'm sure nothing new from when you were there this past weekend. 

I also saw some beautiful glasses, but they had this awkward bamboo chunk strip across the top. wasn't feeling that. I absolutely LOVE Gucci and Cazal [900's legends] glasses , but I had to pass on those glasses with that bamboo chunk.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Good Morning!

We welcome you to shop our extended 4th of July Sale onselect handbags.  *Sale prices will be honored through July 12th, 2015*. 

Make sure to order soon since quantitiesare limited.  Final sale prices are listed below in red along with thedimensions and description of the items.&#8203;
&#8203; You can call me on my cellphone (512)293-1115or call me at the store (512)392-9130 to place your order.&#8203;

Please keep in mind that all *Salesare Final and there are NO exchanges or returns*.  For yoursecurity we can only ship to billing address of the card that isused at time of purchase.  We ship for $10 ground via FedExwith signature required upon delivery.  Expedited shipping options areavailable if needed.

 If you have any questions you can call Jeremiah or Anh.


*JeremiahMartinez
*Selling Supervisor

*G U C C I*
San Marcos PremiumOutlets
3939 IH-35 South,Ste. 1050
San Marcos,TX  78666
S (512)392-9130
C (512)293-1115
<font face="Georgia">


----------



## SkeeWee1908

1. $614.50 Final Sale Price,&#8203; Was $1229 Large Laidback Crafty Tote 339000 *Dimensions: 15"Lx 12"H x 6.7"D* &#8203;*QTY 20*
*&#8203;*
2. $799.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1599 LargePark Ave Tote 297005 *Dimensions: 16.9"L x 16.9"H x 8"D with5" Drop **QTY 16*

3. $834.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1669 LargeGucci Label Tote 338972 *Dimensions: 14.5"L x 11"H x 7"D* &#8203;*QTY 3*

4. $874.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1749 DianaBamboo Tote 282317 *Dimensions: 14.2"L x 111.8"H x 5.9"D* &#8203;*QTY 2*

5. $1154.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $2309 LargeHip Bamboo Tote in Raspberry Deerskin 338978 *Dimensions:16"L x 14"H x 6.3"D* &#8203;*QTY 4*

6. $1624.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $3249 LargeHip Bamboo in Raspberry Python 338978  *Dimensions: 16"L x14"H x 6.3"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

7. $1014.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $2029 LargeHip Bamboo in Maple Brown 338982  *Dimensions: 15"L x14"H x 5.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 4*

8. $1014.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $2029 LargeHip Bamboo in Raspberry 338982  *Dimensions: 15"L x14"H x 5.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 2*

9. $839.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1679 LargeSoft Stirrup Shoulder bag in Slate Blue 296855 *Dimensions: 17.3"Lx 14.2"H x 8.7"D* &#8203;*QTY 3*

10. $839.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1679 LargeSoft Stirrup Shoulder bag in Cocoa 296855  *Dimensions: 17.3"Lx 14.2"H x 8.7"D* &#8203;*QTY 2*

11. $769.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1539 MediumSoft Stirrup in Raspberry Suede 296856 *Dimensions: 13.8"L x11.4"H x 7"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

12. $554.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1109 LadyLock Briefcase Clutch in Purple Wine 331823 *Dimensions:11"L x 6.7"H x 3.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 5*

13. $834.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1669 LadyLock Briefcase Clutch in Purple Python 331823 *Dimensions:11"L x 6.7"H x 3.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 3*

14. $834.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1669 LadyLock Briefcase Clutch in Black Python 331823 *Dimensions:11"L x 6.7"H x 3.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

15. $554.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1109 LadyLock Briefcase Clutch in Dusty Rose 331823 *Dimensions:11"L x 6.7"H x 3.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 3*


----------



## SkeeWee1908

16. $839.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1679 SoftStirrup Bordeaux Python Clutch 304719 *Dimensions: 14"L x 7"Hx 2"D* &#8203;*QTY 2*

17. $839.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1679 SoftStirrup Blue Python Clutch 304719 *Dimensions: 14"L x 7"H x2"D* &#8203;*QTY 2*

18. $839.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1679 SoftStirrup Blue and Yellow Python Clutch 304719 *Dimensions:14"L x 7"H x 2"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

19. $194.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $389 BroadwayMetallic Crackled Leather Clutch 342630 *Dimensions: 10.2"L x4"H x 1"D* &#8203;*QTY 23*

20. $874.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1749Broadway Clutch in Blush Satin 257080 *Dimensions: 10.2"L x4"H x 1"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

21. $874.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1749Broadway Clutch in Burgundy Satin 257080 *Dimensions: 10.2"L x4"H x 1"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

22. $874.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1749Broadway Clutch in Orange Satin 257080 *Dimensions: 10.2"L x4"H x 1"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

23. $589.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1179Broadway Clutch in Dark Taupe with Swarovski Crystals 339239  *Dimensions:10.2"L x 4"H x 1"D* &#8203;*QTY 2*

24. $589.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1179Broadway Clutch in Emerald Green with Swarovski Crystals 339239  *Dimensions:10.2"L x 4"H x 1"D* &#8203;*QTY 2*

25. $589.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1179Broadway Clutch in Fuschia with Swarovski Crystals 339239  *Dimensions:10.2"L x 4"H x 1"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

26. $589.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1179Broadway Clutch in Yellow with Swarovski Crystals 339239  *Dimensions:10.2"L x 4"H x 1"D* &#8203;*QTY 1*

27. $439.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $879Heartbeart in Maroon and Pink 338969 *Dimensions: 11.4"L x 6"H x1.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 3*

28. $439.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $879Heartbeart in Navy and Red 338969 *Dimensions: 11.4"L x 6"H x1.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 3*

29. $439.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $879Heartbeart in Yellow and Navy 338969 *Dimensions: 11.4"L x6"H x 1.5"D* &#8203;*QTY 3*

*
*


----------



## SkeeWee1908

30. $874.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $1749Raspberry Python Clutch 338969 *Dimensions: 11.4"L x 6"H x1.5"D*&#8203;*QTY 3*

31. $179.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $359Heartbeart Print Zip Around Wallet in Maroon and Pink 309705&#8203;*QTY 10*

32. $179.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $359Heartbeart Print Zip Around Wallet in Navy and Red 309705&#8203;*QTY 10*

33. $179.50 FinalSale Price,&#8203; Was $359Heartbeart Print Zip Around Wallet in Navy and Yellow 309705&#8203;*QTY 10*
*You can call Jeremiah or Anh*

*JeremiahMartinez*
Selling Supervisor

*G U C C I*
San Marcos PremiumOutlets
3939 IH-35 South,Ste. 1050
San Marcos,TX  78666
S (512)392-9130
C (512)293-1115
jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com

Thank you,
Anh Au
GUCCI
512.392.9130 store
512.299.1200 work cell


----------



## SkeeWee1908




----------



## SkeeWee1908




----------



## SkeeWee1908




----------



## SkeeWee1908




----------



## alebre1816

I am going to visit the bluegrass outlets in simpsonville ky. What are some of the prices of their purses is there alot of purses to choose from.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I was able to order the craft tote (cognac) and I've wanted it forever! Can't beat the price. I just hope I'm not disappointed since it's final sale!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

alebre1816 said:


> I am going to visit the bluegrass outlets in simpsonville ky. What are some of the prices of their purses is there alot of purses to choose from.


 Not for sure what the Kentucky outlet has I have only order from the SA outlet. When you get there ask your SA if you can be added to the email list if they do one.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Coach Lover Too said:


> I was able to order the craft tote (cognac) and I've wanted it forever! Can't beat the price. I just hope I'm not disappointed since it's final sale!


 Yeah!!!! Can't wait to see your reveal CLT!!!!


----------



## remy12

Here are the 4th of July sale items available from Steve at Cabazon, WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682.


----------



## remy12

One more. 
Steven j Alvarez
Sales Supervisor
28650 Seminole drive suite #1144
Cabazon, Ca 92230
WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682
Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
steveagucci@gmail.com


----------



## alebre1816

What are the average prices for a purse at the outlets


----------



## SkeeWee1908

alebre1816 said:


> What are the average prices for a purse at the outlets




It depends on the bag & the sale[emoji3]


----------



## alebre1816

Can u find them for around 300 or is it usually higher


----------



## SkeeWee1908

alebre1816 said:


> Can u find them for around 300 or is it usually higher




Usually higher unless you can catch one of the additional off sale [emoji3] If you know which bag you want you can call one of the outlets listed above to get a price.


----------



## mkr

Thank you ladies for posting these sale items.  Very nice of you.

RATS no leather Rania!  I called the outlets.  There is not a one in the entire US.


----------



## belle2456

Hi mkr.. not sure what color your looking for, but i was at the secaucus nj oulet last week and saw a beige leather Rania...


----------



## mkr

belle2456 said:


> Hi mkr.. not sure what color your looking for, but i was at the secaucus nj oulet last week and saw a beige leather Rania...


Belle you are my new best friend!


----------



## pams2502

Hi, Am a long time lurker and gucci and ferragamo bag fan..

I read that MKR was looking for a leather rania. I returned a blue leather one that I got on sale from gucci.com as it had a light scuff mark at the bottom, so if you are ok with that, there should be one in stock somewhere


----------



## mkr

pams2502 said:


> Hi, Am a long time lurker and gucci and ferragamo bag fan..
> 
> I read that MKR was looking for a leather rania. I returned a blue leather one that I got on sale from gucci.com as it had a light scuff mark at the bottom, so if you are ok with that, there should be one in stock somewhere


Oh really?  Thank you very much for the info.  I had my heart set on the beige leather but blue is gorgeous as well.  I did put an email to gucci.com about what I am looking for.  The blue is pretty but it isn't my #1 must have.  I have an order of how bad I want bags and there's the beige rania, then the jackie soft top handle, then the 2-way diana bamboo flora - oh and I like to leave a space for an off the wall impulse buy...which gee wiz I guess the blue could be it couldn't it?

Wow I need to get a hold of myself.  I've been whining about this bag so much that everyone on the forum knows about it.  I'm so sorry.  

But don't stop with all the wonderful assistance, I'll take all the help I can get!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just wanted to add that during the sale on the Gucci website an order of mine got cancelled. I emailed them back telling them of my disappointment. And guess what?  Yesterday Gucci called me and told me they found one Red Guccisima Large Leather Messenger Bag and if I still wanted it!!! &#128512;. Of course I said yes lmao. It's supposed to come today!!! &#128512; I can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## befrank

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just wanted to add that during the sale on the Gucci website an order of mine got cancelled. I emailed them back telling them of my disappointment. And guess what?  Yesterday Gucci called me and told me they found one Red Guccisima Large Leather Messenger Bag and if I still wanted it!!! [emoji3]. Of course I said yes lmao. It's supposed to come today!!! [emoji3] I can't wait to see it!!!!




That's awesome!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

befrank said:


> That's awesome!



Thank you&#128516;. I'm very excited!
 I just received my bag. And here it is!&#128525;


----------



## leesibeth

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you&#128516;. I'm very excited!
> I just received my bag. And here it is!&#128525;


 


That is one sexy bag!!  So happy for you!!


----------



## remy12

Congratulations............


----------



## Johnpauliegal

leesibeth said:


> That is one sexy bag!!  So happy for you!!





remy12 said:


> Congratulations............



Thank you!  &#128512;

I see that Saks intermittently has Gucci handbags off for about 60% off online. I saw 2 of them last night. A medium blue Soho handbag and another handbag ( not sure if the name). Both were for about 60-65% off. 

I even found another large messenger bag in black (canvas) with web detail crossbody strap. I put it in my cart and checked out. I haven't received a confirmation email from Saks yet.
It was originally $720; down to $324 ($356 w/tax).


----------



## remy12

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you!  &#128512;
> 
> I see that Saks intermittently has Gucci handbags off for about 60% off online. I saw 2 of them last night. A medium blue Soho handbag and another handbag ( not sure if the name). Both were for about 60-65% off.
> 
> I even found another large messenger bag in black (canvas) with web detail crossbody strap. I put it in my cart and checked out. I haven't received a confirmation email from Saks yet.
> It was originally $720; down to $324 ($356 w/tax).



Thanks for the intel, but the bags are gone now. Show us pictures when you get your bag.


----------



## Wudge

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you&#128516;. I'm very excited!
> I just received my bag. And here it is!&#128525;



Gucci red is the best! Love your new bag. Congratulations, I'm glad she finally found a home with you.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you!  [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> I see that Saks intermittently has Gucci handbags off for about 60% off online. I saw 2 of them last night. A medium blue Soho handbag and another handbag ( not sure if the name). Both were for about 60-65% off.
> 
> 
> 
> I even found another large messenger bag in black (canvas) with web detail crossbody strap. I put it in my cart and checked out. I haven't received a confirmation email from Saks yet.
> 
> It was originally $720; down to $324 ($356 w/tax).




Darn there all gone [emoji35] can't wait to see your beauties[emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

remy12 said:


> Thanks for the intel, but the bags are gone now. Show us pictures when you get your bag.



Hi. Yeah they go as fast as they are listed!  I guess it's like being at the right place at the right time. If I had the funds I probably would've gotten the handbags too lmao. But I'm more of a messenger type/ crossbody type bag person lol. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wudge said:


> Gucci red is the best! Love your new bag. Congratulations, I'm glad she finally found a home with you.



Oh yes. That red Gucci bag is a beauty. I love her lmao!&#128512;. Thanks


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Darn there all gone [emoji35] can't wait to see your beauties[emoji7]



Hi SkeeWee. I only bought the messenger bag. Well I'm hoping I secured it. Still didn't get a confirmation email. 

Yeah there were 2 bags last night. One was a light blue handbag with chain. It was like $584??? Down from $1600?? Not sure. And the other bag was a rose??? Handbag swing tote down to about $384?? Don't remember. I could t sleep last night to I was checking Saks lol. Gucci of course lol. I didn't get the swing tote (although I wanted too lol; but I'm more of a messenger crossbody type person. 

But the moment they are listed, a minute or two later they are gone. 

If I happen to see handbags again I will come here and say go to Saks now lmao. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi SkeeWee. I only bought the messenger bag. Well I'm hoping I secured it. Still didn't get a confirmation email. . &#128512;


Well I received my confirmation email for the black messenger bag. It should be coming next week. &#128515;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

There's a black diamanté bucket bag there now for $552!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Orig $1380; unfortunately it's already gone. There was 1 available and was a final sale.
I didn't have the funds to purchase it, but I did take s picture to show I'm not losing it lmao.


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> Orig $1380; unfortunately it's already gone. There was 1 available and was a final sale.
> I didn't have the funds to purchase it, but I did take s picture to show I'm not losing it lmao.



Still see it but just refrain. Lol someone get it!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> Still see it but just refrain. Lol someone get it!!!


I see it was also available in the gold lol. I wonder if anyone here was able to get it. I originally put the black one in my cart but said to myself, "do you really need another bag?" Lol&#128516;


----------



## befrank

Gold bag gone. Black Jackie still there.


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> I see it was also available in the gold lol. I wonder if anyone here was able to get it. I originally put the black one in my cart but said to myself, "do you really need another bag?" Lol&#128516;



Haha I did the same thing.  &#128519;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> Haha I did the same thing.  &#128519;


Lmao. I even went as far as signing into my account and checking out lmao. 

I got addicted to buying too much Gucci this time around. Actually it's the most I ever bought during a set sale!  

Now the last, absolutely the last lol item I purchased was the black messenger bag that should be coming early next week. &#128512;


----------



## befrank

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lmao. I even went as far as signing into my account and checking out lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> I got addicted to buying too much Gucci this time around. Actually it's the most I ever bought during a set sale!
> 
> 
> 
> Now the last, absolutely the last lol item I purchased was the black messenger bag that should be coming early next week. [emoji3]




Me too (for the Jackie)! [emoji23] we need therapy!


----------



## tweetie1288

befrank said:


> Me too (for the Jackie)! [emoji23] we need therapy!



Lol maybe just one more. Hahaha been eyeing this http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446544857&bmUID=kWda0dh


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> Lol maybe just one more. Hahaha been eyeing this http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446544857&bmUID=kWda0dh


Lmao. I was driving and missed out on that one. I probably would've gotten that one lol. What color was it?


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> Lmao. I was driving and missed out on that one. I probably would've gotten that one lol. What color was it?



This one is not on sale that's why I'm still contemplating.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> This one is not on sale that's why I'm still contemplating.


Oh I see. She is a beauty though!&#128525;

This is your conscience talking,"don't get it,"..."get it"...."don't get it!" Lol&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> This one is not on sale that's why I'm still contemplating.




Tweetie, from what I recall you bought some really beautiful Gucci bags; those red soho bags AND some Emily bags. So if you don't mind me saying, hold off; maybe you'll catch it during another sale. &#128512;


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> Tweetie, from what I recall you bought some really beautiful Gucci bags; those red soho bags AND some Emily bags. So if you don't mind me saying, hold off; maybe you'll catch it during another sale. &#128512;



Hehe good memory.  I actually returned the red disco and planned to get this.  I just didn't feel right with the disco.  I felt it was too square for me.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tweetie1288 said:


> Lol maybe just one more. Hahaha been eyeing this http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446544857&bmUID=kWda0dh


 
I love the [emoji7] color tweetie!!!!!


----------



## tweetie1288

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I love the [emoji7] color tweetie!!!!!



Lol you're supposed to stop me like Johnpaulie not encourage me. &#128553;


----------



## SkeeWee1908

tweetie1288 said:


> Lol maybe just one more. Hahaha been eyeing this http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?FOLDER<>fo...PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446544857&bmUID=kWda0dh


 


tweetie1288 said:


> Lol you're supposed to stop me like Johnpaulie not encourage me. &#128553;


 
LOL I went to the Gucci boutique in Dallas a couple of weeks ago and saw this bag and color in person it's beautiful.


----------



## tweetie1288

SkeeWee1908 said:


> LOL I went to the Gucci boutique in Dallas a couple of weeks ago and saw this bag and color in person it's beautiful.



I guess I'll have to get it now.  Lol do you think it's a good year round color?


----------



## casseyelsie

Anyone seen good price for Gucci Soho Flap and Disco Bag?


----------



## befrank

Someone go get this! $620 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...5078&Ntt=gucci&N=1553+306622828&bmUID=kWrf6QO


----------



## meowmix318

befrank said:


> Someone go get this! $620 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...5078&Ntt=gucci&N=1553+306622828&bmUID=kWrf6QO
> View attachment 3067226



What an excellent deal, but I have exhausted my funds from the last big Gucci sale. I hope someone does buy this beauty


----------



## ayumiken

befrank said:


> Someone go get this! $620 http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...5078&Ntt=gucci&N=1553+306622828&bmUID=kWrf6QO
> View attachment 3067226


So durable GUCCI bag. I want dark golden brown for this one.


----------



## belle2456

Stopped by my local outlet today and found these


----------



## SkeeWee1908

belle2456 said:


> Stopped by my local outlet today and found these




Wow which outlet has these beauties??


----------



## belle2456

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Wow which outlet has these beauties??



Hi Skeewee..these were at the outlet in Secaucus NJ


----------



## mama13drama99

belle2456 said:


> Hi Skeewee..these were at the outlet in Secaucus NJ




Hi!!  Did you get them?  How much were they??? I would love the fuchsia one!


----------



## Kisa 3

Hello! I'm a total newbie to the gucci world, bit I'm in love with the soho disco bag! 
I read in a theard about the bag, that sesonal bags on the official gucci website go on sale! 
Do you now if the gorgeous dusty rose color (http://www-m.gucci.com/ch/styles/308364A7M0G553 ) is seasonal and when the next sale will come up?
Thank you guys very much  :-*


----------



## mama13drama99

belle2456 said:


> Stopped by my local outlet today and found these







mama13drama99 said:


> Hi!!  Did you get them?  How much were they??? I would love the fuchsia one!




Just wondering if you saw my post to you?


----------



## belle2456

mama13drama99 said:


> Just wondering if you saw my post to you?



Hi mama13drama99, sorry I missed your post. I unfortunately did not get the prices for the Disco's. Another poster said they were $629 at another outlet. I believe the prices are about the same from outlet to outlet.


----------



## TChip5

Hi,
Does anyone know when the next outlet sale will be like the one they had for the Fourth of July?

Please advise,


----------



## mama13drama99

belle2456 said:


> Hi mama13drama99, sorry I missed your post. I unfortunately did not get the prices for the Disco's. Another poster said they were $629 at another outlet. I believe the prices are about the same from outlet to outlet.




Okay, NP!  I'll try to give the store a call tomorrow.  Thank you!!!  How could you leave the store without one??? Such will power [emoji6]!


----------



## belle2456

TChip5 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know when the next outlet sale will be like the one they had for the Fourth of July?
> 
> Please advise,



Hi Tchip5, the outlets have sales every holiday. Next sale will be labor day


----------



## Jefferson1k

Hi my Saks SA in MI has these on sale final cut. Pm for Sa info 

9.5 size. $238


----------



## warden2

Does anyone know about sales on Gucci Swing tote. Looking for the medium black! Thanks in advance.


----------



## papertiger

Hi guys 

Quick reminder about NOT chatting in the other Sales, Outlet, Web and Auction deals thread. Only chat in this thread about relevant info 

Also, please don't post duplicate posts in here if you've already posted info in the  aforementioned thread. 

Carry on :salute:


----------



## Andrastar

Hi all, I want to sell some items but I'm new to selling items. Any suggestions?


----------



## papertiger

Andrastar said:


> Hi all, I want to sell some items but I'm new to selling items. Any suggestions?



This isn't the thread for such a discussion, perhaps try the Ebay Forum? 

Plenty of threads about various consignment, agencies and other resources such as Vestiaire Collective all on-line and bricks and mortar on the Forum, Gucci pieces included. Try a Forum search. 

Reminder: there is no buying or selling on tPF


----------



## TKM69

I'd recommend labels most wanted.co.uk or papillonkia.co.uk in the UK


----------



## belle2456

The Labor Day Sale has started at my local outlet and I was able to pick up a few things.. Great Holiday Gifts

Lots of Wallets, Shoes, and Accessories are marked an additional 50% off - clothing is also included.


----------



## Lvlover21994

Any soho bag on sale??


----------



## tweetie1288

belle2456 said:


> The Labor Day Sale has started at my local outlet and I was able to pick up a few things.. Great Holiday Gifts
> 
> Lots of Wallets, Shoes, and Accessories are marked an additional 50% off - clothing is also included.



Ooh how much were the key pouches?  Wish ii had a store nearby. .


----------



## claraclara

anyone have a contact at the outlet in NJ?  I want to order a messenger but my contacts at San Marcos isn't responding and when i call the store no one picks up. Thanks!


----------



## mkr

I don't think they do phone orders during holiday sales.


----------



## Bugswebsho

Awesome


----------



## belle2456

Lvlover21994 said:


> Any soho bag on sale??


Hi Lvlovr21994, 
There weren't any Soho's this past weekend, but the sale is suppose to last until next Monday. 
My SA stated that they would be replenishing though out the week. A few Soho bags may pop up..I plan to stop by again Wednesday or Thursday. I will post if I see any..


----------



## belle2456

tweetie1288 said:


> Ooh how much were the key pouches?  Wish ii had a store nearby. .


Hi Tweetie1288, 
The key chain pouches were about $75 after the discounts..


----------



## tweetie1288

belle2456 said:


> Hi Tweetie1288,
> The key chain pouches were about $75 after the discounts..



Awesome deal.  Thanks for responding.  I'll have to hunt down an outlet during my road trip thus weekends


----------



## TChip5

Does anyone have lists of what is avaliable for the Labor day Sale?


----------



## belle2456

TChip5 said:


> Does anyone have lists of what is avaliable for the Labor day Sale?


Hi TChip5,

Here is the list that my SA provided me. Unfortunately, photos were not attached. 
I did previously post what I was able to pick up last weekend.

50% off select 
Handbags 
Shoes
Belts
Wallets
Small leather goods

Hope this helps


----------



## TChip5

Hi, 
Thanks!  Do u know what handbags were avaliable?


----------



## hellokimmiee

Here's what's at the Chicago store


----------



## hellokimmiee

Wallets


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Thank you so much for all the visuals Kimmie!!! It was of great help!  

Hey I see you snatched up those last 2 pieces that they put out before they closed the other day. Good for you!!  Enjoy your new added beauties. &#128512;


----------



## hellokimmiee

Glad I could help! I think there was one more case with discounted wallets but in my hurry to grab those bags I missed it


----------



## rosewang924

hellokimmiee said:


> Glad I could help! I think there was one more case with discounted wallets but in my hurry to grab those bags I missed it




Do u know if they will do phone orders, I am in SoCal.  Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

Hi *hellokimmiee* thank you for the info and a big welcome to the Gucci forum 

We actually have a thread dedicated to Gucci deals etc (see below) it would help us if everyone keeps the threads separate. No reason not to be able to post links/posts from the other thread to make it clear what it is what is being written about

*Everyone *

Please note this a chat thread for this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gu...ic-auction-deals-499838-118.html#post29115976

If deals are posted in this thread then it means that others cannot access the info without wading through lots of chat. 

Happy shopping Gucci deal makers


----------



## hellokimmiee

rosewang924 said:


> Do u know if they will do phone orders, I am in SoCal.  Thank you.



I was told they'll take phone orders but you'll need to know exactly what you want. The number to the outlet store is 847-233-9717.


----------



## hellokimmiee

papertiger said:


> Hi *hellokimmiee* thank you for the info and a big welcome to the Gucci forum
> 
> We actually have a thread dedicated to Gucci deals etc (see below) it would help us if everyone keeps the threads separate.
> 
> :



Oops! Okay thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

What a disappointment going to Woodbury Commons today. The only thing they had with an additional 50% off were a handful of large handbags; evening clutches and a jewelry showcase like the one Kimmie showed; along with the usual belts and a few outfits.  Nothing else!!!  Not even shoes. I was so disappointed!  (They are renovating the original store so they had a smaller store set up.)

They probably are going to add more 50% off items on Monday. So I guess I will have to wait for the next holiday sale.  Unless, of course I snatch something up at Saks or NM. 
&#128512;


----------



## anasanfran

Whoops...wrong thread!!


----------



## anasanfran

Whoops...wrong thread!!


----------



## culgal

Are the denim bags still available at the outlet? I saw the smaller denim Soho shoulder bag in the pics, did anyone see the medium tote available? Thanks.


----------



## Sunfeather

culgal said:


> Are the denim bags still available at the outlet? I saw the smaller denim Soho shoulder bag in the pics, did anyone see the medium tote available? Thanks.



Yes, I saw them yesterday in the Outlet in Roermond (Holland) .


----------



## elu

saw the soho disco bag in black pebble leather on over stock for 899!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

D/k if anyone is interested but NM has a black soft leather top handle Jackie handbag on sale for $1794; however it is on back order till March. 


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-J...d%3D300758&eItemId=prod170320133&cmCat=search


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I see that the Gucci SA Anh Sent an email with all kinds of sales. I can't figure how to post it here. 

Where is my extra cash when I need it lol. &#128512;


----------



## rosewang924

Johnpauliegal said:


> I see that the Gucci SA Anh Sent an email with all kinds of sales. I can't figure how to post it here.
> 
> Where is my extra cash when I need it lol. &#128512;



Yes, I also received that email, I wish she would include pics.


----------



## immigratty

can you all at least copy and paste the text? we all love to know about the deals, thanx. 



rosewang924 said:


> Yes, I also received that email, I wish she would include pics.





Johnpauliegal said:


> I see that the Gucci SA Anh Sent an email with all kinds of sales. I can't figure how to post it here.
> 
> Where is my extra cash when I need it lol. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

rosewang924 said:


> Yes, I also received that email, I wish she would include pics.



I also received the pictures. Will try to post them.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

immigratty said:


> can you all at least copy and paste the text? we all love to know about the deals, thanx.



Gonna try to figure it out. I believe Paper Tiger does it when she receives the email.


----------



## rosewang924

immigratty said:


> can you all at least copy and paste the text? we all love to know about the deals, thanx.



here it is:

1. $469 Final Sale Price,  Medium GG Crystal D Gold messenger 265691_, _*Dimensions: **13" x 7" x 2.5"*[FONT=georgia,serif]
[/FONT]

2. $309 Final Sale Price,  Crossbody messenger in Black Jacquard 293572_, _*Dimensions: **10" x 10" x 3"*

3. $219 Final Sale Price,  Black Guccissima Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*

4. $219 Final Sale Price,  Brown Guccissima Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*

5. $219 Final Sale Price,  Cognac Guccissima Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*

6. $219 Final Sale Price,  Coral Guccissima Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*

7. $239 Final Sale Price,  Navy GG Canvas Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*

8. $239 Final Sale Price,  GG Crystal Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*

9. $239 Final Sale Price,  Black Jacquard Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*

10. $459 Final Sale Price,  Black Jacquard Backpack_, _*Dimensions: **13" x 20" x 7"*
[FONT=georgia,serif]
[/FONT]
11. $489 Final Sale Price,  GG Crystal Backpack_, _*Dimensions: **13" x 20" x 7"*[FONT=georgia,serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## rosewang924

continue from above:

12. $229 Final Sale Price[FONT=georgia, serif], Square Monogram Shawl with web 359905[/FONT]_, _*Dimensions: **55" Square 80% Wool and 30% Silk*


[FONT=georgia, serif]Brown[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]Dark Grey [/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]Light Grey[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]Navy[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]Orange[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]Pink[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]Purple[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia, serif]Taupe[/FONT]
13. $189 Final Sale Price,  Cognac Guccissima Wallet[FONT=georgia, serif]
[/FONT]


14. $189 Final Sale Price,  Whiskey Guccissima Wallet 



15. $189 Final Sale Price,  Brown Guccissima Wallet



16. $189 Final Sale Price,  Black Guccissima Wallet 



17. $499 Final Sale Price,  Large Travel Duffle in Brown Jacquard with GRG Detail, *Dimensions: * *20.5"L x 12"H x 8"D*


----------



## rosewang924

more:

18. $239 Final Sale Price,  50% Cashmere and 50% Wool GG Logo Scarf with Web 391531
*Dimensions: **"*

*[FONT=georgia, serif]
[/FONT]*


[FONT=georgia, serif]*Blue GG Logo Scarf with Red and Navy Web *391531_4G944_4174[/FONT]
*[FONT=georgia, serif]Charcoal GG Logo Scarf with Black and Grey Web 391531_4G944_1362
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=georgia, serif]Grey GG Logo Scarf with Tan and Brown Web 391531_4G944_1464[/FONT]*
19. $489 Final Sale Price,  GG Brown Denim Backpack_, _*Dimensions: **13" x 20" x 7"*[FONT=georgia, serif][/FONT]



[FONT=georgia, serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia,serif]Best,[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia,serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia,serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=georgia,serif][FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=georgia,serif]*Anh Au*[/FONT][/FONT]


[FONT=arial,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=verdana,sans-serif]*G U C C I*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=georgia,serif]San Marcos Premium Outlets[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=georgia,serif]3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=georgia,serif]San Marcos, TX  78666[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=georgia,serif]S [/FONT][FONT=georgia,serif](512) 392-9130[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][FONT=georgia,serif]C [/FONT][FONT=georgia,serif](512)299-1200[/FONT][FONT=georgia,serif]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Great. Good job. &#128512;
Yeah I think SkeeWee does it too. &#128512;
Thanks


----------



## rosewang924

Johnpauliegal said:


> I also received the pictures. Will try to post them.



Yes, please try and post pics, thanks a bunch!!


----------



## immigratty

Johnpauliegal said:


> Gonna try to figure it out. I believe Paper Tiger does it when she receives the email.





rosewang924 said:


> here it is:
> 
> 1. $469 Final Sale Price,  Medium GG Crystal D Gold messenger 265691_, _*Dimensions: **13" x 7" x 2.5"*[FONT=georgia,serif]
> [/FONT]
> 
> 2. $309 Final Sale Price,  Crossbody messenger in Black Jacquard 293572_, _*Dimensions: **10" x 10" x 3"*
> 
> 3. $219 Final Sale Price,  Black Guccissima Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*
> 
> 4. $219 Final Sale Price,  Brown Guccissima Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*
> 
> 5. $219 Final Sale Price,  Cognac Guccissima Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*
> 
> 6. $219 Final Sale Price,  Coral Guccissima Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*
> 
> 7. $239 Final Sale Price,  Navy GG Canvas Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*
> 
> 8. $239 Final Sale Price,  GG Crystal Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*
> 
> 9. $239 Final Sale Price,  Black Jacquard Wristlet 274181_, _*Dimensions: **8" x 5" x 1.5"*
> 
> 10. $459 Final Sale Price,  Black Jacquard Backpack_, _*Dimensions: **13" x 20" x 7"*
> [FONT=georgia,serif]
> [/FONT]
> 11. $489 Final Sale Price,  GG Crystal Backpack_, _*Dimensions: **13" x 20" x 7"*[FONT=georgia,serif]
> [/FONT]




thanx guys


----------



## Johnpauliegal

rosewang924 said:


> Yes, please try and post pics, thanks a bunch!!



There's like 27 pics. I cant seem to copy and paste.


----------



## rosewang924

Johnpauliegal said:


> There's like 27 pics. I cant seem to copy and paste.



Weird, I wonder why I didn't get any pics in the email, did u specifically ask her to include pics?


----------



## Sparkletastic

FYI - I didn't see that this had been posted. Sale on Gucci at Yoogis


----------



## Johnpauliegal

No I didn't. They were tacked on the end. &#128512;
SW or PT will probably post them when they can.


----------



## cwxx

sneaking some gucci shoes in - I got a pair of studded t-strap heels at the last Saks sale and they are amazingly comfy, count me a fan . Yoox has this pair of khaki colored suede 'moccasins' (they look like loafers to me) on sale: size 6.5, 8 $242, sadly not my size

http://www.yoox.com/us/44766443TO/item#dept=fmlfrnds&sts=sr_fmlfrnds80&cod10=44766443TO&sizeId=


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Heard from my SA that the next sale will be in about two weeks for Columbus Day... outlet sale w/ an extra 50% off certain items


----------



## Johnpauliegal

3. $219 Final Sale Price, Black Guccissima Wristlet 274181, Dimensions: 8" x 5" x 1.5"

Well I called the SA today and there was one more of this wristlet so I broke down and bought it lmao. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The SA at San Marcos is so pleasant. 

This is what it looks like. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I am going to try to post photos of the sale items. Immigratty posted the items with the prices. I can't seem to post it the way she did so I tried putting them together and will post a collage of them. I hope it helps. I may have a few mixed up but I'm sure you guys can figure it out.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here are the images of the items which are on sale at the Gucci San Marcos outlet. I tried putting them in order but it appears some aren't; but I'm certain you guys can figure it out. This goes with the email immigratty posted. &#128512;


----------



## debraleeeee

Does anyone know of a Gucci outlet in Palm Beach Florida?


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Hi everyone, 

Got a text from my SA saying that there will probably be an outlet sale around Columbus Day (tomorrow) I texted her to confirm, but I am still waiting for a reply. If anyone else has any info I would appreciate it, or I can share her answer when she replies.


----------



## jellyv

Tomorrow isn't Columbus Day. It's a week from tomorrow.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

jellyv said:


> Tomorrow isn't Columbus Day. It's a week from tomorrow.


EEEKKK I realized after I posted I looked at my calendar incorrectly..... but still my SA did say that something would likely be happening.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a text from my SA saying that there will probably be an outlet sale around Columbus Day (tomorrow) I texted her to confirm, but I am still waiting for a reply. If anyone else has any info I would appreciate it, or I can share her answer when she replies.




I was at the new outlet in Livermore yesterday and they said there would be a sale. It just opened recently so there is lots of stock.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I was at the new outlet in Livermore yesterday and they said there would be a sale. It just opened recently so there is lots of stock.


OK everyone got a text from my SA today and for sure there is a sale going on. "Columbus Day sale is going on now- 70% off on men's and women's clothing, and 50% off on some travel pieces and a few wallets"


----------



## hellokimmiee

Yep, sale started yesterday at Chicago outlet but I have yet to check it out.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Ok ladies, I just left the Chicago outlet. If this outlet is any indication of what the other outlets are like there's a good chance you have missed out on some good sales already. Select bags 50% off, shoes & clothes are 70% off, belts 50% off, other accessories are 50% off.  I'll post pictures in the non chat thread.

When I first arrived there was only one new sale bag, others I have seen in previous 50% off sales. I was there for over an hour and a half and they did bring out three more styles. Two were styles I haven't seen on sale, one was. The SA helping me said the last two days have been packed and some good styles were sold out immediately so I never got to see them [emoji22]. She says they may put more bags on Monday but no new inventory anywhere else.

Shoe section was demolished and there weren't any sizes left in most styles except over 11 or under 7. I had perfect timing though cause I was able to get the last two 7 1/2 in the styles I wanted but I ended up with the display pairs for both. I really wanted a pair of loafers but some lady before me asked to buy a pair of loafers in every size & color  except the larger ones. [emoji19]


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

I picked up this little thing at the outlet today. As soon as I saw it I thought it was so cute and its perfect as a clutch/large wallet/document holder!


----------



## hellokimmiee

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> I picked up this little thing at the outlet today. As soon as I saw it I thought it was so cute and its perfect as a clutch/large wallet/document holder!



Nice! I was looking for something like that but didn't see anything at my store.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

hellokimmiee said:


> Nice! I was looking for something like that but didn't see anything at my store.



If you want I can PM you the info about the store and my SA and you might be able to have one shipped. They seemed to have a few more in store when I left


----------



## hellokimmiee

Yes, please!


----------



## VuittonPrince

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> If you want I can PM you the info about the store and my SA and you might be able to have one shipped. They seemed to have a few more in store when I left



Can you send me that info as well


----------



## VuittonPrince

hellokimmiee said:


> Yep, sale started yesterday at Chicago outlet but I have yet to check it out.



I'm going to try to head over to Rosemont this week.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

hellokimmiee said:


> Nice! I was looking for something like that but didn't see anything at my store.



and

*VUITTONPRINCE*

I think I PM'ed you the info.... my first PM so I hope it goes through!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Went to the sale again today. Two more bags added and 1 new pair of shoes.


----------



## UpTime

hellokimmiee said:


> Went to the sale again today. Two more bags added and 1 new pair of shoes.



Reveal please


----------



## hellokimmiee

UpTime said:


> Reveal please




Ohhhh I meant added to the sale [emoji28] wish I meant my collection. I did purchase 3 pairs of pants today. I'll have pics soon.


----------



## UpTime

hellokimmiee said:


> Ohhhh I meant added to the sale [emoji28] wish I meant my collection. I did purchase 3 pairs of pants today. I'll have pics soon.



 ok, still wait to see the pants


----------



## hellokimmiee

UpTime said:


> ok, still wait to see the pants




Hey! I posted pictures in the mini reveal thread [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## VuittonPrince

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> and
> 
> *VUITTONPRINCE*
> 
> I think I PM'ed you the info.... my first PM so I hope it goes through!



I did thank you


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NM has a black and navy small bucket bag on sale at their website at this moment; along with a small navy swing tote.  There is only 1 available. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/eSearch.jsp?N=0&Ntt=Gucci+sale&_requestid=310738


----------



## Johnpauliegal

It appears everytime I post a link.....the items for sale are no longer there lol. They always do a disappearing act lmao.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NM last call has a 40% off sale today and tomorrow on any one item. &#128512;
They have Gucci watches.


----------



## VuittonPrince

Headed to the outlet tomorrow hopefully some great deals


----------



## Johnpauliegal

VuittonPrince said:


> Headed to the outlet tomorrow hopefully some great deals



I hope you rack in some deals!  Have fun and good luck! &#128512;


----------



## VuittonPrince

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hope you rack in some deals!  Have fun and good luck! &#128512;



Nothing on sale really.  Maybe when I go back for blk friday sales will be better


----------



## Johnpauliegal

VuittonPrince said:


> Nothing on sale really.  Maybe when I go back for blk friday sales will be better



Yeah I hear that. It's a bit of a disappointment when we get all psyched into going to the outlet and nothing's on sale like we would want it to be. I'm certain you'll see some good deals Black Friday. &#128512;


----------



## hellokimmiee

VuittonPrince said:


> Nothing on sale really.  Maybe when I go back for blk friday sales will be better




Ah wish I could've saved you a trip, I went on Friday and yeah no sales but they did have some decent new inventory. 

Black Friday was good last year but a week or two before they did a sort of pre-sale leading up to it & accessories & clothes was 75% off. I can't recall if there were bags in the sale.  The inventory was different from what was in Black Friday too.

I asked a SA if they were doing that this year and she said it depends on the store manager. She said they don't do it every year & so far it hasn't been brought up but it's always a last minute thing.

So I guess we'll have to keep checking?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

barbee said:


> Some Disco bags on sale for $585 on Myhabit.com   Click on  Women, Handbags, Gucci.  There was 1 black earlier today and I ordered it, now there are more--black, red, orange, and pink.  No returns, though.


I never heard of this site. Are they trustworthy and are the handbags authentic. Since there are no returns, did you have your bag authenticated first. There are so many disco fakes out there that you should make certain before dishing out that kind of money. The Soho Disco bags look gorgeous in the colors shown. I would love to get a red, rose or white for that price but it seems to good to be true to get it in those colors. I also noticed there aren't many photos and they don't provide a photo of the Gucci ID tag either. I really hope your bag is authentic. Good luck.


----------



## barbee

Johnpauliegal said:


> I never heard of this site. Are they trustworthy and are the handbags authentic. Since there are no returns, did you have your bag authenticated first. There are so many disco fakes out there that you should make certain before dishing out that kind of money. The Soho Disco bags look gorgeous in the colors shown. I would love to get a red, rose or white for that price but it seems to good to be true to get it in those colors. I also noticed there aren't many photos and they don't provide a photo of the Gucci ID tag either. I really hope your bag is authentic. Good luck.


 
 Myhabit is the flash sale part of Amazon.  I have purchased both Valentino and Nina Ricci bags from them, and do know others on Purseforum who have purchased Nina Ricci also.  Most items are returnable, and I have returned many times, with no issue.  I have purchased a great deal from them, and if I think these Guccis are not authentic, I would press very hard to get my money back, and have no doubt that I would.  I do already have a disco bag, so can easily compare, when they arrive. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

barbee said:


> Myhabit is the flash sale part of Amazon.  I have purchased both Valentino and Nina Ricci bags from them, and do know others on Purseforum who have purchased Nina Ricci also.  Most items are returnable, and I have returned many times, with no issue.  I have purchased a great deal from them, and if I think these Guccis are not authentic, I would press very hard to get my money back, and have no doubt that I would.  I do already have a disco bag, so can easily compare, when they arrive.
> Hope this helps!



Hi. I didn't mean any harm. It just bothers me how there are so many fakes out there from these "fllash sales" and members here have gotten scammed. When I looked at the bags it stated that they were non-returnable so it threw me off because I would've loved to get another disco bag in the colors shown. Not seeing the ID tag stopped me. 

I am happy to hear you have a bag to compare it with and if there are any discrepancies you will do whatever it takes to get a refund. &#128512;  I wish you the best!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

barbee said:


> Myhabit is the flash sale part of Amazon.  I have purchased both Valentino and Nina Ricci bags from them, and do know others on Purseforum who have purchased Nina Ricci also.  Most items are returnable, and I have returned many times, with no issue.  I have purchased a great deal from them, and if I think these Guccis are not authentic, I would press very hard to get my money back, and have no doubt that I would.  I do already have a disco bag, so can easily compare, when they arrive.
> Hope this helps!







Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I didn't mean any harm. It just bothers me how there are so many fakes out there from these "fllash sales" and members here have gotten scammed. When I looked at the bags it stated that they were non-returnable so it threw me off because I would've loved to get another disco bag in the colors shown. Not seeing the ID tag stopped me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to hear you have a bag to compare it with and if there are any discrepancies you will do whatever it takes to get a refund. [emoji3]  I wish you the best!!




I've heard not so great things about myhabit on the Prada forum. There's a whole thread about it. A couple of people have gotten their bags authenticated and they turned out to be fake. I would be careful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

barbee said:


> Some Disco bags on sale for $585 on Myhabit.com   Click on  Women, Handbags, Gucci.  There was 1 black earlier today and I ordered it, now there are more--black, red, orange, and pink.  No returns, though.



Thanks for the heads up! I just purchased one. I haven't had problems with this site before either.


----------



## barbee

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just purchased one. I haven't had problems with this site before either.


Great!  Another friend did also.  I know inauthentic bags can slip through anywhere, but I'm still following with what has worked for me before.  What scares me most are handbags on Ebay!


----------



## njariesgirly

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just purchased one. I haven't had problems with this site before either.



Stock photos scare me. On Beyond the Rack, they sold me a fake. I got it authenticated by two separate entities.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Anyone been to the outlet recently? Last time I went I was very underwhelmed by the selection. Also anyone have any intel on Black Friday specials???


----------



## Johnpauliegal

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Anyone been to the outlet recently? Last time I went I was very underwhelmed by the selection. Also anyone have any intel on Black Friday specials???



I haven't gone to the outlets in the past few months; however I was a bit disappointed in the selection at Woodbury commons. It appears they didn't have much going on with respect to great deals. I am waiting on the Gucci pre-sale after thanksgiving. &#128512;


----------



## SwaggyPreet

If u live in Miami, go to Dadeland mall. I have a bro that works there, and he said there's gonna be a sale starting Dec. 1st at Gucci.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Johnpauliegal said:


> I haven't gone to the outlets in the past few months; however I was a bit disappointed in the selection at Woodbury commons. It appears they didn't have much going on with respect to great deals. I am waiting on the Gucci pre-sale after thanksgiving. &#128512;



Yeah, I think that's the best course of action right now. Last time I went I was so underwhelmed I did not even wait for my SA to finish talking to another customer. While they were talking though I heard that there will likely be a Black Friday promotion so I might see whats available then


----------



## holli3204

Does Gucci.com have a cyber Monday sale?


----------



## aprice2pay4glor

barbee said:


> Myhabit is the flash sale part of Amazon.  I have purchased both Valentino and Nina Ricci bags from them, and do know others on Purseforum who have purchased Nina Ricci also.  Most items are returnable, and I have returned many times, with no issue.  I have purchased a great deal from them, and if I think these Guccis are not authentic, I would press very hard to get my money back, and have no doubt that I would.  I do already have a disco bag, so can easily compare, when they arrive.
> Hope this helps!


I just received my Gucci Soho from myhabit.com I'm new to the luxury game. It looks good to me, but I have nothing to compare it to. Barbee, if you do compare, and make any decisions about its authenticity, would you kindly post and let me know. Thank you!


----------



## remy12

Thanks for posting uptime


----------



## Johnpauliegal

aprice2pay4glor said:


> I just received my Gucci Soho from myhabit.com I'm new to the luxury game. It looks good to me, but I have nothing to compare it to. Barbee, if you do compare, and make any decisions about its authenticity, would you kindly post and let me know. Thank you!


Why don't you try posting it on the authentication thread.


----------



## barbee

aprice2pay4glor said:


> I just received my Gucci Soho from myhabit.com I'm new to the luxury game. It looks good to me, but I have nothing to compare it to. Barbee, if you do compare, and make any decisions about its authenticity, would you kindly post and let me know. Thank you!


I sure will, Aprice!  Mine are supposed to arrive today, but based on their location, I am thinking tomorrow.  I will imediately compare and let you know.  I have much confidence, though!


----------



## alexiaxalexia

Was the link for Gucci sale site sent out ?


----------



## barbee

aprice2pay4glor said:


> I just received my Gucci Soho from myhabit.com I'm new to the luxury game. It looks good to me, but I have nothing to compare it to. Barbee, if you do compare, and make any decisions about its authenticity, would you kindly post and let me know. Thank you!


 
Aprice, I did receive my 2 Disco bags today.  It was suggested I post on the authenification thread, but wanted to reply to you, and I am not any "certified" authenticator, so will just reply here.  Haha I had my reading glasses on, and went over the bags meticulously.  I could find NO difference from my other( although it is patent, and these two are leather)  I looked at exact sizes, and felt like I was driving myself crazy.  Is one a millemeter different?  Who knows! I have to believe they are authentic, based on my comparison.  All hardware looked exactly the same, lining the sam, zipper the same.

They are beautiful!  Great price, and colors.  What color did you buy?  I am loving the red, but it's a gift for my daughter.  I think you will love the size.  For a small bag, it fits so much.  I have a small wallet, but would like to get the Gucci Blooms cardholder/wallet, which is really small, then the bag will be very  roomy. When you store the bag, lay the tassels along the top of the bag, so they don't get kinky.  I read that on one of these threads, and it has helped.  Enjoy!


----------



## aprice2pay4glor

barbee said:


> Aprice, I did receive my 2 Disco bags today.  It was suggested I post on the authenification thread, but wanted to reply to you, and I am not any "certified" authenticator, so will just reply here.  Haha I had my reading glasses on, and went over the bags meticulously.  I could find NO difference from my other( although it is patent, and these two are leather)  I looked at exact sizes, and felt like I was driving myself crazy.  Is one a millemeter different?  Who knows! I have to believe they are authentic, based on my comparison.  All hardware looked exactly the same, lining the sam, zipper the same.
> 
> They are beautiful!  Great price, and colors.  What color did you buy?  I am loving the red, but it's a gift for my daughter.  I think you will love the size.  For a small bag, it fits so much.  I have a small wallet, but would like to get the Gucci Blooms cardholder/wallet, which is really small, then the bag will be very  roomy. When you store the bag, lay the tassels along the top of the bag, so they don't get kinky.  I read that on one of these threads, and it has helped.  Enjoy!


Oh! Thank you so much for the tip about the tassels!! As I mentioned, I'm new to this thread, and purchasing any luxury goods. Everyone is so nice!!

I ended up with the red one! I live here in NYC and typically do the neutral gig, so I thought this would be a fun way to inject some beautiful color into my, otherwise boring, wardrobe. 

I was up late last night comparing it to loads of authentic pictures on the internet, and I agree, I really think it looks great (I also saw a bunch of obviously fake ones, so it gave me even more hope).

Thank you for your time and for your message back to me. I really appreciate it, and I will enjoy it guilt-free.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

barbee said:


> Aprice, I did receive my 2 Disco bags today.  It was suggested I post on the authenification thread......



Hi. I am so happy they are atypical in comparison &#128512;  They still have the red one on sale and I am tempted. Are you going to post it in the authentication thread or are you going to let it go since you are satisfied. Boy your daughter is going to be so thrilled!!!  Thanks. &#128512;


----------



## phungwin

barbee said:


> Aprice, I did receive my 2 Disco bags today.  It was suggested I post on the authenification thread, but wanted to reply to you, and I am not any "certified" authenticator, so will just reply here.  Haha I had my reading glasses on, and went over the bags meticulously.  I could find NO difference from my other( although it is patent, and these two are leather)  I looked at exact sizes, and felt like I was driving myself crazy.  Is one a millemeter different?  Who knows! I have to believe they are authentic, based on my comparison.  All hardware looked exactly the same, lining the sam, zipper the same.
> 
> They are beautiful!  Great price, and colors.  What color did you buy?  I am loving the red, but it's a gift for my daughter.  I think you will love the size.  For a small bag, it fits so much.  I have a small wallet, but would like to get the Gucci Blooms cardholder/wallet, which is really small, then the bag will be very  roomy. When you store the bag, lay the tassels along the top of the bag, so they don't get kinky.  I read that on one of these threads, and it has helped.  Enjoy!


Thanks for the update! I was also looking at the disco bags on myhabit


----------



## barbee

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I am so happy they are atypical in comparison &#128512;  They still have the red one on sale and I am tempted. Are you going to post it in the authentication thread or are you going to let it go since you are satisfied. Boy your daughter is going to be so thrilled!!!  Thanks. &#128512;


 
Johnpaul, I misunderstood you about the authentication thread.  You meant for me to post there to have it authenticated!   I don't feel the need, as I cannot tell any difference from my other, so I woudn't think a picture could reveal anything I could not see myself, right?  Unless I am missing something.??  Of course, I cannot tell about the leather, as my other is patent.  But I have a brown leather Gucci Miss GG(I think that's the name) and in the store, the colors varied, so comparing one color to another may not yield a definite result anyway.  Now there are no returns, but....if you really felt something was wrong, I think they would listen.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Peeess

Any updates on the Private Sale? I booked an appt with my SA but he didnt give me any indication on what the %%%% discount is. Also, did anyone receive the online invite?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Peeess said:


> Any updates on the Private Sale? I booked an appt with my SA but he didnt give me any indication on what the %%%% discount is. Also, did anyone receive the online invite?


 
word is 40% off.


----------



## remy12

THANKSGIVING SALE:
Sale will start: November 20th
All requests will be answered to in the order received as time permits beginning Friday November 20th.

Women's and men's select rtw: 30% and 80%
Women's and men's select shoes: 30% 50% and 80%
Women's and men's select small leather goods: 50% and 70%
Men's and women's select belts: 70%
Select Women's handbags and select unisex travel bags: 50%
Select men's and women's hats and gloves: 70%
Select men's and women's scarves, jewelry, and watches: 70%

Pictures are available upon request of which department you would like to see. Thank you

Steven j Alvarez
Sales Supervisor
28650 Seminole drive suite #1144
Cabazon, Ca 92230
WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682
Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
steveagucci@gmail.com
We chat id: boleeeve


----------



## mellowdee

How long does it usually take orders from the online store to fully process and ship?  I made an order online, but I'm considering going to the store anyways today to see what they have in person.  I thought I could try to cancel my online order if I purchased in store.


----------



## befrank

mellowdee said:


> How long does it usually take orders from the online store to fully process and ship?  I made an order online, but I'm considering going to the store anyways today to see what they have in person.  I thought I could try to cancel my online order if I purchased in store.




In my experience, orders usually ship next business day. They are very fast! Keep in mind that online orders can be returned; store orders cannot.


----------



## opaigeme

Private Pre-Sale is active for US: Gucci Official Site United States
http://private.gucci.com/us/en/


----------



## Mary Sue

1. $564.50 Final Sale Price, was $1129 Gucci Nouveau Fringe Hobo in Black Suede (351783), Dimensions: 16"W x 12.5"H x 2"D, QTY 1

2. $564.50 Final Sale Price, was $1129 Gucci Nouveau Fringe Hobo in Red Leather (351783), Dimensions: 16"W x 12.5"H x 2"D, QTY 2

3. $674.50 Final Sale Price, was $1349 Medium New Jackie Shoulder Bag in Coral Leather (246907), Dimensions: 14"W x 11"H x 4"D, QTY 2

4. $674.50 Final Sale Price, was $1349 Medium New Jackie Shoulder Bag in New Mauve (246907), Dimensions: 14"W x 11"H x 4"D, QTY 1

5. $1724.50 Final Sale Price, was $3449 Large New Jackie Shoulder Bag in Bordeaux Python (218491), Dimensions: 16"W x 13"H x 4"D, QTY 1

6. $1724.50 Final Sale Price, was $3449 Large New Jackie Shoulder Bag in Coral Python (218491), Dimensions: 16"W x 13"H x 4"D, QTY 1

7. $1724.50 Final Sale Price, was $3449 Large New Jackie Shoulder Bag in Military Python (218491), Dimensions: 16"W x 13"H x 4"D, QTY 1

8. $614.50 Final Sale Price, was $1229 Large Laid Back Crafty Tote (339000), Dimensions: 15"W x 12"H x 6.7"D, QTY 3

9. $799.50 Final Sale Price, was $1599 Large Park Ave Tote (297005), Dimensions: 16.9"W x 16.9"H x 8"D with 5" Drop, QTY 5

10. $849.50 Final Sale Price, was $1699 Large Gucci Label Tote (338972), Dimensions: 14.5"W  x 11"H x 7"D, QTY 1

11. $1154.50 Final Sale Price, was $2309 Large Hip Bamboo Tote in Raspberry Deer Leather (338978), Dimensions: 16"W x 14"H x 6.3"D, QTY 2 &#8203;

12. $439.50 Final Sale Price, was $879 Heartbeat Clutch in Maroon and Pink (338969), QTY 2 

13. $439.50 Final Sale Price, was $879 Heartbeat Clutch in Navy and Red (338969), QTY 3 

14. $439.50 Final Sale Price, was $879 Heartbeat Clutch in Yellow and Navy (338969),  QTY 2

15. $589.50 Final Sale Price, was $1179 Fuschia Broadway Clutch with Swarovski Crystals (339239), QTY 1

16. $874.50 Final Sale Price, was $1749 Broadway Clutch in Blush Satin (257080), QTY 1 

17. $874.50 Final Sale Price, was $1749 Broadway Clutch in Orange Satin (257080), QTY 1 

18. $874.50 Final Sale Price, was $1749 Heartbeat Clutch in Raspberry Python (338969), QTY 1

19. $279.50 Final Sale Price, was $559 X-Large Travel Tote in Diamante Supereme Canvas (295250), Dimensions: 15.5"W x 12.5" x 7"D, QTY 2

20. $564.50 Final Sale Price, was $1129 Medium Jackie Shoulder Bag in Dark Red with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 1

21. $564.50 Final Sale Price, was $1129 Medium Jackie Shoulder Bag in Lavender with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 2

22. $564.50 Final Sale Price, was $1129 Medium Jackie Shoulder Bag in Pink with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 1

23. $564.50 Final Sale Price, was $1129 Medium Jackie Shoulder Bag in Purple with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 1 

24. $564.50 Final Sale Price, $1129 Medium Jackie Shoulder Bag in Teal Green with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 2 

25. $774.50 Final Sale Price, was $1549 Gucci Nouveau Fringe Python Shoulder Bag in Purple (347100), Dimensions: 10"W x 8"H x 1"D, QTY 1

26. $774.50 Final Sale Price, was $1549 Medium Jackie Zebra Print Shoulder Bag and Black Leather with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 1 

27. $774.50 Final Sale Price, was $1549 Medium Jackie Zebra Print Shoulder Bag in Tan Leather with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 2

28. $1174.50 Final Sale Price, was $2349 Medium Jackie Shoulder bag in Purple Python with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 2

29. $1174.50 Final Sale Price, was $2349 Medium Jackie Shoulder bag in Turquoise Python with adjustable Strap (277520), Dimensions: 13"W x 9"H x 3.5"D, Drop: 20", QTY 2

30. $1724.50 Final Sale Price, was $3449 Large New Jackie Shoulder Bag in Python (218491), Dimensions: 16"W x 13"H x 4"D, QTY 1




Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor

G U C C I
San Marcos Premium Outlets
3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX  78666
S (512) 392-9130
C (512)293-1115
jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com


----------



## Mary Sue

ladybeaumont said:


> Anyone know how much the wallets are in the outlet? AI'm looking at the ones smaller than the continental. I want it to fit comfortably inside my Disco.


Just posted sale.


----------



## ~Moi~

Does anyone know when the sale starts for Canada (if there even is one)?


----------



## Csotirov

~Moi~ said:


> Does anyone know when the sale starts for Canada (if there even is one)?


the private sale started already just walk in and ask them whats on sale and they'll show you. We have a private link as well for the Canada site http://private.gucci.com/ca/en/


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry PT. got carried away &#128512;


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Sorry PT. got carried away &#128512;



Not at all, we love you getting cartied away, so long as it's OT


----------



## Cbarney

Does anyone know when Gucci pre sale starts in the UK ?? Thank u &#128512;


----------



## Purseloverdiva

mellowdee said:


> How long does it usually take orders from the online store to fully process and ship?  I made an order online, but I'm considering going to the store anyways today to see what they have in person.  I thought I could try to cancel my online order if I purchased in store.




I placed an order yesterday by phone,and about 3hrs later I got an email with the tracking number that it was shipped already. But also yesterday around 5 pm I placed another order online and I still haven't received any confirmation number. So it's just about luck,I think.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Purseloverdiva said:


> But also yesterday around 5 pm I placed another order online and I still haven't received any confirmation number. So it's just about luck,I think.



I placed an order today and soon after I got an email confirmation; however I found it in my junk folder. Did you check your junk folder?  Maybe it's there. (Don't know why that happens.)


----------



## remy12

does anyone have a good SA at Nordstrom or Neiman? Thanks


----------



## kimmie3011

Has anyone seen the card zippy case in the gold or dusty rose guccisima leather?  I'm conflicted between the two colors!  Any thoughts?


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Johnpauliegal said:


> I placed an order today and soon after I got an email confirmation; however I found it in my junk folder. Did you check your junk folder?  Maybe it's there. (Don't know why that happens.)




Yes I've been checking there too, I called costumer service and they told me that my order it's still pending, that's what's happening to all the orders that where submitted online, they're all behind cause of the trouble with the site. The phone orders are being process faster. Did you placed your order by phone or website?


----------



## ctk

kimmie3011 said:


> Has anyone seen the card zippy case in the gold or dusty rose guccisima leather?  I'm conflicted between the two colors!  Any thoughts?




I put an order for the gold one, haven't got confirmation yet.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Purseloverdiva said:


> Yes I've been checking there too, I called costumer service and they told me that my order it's still pending, that's what's happening to all the orders that where submitted online, they're all behind cause of the trouble with the site. The phone orders are being process faster. Did you placed your order by phone or website?



I tried placing an order last night on line to no a avail. I checked this morning and there were 5 same items in my shopping cart  lol. I fixed the bag and imy item was no longer available. So I tried checking periodically today and it became available so I snatched it up. I received an email about  a half hour later that they received my order.  (Didn't know because it was in my junk folder. )

Yesterday was crazy. That's probably why you haven't received anything yet because they're trying to catch up.


----------



## Bee-licious

Purseloverdiva said:


> Yes I've been checking there too, I called costumer service and they told me that my order it's still pending, that's what's happening to all the orders that where submitted online, they're all behind cause of the trouble with the site. The phone orders are being process faster. Did you placed your order by phone or website?



Has Gucci started cancelling orders or are they just slow at processing? 

I put an order through but haven't received a confirmation yet...after two hours. Should I call in and try my luck instead or keep waiting?


----------



## bonniny

Bee-licious said:


> Has Gucci started cancelling orders or are they just slow at processing?
> 
> I put an order through but haven't received a confirmation yet...after two hours. Should I call in and try my luck instead or keep waiting?


I just got a confirmation email for the dark yellow disco bag I bought online....over 24 hours ago!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bee-licious said:


> Has Gucci started cancelling orders or are they just slow at processing?
> 
> I put an order through but haven't received a confirmation yet...after two hours. Should I call in and try my luck instead or keep waiting?


If you placed an order I wouldn't worry because it's already in the system. If it's cancelled it's because they over ordered???. It has happened to me where I didn't receive a confirmation but a cancellation a day later. When I complained they said they were sorry but put me on a wait list. &#128512;  They called me when it was available. I was so happy. 

Well although I didn't receive shipping info I noticed the monies were taken out of my checking account today  so I am hoping I am getting what I ordered. Good luck.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Bee-licious said:


> Has Gucci started cancelling orders or are they just slow at processing?
> 
> 
> 
> I put an order through but haven't received a confirmation yet...after two hours. Should I call in and try my luck instead or keep waiting?




There are just slow in processing the orders, but if I where you I'll call them to make sure they at least got your order and to make sure it's being process.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

bonniny said:


> I just got a confirmation email for the dark yellow disco bag I bought online....over 24 hours ago!




That's good news, at least we still got hope.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Purseloverdiva said:


> There are just slow in processing the orders, but if I where you I'll call them to make sure they at least got your order and to make sure it's being process.


Good luck with that!  I've been on hold at times for almost an hour that I just hung up and hoped for the best. &#128512;
But don't let me stop you. You may be lucky. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Purseloverdiva said:


> That's good news, at least we still got hope.


There's always hope. &#128512;


----------



## cheer021

Got a soho handbag from the private sale and the confirmation email came 30 mins later! woohoo


----------



## Bee-licious

bonniny said:


> I just got a confirmation email for the dark yellow disco bag I bought online....over 24 hours ago!



Woohoo I received my email order confirmation but is my order only guaranteed if I receive a shipping confirmation?


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Bee-licious said:


> Woohoo I received my email order confirmation but is my order only guaranteed if I receive a shipping confirmation?




The order it's not guaranteed until you get the shipping email, because after they receive your order they still have to go in the payment process to make sure your card approves the payment, and wile they do all that your item can be sold out. You can log in to your Gucci account and check the process, if your order says ready for shipping then you are good. Another way to check it's by checking your bank account, cause they don't charge you until they're ready for shipping.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

They're really fast with the orders today, I placed an order online about an hour ago and my order it's ready for shipping.


----------



## Jmor

I checked mine today and it says out for delivery


----------



## kimmie3011

Argh! I lost my chance and the card case I want is all sold out. I went to the Gucci in bloomingdales and they were charging way more then the website price!


----------



## Itsmekaty

Hi does anyone have a sales associate they recommend that can help with a purchase??


----------



## chocofrapp

Where can i still find a disco bag?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chocofrapp said:


> Where can i still find a disco bag?


On page 25 of this thread a few members purchased the disco bag at Myhabit; however I would wait for Gucci's public sale because they may get more in stock. I say this because during Gucci's spring private sale I missed out in getting the soho disco bag and then when the public sale came around, they had a few more in stock and I was able to snatch one up.


----------



## chocofrapp

Thank you. I will just wait on the public sale.  I made up my mind to buy the dusty rose disco.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chocofrapp said:


> Thank you. I will just wait on the public sale.  I made up my mind to buy the dusty rose disco.


Yes, the dusty rose disco is a beautiful color. I wish you luck. &#128512;


----------



## befrank

My wristlet arrived yesterday. Very cute as a coin purse or beauty case.


----------



## Diva Divina

Back in the day there use to be a first round then second round sales when things went even cheaper. Anyone hear that this may happen this year?


----------



## Manchoo78

I haven't seen that happen. Strongly doubt it.


----------



## befrank

If you are still looking for items that are out of stock, check the site periodically. They usually do a big restock of returns in a week or so after the link goes live.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

befrank said:


> If you are still looking for items that are out of stock, check the site periodically. They usually do a big restock of returns in a week or so after the link goes live.




That's true once people start returning there stuff they become available online again.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

When is the sale going to be available to the public?


----------



## misshufflepuff

Johnpauliegal said:


> On page 25 of this thread a few members purchased the disco bag at Myhabit; however I would wait for Gucci's public sale because they may get more in stock. I say this because during Gucci's spring private sale I missed out in getting the soho disco bag and then when the public sale came around, they had a few more in stock and I was able to snatch one up.



I suggest not buying from Myhabit. It's final sale and I know someone who got the bag and the quality is crap. Apparently it was a bag made specifically for the outlets and Myhabit got so many complaints about it that they actually accepted returns of them.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

misshufflepuff said:


> I suggest not buying from Myhabit. It's final sale and I know someone who got the bag and the quality is crap. Apparently it was a bag made specifically for the outlets and Myhabit got so many complaints about it that they actually accepted returns of them.



I mentioned earlier in this thread that I never heard of Myhabit and that in their listings they don't even show the ID tags; but a few members here have purchased from them and swear by them.  I don't trust sites that just show stock photos (other than high-end stores).  Although I threw it out there I also mentioned that they should wait because more soho disco bags will probably show up during the public sale like it did last time. 

I myself wouldn't buy a Gucci bag from other than Gucci or one of the high-end department stores that are authorized sellers of Gucci.


----------



## misshufflepuff

Johnpauliegal said:


> I mentioned earlier in this thread that I never heard of Myhabit and that in their listings they don't even show the ID tags; but a few members here have purchased from them and swear by them.  I don't trust sites that just show stock photos (other than high-end stores).  Although I threw it out there I also mentioned that they should wait because more soho disco bags will probably show up during the public sale like it did last time.
> 
> I myself wouldn't buy a Gucci bag from other than Gucci or one of the high-end department stores that are authorized sellers of Gucci.



100% agreed!


----------



## rosewang924

chocofrapp said:


> Where can i still find a disco bag?




Gucci Topanga mall has the disco in yellow and this pink one


----------



## rosewang924

Gucci in Nordstrom in Topanga mall has this pink one, one left on shelf


----------



## kimmie3011

befrank said:


> My wristlet arrived yesterday. Very cute as a coin purse or beauty case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195277


This is one ive been contemplating. Do you mind showing me how big it is in the hand?


----------



## befrank

kimmie3011 said:


> This is one ive been contemplating. Do you mind showing me how big it is in the hand?




Here are two pics to help you estimate the size.


----------



## alexiaxalexia

Is Saks final sale?


----------



## meowmix318

befrank said:


> Here are two pics to help you estimate the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195749
> View attachment 3195750



Saw this at the Gucci Store at the South Coast Plaza this afternoon and thought it was smaller than I had originally expressed. But super cute and is perfect for a coin purse like you said.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Has anyone noticed the shipping confirmations from Gucci.com are super slow? I ordered Friday morning & I got the order confirmation, but I still have no shipping confirmation. Has anyone else had a similar situation? TIA


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVChanelLISA said:


> Has anyone noticed the shipping confirmations from Gucci.com are super slow? I ordered Friday morning & I got the order confirmation, but I still have no shipping confirmation. Has anyone else had a similar situation? TIA


Same here. So I logged onto my account at the regular Gucci site and checked my past orders. It shows my Fedex shipping  confirmation ETA tomorrow. Woo hoo lol! &#128512;


----------



## kimmie3011

befrank said:


> Here are two pics to help you estimate the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195749
> View attachment 3195750


Ah..Thank you!!!  I think I'm going to have to go order one now!


----------



## befrank

Has anyone purchased any of the cosmetic cases? Curious about the size.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Johnpauliegal said:


> Same here. So I logged onto my account at the regular Gucci site and checked my past orders. It shows my Fedex shipping  confirmation ETA tomorrow. Woo hoo lol! [emoji3]




That is great news! After I saw your response, I checked into mine and I am good to go too- at least on 1 of my 2 orders. It's always a relief when you know it has shipped! Enjoy your sale goodies!! [emoji164][emoji162][emoji164][emoji162]


----------



## Baby_Girl

Hi Ladies! Anybody knows when online private sale starts in Europe? When I open the page they want me to login with a Password?  &#128563;


----------



## crissy11

befrank said:


> My wristlet arrived yesterday. Very cute as a coin purse or beauty case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195277




Is this the wristlet that's listed in the children's section? It's beautiful!!


----------



## befrank

crissy11 said:


> Is this the wristlet that's listed in the children's section? It's beautiful!!




Yes! A steal for sure!


----------



## crissy11

LVChanelLISA said:


> Has anyone noticed the shipping confirmations from Gucci.com are super slow? I ordered Friday morning & I got the order confirmation, but I still have no shipping confirmation. Has anyone else had a similar situation? TIA



Exactly the same here, ordered Friday, got the order confirmation but still no shipping confirmation. Hopefully the next day or so we will get one!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

crissy11 said:


> Exactly the same here, ordered Friday, got the order confirmation but still no shipping confirmation. Hopefully the next day or so we will get one!!



I also ordered on Friday and didn't any shipping confirmation; however I logged onto my account and it states my package is coming today by Fedex.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

crissy11 said:


> Exactly the same here, ordered Friday, got the order confirmation but still no shipping confirmation. Hopefully the next day or so we will get one!!



I also ordered on Friday and didn't a  shipping confirmation; however I logged onto my account and it states my package is coming today by Fedex.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Soon after I typed this, my package arrived!!!! &#128512;


----------



## Sparkletastic

Just wanted to post here since we talked about purchasing from Myhabit. I purchased a black Gucci Soho Disco. It just arrived and looked suspect (Stitching and label not like my other Gucci Soho's. The leather also seemed to be a slightly lesser quality). I had it authenticated with Castira who confirmed it as a fake. (I always have my bags authenticated even if I think they look ok if I haven't bought them from the brand's own store.) 

I contacted Myhabit and they sent me a return label. 

So I suggest if you purchased one from them that you get it authenticated. 

Other than this, the only Gucci bags I've bought have been at a Gucci store in Saks. It's a shame that a company owned by Amazon would have fakes.   

Unless you buy a handbag from the brand's own store ALWAYS have it authenticated. It's worth the few dollars to make sure you don't own a fake.


----------



## barbee

Sparkletastic said:


> Just wanted to post here since we talked about purchasing from Myhabit. I purchased a black Gucci Soho Disco. It just arrived and looked suspect (Stitching and label not like my other Gucci Soho's. The leather also seemed to be a slightly lesser quality). I had it authenticated with Castira who confirmed it as a fake. (I always have my bags authenticated even if I think they look ok if I haven't bought them from the brand's own store.)
> 
> I contacted Myhabit and they sent me a return label.
> 
> So I suggest if you purchased one from them that you get it authenticated.
> 
> Other than this, the only Gucci bags I've bought have been at a Gucci store in Saks. It's a shame that a company owned by Amazon would have fakes.
> 
> Unless you buy a handbag from the brand's own store ALWAYS have it authenticated. It's worth the few dollars to make sure you don't own a fake.


 Did you have it authenitcated by pictures or in person?  Who is this Castira? How was the stitching and label different?  I compared to my other Gucci disco(purchased from Gucci) and could tell no difference.  So what would you suggest I look for? Other than leather quality, as my other is patent?  Hardware,stitches etc looked spot on. So I think one could not tell from pictures.  I am interested in what you have to say--I want to be open minded.


----------



## _wallflower_

I placed an order on Thursday evening and Friday evening, and I just got an email saying my Friday order has been canceled.  It was a bag I purchased on behalf of my mom, so I'm feeling extra disappointed. 

Still no word on my Thursday order, but I guess I'll wait and see...


----------



## bonniny

_wallflower_ said:


> I placed an order on Thursday evening and Friday evening, and I just got an email saying my Friday order has been canceled.  It was a bag I purchased on behalf of my mom, so I'm feeling extra disappointed.
> 
> Still no word on my Thursday order, but I guess I'll wait and see...



My order from Thursday was just cancelled too.  Boo.


----------



## saligator

I ordered, got a confirmation and my CC was charged. No shipping confirmation.


----------



## Sparkletastic

barbee said:


> Did you have it authenitcated by pictures or in person?  Who is this Castira? How was the stitching and label different?  I compared to my other Gucci disco(purchased from Gucci) and could tell no difference.  So what would you suggest I look for? Other than leather quality, as my other is patent?  Hardware,stitches etc looked spot on. So I think one could not tell from pictures.  I am interested in what you have to say--I want to be open minded.



Castira is an authentication company that specializes in Gucci handbags. You can do a search on TPF to see other members' experiences with their services.  They will also pop up easily on Google. 

They did the authentication via pictures. Authenticators make it their business to be able to authenticate from pictures. I've even had them ask me for additional pictures - clearer, at a different angle, etc. -  to make sure they were doing an accurate job. 

As, I mentioned in one of my posts on this bag, it looked fake to me the minute I unwrapped it. I have 3 other Gucci soho bags purchased from Gucci - only one of which is a disco.  So I have a passing familiarity with the quality and construction. With my untrained eye I saw 5 characteristics that looked very, very close but "off." I'm not an authenticator so I can't provide a list of hallmarks to look for. I'd be irresponsible to try to guide you through a self authentication.  But, there are several reputable authenticators that many of us use on TPF including Castira (for Gucci), authenicate4u, CarolDiva, etc. who can do an authentication for you. 

I absolutely refuse to carry a fake bag and am really ticked that an Amazon company doesn't have better controls. For the $7-8 it costs to authenticate a bag (Hermes and Chanel cost a little more to authenticate) it's worth the effort to make sure I don't have fake crap from thieving counterfeiters dangling from my arm.  

And given that when I did a search on this topic I saw a slew of other TPF'rs who bought Gucci Soho discos (and other bags) from Myhabit and found out they were fakes, I'd be very concerned if I were you. (I know it made me concerned.) I really hope your bags are authentic!  But, I know you don't want to be stuck paying good money for fake bags. So I'd authenticate them ASAP if I were you.  Best of luck!!


----------



## smalls

befrank said:


> Here are two pics to help you estimate the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195749
> View attachment 3195750



This is so cute.  Congrats!  Can you fit credit cards in it?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

saligator said:


> I ordered, got a confirmation and my CC was charged. No shipping confirmation.



I ordered on Friday and I also never received a  shipping confirmation, so I logged onto my account and checked my orders. It showed my shipping info. I received my order yesterday. &#128512;


----------



## Cbarney

Hi does anyone know when the UK Gucci private sale starts ????


----------



## sheilaR

My SA texted me that she has this available on sale. I dont know where to post so I am hoping you could help me decide which one to get. [emoji4]


----------



## befrank

smalls said:


> This is so cute.  Congrats!  Can you fit credit cards in it?




Yes you can.


----------



## fashion_fan

guuci.com have a sale at the end of dec tip mid jan - good luck!


----------



## remy12

I ordered on Friday. It shipped and will be here Sat.


----------



## jessdressed

sheilaR said:


> View attachment 3198060
> 
> View attachment 3198061
> 
> 
> My SA texted me that she has this available on sale. I dont know where to post so I am hoping you could help me decide which one to get. [emoji4]




You can't go wrong with either one. They are both lovely. Sorry I'm no help


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh gosh get both but if you have to choose just one I'd get black!


----------



## freepockets

Here is the Black Friday email I received from my local outlet:

Greetings!

You are invited to our Gucci Outlet to take advantage of our Black Friday Promotions.  An additional 50% discount will be applied on selected items throughout the store, starting Friday November 27th  2015 and ending Wednesday December 2nd  2015.  

Also take advantage of our new arrivals.

We are located in the Premium Outlets Montreal.


We hope to see you soon.

The Gucci team

Premium Outlets Montreal
19001 Chemin Notre Dame
Mirabel, Quebec
J7J 0T1   
450-419-5557


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I don't see any Gucci items on sale on-line at Saks other than for kids and one mans belt.


----------



## chocofrapp

Yes i was hoping on a disco bag. Just kids bag on sale. Bummer


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chocofrapp said:


> Yes i was hoping on a disco bag. Just kids bag on sale. Bummer



I received this link from SA Thomas. There are disco bags in the link. 

Text him at 267-453-8641

He said the prices are 40% off (like the Gucci sale was).

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TGY3uThs0ZsHw


----------



## chanel4ever2013

Does anyone know if NM and Saks are going to have bags on sale online? I thought it would show-up today but no luck. When does the preview sale end and the real sale starts in the Gucci boutiques?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Johnpauliegal said:


> I received this link from SA Thomas. There are disco bags in the link.
> 
> Text him at 267-453-8641
> 
> He said the prices are 40% off (like the Gucci sale was).
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TGY3uThs0ZsHw



thanks for posting! i was able to get one


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for posting! i was able to get one


That's great!  &#128077;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chanel4ever2013 said:


> Does anyone know if NM and Saks are going to have bags on sale online? I thought it would show-up today but no luck. When does the preview sale end and the real sale starts in the Gucci boutiques?


Saks apparently doesn't have the bags on sale online; however if you check the info I posted above with regards to Saks, they may still have what you want. 
It appears NM is having issues with their website; however they didn't appear to have that much to offer.


----------



## chocofrapp

I text thomas this morning, he said nothing available


----------



## Jmor

chocofrapp said:


> I text thomas this morning, he said nothing available




Same here


----------



## mademoisellle

Hello ladies
I just went on the Gucci private sale site for the UK. It is asking me for a log in code to access. Does this mean that the private sale isn't on yet in the UK? I haven't been sent a code...
Thanks for your help, happy shopping


----------



## Slushpuppy

mademoisellle said:


> Hello ladies
> I just went on the Gucci private sale site for the UK. It is asking me for a log in code to access. Does this mean that the private sale isn't on yet in the UK? I haven't been sent a code...
> Thanks for your help, happy shopping



I've been trying this every day too.


----------



## Jmor

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thanks for posting! i was able to get one




I just want to be sure. I feel leery about texting my credit card info . You all have ordered from Thomas before? So this is legit?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jmor said:


> I just want to be sure. I feel leery about texting my credit card info . You all have ordered from Thomas before? So this is legit?



i had the exact same concerns, but i reverse checked the phone number first and looked for posts about this SA on purseforum, and there are a lot which go back a long time from multiple PF posters. when the transaction was done i was sent a copy of the Saks register receipt which showed my name, product info., price, shipping info., etc. i was concerned too, but it was ok.


----------



## Jmor

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i had the exact same concerns, but i reverse checked the phone number first and looked for posts about this SA on purseforum, and there are a lot which go back a long time from multiple PF posters. when the transaction was done i was sent a copy of the Saks register receipt which showed my name, product info., price, shipping info., etc. i was concerned too, but it was ok.




Ok thank you cause I'm a bit worried. Makes me feel better


----------



## Jmor

Jmor said:


> Ok thank you cause I'm a bit worried. Makes me feel better




Did you get a email copy or no ?


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Jmor said:


> Did you get a email copy or no ?




I ordered a couple of bags from Thomas & I did not get an email receipt. He texted me a copy of the receipts instead. He was very helpful.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Jmor said:


> I just want to be sure. I feel leery about texting my credit card info . You all have ordered from Thomas before? So this is legit?



I understand your concern. I guess because they are way too busy during the sale and it's easier for them this way; however nerve racking for us lol. I sent Thomas my info via text message also; unfortunately after providing all my info, the item I ordered sold out.  He stated he would delete the info immediately upon placing the order.

In the past, I  have also done the same thing with another rep in California; with no issues.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Slushpuppy said:


> I've been trying this every day too.



Me too &#128584;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

aprice2pay4glor said:


> I just received my Gucci Soho from myhabit.com I'm new to the luxury game. It looks good to me, but I have nothing to compare it to. Barbee, if you do compare, and make any decisions about its authenticity, would you kindly post and let me know. Thank you!


Hi. Another member here just received their Gucci soho the other day from Myhabit and it turned out to be a fake.


----------



## kimmie3011

Question, over the summer when Gucci had their sale, it was the preview sale and it was that special link.  Then they had the sale open on their main Gucci website.  Are they going to do that again this year?  I missed out on a card case and I've been stalking the site to see if they'll restock that item!  Thanks!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kimmie3011 said:


> Question, over the summer when Gucci had their sale, it was the preview sale and it was that special link.  Then they had the sale open on their main Gucci website.  Are they going to do that again this year?  I missed out on a card case and I've been stalking the site to see if they'll restock that item!  Thanks!!



Hi. I've been doing the same thing. I'm certain they will have a public sale as that always follows the private sale. I'm just sitting here patiently lol waiting for it to happen. &#128512;


----------



## kimmie3011

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I've been doing the same thing. I'm certain they will have a public sale as that always follows the private sale. I'm just sitting here patiently lol waiting for it to happen. &#128512;


Glad to know I'm not the only one!  Although, I'm not so patient.


----------



## kimmie3011

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I've been doing the same thing. I'm certain they will have a public sale as that always follows the private sale. I'm just sitting here patiently lol waiting for it to happen. &#128512;


Speak of the devil, they got rid of the private sale link!  But nothing's on sale on their website yet...


----------



## averagejoe

kimmie3011 said:


> Speak of the devil, they got rid of the private sale link!  But nothing's on sale on their website yet...



I am checking the men's section and their sale shoes are mixed in with their regular shoes, but they aren't identifying them as sale unless you hover your cursor over them to see that the price has indeed been reduced.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

averagejoe said:


> I am checking the men's section and their sale shoes are mixed in with their regular shoes, but they aren't identifying them as sale unless you hover your cursor over them to see that the price has indeed been reduced.


I saw the same thing so I clicked on menu and noticed there was a pre-fall link and clicked on that. It shows all sale items now.


----------



## kimmie3011

Yea, except now they don't have what I was looking for. Poo!!


----------



## shopnaddict

Check the Gucci US site they added the black studded disco. Just bought it.


----------



## shopnaddict

And saks and neiman Marcos online sales are live.


----------



## Jmor

The prices are higher on Neiman :-/


----------



## shopnaddict

Jmor said:


> The prices are higher on Neiman :-/




I noticed that. I'm going to stick with buying from Gucci and Saks. There prices are the same when it comes to sales.


----------



## tweetie1288

Jmor said:


> The prices are higher on Neiman :-/



They did that during the spring sale too!!


----------



## pecknnibble

Is the sale 40% off everywhere? I know previous seasons had 50% off, but I've only seen discounts of 40% off this season. TIA!


----------



## meowmix318

pecknnibble said:


> Is the sale 40% off everywhere? I know previous seasons had 50% off, but I've only seen discounts of 40% off this season. TIA!



Yep just 40% this time


----------



## bluediamond35

Gucci Saks fifth avenue has one mustard disco and some other bags. Ask for Tara.


----------



## noegirl

Has anyone see either of these items?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Omg. Checked NM they have disco soho bags but like only 15% -20% off??!?? That's awful lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

2 more


----------



## chocofrapp

Too bad the discount is low. I would have jumped on the disco.


----------



## jessdressed

There's a dark yellow disco that I have on hold for me but I'm not getting it. Pm if interested in purchasing


----------



## ladybeaumont

I'm bummed the wristlet is sold out at Saks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

noegirl said:


> Has anyone see either of these items?




Hi the gold metallic cosmetic case is still available online at Gucci. &#128512;


----------



## noegirl

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi the gold metallic cosmetic case is still available online at Gucci. &#128512;



Thanks so much ... I am guessing it keeps coming and going. I missed it yet again


----------



## tweetie1288

noegirl said:


> Has anyone see either of these items?



Just saw the metallic cosmetic bag on the Gucci site


----------



## noegirl

tweetie1288 said:


> Just saw the metallic cosmetic bag on the Gucci site



Thank you thank you thank you... I just ordered it!


----------



## tweetie1288

noegirl said:


> Thank you thank you thank you... I just ordered it!



Yay glad I could help.  I missed out on the card case do I know how that feels. Haha


----------



## ladybeaumont

OMG I'm so happy! I was too late in grabbing the wristlet at Saks and I've been stalking the site for it to come back and I just found it back on the Gucci site! Success! 

I just hope my order doesn't get cancelled or anything. My cards are also so slow with the Gucci (or any designer) transactions that by the time they approve the transaction or I confirm that it's not a fraud thing the item has been sold out.  That's why I prefer getting it from Saks or NM.


----------



## so_me

Keep checking ....Gucci must posting some returns ... There were pieces posted with only a qty of 1 in stock.

I had to think fast.... and was able to order a dark yellow Soho disco bag & a red Soho leather chain bag!

Hmmm... won't count on it, until they ship


----------



## rosewang924

NM Topanga


----------



## ladybeaumont

so_me said:


> Keep checking ....Gucci must posting some returns ... There were pieces posted with only a qty of 1 in stock.
> 
> I had to think fast.... and was able to order a dark yellow Soho disco bag & a red Soho leather chain bag!
> 
> *Hmmm... won't count on it, until they ship*



Me too. I'm mostly worried about the card transaction canceling my account since that happened with me before and by the time we've sorted things out, I had to re-order again and the item is gone. I'm looking through the site now and the item I ordered is sold out. I've called my card company to authorize the transaction but I don't trust them because they've blocked transactions before even if I notified them.


----------



## so_me

ladybeaumont said:


> Me too. I'm mostly worried about the card transaction canceling my account since that happened with me before and by the time we've sorted things out, I had to re-order again and the item is gone. I'm looking through the site now and the item I ordered is sold out. I've called my card company to authorize the transaction but I don't trust them because they've blocked transactions before even if I notified them.



That is what I am worried about too.  Since it is shipping to my house, I hope everything clears.  I 1st ordered the red sm soho chain bag.   Then decided to order the yellow disco bag separately, just in case one of the bags is not in stock. Both confirmations came immediately  after I ordered.

Good luck ladybeaumont... Hope you get your wristlet.:okay:    I feel like I am fishing with a little pole in a big pond.  lol


----------



## ladybeaumont

so_me said:


> That is what I am worried about too.  Since it is shipping to my house, I hope everything clears.  I 1st ordered the red sm soho chain bag.   Then decided to order the yellow disco bag separately, just in case one of the bags is not in stock. Both confirmations came immediately  after I ordered.
> 
> Good luck ladybeaumont... Hope you get your wristlet.:okay:    I feel like I am fishing with a little pole in a big pond.  lol



Thanks! You too! I got my confirmation but no shipping email yet. There is also a $1 pending transaction on my card but nothing's happened since then so I'm not feeling optimistic about it.  I tried calling the Gucci CS but I was on hold for about an hour so I gave up. We'll see what happens!


----------



## so_me

ladybeaumont said:


> Thanks! You too! I got my confirmation but no shipping email yet. There is also a $1 pending transaction on my card but nothing's happened since then so I'm not feeling optimistic about it.  I tried calling the Gucci CS but I was on hold for about an hour so I gave up. We'll see what happens!


ladybeaumont  ...I did get my  2 shipping notices approx 4 hours after the orders were placed.  I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## pecknnibble

so_me said:


> Keep checking ....Gucci must posting some returns ... There were pieces posted with only a qty of 1 in stock.
> 
> I had to think fast.... and was able to order a dark yellow Soho disco bag & a red Soho leather chain bag!
> 
> Hmmm... won't count on it, until they ship



I ordered the same two this morning! (except I got the black soho chain instead of red). Mine has shipped as well  I'm just hoping if they were returns that they're still in good condition!


----------



## so_me

pecknnibble said:


> I ordered the same two this morning! (except I got the black soho chain instead of red). Mine has shipped as well  I'm just hoping if they were returns that they're still in good condition!



pecknnibble ... We must have been ordering around the same time. I saw the black soho chain bag you ordered!  I received the black studded disco bag yesterday and it is perfect! Fingers crossed we both get perfect bags!!


----------



## ladybeaumont

so_me said:


> ladybeaumont  ...I did get my  2 shipping notices approx 4 hours after the orders were placed.  I hope you get yours soon.



No shipping email yet but I did see the transaction go through my credit card! Maybe they're still looking for the product lol!


----------



## Aliceowen

I got a delivery confirmation letter a week after receiving the package by the way. Lol


----------



## highrider9o9

Not the presale but the actual sale.... if that makes any sense lol


----------



## remy12

Aliceowen said:


> I got a delivery confirmation letter a week after receiving the package by the way. Lol



Me too. I got the confirmation today, even though the bag has been here since Monday. LOL!


----------



## Aliceowen

Presale is the actual sale....
The sale is going on right now. 
The sale link has moved to its official web site.  You can check gucci.com to shop sales item.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Just got the shipment email. Whew!


----------



## so_me

ladybeaumont said:


> Just got the shipment email. Whew!




Great news!


----------



## lulilu

The store on Madison in NY had a wall of sale items on Thursday, as well as some wallets and other SLGs.


----------



## remy12

I didn't receive the Bamboo daily leather in beige. I was suppose to get it, but Nordstrom sent the Miss Bamboo in a pinkish beige. When I told the SA about it, he said that Nordstrom never carried the daily. He's a longtime Gucci SA, so I can't understand why he order the wrong bag. It's disappointing and of course it's sold out. Boo!

And PS not even an apology.


----------



## theclosetpiece

remy12 said:


> I didn't receive the Bamboo daily leather in beige. I was suppose to get it, but Nordstrom sent the Miss Bamboo in a pinkish beige. When I told the SA about it, he said that Nordstrom never carried the daily. He's a longtime Gucci SA, so I can't understand why he order the wrong bag. It's disappointing and of course it's sold out. Boo!
> 
> And PS not even an apology.




Oh no!!!!! Very disappointing


----------



## remy12

OMG! I can't believe what happen to me today. I went to Nordstrom to return the Miss Bamboo handbag. I was telling the SA what happened; I was suppose to receive the Daily Flap, the SA waited 10 days to send it and when I told him it was the wrong bag he said they never carried the flap.
The SA Daniel they were out the of color I wanted, but did I want him to ask the manager to sell me the red one for the sale price. I said SURE. The manager, Leslie was so nice. She read my texts, said I didn't get what I wanted, to make the customer satisfied and told Daniel to sell me the red at the sale price. 
Woo Hoo! Nordstrom is AWESOME. Shout out to Daniel if you&#8217;re reading this.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## enza991

The collections by alessandro michele will be on sale in january?


----------



## tweetie1288

Neiman has an extra 20% off sale stuff with triple points. The Gucci sale prices are now more in line with those at Saks and Gucci.


----------



## flyygal

I just saw the medium black studded soho shoulder added to the sale items on Gucci website so if anyone is interested


----------



## smalls

Dsw online and select dsw stores have gucci shoes for $149 and boots for $249.  Unfortunately if you wear a size 35 like me you are out of luck since the shoes start at a size 36.  Caution - They are final sale / no returns.


----------



## ang3lina33

For DSW use code GreenMonday for $25 off a purchase of 149 or $40 off for purchase off $199 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## tweetie1288

ang3lina33 said:


> For DSW use code GreenMonday for $25 off a purchase of 149 or $40 off for purchase off $199 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Wow wish I knew what size I fit. I'm usually in between 5.5 and 6


----------



## ang3lina33

tweetie1288 said:


> Wow wish I knew what size I fit. I'm usually in between 5.5 and 6




Get a 6. Run Slightly small.


----------



## meowmix318

ang3lina33 said:


> For DSW use code GreenMonday for $25 off a purchase of 149 or $40 off for purchase off $199 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Thanks for the info but I had already bought a pair of Gucci heels on Friday night  I did at least has a $10 coupon credit


----------



## meowmix318

tweetie1288 said:


> Wow wish I knew what size I fit. I'm usually in between 5.5 and 6



I usually get a half size bigger


----------



## louvigilante

meowmix318 said:


> Thanks for the info but I had already bought a pair of Gucci heels on Friday night  I did at least has a $10 coupon credit




Call, they will credit you! I did


----------



## meowmix318

louvigilante said:


> Call, they will credit you! I did



Thank you for the suggestion I didn't even think about that. Will call them later today


----------



## meowmix318

louvigilante said:


> Call, they will credit you! I did



I got the credit  thank you again for the suggestion


----------



## louvigilante

meowmix318 said:


> I got the credit  thank you again for the suggestion




Yay! So happy you did! Glad to help out another tpfer!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

What do you guys think about this? After the discount, it comes up to about $204+ tax. I usually am a size 7 for their flats, but not sure if I should size 7 for the boots as well. It is final sale, so i need to make sure they fit and look nice. 

Unfortunately, the DSW in Las Vegas do not carry any Gucci shoes.


----------



## meowmix318

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3214503
> 
> What do you guys think about this? After the discount, it comes up to about $204+ tax. I usually am a size 7 for their flats, but not sure if I should size 7 for the boots as well. It is final sale, so i need to make sure they fit and look nice.
> 
> Unfortunately, the DSW in Las Vegas do not carry any Gucci shoes.



I tried them on Sunday in store (Costa Mesa) and thought they run a bit narrow. So didn't end up getting them. But thought they were cute but seem a little on the thin side and a bit cheap quality than what I was expecting


----------



## andreas230_1

Is it true that the shoes are only 204 $ and they are original? in europe its the double price for sure.


----------



## andreas230_1

Please where is a good store (outlet) for gucci items? I need to check if the article is no fake what i bought last week


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

andreas230_1 said:


> Is it true that the shoes are only 204 $ and they are original? in europe its the double price for sure.




Yes $204 +tax. Dsw is having a promotion where they are taking $40 off from any purchase of $249 and above. From what I have read, I think they are legit. They are just really cheap because those shoes are from maybe 2 collections ago.


----------



## tweetie1288

meowmix318 said:


> I usually get a half size bigger



Thanks. Decided to pass since I like to see it in person first


----------



## VuittonPrince

Dsw in Chicago and online is having 199 sale on gucci shoes.  I scored my first pair of gucci shoes


----------



## hellokimmiee

So I went to the Gucci outlet sale today and I was talking to my SA about the limited bag selection they had on sale and how many were repeats from sales before. She told me that the outlets will be going in a "new direction" and having less bags on sale. Anyone else heard the same?


----------



## papertiger

European private sale now on

http://private.gucci.com/uk/home


----------



## Diamondbirdie

papertiger said:


> European private sale now on
> 
> http://private.gucci.com/uk/home


Thanks for the link! Would love a black soho disco but they probably don't discount the "classic" colours, ever???


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I received my flats today from DSW. Unfortunately, it is a little too small for me. I usually wear a size 7 and with this pair, i have to go at least half size bigger. 

For the price of $134, I think they are ok. But if they were full price, no way I would have pay for it.


----------



## FatzGucci

Hi everyone. I got the dark blue interlocking gg chain bag from the canada sale. This is what i found on the back. Should i return it or just keep it? And if i want to return it do i just email them and send it back or do i need to wait for a reply?


----------



## bagnshoe

meowmix318 said:


> I got the credit  thank you again for the suggestion




Wow didn't know you could get price adjusted . I bought mine before the $25 off promotion for $149 spent . Read that you couldn't apply the $25 off promotion on past orders so I didn't try to call in.Did you call the 1800 number from DSW? I called multiple times to track my order with that number but never seemed to get a live representative to talk to which was so frustrated.


----------



## bagnshoe

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 3220011
> 
> I received my flats today from DSW. Unfortunately, it is a little too small for me. I usually wear a size 7 and with this pair, i have to go at least half size bigger.
> 
> For the price of $134, I think they are ok. But if they were full price, no way I would have pay for it.




Are they comfortable? The strap looks so thin that it may cause discomfort.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

bagnshoe said:


> Are they comfortable? The strap looks so thin that it may cause discomfort.




For me, the straps were too tight causing it to kinda dig into my skin. But I think it should be ok If I were to get my correct size.

I am still debating if I should get another pair of my size.


----------



## bagnshoe

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> For me, the straps were too tight causing it to kinda dig into my skin. But I think it should be ok If I were to get my correct size.
> 
> I am still debating if I should get another pair of my size.




Did you get them when it had $25 off promotion ? I bought the tan flats so waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## meowmix318

bagnshoe said:


> Wow didn't know you could get price adjusted . I bought mine before the $25 off promotion for $149 spent . Read that you couldn't apply the $25 off promotion on past orders so I didn't try to call in.Did you call the 1800 number from DSW? I called multiple times to track my order with that number but never seemed to get a live representative to talk to which was so frustrated.



I did speak to someone when I called the 1800# that is listed on their website. But I called the day of their discount and ordered less than 24 hours before.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

bagnshoe said:


> Did you get them when it had $25 off promotion ? I bought the tan flats so waiting for them to arrive.




Yes, I bought it during the $25 promotion. Let me know what you think after yours arrived.


----------



## bagnshoe

meowmix318 said:


> I did speak to someone when I called the 1800# that is listed on their website. But I called the day of their discount and ordered less than 24 hours before.




Oh that's good you you were to speak to someone. I was putting on hold for an hour or so without any live person to talk. I bought mine like two days before the promotion so probably they wouldn't price adjust


----------



## bagnshoe

meowmix318 said:


> I did speak to someone when I called the 1800# that is listed on their website. But I called the day of their discount and ordered less than 24 hours before.




Will do. Are you planning to get the flats?


----------



## meowmix318

bagnshoe said:


> Will do. Are you planning to get the flats?



I got the peep toe sandal and it had already arrived. I was lucky to find a DSW that carried it and was happy to find that my size fit perfectly after I had already ordered it on line.


----------



## bagnshoe

meowmix318 said:


> I got the peep toe sandal and it had already arrived. I was lucky to find a DSW that carried it and was happy to find that my size fit perfectly after I had already ordered it on line.




Did you like it? Was it comfy? Mine hasn't arrived yet. Anxiously waiting for the arrival.


----------



## meowmix318

bagnshoe said:


> Did you like it? Was it comfy? Mine hasn't arrived yet. Anxiously waiting for the arrival.



I thought it was comfortable in store and really liked the color. I got pink. But I'm actually on vacation and will not be back until the Sunday after Xmas. But my mom told me I received a package from DSW the other day. 

I ordered a half size up just because that's what I normally wear for European shoe sizes (well the the only shoes I have is Valentino and do this)

Did you get the peep toe as well?


----------



## bagnshoe

meowmix318 said:


> I thought it was comfortable in store and really liked the color. I got pink. But I'm actually on vacation and will not be back until the Sunday after Xmas. But my mom told me I received a package from DSW the other day.
> 
> I ordered a half size up just because that's what I normally wear for European shoe sizes (well the the only shoes I have is Valentino and do this)
> 
> Did you get the peep toe as well?




Yea I got the peep toe flat in tan for my normal size 37. Hopefully it will be good. I will post pics when the shoes arrive


----------



## meowmix318

bagnshoe said:


> Yea I got the peep toe flat in tan for my normal size 37. Hopefully it will be good. I will post pics when the shoes arrive



I hope it fits


----------



## cafe1414

A little something I picked up at saks, on sale....


----------



## bagnshoe

meowmix318 said:


> I hope it fits




Hi
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 just received in the mail today. Love the soft leather but it's bit loose and sad that it came without a dustbag


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

bagnshoe said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received in the mail today. Love the soft leather but it's bit loose and sad that it came without a dustbag




Beautiful. Mine didn't come with a dustbag either.


----------



## meowmix318

bagnshoe said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received in the mail today. Love the soft leather but it's bit loose and sad that it came without a dustbag



I figured they would not come with a dust bag. Perhaps try to add one of those shoe pads to make it for better.


----------



## bagnshoe

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Beautiful. Mine didn't come with a dustbag either.




Thanks )


----------



## bagnshoe

meowmix318 said:


> I figured they would not come with a dust bag. Perhaps try to add one of those shoe pads to make it for better.




Was this the same style you bought ?


----------



## meowmix318

bagnshoe said:


> Was this the same style you bought ?



I actually bought the kitten heel peep toe (http://www.dsw.com/shoe/final+sale+-+gucci+guccissima+leather+peep+toe+sandal?prodId=332737) in pink.


----------



## TChip5

Return.


----------



## Nene20122012

meowmix318 said:


> I actually bought the kitten heel peep toe (http://www.dsw.com/shoe/final+sale+-+gucci+guccissima+leather+peep+toe+sandal?prodId=332737) in pink.




I bought these too in burnt orange and they are very comfy and classic. Now I want the pink but not available in my 38.5 size anymore [emoji19]


----------



## meowmix318

Nene20122012 said:


> I bought these too in burnt orange and they are very comfy and classic. Now I want the pink but not available in my 38.5 size anymore [emoji19]



I find kitten heels to usually be quite comfortable. I was considering getting them in another color but I spent too much this season.


----------



## louvigilante

meowmix318 said:


> I find kitten heels to usually be quite comfortable. I was considering getting them in another color but I spent too much this season.




How do they run size wise? I have my rewards to spend and its either the heels in dusty rose or another pair of loafers. I bought too many shoes this sale and now have the rewards from that to still spend.


----------



## meowmix318

louvigilante said:


> How do they run size wise? I have my rewards to spend and its either the heels in dusty rose or another pair of loafers. I bought too many shoes this sale and now have the rewards from that to still spend.



European sizes tend to run a little smaller. So I usually go half a size up. I thought my size half size up were comfortable


----------



## Lzamare

bagnshoe said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just received in the mail today. Love the soft leather but it's bit loose and sad that it came without a dustbag



Very Pretty!!


----------



## bagnshoe

Lzamare said:


> Very Pretty!!




Thanks!


----------



## tayyaba522

bagnshoe said:


> Will do. Are you planning to get the flats?


what do the flats look like


----------



## aquamariny

Got these at the DSW sale, my first Gucci shoes, so excited.
Got 9EU for my 8.5 regular and they fit just great.


----------



## so_me

Darn! I noticed the prices increased today on the Gucci shoes at DSW most were $149 and now are $199. discount promo ended yesterday too.

I ordered a pair of black Guccissima Fabric toe cap flats before the increase. I was going to order another pair of shoes, but wanted to see how these fit first.  My order just shipped... guess I will hold off ordering anymore unless they have a good discount promo.


----------



## so_me

aquamariny said:


> Got these at the DSW sale, my first Gucci shoes, so excited.
> Got 9EU for my 8.5 regular and they fit just great.



Cute shoes... I am glad they fit too.  I almost ordered the same but in pebbled leather mid heel style.


----------



## louvigilante

so_me said:


> Darn! I noticed the prices increased today on the Gucci shoes at DSW most were $149 and now are $199. discount promo ended yesterday too.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a pair of black Guccissima Fabric toe cap flats before the increase. I was going to order another pair of shoes, but wanted to see how these fit first.  My order just shipped... guess I will hold off ordering anymore unless they have a good discount promo.




Oh boo! 



aquamariny said:


> Got these at the DSW sale, my first Gucci shoes, so excited.
> 
> Got 9EU for my 8.5 regular and they fit just great.




Yay! Shoe twins!!! 

I bought way too many shoes from this sale. But I know they will last a very longer and that's my rationalization. [emoji6]


----------



## bagnshoe

tayyaba522 said:


> what do the flats look like




Haven't worn them out yet but when I tried them on the back seems loose and there is a little gap behind the back as well. I think I should have ordered a size smaller .


----------



## bagnshoe

so_me said:


> Darn! I noticed the prices increased today on the Gucci shoes at DSW most were $149 and now are $199. discount promo ended yesterday too.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a pair of black Guccissima Fabric toe cap flats before the increase. I was going to order another pair of shoes, but wanted to see how these fit first.  My order just shipped... guess I will hold off ordering anymore unless they have a good discount promo.




Wow didn't know that they got increased . I was gonna ordered another in toe cap flats but hold off since i didn't know how they were going fit and it was final sale so didn't want to risk of ordering too much and they didn't fit . I got mine in the tan peep toe flat but it was bit loose .


----------



## so_me

bagnshoe said:


> Wow didn't know that they got increased . I was gonna ordered another in toe cap flats but hold off since i didn't know how they were going fit and it was final sale so didn't want to risk of ordering too much and they didn't fit . I got mine in the tan peep toe flat but it was bit loose .



I know.... bummer on the price increase. I will let you know how my toe cap flats fit upon arrival. I ordered my reg size and did not size up.

I was going to order the tan toe peep flats you have, but the last pair in my reg size sold out the night I placed my order. I didn't want to risk ordering to many shoes that do not fit.  My feet are on the narrow side and was wondering if they would slip off my feet.  Did you order your reg USA size or size up because of European sizing?  Do you think ordering 1/2  size down from your normal USA size would have been better?


----------



## aquamariny

so_me said:


> Cute shoes... I am glad they fit too.  I almost ordered the same but in pebbled leather mid heel style.



Thanks 



louvigilante said:


> Yay! Shoe twins!!!



Yay! I feel like I need same design flats too now.


----------



## cerezah

Does anybody know if they ever have Disco Soho bags in London Bicester Village? I'll be going there in February and would love a red one!


----------



## Julesi

You guys are so lucky.  We have no outlets here in Australia and have to purchase everything at full price.  SAKS will not deliver Gucci to Aus ( I order other stuff online through SAKS).  The only other option we have is to buy from a consignment store in USA and pay over $50 postage to Aus.  Just not fair!


----------



## vintagebags4me

http://www.dsw.com/browse?Dy=1&Nty=1&Ntt=gucci

Looks like some are back down to $149 - curious about buying from the gucci outlet  - does anyone feel that it's not like buying retail at a gucci store - like you are getting an inferior bag?  Thanks - I have yet to visit our Gucci outlet in Orlando (if it still exists)


----------



## bernz84

Has anyone seen any Gucci Soho Chain totes at any of their local outlets? I've seen them posted on the deals thread but they were back from early February...


----------



## remy12

Hello and Good afternoon!



&#8203;Hope all is well with everyone.  &#8203;We welcome you to shop our new arrivals!  We received some exquisite pieces this past week and we want to share them with you!  


Quantities are limited in these styles so make sure to give me a call back as soon as you can.  All sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  It is $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  We are not able to ship to a P.O. Box.  Upgraded shipping options are available if needed.  If you have any questions please feel free to text my work cell (512) 2&#8203;93.1115&#8203; or give me a call back at the store (512) 392-9130.&#8203; You can also email me your request as well.&#8203;



I will be here today until 6:30 p.m. and tomorrow from 1

&#8203;2&#8203;-&#8203;8:30&#8203; so I hope to hear from you soon!  Thank you!









&#8203;Jeremiah Martinez
Selling Supervisor



G U C C I

Premium Outlets

3939 IH 35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

(Store) 512.392.9130

(Cell) 512.293.1115

jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com

&#8203;






1.  $399 Final Sale Price, Medium Black GG Jacquard Messenger Bag,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12W x 10.75H x 1D QTY 5


2.  $469 Final Sale Price, Icon Black Leather Wallet With Strap,

&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 7.4W x 3.9H x 1.3D QTY 10



&#8203;3&#8203;.  $469 Final Sale Price, Icon Rose Beige Leather Wallet With Strap, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 7.4W x 3.9H x 1.3D QTY 2



&#8203;4&#8203;.  $539 Final Sale Price, GG Supreme Tote With Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 15H x 5.1D QTY 3



&#8203;5&#8203;.  $579 Final Sale Price, Medium Britt Zip Dome With Detachable Strap in Black GG Jacquard, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 11H x 4.5D QTY 3





&#8203;6&#8203;.  $599 Final Sale Price, GG Canvas Sukey Hobo With Navy Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 11H x 4D QTY 3



&#8203;7&#8203;.  $629 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Boston Bag With Maple Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.6W x 8.6H x 7D QTY 2



&#8203;8&#8203;.  $739 Final Sale Price, Bree Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 14W x 11.5H x 5D QTY 5



&#8203;9&#8203;.  $889 Final Sale Price, Soho Small Light Pink Leather Shoulder Bag, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 10.2W x 9.5H x 5.5D QTY 2


1&#8203;0&#8203;.  $919 Final Sale Price, Ladies Web Hobo in Original GG Canvas,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 16W x 12H x 6D QTY 4



1&#8203;1&#8203;.  $919 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Top Handle Tote,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 15W x 10.2H x 6.7D QTY 4



1&#8203;2&#8203;.  $949 Final Sale Price, Emily Maple Brown Shiny Guccissima Leather Chain Shoulder Bag ,&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 11.8W x 7.1H x 3.3D QTY 5



1&#8203;3&#8203;.  $949 Final Sale Price, Nice Microguccissima Leather Boston in Ivory,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 12.6W x 8.6H x 7D QTY 2



1&#8203;4&#8203;.  $989 Final Sale Price, Chain Soho Shoulder Bag in Black Leather,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 15W x 10H x 5D QTY 4



1&#8203;5&#8203;.  $989 Final Sale Price, Chain Soho Shoulder Bag in Red Leather,&#8203;&#8203;

Dimensions 15W x 10H x 5D QTY 10



&#8203;16. $799 Final Sale Price, Microguccissima Glossy Patent Leather Tote 309613, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  14W x 11H x 5.9D

17. &#8203;$1,109 Final Sale Price, Medium Microguccissima Patent Leather Dome 309614, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  15W x 10.2H x 6.7D

18. $1,009 Final Sale Price, Small Microguccissima Patent Leather Dome 309617, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  12.6W x 9H x 5D


----------



## antarctica

remy12 said:


> Hello and Good afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;Hope all is well with everyone.  &#8203;We welcome you to shop our new arrivals!  We received some exquisite pieces this past week and we want to share them with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantities are limited in these styles so make sure to give me a call back as soon as you can.  All sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.  It is $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  We are not able to ship to a P.O. Box.  Upgraded shipping options are available if needed.  If you have any questions please feel free to text my work cell (512) 2&#8203;93.1115&#8203; or give me a call back at the store (512) 392-9130.&#8203; You can also email me your request as well.&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be here today until 6:30 p.m. and tomorrow from 1
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;2&#8203;-&#8203;8:30&#8203; so I hope to hear from you soon!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;Jeremiah Martinez
> 
> Selling Supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G U C C I
> 
> 
> 
> Premium Outlets
> 
> 
> 
> 3939 IH 35 South, Ste. 1050
> 
> 
> 
> San Marcos, TX  78666
> 
> 
> 
> (Store) 512.392.9130
> 
> 
> 
> (Cell) 512.293.1115
> 
> 
> 
> jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  $399 Final Sale Price, Medium Black GG Jacquard Messenger Bag,
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12W x 10.75H x 1D QTY 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  $469 Final Sale Price, Icon Black Leather Wallet With Strap,
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 7.4W x 3.9H x 1.3D QTY 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;3&#8203;.  $469 Final Sale Price, Icon Rose Beige Leather Wallet With Strap, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 7.4W x 3.9H x 1.3D QTY 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;4&#8203;.  $539 Final Sale Price, GG Supreme Tote With Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 15H x 5.1D QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;5&#8203;.  $579 Final Sale Price, Medium Britt Zip Dome With Detachable Strap in Black GG Jacquard, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 13W x 11H x 4.5D QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;6&#8203;.  $599 Final Sale Price, GG Canvas Sukey Hobo With Navy Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 11H x 4D QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;7&#8203;.  $629 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Boston Bag With Maple Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.6W x 8.6H x 7D QTY 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;8&#8203;.  $739 Final Sale Price, Bree Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 14W x 11.5H x 5D QTY 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;9&#8203;.  $889 Final Sale Price, Soho Small Light Pink Leather Shoulder Bag, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 10.2W x 9.5H x 5.5D QTY 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1&#8203;0&#8203;.  $919 Final Sale Price, Ladies Web Hobo in Original GG Canvas,&#8203;&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions 16W x 12H x 6D QTY 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1&#8203;1&#8203;.  $919 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Top Handle Tote,&#8203;&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions 15W x 10.2H x 6.7D QTY 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1&#8203;2&#8203;.  $949 Final Sale Price, Emily Maple Brown Shiny Guccissima Leather Chain Shoulder Bag ,&#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 11.8W x 7.1H x 3.3D QTY 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1&#8203;3&#8203;.  $949 Final Sale Price, Nice Microguccissima Leather Boston in Ivory,&#8203;&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions 12.6W x 8.6H x 7D QTY 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1&#8203;4&#8203;.  $989 Final Sale Price, Chain Soho Shoulder Bag in Black Leather,&#8203;&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions 15W x 10H x 5D QTY 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1&#8203;5&#8203;.  $989 Final Sale Price, Chain Soho Shoulder Bag in Red Leather,&#8203;&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> Dimensions 15W x 10H x 5D QTY 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;16. $799 Final Sale Price, Microguccissima Glossy Patent Leather Tote 309613, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  14W x 11H x 5.9D
> 
> 
> 
> 17. &#8203;$1,109 Final Sale Price, Medium Microguccissima Patent Leather Dome 309614, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  15W x 10.2H x 6.7D
> 
> 
> 
> 18. $1,009 Final Sale Price, Small Microguccissima Patent Leather Dome 309617, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions:  12.6W x 9H x 5D




Anything for men?


----------



## remy12

antarctica said:


> Anything for men?



Sorry, this was all he sent me.


----------



## elmel

Has anyone ever seen the bamboo daily large on sale or in an outlet? How do you guys get emails from outlet SA's?


----------



## spartanwoman

Did the Gucci Outlet in Queenstown, MD close? Was going to go in a couple weeks but it's not listed any more on the outlet website?


----------



## tw3nty2

spartanwoman said:


> Did the Gucci Outlet in Queenstown, MD close? Was going to go in a couple weeks but it's not listed any more on the outlet website?




Yes it is closed!


----------



## patches11

Hi, does anyone know when the next Gucci sale will be? I am looking forward to purchasing a disco bag or a swing mini.


----------



## tweetie1288

patches11 said:


> Hi, does anyone know when the next Gucci sale will be? I am looking forward to purchasing a disco bag or a swing mini.


Around end of May like Memorial Day in the US.


----------



## noegirl

patches11 said:


> Hi, does anyone know when the next Gucci sale will be? I am looking forward to purchasing a disco bag or a swing mini.



May/June. Seasonal colors only


----------



## patches11

Thanks!


----------



## patches11

tweetie1288 said:


> Around end of May like Memorial Day in the US.





noegirl said:


> May/June. Seasonal colors only



Thanks!


----------



## chocofrapp

What's the seasonal color this time? I know last time it was the dusty rose and the other one that looks like yellow. I'm gonna buy this time now i've saved up from my refund.


----------



## AtlDesigner

chocofrapp said:


> What's the seasonal color this time? I know last time it was the dusty rose and the other one that looks like yellow. I'm gonna buy this time now i've saved up from my refund.




Great question, as I would like to know as well!  Anyone?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Bluefly.com has quite a few Gucci on sale plus an additional 10% off.  Including some bloom and Tian collection


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My favorite SA kim at the outlet shoppes of bluegrass simpsonville shot me a text at 6am that the Easter sale is March 24 through March 29. No pics but they are pulling items now. Bags 30 %, belts 50% and shoes 50%. I just purchased a bag on the 3rd ugh. Kim wasn't there that morning. Double ugh.


----------



## huong03

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My favorite SA kim at the outlet shoppes of bluegrass simpsonville shot me a text at 6am that the Easter sale is March 24 through March 29. No pics but they are pulling items now. Bags 30 %, belts 50% and shoes 50%. I just purchased a bag on the 3rd ugh. Kim wasn't there that morning. Double ugh.


Do you know if the Soho Disco included in the Easter sale?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

huong03 said:


> Do you know if the Soho Disco included in the Easter sale?



Im not sure about the discos bags. I wish I could be of more help. Im thinking about checking out the shoes since they will be 50% off.


----------



## KOS

At the outlets or actual store?  I really want to add another Disco. It would be rude to not get one if they're on sale right?[emoji57]


----------



## remy12

KOS said:


> At the outlets or actual store?  I really want to add another Disco. It would be rude to not get one if they're on sale right?[emoji57]



This is an outlet.


----------



## Qteepiec

Do you think Tian will go on sale in May at retail? Anyone by a disco or soho chain last sale? I was tempted after Christmas but the holidays were hectic and I was too late to grab any sale items.


----------



## Qteepiec

remy12 said:


> Select Rtw: 50%
> Select Wallets and small accessories: 30%
> Select m and w shoes: 50%
> Select scarves: 50%
> Select handbags: 30% and 50%
> 
> 
> Steven j Alvarez
> Sales Supervisor
> 28650 Seminole drive suite #1144
> Cabazon, Ca 92230
> WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682
> Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
> steveagucci@gmail.com
> We chat id: boleeeve



What kind of bags?


----------



## remy12

Qteepiec said:


> What kind of bags?



I don't know. I didn't see them in person.


----------



## louvigilante

Qteepiec said:


> Do you think Tian will go on sale in May at retail? Anyone by a disco or soho chain last sale? I was tempted after Christmas but the holidays were hectic and I was too late to grab any sale items.




I bought the flap soho (the small one and the longer one). They are my favorite going out bags. I hope the rose beige goes on sale. Fingers crossed.


----------



## redgreenblue

I know this sounds quite weird: Do you think the sale is the last opportunity to get the old dustbags?


----------



## pandorabox

remy12 said:


> Jeremiah Martinez
> 
> Selling Supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> G U C C I
> 
> San Marcos Premium Outlets
> 
> 3939 IH-35 South, Ste. 1050
> 
> San Marcos, TX  78666
> 
> S (512) 392-9130
> 
> C (&#8203;361)362-8076&#8203;
> 
> jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  $309 Final Sale Price, Heart Shaped Interlocking G Continental Wallet: QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  $309 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Zip Around Wallet: QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;3&#8203;.  $309 Final Sale Price, Sukey Original GG Canvas Continental Wallet With Ivory Leather Trim: QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;4&#8203;.  $319 Final Sale Price, Sukey Original GG Canvas Zip Around Wallet With Brown Leather Trim: QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;5&#8203;.  $359 Final Sale Price, Sukey Brown Guccissima Leather Continental Wallet: QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;6&#8203;.  $409 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Wallet With Strap: QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;7&#8203;.  $739 Final Sale Price, Bree Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag With Maple Brown Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions&#8203; &#8203;14W x 11.5H x 5D: QTY 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;8  $739 Final Sale Price, Bree Original GG Canvas Shoulder Bag With Pink Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions&#8203; &#8203;14W x 11.5H x 5D: QTY 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;9&#8203;.  $779 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Top Handle Bag With Maple Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 12.6"W x 9"H x 5"D: QTY &#8203;2
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;10&#8203;.  $839 Final Sale Price, Medium Sukey Top Handle Tote in GG Canvas With Brown Leather Trim, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 14.6"W x 10.6"H x 4.7"D : QTY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;11. &#8203;$919 Final Sale Price, Nice GG Supreme Canvas Top Handle Tote, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 15W x 10.2H x 6.7D: QTY 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;12.&#8203;  $919 Final Sale Price, Ladies Web Hobo in Original GG Canvas, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions 16W x 12H x 6D: QTY 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;&#8203;13.  $999 Final Sale Price, Web Medium Tote in Original GG Canvas, &#8203;&#8203;Dimensions  13W x 11H x 6D: QTY 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8203;14. &#8203;$289 Final Sale Price, Heart-Shaped Interlocking G French Wallet in GG Canvas 245727
> 
> 
> 
> 15. $289 Final Sale Price, Sukey French Wallet in GG Canvas 334457
> 
> 
> 
> 16. $309 Final Sale Price, Sukey French Wallet in Black Guccissima 334457
> 
> 
> 
> 17. $309 Final Sale Price, Sukey French Wallet in Brown Guccissima 334457
> 
> 
> 
> 18. $879 Final Sale Price, Large Carry-on Duffle in Red Guccissima 216484, Dimensions: 17" x 13" x 9"
> 
> 
> 
> 19. $1259 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G Shoulder Bag 387604, Dimensions: 11.8" x 7.5" x 4"
> 
> 
> 
> 20. $1349 Final Sale Price, Joy Duffle On Wheels in Navy GG Supreme Canvas 211119, Dimensions: 22" x 13" x 11"
> 
> 
> 
> 21. $1439 Final Sale Price, Small New Bamboo Top Handle with Detachable Strap in Black Leather 256805, Dimensions: 8.5" x 6" x 3"
> 
> 
> 
> 22. $1679 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G Carry-On Suitcase in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 189754, Dimensions: 14.6" x 22" x 8.7"
> 
> 
> 
> 23. $2009 Final Sale Price, Pilot Case in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 246459, Dimensions: 17.5" x 13.5" x 7"
> 
> 
> 
> 24. $2009 Final Sale Price, Pilot Case in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 246459, Dimensions: 17.5" x 13.5" x 7"&#8203;
> 
> 
> 
> 25. $889&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;&#8203; Soho Small Light Pink Leather Shoulder Bag  336751&#8203;, Dimensions: &#8203;&#8203;&#8203;10.2W x 9.5H x 5.5D&#8203;




Wow. Thanks!!!  Is the sale in the US going on already?


----------



## remy12

pandorabox said:


> Wow. Thanks!!!  Is the sale in the US going on already?



Yes, I believe it is for the outlets.


----------



## Freudian1

Great info! Thx everyone!!


----------



## breathe.love

Any Gucci fans in Singapore know if the boutiques have sale?


----------



## Qteepiec

Just bought a patent pink soho leather shoulder bag from Xavier in Vacaville Gucci Outlet. $889!!! What a deal!!


----------



## barbee

Question:  Bluefly has some Tian bags about 15% discount, final sale.  This surprises me.  Would I assume they are legit? I am leery(?)  Non returnable items scare me. I bought a contemporary tote from them, my only experience, and I was able to return it.


----------



## Qteepiec

Where can I see pictures?


----------



## rosewang924

rosewang924 said:


> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]We welcome you to shop our new arrivals!  We recently received some new items that I'm sure you  will love. Quantities are limited in these styles so make sure to give me a call back as soon as you can. *All  sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We do have to ship  to the billing address on the credit card that is used.*   It is $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  We are not  able to ship to a P.O. Box.  Upgraded shipping options are available if  needed. [/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] If you have any questions please feel free to &#8203;text me at 512.299.1200 or you can call me at work 512.392.9130[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I will be in today until 8p.m. and tomorrow from &#8203; 1-8&#8203; p.m. so I hope to hear from you soon!  Thank you![/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> ANH AU
> Sales Associate
> 
> GUCCI
> 3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050
> San Marcos, TX 78666
> Phone  512.392.9130
> Mobile  512.299.1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=georgia, serif]1. $879 Final Sale Price, Large Carry-on Duffle in Red Guccissima 216484, *Dimensions: 17" x 13" x 9" QTY 1*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. $1349 Final Sale Price, Joy Duffle On Wheels in Navy GG Supreme Canvas 211119, *Dimensions: 22" x 13" x 11"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. $1679 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G Carry-On Suitcase in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 189754, *Dimensions: 14.6" x 22" x 8.7"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=georgia, serif]4. $2009 Final Sale Price, Pilot Case in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 246459, *Dimensions: 17.5" x 13.5" x 7"*[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=georgia, serif]5. $2009 Final Sale Price, Pilot Case in Brown GG Supreme Canvas 246459, *Dimensions: *
> *17.5" x 13.5" x 7"&#8203;
> *[/FONT]
> [FONT=georgia, serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=georgia, serif]6.
> $889&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Soho Small Light Pink Leather Shoulder Bag  336751&#8203;, *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 10.2W x 9.5H x 5.5D*&#8203;[/FONT]
> [FONT=georgia, serif]
> [/FONT]
> 7.
> $949&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Soho Small Top Handle Bag in Sunflower 369176 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 10.2W x 9H x 5.3D*
> [FONT=georgia, serif]
> [/FONT]
> 8.
> $349&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Soho Zip wallet in Sunflower 308004
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> $949&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Soho Small Top Handle Bag in Peonia Flower 369176 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 10.2W x 9H x 5.3D*
> 
> 
> 10.
> $289&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Soho Black Patent Zip around Wallet 308004
> 
> 
> 11.
> $989&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Soho Chain Soho Tote in Red Leather 353126 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 15W x 10H x 5D*
> 
> 12.
> $1049&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Soho Chain Soho Tote in Light Blue Nubuck Leather 353126 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 15W x 10H x 5D*
> 
> 13.
> $769&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Medium Swing Tote in Dark Orange 354408 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 10.6W x 9.5H x 6.3D*
> 
> 
> 14.
> $1469&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Large Bamboo Daily Top Handle 370830 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 16.3W x 11H x 6.6D*
> 
> 
> 15.
> $1949&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Large New Bamboo Top Handle 254883 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 13.5W x 8H x 5D*
> 
> 
> 16.
> $589&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Supreme Canvas Interlocking G Backpack 223705 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;
> 13.4W x 19.3H x 5.9D*
> 
> 
> 
> 17.
> $189&#8203; Final Sale Price,&#8203;
> &#8203;
> Sand Canvas GG Wristlet Zip Pouch 379016 *Dimensions: &#8203;*
> *&#8203;&#8203;9.8
> W x 5.3H*
> 
> 
> 
> 18. $1259 Final Sale Price, Interlocking G Shoulder Bag 387604, *Dimensions: 11.8" x 7.5" x 4"*
> 
> 
> 19. $1189 Final Sale Price, Large Emily Double chain Tote in Marigold Guccissima 295403 *Dimensions: 13.5" x 9" x 3.5"*


I was able to get this, I missed it during the winter sale.

"Soho Small Top Handle Bag in Peonia Flower,"  the color is really dusty rose according to SA.


----------



## nicole192

I'm looking forward to the May sale


----------



## Qteepiec

Any SA recommendations in California to call me when the sale occurs?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

I am new to Gucci and am in love with the blooms tote ~ will this be something I should buy now, or will it be a bag that might be on sale next month.  TIA ~


----------



## asstyledbychris

Hi all!! When is the next Gucci Outlet sell?? Will it be before Mother's Day?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

rosewang924 said:


> I was able to get this, I missed it during the winter sale.
> 
> "Soho Small Top Handle Bag in Peonia Flower,"  the color is really dusty rose according to SA.





I have the Bree is peonia.   Beautiful color.  

I'm so looking forward to the sale next month.    I want a red bag.  Not sure of the style yet


----------



## SugahSweetTee

It's usually the week after and til around Memorial Day


----------



## enza991

Hi,someone knows if any belt designed by alessandro michele will be on sale?


----------



## asstyledbychris

Thank you!


----------



## asstyledbychris

SugahSweetTee said:


> It's usually the week after and til around Memorial Day



Thank you!!!


----------



## antarctica

The sale started yesterday at the outlets


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SugahSweetTee said:


> I have the Bree is peonia.   Beautiful color.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to the sale next month.    I want a red bag.  Not sure of the style yet



I just picked this up from the outlet. 718.00 plus tax. It's called sport red I think. It's a tomato red and really bright.


----------



## bagnshoe

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just picked this up from the outlet. 718.00 plus tax. It's called sport red I think. It's a tomato red and really bright.



What outlet is this? I'm looking to get this style too. Do they have any other colors?


----------



## katran26

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, but I was wondering if anyone knows when the Private gucci sale starts? 

I know the usual Spring sale is around Memorial Day, but this is usually a couple weeks earlier if I'm correct.

TIA!


----------



## CU418

I think it starts around the second or third week of May. I remember getting my disco around that time!


----------



## asstyledbychris

Can someone post pics or a list about the sale items?? I'll be making a trip this weekend


----------



## asstyledbychris

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just picked this up from the outlet. 718.00 plus tax. It's called sport red I think. It's a tomato red and really bright.



NICE!!!! What other colors did this come in??


----------



## louvigilante

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just picked this up from the outlet. 718.00 plus tax. It's called sport red I think. It's a tomato red and really bright.




Gucci really knocks it out of the ballpark when it comes to their reds! Congrats.


----------



## Scully Piper

louvigilante said:


> Gucci really knocks it out of the ballpark when it comes to their reds! Congrats.


Totally agree [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just picked this up from the outlet. 718.00 plus tax. It's called sport red I think. It's a tomato red and really bright.


That is TDF!!!  What a score!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just picked this up from the outlet. 718.00 plus tax. It's called sport red I think. It's a tomato red and really bright.




That's beautiful!!!!    Perfect summer color.    Nice in the fall as well.    Great choice!!


I'm going to the outlet in Secaucus next week and should probably hope I don't see anything I like.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

​


bagnshoe said:


> What outlet is this? I'm looking to get this style too. Do they have any other colors?



Simpsonville, KY outlet. They only have 1 other red left and 1 black, I'm not sure how many of the black.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

asstyledbychris said:


> NICE!!!! What other colors did this come in??



Black.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

louvigilante said:


> Gucci really knocks it out of the ballpark when it comes to their reds! Congrats.



Thanks! Early mothers day gift. I'm already using it, couldn't wait. I have received a TON of compliments on it. Yesterday in Macy's a woman jokingly asked if she could have it. It matched her KY derby ensemble. This bag would have been way too big for her, she was a tiny thing. It's over 12 inches so you can't bring it in anyways. RULES....


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

bagnshoe said:


> What outlet is this? I'm looking to get this style too. Do they have any other colors?



They had it in black and in my pic to the left you can see the signature style. It's fabric material. Not sure of the price of the signature style.


----------



## asstyledbychris

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Black.



Thanks so much!


----------



## bagnshoe

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They had it in black and in my pic to the left you can see the signature style. It's fabric material. Not sure of the price of the signature style.




Thanks for letting me know. I live in CA and my outlet don't have this style anymore. I should have bought when it was still available [emoji23]


----------



## Murdamama

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just picked this up from the outlet. 718.00 plus tax. It's called sport red I think. It's a tomato red and really bright.




I don't usually go for red but I can't stop looking at your pic. Such a beautiful bag[emoji7] You knocked it out of the park, my dear!


----------



## asstyledbychris

Here's the bag in another color


----------



## asstyledbychris

Black


----------



## EstherSpring

Hello  Im very new here and live in germany. I love the Gucci Ursula but there are only available in US. I would buy them second hand , too. Do somebody wants to sell hers ? I need 9 or 9,5. any colour . My Favorit is the Patent Black TStrap . I hope, this makes sens .

Esther


----------



## Snow Diva

Anyone know if the list of items is out yet for the s/s sale? Any Intel on what the discount % will be this time around?


----------



## Pursedujour

Hi all! New to TPF but I have been reading this thread and now have some info that may be useful! I visited a Gucci location today, and was told by the sales associate that the sale will be the first week of June. He said I can call him mid May and he will hopefully have more info on what day exactly and when he will be able to provide more info (styles, discount amounts, etc.). I'll make sure to post when I speak with him! I got 50% off a soho disco and a bamboo shopper last year so I do not want to miss this year! 

Thanks for all of your info everyone!!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Pursedujour said:


> Hi all! New to TPF but I have been reading this thread and now have some info that may be useful! I visited a Gucci location today, and was told by the sales associate that the sale will be the first week of June. He said I can call him mid May and he will hopefully have more info on what day exactly and when he will be able to provide more info (styles, discount amounts, etc.). I'll make sure to post when I speak with him! I got 50% off a soho disco and a bamboo shopper last year so I do not want to miss this year!
> 
> Thanks for all of your info everyone!!



Thank you~!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

asstyledbychris said:


> Here's the bag in another color



I have that color but in a different style. This neutral goes with EVERYTHING.


----------



## asstyledbychris

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have that color but in a different style. This neutral goes with EVERYTHING.



OMG I love that bag!! Did you recently just get it?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

asstyledbychris said:


> OMG I love that bag!! Did you recently just get it?



January or February.  In march i bought a large soho and i had this bag before the Soho. I was just browsing that day and my hubby decided to buy it for me. The color just kinda goes with everything.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

asstyledbychris said:


> OMG I love that bag!! Did you recently just get it?



Forgot to say thank you for the compliment. It also came in a really pretty burgundy but it felt too seasonal. This color really just works.


----------



## Freudian1

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just picked this up from the outlet. 718.00 plus tax. It's called sport red I think. It's a tomato red and really bright.



O.M.G.!!! This is STUNNING! Lucky you!!!


----------



## asstyledbychris

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Forgot to say thank you for the compliment. It also came in a really pretty burgundy but it felt too seasonal. This color really just works.


 Lol you are welcome


----------



## dichka

Any Intel on this years sale?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

has anyone been to the Gucci Cabazon outlet? is it worth a drive out there?


----------



## big bad mama

Yes, any Intel on the sale at the end of this month?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I hope the sale at the end of the month is much better than the one currently at the outlets.    I went to the NYC (actually Secaucus,NJ) outlet today.   A buncha crap as far as handbags.   
Some very nice weekend bags and other luggage.   Lots of belts in extended sizes but if you're petite forget it.    Lots of shoes & sneakers.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Every outlets stock is different. On Thursday I went for a "looksee" and my Outlet had quite a bit to choose from. Every price range. I checked out a crystal gg tote that was only 479, in guccisima print leather it was a little over 500. It's about the same size and shape of my mm LV neverfulls. I thought either one was a great deal. Also ask what's NOT on the floor. The crystal tote was not even out, Mandy went in the back to get it. My Outlet go to is in Simpsonville ky. Ask for Mandy or Kim. Great ladies.


----------



## antarctica

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Every outlets stock is different. On Thursday I went for a "looksee" and my Outlet had quite a bit to choose from. Every price range. I checked out a crystal gg tote that was only 479, in guccisima print leather it was a little over 500. It's about the same size and shape of my mm LV neverfulls. I thought either one was a great deal. Also ask what's NOT on the floor. The crystal tote was not even out, Mandy went in the back to get it. My Outlet go to is in Simpsonville ky. Ask for Mandy or Kim. Great ladies.




Nice! Im pleasently surprised theres an outlet in KY


----------



## big bad mama

Simpsonville, Ky.'s Gucci store stinks. I went there with high hopes and was sorely disappointed. The Gucci outlet in Las Vegas is WAY better. Simpsonville doesn't even carry the soho leather disco bags.


----------



## antarctica

big bad mama said:


> Simpsonville, Ky.'s Gucci store stinks. I went there with high hopes and was sorely disappointed. The Gucci outlet in Las Vegas is WAY better. Simpsonville doesn't even carry the soho leather disco bags.




Better than nothing, no? Especially considering the location.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

big bad mama said:


> Simpsonville, Ky.'s Gucci store stinks. I went there with high hopes and was sorely disappointed. The Gucci outlet in Las Vegas is WAY better. Simpsonville doesn't even carry the soho leather disco bags.



They carry soho bags including disco's. Stock varies just like any other OUTLET store. I bought a large soho Shoulder bag in MARCH. I've seen discos in patent and regular leather, wide variety of colors on several different occasions.  Any Outlet stores stock is hit or miss from time to time. I posted above that there are bags in the back of the store, not on the floor. Maybe you went after a sale. I wish your experience was better because they have some of the nicest SA's I've ever met.  Just ask for Mandy or Kim.


----------



## Roosakkeli88

About the next gucci sale: which collection is going to be on it? Does previous mean the pieces that they are selling now or does it mean s/s collection from 2015 as in previous year? Thanks!


----------



## Malin

big bad mama said:


> Simpsonville, Ky.'s Gucci store stinks. I went there with high hopes and was sorely disappointed. The Gucci outlet in Las Vegas is WAY better. Simpsonville doesn't even carry the soho leather disco bags.




May I ask where the Gucci outlet in Vegas is located? I tried google after reading your post but I can't find any info


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Malin said:


> May I ask where the Gucci outlet in Vegas is located? I tried google after reading your post but I can't find any info



I couldnt find one in either Las Vegas north or south premium outlet.  Las Vegas appears to have several BOUTIQUE stores but no outlets. I'm confused. Maybe they used to have one years ago.


----------



## big bad mama

Yes, my friend said it closed down. One used to be at the Premium Outlets.


----------



## Malin

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I couldnt find one in either Las Vegas north or south premium outlet.  Las Vegas appears to have several BOUTIQUE stores but no outlets. I'm confused. Maybe they used to have one years ago.







big bad mama said:


> Yes, my friend said it closed down. One used to be at the Premium Outlets.




Ah, typical!
My DH is going to LA and Vegas in a few weeks so I got my hopes up about an outlet in Vegas that I could send him too, haha.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone know of any Gucci outlets in the East Coast especially NJ area?


----------



## leec1234

tua said:


> Does anyone know of any Gucci outlets in the East Coast especially NJ area?


There is one in Secaucus.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

leec1234 said:


> There is one in Secaucus.


Thank You


----------



## meowmix318

Malin said:


> Ah, typical!
> My DH is going to LA and Vegas in a few weeks so I got my hopes up about an outlet in Vegas that I could send him too, haha.




There is a Gucci outlet in cabazon which is towards Palm Springs


----------



## Malin

meowmix318 said:


> There is a Gucci outlet in cabazon which is towards Palm Springs




Thanks! But they only stay one night in LA (flying from Sweden) so I don't think they have time to go there.


----------



## big bad mama

There is one at the Woodury Common outlet but I believe this outlet is in NY.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Thanks,for the info. Do you know when will the online sale will start?


----------



## UpTime

Purseloverdiva said:


> Thanks,for the info. Do you know when will the online sale will start?


I dont know about online. Sorry.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

UpTime said:


> I dont know about online. Sorry.




Thanks


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Sales starts on 5/18... Don't know if that is both online and in store


----------



## Roosakkeli88

Does the sale in Europe begin at the same time as in the US?


----------



## Asagi

UpTime said:


> Its sale at SAKS everyone. I just got the message from my SA
> 
> GUCCI SALE - 40% OFF
> 
> My iCloud link is below with the bags and other items going on sale. The price shown in the picture is the full price. Bags will be approximately 40% off, so take 40% off the price shown in the pictures. I have also attached an order form below. Please fill out the order form completely in order to secure your bag.
> 
> GUCCI SALE 40% OFF:
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TG1qNHB0Ble6k
> 
> Bag/style number:
> Name on credit card:
> type of credit card:
> Card numbers:
> Expiration date:
> Security code:
> Billing phone number:
> Billing address:
> shipping address:
> 
> Best,
> 
> *
> 
> Thomas Kissell
> 
> Personal Stylist
> 
> Fifth Avenue Club
> 
> SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT:
> 
> http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 2 Bala Plaza
> 
> Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004
> 
> M: 267-453-8641
> 
> O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313
> 
> E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com
> 
> Follow me on Instagram and Twitter:
> 
> @saksthomas




Thanks for posting!!

Sadly it looks like a lot of the things from the last sale . Hope the Gucci boutique sale this season will be better


----------



## Purseloverdiva

CaribeanQueen said:


> Sales starts on 5/18... Don't know if that is both online and in store




Thanks!


----------



## Purseloverdiva

UpTime said:


> Its sale at SAKS everyone. I just got the message from my SA
> 
> GUCCI SALE - 40% OFF
> 
> My iCloud link is below with the bags and other items going on sale. The price shown in the picture is the full price. Bags will be approximately 40% off, so take 40% off the price shown in the pictures. I have also attached an order form below. Please fill out the order form completely in order to secure your bag.
> 
> GUCCI SALE 40% OFF:
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TG1qNHB0Ble6k
> 
> Bag/style number:
> Name on credit card:
> type of credit card:
> Card numbers:
> Expiration date:
> Security code:
> Billing phone number:
> Billing address:
> shipping address:
> 
> Best,
> 
> *
> 
> Thomas Kissell
> 
> Personal Stylist
> 
> Fifth Avenue Club
> 
> SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT:
> 
> http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> 2 Bala Plaza
> 
> Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004
> 
> M: 267-453-8641
> 
> O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313
> 
> E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com
> 
> Follow me on Instagram and Twitter:
> 
> @saksthomas




Do you know if they will have this purse in black on sale?


----------



## tweetie1288

Purseloverdiva said:


> Do you know if they will have this purse in black on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353039


I don't think black ever went on sale. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## UpTime

Purseloverdiva said:


> Do you know if they will have this purse in black on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353039


Hi there, you can text to ask him. I dont know their inventory, he may be able to look up from the system


----------



## Purseloverdiva

tweetie1288 said:


> I don't think black ever went on sale.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks


----------



## Purseloverdiva

UpTime said:


> Hi there, you can text to ask him. I dont know their inventory, he may be able to look up from the system




I'll do. Thanks.


----------



## purseloverforli

CaribeanQueen said:


> Sales starts on 5/18... Don't know if that is both online and in store


Does the sale start 5/18 in store?


----------



## asstyledbychris

hi! Will the Princetown slippers be on sale?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

1 disco bag? really? ugh... nothing i want after seeing that list


----------



## allaboutmybags1

Do you know what shoes will be on sale


----------



## louvigilante

Looks like they started pulling bags from the site. There was a colorful Python Disco I liked and it isn't listed anymore.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

louvigilante said:


> Looks like they started pulling bags from the site. There was a colorful Python Disco I liked and it isn't listed anymore.




Yes, I saw that too,some shoes and belts that I wanted there also gone from the site,there still on my wish list but not when you search for them. But that's good news now we know they will be included in sale.


----------



## 2gr8

Roosakkeli88 said:


> Does the sale in Europe begin at the same time as in the US?


I'd like to know this too.


----------



## louvigilante

Purseloverdiva said:


> Yes, I saw that too,some shoes and belts that I wanted there also gone from the site,there still on my wish list but not when you search for them. But that's good news now we know they will be included in sale.




From what we've seen in the past, items missing from the site will be included. Fingers crossed for everyone. The main bag I really wanted is still on the site so here's hoping Saks screws up and posts it on sale online! [emoji12]


----------



## glamourdoll.

Thank you for posting! Can't wait to see the link online.


----------



## snoopysleepy

The swing totes are missing in the website, too!  Hopefully they'd be included in the sale. I want a mini-swing/crossbody for everyday wear 

Can't wait!


----------



## big bad mama

louvigilante said:


> Looks like they started pulling bags from the site. There was a colorful Python Disco I liked and it isn't listed anymore.


There were some disco bags as well missing from the site that I too had place on my wishlist. So I hope they will be on sale. Someone had posted to say do this early on before the sale that way you can tell what is going to be on sale. I'm waiting to see what's online before I decide if I'm going to buy or not but looking at the saks inventory it will be a no.


----------



## Melow

I just pre-ordered hot pink disco from saks through thomas. I hope there wont be any issues !

Im scared coz every time i tried to order something from saks, it never goes smoothly...

hope he takes good care of me


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Melow said:


> I just pre-ordered hot pink disco from saks through thomas. I hope there wont be any issues !
> 
> Im scared coz every time i tried to order something from saks, it never goes smoothly...
> 
> hope he takes good care of me



i ordered from him last year and a chanel this year. he's quick to answer questions and send out your stuff. you should be fine.


----------



## nicole192

I wonder what shoes is on sale


----------



## papertiger

Roosakkeli88 said:


> Does the sale in Europe begin at the same time as in the US?





2gr8 said:


> I'd like to know this too.



19 May is preview (or VIP preview) but it's by invitation only 

Last year the preview went on for a month 

Everyone's talking about pre-sale not general sale

Europe usually follows US for both


----------



## papertiger

Anything designed from the Frida G years seems a pretty good bet for the sale  and yes, anything taken off the site usually shows up discounted soon after.


----------



## kimmie3011

If Saks' sale starts on the 18th, when does the private Gucci sale online start?


----------



## mamakelly

Do Saks and Gucci both discount 40%?


----------



## 2gr8

papertiger said:


> 19 May is preview (or VIP preview) but it's by invitation only
> 
> Last year the preview went on for a month
> 
> Everyone's talking about pre-sale not general sale
> 
> Europe usually follows US for both


Ok, thanks! Last year I got invitation to the vip sale and the sale started in Europe in the beginning of June. How do You secure Your invitation - do You have to spend a certain amount yearly to get invitation?

I have been planning to buy the medium swing tote in taupe/ pink. Hopefully I will get one when the sale starts. They are still available on the European sites. If I don't get one now and if I won't get invitation to the vip sale, there is the chance that this bag is sold out by that time when the sale is available for everyone.


----------



## katran26

kimmie3011 said:


> If Saks' sale starts on the 18th, when does the private Gucci sale online start?



I'm curious too - regarding the online private sale...


----------



## papertiger

2gr8 said:


> Ok, thanks! Last year I got invitation to the vip sale and the sale started in Europe in the beginning of June. How do You secure Your invitation - do You have to spend a certain amount yearly to get invitation?
> 
> I have been planning to buy the medium swing tote in taupe/ pink. Hopefully I will get one when the sale starts. They are still available on the European sites. If I don't get one now and if I won't get invitation to the vip sale, there is the chance that this bag is sold out by that time when the sale is available for everyone.



I can only tell you about flagship stores in London (Bond St (which is closed for refurbishment anyway now) and Sloane St. 

*There's the VIP pre-sale* 
Pretty much for the big and regular spenders. A time and date is arranged and you choose from a book while gulping down champers and noshing through sushi and GG chocolates and other nibbles. If you have a good SA they'll have nabbed pieces you've already been thinking about. The best thing is they send them home for you so you don't have to leave looking (and feeling) like a donkey . If VIPs can't come in SAs will photograph things that they think will interest and they're bought/sent to their address. 
*An invitation only pre-sale*  (store or on-line, not always both unless you have a spending history for that season on both)
Usually the week prior to the general sale. Again, SAs at stores have their lists and stores verify spending history but it doesn't have to be huge but fairly recent. You come in anytime that week and make your selection from what's still available. 
If you've bought something on-line gucci.com should send you a link to the pre-sale. You can also get this by someone kind enough to post the link on this thread after they've received it. 
*and the general sale *
Queue up in a 'snake' outside the door and let into the shop and _panic_ 
On-line sale 

I can't tell you if you will manage to secure a certain bag even if you can login to the pre-sale. It's obviously going to be one of the most popular bags.


----------



## 2gr8

papertiger said:


> I can only tell you about flagship stores in London (Bond St (which is closed for refurbishment anyway now) and Sloane St.
> 
> *There's the VIP pre-sale*
> Pretty much for the big and regular spenders. A time and date is arranged and you choose from a book while gulping down champers and noshing through sushi and GG chocolates and other nibbles. If you have a good SA they'll have nabbed pieces you've already been thinking about. The best thing is they send them home for you so you don't have to leave looking (and feeling) like a donkey . If VIPs can't come in SAs will photograph things that they think will interest and they're bought/sent to their address.
> *An invitation only pre-sale*  (store or on-line, not always both unless you have a spending history for that season on both)
> Usually the week prior to the general sale. Again, SAs at stores have their lists and stores verify spending history but it doesn't have to be huge but fairly recent. You come in anytime that week and make your selection from what's still available.
> If you've bought something on-line gucci.com should send you a link to the pre-sale. You can also get this by someone kind enough to post the link on this thread after they've received it.
> *and the general sale *
> Queue up in a 'snake' outside the door and let into the shop and _panic_
> On-line sale
> 
> I can't tell you if you will manage to secure a certain bag even if you can login to the pre-sale. It's obviously going to be one of the most popular bags.


Ok, thank you for your advice again and sorry for expressing myself unclearly. I meant the on-line vip sale.

So I must make a tough decision... should I secure the bag now or wait for a possible bargain...


----------



## mamakelly

2gr8 said:


> Ok, thank you for your advice again and sorry for expressing myself unclearly. I meant the on-line vip sale.
> 
> So I must make a tough decision... should I secure the bag now or wait for a possible bargain...



What is the discount for the online sale? I know that Saks first cut is 40%. And who knows what will be left after that for further reductions. I want a pink soho disco. Not sure if I should snag one now at the Saks sale or wait for gucci online.....?


----------



## 2gr8

mamakelly said:


> What is the discount for the online sale? I know that Saks first cut is 40%. And who knows what will be left after that for further reductions. I want a pink soho disco. Not sure if I should snag one now at the Saks sale or wait for gucci online.....?


If I remember correctly the discount was at first 30 % for most bags and 50 % for shoes/ clothes - this applied to European Gucci on-line sale last year. I don't know if they start with the same discount every year, though.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

mamakelly said:


> What is the discount for the online sale? I know that Saks first cut is 40%. And who knows what will be left after that for further reductions. I want a pink soho disco. Not sure if I should snag one now at the Saks sale or wait for gucci online.....?




If I were you, I'll grab the pink disco from Saks now that is available cause I don't think The Gucci site would have it lower than 40% off. And the Disco bags are the first to sell out.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

As long as you are on there mailing list you will get the private sale link.  I only purchase stuff when the sale is on. And I always get the link.


----------



## leesibeth

I'm loving the little kids backpack that has the clouds and lightning bolts and the strawberry tote bag.  Is it too juvenile for a 40yr old?  Please be honest.  I noticed they were pulled from the Gucci site as well.


----------



## Lzamare

My SA at Saks has last one will ship PM me if interested


----------



## Lzamare

Forgot to mention part of the sale and available today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mamakelly said:


> What is the discount for the online sale? I know that Saks first cut is 40%. And who knows what will be left after that for further reductions. I want a pink soho disco. Not sure if I should snag one now at the Saks sale or wait for gucci online.....?



the discount online and saks is 40%, the disco ends up being the same price at both places and sells out immediately. if you want one, you should reserve it. the gucci site does get disco bags back in stock about a week after the sale as people return items. most of the colors do come back in stock for a quick minute if you miss out the first day


----------



## mamakelly

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the discount online and saks is 40%, the disco ends up being the same price at both places and sells out immediately. if you want one, you should reserve it. the gucci site does get disco bags back in stock about a week after the sale as people return items. most of the colors do come back in stock for a quick minute if you miss out the first day



Thanks.  My SA has one for me. I am going to go ahead and buy it.


----------



## pecknnibble

Lzamare said:


> View attachment 3354661
> 
> 
> My SA at Saks has last one will ship PM me if interested




I'm interested! PM'd you


----------



## Purseloverdiva

mamakelly said:


> Thanks.  My SA has one for me. I am going to go ahead and buy it.




Are you able to buy it and take it home today at the sale price, or just reserve it?


----------



## pecknnibble

Does anyone know what color discos will be on sale? I only know of the fuchsia. Thanks!


----------



## mamakelly

Purseloverdiva said:


> Are you able to buy it and take it home today at the sale price, or just reserve it?



No, I buy it pre-sale and take it home on the 18th.


----------



## mamakelly

pecknnibble said:


> Does anyone know what color discos will be on sale? I only know of the fuchsia. Thanks!



Also looks like an orange color maybe.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

mamakelly said:


> No, I buy it pre-sale and take it home on the 18th.




Thanks!


----------



## Lzamare

mamakelly said:


> Also looks like an orange color maybe.




I was in today and it was fuchsia and orange and I took mine home today


----------



## Lzamare

pecknnibble said:


> I'm interested! PM'd you




Your box is full


----------



## pecknnibble

Lzamare said:


> Your box is full




Cleared!


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Lzamare said:


> I was in today and it was fuchsia and orange and I took mine home today




Lucky you, Do all Saks suppose to be doing pre sale already?


----------



## Lzamare

Purseloverdiva said:


> Lucky you, Do all Saks suppose to be doing pre sale already?




I don't know I just asked her if they had it she said yes when are you coming and I said today


----------



## pecknnibble

Lzamare said:


> I was in today and it was fuchsia and orange and I took mine home today




Which color did you end up getting?  and it was 40% off as well?


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Lzamare said:


> I don't know I just asked her if they had it she said yes when are you coming and I said today




Ok, thanks, I'll go to my local Saks tomorrow hopefully I'll have the same luck too.


----------



## mamakelly

Purseloverdiva said:


> Ok, thanks, I'll go to my local Saks tomorrow hopefully I'll have the same luck too.



My SA said that she can't ring it up until 5/18 so I can't even get it until then


----------



## Vancang

The private sale is already going on...the open to public will start May 23...I already got some goodies,buy there are a lot of styles that I couldn't believe it


----------



## iloveallpurses

Vancang said:


> The private sale is already going on...the open to public will start May 23...I already got some goodies,buy there are a lot of styles that I couldn't believe it




Hi there, do you need the invitation to go to the private sale? Any chance you see any backpack on sale. TIA


----------



## allaboutmybags1

Vancang said:


> The private sale is already going on...the open to public will start May 23...I already got some goodies,buy there are a lot of styles that I couldn't believe it


Are you talking about Saks private sale or Gucci


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Vancang said:


> The private sale is already going on...the open to public will start May 23...I already got some goodies,buy there are a lot of styles that I couldn't believe it




Do you have the link to private sale?


----------



## mama13drama99

Hi Everyone Bloomingdales will also be having a sale.  A SA texted me last night.  I only know about the fuchsia disco being included as they know that's all I'm interested in.  She told me that I could come to the store on May 18th.  During the fall sale, I bought the dusty rose from there...I just remembered...it's a Gucci Boutique inside of the Bloomies here.  The sale on Thursday is a private sale and I suppose I'm on a list or can just show the text I received to be sure that I can get in.  I may call the store today to determine if I can provide a credit car number to reserve the fuchsia disco to ensure that I get it and to see if I will be able to actually bring it home on the 18th.

For those of you with the dusty rose and or wanting the fuchsia one: would you keep both?  Of course I can't return or exchange the dusty rose disco, but it's never been used.  I know I'll like the fuchsia more.  I was thinking of consigning the dusty rose, but because it's brand new I don't want to take a huge loss. Just wondering and trying to get another perspective.


----------



## tweetie1288

Did any one see this style on sale? Or any padlocks though I doubt padlocks are included. 

Tia!!!









Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vancang

allaboutmybags1 said:


> Are you talking about Saks private sale or Gucci




I am talking about Gucci boutique...I do not know about saks,sorry


----------



## Vancang

iloveallpurses said:


> Hi there, do you need the invitation to go to the private sale? Any chance you see any backpack on sale. TIA




Well my SA told me they were doing the private sale few days before it start,you don't need an invitation you just let them know you're there for the private sale event,and they will let you know what's on sale...I did not see any backpack,just the disco bags in pink and orange,a lot of SLG totes,sunglasses,shoes....


----------



## Vancang

mama13drama99 said:


> Hi Everyone Bloomingdales will also be having a sale.  A SA texted me last night.  I only know about the fuchsia disco being included as they know that's all I'm interested in.  She told me that I could come to the store on May 18th.  During the fall sale, I bought the dusty rose from there...I just remembered...it's a Gucci Boutique inside of the Bloomies here.  The sale on Thursday is a private sale and I suppose I'm on a list or can just show the text I received to be sure that I can get in.  I may call the store today to determine if I can provide a credit car number to reserve the fuchsia disco to ensure that I get it and to see if I will be able to actually bring it home on the 18th.
> 
> For those of you with the dusty rose and or wanting the fuchsia one: would you keep both?  Of course I can't return or exchange the dusty rose disco, but it's never been used.  I know I'll like the fuchsia more.  I was thinking of consigning the dusty rose, but because it's brand new I don't want to take a huge loss. Just wondering and trying to get another perspective.




IMO the dusty rose is a classic color,for all seasons...I just see the fuchsia one yesterday ($600 with sale) and it's beautiful but...I think it limits your outfits more,it's more a seasonal color...well take this advise from a person who wears black,grays,nudes...not a lot of color[emoji12]


----------



## Vancang

CaribeanQueen said:


> Do you have the link to private sale?




No,I just went to the Gucci store


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Vancang said:


> IMO the dusty rose is a classic color,for all seasons...I just see the fuchsia one yesterday ($600 with sale) and it's beautiful but...I think it limits your outfits more,it's more a seasonal color...well take this advise from a person who wears black,grays,nudes...not a lot of color[emoji12]



+1

i wear a lot of color, but i'd stay away from the fuschia. i think it would tend to look dirty/dingy quite fast... darker pinks don't seem to hold up well against color transfer and dirt. and not as many women would like that color for resale as a softer pink. 

just fyi... last year i tried to consign my brand new disco and i was offered about 200 for it brand new from major resellers. not something you can make money back on ime.


----------



## mamakelly

Vancang said:


> IMO the dusty rose is a classic color,for all seasons...I just see the fuchsia one yesterday ($600 with sale) and it's beautiful but...I think it limits your outfits more,it's more a seasonal color...well take this advise from a person who wears black,grays,nudes...not a lot of color[emoji12]



I personally love the fushia pink and I think that it goes with more than the dusty rose color. I think the pop of color looks great with greys, black, whites, and plenty of other prints and colors. I don't think that it will show dirt over time because it's a darker pink,  not a bright light shade. I looked at it in store and it's beautiful.  I'm planning on getting one in the sale. Here is the picture that my SA sent me.


----------



## noegirl

I saw that the navy disco is off the site also...I wonder if its going to be part of the sale online.


----------



## mama13drama99

Thanks ladies for all of the feedback so far...you guys are making the decision difficult, BUT THATS A GOOD THING! I'm not one who frets over having to decide about fashion. It's a lot of thing far worse to have to toil over, KWIM?  

Vancang, I never thought of the dusty rose color as a classic color, but I guess it would be now that you've mentioned it because it's more of a neutral.  It's a very subdued, not in your face color. So even if I were to wear it with bold colors I don't see it being odd. 

Mamakelly, I actually saw the fuchsia disco in person when I went to the store to purchase the dusty rose one in December...ironic.  I really do appreciate the bold color.  It's a very rich color.

Ccbaggirl89, I've some, only some, consideration to the wearability of the color.  I don't mind saying this, I typically "beat my bags up" in terms of use.  Meaning I use them hard.  See picture below.  I hope no one cringes!  I do all but put them on the floor.  I don't mind having to condition and clean it.  I think the same will apply to the light pink.  

Decisions...


----------



## whifi

has anyone gotten to see which shoes are included in the sale?


----------



## louvigilante

mama13drama99 said:


> Hi Everyone Bloomingdales will also be having a sale.  A SA texted me last night.  I only know about the fuchsia disco being included as they know that's all I'm interested in.  She told me that I could come to the store on May 18th.  During the fall sale, I bought the dusty rose from there...I just remembered...it's a Gucci Boutique inside of the Bloomies here.  The sale on Thursday is a private sale and I suppose I'm on a list or can just show the text I received to be sure that I can get in.  I may call the store today to determine if I can provide a credit car number to reserve the fuchsia disco to ensure that I get it and to see if I will be able to actually bring it home on the 18th.
> 
> For those of you with the dusty rose and or wanting the fuchsia one: would you keep both?  Of course I can't return or exchange the dusty rose disco, but it's never been used.  I know I'll like the fuchsia more.  I was thinking of consigning the dusty rose, but because it's brand new I don't want to take a huge loss. Just wondering and trying to get another perspective.




I have the dusty rose (soho long flap) and think it's timeless. Goes with so much and looks great dressed up or casual. The fuchsia looks beautiful but it's too much of color for me.


----------



## opaigeme

I did shopping at Gucci VIP sale yesterday I have a picture but not sure how to upload images here but I'll try.


----------



## opaigeme

Well I cannot figure out how to post pictures but any item that has been removed from Gucci.com will be included in the sale. Pre sale begins 5/18-5/22. Shoes were right at 50% off & everything else was 30%.


----------



## allaboutmybags1

I didn't notice any shoes removed from the site so I wonder what shoes will be on sale


----------



## ladybeaumont

I don't really need it but I'm tempted with the swing tote or the soho ones. Just not sure how much I'll be using it. Any feedback?

I take it any Tian or Blooms SLGs are not included, right? I still see them on the Gucci site.


----------



## purseloverforli

****

Welcome to Gucci forum 

This post has been edited 

You may like to read our rules, because you are fairly new I haven't given you an infraction but we don't buy or sell through tPF, that's one of our rules.


----------



## Stacy31

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i ordered from him last year and a chanel this year. he's quick to answer questions and send out your stuff. you should be fine.


 


I just ordered, too. I filled out the order form via the email link, but he didn't confirm or reject anything...is this typical?  Thanks


----------



## gordonthegreat

ladybeaumont said:


> I don't really need it but I'm tempted with the swing tote or the soho ones. Just not sure how much I'll be using it. Any feedback?
> 
> I take it any Tian or Blooms SLGs are not included, right? I still see them on the Gucci site.



I'm curious about this as well. I am hoping to purchase some Blooms.


----------



## Bunn Bags

Does anyone have the Private Sale link, and if so will you please post it? I usually get it but this year I wasn't sent it. Thanks


----------



## Bunn Bags

Private sale has begun, does anyone have the link?


----------



## Ryan

So excited!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Stacy31 said:


> I just ordered, too. I filled out the order form via the email link, but he didn't confirm or reject anything...is this typical?  Thanks



i believe so, but i would just send a text or email asking him to confirm he got your info. never hurts to confirm. he sells all brands through Saks so i think he's a busy guy


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Bunn Bags said:


> Does anyone have the Private Sale link, and if so will you please post it? I usually get it but this year I wasn't sent it. Thanks




There is still no prívate sale link, I was told by a sales associate from a Gucci boutique that the private sale will start on the 18th. I'm sure that's the day that we will get the link.


----------



## Skeero

Are you sure it has started? It was supposed to start on the 18th.

private.gucci.com isn't the link I'm guessing. Even though I'm pretty sure that was the same link the last two sales.


----------



## thongpri

I am excited!! If anyone has a link, please post it, Thank you!!! private.gucci.com is not working.


----------



## purseloverforli

So excited, just ordered Rose Beige Gucci Soho Disco in excellent coniditon from ebay for $550!!! I was looking foward to this sale but was planning to settle on the bright colors... so happy i found such an amazing deal on a neutral color


----------



## Stacy31

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i believe so, but i would just send a text or email asking him to confirm he got your info. never hurts to confirm. he sells all brands through Saks so i think he's a busy guy


 


Thank you...I will do that.  Does he usually send with signature confirmation? My other SAs do not and I will be out of town the week it will probably arrive, so I need to make arrangements either way. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Stacy31 said:


> Thank you...I will do that.  Does he usually send with signature confirmation? My other SAs do not and I will be out of town the week it will probably arrive, so I need to make arrangements either way. Thanks for your help!



i don't think so... my last few Saks bags were all just delivered. i think you have the option for them to add a signature or not. i was out of town for a delivery too - they had me pay and then just shipped when i got back from vacation. it was like a pay and hold service.


----------



## allaboutmybags1

Can someone please post the link the link from other years are not working


----------



## Stacy31

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't think so... my last few Saks bags were all just delivered. i think you have the option for them to add a signature or not. i was out of town for a delivery too - they had me pay and then just shipped when i got back from vacation. it was like a pay and hold service.


 


Thank you!! You have been sooooo helpful! I did confirm with Thomas and everything is all set!  Thanks again for all of your help


----------



## SugahSweetTee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't think so... my last few Saks bags were all just delivered. i think you have the option for them to add a signature or not. i was out of town for a delivery too - they had me pay and then just shipped when i got back from vacation. it was like a pay and hold service.




My last pkg from Saks (LV charm) came via UPS and had to be signed for.   I live in the country which means after I missed the driver by 5 minutes I had to wait til end of day or next day to drive into the city to the UPS facility. 

No complaints though.  Better than it being missing


----------



## ccbaggirl89

SugahSweetTee said:


> My last pkg from Saks (LV charm) came via UPS and had to be signed for.   I live in the country which means after I missed the driver by 5 minutes I had to wait til end of day or next day to drive into the city to the UPS facility.
> 
> No complaints though.  Better than it being missing



i think it depends on your SA? they pretty much do what you ask at Saks, which is nice


----------



## Vancang

This are some of the goodies I got from the pre sale at Gucci plus the Bamboo shopping tote large in beige(not in pictures)


----------



## Jmor

Stacy31 said:


> I just ordered, too. I filled out the order form via the email link, but he didn't confirm or reject anything...is this typical?  Thanks




I ordered from him & got confirmation the bag was mine  . Through a email message link he sent


----------



## louvigilante

purseloverforli said:


> So excited, just ordered Rose Beige Gucci Soho Disco in excellent coniditon from ebay for $550!!! I was looking foward to this sale but was planning to settle on the bright colors... so happy i found such an amazing deal on a neutral color




That's fantastic. I was really hoping rose beige would go on sale too.


----------



## louvigilante

Vancang said:


> This are some of the goodies I got from the pre sale at Gucci plus the Bamboo shopping tote large in beige(not in pictures)
> View attachment 3356454




Oh that tote looks Devine! Congrats and wear them in good health!


----------



## Vancang

louvigilante said:


> Oh that tote looks Devine! Congrats and wear them in good health!




Thanks,and the tote fits a lot too....[emoji6]


----------



## louvigilante

Vancang said:


> Thanks,and the tote fits a lot too....[emoji6]




What size is it and color? The leather looks so thick and soft.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Vancang said:


> This are some of the goodies I got from the pre sale at Gucci plus the Bamboo shopping tote large in beige(not in pictures)
> View attachment 3356454



the tote is awesome, enjoy it


----------



## Stacy31

Jmor said:


> I ordered from him & got confirmation the bag was mine  . Through a email message link he sent


 


Thanks...I asked him if my order was confirmed and he responded that it was, but I didn't receive anything until I asked.  Thanks!!


----------



## barbee

I also placed an order with Thomas at Saks.  I figured if I waited for the sale to begin on line with Gucci on Wednesday, my item might be gone in a flash.  Thomas assured me he had my bag reserved.  !!!


----------



## jpark2

Vancang said:


> This are some of the goodies I got from the pre sale at Gucci plus the Bamboo shopping tote large in beige(not in pictures)
> View attachment 3356454




How much did you get the swing tote for, if you don't mind? Wondering what the sale price is..


----------



## iloveallpurses

Does anyone know if the bloom backpack will go on sale? And if we purchase from saks, is this final sale too? TIA


----------



## forgetmenot301

iloveallpurses said:


> Does anyone know if the bloom backpack will go on sale? And if we purchase from saks, is this final sale too? TIA




Saks is final sale. Not sure about the backpack but I don't believe any blooms besides the Daily tote and bamboo tote will be on sale.


----------



## iloveallpurses

forgetmenot301 said:


> Saks is final sale. Not sure about the backpack but I don't believe any blooms besides the Daily tote and bamboo tote will be on sale.




Thanks a lot!!!  I will wait to see if any more backpack will go on sale


----------



## Nikki528

Any news? For the sale last winter, a nice poster shared a link of pics of the items that would be on sale. I'm hoping that happens again so I can have a game plan of the must have items for me.


----------



## Vancang

Blissroads said:


> How much did you get the swing tote for, if you don't mind? Wondering what the sale price is..




The price no tax included was $809.00 dls [emoji6]


----------



## Vancang

louvigilante said:


> What size is it and color? The leather looks so thick and soft.




The size is Large and color is Taupe,the Leather is thick and I am hoping it will last a lot without scratches!!!


----------



## louvigilante

Vancang said:


> The size is Large and color is Taupe,the Leather is thick and I am hoping it will last a lot without scratches!!!




Thank you. I'm sure it will.


----------



## Csotirov

Hi does anyone know any details about the Gucci sale in Canada .. I texted my SA at the bloor st location and she said to make an appointment and that I can officially buy items starting the 19th? Not sure about the holts or saks locations or how that would make sense if the online sale starts the 18th..


----------



## magoo27

I just noticed that a few bags have disappeared from the Gucci Website that I have been eyeing (i.e. jackie hobo in navy blue, actually all appear to be gone).  Jackie flaps have disappeared too.  Could this be because the sale coming soon?!?!?  Or am I getting my hopes up?!?!?


----------



## jpark2

Vancang said:


> The price no tax included was $809.00 dls [emoji6]




Thanks!!


----------



## 2gr8

Vancang said:


> This are some of the goodies I got from the pre sale at Gucci plus the Bamboo shopping tote large in beige(not in pictures)
> View attachment 3356454


Congrats for this beauty! This is the exact bag I am hoping to buy. Did You get it from Saks or Gucci's own store? What was the discount in % ?

I am in Europe though so I wonder if the same bags will be available here when the Gucci online sale starts.


----------



## Melow

Stacy31 said:


> I just ordered, too. I filled out the order form via the email link, but he didn't confirm or reject anything...is this typical?  Thanks





Girl lets keep our fingers crossed that we will get what we ordered!


What did you order? Im curious!


----------



## Denial

Madison Avenue Spy says the Gucci sale will be this week in stores: 
http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/05/gucci-four-day-private-sale.html

Anyone have any information on the online sale?


----------



## Stacy31

Melow said:


> Girl lets keep our fingers crossed that we will get what we ordered!
> 
> 
> What did you order? Im curious!


 


The Gucci bree tote with the magnetic closure...it will be my first Gucci!  I had been eyeing it for a while, and when it went on sale, I had to have it


----------



## Mendezhm

I'm curious whether the soho disco bags will be on sale on the Gucci website?


----------



## lms910

Mendezhm said:


> I'm curious whether the soho disco bags will be on sale on the Gucci website?


I went to the Gucci store yesterday and saw two sohos on sale - the hot pink and hot orange.


----------



## tweetie1288

Mendezhm said:


> I'm curious whether the soho disco bags will be on sale on the Gucci website?


How was the pink?  Is it very bright? 
I have the dusty rose for the Soho with a flap. Debating on the classic disco with the zipper.  

Thanks


lms910 said:


> I went to the Gucci store yesterday and saw two sohos on sale - the hot pink and hot orange.




Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lms910

It was much brighter than dusty rose...more like a fuschia!


----------



## rosewang924

Mendezhm said:


> I'm curious whether the soho disco bags will be on sale on the Gucci website?


I spoke to an SA at Seattle Gucci, was told fuchsia and orange disco bags will go on sale, 40% off.


----------



## Dawn

I *just* put myself on ban island last week but had to order the fuchsia Disco through UpTime's SA!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Can someone post the link?! Please!! 


Also if anyone wants to know the private sale at the Gucci Houston Galleria starts on the 18th. Got the email earlier today.


----------



## iloveallpurses

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Can someone post the link?! Please!!
> 
> 
> Also if anyone wants to know the private sale at the Gucci Houston Galleria starts on the 18th. Got the email earlier today.




Can you please post the link?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

iloveallpurses said:


> Can you please post the link?




What link? I asked for a link in my previous post lol


----------



## Purseloverdiva

There is no private sale link, we will get it  until the 18th.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Purseloverdiva said:


> There is no private sale link, we will get it  until the 18th.




My memory is a little off but I'm pretty sure someone would have posted the link by now. The link has always been available before the actual private sale date. It has been like that for at least the last 8-9 years that I've been following the Gucci sale in here. Maybe things are different this year.


----------



## louvigilante

The link is dead at the moment. You can google private sale and Gucci and find it. 

Like others have said, it should go live in 2 days.


----------



## lms910

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Can someone post the link?! Please!!
> 
> 
> Also if anyone wants to know the private sale at the Gucci Houston Galleria starts on the 18th. Got the email earlier today.




I was at the houston galleria yesterday and it already started [emoji16]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lms910 said:


> I was at the houston galleria yesterday and it already started [emoji16]




What did they have?! 

I live STEPS (literally) from the galleria and haven't been in a while lol. I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to go. I may walk over tomorrow.


----------



## lms910

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What did they have?!
> 
> I live STEPS (literally) from the galleria and haven't been in a while lol. I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to go. I may walk over tomorrow.




A whole wall full...lots of swing totes, various jackies, the orange disco, pink disco, bamboo handle totes, tons of slgs!


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> A whole wall full...lots of swing totes, various jackies, the orange disco, pink disco, bamboo handle totes, tons of slgs!




I also got an email from Neimans that they will start Wednesday if you want to pop in there as well!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lms910 said:


> A whole wall full...lots of swing totes, various jackies, the orange disco, pink disco, bamboo handle totes, tons of slgs!







lms910 said:


> I also got an email from Neimans that they will start Wednesday if you want to pop in there as well!




Cool thanks! Will check it out and report back.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

lms910 said:


> I was at the houston galleria yesterday and it already started [emoji16]




Did you had to ask about the sale? Or do they have signs for the people to know?


----------



## Jusinit

The link was private.gucci.com can anyone confirm if they are still having a private online sale or do we have rondo in the store


----------



## lms910

Purseloverdiva said:


> Did you had to ask about the sale? Or do they have signs for the people to know?




I asked!


----------



## Snow Diva

Any Intel on what shoes will be on sale?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Shoes is what I'm after also. And maaaaaaybe a soho.


----------



## Sisi12

I saw some of the shoes in my local store but nothing exciting for me, I have been waiting for the Ursula pump or sandal but they are now gone. Only hope is that I have seen them on the site until about a week ago, so I'm waiting for the link now to go live and see if they'll be there.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

lms910 said:


> I asked!




Thanks


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Sisi12 said:


> I saw some of the shoes in my local store but nothing exciting for me, I have been waiting for the Ursula pump or sandal but they are now gone. Only hope is that I have seen them on the site until about a week ago, so I'm waiting for the link now to go live and see if they'll be there.




I was waiting for the Ursula pump also, I called my local Gucci boutique and they told me that they didn't go on sale that they discontinued them,that the only place that I would find them would be the Outlets. But it's weird cause one week ago I saw them on the website and now there gone. I'm still hopping that he was wrong and that we would see them on the online private sale. Cause I think they would go on sale first before they send them to the outlets.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I want/need a new belt.    Outlets only had large/XL sizes.   Maybe I'll get lucky tomorrow when the sales start.   I'm not going out of my way to shop though.  I'm supposed to be on a strict budget for the rest of 2017


----------



## Sisi12

Same with me, I was told they were discontinued also yesterday, which I am trying not to believe. They have been on the site for a long time and available in all sizes too just a week ago. I guess we'll find out tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## fatcat2523

Csotirov said:


> Hi does anyone know any details about the Gucci sale in Canada .. I texted my SA at the bloor st location and she said to make an appointment and that I can officially buy items starting the 19th? Not sure about the holts or saks locations or how that would make sense if the online sale starts the 18th..



I was told RTW sales are by appointments and not to public with limited time and leather goods will be opens to public in the future.


----------



## Skeero

Any idea what time the sale starts online in eastern time?


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Skeero said:


> Any idea what time the sale starts online in eastern time?




Usually When I wake up the link it's already waiting.


----------



## Jing77

rosewang924 said:


> I spoke to an SA at Seattle Gucci, was told fuchsia and orange disco bags will go on sale, 40% off.


Are these two the only colors that'll go on sale? Thanks!


----------



## pecknnibble

Jing77 said:


> Are these two the only colors that'll go on sale? Thanks!




For the disco bags, yes.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Jing77 said:


> Are these two the only colors that'll go on sale? Thanks!




 Also the snake print disco.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

So far nothing good this year. At least nothing that I had my eye on. &#128577;


----------



## rosewang924

Jing77 said:


> Are these two the only colors that'll go on sale? Thanks!


Yes, that's what I was told.


----------



## rosewang924

Purseloverdiva said:


> So far nothing good this year. At least nothing that I had my eye on. &#128577;


same here, maybe I will use the money to get some new shoes.


----------



## crissy11

I've been waiting for the metallic Soho to go on sale the last 3 sales - I'm amazed it hasn't been included - I always thought I was the only person who liked metallics. [emoji53]


----------



## Sparkletastic

crissy11 said:


> I've been waiting for the metallic Soho to go on sale the last 3 sales - I'm amazed it hasn't been included - I always thought I was the only person who liked metallics. [emoji53]


I've been waiting too!!!  Evidently we aren't the only metallic lovers out there. LOL! 


Purseloverdiva said:


> So far nothing good this year. At least nothing that I had my eye on. &#128577;


I agree. I was a little disappointed in what's on sale. There wasn't anything that tempted me this time around.


----------



## nicole192

I've been waiting up all night for the link


----------



## Tghuman

I have been waiting for the link too ... So far it's not working .. It's still saying that the private sale has ended


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Can you purchase the same items you would see in the store? Or is it always better to go in for the private showing. I'm not a fan of flashy trendy colors of the season and am concerned that I'm going to drive almost 2 hrs to find ???? I would like a swing tote or a soho bag, but not in the colors that did not sell. I have never gone to the basically end of season sale. Is this what it really is or is it worth checking out?


----------



## Dawn

1Kellygirl said:


> Can you purchase the same items you would see in the store? Or is it always better to go in for the private showing. I'm not a fan of flashy trendy colors of the season and am concerned that I'm going to drive almost 2 hrs to find ???? I would like a swing tote or a soho bag, but not in the colors that did not sell. I have never gone to the basically end of season sale. Is this what it really is or is it worth checking out?



From someone's SA link there were some non-trendy colors included for some of the bags. I saw brown, red, black - but not sure if those bags were what you want. If  you go  back to around page 45-46 there is a link that will show you what that SA's Saks has on sale. I don't know if it will be the same for the boutique though. I hope that helps - there were A LOT of bags! 

Edited to Add the link:https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TG1qNHB0Ble6k


----------



## Tghuman

How can I purchase these bags shown in that iCloud file .. Who do I contact??


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Tghuman said:


> How can I purchase these bags shown in that iCloud file .. Who do I contact??



Hi. It's Thomas Kissell. 
If you go to the thread like this where it says no chatting please...he has all the info on the last page (p122). 

Good luck.  &#128512;


----------



## allaboutmybags1

Can someone please post the link. I want to see what shoes are on sale before I go to work.


----------



## Bunn Bags

Did the private sale start, and if so will someone post the link?


----------



## mkr

It hasn't started yet.


----------



## Mendezhm

mkr said:


> It hasn't started yet.




When is it supposed to start. Do you have the link? Thanks in advance! [emoji3]


----------



## Tabbscat

Do things generally sell out really quick?  Also, are they final sale?


----------



## nebvit

Tabbscat said:


> Do things generally sell out really quick?  Also, are they final sale?


yes the sales are final


----------



## LeatherBee

nebvit said:


> yes the sales are final




Actually, for the online sale you have 10 days to return. In store sales are final.


----------



## nebvit

LeatherBee said:


> Actually, for the online sale you have 10 days to return. In store sales are final.


oh, that is good to know, thanks


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Grrrr still no link? Now I'm positive things have changed. The what did you get from the Gucci sale thread would've been started by now [emoji23]


----------



## Tghuman

nebvit said:


> yes the sales are final



Do you have the link for the private sale ... When does it start


----------



## noegirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Grrrr still no link? Now I'm positive things have changed. The what did you get from the Gucci sale thread would've been started by now [emoji23]



Hey love...I thought the exact same thing. I ordered my fuchsia disco through my SA yesterday!


----------



## Tghuman

I jus called gucci and they said there is no online sale yet .. Only in stores .. So call the stores to check the bag you want is on sale or now and purchase it either in the store or over the phone with them


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

noegirl said:


> Hey love...I thought the exact same thing. I ordered my fuchsia disco through my SA yesterday!




Hey! I'm trying to avoid going in the store. I buy way more than I'm supposed to lol. Looks like I'm going to have to go ugh! Did you see any sohos? What shoes?


----------



## Tabbscat

Tghuman said:


> I jus called gucci and they said there is no online sale yet .. Only in stores .. So call the stores to check the bag you want is on sale or now and purchase it either in the store or over the phone with them




Did they say if there will be an online sale?


----------



## noegirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hey! I'm trying to avoid going in the store. I buy way more than I'm supposed to lol. Looks like I'm going to have to go ugh! Did you see any sohos? What shoes?




I didn't go in either for the same reason lol there are some soho the large chain one in a few colors


----------



## Tghuman

Yeah there will be one online as well but currently they have no date for it


----------



## kimmie3011

Boo, I'm so upset that the online sale's not today.


----------



## Tghuman

Yeah there will be one online as well but no date as of yet


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

noegirl said:


> I didn't go in either for the same reason lol there are some soho the large chain one in a few colors




I'm going to be good and only buy what I *need* lol


FYI I just went back and looked at my email from my SA and the private sale starts online on the 22nd. And RTW will only be available in stores and not online. Totally overlooked that the first time. *rollseyes*


----------



## kimmie3011

22nd..whoo hooo!!  i'll be stalking the site all morning.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ha! I will still be checking everyday tho lol. I wonder did they change to help out with the call volume received at once. Last sales event seemed to be a mess to call in. I read tons of comments about how trying to call in was terrible.


----------



## LeatherBee

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm going to be good and only buy what I *need* lol
> 
> 
> FYI I just went back and looked at my email from my SA and the private sale starts online on the 22nd. And RTW will only be available in stores and not online. Totally overlooked that the first time. *rollseyes*




Thanks for the info! Btw what is RTW?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LeatherBee said:


> Thanks for the info! Btw what is RTW?




Ready to Wear


----------



## kimmie3011

Everytime I get an email from Gucci, I think it's the private sale link and get excited, but they're just sending me pictures of new bags


----------



## Tabbscat

Do they have the sale items in the outlets as well?  I think the closest to me is the fashion outlet but I hate to drag a toddler and a newborn there u less I'm guaranteed a fuchsia disco [emoji6]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Outlet stuff is from past seasons.


----------



## snibor

kimmie3011 said:


> Everytime I get an email from Gucci, I think it's the private sale link and get excited, but they're just sending me pictures of new bags


lol! me too!  Just happened to me!  Email with the new "Bee" collection.  Sigh.  Sale needed.


----------



## Vancang

Got this one in the presale too...I recommend this one if you're looking for a phone wristlet...this is perfect for the iPhone 6s Plus


----------



## tweetie1288

Vancang said:


> Got this one in the presale too...I recommend this one if you're looking for a phone wristlet...this is perfect for the iPhone 6s Plus
> View attachment 3358615


That's very cute. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] May I ask how much and what's the name?

Thanks

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vancang

tweetie1288 said:


> That's very cute. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] May I ask how much and what's the name?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app




I think it was $229...and I'm looking in the receipt but they do not specify the name in this wristlet[emoji35] I can take a picture in the serial number,may be you can look for it with this,I know in San Diego store this color(nude pink)was the last one and there is a black one left in case you want it&#129303;


----------



## tweetie1288

Vancang said:


> I think it was $229...and I'm looking in the receipt but they do not specify the name in this wristlet[emoji35] I can take a picture in the serial number,may be you can look for it with this,I know in San Diego store this color(nude pink)was the last one and there is a black one left in case you want it&#129303;


If you could share the serial that would be great. Thanks!!&#128512;

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Vancang said:


> I think it was $229...and I'm looking in the receipt but they do not specify the name in this wristlet[emoji35] I can take a picture in the serial number,may be you can look for it with this,I know in San Diego store this color(nude pink)was the last one and there is a black one left in case you want it&#129303;




Cool! Thanks for sharing. I definitely need a wristlet that will fit my 6s. 


I'm getting ready to walk over now! Will try to take good notes of what I see.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Vancang said:


> Got this one in the presale too...I recommend this one if you're looking for a phone wristlet...this is perfect for the iPhone 6s Plus
> View attachment 3358615



Oh I love this! I'm a sucker for wristlets. Was this at the Gucci presale or Saks?


----------



## Vancang

tweetie1288 said:


> If you could share the serial that would be great. Thanks!![emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app




Hope you can see it!!!


----------



## Vancang

ladybeaumont said:


> Oh I love this! I'm a sucker for wristlets. Was this at the Gucci presale or Saks?




Yes at Gucci store in San Diego Fashion Valley,yesterday afternoon it was still available in black,I've got the last nude pink [emoji12] and on sale[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## ladybeaumont

Vancang said:


> Yes at Gucci store in San Diego Fashion Valley,yesterday afternoon it was still available in black,I've got the last nude pink [emoji12] and on sale[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thanks! Hopefully the Gucci site has it as well when the pre sale starts.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Tabbscat said:


> Do they have the sale items in the outlets as well?  I think the closest to me is the fashion outlet but I hate to drag a toddler and a newborn there u less I'm guaranteed a fuchsia disco [emoji6]




I've been told that what ever they don't sell in the sale they send them to the outlets.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

kimmie3011 said:


> Everytime I get an email from Gucci, I think it's the private sale link and get excited, but they're just sending me pictures of new bags




Same here[emoji23]


----------



## Purseloverdiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ha! I will still be checking everyday tho lol. I wonder did they change to help out with the call volume received at once. Last sales event seemed to be a mess to call in. I read tons of comments about how trying to call in was terrible.




I remember that day even the website got messed up, I waited more than one hr on the phone to place my order


----------



## Purseloverdiva

I hate this year sale, I don't know why are they doing a secret in store sale before the private sale, Now I wonder if they are even having a private online sale.


----------



## noegirl

Purseloverdiva said:


> I hate this year sale, I don't know why are they doing a secret in store sale before the private sale, Now I wonder if they are even having a private online sale.



They always do this... the in store private sale happens days before the online sales start


----------



## nicole192

I knew something was up when I tried to go to the private sale on line and it said the sale had ended. Usually when you click on the private link, it asks for a code days before the sale. I didn't get a wink of sleep last night


----------



## applecidered

Got a text from a local SA: 50% off select shoes, and 35% off everything else. Bummer! I was hoping for at least 40% or 50% (hehe) for handbags...


----------



## Zuhrah

Vancang said:


> Got this one in the presale too...I recommend this one if you're looking for a phone wristlet...this is perfect for the iPhone 6s Plus



Does it have credit card slots inside? I'm not seeing any, but maybe I'm seeing it wrong.


----------



## pecknnibble

applecidered said:


> Got a text from a local SA: 50% off select shoes, and 35% off everything else. Bummer! I was hoping for at least 40% or 50% (hehe) for handbags...




Wow so Saks' 40% off is better than the boutiques?


----------



## leesibeth

The pink bamboo backpack is on sale at Saks for $1036 right now.  That's a 60% discount.


----------



## aleen

What's the Canadian link


----------



## Vancang

Zuhrah said:


> Does it have credit card slots inside? I'm not seeing any, but maybe I'm seeing it wrong.




Nope,it is plain inside[emoji20]but there is enough space for a card holder...


----------



## mugenprincess

Vancang said:


> Got this one in the presale too...I recommend this one if you're looking for a phone wristlet...this is perfect for the iPhone 6s Plus
> View attachment 3358615



Oooooh I like that! Was the black one also on sale?


----------



## Vancang

mugenprincess said:


> Oooooh I like that! Was the black one also on sale?




Yes,black on sale too!! Yesterday was there,don't know if today[emoji16]


----------



## mugenprincess

Vancang said:


> Yes,black on sale too!! Yesterday was there,don't know if today[emoji16]



Wow, I just called them asking about it and they said they're not allowed to talk to me about the sale items unless I was invited to the private event. oh well lol


----------



## Dawn

I went to the Saks at Tyson's Galleria...what a waste of time  They said they only had a few bags and they were in the back and said nothing was on sale.

I went to the Gucci boutique and they had all the great sale items. It was pretty busy. I looked at a Soho small wallet ($249) but didn't buy. I am punching myself!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Dawn said:


> I went to the Saks at Tyson's Galleria...what a waste of time  They said they only had a few bags and they were in the back and said nothing was on sale.
> 
> I went to the Gucci boutique and they had all the great sale items. It was pretty busy. I looked at a Soho small wallet ($249) but didn't buy. I am punching myself!




The SAKS at Chevy Chase is the one that has the Gucci items not the Tyson's store [emoji52]


----------



## Dawn

CaribeanQueen said:


> The SAKS at Chevy Chase is the one that has the Gucci items not the Tyson's store [emoji52]



Ah, thanks! I wanted to go check out the boutique anyway (and stop by the NM LV ) so no big loss.  NM said their sale was starting Saturday when I asked about Gucci. I'm not sure what's on sale though.


----------



## papertiger

Discount Europe. (perhaps US is the same)

Shoes 50%
Scarves 50%
Bags 40%
RTW 30%

Nearly all from Frida years, very few Alessandro pieces


----------



## Madamskinny

If I placed an order with a Saks sales associate. Should I have confirmation the item was ordered yet ?


----------



## averagejoe

aleen said:


> What's the Canadian link



I'm waiting for the link as well. If anyone has the link, please share it here! Thanks a million!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Madamskinny said:


> If I placed an order with a Saks sales associate. Should I have confirmation the item was ordered yet ?




I haven't gotten one but just thought maybe I should check to see if my credit card was charged but the CC website is down.   Ugh


----------



## glamourdoll.

Has anyone bought anything from the Canadian boutiques yet?


----------



## Jusinit

glamourdoll. said:


> Has anyone bought anything from the Canadian boutiques yet?




I went to Yorkdale mall in Toronto, the women's boutique was busy with only a few bags and belts. The men's boutique was dead with wallets, belts and RTW. I asked about the online but the SA wasn't knowledgeable about online sales. She did say that the company was moving away from doing massive sales that why the bloom collection wasn't on sale


----------



## glamourdoll.

Jusinit said:


> I went to Yorkdale mall in Toronto, the women's boutique was busy with only a few bags and belts. The men's boutique was dead with wallets, belts and RTW. I asked about the online but the SA wasn't knowledgeable about online sales. She did say that the company was moving away from doing massive sales that why the bloom collection wasn't on sale




Thanks for the insight! Did you get an invite for the sale or were they telling everyone who walked in?


----------



## mamakelly

I texted an SA that I had talked to a few months back and asked her about the sale and what bags I was interested in. She set the bag aside for me and I picked it up today at Saks. She told me the the presale-sale starts the 18th and the online sale (at Saks) is on the 22nd. I don't know about the stand alone boutiques. I know that mostly everything was picked over today, so I am glad that I kept her card and contacted her last week.


----------



## tw3nty2

Dawn said:


> I went to the Saks at Tyson's Galleria...what a waste of time  They said they only had a few bags and they were in the back and said nothing was on sale.
> 
> I went to the Gucci boutique and they had all the great sale items. It was pretty busy. I looked at a Soho small wallet ($249) but didn't buy. I am punching myself!




Are the sales any good at the boutique? planning to go tomorrow.


----------



## applecidered

Checked out the nearest mall on my way home from work today. It is 40% off handbags, so my previous post was wrong (I said 35%). I saw a lot of wallets, swings (even black!), dark pink and orange sohos, etc. I think all were discontinued since I don't see them on the main website. Not that many interesting shoes on sale.


----------



## rsimo

Are the sales at Gucci boutique and Saks ?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

SugahSweetTee said:


> I haven't gotten one but just thought maybe I should check to see if my credit card was charged but the CC website is down.   Ugh




Ok.  Just checked my credit card account.   It's been charged so I'm assuming that means my bag was sent out today from Saks

The other items I want are Neiman Marcus exclusives and both have been removed from the site.    I hope that means they'll be on sale at the general sale whenever that opens


----------



## Auvina15

papertiger said:


> Discount Europe. (perhaps US is the same)
> 
> Shoes 50%
> Scarves 50%
> Bags 40%
> RTW 30%
> 
> Nearly all from Frida years, very few Alessandro pieces



Good to know. Very helpful! Thanks papertiger!!!


----------



## lie13

SAKS SF GUCCI there's more handbags but didn't get a chance to take photos.


----------



## Dawn

tw3nty2 said:


> Are the sales any good at the boutique? planning to go tomorrow.



Yes, I thought so! I didn't look around a lot since I just wanted to check out a wallet, but a lady beside me was trying on two Soho bags and was purchasing a really pretty black leather bag. It was busy but the SA was attentive to everyone and was sure to tell those of us waiting he'd be with us soon. I hope you find what you want!


----------



## Jusinit

glamourdoll. said:


> Thanks for the insight! Did you get an invite for the sale or were they telling everyone who walked in?




I just walked in. There wasn't anything "private" about that sale lol


----------



## isaac21

lie13 said:


> View attachment 3359255
> View attachment 3359256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAKS SF GUCCI there's more handbags but didn't get a chance to take photos.



Do you have the SA info cause I would to buy one of those Gucci cardholder


----------



## Maracucha

Has the gucci.com online sale started yet? Pleaseee share the link&#128591;&#127995; I rather want to see the link here than ask for it to my sister in law&#128534;&#128534;&#128534; who has more than 20 bags and this time will be my first&#128556;


----------



## AP919

I know Bloomingdale's is pre-saling for 40% handbags and SLGs.  I have to go into the city for a dr. appt. this afternoon (I live in Westchester and my office moved out of the city), and I'm planning to pop into Bloomie's after the doctor and potentially swing by Gucci and/or Saks on the way home to wait out traffic.  I also live near Neiman here, so if anyone misses out on anything, you can message me, and we can work out something on PayPal, so that I can get it for you and there's protection for both of us!  

I have an SA at Bloomie's Century City in LA that I work with (long story) and they have a Gucci boutique there. Let me know if you need her info.


----------



## Maracucha

I know the gucci online is going on coz I have the link from last year and it is asking me about username authentication so pleaseeee share it hereeee


----------



## Tabbscat

Yes please!!  Someone please share the username and password )))))


----------



## meowmix318

Tabbscat said:


> Yes please!!  Someone please share the username and password )))))



I think they just lock it because they are currently preparing for it to go live soon. I remember last year it was the same that a userand password was required before the private sale on line was open.


----------



## Tabbscat

meowmix318 said:


> I think they just lock it because they are currently preparing for it to go live soon. I remember last year it was the same that a userand password was required before the private sale on line was open.




Oh ok, this will be my first Gucci purchase so I am still learning how it all works. Will they email out the private sale passwords once it is live then?


----------



## meowmix318

Tabbscat said:


> Oh ok, this will be my first Gucci purchase so I am still learning how it all works. Will they email out the private sale passwords once it is live then?



Once its live there will be no need to put in a password and user name. They are locking it now to add things to the site so no one else can access it while they do that


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Tabbscat said:


> Yes please!!  Someone please share the username and password )))))




I get the link every year, and I never need a user name or password,you just click on the email link and it takes you directly to the sale page. Even when someone post there's here you still don't need any password.


----------



## Maracucha

Thanks thanks for the invoice!!! Like tabbscat it wiill be my first gucci and learning how it works&#128517;


----------



## Maracucha

Sorry thanks for the input lol


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Purchased sale items today's at the Gucci store 5th Ave store


----------



## tw3nty2

Guccigirlkells said:


> Purchased sale items today's at the Gucci store 5th Ave store



which ones


----------



## Guccigirlkells

I purchased the pink soho with the gold chain strap n the black Emily with the gold chain strap


----------



## nicole192

I want the same two but I want the soho in orange


----------



## Mendezhm

I just purchased the soho disco in pink at the boutique! I'm so excited. I was also able to snag a wallet on sale for my husband for his birthday next week.


----------



## malika123

I just rang a gucci store in London she said the sale starts on the 18th June


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Gilt.com has a really good sale on Gucci including pink blooms and Tian collection items.  Not a lot of stuff left thought


----------



## mugenprincess

Mendezhm said:


> I just purchased the soho disco in pink at the boutique! I'm so excited. I was also able to snag a wallet on sale for my husband for his birthday next week.



Awesome! Did you just walk in there and asked to see certain items? Cos I called my local boutique and they said only invited guests can shop the sale early =(


----------



## Mendezhm

mugenprincess said:


> Awesome! Did you just walk in there and asked to see certain items? Cos I called my local boutique and they said only invited guests can shop the sale early =(




I live about an hour from the boutique so I called yesterday and they told me the same thing. Today I was working in the area so I just decided to swing by, and they sold it to me on sale with no problem at all! I was so excited. [emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## applecidered

You can just walk in to a boutique and ask where the sale items are. I don't think they were checking for anything, just letting people go to the back and see.


----------



## Dawn

applecidered said:


> You can just walk in to a boutique and ask where the sale items are. I don't think they were checking for anything, just letting people go to the back and see.


that's what the boutique here did too - people were just walking in. I just wandered around until I found the orange and pink items that I knew were on sale. LOL


----------



## Zuhrah

mugenprincess said:


> Awesome! Did you just walk in there and asked to see certain items? Cos I called my local boutique and they said only invited guests can shop the sale early =(



pfft that's bs! just walk in there and browse/shop the pre-sale like any paying customer, invited or not.


----------



## rosewang924

Topanga Mall, Woodland Hills -

Gucci boutique, presale started, just walk in and ask for sale item.  No problem.
Gucci in Nordstrom,  presale started, pickup is 5/24, I bought a Jackie hobo crossbody. 
Gucci in Neiman Marcus, presale starts tomorrow.


----------



## barbee

Call me cynical, concerning the Gilt.com sale.  They have the newer items on sale, while Gucci stores do not?  Items from a "trusted independent supplier..." After buying two "super fakes" from another site in the past(and yes, I was able to return them)  I feel safer 1) paying full price from Gucci, or a department store, 2) waiting for a sale, from Gucci, or 3) finding a preloved.  The super fakes I received also said "from a trusted independent supplier" and boy, they were very difficult to determine as fakes.  Buyer beware.  I have bought many times in the past from Gilt, and like the site, but I am more wary now, than I have been in the past.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Guccigirlkells said:


> I purchased the pink soho with the gold chain strap n the black Emily with the gold chain strap




My 2 favorite, but I wanted the soho with the chain in black, no luck this year.


----------



## mugenprincess

Mendezhm said:


> I just purchased the soho disco in pink at the boutique! I'm so excited. I was also able to snag a wallet on sale for my husband for his birthday next week.





Mendezhm said:


> I live about an hour from the boutique so I called yesterday and they told me the same thing. Today I was working in the area so I just decided to swing by, and they sold it to me on sale with no problem at all! I was so excited. [emoji122]&#127996;



alright, I'm gonna go there tonight. lol


----------



## Tabbscat

I am so annoyed, I called Saks, and Neiman Marcus flagship stores in NYC and Chicago and both said the pink disco was sold out nationwide?  Then I called Gucci in NYC and he told me the sale does not start until the 22nd and that it would not be offered online.  Is this sale just too "secret" for me to be able to buy a darn purse, lol.  Do things usually sell out right away online if they do indeed have an online sale?


----------



## antarctica

Tabbscat said:


> I am so annoyed, I called Saks, and Neiman Marcus flagship stores in NYC and Chicago and both said the pink disco was sold out nationwide?  Then I called Gucci in NYC and he told me the sale does not start until the 22nd and that it would not be offered online.  Is this sale just too "secret" for me to be able to buy a darn purse, lol.  Do things usually sell out right away online if they do indeed have an online sale?




Do you want me to check at my local store?


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Purseloverdiva said:


> My 2 favorite, but I wanted the soho with the chain in black, no luck this year.




This is my 3rd emily since I can't afford Chanel lol I love Emily bags I always get compliments


----------



## Tabbscat

antarctica said:


> Do you want me to check at my local store?




OMG, That is so nice of you!  Only if you are going there anyway...or if you know an SA that could help out your friend and let me buy over the phone and ship it to me that would be awesome.  I think it is total BS because people keep saying on here that they bought them etc...or maybe they are just all sold out.  The lady at the Chicago Saks was very nice on the phone so I would assume she was telling me the true story.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Guccigirlkells said:


> This is my 3rd emily since I can't afford Chanel lol I love Emily bags I always get compliments




Did you get the crossbody one or the shoulder one?


----------



## Purseloverdiva

I want to get the crossbody one but I don't know if it's big enough to fit a wallet.


----------



## rosewang924

Tabbscat said:


> I am so annoyed, I called Saks, and Neiman Marcus flagship stores in NYC and Chicago and both said the pink disco was sold out nationwide?  Then I called Gucci in NYC and he told me the sale does not start until the 22nd and that it would not be offered online.  Is this sale just too "secret" for me to be able to buy a darn purse, lol.  Do things usually sell out right away online if they do indeed have an online sale?



Gucci in Nordstrom in Topanga Mall has pink disco as of this morning.  Call them.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

They had them in Gucci 5th Ave just walk right in and ask for it there's nothing secret about the sale


----------



## Tabbscat

Guccigirlkells said:


> They had them in Gucci 5th Ave just walk right in and ask for it there's nothing secret about the sale




When I called they said sale does not start until the 22nd. Maybe he didn't like my California area code, lol.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Purseloverdiva said:


> I want to get the crossbody one but I don't know if it's big enough to fit a wallet.




I got had cross body they didn't hv the shoulder one but I actually prefer the cross body be sure u can found the straps n make it a shoulder bag


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Tabbscat said:


> When I called they said sale does not start until the 22nd. Maybe he didn't like my California area code, lol.




They prob aren't doing the phone order thing until then but if u walk into a Gucci store and ask I'm sure they'll sell it to u it's def not "sold out" company wide


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Tabbscat said:


> When I called they said sale does not start until the 22nd. Maybe he didn't like my California area code, lol.




Yes, some SA act like there is no sale going on,Until I told them that I knew that there was people shopping the sale already, then the SA started answering me about the items I asked him about. And he told me that I can schedule an appointment with him to get the sale. But I didn't cause the stuff that I wanted didn't go on sale.


----------



## antarctica

Tabbscat said:


> OMG, That is so nice of you!  Only if you are going there anyway...or if you know an SA that could help out your friend and let me buy over the phone and ship it to me that would be awesome.  I think it is total BS because people keep saying on here that they bought them etc...or maybe they are just all sold out.  The lady at the Chicago Saks was very nice on the phone so I would assume she was telling me the true story.




Hey!

Yeah, just got off the phone with my SA and she said only Orange left  let me know if that works so I can put it on hold. She said they have the pink with a chain strap not the leather.


----------



## Tabbscat

rosewang924 said:


> Gucci in Nordstrom in Topanga Mall has pink disco as of this morning.  Call them.




Thank you so much!!!  Just called them and spoke with William and he did a pre sale over the phone for the pink disco!!  I am so happy, plus since I have never actually tried on a disco I can return it to my local Nordies if I end up not liking it. THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Tabbscat

antarctica said:


> Hey!
> 
> Yeah, just got off the phone with my SA and she said only Orange left  let me know if that works so I can put it on hold. She said they have the pink with a chain strap not the leather.




Thank you so much!!  You are so sweet to call for me.  I called the Nordstrom store in California another poster mentioned and they did a pre sale for the pink.  If anybody else is looking that might be a good way to go because they are price matching and shipping it once the Gucci sale goes live online...happy dance over here, lol!!


----------



## antarctica

Tabbscat said:


> Thank you so much!!  You are so sweet to call for me.  I called the Nordstrom store in California another poster mentioned and they did a pre sale for the pink.  If anybody else is looking that might be a good way to go because they are price matching and shipping it once the Gucci sale goes live online...happy dance over here, lol!!




Awesome! So happy for you


----------



## Mollymegv

Does any one know of the padlock bags are in the sale?
Thanks so much!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

barbee said:


> Call me cynical, concerning the Gilt.com sale.  They have the newer items on sale, while Gucci stores do not?  Items from a "trusted independent supplier..." After buying two "super fakes" from another site in the past(and yes, I was able to return them)  I feel safer 1) paying full price from Gucci, or a department store, 2) waiting for a sale, from Gucci, or 3) finding a preloved.  The super fakes I received also said "from a trusted independent supplier" and boy, they were very difficult to determine as fakes.  Buyer beware.  I have bought many times in the past from Gilt, and like the site, but I am more wary now, than I have been in the past.




I understand how you feel and you have a right to be wary.  Did you know that the company that owns SAKS Fifth Avenue bought Gilt.com a couple of months ago?


----------



## Dawn

Tabbscat said:


> Thank you so much!!  You are so sweet to call for me.  I called the Nordstrom store in California another poster mentioned and they did a pre sale for the pink.  If anybody else is looking that might be a good way to go because they are price matching and shipping it once the Gucci sale goes live online...happy dance over here, lol!!



So happy for you, that's awesome!


----------



## shopping247

Hi everyone - I've been holding out and at the same time stalking the Gucci Soho Disco in Orange. After catching up on the above conversations about upcoming sales, I think I need to finally bite the bullet and get one - preferably on sale. Some of you mentioned pre-sales at Nordstroms. If anyone can give me good recommendations for SAs especially those who may have the orange Soho Disco in hand, please PM me their info. I am excited about the possibility about finally owning this bag after admiring everyone's photos of it in the clubhouse. 

And congrats to those who manage to snag some items from pre-sale!


----------



## barbee

CaribeanQueen said:


> I understand how you feel and you have a right to be wary.  Did you know that the company that owns SAKS Fifth Avenue bought Gilt.com a couple of months ago?



I didn't know that--a real plus!


----------



## rosewang924

Tabbscat said:


> Thank you so much!!!  Just called them and spoke with William and he did a pre sale over the phone for the pink disco!!  I am so happy, plus since I have never actually tried on a disco I can return it to my local Nordies if I end up not liking it. THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


you're welcome, happy you were able to get the bag.


----------



## chicNclassy

I wish I liked pink or orange, lol. I really would like to finally own a disco bag!!


----------



## TravelBug

CaribeanQueen said:


> I understand how you feel and you have a right to be wary.  Did you know that the company that owns SAKS Fifth Avenue bought Gilt.com a couple of months ago?



That's why I now have to pay sales tax on Gilt.com!


----------



## baghagg

Tabbscat said:


> I am so annoyed, I called Saks, and Neiman Marcus flagship stores in NYC and Chicago and both said the pink disco was sold out nationwide?  Then I called Gucci in NYC and he told me the sale does not start until the 22nd and that it would not be offered online.  Is this sale just too "secret" for me to be able to buy a darn purse, lol.  Do things usually sell out right away online if they do indeed have an online sale?



Try the Gucci store in Atlantic City,  NJ.  They have a decent selection,  without as much foot traffic.  I've gotten lucky there in the past.   Good luck.

I just read thru to the end of this thread and see that you got one,  congrats!   For anyone out there looking for/having trouble finding pieces,  try Gucci AC, NJ


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Mollymegv said:


> Does any one know of the padlock bags are in the sale?
> Thanks so much!



No they are not as they are a new style.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

baghagg said:


> Try the Gucci store in Atlantic City,  NJ.  They have a decent selection,  without as much foot traffic.  I've gotten lucky there in the past.   Good luck.
> 
> I just read thru to the end of this thread and see that you got one,  congrats!   For anyone out there looking for/having trouble finding pieces,  try Gucci AC, NJ




The Atlantic city store is my go-to!!!


----------



## tweetie1288

Mollymegv said:


> Does any one know of the padlock bags are in the sale?
> Thanks so much!


They are not. I asked today. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## applecidered

I saw a pink disco yesterday ay my local Gucci - Dallas Northpark, if anyone's interested. Might be gone by now though, who knows?


----------



## Stacy31

barbee said:


> I also placed an order with Thomas at Saks.  I figured if I waited for the sale to begin on line with Gucci on Wednesday, my item might be gone in a flash.  Thomas assured me he had my bag reserved.  !!!


 


Hello! Thomas confirmed that my bag was reserved as well (about 2 days ago), but I haven't heard anything since. Do you know if he sends a confirmation email when he ships our items? Have you received any updates? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mallb

Hey ladies contact Derion at 832-656-3397 this store is stocked with sale


----------



## happybaglady16

Hi! I ordered the Orange Disco through a Sak's SA listed here in the forum. I think back on page 45/46 there is all his info. He's very responsive. You could check with him and see if there are any left. If so, he'll ship it to you. Good luck!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicNclassy said:


> I wish I liked pink or orange, lol. I really would like to finally own a disco bag!!



+1  not a fan of these colors... but perhaps the private sale on gucci.com will have a better selection. they took down navy and purple... so maybe...


----------



## happybaglady16

Stacy31 said:


> Hello! Thomas confirmed that my bag was reserved as well (about 2 days ago), but I haven't heard anything since. Do you know if he sends a confirmation email when he ships our items? Have you received any updates? Thanks in advance!!




I did the same. My card was charged so I guess everything went through okay but I got no further confirmation regrading shipping. I'd love a tracking number. I think I'll ask him tomorrow...


----------



## barbee

Stacy31 said:


> Hello! Thomas confirmed that my bag was reserved as well (about 2 days ago), but I haven't heard anything since. Do you know if he sends a confirmation email when he ships our items? Have you received any updates? Thanks in advance!!



I have heard nothing!  I was hoping for an email confirmation by now....  I did have a box at my door today, and when I saw Saks I became excited, but it was way too lightweight.  I had ordered a scarf yesterday, and it was at my door today.  Crazy!  But no Gucci.  I would expect it in a day or two, hopefully.
Others, let us know when your  items from Thomas arrive, please!


----------



## DianaGG

Wuah     I dont have a Gucci boutique, Saks, Nordstrom or Neiman nowhere near me. They are all 5 hours away. I tried to get a bag thru Thomas (SA from saks)  and no luck there. Does anyone have any information on another SA that could help me out? Im trying to buy the black Emily  . I tried calling to some stores but they all said the same thing "sale starts on the 22nd" ...oh well, maybe I'll get lucky online but who knows haha .... Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## chicNclassy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> +1  not a fan of these colors... but perhaps the private sale on gucci.com will have a better selection. they took down navy and purple... so maybe...




Oooo I would love one of those colors! Will the discount be 40% there as well?


----------



## tweetie1288

DianaGG said:


> Wuah     I dont have a Gucci boutique, Saks, Nordstrom or Neiman nowhere near me. They are all 5 hours away. I tried to get a bag thru Thomas (SA from saks)  and no luck there. Does anyone have any information on another SA that could help me out? Im trying to buy the black Emily  . I tried calling to some stores but they all said the same thing "sale starts on the 22nd" ...oh well, maybe I'll get lucky online but who knows haha .... Good luck to all of you ladies.


I saw the black Emily at the Boston Gucci store today. Try and give them a call to see if they will ship it. Good luck. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DianaGG

tweetie1288 said:


> I saw the black Emily at the Boston Gucci store today. Try and give them a call to see if they will ship it. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!! I'll call them first thing in the morning.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

DianaGG said:


> Wuah     I dont have a Gucci boutique, Saks, Nordstrom or Neiman nowhere near me. They are all 5 hours away. I tried to get a bag thru Thomas (SA from saks)  and no luck there. Does anyone have any information on another SA that could help me out? Im trying to buy the black Emily  . I tried calling to some stores but they all said the same thing "sale starts on the 22nd" ...oh well, maybe I'll get lucky online but who knows haha .... Good luck to all of you ladies.




I bought the black Emily today at the NYC 5th Ave store call them ask for Santiago he's helpful


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicNclassy said:


> Oooo I would love one of those colors! Will the discount be 40% there as well?



yes, it's 40%, but they sell out immediately ... they will have pink and orange, but hopefully some colors the dept. stores are not offering. just a guess though.


----------



## chicNclassy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, it's 40%, but they sell out immediately ... they will have pink and orange, but hopefully some colors the dept. stores are not offering. just a guess though.




Finger crossed we can both get a nice color via the site!! Sale is on the 22nd right?


----------



## Jmor

happybaglady16 said:


> I did the same. My card was charged so I guess everything went through okay but I got no further confirmation regrading shipping. I'd love a tracking number. I think I'll ask him tomorrow...




He told me they ship out on the 25th


----------



## Dawn

Jmor said:


> He told me they ship out on the 25th



AHHHHHH why so long!!


----------



## Stacy31

happybaglady16 said:


> I did the same. My card was charged so I guess everything went through okay but I got no further confirmation regrading shipping. I'd love a tracking number. I think I'll ask him tomorrow...


 


barbee said:


> I have heard nothing!  I was hoping for an email confirmation by now....  I did have a box at my door today, and when I saw Saks I became excited, but it was way too lightweight.  I had ordered a scarf yesterday, and it was at my door today.  Crazy!  But no Gucci.  I would expect it in a day or two, hopefully.
> Others, let us know when your  items from Thomas arrive, please!


 


Thank you both! I will check and see if my card was charged today.  He did confirm my order, and I have heard that he ships quick so I will keep my fingers crossed for an arrival in the next few days! Thanks to you both...I will let you know when I receive my order and please do the same. Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Maracucha said:


> I know the gucci online is going on coz I have the link from last year and it is asking me about username authentication so pleaseeee share it hereeee




That doesn't mean it's going on. That is just what happens right before the sale goes live.


----------



## mallb

DianaGG said:


> Wuah     I dont have a Gucci boutique, Saks, Nordstrom or Neiman nowhere near me. They are all 5 hours away. I tried to get a bag thru Thomas (SA from saks)  and no luck there. Does anyone have any information on another SA that could help me out? Im trying to buy the black Emily  . I tried calling to some stores but they all said the same thing "sale starts on the 22nd" ...oh well, maybe I'll get lucky online but who knows haha .... Good luck to all of you ladies.




Yes contact Derion at Gucci 8326563397


----------



## Mollymegv

WillstarveforLV said:


> No they are not as they are a new style.



Ok, thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicNclassy said:


> Finger crossed we can both get a nice color via the site!! Sale is on the 22nd right?



i believe so


----------



## SimplyB

Does anyone (from Toronto) know if the Gucci Yorkdale or Saks at Sherway has the in-store sale on right now or 22nd? I can't make it  to the store this morning but might try tonight. Thanks in advance!


----------



## happybaglady16

Jmor said:


> He told me they ship out on the 25th




Yeah, he initially told me it would charge and ship the 25th then said it had changed and I would be charged Wednesday. I'll double check.


----------



## Stacy31

happybaglady16 said:


> I did the same. My card was charged so I guess everything went through okay but I got no further confirmation regrading shipping. I'd love a tracking number. I think I'll ask him tomorrow...


 


barbee said:


> I have heard nothing!  I was hoping for an email confirmation by now....  I did have a box at my door today, and when I saw Saks I became excited, but it was way too lightweight.  I had ordered a scarf yesterday, and it was at my door today.  Crazy!  But no Gucci.  I would expect it in a day or two, hopefully.
> Others, let us know when your  items from Thomas arrive, please!


 


Update:  I emailed Thomas and my order did go through! He said it shipped yesterday and the charge is on my cc. I didn't receive a tracking number, but since I am not that far away geographically, it should be arriving in the next few days


----------



## barbee

Stacy31 said:


> Update:  I emailed Thomas and my order did go through! He said it shipped yesterday and the charge is on my cc. I didn't receive a tracking number, but since I am not that far away geographically, it should be arriving in the next few days



I received mine today!!! I was very surprised.  No Gucci box, but that is OK with me, when it's 40% off.  Has the old dust bag, which I like.  I think I heard the new ones can't compare.
I am so happy! I bought the Python Disco, and it's so beautiful. Yes, I HATE snakes, but I only see beauty here.


----------



## Csotirov

SimplyB said:


> Does anyone (from Toronto) know if the Gucci Yorkdale or Saks at Sherway has the in-store sale on right now or 22nd? I can't make it  to the store this morning but might try tonight. Thanks in advance!



The sale started on the 18th at the Gucci in holts and the Gucci stand alone store. I heard Gucci Yorkdale inside the holts is all cleared out already and that they have no handbags left. Not sure about saks.


----------



## Dawn

barbee said:


> I received mine today!!! I was very surprised.  No Gucci box, but that is OK with me, when it's 40% off.  Has the old dust bag, which I like.  I think I heard the new ones can't compare.
> I am so happy! I bought the Python Disco, and it's so beautiful. Yes, I HATE snakes, but I only see beauty here.



This is great news, I hope mine show up today!!


----------



## Qteepiec

Has anyone seen the mini chain on sale? I have my eyes set on orange or purple. I have an option to go to Nordstrom or Neimans today


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I emailed a SA at Neiman Marcus yesterday because one of the items I want is a NM exclusive.   She never responded.   Rude!! 

I'm scared to check the website because I have little self control and may see something else I want


----------



## SimplyB

Csotirov said:


> The sale started on the 18th at the Gucci in holts and the Gucci stand alone store. I heard Gucci Yorkdale inside the holts is all cleared out already and that they have no handbags left. Not sure about saks.




Thanks for the info! I guess I'll have to wait for the online sale [emoji22]. Fingers crossed for a soho disco and wallet.


----------



## tweetie1288

Qteepiec said:


> Has anyone seen the mini chain on sale? I have my eyes set on orange or purple. I have an option to go to Nordstrom or Neimans today


I'm looking for that one as well but haven't heard any one mention it here so it might not be in sale but I'm crossing my fingers.  please share if you find out. 

Thanks and good luck!!! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## louvigilante

barbee said:


> I received mine today!!! I was very surprised.  No Gucci box, but that is OK with me, when it's 40% off.  Has the old dust bag, which I like.  I think I heard the new ones can't compare.
> 
> I am so happy! I bought the Python Disco, and it's so beautiful. Yes, I HATE snakes, but I only see beauty here.




Can you do a quick reveal? I love the python disco!


----------



## barbee

louvigilante said:


> Can you do a quick reveal? I love the python disco!



I will post a pic later.  Heading out to lunch!


----------



## happybaglady16

Stacy31 said:


> Update:  I emailed Thomas and my order did go through! He said it shipped yesterday and the charge is on my cc. I didn't receive a tracking number, but since I am not that far away geographically, it should be arriving in the next few days



Yay! That's fantastic.


----------



## happybaglady16

barbee said:


> I received mine today!!! I was very surprised.  No Gucci box, but that is OK with me, when it's 40% off.  Has the old dust bag, which I like.  I think I heard the new ones can't compare.
> I am so happy! I bought the Python Disco, and it's so beautiful. Yes, I HATE snakes, but I only see beauty here.



That's super fantastic! Congrats


----------



## stdrop

SimplyB said:


> Does anyone (from Toronto) know if the Gucci Yorkdale or Saks at Sherway has the in-store sale on right now or 22nd? I can't make it  to the store this morning but might try tonight. Thanks in advance!


 
I was in Gucci in Holts Bloor yesterday and they had lots on sale in the handbag department.  they said it was by invite only but they would have to honour the discount if you told them you know about it.


----------



## Stacy31

barbee said:


> I received mine today!!! I was very surprised.  No Gucci box, but that is OK with me, when it's 40% off.  Has the old dust bag, which I like.  I think I heard the new ones can't compare.
> I am so happy! I bought the Python Disco, and it's so beautiful. Yes, I HATE snakes, but I only see beauty here.


 


That's great!!! May I ask what state you live in? I am on the opposite side of Pennsylvania from where Thomas is...unless you live in New Jersey, mine might be here today too!! Thanks so much for letting me know!  The python disco is gorgeous!!!!  I hate snakes, too, but I love exotics!!  I'm fine with the old dust bag (I'm so new to Gucci that I probably wouldn't even know the difference anyway  Thanks again!


----------



## asstyledbychris

Gucci outlet sales starts next week. My sales associate just texted me about the pre sale


----------



## WillstarveforLV

SimplyB said:


> Does anyone (from Toronto) know if the Gucci Yorkdale or Saks at Sherway has the in-store sale on right now or 22nd? I can't make it  to the store this morning but might try tonight. Thanks in advance!


 
No Gucci at either Saks location here in the GTA.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Does anyone know if the Bamboo Daily Bags will be on sale?


----------



## Purseloverdiva

mallb said:


> Yes contact Derion at Gucci 8326563397




Where is this phone # from, and is it from a personal Number? Cause I called but no one answered.


----------



## SimplyB

stdrop said:


> I was in Gucci in Holts Bloor yesterday and they had lots on sale in the handbag department.  they said it was by invite only but they would have to honour the discount if you told them you know about it.




Yay! I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Qteepiec

tweetie1288 said:


> I'm looking for that one as well but haven't heard any one mention it here so it might not be in sale but I'm crossing my fingers.  please share if you find out.
> 
> Thanks and good luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app




I called Neimans and Nordstrom. They don't have the mini chain on sale


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> Does anyone know if the Bamboo Daily Bags will be on sale?



They were at my store


----------



## shopping247

chicNclassy said:


> I wish I liked pink or orange, lol. I really would like to finally own a disco bag!!



yes, not everyone likes the orange or pink, which works out in my favor since there are more around during sale season.   i have a lot of neutral color bags in my collection so what's been lacking are bags that will complement my outfits with a pop of color. i think for a small bag such as the Soho Disco, the bright color works for me. 

and thanks for your PM about who to contact at Saks!  i ended up calling around different Nordstrom stores and finally found one that had both the orange and pink. given their return policy and the fact that they will honor the gucci 40% off, i went ahead with my pre-sale order for both. will need to decide which color works for my outfits as i have seen neither of them IRL. either way, i will finally own a disco!  

thank you ladies on this thread for providing a lot of useful information on the upcoming sales and on-going pre-sales. i would have missed out again otherwise.


----------



## barbee

barbee said:


> I will post a pic later.  Heading out to lunch!



Posted a pic on the Disco thread.


----------



## barbee

Stacy31 said:


> That's great!!! May I ask what state you live in? I am on the opposite side of Pennsylvania from where Thomas is...unless you live in New Jersey, mine might be here today too!! Thanks so much for letting me know!  The python disco is gorgeous!!!!  I hate snakes, too, but I love exotics!!  I'm fine with the old dust bag (I'm so new to Gucci that I probably wouldn't even know the difference anyway  Thanks again!



I live in Alabama, and my Disco came from Palm Beach, FL.  I think we were under the impression they all came from the PA store where Thomas worked, but most likely were sent from wherever the bag was available.


----------



## teeguu

Canadian here. Managed to buy a Mini Emily in the store today on sale! 

We didn't have any luck booking an appointment, so a friend and I just drove down to the store. It was dead inside - some of the sale items were displayed but you couldn't tell they were on sale and they still showed full price. We convinced the SAs to let us buy it at sale price, but she was reluctant and said it was "VIPs and by appointment only".  

Try your luck by going to the store if you can. I doubt the more popular bags will still be around by the time online sale starts.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Asagi said:


> One more



Fantastic pictures ~ many thanks~!


----------



## happybaglady16

shopping247 said:


> yes, not everyone likes the orange or pink, which works out in my favor since there are more around during sale season.   i have a lot of neutral color bags in my collection so what's been lacking are bags that will complement my outfits with a pop of color. i think for a small bag such as the Soho Disco, the bright color works for me.
> 
> and thanks for your PM about who to contact at Saks!  i ended up calling around different Nordstrom stores and finally found one that had both the orange and pink. given their return policy and the fact that they will honor the gucci 40% off, i went ahead with my pre-sale order for both. will need to decide which color works for my outfits as i have seen neither of them IRL. either way, i will finally own a disco!
> 
> thank you ladies on this thread for providing a lot of useful information on the upcoming sales and on-going pre-sales. i would have missed out again otherwise.




Yay, I'm glad you were able to find them! I agree 100%. Orange is my favorite color so I was super excited to be able to get an orange one. Now I'm impatiently waiting for it to arrive.  It's my first Gucci (and luxury bag in general) and am very thankful for all the kind ladies here who provide such great advice/tips/tricks.


----------



## Qteepiec

Not very much from Neimans in Walnut Creek


----------



## glamourdoll.

teeguu said:


> Canadian here. Managed to buy a Mini Emily in the store today on sale!
> 
> We didn't have any luck booking an appointment, so a friend and I just drove down to the store. It was dead inside - some of the sale items were displayed but you couldn't tell they were on sale and they still showed full price. We convinced the SAs to let us buy it at sale price, but she was reluctant and said it was "VIPs and by appointment only".
> 
> Try your luck by going to the store if you can. I doubt the more popular bags will still be around by the time online sale starts.


 
Hi! Could you let me know if you went to the Holts or Hotel Vancouver location? And if you could let me know the name of the SA who helped? I'd really appreciate it  Thanks.


----------



## Qteepiec

They still have the disco in pink


----------



## AtlDesigner

barbee said:


> Posted a pic on the Disco thread.




Love that bag! Congrats Barbee! [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

Hi guys with pure facts and/or pics. Your posts are very much appreciated but not everyone checks out this thread for info so could you post in the designated thread 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gu...ic-auction-deals-499838-122.html#post30226286


----------



## papertiger

The Soho Disco: 

Pink on sale is not a hot-pink or a magenta it's a real fuchsia, a very vibrant blue-pink.

Orange on sale is a _very_ vibrant orange (almost fluro but not quite). If you want maximum pop, that's the one to go for.


----------



## teeguu

glamourdoll. said:


> Hi! Could you let me know if you went to the Holts or Hotel Vancouver location? And if you could let me know the name of the SA who helped? I'd really appreciate it  Thanks.


Crystal from Hotel Vancouver.


----------



## Andrastar

Hi All! I just purchased the fuchsia soho from the galleria in Dallas, TX.  I have Sa contact info if anyone needs it.


----------



## glamourdoll.

teeguu said:


> Crystal from Hotel Vancouver.




Thank you!!


----------



## Madamskinny

Just got my Emily bag ordered from Thomas. Love it!


----------



## belle2456

Just received my Pre-Sale order from Saks and joining the Disco club . I Love the colors


----------



## Stacy31

barbee said:


> I live in Alabama, and my Disco came from Palm Beach, FL.  I think we were under the impression they all came from the PA store where Thomas worked, but most likely were sent from wherever the bag was available.


 
Ohhh.....thanks for letting me know! Yes, I assumed he had them all in his store!  Thanks for letting me know!  I didn't realize that Finger crossed I get mine tomorrow or Monday


----------



## ClaireCC201516

Did you pay for shipping?


----------



## snibor

belle2456 said:


> Just received my Pre-Sale order from Saks and joining the Disco club . I Love the colors


Wow!  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Apparently the outlet sale starts Monday with additional 70% off RTW, did not ask about shoes, handbags, or SLG


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Madamskinny said:


> Just got my Emily bag ordered from Thomas. Love it!




Is it the nini or regular? Wonder if the regular size have the strap big enough to use is as a crossbody like the mini.


----------



## tweetie1288

Purseloverdiva said:


> Is it the nini or regular? Wonder if the regular size have the strap big enough to use is as a crossbody like the mini.


There are several sizes.  I have two. Blue One is single strap so shoulder bag only but the smaller gray one can be doubled up for shoulder bag or single for crossbody 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## averagejoe

belle2456 said:


> Just received my Pre-Sale order from Saks and joining the Disco club . I Love the colors



I LOVE the colours! Congratulations! This is _the_ nicest Disco bag I've seen!!!


----------



## Purseloverdiva

tweetie1288 said:


> There are several sizes.  I have two. Blue One is single strap so shoulder bag only but the smaller gray one can be doubled up for shoulder bag or single for crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361127
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks, I really wanted the big one with the longer strap cause I need a crossbody bag, and the mini it's too small for me. I guess I'll wait for the online sale to see if I find something else. 
Wish I could afford both like you[emoji3]there booth beautiful.


----------



## leesibeth

tweetie1288 said:


> There are several sizes.  I have two. Blue One is single strap so shoulder bag only but the smaller gray one can be doubled up for shoulder bag or single for crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361127
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app



I love the blue one!!


----------



## tweetie1288

Purseloverdiva said:


> Thanks, I really wanted the big one with the longer strap cause I need a crossbody bag, and the mini it's too small for me. I guess I'll wait for the online sale to see if I find something else.
> Wish I could afford both like you[emoji3]there booth beautiful.


Thank you both. Got them during the last sale. I couldn't afford them either but at 50% off I couldn't resist. &#128513;&#128513;


leesibeth said:


> I love the blue one!!




Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## happybaglady16

belle2456 said:


> Just received my Pre-Sale order from Saks and joining the Disco club . I Love the colors



 Gorgeous! I love love love it.


----------



## happybaglady16

My Orange Disco arrived today and I'm beyond thrilled. &#128515;


----------



## happybaglady16

Sorry! I'm new and couldn't figure out how to attach multiple pictures. I was trying to show how the orange looks in real life if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## louvigilante

belle2456 said:


> Just received my Pre-Sale order from Saks and joining the Disco club . I Love the colors




Simply stunning! This really is breath taking. Loving the colors!


----------



## barbee

ClaireCC201516 said:


> Did you pay for shipping?



I did not.  But I have a Saks charge--don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I am looking for this clutch has anyone seen it at SAKS on sale?


----------



## chicNclassy

shopping247 said:


> yes, not everyone likes the orange or pink, which works out in my favor since there are more around during sale season.   i have a lot of neutral color bags in my collection so what's been lacking are bags that will complement my outfits with a pop of color. i think for a small bag such as the Soho Disco, the bright color works for me.
> 
> and thanks for your PM about who to contact at Saks!  i ended up calling around different Nordstrom stores and finally found one that had both the orange and pink. given their return policy and the fact that they will honor the gucci 40% off, i went ahead with my pre-sale order for both. will need to decide which color works for my outfits as i have seen neither of them IRL. either way, i will finally own a disco!
> 
> thank you ladies on this thread for providing a lot of useful information on the upcoming sales and on-going pre-sales. i would have missed out again otherwise.



I have a lot of black bags so I am looking for small pops of color as well! From the pictures I saw, the orange just would not work with my wardrobe at all. The pink one is more of a fuschia which looks really nice and would probably work well for me but I am just one of those girls who can not stand pink LOL. I am hoping the Gucci site will have other colors and hopefully I am lucky enough to snag one finally!

You're welcome! Congrats on getting them, hopefully the decision is not too hard on which one to keep! Enjoy your disco!


----------



## Maracucha

As far as I heard the gucci.com private sale is going to be held on the 22nd, right??


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Maracucha said:


> As far as I heard the gucci.com private sale is going to be held on the 22nd, right??




Yes, that's what everyone is been saying. Also my local boutique told me that.


----------



## chocofrapp

happybaglady16 said:


> Sorry! I'm new and couldn't figure out how to attach multiple pictures. I was trying to show how the orange looks in real life if anyone is interested. Thanks!



Very nice color. It's not so bright. How does it compare to an orange fruit?


----------



## Purseloverdiva

It's weird cause it usually starts on a weekday. Now it's going to be on a Sunday.


----------



## Maracucha

Thanks!!


----------



## Maracucha

Last year also started on sunday May 17-21


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Maracucha said:


> Last year also started on sunday May 17-21




Ohh, sorry maybe I was confused with the public sale.


----------



## Maracucha

Will see!! Looking forward can't wait&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## so_me

happybaglady16 said:


> Sorry! I'm new and couldn't figure out how to attach multiple pictures. I was trying to show how the orange looks in real life if anyone is interested. Thanks!



Thanks for posting pics. Beautiful orange disco bag... such a happy color!


----------



## shopping247

happybaglady16 said:


> Sorry! I'm new and couldn't figure out how to attach multiple pictures. I was trying to show how the orange looks in real life if anyone is interested. Thanks!


holy droolfest! 

yes, ME!  i am interested in such photos!! 

thank you for sharing your photos of the sun orange disco!! i love this deep burnt orange color, more than the other orange variations i've seen for the disco. will totally go well with my outfits, which are predominantly denim-based. this color will be a nice fall color bag to use as well. yum...


----------



## shopping247

belle2456 said:


> Just received my Pre-Sale order from Saks and joining the Disco club . I Love the colors


thank you for sharing a photo of your BEA-U-TI-FUL python disco bag! if i werent' so afraid of owning python handbags, this would have been my first pick for the disco. congrats on your new addition and joining the disco club!!!


----------



## shopping247

happybaglady16 said:


> My Orange Disco arrived today and I'm beyond thrilled. &#128515;


btw, please post your pics in the disco clubhouse (if you haven't already done so). i initially went there looking for such pictures of the sun orange, and to my disappointment did not see any. your photos will be very useful for future stalkers of this color.


----------



## shopping247

chicNclassy said:


> I have a lot of black bags so I am looking for small pops of color as well! From the pictures I saw, the orange just would not work with my wardrobe at all. The pink one is more of a fuschia which looks really nice and would probably work well for me but I am just one of those girls who can not stand pink LOL. I am hoping the Gucci site will have other colors and hopefully I am lucky enough to snag one finally!
> 
> You're welcome! Congrats on getting them, hopefully the decision is not too hard on which one to keep! Enjoy your disco!



bummer that the orange will not work for you. it is a loud color so it's not for the faint hearted. 

i am not a super pink person, but when the color speaks to me, i listen. hopefully it will be obvious to me which color to keep bougainville fuschia or sun orange. worse case scenario is that i want to keep both and need to plot how i can generate some funds for it. decisions decisions.


----------



## glamourdoll.

I went to the holts Gucci in Vancouver today... It was empty and there was a lady inquiring about sale items - the SA told her that it's for "top clients only" nut the lady said that the Gucci in hotel Vancouver had invited her but it was closed already. The SA ignored her and told her that maybe she should go back and buy from them then. When I heard that treatment, I walked right out. I'm not that desperate for a bag to support such attitude... If I see the bag I want later online, I will purchase but this is definitely not the end of the world to have gone through that. Poor lady


----------



## lie13

@isaac21 call Gucci Saks SF and ask for Justin as he manages the Gucci boutique in Saks SF.


----------



## vilette21c

glamourdoll. said:


> I went to the holts Gucci in Vancouver today... It was empty and there was a lady inquiring about sale items - the SA told her that it's for "top clients only" nut the lady said that the Gucci in hotel Vancouver had invited her but it was closed already. The SA ignored her and told her that maybe she should go back and buy from them then. When I heard that treatment, I walked right out. I'm not that desperate for a bag to support such attitude... If I see the bag I want later online, I will purchase but this is definitely not the end of the world to have gone through that. Poor lady



I have to agree to this. I've been disappointed with Gucci these past few years. I have bought a lot of stuff from them, either online or at the store and they don't take care of their clients well. The Gucci store here in Tampa has a high turnover of employees and the employees always look so stressful.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

glamourdoll. said:


> I went to the holts Gucci in Vancouver today... It was empty and there was a lady inquiring about sale items - the SA told her that it's for "top clients only" nut the lady said that the Gucci in hotel Vancouver had invited her but it was closed already. The SA ignored her and told her that maybe she should go back and buy from them then. When I heard that treatment, I walked right out. I'm not that desperate for a bag to support such attitude... If I see the bag I want later online, I will purchase but this is definitely not the end of the world to have gone through that. Poor lady



i encountered this type of attitude on the phone w/them. "sorry, but i am busy with clients right now and cannot answer any of your questions." ok then. i prefer to shop completely online, even for LV and Chanel and etc. too many problems when you deal w/these SA's. poor treatment is a great way to lose customers


----------



## D.Joie

belle2456 said:


> Just received my Pre-Sale order from Saks and joining the Disco club . I Love the colors


What a pleasant surprise, that bag is so colorful! Congrats!!!


----------



## ahhgoo

glamourdoll. said:


> I went to the holts Gucci in Vancouver today... It was empty and there was a lady inquiring about sale items - the SA told her that it's for "top clients only" nut the lady said that the Gucci in hotel Vancouver had invited her but it was closed already. The SA ignored her and told her that maybe she should go back and buy from them then. When I heard that treatment, I walked right out. I'm not that desperate for a bag to support such attitude... If I see the bag I want later online, I will purchase but this is definitely not the end of the world to have gone through that. Poor lady




How horrible and rude!! I think I'd briefly browse around at the Holts Gucci and it wasn't memorable - meaning I didn't get any service. Found my first experience at the Hotel Vancouver to be very pleasant with a nice SA.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I love the Tysons Gallery.  They are usually great.  Actually, so is City Center in DC.


----------



## Roosakkeli88

Does someone know if gucci ever had a card holder with a zip from the blooms collection in leather? I didn't find any on the website nor did I found the leather blooms folding card case with the snap button closure in the US site but it is still in the European site.. I hope they are on sale...


----------



## whifi

I went into the Gucci boutique at NorthPark in Dallas on Tuesday and politely inquired about the sale. (Side note: I was carrying a gigantic Mulberry bag due to just making a purchase there, which is only to say that I should appear to be a person who will actually be serious about buying) 

Anyway, I very politely asked the SA about the sale going on, and he raised his eyebrows and quizzically said, "oh really? well it's only for our VIP customers right now. the sale for the rest of you people doesn't start until the 25th."

yes, he really said "you people."  incredible.


----------



## tweetie1288

whifi said:


> I went into the Gucci boutique at NorthPark in Dallas on Tuesday and politely inquired about the sale. (Side note: I was carrying a gigantic Mulberry bag due to just making a purchase there, which is only to say that I should appear to be a person who will actually be serious about buying)
> 
> Anyway, I very politely asked the SA about the sale going on, and he raised his eyebrows and quizzically said, "oh really? well it's only for our VIP customers right now. the sale for the rest of you people doesn't start until the 25th."
> 
> yes, he really said "you people." [emoji23] incredible.


Wow so rude. my friend and I went to the Boston Store earlier this week. I knew the sale was going on Bc i called ahead.  We walked the area where the sale items were and my friend asked to see a wallet.  The sa was reluctant to help and when my friend asked what the price was he said like under a thousand dollars.  I was like WTF.  We left shortly after and went to The Saks right next door. They had the same Wallet and the Sa was much more friendly and was even willing to hold the wallet while we walked around the store. 
I always have a better experience at the Gucci inside Saks. 


Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## love2shop_26

I went to the Downtown Seattle boutique and when I asked about the sale the first question I got was if I was invited. I said I hadn't gotten the invite. I only got invited once and never went so never got invited again.

But anyway he still proceeded to show me what was included.  Most of the bags were under lock and key including the wallets. They did have the Disco bags (in orange and pink only) out on display as well as the pink Soho top handle bag.  I also looked at the shoes, sunglasses, and scarves. Their shoe selection was pretty slim pickin, so I went ahead and got the Disco bag.  He did say the link should go out tomorrow so I'm hoping there's better selection.  

Anyway here's the bag I got. I wasn't sure about the color at first but it's actually really nice. It made my outfit stand out even more when I tried it on there.


----------



## Madamskinny

Purseloverdiva said:


> Is it the nini or regular? Wonder if the regular size have the strap big enough to use is as a crossbody like the mini.





The one I have is a medium bag. Larger than the mini but smaller than the large shoulder bag. I can wear comfortably as a crossbody and shoulder.

I'll take a picture when I get home.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Madamskinny said:


> The one I have is a medium bag. Larger than the mini but smaller than the large shoulder bag. I can wear comfortably as a crossbody and shoulder.
> 
> I'll take a picture when I get home.




Thanks, I went to the boutique in the Gallería and I bought the one you are mentioning, I went to see the large and mini and the Sa brought me the medium one and I loved it.


----------



## nicole192

I NEED that orange soho .... How do I secure one ? I know once the sale starts I may not have one. &#128532;


----------



## Purseloverdiva

mallb said:


> Yes contact Derion at Gucci 8326563397




Thanks for your contact, I met him today and he was really nice, he even went to grab my purse from Saks next door cause they where sold out. I bought the Emily in medium and a belt.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

At SCP today...very boring selections...mainly older bags...wallet is safe!


----------



## happybaglady16

nicole192 said:


> I NEED that orange soho .... How do I secure one ? I know once the sale starts I may not have one. &#128532;



I went through the Saks SA Thomas. Someone posted his info back on page 45/46 I think. I'm not sure if he has any left but he was very quick and responsive if you'd like to check. I hope you're able to find one. &#128533;


----------



## meowmix318

Luv2Shop1 said:


> At SCP today...very boring selections...mainly older bags...wallet is safe!



Did you go to the Gucci Store or the boutique in Bloomingdales?


----------



## katrice9000

I got the Jackie hobo in black from NM in Houston.  But did not get a call or invite from the Houston Gucci boutique where I make most of my purchases from.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

meowmix318 said:


> Did you go to the Gucci Store or the boutique in Bloomingdales?




Yes, that one and the boutique as well.


----------



## meowmix318

Megs said:


> My gut told me it was a MJ. I actually think its adorable! Thanks girls!



Glad I didn't make a special trip out to Costa mesa today then. Look forward to the online sale tomorrow. Thanks for your response.


----------



## wren

Does online at dept store start on the 22nd also?


----------



## D.Joie

love2shop_26 said:


> I went to the Downtown Seattle boutique and when I asked about the sale the first question I got was if I was invited. I said I hadn't gotten the invite. I only got invited once and never went so never got invited again.
> 
> But anyway he still proceeded to show me what was included.  Most of the bags were under lock and key including the wallets. They did have the Disco bags (in orange and pink only) out on display as well as the pink Soho top handle bag.  I also looked at the shoes, sunglasses, and scarves. Their shoe selection was pretty slim pickin, so I went ahead and got the Disco bag.  He did say the link should go out tomorrow so I'm hoping there's better selection.
> 
> Anyway here's the bag I got. I wasn't sure about the color at first but it's actually really nice. It made my outfit stand out even more when I tried it on there.


Very pretty color!!!


----------



## Andrastar

nicole192 said:


> I NEED that orange soho .... How do I secure one ? I know once the sale starts I may not have one. [emoji17]




Hi contact Miguel @9728762366 (the galleria).


----------



## phillj12

Do you think it's too late for me to find a hot pink Disco at Saks for 40% off? I bought one this morning from NM and my SA said he'd give me the additional 20% off once I receive the bag, but I'd feel more comfortable securing one at that price...


----------



## applecidered

Got a small soho shoulder bag in nude for 40% off.  I am on ban island! My husband was with me and after an hour he was like make a decision! lol poor guy. He knew I was wanting a Chanel but knowing myself I can't justify a $5k price tag on that, so $800 will do...  Still a lot though.

I was debating between the red swing mini and the soho shoulder, but I thought the soho shoulder would be more versatile. The black was available as well.


----------



## phillj12

applecidered said:


> Got a small soho shoulder bag in nude for 40% off.  I am on ban island! My husband was with me and after an hour he was like make a decision! lol poor guy. He knew I was wanting a Chanel but knowing myself I can't justify a $5k price tag on that, so $800 will do...  Still a lot though.
> 
> I was debating between the red swing mini and the soho shoulder, but I thought the soho shoulder would be more versatile. The black was available as well.


Did you buy your bag at Saks or the Gucci store?


----------



## applecidered

phillj12 said:


> Did you buy your bag at Saks or the Gucci store?


Gucci store, Dallas Galleria. There was another in nude while I was there, and a black one there too. There were also some black emily's of all sizes.


----------



## applecidered

phillj12 said:


> Do you think it's too late for me to find a hot pink Disco at Saks for 40% off? I bought one this morning from NM and my SA said he'd give me the additional 20% off once I receive the bag, but I'd feel more comfortable securing one at that price...


I did see 2 hot pink discos while I was there, FYI!


----------



## fashionista423

love2shop_26 said:


> I went to the Downtown Seattle boutique and when I asked about the sale the first question I got was if I was invited. I said I hadn't gotten the invite. I only got invited once and never went so never got invited again.
> 
> But anyway he still proceeded to show me what was included.  Most of the bags were under lock and key including the wallets. They did have the Disco bags (in orange and pink only) out on display as well as the pink Soho top handle bag.  I also looked at the shoes, sunglasses, and scarves. Their shoe selection was pretty slim pickin, so I went ahead and got the Disco bag.  He did say the link should go out tomorrow so I'm hoping there's better selection.
> 
> Anyway here's the bag I got. I wasn't sure about the color at first but it's actually really nice. It made my outfit stand out even more when I tried it on there.


If you don't mind me asking how much did the disco come out to?


----------



## love2shop_26

fashionista423 said:


> If you don't mind me asking how much did the disco come out to?


It was $588, 40% off $980.

Here are some of the bags included.  These are not all of them tho, I saw a few more than what's on here but I didn't look at them closely coz I wasn't interested in the bigger bags.


----------



## meowmix318

meowmix318 said:


> Glad I didn't make a special trip out to Costa mesa today then. Look forward to the online sale tomorrow. Thanks for your response.



Oops meant to reply to the comment above mine


----------



## SArmstrong

Can someone share their SA's # that was able to get a disco for 40% off, if they'll ship?


----------



## SArmstrong

Stacy31 said:


> Update:  I emailed Thomas and my order did go through! He said it shipped yesterday and the charge is on my cc. I didn't receive a tracking number, but since I am not that far away geographically, it should be arriving in the next few days


Would you share his email address?  I'd love to contact him to see if he can find a disco for me for 40% off


----------



## Stacy31

SArmstrong said:


> Would you share his email address?  I'd love to contact him to see if he can find a disco for me for 40% off


 


Hello!  If you go to page 56 of this thread (post #831), another member shared where you could find all of his contact info. on TPF.  I believe she said it's in a no chatting thread  Good luck!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi I tried cutting and pasting the info for the Saks personal assistant Thomas. 
Here it is:

Thomas Kissell
   Personal Stylist

  Fifth Avenue Club

*SHOP WITH ME 24/7 AT:*

http://stores.saks.com/saksthomas

  Saks Fifth Avenue

  2 Bala Plaza

  Bala Cynwyd, PA 19004

  M: 267-453-8641

  O: 610-667-3225 ext. 313

  E: Thomas_Kissell@s5a.com


----------



## phillj12

applecidered said:


> I did see 2 hot pink discos while I was there, FYI!




Thank you!


----------



## Andrastar

belle2456 said:


> Just received my Pre-Sale order from Saks and joining the Disco club . I Love the colors




[emoji7] GORGEOUS!


----------



## highrider9o9

vilette21c said:


> I have to agree to this. I've been disappointed with Gucci these past few years. I have bought a lot of stuff from them, either online or at the store and they don't take care of their clients well. The Gucci store here in Tampa has a high turnover of employees and the employees always look so stressful.


I'm in tampa as well, and I assume you're talking about international plaza. Every time I go in there, they all look so miserable.


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci private sale starts 5/23/16. If anyone is interested I got pictures of all the items going on sale from my sales associate.


----------



## tw3nty2

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci private sale starts 5/23/16. If anyone is interested I got pictures of all the items going on sale from my sales associate.




pls share )


----------



## tw3nty2

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci private sale starts 5/23/16. If anyone is interested I got pictures of all the items going on sale from my sales associate.




I thought it's today , May 22nd


----------



## Qteepiec

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci private sale starts 5/23/16. If anyone is interested I got pictures of all the items going on sale from my sales associate.




Ooh yes please share!

Other than Disco, what other cross body bags are included?


----------



## tweetie1288

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci private sale starts 5/23/16. If anyone is interested I got pictures of all the items going on sale from my sales associate.


Can you post them?  Thanks!


----------



## Love2shopgirl

I can post all the pictures, but I'm trying to figure out how if someone can let me know how I would appreciate it.


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci sale


----------



## Poisonivy

Pam_I_am said:


> Some Gucci bags on sale now online at saks including a black soho studded disco bag


I'm not seeing any.  Did you receive a link?


----------



## Pam_I_am

Poisonivy said:


> I'm not seeing any.  Did you receive a link?



Sorry everyone here's the early designer sale link.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/SearchSale.jsp?website=true&rremail=dez637@aol.com&email=dez637@aol.com&site_refer=EML13539PROMSALE522SPS

Lots of designer bags on sale not just Gucci!


----------



## befrank

Pam_I_am said:


> Some Gucci bags on sale now online at saks including a black soho studded disco bag




I'm not seeing any on sale yet.


----------



## Pam_I_am

befrank said:


> I'm not seeing any on sale yet.



I just posted the link that was sent to me. It's the early access.


----------



## Pam_I_am

I know this is the Gucci thread but they have great deals on other designer bags. Not a lot of choices on Gucci this time so I might pass and wait for the Gucci online sale. There's a Givenchy antigona buff beige studded for $1000 off. Amazing! Hope the link works for you guys.


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Pam_I_am said:


> I know this is the Gucci thread but they have great deals on other designer bags. Not a lot of choices on Gucci this time so I might pass and wait for the Gucci online sale. There's a Givenchy antigona buff beige studded for $1000 off. Amazing! Hope the link works for you guys.


I just got the email from Saks myself, but the website must be busy because I can't get on the site.


----------



## chicNclassy

Pam_I_am said:


> Sorry everyone here's the early designer sale link.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...637@aol.com&site_refer=EML13539PROMSALE522SPS
> 
> Lots of designer bags on sale not just Gucci!



I got the email too...I'm not seeing the gucci bag though?


----------



## Pam_I_am

chicNclassy said:


> I got the email too...I'm not seeing the gucci bag though?



I'm on it now and there's tons of designer bags on sale. The soho disco in black studded is still up as well


----------



## befrank

Just saw my email and clicked the link but I'm not seeing the sale items! [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## leesibeth

chicNclassy said:


> I got the email too...I'm not seeing the gucci bag though?


Same here no big designer goodies.


----------



## chicNclassy

Pam_I_am said:


> I'm on it now and there's tons of designer bags on sale. The soho disco in black studded is still up as well



I only see 4 pages for the handbags on sale and they are not any big designers...maybe because I am on the west coast it will not show up yet? I even searched for the studded disco bag and it is at full price still.


----------



## Pam_I_am

I don't know why others can't see the sale. It could be because the site busy but I'm not having issues at all.


----------



## Poisonivy

leesibeth said:


> Same here no big designer goodies.


Ditto.  It's the same bags that have been up for a few weeks.


----------



## Poisonivy

I'm wondering the same thing. Time zones?


----------



## tw3nty2

the Sale ones on Saks are all out of stock


----------



## Poisonivy

tw3nty2 said:


> the Sale ones on Saks are all out of stock


How can they be out of stock already?


----------



## Love2shopgirl

FYI, For all of you SoCal girls, I was told by a sales associate at Cabazon that their Gucci sale sale starts 5/23/16 also. I'm going to try to go up ther before the weekend to avoid the craziness.


----------



## Doraloulou

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci sale...I'm posting handbags only, let me know if you want to see shoes, belts or wallets



Thank you soooooo much for the pics !!! Can you please post the pics of the shoes as well ?? Can't appreciate u enough !!


----------



## befrank

Finally can see it on my computer


----------



## louvigilante

If using your phone, close the browser app and then click on the email if you got it. It's busy though


----------



## tw3nty2

Poisonivy said:


> How can they be out of stock already?




thats all I've been seeing on my end. Same sale thats been going on for the last week or so


----------



## Qteepiec

If you click on the link Pam_I_am sent you can see the page. I'm in California so I don't think it's a time difference issue


----------



## dododoit

Hey everyone, the link works, try a different browser... it didn't show on my IE at first so I tried on Firefox instead, and there they were........ 
thanks Pam_I_am


----------



## Pam_I_am

Qteepiec said:


> If you click on the link Pam_I_am sent you can see the page. I'm in California so I don't think it's a time difference issue
> 
> View attachment 3362159



Thanks for putting up a pic. I was trying to take a screenshot but couldn't figure out how to post on my phone lol. I'm in Cali as well.


----------



## Pam_I_am

Best Givenchy and Saint Laurent sale I've seen so far. But they are selling out super fast. Get it girls and guys!


----------



## befrank

I will wait on the Gucci items since I will have to pay sales tax on Saks. Checking out other sale items.


----------



## chicNclassy

Love2shopgirl said:


> FYI, For all of you SoCal girls, I was told by a sales associate at Cabazon that their Gucci sale sale starts 5/23/16 also. I'm going to try to go up ther before the weekend to avoid the craziness.



Please let us know what they have


----------



## chicNclassy

Ok got it working now!! It wasn't working on my computer using google chrome so i accessed my email on my phone and it worked!! I can see all the sale bags now. I am going to wait, most the bags are 30% off, Gucci is 40%.


----------



## Love2shopgirl

chicNclassy said:


> Please let us know what they have


I will let you know


----------



## Doraloulou

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci sale...I'm posting handbags only, let me know if you want to see shoes, belts or wallets





Love2shopgirl said:


> Shoes sale



Thank you so much for posting the shoe pics for us !!


----------



## chicNclassy

Love2shopgirl said:


> I will let you know




I hope they have some disco bags, I am dying to finally own one but at a great price.


----------



## Solewiz

Anyone know if the backpacks will go on sale.


----------



## Lindaki

Love2shopgirl said:


> Shoes


My Saks page is showing the GG sparkling sandals for $357 instead of $299 that your photo is showing!?! Does anyone know why?


----------



## befrank

Lindaki said:


> My Saks page is showing the GG sparkling sandals for $357 instead of $299 that your photo is showing!?! Does anyone know why?




Saks can choose to discount less (30% instead of 40%). This was the case for most items last winter.


----------



## Love2shopgirl

Gucci prices will be different from Saks


----------



## Lindaki

befrank said:


> Saks can choose to discount less (30% instead of 40%). This was the case for most items last winter.


Ah, thanks!
And thanks love2shopgirl


----------



## ladybeaumont

Was really tempted to get the soho with chain at the saks site but I think I'll wait for the Gucci online sale instead. Have a feeling the selections might be better. I ended up getting a BV Pillow instead.


----------



## Qteepiec

Is there a secret link for the online Gucci sale or will it just be at Gucci.com?


----------



## Pam_I_am

Qteepiec said:


> Is there a secret link for the online Gucci sale or will it just be at Gucci.com?



There will be an early access link that hopefully someone will post here lol


----------



## katja_246

Hi ladies, somewhat new to Gucci and the threads, so sorry if this was asked before.. Does anyone know when the sales start in Europe/Germany? Tia!


----------



## Maracucha

Love2shopgirl said:


> Shoes sale



Would you mind to post the on sale wallets as well?


----------



## befrank

Pam_I_am said:


> There will be an early access link that hopefully someone will post here lol




The link is the same every season: private.gucci.com. It's not active until tomorrow.


----------



## Pam_I_am

befrank said:


> The link is the same every season: private.gucci.com. It's not active until tomorrow.



Ok cool! Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## tweetie1288

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci sale


Thank you for all the pics!!


----------



## nicole192

befrank said:


> The link is the same every season: private.gucci.com. It's not active until tomorrow.



I thought the sale started the 22nd ?&#128553;


----------



## shopgrl12

nicole192 said:


> I thought the sale started the 22nd ?&#128553;


Me too, just tried the link and no luck.


----------



## snibor

Ladies its up!  Gucci private sale on line.  Also I received email a little after 2 a.m. about private sale for Saks.  Shoes and bags.  

Sale not as good as last year.  The bag I bought last year for $600 something is now on sale for $800 something but get to it ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## Sisi12

Guys!!! The sale has started!!! I just ordered my Ursula pumps, yay&#128158;


----------



## kimmie3011

Oh no. I just tried the website and it didn't work..and no email yet either!


----------



## antarctica

Can anyone help me locate this at a store?

Thank!!


----------



## louvigilante

snibor said:


> Ladies its up!  Gucci private sale on line.  Also I received email a little after 2 a.m. about private sale for Saks.  Shoes and bags.
> 
> Sale not as good as last year.  The bag I bought last year for $600 something is now on sale for $800 something but get to it ladies!!!!!!!




Can you post the link? It isn't working for me.

Wait, is this the site website or saks website?


----------



## noegirl

Private.gucci.com


----------



## barbee

louvigilante said:


> Can you post the link? It isn't working for me.
> 
> Wait, is this the site website or saks website?



private.gucci.com    It worked for me!  Just ordered a scarf.


----------



## noegirl

I got the fuchsia disco no shipping no tax!! $589 all said and done ... now I'm contemplating shoes for hubby for his birthday/father's day (same weekend)


----------



## snibor

louvigilante said:


> Can you post the link? It isn't working for me.
> 
> Wait, is this the site website or saks website?


Both!!!!  private.gucci.com and go to saks website!!!!!!  Hurry!!!!  black disco with metal logo on Saks site now!!!!!!

I just ordered espadrilles I didn't think I needed but what the heck!!!  Go ladies go.


----------



## snibor

noegirl said:


> I got the fuchsia disco no shipping no tax!! $589 all said and done ... now I'm contemplating shoes for hubby for his birthday/father's day (same weekend)


Woohoo!!  Congrats!


----------



## Tabbscat

kimmie3011 said:


> Oh no. I just tried the website and it didn't work..and no email yet either!




Me 2.


----------



## GaitreeS

Nothing for Canada either &#128532;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Tabbscat said:


> Me 2.



Try it again. It just worked for me.

https://private.gucci.com/us/en/

Maybe if you cut and paste the whole link.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Both!!!!  private.gucci.com and go to saks website!!!!!!  Hurry!!!!  black disco with metal logo on Saks site now!!!!!!
> 
> I just ordered espadrilles I didn't think I needed but what the heck!!!  Go ladies go.



Lol. I resemble that! ordered the Microguccisima leather wallet on chain I don't need lmao.

I put it in my cart and paid for it right away, only because I've put stuff in my cart to find it gone because of hesitation.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I went to https://private.gucci.com/us/en/ in FireFox and was able to get in immediately. On the fence about the pink disco.


----------



## snibor

Lol. I resemble that! ordered the Microguccisima leather wall on chain I don't need lmao

Lol. Ya need is a relative term. Haa..congrats.


----------



## chicNclassy

only orange and pink disco  guess I will have to wait on owning a disco


----------



## ang3lina33

Very limited... Same stuff from last year. Kinda disappointing... Hope they add more


----------



## bonniny

I bought a pretty coral card case, and a lilac mini gg scarf for $139- more than 50% off.  Good deal!  All before 9 on a Sunday, lol.  Thanks for letting me know the private sale link is up!  Already got a pink disco from Saks earlier in the week.


----------



## antarctica

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci private sale starts 5/23/16. If anyone is interested I got pictures of all the items going on sale from my sales associate.




Do you have SA info?

Im very interested in a bag, thx


----------



## SimplyB

Canadian ladies...private sale is up: https://private.gucci.com/ca/en/

We don't get the free shipping/no tax deal like our US sisters...still 40% off and saved me $ on gas (3 hrs away from store since I'm at the cottage...gotta love online shopping)

Just snagged a pink disco (colour out of my comfort zone but the spring weather made me buy it, LOL!). Also got a red mini swing tote (wanted a red crossbody and that fit the bill)

Saw mini Emily that tempted me.  Lots of swing totes in neutral colours.  Disco only pink (fuchsia) and orange left.  Bamboo totes and backpacks.

Cheers everyone...happy shopping!


----------



## noegirl

I grabbed the gg thong sandals, 2 pair of drivers for my hubby, gg web wool scarf and the pink disco... I really want the bree guccisima continental wallet...but I feel like I spent too much already lol


----------



## GirlieGirl68

I tried the link and it didn't work. I copied and pasted the link and I'm in.


----------



## GirlieGirl68

I wanted the Supreme Slip on sneakers but my size was sold out. Bummer


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicNclassy said:


> only orange and pink disco  guess I will have to wait on owning a disco



i saw that too... bummed over the colors... i do own one disco.. a patent, and they are just awesome... but these colors aren't my faves. wait for a color you love and you will love the bag even more - it truly is terrific


----------



## snibor

Saks had a black with metallic logo disco on sale on line this am. Don't know if it's still available. I thought bout it but didn't buy


----------



## applecidered

Love2shopgirl said:


> Gucci sale...Pictures were taken with a phone from the catalog so some of them may be a little blurry.


Wow, thanks for uploading!

Quickly looked at the private.gucci.com and will hold back for now... I just purchased something in store yesterday and need to show restraint.


----------



## snibor

I deleted email from saks and it looks like you need it to get sale. stuff. Now when I look at saks website Gucci stuff regular price. Interesting.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

These online purchases are returnable correct ...Only in store is final ?


----------



## snibor

Guccigirlkells said:


> These online purchases are returnable correct ...Only in store is final ?


Saks returnable.  Not sure about Gucci site but I believe its returnable. Anyone else know for sure?


----------



## applecidered

Yes, returnable on gucci.com if within 10 days. But you pay for return shipping.


----------



## shoegal11

I've been trying forever to access the saks private sale link but it keeps taking me to the old sale page.. i tried using google chrome but no luck,, any other suggestions??? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Guccigirlkells

applecidered said:


> Yes, returnable on gucci.com if within 10 days. But you pay for return shipping.




Ohhh so I can't return it to a Gucci store if I purchased from the Gucci site ? I'm always so reluctant to send stuff back via the mail but if I hv to I will ... Thanks


----------



## fashionista423

Is gucci going to go on sale at neiman marcus?


----------



## HiromiT

Grabbed the only thing that i wanted from the Gucci.com sale - a Soho key case in fuschia. 
Good luck with your purchases, everyone!


----------



## snibor

shoegal11 said:


> I've been trying forever to access the saks private sale link but it keeps taking me to the old sale page.. i tried using google chrome but no luck,, any other suggestions??? Thank you in advance for your help!


Unfortunately I don't know what happened.  I received an email a little after 2 a.m. but I deleted it after I ordered this morning.  Now when I go to saks site it doesn't show gucci sale.  If I get it back up I will post link.  

They also had some different things than the gucci site.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> I deleted email from saks and it looks like you need it to get sale. stuff. Now when I look at saks website Gucci stuff regular price. Interesting.



If you are interested in checking it out, go to your trash folder and mark it as unread; then you should have access.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

shoegal11 said:


> I've been trying forever to access the saks private sale link but it keeps taking me to the old sale page.. i tried using google chrome but no luck,, any other suggestions??? Thank you in advance for your help!



I tried posting a link but it's not working. Sorry.


----------



## Snow Diva

SimplyB said:


> Canadian ladies...private sale is up: https://private.gucci.com/ca/en/
> 
> We don't get the free shipping/no tax deal like our US sisters...still 40% off and saved me $ on gas (3 hrs away from store since I'm at the cottage...gotta love online shopping)
> 
> Just snagged a pink disco (colour out of my comfort zone but the spring weather made me buy it, LOL!). Also got a red mini swing tote (wanted a red crossbody and that fit the bill)
> 
> Saw mini Emily that tempted me.  Lots of swing totes in neutral colours.  Disco only pink (fuchsia) and orange left.  Bamboo totes and backpacks.
> 
> Cheers everyone...happy shopping!




I ordered the same things! I'm also tempted by the Emily and black swing tote so let's see if I can show any restraint! Enjoy the rest of the long weekend at the cottage!


----------



## applecidered

I really like how in this sale some really popular colors are on there (like black and red). I'm still showing restraint lol!! I had my eye on the red swing mini as well since it's actually not a bad price 

And yes to the other poster, you can only return online purchases through mail.


----------



## lms910

Anyone have ir getting the micro guccisima clutch?? Is it tiny??


----------



## snibor

Saks can be returned in store too.


----------



## phillj12

applecidered said:


> Got a small soho shoulder bag in nude for 40% off.  I am on ban island! My husband was with me and after an hour he was like make a decision! lol poor guy. He knew I was wanting a Chanel but knowing myself I can't justify a $5k price tag on that, so $800 will do...  Still a lot though.
> 
> I was debating between the red swing mini and the soho shoulder, but I thought the soho shoulder would be more versatile. The black was available as well.


Can you take a photo of the nude bag you got? Is it this color? Would love this one too!

Despite having Chanel flaps, I tend to wear my soho disco WAY more!

Is yours this "rose beige" leather?

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...P0Y8QFZHAMRQDsGbhKqchgqgvgjMXtASP4xoCFlPw_wcB


----------



## phillj12

Eek! Anyone have the private sale link for the US?


----------



## parisianescape

love2shop_26 said:


> I went to the Downtown Seattle boutique and when I asked about the sale the first question I got was if I was invited. I said I hadn't gotten the invite. I only got invited once and never went so never got invited again.
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway he still proceeded to show me what was included.  Most of the bags were under lock and key including the wallets. They did have the Disco bags (in orange and pink only) out on display as well as the pink Soho top handle bag.  I also looked at the shoes, sunglasses, and scarves. Their shoe selection was pretty slim pickin, so I went ahead and got the Disco bag.  He did say the link should go out tomorrow so I'm hoping there's better selection.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway here's the bag I got. I wasn't sure about the color at first but it's actually really nice. It made my outfit stand out even more when I tried it on there.




Beautiful! How much was it during the sale?


----------



## applecidered

phillj12 said:


> Can you take a photo of the nude bag you got? Is it this color? Would love this one too!
> 
> Despite having Chanel flaps, I tend to wear my soho disco WAY more!
> 
> Is yours this "rose beige" leather?



Here are my pics I took last night. I hope the bedroom lighting is accurate enough, since I tend to believe that if I took pictures outside on a sunny day that's the best way to tell color imo. It could be "rose beige"? I think it more of a nude.

Here is the link: https://private.gucci.com/us/en/ca/women/handbags-c-women-handbags

The black version is on there.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lms910 said:


> Anyone have ir getting the micro guccisima clutch?? Is it tiny??



If you go to the Saks site and check on that bag, it will give you an image of a model holding it. It's not tiny at all; it's a nice size.


----------



## phillj12

applecidered said:


> Here are my pics I took last night. I hope the bedroom lighting is accurate enough, since I tend to believe that if I took pictures outside on a sunny day that's the best way to tell color imo. It could be "rose beige"? I think it more of a nude.
> 
> Here is the link: https://private.gucci.com/us/en/ca/women/handbags-c-women-handbags
> 
> The black version is on there.


Gorgeous! What a great deal! CONGRATS!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

applecidered said:


> Here are my pics I took last night. I hope the bedroom lighting is accurate enough, since I tend to believe that if I took pictures outside on a sunny day that's the best way to tell color imo. It could be "rose beige"? I think it more of a nude.
> 
> Here is the link: https://private.gucci.com/us/en/ca/women/handbags-c-women-handbags
> 
> The black version is on there.



Absolutely gorgeous!! Great color!  Enjoy.


----------



## Maracucha

applecidered said:


> Here are my pics I took last night. I hope the bedroom lighting is accurate enough, since I tend to believe that if I took pictures outside on a sunny day that's the best way to tell color imo. It could be "rose beige"? I think it more of a nude.
> 
> Here is the link: https://private.gucci.com/us/en/ca/women/handbags-c-women-handbags
> 
> The black version is on there.



Just in love&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Lol love the nude color


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lms910 said:


> Anyone have ir getting the micro guccisima clutch?? Is it tiny??



Here I found the info you are looking for; that is of course if this is the bag. 


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446544867&R=885133771184&P_name=Gucci&sid=71463912162618&Ntt=gucci&N=5051&bmUID=ljePHl4

I guess you have to cut and paste the whole link.


----------



## applecidered

phillj12 said:


> Gorgeous! What a great deal! CONGRATS!


Thanks! Although it was 40% off, I constantly have like buyers remorse, especially something that is still several hundred dollars! But I know I can wear it easily given the versatility of the color hehe. I was debating the black as well but maybe I'll save that color for a Chanel flap eventually...


----------



## applecidered

Johnpauliegal and Maracucha> Thank you!


----------



## phillj12

I copied and pasted and link worked. I love the pink disco...

Can you return if you buy from sale?


----------



## GirlieGirl68

You guys are on point! I got the link here before I received the email from Gucci which I received 18 minutes ago. Lol.


----------



## GirlieGirl68

Yes, you have 10 days to return items.


----------



## DianaGG

Just bought my first Gucci bag. A black guccisima leather Emily bag.
@ private.gucci.com. (I just googled "gucci private sale" )
Though Im nervous because on the confirmation email states "...we will inform you if we were unable to fulfill your order"   I just want my bag here with me haha.

Good luck to all of you ladies, happy shopping!


----------



## dichka

I see the saks sale is up, any Intel on Nordstrom? I have gift cards and notes I want to use up


----------



## parisianescape

GirlieGirl68 said:


> You guys are on point! I got the link here before I received the email from Gucci which I received 18 minutes ago. Lol.




Me too!! Already ordered...


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I'm dying for the Neiman Marcus sale to start .... The only thing i wanted from private Gucci sale was a pair of shoes that's already sold out


----------



## noegirl

I really really really wanted the metallic blooms slip on but they were low on sizes first thing this morning :/


----------



## SugahSweetTee

If the item (shawl) I wanted was on the NM site a few days ago and now is gone, is it safe to assume it will be on sale whenever their sale starts?


----------



## Sairasworld

Does anybody know why the private sale link comes up with an authentication pop up in the UK? I haven't had anything in the mail yet. I would be extremely grateful if someone would kindly post the login details for us! Xxx


----------



## papertiger

Sairasworld said:


> Does anybody know why the private sale link comes up with an authentication pop up in the UK? I haven't had anything in the mail yet. I would be extremely grateful if someone would kindly post the login details for us! Xxx



I think I've mentioned this about 100 times so far, the _only_ sale that's going on right now in Europe is the VIP, SA personal invitation only in-store. 

Reg private sale NOT ON yet

On-line private sale NOT ON yet


----------



## glamourdoll.

Just placed my order on the Canadian Gucci site for the Miss GG hobo which is what I wanted this whole time! Thanks so much for all the intel everyone has given  I wanted this bag for half a year haha


----------



## Shelly319

The link is now working. Just got an email at 930 this morning  https://private.gucci.com/us/en/

Enjoy!


----------



## SimplyB

Snow Diva said:


> I ordered the same things! I'm also tempted by the Emily and black swing tote so let's see if I can show any restraint! Enjoy the rest of the long weekend at the cottage!




Yea...bag twins!  If you're contemplating the swing tote, it's a great bag. I bought the medium black swing tote (older version without the luggage tag detail) at Marshalls back in September and love it (it's $100 cheaper at this sale than what I paid).  It's a great all leather alternative to the LV neverfull, which I was looking at. At this price it's a great investment.

I am still tempted by the mini Emily...its just a hair too small and I'm not sure if my lifestyle is quite there yet (I need to carry little stuff for kids). I've seen it at Marshalls, so I'm hoping it will return.  If it does, then it's meant to be! 

Have a great long weekend!


----------



## applecidered

glamourdoll. said:


> Just placed my order on the Canadian Gucci site for the Miss GG hobo which is what I wanted this whole time! Thanks so much for all the intel everyone has given  I wanted this bag for half a year haha


I saw that too and was tempted... hehe.


----------



## Maracucha

glamourdoll. said:


> Just placed my order on the Canadian Gucci site for the Miss GG hobo which is what I wanted this whole time! Thanks so much for all the intel everyone has given  I wanted this bag for half a year haha



How you got the link for Canadian site? I want the same bag!


----------



## panterka

Didn't want to buy anything at first, but ended up ordering an orange disco. Would be great color for the summer! I own dark green disco and wear it a year around.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Maracucha said:


> How you got the link for Canadian site? I want the same bag!




I just changed the URL from what was posted. 

https://private.gucci.com/ca/en/


----------



## calipursegal

Does anyone have the document holder? I'm wondering if it will work as a clutch.


----------



## Maracucha

glamourdoll. said:


> I just changed the URL from what was posted.
> 
> https://private.gucci.com/ca/en/



Thanks!!!


----------



## Maracucha

Does anyone has received the private link from NM or N?


----------



## noegirl

calipursegal said:


> Does anyone have the document holder? I'm wondering if it will work as a clutch.



It Def can!!!


----------



## nova_girl

Shelly319 said:


> The link is now working. Just got an email at 930 this morning  https://private.gucci.com/us/en/
> 
> Enjoy!



I got the email too. I almost deleted it because I get so much spam but then I saw my favorite 4 letter word in the subject- sale!

I didn't see anything that interested me though, which makes my wallet happy.


----------



## jpark2

Just ordered the taupe and pink swing tote. Thanks for the intel ladies &#129303;


----------



## mugenprincess

I just bought the fuschia disco and 2 belts.  Sad that the belts weren't as cheap as during the last sale. Oh well!

And has anyone seen this? Pic borrowed from another poster. I was hoping they'd have it on the online sale but no luck


----------



## tweetie1288

mugenprincess said:


> I just bought the fuschia disco and 2 belts.  Sad that the belts weren't as cheap as during the last sale. Oh well!
> 
> And has anyone seen this? Pic borrowed from another poster. I was hoping they'd have it on the online sale but no luck
> View attachment 3362421


Saw it at the Boston Gucci store earlier this week. Good luck!!


----------



## phillj12

Thank you for the link! I got a black leather tote...not sure the name! SO appreciate your help ladies!


----------



## tweetie1288

For those that already have the pink soho is it a very bright pink?  I was hoping the purple would go on sale but now I'm torn if I should wait for the purple to go on sale (hopefully the fall)  or go for the pink. I already have the dusty rose Soho flap that why I'm not sure if I should get the pink.... [emoji31] [emoji31]


----------



## phillj12

mugenprincess said:


> I just bought the fuschia disco and 2 belts.  Sad that the belts weren't as cheap as during the last sale. Oh well!
> 
> And has anyone seen this? Pic borrowed from another poster. I was hoping they'd have it on the online sale but no luck
> View attachment 3362421




Where did you buy the pink disco? Do you think they have more? I bought at NM but they only had 20% off...


----------



## applecidered

tweetie1288 said:


> For those that already have the pink soho is it a very bright pink?  I was hoping the purple would go on sale but now I'm torn if I should wait for the purple to go on sale (hopefully the fall)  or go for the pink. I already have the dusty rose Soho flap that why I'm not sure if I should get the pink.... [emoji31] [emoji31]


When I tried it in store, it was a really deep pink. I was wearing a coral shirt and it definitely clashed with my outfit, but that's an unfair comparison since I wouldn't wear a colorful bag with a colorful top.


----------



## snoopysleepy

I ordered the Taupe Swing tote .  But the Bree canvas with pink trim is calling out to me, LOL!!! Does anybody have this bag? Bummer, my 13 in macbook might not fit.


----------



## calipursegal

noegirl said:


> It Def can!!!



Thanks! 

I'm so sad, the belt I wanted sold out in my size while I was still shopping. I wanted a 90 and had to get 85!  I hope it works. Guess that's motivation to lose weight...


----------



## papertiger

tweetie1288 said:


> For those that already have the pink soho is it a very bright pink?  I was hoping the purple would go on sale but now I'm torn if I should wait for the purple to go on sale (hopefully the fall)  or go for the pink. I already have the dusty rose Soho flap that why I'm not sure if I should get the pink.... [emoji31] [emoji31]





> The Soho Disco:
> 
> Pink on sale is not a hot-pink or a magenta it's a real fuchsia, a very vibrant blue-pink.
> 
> Orange on sale is a _very_ vibrant orange (almost fluro but not quite). If you want maximum pop, that's the one to go for.



Hi* tweetie*, see above


----------



## tweetie1288

applecidered said:


> When I tried it in store, it was a really deep pink. I was wearing a coral shirt and it definitely clashed with my outfit, but that's an unfair comparison since I wouldn't wear a colorful bag with a colorful top.


Thank you both.  I think I'll go for it.  I can always return it. [emoji6] [emoji6] 


papertiger said:


> Hi* tweetie*, see above


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Which one should I get ?


	

		
			
		

		
	
 horsebit ankle
Or 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 chained boots


----------



## forgetmenot301

CaribeanQueen said:


> Which one should I get ?
> View attachment 3362441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsebit ankle
> Or
> View attachment 3362442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chained boots




Chained boots on the bottom [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## tweetie1288

CaribeanQueen said:


> Which one should I get ?
> View attachment 3362441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsebit ankle
> Or
> View attachment 3362442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chained boots



Bottom! !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

CaribeanQueen said:


> Which one should I get ?
> View attachment 3362441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsebit ankle
> Or
> View attachment 3362442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chained boots



Bottom for me too


----------



## glamourdoll.

CaribeanQueen said:


> Which one should I get ?
> View attachment 3362441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsebit ankle
> Or
> View attachment 3362442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chained boots



Chained boots


----------



## phillj12

I just got a pink Soho disco from Gucci Boutique in Washington, DC. They have another and the SA was happy to search for other stuff for me too! Try him if you're looking for a bag!

Brian -301.640.9095

Tell him Julie gave you his info. He was super friendly and helpful! Which seems unique for an SA at a boutique.


----------



## ctk

Gucci annual sale is back but I couldn't put it in the sale chat room for some reason ...[emoji15]


----------



## Shelly319

nova_girl said:


> I got the email too. I almost deleted it because I get so much spam but then I saw my favorite 4 letter word in the subject- sale!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything that interested me though, which makes my wallet happy.




And it makes my wallet very happy too! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji38]


----------



## LVChanelLISA

CaribeanQueen said:


> Which one should I get ?
> View attachment 3362441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsebit ankle
> Or
> View attachment 3362442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chained boots




My vote is for the Chained boots! I just bought them earlier this week and love them! The chain detail is removable, but I like it with the chain. Good luck!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

LVChanelLISA said:


> My vote is for the Chained boots! I just bought them earlier this week and love them! The chain detail is removable, but I like it with the chain. Good luck!




Thanks.  I saw your haul and loved them. Does the boot fit true to size


----------



## Maracucha

snoopysleepy said:


> I ordered the Taupe Swing tote .  But the Bree canvas with pink trim is calling out to me, LOL!!! Does anybody have this bag? Bummer, my 13 in macbook might not fit.



I don't see the Bree canvas @ the online private sale? Where did you see it?


----------



## snoopysleepy

Maracucha said:


> I don't see the Bree canvas @ the online private sale? Where did you see it?


It's in the online private sale, they have the hazel trim, pink trim for $779, also a black leather one for $949.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

CaribeanQueen said:


> Thanks.  I saw your haul and loved them. Does the boot fit true to size




Yes, I am usually a 39 in most brands for boots or ballets flats and these fit me perfectly in a 39.


----------



## danny123

I'm sorry, but is there a link for the private EU sale? I tried to change the url to uk/se (England/Sweden) instead of us (United States) but it said I needed a username and password for that 

EDIT: woops, it seems like the EU sale starts later. I'm excited to see what all of you will pick up! The selection for the men's items on the US sale was awesome, so I hope the women's is just as good!


----------



## bonniny

Got my shipping confirmation already for my online private sale goodies.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

bonniny said:


> Got my shipping confirmation already for my online private sale goodies.



That's great!! 

Whoo hoo lol; as did I; after reading this. I found it in my junk folder lmao.


----------



## Rmsko

Does anyone know if Gucci watches go on sale as well?


----------



## happybaglady16

chocofrapp said:


> Very nice color. It's not so bright. How does it compare to an orange fruit?



Hi! Sorry for the delay. It's more of a burnt orange instead of a bright orange. It's called "Sun Orange" if you'd like to search for more images. Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Rmsko said:


> Does anyone know if Gucci watches go on sale as well?



I haven't seen them on sale during Gucci's private or public sale; however every so often I would snatch one up from a sale at Neiman. Also, saks off 5th always seems to have Gucci watches on sale.

Jewelry television JTV also has them on sale.


----------



## happybaglady16

shopping247 said:


> btw, please post your pics in the disco clubhouse (if you haven't already done so). i initially went there looking for such pictures of the sun orange, and to my disappointment did not see any. your photos will be very useful for future stalkers of this color.



Thank you so much! I posted it in the clubhouse today. I appreciate your kind words. It is a super gorgeous color and I am so happy to have gotten it.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Crazy question - have you ever purchased a Men's Gucci Loafer for yourselves?  I've always thought they might be a bit clunky, but wow there are some cute ones on sale!


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> Crazy question - have you ever purchased a Men's Gucci Loafer for yourselves?  I've always thought they might be a bit clunky, but wow there are some cute ones on sale!



I have men's lace-ups. Men's sizes are different. You have to go down a whole size and they'll still be a bit more roomy than the ladies.


----------



## Rmsko

Johnpauliegal said:


> I haven't seen them on sale during Gucci's private or public sale; however every so often I would snatch one up from a sale at Neiman. Also, saks off 5th always seems to have Gucci watches on sale.
> 
> Jewelry television JTV also has them on sale.



Thanks  I'm in Europe so unfortunately no Saks, Neiman's or JTV. Maybe more luck at a local jeweler.


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> I have men's lace-ups. Men's sizes are different. You have to go down a whole size and they'll still be a bit more roomy than the ladies.




How do you calculate the sizing?  If I'm a 39.5 IT in women's?


----------



## noegirl

My thong sandals and pink disco have shipped. Waiting on my hubby's things.


----------



## Sairasworld

papertiger said:


> I think I've mentioned this about 100 times so far, the _only_ sale that's going on right now in Europe is the VIP, SA personal invitation only in-store.
> 
> Reg private sale NOT ON yet
> 
> On-line private sale NOT ON yet



Ahhh sorry I didn't notice... Been stalking the private link for weeks now and was gutted when I realised it was US/CA only today!
Please anyone, do give the UK/EU shoppers a heads up if you know when our private online sale will starts *thumbs up*
Xxx


----------



## TravelBug

Couldn't resist this little cuties ... I like how it's wide enough to hold my iphone, hope the strap will work out.

https://private.gucci.com/us/en/pr/...categoryPath=Children/Girls/Girls-Accessories


----------



## LeatherBee

Guccigirlkells said:


> Ohhh so I can't return it to a Gucci store if I purchased from the Gucci site ? I'm always so reluctant to send stuff back via the mail but if I hv to I will ... Thanks




Correct--sale items bought online can only be returned by mail at your expense :/


----------



## befrank

TravelBug said:


> Couldn't resist this little cuties ... I like how it's wide enough to hold my iphone, hope the strap will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> https://private.gucci.com/us/en/pr/...categoryPath=Children/Girls/Girls-Accessories




Cute! I bought one of the girls round wristlets in metallic gold last fall. Functional and at a lower price.


----------



## rosewang924

dichka said:


> I see the saks sale is up, any Intel on Nordstrom? I have gift cards and notes I want to use up


Nordstrom is doing presale, started last Thurs., I bought a Jackie hobo crossbody.


----------



## befrank

I managed to restrict myself to a wallet. I bought the black guccissima wallet with detachable chain. I'm planning to use it as a wallet mostly by I like having the chain as an option.


----------



## prettyali

Is RTW not posted on the online sale?


----------



## danny123

The multicolour Soho Disco on sale on the US website is kind of gorgeous


----------



## dichka

rosewang924 said:


> Nordstrom is doing presale, started last Thurs., I bought a Jackie hobo crossbody.




Do you have an SA? My old SA left retail and the one I gave my info to by where I live clearly didn't contact me


----------



## SArmstrong

Does anyone know if the soho mini chain is 40% off anywhere now or will be added to the online sale?


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> How do you calculate the sizing?  If I'm a 39.5 IT in women's?



38.5 

And there you see how hard it is! Most men's shoes start at (men's) 40


----------



## Qteepiec

dichka said:


> Do you have an SA? My old SA left retail and the one I gave my info to by where I live clearly didn't contact me




I have Patrice in Nordstroms Sacramento helping me with Gucci. She will send you photos too +1 (916) 752-6453


----------



## papertiger

prettyali said:


> Is RTW not posted on the online sale?



Apparently not online 

Even in-store RTW was only 30% off and very selected pieces only. Apparently Gucci makes far fewer of each sizes under AM (post-AW15) 

Maybe check back when the general sale starts


----------



## papertiger

Sairasworld said:


> Ahhh sorry I didn't notice... Been stalking the private link for weeks now and was gutted when I realised it was US/CA only today!
> Please anyone, do give the UK/EU shoppers a heads up if you know when our private online sale will starts *thumbs up*
> Xxx



No problem 

Someone will post it so don't worry. The actual sale doesn't apparently start till 18 June (this is from the Europe thread - not info straight from my SA) so it's usually a week before (but keep checking)


----------



## Qteepiec

I procrastinated and didn't get the orange disco. Now it's sold out and so is the soho chain cross body in Orange. Will the website be adding more items and colors? How did it work out last year?


----------



## rosewang924

fashionista423 said:


> Is gucci going to go on sale at neiman marcus?


NM Topanga started their sale on Friday, 5/20.


----------



## rosewang924

dichka said:


> Do you have an SA? My old SA left retail and the one I gave my info to by where I live clearly didn't contact me


I don't have SA, but the SA that helped me is really really nice, her name is Justine.  This is Nordstrom in Topanga Mall.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Qteepiec said:


> I procrastinated and didn't get the orange disco. Now it's sold out and so is the soho chain cross body in Orange. Will the website be adding more items and colors? How did it work out last year?



no, they won't add. but check back like next week and all the people who bought and then returned... their items will pop back up for sale. discos go out to people and then come back as returns in about a week or so and the items become available again... but you have to look like every second, because they go on/off the site at all times after this. and some people put in their cart and then don't buy, so it comes back onto the site. it'll be luck at this point.


----------



## snibor

I cannot wait to see everyone's goodies!


----------



## comeflywithme

i'm debating myself if I should get the disco, I'm not crazy about the color but I love the style


----------



## SugahSweetTee

comeflywithme said:


> i'm debating myself if I should get the disco, I'm not crazy about the color but I love the style




Debate for 5 minutes and there will be no debate because it will be sold out


----------



## shopping247

comeflywithme said:


> i'm debating myself if I should get the disco, I'm not crazy about the color but I love the style



don't forget that you can always return your online order within 10 days of delivery (double check their policy under their FAQ). 

for fun i added the rainbow python, orange and pink soho discos into my shopping bag this morning, and now the orange has been sold out. pink is still available though.


----------



## shopping247

Qteepiec said:


> I procrastinated and didn't get the orange disco. Now it's sold out and so is the soho chain cross body in Orange. Will the website be adding more items and colors? How did it work out last year?



sorry that you weren't able to get the orange disco from the gucci website. definitely double check the website. 

did you call around nordstrom stores to see if they have this in stock? they are honoring the gucci discount of 40% and they have a really wonderful return policy if for whatever reason your purchase does not work out for you.


----------



## shopping247

happybaglady16 said:


> Thank you so much! I posted it in the clubhouse today. I appreciate your kind words. It is a super gorgeous color and I am so happy to have gotten it.



thanks for posting a photo of your beautiful bag to the clubhouse!! 

i can't wait to get my order processed and shipped out by nordstroms. fingers crossed that the whole transaction will go smoothly.


----------



## Qteepiec

shopping247 said:


> sorry that you weren't able to get the orange disco from the gucci website. definitely double check the website.
> 
> did you call around nordstrom stores to see if they have this in stock? they are honoring the gucci discount of 40% and they have a really wonderful return policy if for whatever reason your purchase does not work out for you.




I was working with an associate and he said that there was only one disco orange in the whole company on Friday.


----------



## shopping247

Qteepiec said:


> I was working with an associate and he said that there was only one disco orange in the whole company on Friday.


bummer to hear that.  seems like a lot of people jumped on the pre-sale that was going on. 

well, definitely keep stalking the gucci private sale website for potential returns.


----------



## phillj12

Omg, there was a metallic soho disco on the Saks site this am for $398!!! How could have been so low?? Sadly I wasn't on early enough to get one!


----------



## tweetie1288

phillj12 said:


> Omg, there was a metallic soho disco on the Saks site this am for $398!!! How could have been so low?? Sadly I wasn't on early enough to get one!


Where did you see that?


----------



## louvigilante

phillj12 said:


> Omg, there was a metallic soho disco on the Saks site this am for $398!!! How could have been so low?? Sadly I wasn't on early enough to get one!




It was sold out before and they never took it off.


----------



## shopping247

Hey - forgot who was looking for the Soho Disco in purple leather - it IS on sale at the Neiman's website, but the discount is not 40%. 

FWIW, Saks currently does not have the purple on sale at all, and I have not heard anything about the Gucci stores having this in stock. Their website does not have the purple at all (full price or discounted). I posted the link to the purple and a few other Soho bags on the no chat thread of the sales. Good luck!

Purple chain also on sale at Neiman's, and also the studded black, fuschia, and rainbow python.


----------



## chicNclassy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i saw that too... bummed over the colors... i do own one disco.. a patent, and they are just awesome... but these colors aren't my faves. wait for a color you love and you will love the bag even more - it truly is terrific



I spent forever looking at the orange one because I love the price lmao I tried convincing myself I could learn to love the orange but ultimately I decided to wait for a color I like otherwise the bag will probably just sit in my closet and be a waste of money and space.


----------



## tweetie1288

shopping247 said:


> Hey - forgot who was looking for the Soho Disco in purple leather - it IS on sale at the Neiman's website, but the discount is not 40%.
> 
> FWIW, Saks currently does not have the purple on sale at all, and I have not heard anything about the Gucci stores having this in stock. Their website does not have the purple at all (full price or discounted). I posted the link to the purple and a few other Soho bags on the no chat thread of the sales. Good luck!
> 
> Purple chain also on sale at Neiman's, and also the studded black, fuschia, and rainbow python.


Thanks.  Probably won't pull the trigger since its not as good discount.


----------



## chicNclassy

shopping247 said:


> Hey - forgot who was looking for the Soho Disco in purple leather - it IS on sale at the Neiman's website, but the discount is not 40%.
> 
> FWIW, Saks currently does not have the purple on sale at all, and I have not heard anything about the Gucci stores having this in stock. Their website does not have the purple at all (full price or discounted). I posted the link to the purple and a few other Soho bags on the no chat thread of the sales. Good luck!
> 
> Purple chain also on sale at Neiman's, and also the studded black, fuschia, and rainbow python.



Nice finds!! Just looked at the pics, I LOOOOVE that purple soho but 20% off plus tax is not a good enough discount for me. Wish it was 40%!!


----------



## shopping247

i highly recommend stalking the purple one on neimans and keep your fingers crossed that it will be around for further discounts. you never know!


----------



## shopping247

chicNclassy said:


> I spent forever looking at the orange one because I love the price lmao I tried convincing myself I could learn to love the orange but ultimately I decided to wait for a color I like otherwise the bag will probably just sit in my closet and be a waste of money and space.



definitely only buy what you love. i fell in love with the sun orange, purple, and bouganville fuschia colors back in december 2015 or so when they put up the cruise/spring collections up. with some luck, these colors managed to stick around for the sale season (because they are not super popular colors, which is fine with me). seems like the 40% discounts always happen for certain colors in the gucci disco line so just keep your eyes open for the color(s) you love and stalk stalk stalk during the end of the seasons for sale prices!


----------



## snoopysleepy

SugahSweetTee said:


> Debate for 5 minutes and there will be no debate because it will be sold out


LMAO!!!   So true.  I was procrastinating on the pink guccissima envelope wallet thinking not many people like pink anyway ( everyone wants the soho)... came back after an hour and it sold out.  ullhair:  beating my head and pulling my hair.  LOL!!!   Should have known better, this happens to me every year, lol!!!


----------



## phillj12

If you can't find a Soho Disco...look for my posting and call Brian at the City Center, DC store...he had a few earlier today!


----------



## chicNclassy

phillj12 said:


> If you can't find a Soho Disco...look for my posting and call Brian at the City Center, DC store...he had a few earlier today!



Any other colors besides the pink and orange??


----------



## dichka

Qteepiec said:


> I have Patrice in Nordstroms Sacramento helping me with Gucci. She will send you photos too +1 (916) 752-6453




Thank you!


----------



## applecidered

chicNclassy said:


> Any other colors besides the pink and orange??


I see a python disco on gucci online, but beyond that it's just pink and orange to my knowledge.


----------



## happybaglady16

shopping247 said:


> thanks for posting a photo of your beautiful bag to the clubhouse!!
> Of course! No problem!
> i can't wait to get my order processed and shipped out by nordstroms. fingers crossed that the whole transaction will go smoothly.



I've got my fingers crossed for you too. I'm sure everything will go perfectly smooth. &#128515;


----------



## baghagg

Ordered these two Gucci Bamboo Totes this afternoon, imagine my surprise that one is already on it's way, same day!    The small was discounted $800.00/large was discounted $1,000.00!  I've wanted them since they first came out! Woohoo!  Is it wrong to want both equally?


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> 38.5
> 
> 
> 
> And there you see how hard it is! Most men's shoes start at (men's) 40




Yikes. You're right. Even if they had the size, I'd be concerned they would look like men's ... but oh so cute!


----------



## crissy11

I bought this first thing this morning to use myself. The size is perfect and I don't think it looks too child-like, at least I hope not! I am loving the backpack trend but smaller ones.


----------



## tweetie1288

I thought the purple disco was going to be on sale but haven't seen it yet so I got this.  Cute little thing with removable straps.


----------



## baghagg

crissy11 said:


> I bought this first thing this morning to use myself. The size is perfect and I don't think it looks too child-like, at least I hope not! I am loving the backpack trend but smaller ones.
> 
> View attachment 3362876



I love this, what are the dimensions?   There is also a diaper bag in this pattern.


----------



## sexyladyyy

Never owned a disco and was trying my luck to get one but the colors that u like are not on sale. 
What to get? Orange or fuschia?


----------



## phillj12

sexyladyyy said:


> Never owned a disco and was trying my luck to get one but the colors that u like are not on sale.
> What to get? Orange or fuschia?




I actually love both colors...I think orange seems more year round, while pink is more seasonal...they are both fun pops of color!


----------



## phillj12

tweetie1288 said:


> I thought the purple disco was going to be on sale but haven't seen it yet so I got this.  Cute little thing with removable straps.




That bag is adorable! I love it! Enjoy!


----------



## sexyladyyy

phillj12 said:


> I actually love both colors...I think orange seems more year round, while pink is more seasonal...they are both fun pops of color!


the orange is not on sale anymore


----------



## NikkiOo

Private sale. Anniversary gift. Can't wait!


----------



## AtlDesigner

NikkiOo said:


> Private sale. Anniversary gift. Can't wait!




Love this bag!


----------



## Tabbscat

tweetie1288 said:


> I thought the purple disco was going to be on sale but haven't seen it yet so I got this.  Cute little thing with removable straps.




The purple disco is on sale at neiman's. Someone posted a link in the other thread. I think it is $784. I love the one you bought too though.  Soooo cute!!


----------



## Maracucha

Can someone share the link for NM private sale? Pleaseee


----------



## baghagg

Maracucha said:


> Can someone share the link for NM private sale? Pleaseee



It may be posted in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-sales-outlet-web-and-authentic-auction-deals-499838.html


----------



## SweetieAsh

I thought the Saks sale was suppose to start online...Ive been checking the site reg since yesterday ugh


----------



## snibor

It did yesterday but only with special link. I received email a little after 2 am Saturday (Sunday morning). Sale items not visible unless u have link. I cud kick myself cauz I ordered shoes then deleted the email. I wanted to go back to check bags


----------



## baghagg

snibor said:


> It did yesterday but only with special link. I received email a little after 2 am Saturday (Sunday morning). Sale items not visible unless u have link. I cud kick myself cauz I ordered shoes then deleted the email. I wanted to go back to check bags



Did you check the trash section of your emails for the deleted email?


----------



## baghagg

Not sure if this will work,  but here's the link:

Saks.com
http://ebm.news.saks.com/c/tag/hBXQ...UY19iSSFz3xw2MC&REF_ID=EML13539PROMSALE522SPS


----------



## Maracucha

baghagg said:


> It may be posted in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-sales-outlet-web-and-authentic-auction-deals-499838.html



Thanks! I searched there and somedody post that there is no actual link for the sale&#128531;


----------



## snibor

Lucky me my trash was deleted by family member. I even tried using link sent with my shipping confirmation for shoes I ordered and it doesn't work


----------



## snibor

Ur saks link works!  But most bags gone.


----------



## SArmstrong

Stacy31 said:


> Hello!  If you go to page 56 of this thread (post #831), another member shared where you could find all of his contact info. on TPF.  I believe she said it's in a no chatting thread  Good luck!




Thank you!


----------



## SweetieAsh

It works! Thank u!! Surprised more Gucci bags aren't on sale...noticed a few that are marked down on Gucci.com but still full price at Saks. Hoping they will go down want to use my Saks card!!


----------



## Maracucha

Hello!! what do you think about Soho shoulder in orange? Not sure but can't stop thinking about it &#128534;


----------



## Maracucha

Hello!! what do you think about Soho shoulder in orange? Not sure but can't stop thinking


----------



## gordonthegreat

Maracucha said:


> Hello!! what do you think about Soho shoulder in orange? Not sure but can't stop thinking



I absolutely love it.  I can't stop thinking about it either. I love the colour.


----------



## tweetie1288

Maracucha said:


> Hello!! what do you think about Soho shoulder in orange? Not sure but can't stop thinking


Great color for year round.  Go for it!!


----------



## Maracucha

Gordonthegreat & tweetie1288 thanks!! I just bought it couldn't ressist my inner voice anymore


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Maracucha said:


> Gordonthegreat & tweetie1288 thanks!! I just bought it couldn't ressist my inner voice anymore




Good decision I love it[emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## Megs

FYI I started a thread on the Private Sale for you all to discuss!


----------



## gordonthegreat

Maracucha said:


> Gordonthegreat & tweetie1288 thanks!! I just bought it couldn't ressist my inner voice anymore



Woohoo!  Congrats!


----------



## Purseloverdiva

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...637@aol.com&site_refer=EML13539PROMSALE522SPS




Here is the link for the Saks private sale, for the ones that missed it.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Not much left though.


----------



## snibor

Just checked home and saks sent email again of sale but not as much left. No discos. Kinda unfair that not everyone gets to see sale stuff. Hoping my espadrilles I ordered fit!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Gucci crystal Boston bag from the Gucci outlet memorial day sale. $267.00!! I think I'm going to give it to my daughter. Bamboo Keychain was $40.00.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Gucci crystal Boston bag from the Gucci outlet memorial day sale. $267.00!! I think I'm going to give it to my daughter. Bamboo Keychain was $40.00.




Omg! That was so cheap. Great deal.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Gucci crystal Boston bag from the Gucci outlet memorial day sale. $267.00!! I think I'm going to give it to my daughter. Bamboo Keychain was $40.00.



OMG. i can't believe what a great deal you got!!  Umm if your daughter don't want it; I'll take it lmao.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Purseloverdiva said:


> Omg! That was so cheap. Great deal.



When I was told the price I thought I didn't hear her correctly. That's lower than pretty much every contemporary brands CHEAPEST bag. It was a no brainer. Plus it's sorta waterproof which is a bonus. I wasn't going to go to the sale because they are madhouses. Glad I got off my butt and made the 30 minute trip. I got a bag at a spectacular/unbelievable price.


----------



## snibor

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## mugenprincess

phillj12 said:


> Where did you buy the pink disco? Do you think they have more? I bought at NM but they only had 20% off...



Sorry, just saw this! but I bought it on the gucci online.

It's still avail to add to cart:  
https://private.gucci.com/us/en/pr/...lDefaultComponent&categoryPath=Women/Handbags


----------



## befrank

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Gucci crystal Boston bag from the Gucci outlet memorial day sale. $267.00!! I think I'm going to give it to my daughter. Bamboo Keychain was $40.00.




Awesome!!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG. i can't believe what a great deal you got!!  Umm if your daughter don't want it; I'll take it lmao.



 She lives in my house so whatever I buy is "hers" anyway even if I bought it for myself. She takes really great care of anything she borrows. I started her out when she was young with a dooney and Bourke in the 5th grade so she knows the RULES. I better get it back in the same condition LOL!! I sent a pic and she loves it!! Sorry girl!!


----------



## yinyin1288

Has anybody's gucci.com order placed yesterday shipped yet? I got an email confirmation for my purchase but my order doesn't show up under the My Orders section on their site.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

yinyin1288 said:


> Has anybody's gucci.com order placed yesterday shipped yet? I got an email confirmation for my purchase but my order doesn't show up under the My Orders section on their site.




I ordered yesterday around 9AM. I just got my shipping confirmation around 2PM today. Have you tried calling customer service?


----------



## befrank

yinyin1288 said:


> Has anybody's gucci.com order placed yesterday shipped yet? I got an email confirmation for my purchase but my order doesn't show up under the My Orders section on their site.




I received a shipping notification earlier today from Fedex showing that my order had been dropped off at a facility for shipment. I placed my order shortly after the sale went live.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

yinyin1288 said:


> Has anybody's gucci.com order placed yesterday shipped yet? I got an email confirmation for my purchase but my order doesn't show up under the My Orders section on their site.




I ordered yesterday am n received shipping emails last night tracked it today n it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## yinyin1288

LVChanelLISA said:


> I ordered yesterday around 9AM. I just got my shipping confirmation around 2PM today. Have you tried calling customer service?



I ordered yesterday around 10:45am EST so I guess I can wait a little longer! I'l try calling them, thanks!



befrank said:


> I received a shipping notification earlier today from Fedex showing that my order had been dropped off at a facility for shipment. I placed my order shortly after the sale went live.



You placed way earlier than I did then, thank you!



Guccigirlkells said:


> I ordered yesterday am n received shipping emails last night tracked it today n it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow



Thanks!!


----------



## mugenprincess

phillj12 said:


> Where did you buy the pink disco? Do you think they have more? I bought at NM but they only had 20% off...





yinyin1288 said:


> Has anybody's gucci.com order placed yesterday shipped yet? I got an email confirmation for my purchase but my order doesn't show up under the My Orders section on their site.



I ordered mine around 9am PT yesterday and just looked in my account and all items says it has shipped. But I haven't gotten an email about shipment yet.


----------



## beata-kelly

yinyin1288 said:


> Has anybody's gucci.com order placed yesterday shipped yet? I got an email confirmation for my purchase but my order doesn't show up under the My Orders section on their site.


I placed order yesterday morning and all my items are already shipped


----------



## yinyin1288

mugenprincess said:


> I ordered mine around 9am PT yesterday and just looked in my account and all items says it has shipped. But I haven't gotten an email about shipment yet.



Thanks! I just called and the nice lady said my order went through but it could take up til friday for the order to ship out.


----------



## baghagg

yinyin1288 said:


> Has anybody's gucci.com order placed yesterday shipped yet? I got an email confirmation for my purchase but my order doesn't show up under the My Orders section on their site.



Post 1293


----------



## remy12

I placed my order at 9am and got an email that my items have shipped.


----------



## Fetish4handbagz

Hi. What are the dates for the Gucci outlet sale? I was at my Gucci outlet this weekend but didn't see a sale. Was I looking in the wrong place? I didn't go in the back with the shoes.


----------



## yinyin1288

baghagg said:


> Post 1293



That looked like a saks order which is why I specifically said gucci site order but I might've missed another post on the latter. Thanks though!


----------



## aprilludgate

Ordered yesterday...crossing my fingers to get a shipping notification!


----------



## bagnshoe

Soho pink and orange disco sold out. Thought my outlet carry them so didn't purchase right away but they didn't have them. Hopefully they will go on sale again this winter sale . Anyone has any Intel pls let me knwo


----------



## calipursegal

Fetish4handbagz said:


> Hi. What are the dates for the Gucci outlet sale? I was at my Gucci outlet this weekend but didn't see a sale. Was I looking in the wrong place? I didn't go in the back with the shoes.



You went in and didn't ask an SA? :weird:


----------



## hellokimmiee

Fetish4handbagz said:


> Hi. What are the dates for the Gucci outlet sale? I was at my Gucci outlet this weekend but didn't see a sale. Was I looking in the wrong place? I didn't go in the back with the shoes.




Sale started today, not sure when it ends.


----------



## Maracucha

Where can I find a miss gg guccisima black leather?


----------



## AtlDesigner

Maracucha said:


> Where can I find a miss gg guccisima black leather?




I saw it online a few hours ago in the Gucci private sale!


----------



## Maracucha

AtlDesigner said:


> I saw it online a few hours ago in the Gucci private sale!



The one that is on the private is miss gg hobo leather but guccissima. I'm asking coz someone post pictures about what is going to be on the sale and there was the guccissima in different colors.


----------



## Maracucha

AtlDesigner said:


> I saw it online a few hours ago in the Gucci private sale!


Thanks though!!!


----------



## dozzaroo

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-my/G...Top-Handle-Bag-Chocolate/prod178300124/p.prod

Just picked this bag up for my mum's birthday at my local store for 40%  cant go wrong for 800 ! The gold and black is in the sale as well


----------



## snibor

New bags back in stock online Saks private sale.  Black disco with metalic logo back up.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Gucci&N=306622828+1553+1678&bmUID=ljxqsyK


----------



## RTA

snibor said:


> New bags back in stock online Saks private sale.  Black disco with metalic logo back up.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...ame=Gucci&N=306622828+1553+1678&bmUID=ljxqsyK




Sold out already.


----------



## snibor

Wow. But bags keep popping back up. Gotta be quick I guess.


----------



## Kelkriska

they have a lot more bags posted now on Saks, 18 are listed. Unfortunately nothing I had my eye on, but good deals. Good luck!


----------



## snibor

Kelkriska said:


> they have a lot more bags posted now on Saks, 18 are listed. Unfortunately nothing I had my eye on, but good deals. Good luck!


There were 35 bags up when I woke up this morning!  They go quick!


----------



## Purseloverdiva

sexyladyyy said:


> the orange is not on sale anymore




If you are still looking for the orange disco,the Gucci website has it back in stock. Both pink and orange.


----------



## bagnshoe

Both got sold out quickly on gucci site


----------



## meowmix318

Pink disco bag back in stock right now


----------



## Purseloverdiva

bagnshoe said:


> Both got sold out quickly on gucci site




Wow! That was fast.


----------



## bagnshoe

Purseloverdiva said:


> Wow! That was fast.



Yea I'm stil bummed that I didn't act fast enough to get the Orange one


----------



## Guccigirlkells

bagnshoe said:


> Yea I'm stil bummed that I didn't act fast enough to get the Orange one




That bag will pop back there hasn't ever been a bag yet that I bought on presale/private sale that wasn't available again


----------



## lovepinklove

Apparently tomorrow (25th) is the first day the sale is open to the public, in stores and I believe online. So if you check again tomorrow in either location, maybe there will be some more stock available? Otherwise I guess the general public that did not know about the private sale will have nothing else left? What have been your experiences in the past?


----------



## pecknnibble

Guccigirlkells said:


> That bag will pop back there hasn't ever been a bag yet that I bought on presale/private sale that wasn't available again




+1 Just check every morning and it should be back up.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

pecknnibble said:


> +1 Just check every morning and it should be back up.




I keep the page open on my phone and just refresh to see if new stuff was added ... You'll see it at some point


----------



## Purseloverdiva

bagnshoe said:


> Yea I'm stil bummed that I didn't act fast enough to get the Orange one




Just keep checking as often as you can, cause if the sale is going public tomorrow then it will be harder to find it after tomorrow. 
I'm sure you will see it again cause from what I see people are returning there stuff already.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

lovepinklove said:


> Apparently tomorrow (25th) is the first day the sale is open to the public, in stores and I believe online. So if you check again tomorrow in either location, maybe there will be some more stock available? Otherwise I guess the general public that did not know about the private sale will have nothing else left? What have been your experiences in the past?




I've gotten good deals even on the last day.   Folks add things to virtual shopping bag but never purchase or they return.   

I really need to stop refreshing the page.   Ughgh


----------



## bagnshoe

pecknnibble said:


> +1 Just check every morning and it should be back up.







Guccigirlkells said:


> That bag will pop back there hasn't ever been a bag yet that I bought on presale/private sale that wasn't available again







Guccigirlkells said:


> I keep the page open on my phone and just refresh to see if new stuff was added ... You'll see it at some point







Purseloverdiva said:


> Just keep checking as often as you can, cause if the sale is going public tomorrow then it will be harder to find it after tomorrow.
> I'm sure you will see it again cause from what I see people are returning there stuff already.




Thanks guys. Will check as often as I can. Hopefully I can score a soho


----------



## Guccigirlkells

Just got the stuff I ordered on Sunday morning that was quick


----------



## snibor

SugahSweetTee said:


> I've gotten good deals even on the last day.   Folks add things to virtual shopping bag but never purchase or they return.
> 
> I really need to stop refreshing the page.   Ughgh


I hear ya.  Sale stuff is killing me.  But then it gets me looking at non sale stuff and I lust after more bags...shoes.  Some beautiful pieces.


----------



## snibor

Guccigirlkells said:


> Just got the stuff I ordered on Sunday morning that was quick


Yeah!    What fun.  Hope you like what you ordered!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

snibor said:


> I hear ya.  Sale stuff is killing me.  But then it gets me looking at non sale stuff and I lust after more bags...shoes.  Some beautiful pieces.




I have to distinguish between my needs and wants.    I need a toiletry bag.    I want another pair of shoes.    The shoes are on sale.  

I lack self control.


----------



## snibor

SugahSweetTee said:


> I have to distinguish between my needs and wants.    I need a toiletry bag.    I want another pair of shoes.    The shoes are on sale.
> 
> I lack self control.


Haaa!!!!


----------



## nicole192

My baby came &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SimplyB

Any Canadian ladies receive their online order yet?  I bought at 8am on Sunday and my order says it's still "processing".


----------



## SimplyB

nicole192 said:


> My baby came [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




That's beautiful! Is the colour "sun orange"?


----------



## nicole192

SimplyB said:


> That's beautiful! Is the colour "sun orange"?



Yes it is .... Looks slightly red in person


----------



## SugahSweetTee

nicole192 said:


> My baby came [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Omg.      She's so pretty!!!


----------



## ahhgoo

nicole192 said:


> My baby came [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Is this the Soho shoulder bag in medium? I ordered that as well. Congrats! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## nicole192

SugahSweetTee said:


> Omg.      She's so pretty!!!



Thanks &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nicole192

Congrats to you as well &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; It is the medium and you will love her


----------



## AtlDesigner

Maracucha said:


> Thanks though!!!




Sorry!  All these names are so similar!  Hope you find it. [emoji4]


----------



## tweetie1288

nicole192 said:


> My baby came &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


That is gorgeous.  &#128525;


----------



## Nanouk

SimplyB said:


> Any Canadian ladies receive their online order yet?  I bought at 8am on Sunday and my order says it's still "processing".



I ordered on the same day, same time and have the same order status. Hope it gets from "processing" to "shipped" soon


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just received my Gucci Microguccissima leather chain wallet today; but I'm not very excited about it!   I will be sending it back tomorrow.


----------



## HiromiT

Nanouk said:


> I ordered on the same day, same time and have the same order status. Hope it gets from "processing" to "shipped" soon





SimplyB said:


> Any Canadian ladies receive their online order yet?  I bought at 8am on Sunday and my order says it's still "processing".



Same here. If I remember correctly from last year, a customer rep told me the Cdn orders require more paperwork for customs since the items are shipped from a U.S. warehouse. We won't have to pay duty or extra charges, but the items are sent from the U.S. to Canada.

So our orders take longer to complete. As long as your order says "processing" instead of "cancelled" you should be fine.


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just received my Gucci Microguccissima leather chain wallet today; but I'm not very excited about it!   I will be sending it back tomorrow.


Aw what do you not like about it?


----------



## Nanouk

HiromiT said:


> Same here. If I remember correctly from last year, a customer rep told me the Cdn orders require more paperwork for customs since the items are shipped from a U.S. warehouse. We won't have to pay duty or extra charges, but the items are sent from the U.S. to Canada.
> 
> So our orders take longer to complete. As long as your order says "processing" instead of "cancelled" you should be fine.



OK good to know and thanks for the info


----------



## Fetish4handbagz

hellokimmiee said:


> Sale started today, not sure when it ends.




Thanks for the response


----------



## Fetish4handbagz

calipursegal said:


> You went in and didn't ask an SA? :weird:




Really? I'm sorry for not caring about what you think. Weird huh?


----------



## papertiger

calipursegal said:


> You went in and didn't ask an SA? :weird:





Fetish4handbagz said:


> Really? I'm sorry for not caring about what you think. Weird huh?



Reminder to all: 

Be polite or ignore 

Play nice


----------



## SimplyB

HiromiT said:


> Same here. If I remember correctly from last year, a customer rep told me the Cdn orders require more paperwork for customs since the items are shipped from a U.S. warehouse. We won't have to pay duty or extra charges, but the items are sent from the U.S. to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> So our orders take longer to complete. As long as your order says "processing" instead of "cancelled" you should be fine.




Thank you...that's good to know.  I hope I bought early enough that they don't cancel my order (I bought the now-sold out soho disco).


----------



## Toynoodle

Gucci website or Saks?


----------



## Sami_83

Apologies if this has been asked already but, does anyone know when the sale will start on the Gucci uk site?

Many thanks &#128522;


----------



## nebvit

Toynoodle said:


> Gucci website or Saks?


Gucci site


----------



## Maracucha

Sami_83 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked already but, does anyone know when the sale will start on the Gucci uk site?
> 
> Many thanks &#128522;


 Did you get to know?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

It looks like the private sale has ended.


----------



## snibor

Just an FYI saks will price match. I ordered Gucci sale shoes but I saw Today Nordstrom had them priced even lower!  I've never done this but I called saks and they will honor Nordstrom price.


----------



## Lauren0404

My orange disco order was cancelled yesterday. Placed it at 1pm Sunday. SUPER bummed [emoji17]


----------



## katran26

Johnpauliegal said:


> It looks like the private sale has ended.




Yeah  just checked too...didn't get anything this time


----------



## katran26

Lauren0404 said:


> My orange disco order was cancelled yesterday. Placed it at 1pm Sunday. SUPER bummed [emoji17]




Ugh!! That's horrible


----------



## snibor

Lauren0404 said:


> My orange disco order was cancelled yesterday. Placed it at 1pm Sunday. SUPER bummed [emoji17]


So sorry.


----------



## GaitreeS

Johnpauliegal said:


> It looks like the private sale has ended.



I noticed that too. Shouldn't the sale go live online now?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

GaitreeS said:


> I noticed that too. Shouldn't the sale go live online now?


I think probably after the uk private sale because I don't see anything on sale.


----------



## Ray137

Just search sale on Gucci.com. All the sale items will come up.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Lauren0404 said:


> My orange disco order was cancelled yesterday. Placed it at 1pm Sunday. SUPER bummed [emoji17]




I'm sorry to hear that!  What a bummer!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ray137 said:


> Just search sale on Gucci.com. All the sale items will come up.


Hey thanks for the info.


----------



## Ray137

I Read on this thread that Saks price matches but does bergdorf goodman price match??


----------



## remy12

Lauren0404 said:


> My orange disco order was cancelled yesterday. Placed it at 1pm Sunday. SUPER bummed [emoji17]



That's awful.


----------



## Ray137

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/sale/women/handbags/womens-shoulder-bags/soho-leather-disco-bag-p-308364A7M0G7527?position=38&listName=undefined&categoryPath=Sale/Women/Handbags/Womens-Shoulder-Bags 

Organ he disco still on site. Click on link.


----------



## Ray137

Meant to write orange disco


----------



## Toynoodle

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey thanks for the info.


I wanted the soho disco, too late for that one, then saw the guccissima mini messenger (almost identical in shape, right??) but probably more practical, but I am too late once again!


----------



## antarctica

Sale just went live and they definitely did not re-stock AT ALL


----------



## bonniny

My Saks and Gucci private sale goodies (plus a lilac scarf I'm too lazy to photograph.).


----------



## papertiger

bonniny said:


> View attachment 3365273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Saks and Gucci private sale goodies (plus a lilac scarf I'm too lazy to photograph.).



Lovely but..

Oh  We demand to see your scarf!


----------



## tweetie1288

bonniny said:


> View attachment 3365273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Saks and Gucci private sale goodies (plus a lilac scarf I'm too lazy to photograph.).


Love them.I'm jealous of all the reveals and can't wait till my stuff arrives. 

Lol yes I agree with PT.  We NEED to see that scarf.  [emoji6] 


papertiger said:


> Lovely but..
> 
> Oh  We demand to see your scarf! [emoji14]out:


----------



## stellalaw

ah i want the disco! let me know if you guys see it!


----------



## GaitreeS

Toronto ladies,I went to the Gucci at Holt Renfrew on Bloor street and they had quite a few items still on sale. I picked up a Bree Guccissima, they told me it was the last one...who knows. I love it though! Can't figure out how to upload it.


----------



## glamourdoll.

I just got my shipping confirmation! Going to arrive in Vancouver by this Friday


----------



## lovepinklove

GaitreeS said:


> Toronto ladies,I went to the Gucci at Holt Renfrew on Bloor street and they had quite a few items still on sale. I picked up a Bree Guccissima, they told me it was the last one...who knows. I love it though! Can't figure out how to upload it.




Was there any discos available?


----------



## bonniny

As promised, pictures of the lilac scarf I bought from the Gucci online private sale.  (And my dog, Monroe.)    :doggie:


----------



## snibor

Lovely scarf and cute dog!


----------



## bonniny

snibor said:


> Lovely scarf and cute dog!


Thanks very much!


----------



## baghagg

bonniny said:


> As promised, pictures of the lilac scarf I bought from the Gucci online private sale.  (And my dog, Monroe.)    :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365502
> View attachment 3365504
> View attachment 3365505



Very beautiful!   I have one coming,  it's silk and wool so I think it's different.   Love the pooch, too!


----------



## bonniny

baghagg said:


> Very beautiful!   I have one coming,  it's silk and wool so I think it's different.   Love the pooch, too!


Thanks!  This is the mini gg jacquard wool and linen scarf.


----------



## mandee541

Has anyone ever seen this shawl before? It looks lovely and is only $222 at neimanmarcus and bergdorf....only thing is, I can't find any more info about this shawl, or the original price!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-M...78900345&cmCat=product&childItemId=NMD0YM1_38


----------



## SugahSweetTee

mandee541 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this shawl before? It looks lovely and is only $222 at neimanmarcus and bergdorf....only thing is, I can't find any more info about this shawl, or the original price!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-M...78900345&cmCat=product&childItemId=NMD0YM1_38




I've been stalking it for months.    NM sold out of the blue color.   It's only in red/green and pink at Saks and NM and Bergs now 

$222 is the regular price not sale price.


----------



## befrank

My guccissima wallet arrived (strap not shown). It fits inside my disco!


----------



## Toynoodle

Toynoodle said:


> I wanted the soho disco, too late for that one, then saw the guccissima mini messenger (almost identical in shape, right??) but probably more practical, but I am too late once again!




I ended up calling a boutique and purchased the Bree guccissima over the phone. I should get it in the next day or two! Yay!!


----------



## Poisonivy

stellalaw said:


> ah i want the disco! let me know if you guys see it!



My Saks SA told me this morning she can get me a pink disco.  It's a nice rich fuschia (I got the matching wallet).  LMK if you want me to pm you her contact info.


----------



## Maracucha

Toynoodle said:


> I ended up calling a boutique and purchased the Bree guccissima over the phone. I should get it in the next day or two! Yay!!



Which one did you call? I'm looking for gg guccissima hobo in black! Thanks!


----------



## stellalaw

Pm me!


----------



## stellalaw

Poisonivy said:


> My Saks SA told me this morning she can get me a pink disco.  It's a nice rich fuschia (I got the matching wallet).  LMK if you want me to pm you her contact info.



Pm me


----------



## Toynoodle

Maracucha said:


> Which one did you call? I'm looking for gg guccissima hobo in black! Thanks!




Beverly Center -- I think they said they had 2 left. Good luck!


----------



## Poisonivy

stellalaw said:


> Pm me


Just did- hope it all works out.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

NM has the pink and purple Gucci soho Crossbody bag back in stock on their site for $784. 

Good luck for those who want it.


----------



## GaitreeS

lovepinklove said:


> Was there any discos available?


Yes, I saw both pink and orange


----------



## mandee5421

SugahSweetTee said:


> I've been stalking it for months.    NM sold out of the blue color.   It's only in red/green and pink at Saks and NM and Bergs now
> 
> $222 is the regular price not sale price.



Wow, thanks! Have you ever tried it on in person? I wonder why it's so much cheaper than their other scarves...


----------



## lovepinklove

GaitreeS said:


> Yes, I saw both pink and orange




I went to that location yesterday when they opened and they said it was gone, so I'm a bit bummed about that. I wonder if anyone returned some? I thought sale items were final sale. Ill try to call them again to see. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lovepinklove said:


> I went to that location yesterday when they opened and they said it was gone, so I'm a bit bummed about that. I wonder if anyone returned some? I thought sale items were final sale. Ill try to call them again to see. Thanks anyway!


I was just at the NM website and it shows the pink and purple still available. 
Go to the website and type Gucci sale in the search box.


----------



## mugenprincess

bonniny said:


> As promised, pictures of the lilac scarf I bought from the Gucci online private sale.  (And my dog, Monroe.)    :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365502
> View attachment 3365504
> View attachment 3365505



OMG Monroe is so cute! And love that scarf!


----------



## tweetie1288

bonniny said:


> As promised, pictures of the lilac scarf I bought from the Gucci online private sale.  (And my dog, Monroe.)    :doggie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365502
> View attachment 3365504
> View attachment 3365505


I'm kicking my self for not getting the scarf. It's sold out now.  It looked very pink on the website so I didn't order it.  [emoji31]


----------



## mugenprincess

lovepinklove said:


> I went to that location yesterday when they opened and they said it was gone, so I'm a bit bummed about that. I wonder if anyone returned some? I thought sale items were final sale. Ill try to call them again to see. Thanks anyway!



The orange & pink is avail on gucci site

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/sale...Path=Sale/Women/Handbags/Womens-Shoulder-Bags

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/sale...ath=Sale/Women/Handbags/Womens-Crossbody-Bags


----------



## Poisonivy

Lots of Gucci up on NM website!!!!


----------



## lovepinklove

mugenprincess said:


> The orange & pink is avail on gucci site
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/sale...Path=Sale/Women/Handbags/Womens-Shoulder-Bags
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/sale...ath=Sale/Women/Handbags/Womens-Crossbody-Bags




Thank you soooooo much! I am from canada so some items from the NM site won't ship to Canada even though it shows up on the US site. Also the prices for the same items on the NM site are higher than on the gucci site, don't forget the exchange rate difference is higher ordering from a U.S. Site than from Canadian site directly! Anyway I ordered the fuchsia soho disco from the Gucci canada site. Thanks for the information and heads up!!! Super excited!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Anyone who is in Canada noticed a clearance delay in their tracking? Kinda nervous now [emoji15]


----------



## HiromiT

The clearance delay note shows up every time but it's not a big deal. Your package might be delayed by one business day which is a bummer, but it's definitely on its way. Don't worry.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

I see pink discos keep popping up on the site for anyone that was looking


----------



## smiley13tree

tweetie1288 said:


> I'm kicking my self for not getting the scarf. It's sold out now.  It looked very pink on the website so I didn't order it.  [emoji31]




Me too! I couldn't even see the faint GG print in the picture. Wish I had ordered!!


----------



## rsimo

Someone was looking for the purple disco soho, it's currently on sale on NM.com


----------



## AtlDesigner

Neiman Marcus Alert!  I was happy to receive this email today. I took a gamble on a purse I knew (from here on TPF) that would be on sale. Yippee!


----------



## SweetieAsh

Does anyone have any info on the Gucci outlet Memorial Day sale? I usually get pics and info from a sales associate but I haven't gotten anything yet


----------



## bonniny

mugenprincess said:


> OMG Monroe is so cute! And love that scarf!



Awww thank you!


----------



## Typhi

Thank you all so much for the information I was also able to order two discos this afternoon


----------



## lovepinklove

The black Bree guccisima mini messenger bag is available online for anyone interested


----------



## SnowieBelle

AtlDesigner said:


> Neiman Marcus Alert!  I was happy to receive this email today. I took a gamble on a purse I knew (from here on TPF) that would be on sale. Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366247



I tried to do this, but the bag I purchased from NM was sold out on the Gucci website. When I sent the link, the rep said the bag was at full price and in a different color (even though on my end, it was showing as the exact bag at sale price.) I have screen shots so I'm tempted to fax those - my rep did not give me that option.

How did it work for you?


----------



## glamourdoll.

My Miss GG hobo arrived today at work! So happy.. thank you so so much for everyone who's helped with intel


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I received the email for the start of the sale for general public for Gucci dot com.   Better get what ya can while it's available


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SweetieAsh said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Gucci outlet Memorial Day sale? I usually get pics and info from a sales associate but I haven't gotten anything yet



I received my email last friday from my SA. It started may 23rd and ends on may 31st. It's been going on all week. I got a Boston for my daughter for only 268 on the 1st day of the sale.


----------



## DianaGG

Just got the email that my order was delivered, cant wait to get home.

Soooo .... When is the next sale?
 :giggles:


----------



## BetheQ

November&#127870;


----------



## chocofrapp

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I received my email last friday from my SA. It started may 23rd and ends on may 31st. It's been going on all week. I got a Boston for my daughter for only 268 on the 1st day of the sale.


Cute. Is this ongoing on the outlet?

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Maracucha

glamourdoll. said:


> My Miss GG hobo arrived today at work! So happy.. thank you so so much for everyone who's helped with intel



Lucky you!!! I couldn't get it and now there are no more, it is discontinued&#128557;


----------



## Snow Diva

glamourdoll. said:


> My Miss GG hobo arrived today at work! So happy.. thank you so so much for everyone who's helped with intel




That's great! Are you going to post a reveal?


----------



## Maracucha

I got my bree guccissima dark brown leather today!! I would like to share the pic but don't know how&#128584;


----------



## Maracucha

Here it is!!!!


----------



## Maracucha

BetheQ said:


> November[emoji898]




Looking forward[emoji85]


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Tomorrow I'm going to Atlantic City so in definitely going to see what's left in store there 
I'd love to get a shawl and a belt and a pair of shoes.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

chocofrapp said:


> Cute. Is this ongoing on the outlet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app



My Outlet had quite a bit for an additional 50 and 70% off, shoes, bags and accessories on the 1st day of the sale. If your close to an outlet it's worth a looksee before the sale ends. Several exotics were an additional 50 and 70% off too. I saw a gorgeous python JOCKEY bag that noone even noticed. I was looking for another soho but they only had the medium sized shoulder bags and I prefer the large. They were not included in additional off but still marked 40% off retail so still a deal.


----------



## Dawn

Maracucha said:


> Here it is!!!!



Congrats! Love the dark brown!


----------



## noegirl

All of my things came. I left my hubby's birthday gifts at work but my pink disco is pure love


----------



## Qteepiec

Any thoughts on the outlet sale? My SA never got back to me. I'm heading to Vacaville in a few minutes


----------



## Qteepiec

Qteepiec said:


> Any thoughts on the outlet sale? My SA never got back to me. I'm heading to Vacaville in a few minutes




Haha I know I'm responding to my own quote but here is my Gucci outlet haul: glasses- $94, belt- $99.50, silk lavender pashmina- $104.50


----------



## H. for H.

Anyone looking for the soho disco wallet?  I saw 3 orange and 1 pink.


----------



## H. for H.




----------



## AtlDesigner

SnowieBelle said:


> I tried to do this, but the bag I purchased from NM was sold out on the Gucci website. When I sent the link, the rep said the bag was at full price and in a different color (even though on my end, it was showing as the exact bag at sale price.) I have screen shots so I'm tempted to fax those - my rep did not give me that option.
> 
> 
> 
> How did it work for you?




It worked out well and my account was credited yesterday. You should try again and definitely send screen shots!  Or call on the phone.


----------



## SnowieBelle

AtlDesigner said:


> It worked out well and my account was credited yesterday. You should try again and definitely send screen shots!  Or call or the phone.



I am just going to go in there! Maybe that will work out in my favor. Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

SnowieBelle said:


> I am just going to go in there! Maybe that will work out in my favor. Thank you for the info!!!




Good luck!!


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Qteepiec said:


> Haha I know I'm responding to my own quote but here is my Gucci outlet haul: glasses- $94, belt- $99.50, silk lavender pashmina- $104.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367864




Wow! Great deals.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Hi, Can I ask you ladies, Did you purchase on Gucci online, sales items, were you charged TAX? My stated has no Gucci boutique, so it was make sense why tax wasn't charged, right?? but my state has saks and they have small tiny section of Gucci bag,.then first online purchase tax wasn't charged but now second purchase tax was charge, is this normal?! I am confused! Please help. Thanks!!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Hi, Can I ask you ladies, Did you purchase on Gucci online, sales item,  were you charged TAX? My stated has no Gucci boutique, so it was make sense why tax wasn't charged, right?? but my state has saks and they have small tiny section of Gucci bag,.then first online purchase tax wasn't charged but now second purchase tax was charge, is this normal?! I am confused! Please help. Thanks!!


----------



## applecidered

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Hi, Can I ask you ladies, Did you purchase on Gucci online, sales item,  were you charged TAX? My stated has no Gucci boutique, so it was make sense why tax wasn't charged, right?? but my state has saks and they have small tiny section of Gucci bag,.then first online purchase tax wasn't charged but now second purchase tax was charge, is this normal?! I am confused! Please help. Thanks!!


I always get charged tax, but then again I'm in a huge state, lol.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

applecidered said:


> I always get charged tax, but then again I'm in a huge state, lol.



Oh Thanks so much for your quick response! You're the first lady replied my question and i really appreciate for your help.
So, usually states where have no gucci boutique is supposed to be not charged tax, like other brands or stores, right?
First my order of sale was not charged tax, but today i received an email from gucci and now they wants to re-charge my state tax on my sale purchase!   I am confused. 
I think many people was not charged tax like me where have no gucci boutique in their states? I am wondering why now they gucci company emailed for recharged...
My state has tiny section of gucci but it is Saks store, but we do not have gucci boutique in my state. 
Can I ask you, does your state have Sak or other department where has gucci bag, but no boutique? and then still be charged??
I really appreciate for your help. Hope to hear from you when you can. Thanks so much!


----------



## noegirl

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Hi, Can I ask you ladies, Did you purchase on Gucci online, sales items, were you charged TAX? My stated has no Gucci boutique, so it was make sense why tax wasn't charged, right?? but my state has saks and they have small tiny section of Gucci bag,.then first online purchase tax wasn't charged but now second purchase tax was charge, is this normal?! I am confused! Please help. Thanks!!




Yes it is. They are readjusting because they closed the chevy chase location and opened the city center.


----------



## baghagg

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Oh Thanks so much for your quick response! You're the first lady replied my question and i really appreciate for your help.
> So, usually states where have no gucci boutique is supposed to be not charged tax, like other brands or stores, right?
> First my order of sale was not charged tax, but today i received an email from gucci and now they wants to re-charge my state tax on my sale purchase!   I am confused.
> I think many people was not charged tax like me where have no gucci boutique in their states? I am wondering why now they gucci company emailed for recharged...
> My state has tiny section of gucci but it is Saks store, but we do not have gucci boutique in my state.
> Can I ask you, does your state have Sak or other department where has gucci bag, but no boutique? and then still be charged??
> I really appreciate for your help. Hope to hear from you when you can. Thanks so much!



Did you order from Saks or Gucci?


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

baghagg said:


> Did you order from Saks or Gucci?



I ordered from Gucci.com


----------



## baghagg

Chanel7Chanel said:


> I ordered from Gucci.com



Did you try calling them?


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

baghagg said:


> Did you try calling them?



No I emailed back when i noticed their email but it is already 10:30pm in east coast. 
I will try to call them tomorrow but i am sure they will say same thing like they wrote me in email that it was technical error 
 ( maybe I will copy their email and post here a few mins. so ladies could help me our with this?)


Here is copy and paste of email from Gucci. -------

Thank you again for shopping with us at Gucci.com.

Due to a technical error the applicable tax was not charged on your order  Therefore, you will notice a separate charge on your card 

We apologize for this error and look forward to assisting you with future online purchases.

If you have any questions or concerns or if you need further assistance please reply to this email or contact us at assistance@US-onlineshopping.gucci.com. For other general inquiries or to view Gucci's online terms of sale, please feel free to visit the Assistance section on our website.

Gucci Online Personal Shopper
866.GUCCI.00
866.482.2400


----------



## baghagg

Chanel7Chanel said:


> No I emailed back when i noticed their email but it is already 10:30pm in east coast.
> I will try to call them tomorrow but i am sure they will say same thing like they wrote me in email that it was technical error
> ( maybe I will copy their email and post here a few mins. so ladies could help me our with this?)
> 
> 
> Here is copy and paste of email from Gucci.
> 
> Thank you again for shopping with us at Gucci.com.
> 
> Due to a technical error the applicable tax was not charged on your order  Therefore, you will notice a separate charge on your card
> 
> We apologize for this error and look forward to assisting you with future online purchases.
> 
> If you have any questions or concerns or if you need further assistance please reply to this email or contact us at assistance@US-onlineshopping.gucci.com. For other general inquiries or to view Gucci's online terms of sale, please feel free to visit the Assistance section on our website.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Eugene
> Gucci Online Personal Shopper
> 866.GUCCI.00
> 866.482.2400



Yes,  I would call them tomorrow,  at least for a detailed explanation.   It's your right as a consumer.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

baghagg said:


> Yes,  I would call them tomorrow,  at least for a detailed explanation.   It's your right as a consumer.



Thanks so much for your help that's meaning a lot and encourage me. I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## baghagg

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Thanks so much for your help that's meaning a lot and encourage me. I will call them tomorrow.



You're very welcome..  please let us know the outcome.   I'm curious lol


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

baghagg said:


> You're very welcome..  please let us know the outcome.   I'm curious lol



Yes, I will post again how they excuses tomorrow. lol
I wish i could call now if they might opens 24 hours but my baby is finally asleep next door..


----------



## baghagg

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Yes, I will post again how they excuses tomorrow. lol
> I wish i could call now if they might opens 24 hours but my baby is finally asleep next door..



Yes, I would wait too!   I remember those days,  just not worth the risk of waking the baby lol


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

baghagg said:


> yes, i would wait too!   I remember those days,  just not worth the risk of waking the baby lol



Thank you. Yes It would be risky   Now morning here... will call after the breakfast


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Hi, Can I ask you ladies, Did you purchase on Gucci online, sales items, were you charged TAX? My stated has no Gucci boutique, so it was make sense why tax wasn't charged, right?? but my state has saks and they have small tiny section of Gucci bag,.then first online purchase tax wasn't charged but now second purchase tax was charge, is this normal?! I am confused! Please help. Thanks!!



A few times I ordered from Gucci where I didn't get charged any tax; however a few days later the tax showed up separately on my account.  I dont know the reason why it was done this way.  (I thought I was getting away without paying taxes lol. )


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

baghagg said:


> You're very welcome..  please let us know the outcome.   I'm curious lol



I tried calling customer service now but it is closed today Sunday AND tomorrow holiday memorial day...I gotta call back again on Tuesday... Ugh  This things ruins my family weekend even though tax itself is not big charge but just don't feel right by this "re-charged" things since i know there are many customers are not re-charged tax like my case.

Anyway I will update again on Tuesday.. hope to find out what's going on. 
Thanks for your help. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> A few times I ordered from Gucci where I didn't get charged any tax; however a few days later the tax showed up separately on my account.  I dont know the reason why it was done this way.  (I thought I was getting away without paying taxes lol. )



lol i know, but don't feel good don't we since other customers are not re-charged tax like us...umm...


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I'm in Atlantic City for Memorial Day as I do most every year.     Gonna take a kid-less, husband-less stroll to the Gucci boutique and see if there's any goodies left.


----------



## barbee

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Oh Thanks so much for your quick response! You're the first lady replied my question and i really appreciate for your help.
> So, usually states where have no gucci boutique is supposed to be not charged tax, like other brands or stores, right?
> First my order of sale was not charged tax, but today i received an email from gucci and now they wants to re-charge my state tax on my sale purchase!   I am confused.
> I think many people was not charged tax like me where have no gucci boutique in their states? I am wondering why now they gucci company emailed for recharged...
> My state has tiny section of gucci but it is Saks store, but we do not have gucci boutique in my state.
> Can I ask you, does your state have Sak or other department where has gucci bag, but no boutique? and then still be charged??
> I really appreciate for your help. Hope to hear from you when you can. Thanks so much!



I am in a state that does not have a stand alone Gucci or LV boutique, but both are sold through Saks, which my state does have, so I do get charged sales tax when I buy from them on line.  However, I am not charged city tax, so that helps.  We are now(at least in my state) supposed to list anything purchased, where tax has not been paid, on our state income taxe, so it catches up with me anyway, after year end.


----------



## tweetie1288

SnowieBelle said:


> I tried to do this, but the bag I purchased from NM was sold out on the Gucci website. When I sent the link, the rep said the bag was at full price and in a different color (even though on my end, it was showing as the exact bag at sale price.) I have screen shots so I'm tempted to fax those - my rep did not give me that option.
> 
> How did it work for you?


Hi
I was wondering how that worked out and which bag it was for? 

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tweetie1288

Does any one have a screen shot of the purple disco that was on sale at neiman? Please pm me if you have a copy. Thanks!!! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SugahSweetTee

SugahSweetTee said:


> I'm in Atlantic City for Memorial Day as I do most every year.     Gonna take a kid-less, husband-less stroll to the Gucci boutique and see if there's any goodies left.




They don't have any accessories left except for a couple of iPhone cases

As far as handbags they have quite a few bamboo top handle bags in black and taupe. 
No disco bags 
And this bag (I forget the name) in red, white, black and gray 





They also had this in red 





I want a red bag so bad but passed by this time.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> Does any one have a screen shot of the purple disco that was on sale at neiman? Please pm me if you have a copy. Thanks!!!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app




I still had the NM Gucci purple disco bag (they call it a camera bag) on my phone lol. I went to click on it and it says no longer available so I hit the back button and took a screen shot lol. Don't know how to list it here; possibly photobucket??


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> I still had the NM Gucci purple disco bag (they call it a camera bag) on my phone lol. I went to click on it and it says no longer available so I hit the back button and took a screen shot lol. Don't know how to list it here; possibly photobucket??


If you cant attach it here do you mind sending me a link on photo bucket?  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> If you cant attach it here do you mind sending me a link on photo bucket?  Thank you so much!!!!


I just logged onto my photobucket  account from my phone and it says I have 2,045 images that haven't downloaded yet so I don't have enough of space lmao. I have to start deleting images. I take snapshots of everything. I need to clean out my phone. In the meantime maybe if I send you a message so I can send it by email. Let me know ok.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> If you cant attach it here do you mind sending me a link on photo bucket?  Thank you so much!!!!



So glad it worked. I can't believe I still had it on my phone lol....but then again purple has always been my favorite color.


----------



## H. for H.

tweetie1288 said:


> Does any one have a screen shot of the purple disco that was on sale at neiman? Please pm me if you have a copy. Thanks!!!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using PurseForum mobile app



I deleted the screenshot, but here is the link for the NM purple disco
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...s3w_wcB&ecid=NMAF__oGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585


----------



## Dawn

SugahSweetTee said:


> I'm in Atlantic City for Memorial Day as I do most every year.     Gonna take a kid-less, husband-less stroll to the Gucci boutique and see if there's any goodies left.



Oooh I hope you found something on your hunt!


----------



## ahhgoo

Chanel7Chanel said:


> I tried calling customer service now but it is closed today Sunday AND tomorrow holiday memorial day...I gotta call back again on Tuesday... Ugh  This things ruins my family weekend even though tax itself is not big charge but just don't feel right by this "re-charged" things since i know there are many customers are not re-charged tax like my case.
> 
> Anyway I will update again on Tuesday.. hope to find out what's going on.
> Thanks for your help. Have a nice weekend!




I'm in Canada and even though my initial bill included tax on the bags but not the shipping, Gucci revised the final charge to include tax on shipping. Isn't tax supposed to be charged even in the states? I know there's confusing state taxes in the US so maybe they're cleaning it up. A big risk if such a large company don't charge sales taxes properly IMO.


----------



## tweetie1288

H. for H. said:


> I deleted the screenshot, but here is the link for the NM purple disco
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...s3w_wcB&ecid=NMAF__oGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585


Thanks.  I found it as well


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

ahhgoo said:


> I'm in Canada and even though my initial bill included tax on the bags but not the shipping, Gucci revised the final charge to include tax on shipping. Isn't tax supposed to be charged even in the states? I know there's confusing state taxes in the US so maybe they're cleaning it up. A big risk if such a large company don't charge sales taxes properly IMO.



 As I know for now, many customer have not charged their state tax while bought sales items at Gucci.com online. My state do not have Gucci boutique, so they supposed not charge tax, but they did recharge on my account...
Yes you're right. It's huge lose for Gucci company - I think Gucci company misses most of customers are not charged taxes, but only some of them are charged like my case, even same states that is totally wrong IMO....


----------



## smiley13tree

Just purchased these babies from Bloomies yesterday half off and 15% new credit card account as well. Love them!!! [emoji7]


----------



## LVChanelLISA

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3369160
> 
> 
> Just purchased these babies from Bloomies yesterday half off and 15% new credit card account as well. Love them!!! [emoji7]




Congrats! I got them in the sale as well and I am super happy with them! Enjoy & wear them well!


----------



## Dawn

I am so relieved...I ordered the small Soho wallet from a Saks SA. I wanted a small wallet to fit in the Disco but they sent met the long wallet instead. The SA is going to have FedEx pick it up this week to exchange for the smaller one (or return...not sure if they saved the small one for me, but I'm fine either way). Just happy I'm not stuck with a wallet I won't use! 

I love looking at everyone's sale purchases - so many beautiful things!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Dawn said:


> I am so relieved...I ordered the small Soho wallet from a Saks SA. I wanted a small wallet to fit in the Disco but they sent met the long wallet instead. The SA is going to have FedEx pick it up this week to exchange for the smaller one (or return...not sure if they saved the small one for me, but I'm fine either way). Just happy I'm not stuck with a wallet I won't use!
> 
> I love looking at everyone's sale purchases - so many beautiful things!




I'm so happy that everything was resolved with your wallet mix up! Hopefully they have the smaller one you originally wanted.


----------



## Dawn

LVChanelLISA said:


> I'm so happy that everything was resolved with your wallet mix up! Hopefully they have the smaller one you originally wanted.



Thank you!!


----------



## stellalaw

anyone have intel on the purple disco?


----------



## Louisee

Does the Soho Mini BLACK ever go on sale? BTW - Soho Crossbody Camera Bright Pink $980  NOW:  $784 - on neimanmarcus.com.


----------



## whifi

Louisee said:


> Does the Soho Mini BLACK ever go on sale? BTW - Soho Crossbody Camera Bright Pink $980  NOW:  $784 - on neimanmarcus.com.



No, only the seasonal Soho Disco colors go on sale.


----------



## applecidered

Louisee said:


> Does the Soho Mini BLACK ever go on sale? BTW - Soho Crossbody Camera Bright Pink $980  NOW:  $784 - on neimanmarcus.com.


I have seen a black studded disco go on sale.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Louisee said:


> Does the Soho Mini BLACK ever go on sale? BTW - Soho Crossbody Camera Bright Pink $980  NOW:  $784 - on neimanmarcus.com.






whifi said:


> No, only the seasonal Soho Disco colors go on sale.




Last year, the Black Soho Disco bag went on sale at Gucci. I had gotten it in black patent leather.


----------



## whifi

Johnpauliegal said:


> Last year, the Black Soho Disco bag went on sale at Gucci. I had gotten it in black patent leather.



I think black patent was a limited run, however? I have never seen the regular black go on sale since that is a permanent part of the line.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

whifi said:


> I think black patent was a limited run, however? I have never seen the regular black go on sale since that is a permanent part of the line.




NM has the studded black Gucci disco on sale.  I bought the regular black Gucci disco on sale from Saks last year


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Louisee said:


> Does the Soho Mini BLACK ever go on sale? BTW - Soho Crossbody Camera Bright Pink $980  NOW:  $784 - on neimanmarcus.com.




I also saw the black patent go on sale last year.


----------



## whifi

Net a Porter has a few Alessandro Michele bags in their sale section, surprisingly &#8212; and at 40% off!

bee and star wallet https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/643453/gucci/leather-trimmed-canvas-wallet
Marmont bag with tiger head https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/643420/gucci/marmont-textured-leather-shoulder-bag


----------



## papertiger

whifi said:


> Net a Porter has a few Alessandro Michele bags in their sale section, surprisingly  and at 40% off!
> 
> bee and star wallet https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/643453/gucci/leather-trimmed-canvas-wallet
> Marmont bag with tiger head https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/643420/gucci/marmont-textured-leather-shoulder-bag



Well spotted *whifi*


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Purple Soho mini w/ chain bag available again on NM site.

Also studded black Soho disco bag


----------



## applecidered

I think the price went up on NM? Or is my memory bad haha.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

applecidered said:


> I think the price went up on NM? Or is my memory bad haha.




I honestly don't remember.   Saks was 40% off.   I assumed NM would be too


----------



## SimplyB

Did anyone purchase the mini swing tote? I bought mine online and the picture shows the leather ID tag (with interlocking G detail) hanging off the handle but mine didn't have it when it arrived.


----------



## Auvina15

SimplyB said:


> Did anyone purchase the mini swing tote? I bought mine online and the picture shows the leather ID tag (with interlocking G detail) hanging off the handle but mine didn't have it when it arrived.
> View attachment 3370594



Each swing bag should have that leather id tag. I think you should call them so either they can send you a tag or return your bag and repurchase the new one.


----------



## tweetie1288

SugahSweetTee said:


> I honestly don't remember.   Saks was 40% off.   I assumed NM would be too


NM had stuff on sale between 20-40% off. The popular stuff like the disco was only 20% whereas some slg was up to 40%. They do this every year. It's never 40% off everything


----------



## applecidered

SimplyB said:


> Did anyone purchase the mini swing tote? I bought mine online and the picture shows the leather ID tag (with interlocking G detail) hanging off the handle but mine didn't have it when it arrived.
> View attachment 3370594


When I looked in store during private sale, the swing mini didn't have the little tag in store.


----------



## SimplyB

applecidered said:


> When I looked in store during private sale, the swing mini didn't have the little tag in store.




Thanks.  That's very helpful. I know the original swing totes did not have the ID tag but I was hoping that they were selling the newer versions for the sale (which included the ID tag). It's too bad that the photo showed the newer version. I've left a message with Gucci will be interesting to see what they say.


----------



## applecidered

SimplyB said:


> Thanks.  That's very helpful. I know the original swing totes did not have the ID tag but I was hoping that they were selling the newer versions for the sale (which included the ID tag). It's too bad that the photo showed the newer version. I've left a message with Gucci will be interesting to see what they say.


Hm, yeah they will probably say it's the older version they are selling I don't know  But I'm with you, the little tag makes a difference!


----------



## helladesigner

SimplyB said:


> Thanks.  That's very helpful. I know the original swing totes did not have the ID tag but I was hoping that they were selling the newer versions for the sale (which included the ID tag). It's too bad that the photo showed the newer version. I've left a message with Gucci will be interesting to see what they say.






Hi again! Even if they gave you an older version, that's not the item that was advertised on sale online. So really, they should be giving you the one they advertised (shown with the tag), not an older version without the tag! I hope they get back to you soon and its in your favour. 

Also, it totally slipped my mind when I last responded on the other thread that I had ordered the red mini as well (directly from a Gucci boutique). Fedex just delivered today so I will let you know if mine came with one when I get home later tonight!


----------



## helladesigner

Louisee said:


> Does the Soho Mini BLACK ever go on sale? BTW - Soho Crossbody Camera Bright Pink $980  NOW:  $784 - on neimanmarcus.com.




Are you asking about the mini swing tote cross body? I saw a black one on sale at Neiman Marcus online yesterday for $705 USD. It went pretty fast, but might pop back up!


----------



## JadaStormy

I know the return policy is 10 days for sale items, is that 10 calendar days or business days? 

When I contacted CS, all they did was cut and paste the policy from the website. 

I also wonder how strict they are, say if the item arrives one day after 10 days?


----------



## applecidered

JadaStormy said:


> I know the return policy is 10 days for sale items, is that 10 calendar days or business days?
> 
> When I contacted CS, all they did was cut and paste the policy from the website.
> 
> I also wonder how strict they are, say if the item arrives one day after 10 days?


It should be 10 days after you received the item, not when you placed the order. I would assume business days.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

JadaStormy said:


> I know the return policy is 10 days for sale items, is that 10 calendar days or business days?
> 
> When I contacted CS, all they did was cut and paste the policy from the website.
> 
> I also wonder how strict they are, say if the item arrives one day after 10 days?




I'm thinking it's 10 calendar days, they start counting on the day that you received it,they told me that as long as they receive it at the post office by the 10th day you will be fine.


----------



## Vancang

helladesigner said:


> Hi again! Even if they gave you an older version, that's not the item that was advertised on sale online. So really, they should be giving you the one they advertised (shown with the tag), not an older version without the tag! I hope they get back to you soon and its in your favour.
> 
> Also, it totally slipped my mind when I last responded on the other thread that I had ordered the red mini as well (directly from a Gucci boutique). Fedex just delivered today so I will let you know if mine came with one when I get home later tonight!




Did you got a tag with your bag? I just got the mini swing tote from the Neiman Marcus sale and it doesn't come with tag[emoji17]


----------



## helladesigner

Vancang said:


> Did you got a tag with your bag? I just got the mini swing tote from the Neiman Marcus sale and it doesn't come with tag[emoji17]




Oh no! That is such a bummer, I'm sorry! 
I did get a tag with mine. You should call them. I know that in the past I did not receive dust bags and the CS told me that I can always go to the store and get one if needed, so they seem accommodating. I know that a dust bag is a lot different than an actual piece of the bag, but it doesn't hurt to ask. Good luck Vancang!


----------



## bagnshoe

SimplyB said:


> Just received my beauties from the sale! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> Here's the lovely fuchsia disco...
> View attachment 3370618
> 
> 
> And here's the mini swing tote...
> View attachment 3370619
> 
> 
> Love them both.
> 
> However, the mini swing tote arrived without the "leather ID tag with interlocking G detail" as shown on the website. Did anyone else receive theirs without it? (It's still lovely and the leather is sturdy...I just liked the decorative touch of the luggage tag). This also arrived inside a beat up box (box not shown in pic), missing the care instructions and was in the older brown dust bag.  No biggies...just wondering if they sent me a return from a store.




Wonder if your disco soho bag came with a new gucci dustbag or an old brown gucci bag ?


----------



## JadaStormy

applecidered said:


> It should be 10 days after you received the item, not when you placed the order. I would assume business days.





Purseloverdiva said:


> I'm thinking it's 10 calendar days, they start counting on the day that you received it,they told me that as long as they receive it at the post office by the 10th day you will be fine.



Thanks to you both! It should be delivered on the 10th calendar day....fingers crossed.


----------



## Typhi

bagnshoe said:


> Wonder if your disco soho bag came with a new gucci dustbag or an old brown gucci bag ?




I got two in fuchsia delivered and they were both in the white Gucci dust bags.


----------



## bagnshoe

Typhi said:


> I got two in fuchsia delivered and they were both in the white Gucci dust bags.




Thanks. Do you think it can have been a store return or very older model since mine comes in brown dustbag?


----------



## Typhi

I'm honestly not sure this is my 1st purchase from this brand . Maybe someone else here can answer?


----------



## SimplyB

bagnshoe said:


> Wonder if your disco soho bag came with a new gucci dustbag or an old brown gucci bag ?




My disco soho came in a white dust bag.  My mini swing came in a brown dust bag.


----------



## bagnshoe

SimplyB said:


> My disco soho came in a white dust bag.  My mini swing came in a brown dust bag.




Oh . I thought all new gucci bags would have came with new white dustbags. &#65039;&#65039;i was expecting mine to come be in a white dustbag. I hope it wasn't a store return though .


----------



## SimplyB

How was it packaged? If all the tissue and wrap seemed fine, then maybe they ran out of the newer dust bags (the discos were selling fast during the sale).


----------



## SimplyB

bagnshoe said:


> Oh . I thought all new gucci bags would have came with new white dustbags. &#65039;&#65039;i was expecting mine to come be in a white dustbag. I hope it wasn't a store return though .




How was it packaged? If all the tissue and wrap seemed fine, then maybe they ran out of the newer dust bags (the discos were selling fast during the sale).


----------



## H. for H.

bagnshoe said:


> Here is my goodie from the sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Mine came today but with a brown old gucci dustbag. Wonder if anyone receives their soho in the old dustbag??


If you are close by a Gucci store, you can give them a call and ask if you can exchange your dustbag.  I exchanged a purchase from gucci.com and the SA changed my dustbag.  I asked back for the old brown one because I felt the new one was prone to getting dirty.


----------



## bagnshoe

SimplyB said:


> How was it packaged? If all the tissue and wrap seemed fine, then maybe they ran out of the newer dust bags (the discos were selling fast during the sale).




It came with everything so I'm guessing they may have ran out of the newer dustbags.Do you know if this color is prone color transfer?


----------



## bagnshoe

H. for H. said:


> If you are close by a Gucci store, you can give them a call and ask if you can exchange your dustbag.  I exchanged a purchase from gucci.com and the SA changed my dustbag.  I asked back for the old brown one because I felt the new one was prone to getting dirty.




Thanks for your advice. I guess I  will just keep the old brown one since it's less prone to attracting dirt. Do you own any disco bag?


----------



## SimplyB

bagnshoe said:


> It came with everything so I'm guessing they may have ran out of the newer dustbags.Do you know if this color is prone color transfer?




I'm not sure about the orange (beautiful colour, BTW!). I've read that the fuchsia (that I bought) might be more prone to colour transfer, but I'll have to wait and see if that's true or not.


----------



## bagnshoe

SimplyB said:


> I'm not sure about the orange (beautiful colour, BTW!). I've read that the fuchsia (that I bought) might be more prone to colour transfer, but I'll have to wait and see if that's true or not.




Thanks for the info . I love your fuschia too . Have you used the bag?


----------



## H. for H.

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks for your advice. I guess I  will just keep the old brown one since it's less prone to attracting dirt. Do you own any disco bag?




I don't own any disco bag, wasn't quick enough to get any during the private sale.  I did get the soho mini chain in purple and the wallet in fuchsia.  Your orange disco bag is gorgeous!


----------



## SimplyB

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks for the info . I love your fuschia too . Have you used the bag?




 Not yet.  I'm planning on using it this weekend.  (I'm going to sound like a nut, but now that it is sandal weather, I wanted to wait until I painted my toes a fuchsia colour to match). [emoji23]

Enjoy your disco!


----------



## bagnshoe

SimplyB said:


> Not yet.  I'm planning on using it this weekend.  (I'm going to sound like a nut, but now that it is sandal weather, I wanted to wait until I painted my toes a fuchsia colour to match). [emoji23]
> 
> Enjoy your disco!




Nope it doesn't sound nut at all. I would have totally done so myself.  Gotta see if I have a orange color to paint my toes so that I can match with my orange disco [emoji1]Pls post mod of your painted fuschia toes along with your disco. Would love to see how it turns out [emoji6]


----------



## Tabbscat

SimplyB said:


> Not yet.  I'm planning on using it this weekend.  (I'm going to sound like a nut, but now that it is sandal weather, I wanted to wait until I painted my toes a fuchsia colour to match). [emoji23]
> 
> Enjoy your disco!




So funny....I would totally do this!  [emoji177]


----------



## Louisee

Purseloverdiva said:


> I also saw the black patent go on sale last year.



Thank you ALL for responding!
Please let me know if you see THIS on sale - http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...soho+leather+mini+chain+bag&N=0&bmUID=lkqMrSa


----------



## Purseloverdiva

bagnshoe said:


> Thanks for your advice. I guess I  will just keep the old brown one since it's less prone to attracting dirt. Do you own any disco bag?




I also prefer the old brown bag, I got a white one with my belt purchase and a brown one with my Emily purchase.


----------



## msjw

Hello, 

I'm new on TPF and love reading all of the comments and seeing all of the lovely bags  I'm not sure if this is the right thread but I was hoping someone could help me out. 

I purchased the disco bag in bouganville (fuchsia) from Neiman Marcus during the sale and paid $200 more than the price of the bag listed on gucci.com. Did anyone else experience this during the sale if you bought from NM? 

I started a chat online with NM customer service and they told me to call the store, speak with the Store Manager to see if I can get an adjustment. Right now it's left with the SA who sold me the bag and I have yet to hear back.  It's been three days since we last spoke, I'm thinking of just asking for the Store Manager at this point :\

Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

msjw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on TPF and love reading all of the comments and seeing all of the lovely bags  I'm not sure if this is the right thread but I was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> I purchased the disco bag in bouganville (fuchsia) from Neiman Marcus during the sale and paid $200 more than the price of the bag listed on gucci.com. Did anyone else experience this during the sale if you bought from NM?
> 
> I started a chat online with NM customer service and they told me to call the store, speak with the Store Manager to see if I can get an adjustment. Right now it's left with the SA who sold me the bag and I have yet to hear back.  It's been three days since we last spoke, I'm thinking of just asking for the Store Manager at this point :\
> 
> Your help is appreciated!




Hi. Welcome to the forum. 


What a great purchase you made at NM. Good choice!

With respect to your question, I honestly don't believe NM will be able to offer a price adjustment. The only reason being is that the same bag is no longer available at Gucci. Usually stores offer a price adjustment if the same item is currently available at a competitor's site. 

When these bags were offered for sale at Gucci; they went fast. Then later NM offered the same bag, but at a higher price.  A price others are willing to pay, just to be able to get this awesome bag. 

I'm sorry you missed out at purchasing this bag at Gucci for a lower price; but just think, you were able to secure one at NM; even if you did pay a bit more. There are other's out there who would pay the additional dollars just to have what you got.  So enjoy your beautiful purchase.


----------



## tweetie1288

msjw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on TPF and love reading all of the comments and seeing all of the lovely bags  I'm not sure if this is the right thread but I was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> I purchased the disco bag in bouganville (fuchsia) from Neiman Marcus during the sale and paid $200 more than the price of the bag listed on gucci.com. Did anyone else experience this during the sale if you bought from NM?
> 
> I started a chat online with NM customer service and they told me to call the store, speak with the Store Manager to see if I can get an adjustment. Right now it's left with the SA who sold me the bag and I have yet to hear back.  It's been three days since we last spoke, I'm thinking of just asking for the Store Manager at this point :\
> 
> Your help is appreciated!


You can try at least you'd have a chance if not then just enjoy and keep the bag


----------



## baghagg

msjw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on TPF and love reading all of the comments and seeing all of the lovely bags  I'm not sure if this is the right thread but I was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> I purchased the disco bag in bouganville (fuchsia) from Neiman Marcus during the sale and paid $200 more than the price of the bag listed on gucci.com. Did anyone else experience this during the sale if you bought from NM?
> 
> I started a chat online with NM customer service and they told me to call the store, speak with the Store Manager to see if I can get an adjustment. Right now it's left with the SA who sold me the bag and I have yet to hear back.  It's been three days since we last spoke, I'm thinking of just asking for the Store Manager at this point :\
> 
> Your help is appreciated!



First check out NM'S competitors for their Gucci Disco Bag prices  (Saks, Nordstrom,  Bergdorf's) - if it is still available with any of them,  contact Neiman's and take it from there.   If Neiman's won't budge,  purchase it elsewhere for less and return the original to Neiman's.


----------



## AtlDesigner

I originally missed this bag in the sale, but it miraculously showed up again online one day last week - The Gucci Interlocking polished bag in dark orange - shown here with and without a flash. The color is difficult to capture, but it's so beautiful. 

I've been visiting it regularly online since January but felt a polished bag was not a practical purchase for me ... and recently thought it was long gone. Can't believe I stumbled across it!  I declare I would be blissfully happy if I could have every color. I love @PaperTiger's hot pink, the black, the Kelly green ... such beautiful little bags. In fact, @PaperTiger, remembered you told me it seemed very durable. So glad I asked you. Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## helladesigner

msjw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on TPF and love reading all of the comments and seeing all of the lovely bags  I'm not sure if this is the right thread but I was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> I purchased the disco bag in bouganville (fuchsia) from Neiman Marcus during the sale and paid $200 more than the price of the bag listed on gucci.com. Did anyone else experience this during the sale if you bought from NM?
> 
> I started a chat online with NM customer service and they told me to call the store, speak with the Store Manager to see if I can get an adjustment. Right now it's left with the SA who sold me the bag and I have yet to hear back.  It's been three days since we last spoke, I'm thinking of just asking for the Store Manager at this point :\
> 
> Your help is appreciated!




Hi and welcome msjw!
The response you received from NM CS online chat was better than mine - when I tried to price match (the bag was available on both sites at the time) they said they only price match with a select few department stores including Saks, Bloomingdales, Nordstrom (and a couple more I can't recall), but would not match the brand site Gucci.com.
I might have chatted with an unhelpful CS though or maybe it was different because you purchased in store. I would reach out to the store manager if I were you. It doesn't hurt to keep asking!

Congrats on your new lovely bag!


----------



## AtlDesigner

msjw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on TPF and love reading all of the comments and seeing all of the lovely bags  I'm not sure if this is the right thread but I was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> I purchased the disco bag in bouganville (fuchsia) from Neiman Marcus during the sale and paid $200 more than the price of the bag listed on gucci.com. Did anyone else experience this during the sale if you bought from NM?
> 
> I started a chat online with NM customer service and they told me to call the store, speak with the Store Manager to see if I can get an adjustment. Right now it's left with the SA who sold me the bag and I have yet to hear back.  It's been three days since we last spoke, I'm thinking of just asking for the Store Manager at this point :\
> 
> Your help is appreciated!




I contacted NM customer service via email and attached a link to both Gucci.com and Saks.com for the same bag, plus photos and they refunded the difference the next day. I then purchased another bag from them that is sold out everywhere and because I couldn't provide a current sales link, they declined to match the original Gucci and Saks sale price. I think the key is a current in-stock sales link


----------



## mugenprincess

AtlDesigner said:


> I originally missed this bag in the sale, but it miraculously showed up again online one day last week - The Gucci Interlocking polished bag in dark orange - shown here with and without a flash. The color is difficult to capture, but it's so beautiful.
> 
> I've been visiting it regularly online since January but felt a polished bag was not a practical purchase for me ... and recently thought it was long gone. Can't believe I stumbled across it!  I declare I would be blissfully happy if I could have every color. I love @PaperTiger's hot pink, the black, the Kelly green ... such beautiful little bags. In fact, @PaperTiger, remembered you told me it seemed very durable. So glad I asked you. Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375709
> View attachment 3375710




Very pretty!


----------



## AtlDesigner

mugenprincess said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> I originally missed this bag in the sale, but it miraculously showed up again online one day last week - The Gucci Interlocking polished bag in dark orange - shown here with and without a flash. The color is difficult to capture, but it's so beautiful.
> 
> I've been visiting it regularly online since January but felt a polished bag was not a practical purchase for me ... and recently thought it was long gone. Can't believe I stumbled across it!  I declare I would be blissfully happy if I could have every color. I love @PaperTiger's hot pink, the black, the Kelly green ... such beautiful little bags. In fact, @PaperTiger, remembered you told me it seemed very durable. So glad I asked you. Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375709
> View attachment 3375710



Wow, that bag is hot! 

What a fabulous orange twist you managed to get it, it was meant to be.

I've been wearing mine almost everyday and I  it. The only reason I didn't get one full price was I already had a 1973 in Malachite. The price was just the nudge I needed to justify. You are so right, all the colours of this like were amazing.


----------



## msjw

AtlDesigner said:


> I contacted NM customer service via email and attached a link to both Gucci.com and Saks.com for the same bag, plus photos and they refunded the difference the next day. I then purchased another bag from them that is sold out everywhere and because I couldn't provide a current sales link, they declined to match the original Gucci and Saks sale price. I think the key is a current in-stock sales link



Thanks so much for your help everyone and for the warm welcome! I felt like I was the only one experiencing this as there weren't any previous posts regarding the price differences. 

I definitely LOVE the bag and colour and can't wait to add it to my collection. I'll keep trying with the price adjustment and if anything comes out of it, I can update the post.


----------



## msjw

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> What a great purchase you made at NM. Good choice!
> 
> With respect to your question, I honestly don't believe NM will be able to offer a price adjustment. The only reason being is that the same bag is no longer available at Gucci. Usually stores offer a price adjustment if the same item is currently available at a competitor's site.
> 
> When these bags were offered for sale at Gucci; they went fast. Then later NM offered the same bag, but at a higher price.  A price others are willing to pay, just to be able to get this awesome bag.
> 
> I'm sorry you missed out at purchasing this bag at Gucci for a lower price; but just think, you were able to secure one at NM; even if you did pay a bit more. There are other's out there who would pay the additional dollars just to have what you got.  So enjoy your beautiful purchase.


You are definitely right! This bag is gorgeous and I'm very fortunate to have purchased it before they were all sold out. Thank you very much for your response


----------



## msjw

tweetie1288 said:


> You can try at least you'd have a chance if not then just enjoy and keep the bag





baghagg said:


> First check out NM'S competitors for their Gucci Disco Bag prices  (Saks, Nordstrom,  Bergdorf's) - if it is still available with any of them,  contact Neiman's and take it from there.   If Neiman's won't budge,  purchase it elsewhere for less and return the original to Neiman's.





helladesigner said:


> Hi and welcome msjw!
> The response you received from NM CS online chat was better than mine - when I tried to price match (the bag was available on both sites at the time) they said they only price match with a select few department stores including Saks, Bloomingdales, Nordstrom (and a couple more I can't recall), but would not match the brand site Gucci.com.
> I might have chatted with an unhelpful CS though or maybe it was different because you purchased in store. I would reach out to the store manager if I were you. It doesn't hurt to keep asking!
> 
> Congrats on your new lovely bag!





AtlDesigner said:


> I contacted NM customer service via email and attached a link to both Gucci.com and Saks.com for the same bag, plus photos and they refunded the difference the next day. I then purchased another bag from them that is sold out everywhere and because I couldn't provide a current sales link, they declined to match the original Gucci and Saks sale price. I think the key is a current in-stock sales link



Sorry, I don't mean to be spamming the thread with replies, I didn't know I could multi quote! Thank you ALL for your help with my question! If anything comes out of speaking with the Store Manager or CS I can update the post. 

Thank you for the warm welcome, can't wait till the Disco Bag arrives and to share it with you all! Have a GREAT day!


----------



## mama13drama99

Hi all-

Quick question...would anyone happen to be familiar with the fit of these? They are for men.  I know my size equivalent in men's shoes but wonder if it is a good decision to order exact.


----------



## redgreenblue

It says overshoe, are they supposed to be worn over another shoe? In rainy weather?


----------



## redgreenblue

AtlDesigner said:


> I originally missed this bag in the sale, but it miraculously showed up again online one day last week - The Gucci Interlocking polished bag in dark orange - shown here with and without a flash. The color is difficult to capture, but it's so beautiful.
> 
> I've been visiting it regularly online since January but felt a polished bag was not a practical purchase for me ... and recently thought it was long gone. Can't believe I stumbled across it!  I declare I would be blissfully happy if I could have every color. I love @PaperTiger's hot pink, the black, the Kelly green ... such beautiful little bags. In fact, @PaperTiger, remembered you told me it seemed very durable. So glad I asked you. Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375709
> View attachment 3375710




So pretty!  I have the bag in hibiscus red, and somebody also has it in black here. Also I  love the leather lining. What color is your interior?


----------



## papertiger

msjw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new on TPF and love reading all of the comments and seeing all of the lovely bags  I'm not sure if this is the right thread but I was hoping someone could help me out.
> 
> I purchased the disco bag in bouganville (fuchsia) from Neiman Marcus during the sale and paid $200 more than the price of the bag listed on gucci.com. Did anyone else experience this during the sale if you bought from NM?
> 
> I started a chat online with NM customer service and they told me to call the store, speak with the Store Manager to see if I can get an adjustment. Right now it's left with the SA who sold me the bag and I have yet to hear back.  It's been three days since we last spoke, I'm thinking of just asking for the Store Manager at this point :\
> 
> Your help is appreciated!



Hi *msjw *

Welcome to Gucci forum and great to have you with us

I hope you don't mind I put your question here as well as people who answered, I felt it was more appropriate on this thread. 

The other thread will no doubt 'disappear' down the page and off the radar to second, third and further pages back soon and others might like to read about your predicament in this sticky.


----------



## louvigilante

Anyone see Flora bags at the outlets?


----------



## mama13drama99

redgreenblue said:


> It says overshoe, are they supposed to be worn over another shoe? In rainy weather?




Yup...what do you think? Actually size will be okay?


----------



## redgreenblue

I would go with my usual size, yes.


----------



## AtlDesigner

redgreenblue said:


> So pretty!  I have the bag in hibiscus red, and somebody also has it in black here. Also I  love the leather lining. What color is your interior?




Thank you!  OMG - I didn't know it came in Hibiscus Red!?  Was that last Fall?  I starting obsessing over bags around late January, early Feb.  Probably a good thing I didn't know!  I truly love them all.  [emoji7]
My lining is gray leather. Yours?


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


> Wow, that bag is hot!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous orange twist you managed to get it, it was meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing mine almost everyday and I  it. The only reason I didn't get one full price was I already had a 1973 in Malachite. The price was just the nudge I needed to justify. You are so right, all the colours of this like were amazing.




Thank you PT!  It's definitely hot! [emoji12]

*SWOON* Malachite!  That sounds divine. Please post a photo of it sometime so I can drool over it. I truly feel like I've been under a rock. I never go shopping anymore except online and have been really good about building our business, not being extravagant .... well, as my kids used to say ... WHATEVER.  I'm now thinking "Where have I been?!?? I have now arrived, finally realized I needed up my purse game and I now want it ALL.  Ha!!  This has been such a fun , gleefully, naughty indulgent new pursuit for me. 

PT - do you have any problems with the chain falling off your shoulder?  It could have been the jersey dress I was wearing when I tried if. It seems amazingly durable as you said. Are you treating it in any way?  I can imagine having this bag forever.  Thanks again!


----------



## AtlDesigner

msjw said:


> Thanks so much for your help everyone and for the warm welcome! I felt like I was the only one experiencing this as there weren't any previous posts regarding the price differences.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely LOVE the bag and colour and can't wait to add it to my collection. I'll keep trying with the price adjustment and if anything comes out of it, I can update the post.




Hope you managed to get everything straightened out. I didn't for the bag I just received, but did for the Red Daily Bamboo I'm sending back. Just my luck. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you PT!  It's definitely hot! [emoji12]
> 
> *SWOON* Malachite!  That sounds divine. Please post a photo of it sometime so I can drool over it. I truly feel like I've been under a rock. I never go shopping anymore except online and have been really good about building our business, not being extravagant .... well, as my kids used to say ... WHATEVER.  I'm now thinking "Where have I been?!?? I have now arrived, finally realized I needed up my purse game and I now want it ALL.  Ha!!  This has been such a fun , gleefully, naughty indulgent new pursuit for me.
> 
> PT - do you have any problems with the chain falling off your shoulder?  It could have been the jersey dress I was wearing when I tried if. It seems amazingly durable as you said. Are you treating it in any way?  I can imagine having this bag forever.  Thanks again!



We all deserve a little something nice for ourselves from time to time 

I honestly don't. know which colour I'd have chosen if they'd had them all. The pink is a deep red-pink, not easy to find so I'm happy. 

No problem with the chain yet (and I'm not usually a chain bag person). The small can be worn cross-body (just ) but not sure about the medium. How about doubling the chain when wearing with slinkier tops and dresses?


----------



## Andrastar

Hi All, this (men) messenger bag is available online.  I was just wondering if any of you ladies would carry this?  I'm contemplating purchasing it but don't know if it's too masculine.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## SimplyB

Andrastar said:


> Hi All, this (men) messenger bag is available online.  I was just wondering if any of you ladies would carry this?  I'm contemplating purchasing it but don't know if it's too masculine.  Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376926
> View attachment 3376927




It's not too masculine at all..the pattern is subtle but adds a nice design touch!  I'd wear it for sure.  I actually contemplated getting that bag too (as a replacement for an old Kate Spade one that's similar in shape and size), but I already bought 2 other crossbody bags so I couldn't justify a third. 

If it works with your lifestyle and wardrobe, I say go for it!

Good luck!


----------



## Andrastar

SimplyB said:


> It's not too masculine at all..the pattern is subtle but adds a nice design touch!  I'd wear it for sure.  I actually contemplated getting that bag too (as a replacement for an old Kate Spade one that's similar in shape and size), but I already bought 2 other crossbody bags so I couldn't justify a third.
> 
> If it works with your lifestyle and wardrobe, I say go for it!
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you for your advice. I definitely think that I will purchase it.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Andrastar said:


> Hi All, this (men) messenger bag is available online.  I was just wondering if any of you ladies would carry this?  I'm contemplating purchasing it but don't know if it's too masculine.  Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376926
> View attachment 3376927






Nope.   I purchased  this similar men's messenger bag to use as my daily and I have no regrets.


----------



## Andrastar

SugahSweetTee said:


> Nope.   I purchased  this similar men's messenger bag to use as my daily and I have no regrets.
> View attachment 3377346




Thank you


----------



## redgreenblue

AtlDesigner said:


> Thank you!  OMG - I didn't know it came in Hibiscus Red!?  Was that last Fall?  I starting obsessing over bags around late January, early Feb.  Probably a good thing I didn't know!  I truly love them all.  [emoji7]
> My lining is gray leather. Yours?




Yes, that was last fall an online exclusive colour. The interior color is also called gray, but I think it is more greige. Tried to take a picture from the interior, but failed.

About the chain: I am doubling it a lot up and take it either handheld or as a shoulder bag with short strap. Whether the single chain stays well up on the shoulder, depends on what I am wearing. 
But I also wear the bag crossbody, I am quite small.


----------



## AtlDesigner

redgreenblue said:


> Yes, that was last fall an online exclusive colour. The interior color is also called gray, but I think it is more greige. Tried to take a picture from the interior, but failed.
> 
> About the chain: I am doubling it a lot up and take it either handheld or as a shoulder bag with short strap. Whether the single chain stays well up on the shoulder, depends on what I am wearing.
> But I also wear the bag crossbody, I am quite small.




Do you wrap the chain under the flap to carry doubled?  I cannot think of another way.  Has the chain scratched the leather or the glazed/painted sides at sll?

I definitely cannot wear it crossbody. My chest gets in the way. [emoji20]


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Gucci soho disco bag in Fushia is back on the NM website for 40% off ($588)


----------



## ScottyGal

I cannot wait to go to the Gucci Outlet at Woodbury Common in August! I am going to NYC on holiday with my boyfriend, and I was so happy to see that the outlets there have a Gucci outlet. Usually we go to Orlando, and I've always been Petty bummed that there isn't a Gucci outlet.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

_Lee said:


> I cannot wait to go to the Gucci Outlet at Woodbury Common in August! I am going to NYC on holiday with my boyfriend, and I was so happy to see that the outlets there have a Gucci outlet. Usually we go to Orlando, and I've always been Petty bummed that there isn't a Gucci outlet.



The Secaucus Gucci outlet is closer to Manhattan than Woodbury however Woodbury has lots of other and better stores so will be a better shopping experience.


----------



## ScottyGal

SugahSweetTee said:


> The Secaucus Gucci outlet is closer to Manhattan than Woodbury however Woodbury has lots of other and better stores so will be a better shopping experience.



Ooh I didn't know that - I've just had a look and it's really close, however you are right when you say that the stores at Woodbury seem a lot better and more varied!


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

The next outlet sale is starting Monday, heard from my SA yesterday


----------



## msjw

AtlDesigner said:


> Hope you managed to get everything straightened out. I didn't for the bag I just received, but did for the Red Daily Bamboo I'm sending back. Just my luck. [emoji4]



Hi! I just received a price adjustment yesterday from the Store Manager I bought the bag from. They were very nice and accommodating about it and I provided a screenshot of the Gucci.com price as proof. Since Neiman Marcus reduced the Gucci bag prices lower now (equivalent to the Gucci.com prices), could you reach out to them again about the price adjustment for your Bamboo Shopper?  I did see the bag available on the Gucci.com website earlier as well if that would help the case. 

I hope they can accommodate the price adjustment for your bag!


----------



## genialk

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> The next outlet sale is starting Monday, heard from my SA yesterday



Omg do you know if the Cabazone outlet will Be having this sale? I'm going to the Cabazone outlets for a new bag (mens messenger style) and would love for it to be a Gucci


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Right now there's a Chocolate Bree Guccissima mini leather disco bag at 60% off!!!!  It's selling for $392.20 (down from $980) at Saks. I just secured one!! 

(Boy, I'm not used to this new forum.)


----------



## mugenprincess

Johnpauliegal said:


> Right now there's a Chocolate Bree Guccissima mini leather disco bag at 60% off!!!!  It's selling for $392.20 (down from $980) at Saks. I just secured one!!
> 
> (Boy, I'm not used to this new forum.)



Wow! So cheap! I added one to cart but it said sold out. Congrats to you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Aww. Sorry to hear that!  
Oh and thanks!  
But now I'm worried because I still haven't received an email for my purchase????


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This is the great find I was able to get in on today. It was only available in chocolate. 
I was worried because I didn't receive a confirmation till a few hours later lol


----------



## remy12

Sorry I couldn't post pictures

Happy 4th of July. Enjoy these nice discounts. Let me know if you have any other questions and I will do my best to answer them as quickly as possible. Thanks 

I will be off Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday this coming week.







 July 4th special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spend over$200 and enjoy 50% off Abbey tote bag ($509 -50% off = $259.50 final price after discount) • while they last!

Shoes listed are 30%. All other items listed are 50% off.


Steven j Alvarez
Sales Supervisor
28650 Seminole drive
Cabazon, Ca 92230
WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682
Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
steveagucci@gmail.com


----------



## lms910

remy12 said:


> Sorry I couldn't post pictures
> 
> Happy 4th of July. Enjoy these nice discounts. Let me know if you have any other questions and I will do my best to answer them as quickly as possible. Thanks
> 
> I will be off Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday this coming week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 4th special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend over$200 and enjoy 50% off Abbey tote bag ($509 -50% off = $259.50 final price after discount) • while they last!
> 
> Shoes listed are 30%. All other items listed are 50% off.
> 
> 
> Steven j Alvarez
> Sales Supervisor
> 28650 Seminole drive
> Cabazon, Ca 92230
> WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682
> Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
> steveagucci@gmail.com



What are the items??


----------



## remy12

lms910 said:


> What are the items??


Purses and shoes


----------



## lms910

remy12 said:


> Purses and shoes



Do you have a list of them?


----------



## remy12

lms910 said:


> Do you have a list of them?


I'm sorry I don't, but if you email Steve he will send the list.


----------



## ncch

does anyone know when the sale will end on gucci.com or in stores? how long does it usually last? thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

remy12 said:


> July 4th special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spend over$200 and enjoy 50% off Abbey tote bag ($509 -50% off = $259.50 final price after discount) • while they last!
> Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
> steveagucci@gmail.com



The Woodbury Commons Outlet is offering this bag for the same price without any additional purchase.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I'll get this figured out yet lmao.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Andrastar said:


> Hi All, this (men) messenger bag is available online.  I was just wondering if any of you ladies would carry this?  I'm contemplating purchasing it but don't know if it's too masculine.  Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376926
> View attachment 3376927



Sorry I didn't see this before. This bag is definitely not masculine at all!! I have the same one but in the Guccissima Print. And as you can see, I also purchased the Hisbiscus Red leather Guccissima print last year! They are both gorgeous!! So why haven't I used them yet 
I think I'm used to wearing the same messenger bags all the time. But I do have shoes to match each bag. It's just that I have no place to go and they are just too pretty to ruin????? lol.

My hubby will wonder where they came from; meanwhile I bought them last year lol. 

If he knew all the stuff I had he'd probably try to sell them back to the stores lmao. Nah, just kidding. But he definitely does not know all the stuff I've been collecting all these years.


----------



## applecidered

The online sale is over! I just wanted a peek but the link is gone.


----------



## remy12

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3395055
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't see this before. This bag is definitely not masculine at all!! I have the same one but in the Guccissima Print. And as you can see, I also purchased the Hisbiscus Red leather Guccissima print last year! They are both gorgeous!! So why haven't I used them yet
> I think I'm used to wearing the same messenger bags all the time. But I do have shoes to match each bag. It's just that I have no place to go and they are just too pretty to ruin????? lol.
> 
> My hubby will wonder where they came from; meanwhile I bought them last year lol.
> 
> If he knew all the stuff I had he'd probably try to sell them back to the stores lmao. Nah, just kidding. But he definitely does not know all the stuff I've been collecting all these years.


This made me laugh. My husband is similar and he too does not not all the stuff I've collected......


----------



## kativ

Saks 60% off


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kativ said:


> Saks 60% off
> View attachment 3408031


That's a gorgeous bag. 
I keep on lurking the Saks' site for bargains lol.


----------



## luxurina

kativ said:


> Saks 60% off
> View attachment 3408031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Do you know how much?


----------



## Maracucha

Hi!! I found a bag that I really like -and want it- but at the cabazon outlet and the buy will be trough email/pictures. My question is: are these pieces defectives or with signs of being worned? Because last year I bought a Bree Top handle at Neiman (November Online sale) and returned it just after received it was obviously a second hand purse!! Thanks for your input.


----------



## Qteepiec

Maracucha said:


> Hi!! I found a bag that I really like -and want it- but at the cabazon outlet and the buy will be trough email/pictures. My question is: are these pieces defectives or with signs of being worned? Because last year I bought a Bree Top handle at Neiman (November Online sale) and returned it just after received it was obviously a second hand purse!! Thanks for your input.



I asked the same question, the SA told me that most are directly from the same manufacturer. May be using left over materials from previous seasons. They will occasionally have a few items shipped from retail. Unless it's clearance and the last one, my SA usually gets new untouched merchandise from the back for me to purchase.


----------



## Maracucha

Qteepiec said:


> I asked the same question, the SA told me that most are directly from the same manufacturer. May be using left over materials from previous seasons. They will occasionally have a few items shipped from retail. Unless it's clearance and the last one, my SA usually gets new untouched merchandise from the back for me to purchase.



Thanks for your response!! First time buying this way[emoji848] but can't resist the call[emoji41]


----------



## kativ

Sorry, my SA just told me it's sold.


----------



## Maracucha

My SA sent me this beauties today!!!


----------



## Rosie234

Hi everyone this is my first post. Just found the soho hobo black and light pink on sale in flannels not sure if they ship to the US but a bargin for gucci lovers in the UK.


----------



## lms910

THANK YOU so much for the flannels reference!  I had been stalking the site for a few days and some new items popped up today! I got a Soho Disco (black!!!) for $620 inc shipping!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie234

Omg that's so amazing post a picture once you receive  xx





lms910 said:


> THANK YOU so much for the flannels reference!  I had been stalking the site for a few days and some new items popped up today! I got a Soho Disco (black!!!) for $620 inc shipping!!!!!!!


----------



## lms910

Rosie234 said:


> Omg that's so amazing post a picture once you receive  xx



Sure will!


----------



## Rosie234

They also have the pink soho disco available now


----------



## snibor

Off fifth jersey gardens has a metallic disco.  It's the taupe color(not sure name) $712. Not as good as Gucci sale but still nice. I couldn't take pic cause sales associate.   If I had the dough I would have snagged!


----------



## anee1987

Hi,

Any one can help me find a Gucci soho disco bag  in rainbow python color?

TIA


----------



## baghagg

Has anyone seen these sandals,  and if so can you share the location and price if known? 
(Picture from another lovely tpfer)







Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosie234

Hi baghag they have these in flannels. On sale. They are gorgeous.


----------



## baghagg

Rosie234 said:


> Hi baghag they have these in flannels. On sale. They are gorgeous.


Thanks so much,  Rosie..  I'm very unfamiliar with flannels,  do they ship to usa and are they perceived as reputable? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosie234

Hi, yes they have multuple stores where I live in  the uk. and are very reputa



lms910 said:


> THANK YOU so much for the flannels reference!  I had been stalking the site for a few days and some new items popped up today! I got a Soho Disco (black!!!) for $620 inc shipping!!!!!!!





baghagg said:


> Has anyone seen these sandals,  and if so can you share the location and price if known?
> (Picture from another lovely tpfer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosie234

Reputable. And yes they do ship to the US


----------



## baghagg

Rosie234 said:


> Reputable. And yes they do ship to the US [emoji2]


Thank you so much,  checking them out now. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3411146
> 
> View attachment 3411147
> 
> View attachment 3411148
> 
> View attachment 3411149
> 
> View attachment 3411150
> 
> 
> 
> My SA sent me this beauties today!!!


I bought the red!! It's a beautiful shade of red. I saw it from the window and was immediately sold.


----------



## Maracucha

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I bought the red!! It's a beautiful shade of red. I saw it from the window and was immediately sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418008



It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Maracucha said:


> It's gorgeous!!!


Thanks!


----------



## staceyjan

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3411146
> 
> View attachment 3411147
> 
> View attachment 3411148
> 
> View attachment 3411149
> 
> View attachment 3411150
> 
> 
> 
> My SA sent me this beauties today!!!


Were these at the outlet?  Could you possibly PM your SA info?


----------



## Maracucha

staceyjan said:


> Were these at the outlet?  Could you possibly PM your SA info?



Yes at the Cabazon outlet!




Here is the info. His name is Steven Alvarez, he is very nice!!


----------



## Sisi12

Just saw these on the Saks website, the price is great!


----------



## Michelletg24

And they're gone lol. Anyone know how to get text or emails when Gucci goes on sale at any of the department stores?


----------



## applecidered

Sisi12 said:


> Just saw these on the Saks website, the price is great!



Dang, the beige was the same exact bag I bought at the Gucci sale! But for twice as much.


----------



## remy12

*All sales are final, there are no returns or exchanges.  We do have to ship to the billing address on the credit card that is used.*  It is $10 via FedEx with signature required upon delivery.  We are not able to ship to a P.O. Box.  Upgraded shipping options are available if needed. 

 If you see anything that you would like to purchase, please contact me on my cell *361.362.8076* or at the storejeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com




1. $509 Final Sale Price, Mini Soho Chain Shoulder Bag 353965 _A7M0G_5523 *QTY 5
Dimensions:7"W x 5.5"H x 1.5"D*
2. $509 Final Sale Price, Soho Clutch 336753_A7M0G_5523 *QTY 5
Dimensions:11.4"W x 6"H x 2.4"D*
3. $719 Final Sale Price, Emily Small Shoulder Bag 369622_CWC1Y_1000 *QTY 5
Dimensions:7"W x 5.1"H x 1.9"D*
4. $809 Final Sale Price, Medium Bree Foldover Tote in Pink Guccissima Tote 353130 *QTY 5 Dimensions:7"W x 5.1"H x 1.9"D*
5. $689 Final Sale Price, Medium Bree Foldover Tote in GG Canvas with Gold Trim Tote 353120_KQWJX_8612 *QTY 3
Dimensions:7"W x 5.1"H x 1.9"D*
6. $689 Final Sale Price, Medium Bree Foldover Tote in GG Canvas with Tan Trim Tote 353120_KQWIG_9783*QTY 3
Dimensions:7"W x 5.1"H x 1.9"D*
7. $809 Final Sale Price, Medium Bree Foldover Tote in Ivory Guccissima 353120_AOOJG_9022 *QTY 3*
*Dimensions:7"W x 5.1"H x 1.9"D*
8.$809 Final Sale Price, Mini Bree Top Handle Tote in Metallic Gold Guccissima 353121_AHBEX_8614 *Dimensions: 8"W x 8""H x 4'D* *QTY 3*
9.$689 Final Sale Price, Mini Bree Top Handle Tote in GG Canvas with Gold Trim 353121_KH1RX_8612 *Dimensions: 8"W x 8""H x 4'DQTY 3*
10. $749 Final Sale Price, Soho Studded Leather Disco Bag 308364_A88EN_1000  *Dimensions: 8"W x 6"H x 2.7"D* *QTY 2*
11. $889 Final Sale Price, Small Off White Soho with Deatachable Strap 336751_A7M0G_9022  *Dimensions: 10.2"W x 9.5"H x 5.5"D* *QTY 4*

12. $669 Final Sale Price,  Medium Sukey Tote in GG Canvas 367802_FFPRY_9903, *Dimensions: 14"W x 10"H x 4.5"D*
13. $599 Final Sale Price, Sukey Hobo Medium Original GG Canvas With Brown Trim 364843_FFPRY_9903, *Dimensions:  15"L x 11"H x 4"D*
14. $699 Final Sale Price, Large Sukey in GG Canvas with Brown Trim 364840_FAFXG_9903, *Dimensions: 17"L x 11.5"H x 6"D*
15. $719 Final Sale Price, Sukey Medium Boston Original GG Canvas With Brown Leather Trim Double Zip Boston 362724_FAFXG_9643, *Dimensions: 15" x 8" x 8"*
16. $1139 Final Sale Price, Medium Sukey Tote in Navy Guccissima Leather 211944_AA61E_4009, *Dimensions: 17"L x 11.5"H x 6"D*
-- 

Thank you,


*Jeremiah Martinez*

Selling Supervisor


*G U C C I*

Premium Outlets

3939 IH 35 South, Ste. 1050

San Marcos, TX  78666

(Store) 512.392.9130

(Cell) 361.362.8076

jeremiah.martinez@us.gucci.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Question for Gucci tpfers: does the Dionysus go on sale?


----------



## papertiger

OneMoreDay said:


> Question for Gucci tpfers: does the Dionysus go on sale?



It hasn't yet you may get independent boutiques deviating from the usual


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I stopped at the Gucci outlet yesterday and picked up a pair of; now get this (lol); silver mirrored sneakers for $109 lol. 
They still had the Abbey Tote Bag available for $259; which is an amazing price.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> I stopped at the Gucci outlet yesterday and picked up a pair of; now get this (lol); silver mirrored sneakers for $109 lol.
> They still had the Abbey Tote Bag available for $259; which is an amazing price.


My Outlet has abbeys on sale and they have been sitting on a shelf for WEEKS! There is a huge sale sign above them but no one seems to want them. Outlet shoppes of bluegrass if anyone is interested, ask for Mandy.


----------



## chocofrapp

What does an Abby tote bag look like?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

chocofrapp said:


> What does an Abby tote bag look like?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

is the Blooms a line that will go on sale?


----------



## lms910

ccbaggirl89 said:


> is the Blooms a line that will go on sale?



Guessing no time soon


----------



## Addy

Has anyone seen the Small Shopper with bamboo handles anywhere?


----------



## TChip5

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3432770


I have this Abby tote! I love it! Lightweight and perfect for daily use.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Addy said:


> Has anyone seen the Small Shopper with bamboo handles anywhere?


Hi. Saks had it on sale last month for $540 (+tax); down from $1350. It was a rose colored beige. I snatched it right up.  Then a week later it popped up again. I had actually gotten 2 of these bags lol. My friend wanted one and since I had a Saks card, I got it for her. Unfortunately she changed her mind so it's sitting in a box in my closet. It was a final sale so I'm not able to return it. That's pretty messed up; don't you think?


----------



## Addy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Saks had it on sale last month for $540 (+tax); down from $1350. It was a rose colored beige. I snatched it right up.  Then a week later it popped up again. I had actually gotten 2 of these bags lol. My friend wanted one and since I had a Saks card, I got it for her. Unfortunately she changed her mind so it's sitting in a box in my closet. It was a final sale so I'm not able to return it. That's pretty messed up; don't you think?


I will keep an eye on Saks. lol


----------



## smiley13tree

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Saks had it on sale last month for $540 (+tax); down from $1350. It was a rose colored beige. I snatched it right up.  Then a week later it popped up again. I had actually gotten 2 of these bags lol. My friend wanted one and since I had a Saks card, I got it for her. Unfortunately she changed her mind so it's sitting in a box in my closet. It was a final sale so I'm not able to return it. That's pretty messed up; don't you think?



That is pretty messed up  hate when people do that especially when you're doing them a favor!! Does your credit card have return protection? I know some of mine I can return under their insurance policy. I've returned a few items that were final sale.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

smiley13tree said:


> That is pretty messed up  hate when people do that especially when you're doing them a favor!! Does your credit card have return protection? I know some of mine I can return under their insurance policy. I've returned a few items that were final sale.



Hi. Thank you so much for this info. I used my Saks First Credit Card for this purchase but now I am definitely going to look into it. I guess it can't hurt right?  
But it did say final sale 
Who knows; maybe if I send it back they will credit my account. 

And I hear what you are saying. It's not the first time where I got screwed after trying to help someone out. I have to learn to keep my mouth shut and not offer to help someone if there is no guarantee of the outcome.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

smiley13tree said:


> That is pretty messed up  hate when people do that especially when you're doing them a favor!! Does your credit card have return protection? I know some of mine I can return under their insurance policy. I've returned a few items that were final sale.


Well it appears I missed out on the return. I purchased it July 11th; 5 days past their 30 day return policy. I was also told that it went further down in price and if they did accept my return it would be $120 less than what I paid for it. Oh well.


----------



## smiley13tree

Johnpauliegal said:


> Well it appears I missed out on the return. I purchased it July 11th; 5 days past their 30 day return policy. I was also told that it went further down in price and if they did accept my return it would be $120 less than what I paid for it. Oh well.



Ah well. Try reselling it! I always try to pay with my Amex because they make returns so easy (don't even have to return to the actual retailer) and they credit my account almost right away.


----------



## neha81

anee1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one can help me find a Gucci soho disco bag  in rainbow python color?
> 
> TIA


I found this one on ebay, but not certain it's real? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Women...919364?hash=item1a144fbb84:g:AOYAAOSw6btXSUqY


----------



## Johnpauliegal

smiley13tree said:


> Ah well. Try reselling it! I always try to pay with my Amex because they make returns so easy (don't even have to return to the actual retailer) and they credit my account almost right away.


I guess that's a thought. I'm not looking to make any money; just to get my money back. Don't know where to list it but when I do I would have to tack on the fees I would be charged (when and if sold) so I'm not out of pocket. 

I guess next time there's a final sale at Saks, I'll use my Amex card just in case I need to return it for whatever reason. 

Thanks.


----------



## mugenprincess

Johnpauliegal said:


> I guess that's a thought. I'm not looking to make any money; just to get my money back. Don't know where to list it but when I do I would have to tack on the fees I would be charged (when and if sold) so I'm not out of pocket.
> 
> I guess next time there's a final sale at Saks, I'll use my Amex card just in case I need to return it for whatever reason.
> 
> Thanks.



Have you tried Mercari? They currently have no listing fees since it's still in Beta. I sell a lot of my stuff there.  It's like a Poshmark and totally legit.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mugenprincess said:


> Have you tried Mercari? They currently have no listing fees since it's still in Beta. I sell a lot of my stuff there.  It's like a Poshmark and totally legit.


Hi thanks so much for that info. I've never heard of that site before. I really appreciate it!  I must check it out.  
I already submitted my bag to YOOGIS Closet for a quote for them to buy it from me.  I'm hoping to get what I paid so I don't have to go through the hassle of selling it myself.


----------



## Young1987

Does anyone know if the Dionysus line of bags are sold at the outlets, or included in the department store sales? Thanks!


----------



## Michelletg24

Hi johnpaulie. If you do not sell the bag with yoogis closet and post it on mercari or somewhere else, Please let me know. Thank you. 

Michelle


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Michelletg24 said:


> Hi johnpaulie. If you do not sell the bag with yoogis closet and post it on mercari or somewhere else, Please let me know. Thank you.
> Michelle


Well I declined Yoogiscloset's offer. They wanted to give me $350; or consign it for $450 for a bag I paid almost $600 for (5 weeks ago)!!!!!  Ridiculous!  I haven't  decided what I'm going to do with the bag yet.

(Even Tradesy is selling it for $975 in black; and therealreal for $795 in cream; I had the rose beige color. )


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The SA at San Marcos sent me an email of a few bags that are on sale at the outlet.  But I can't figure out how to post it here.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Hi - I posted this last night in the Disco Bag Club and hope it's ok that I also post here:
QUOTE="AtlDesigner, post: 30556980, member: 521047"]Hello - it seems I'm very late in deciding that I really, really want a Gucci Disco in Sun Orange. A few months late!  Anyone have any good ideas where I can find one?  I've done a bunch of Google searches and found one on Tradesy, but their site keeps malfunctioning. There are a few on eBay, but I can't tell if they are real.  Any advice will be greatly appreciated!  Thank you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AtlDesigner said:


> Hello - it seems I'm very late in deciding that I really, really want a Gucci Disco in Sun Orange. A few months late!  Anyone have any good ideas where I can find one?  I've done a bunch of Google searches and found one on Tradesy, but their site keeps malfunctioning. There are a few on eBay, but I can't tell if they are real.  Any advice will be greatly appreciated!  Thank you.



Hi. I don't know if you are interested but overstock has the Gucci Soho mini chain bag in pink and fuchsia for $709.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

A few Gucci bags have been popping up on Neiman's website.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Johnpauliegal said:


> A few Gucci bags have been popping up on Neiman's website.



Hi - the Disco bags?


----------



## AtlDesigner

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I don't know if you are interested but overstock has the Gucci Soho mini chain bag in pink and fuchsia for $709.



Thank you. The Disco is what I really want, but the mini chain bags sure are cute!


----------



## neha81

Does anyone when the next private sale will be? Is it normally once a year? Thanks!


----------



## lms910

neha81 said:


> Does anyone when the next private sale will be? Is it normally once a year? Thanks!



Twice a year. November is next


----------



## neha81

lms910 said:


> Twice a year. November is next


Oh awesome, thank you SO much!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

remy12 said:


> Gucci outlet.
> All departments have selected items at 50% off.
> Steven j Alvarez
> Sales Supervisor
> 28650 Seminole drive
> Cabazon, Ca 92230
> WK Mobile: (951) 324-3682
> Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
> steveagucci@gmail.com



Thanks so much for this info. I think I'll take a detour to the outlets on my way upstate tomorrow lmao.


----------



## neha81

anee1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one can help me find a Gucci soho disco bag  in rainbow python color?
> 
> TIA


Ok, FOUND ONE! For $995! https://www.therealreal.com/product...-bags/gucci-python-soho-disco-crossbody-bag-1


----------



## Juditharn

Hi, can someone please help me to find Gucci disco bag in light pink?  many thanks! 
Judith


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My SA at the Gucci outlet at the shoppes of bluegrass just sent me this pic if anyone is interested. Ask for Mandy. I already have red and she knew I would pass it on.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks so much for this info. I think I'll take a detour to the outlets on my way upstate tomorrow lmao.



Well I went to Woodbury Commons on Friday and what a disappointment 
All they had were very large bags at 50% off; I'm not into large bags lol. (Didn't even bother to check out the prices.)
That's the only thing that was 50% off; no belts, shoes, etc. as in other outlets. 
I wanted to snap a photo but there were a lot of people around the bags so I could t get a clear view. 
There were no sohos like the one shown above. 
I left the store without purchasing anything. Good for my pocket lol.


----------



## Soki

Hey Johnpauliegal. Did you get a chance to go to Givenchy? It opened up recently I believe.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Soki said:


> Hey Johnpauliegal. Did you get a chance to go to Givenchy? It opened up recently I believe.


Hey no I didn't. I'm always getting lost when I'm there cuz it is such a large outlet lol. I usually go to Gucci, Prada, Burberry, Coach, DB, NM Last Call, Saksoff5th, TB, and MK.  I don't have anything Givenchy. Must check it out next time.


----------



## Soki

Yes, it is huge. I feel lost myself. Do let us know if you drop by [emoji2]. Thanks!


----------



## Sisi12

Juditharn said:


> Hi, can someone please help me to find Gucci disco bag in light pink?  many thanks!
> Judith


That's the closest I have seen.


----------



## Juditharn

Sisi12 said:


> That's the closest I have seen.


Many thanks sweetie! but I'm looking for the disco bag not the mini, is a nightmare i can't found it  thanks anyway i love the mini one also but is too small. big hug


----------



## edaluv

Do we have a thread where we can sell items to each other?


----------



## AtlDesigner

Juditharn said:


> Many thanks sweetie! but I'm looking for the disco bag not the mini, is a nightmare i can't found it  thanks anyway i love the mini one also but is too small. big hug



Hi - a light pink Disco is listed on eBay as of today. It's very pretty, but I would get it authenticated here to be on the safe side. With the eBay money back guarantee, you'll be covered!  Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## Juditharn

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi - a light pink Disco is listed on eBay as of today. It's very pretty, but I would get it authenticated here to be on the safe side. With the eBay money back guarantee, you'll be covered!  Good luck. [emoji4]


Hi, i can't find it  could you tell me the item number please?? i think here is  not possible post items to sell, could you please post in the autenticathion page? OMG! IM NERVOUS!!!


----------



## Juditharn

Juditharn said:


> Hi, i can't find it  could you tell me the item number please?? i think here is  not possible post items to sell, could you please post in the autenticathion page? OMG! IM NERVOUS!!!


i think i four it, is one auction with only 2 pictures  one of the front and other to the bag? if is this to me looks a fake but i asked for more pictures for autenthicate. Also the pink is strange pink. ah.. and many many thanks to tell me, before when i saw your post i was close to heart attack and i didnt said thanks


----------



## papertiger

edaluv said:


> Do we have a thread where we can sell items to each other?



Hi, one of our rules is that we don't buy or sell publicly or via PM on tPF, sorry about that


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Juditharn said:


> i think i four it, is one auction with only 2 pictures  one of the front and other to the bag? if is this to me looks a fake but i asked for more pictures for autenthicate. Also the pink is strange pink. ah.. and many many thanks to tell me, before when i saw your post i was close to heart attack and i didnt said thanks


Hi. Just wondering if they submitted additional pictures. If they ignored your request, I wouldn't trust them. Good luck in your venture.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hello all. if anyone knows... will items from the marmont line go on sale during the end of year sale, or do items from a new collection remain at the regular price while items from the older collection (ie soho) go on sale again instead? a lot of soho was on sale mid-year, so does gucci just do that again or will the new stuff get included, too? tia


----------



## papertiger

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hello all. if anyone knows... will items from the marmont line go on sale during the end of year sale, or do items from a new collection remain at the regular price while items from the older collection (ie soho) go on sale again instead? a lot of soho was on sale mid-year, so does gucci just do that again or will the new stuff get included, too? tia



Even SAs don't know yet_. Could_ have the odd piece of Marmont, colours,lines or sizes that don't sell at all well but don't hold your breath. Sometimes pieces are taken off the website because they're sold out and sometimes because they're not selling at all, so you may not see them discounted actually online, only in the stores. But you're right, mostly going to be the end of Frida's reign bags, good if people feel they've missed out.


----------



## Elizz

Hello!! 
I am going to Spain (Barcelona) in less than a month and I was wondering if any of you have recently been to the Gucci outlet/store at La Roca Village and know if it worth it? I'm looking for bags !  
If not, I am certainly planning a little shopping in Barcelona!

TIA!


----------



## obscurity7

Elizz said:


> Hello!!
> I am going to Spain (Barcelona) in less than a month and I was wondering if any of you have recently been to the Gucci outlet/store at La Roca Village and know if it worth it? I'm looking for bags !
> If not, I am certainly planning a little shopping in Barcelona!
> 
> TIA!


I'm going later this month, so I'll post back to let you know if no one else responds earlier.  (going on vacation through much of northern Spain)


----------



## lms910

Fyi i was at the gucci outlet in San Marcos yesterday. I wasnt that impressed...most stuff was 30/40% off and mostly from last season. There were better deals at the semi annual sale. The prada outlet was wayy better .


----------



## Soki

obscurity7 said:


> I'm going later this month, so I'll post back to let you know if no one else responds earlier.  (going on vacation through much of northern Spain)



Planning on going either in Dec or next year. Would love a report [emoji2]. Thanks!


----------



## Elizz

obscurity7 said:


> I'm going later this month, so I'll post back to let you know if no one else responds earlier.  (going on vacation through much of northern Spain)



Yay!! I would appreciate very much so! I am travelling first to Spain and then Greece... I believe the selection will be better in Barcelona compared to Athens (but not sure?!?!) so I dont want to miss the opportunity! I am looking for a cute Disco bag (I can't believe I don't have one yet!!!) and some shoes! 
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## lms910

Elizz said:


> Yay!! I would appreciate very much so! I am travelling first to Spain and then Greece... I believe the selection will be better in Barcelona compared to Athens (but not sure?!?!) so I dont want to miss the opportunity! I am looking for a cute Disco bag (I can't believe I don't have one yet!!!) and some shoes!
> Thanks a lot!!



I was in Barcelona a couple months ago...the shopping was good but nothing compared to London . Youll find good deals at the regular stores bc the price of Gucci in euros is a little less. We stayed near Passeig de Gracia (msp?) and I was able to pick up some goodies (at Chanel but im pretty sure Gucci is nearby too).


----------



## jpark2

If an item is already at the outlets, is there a chance it will end up in the November sale? Love that lady web bag!


----------



## papertiger

Blissroads said:


> If an item is already at the outlets, is there a chance it will end up in the November sale? Love that lady web bag!



Outlets have sales too, I'm not sure if everything gets double-discounted though


----------



## leec1234

Blissroads said:


> If an item is already at the outlets, is there a chance it will end up in the November sale? Love that lady web bag!


The bags are gorgeous. I was at the New Jersey outlet today, they are 40% off. I purchased the brown leather and gg one.


----------



## jpark2

leec1234 said:


> The bags are gorgeous. I was at the New Jersey outlet today, they are 40% off. I purchased the brown leather and gg one.



Wow, well done!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

leec1234 said:


> The bags are gorgeous. I was at the New Jersey outlet today, they are 40% off. I purchased the brown leather and gg one.


I would love to see what you bought.


----------



## leec1234

Johnpauliegal said:


> I would love to see what you bought.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Absolutely gorgeous!   
Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## collector007

TJ maxx.com has some great deals on Gucci sunglasses!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I am so ecstatic!  The SA at Cabazon was able to locate a Gucci Soho Disco Studded Bag in Black for me!  It should be arriving sometime next week. I can't wait!! 
Next week can't come too soon lol!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> I am so ecstatic!  The SA at Cabazon was able to locate a Gucci Soho Disco Studded Bag in Black for me!  It should be arriving sometime next week. I can't wait!!
> Next week can't come too soon lol!


That's amazing!! Congratulations
I got my studded black disco from the outlet in Texas. It is the greatest bag!!


----------



## Lavidacolor

aznanjl said:


> is there anyway to find out? I signed up for their mailing list. Thanks!!



My question got moved to this thread...I was asking, when does Gucci have online sales? Anyone know the next one? Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

chloebagfreak said:


> That's amazing!! Congratulations
> I got my studded black disco from the outlet in Texas. It is the greatest bag!!



Thanks!  And I'm certain it's going to be my everyday bag lol. 
Hope its gonna hold up well


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks!  And I'm certain it's going to be my everyday bag lol.
> Hope its gonna hold up well


I'm sure it will


----------



## Bag*Snob

@aznanjl  The next online sale should be end of November.


----------



## lo13

Desperately looking to buy the Soho beige clutch but can't find it ANYWHERE online. Any suggestions??


----------



## Johnpauliegal

collector007 said:


> TJ maxx.com has some great deals on Gucci sunglasses!!


Really?   Thanks for the info.


----------



## Etak14

smokeandmirrors said:


> Does this apply to Italy as well? Also, what kind of discount is usually applied? Thank you.


I'd like to know if this applies to Europe/UK as well, thanks


----------



## Bag*Snob

Sorry but I don't know when the sale is in Europe.


----------



## abbietealex

Hi everyone! I've been looking at this forum for a while and have finally decided to join, yay! 

I just got myself the Gucci soho disco bag in black and now I think I may treat myself for christmas. Basically I've seen on here that Gucci has sales twice a year and I was wondering when the next one is coming up? I know it should be around November/December time but are there any specific dates? 

Also, I gave them my email when I got the bag so will I be contacted before it goes out to the public? How early if so? 

And finally, I've seen people posting links to the sale but I'm from the UK so will I be able to use the same link? 

Sorry for all the questions but I have my eye one a few bags so I want to be prepared for maybe buying one!! Also what is the average discounts for bags? Thanks so much in advance xxx


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Her ladies! Went to the Gucci outlet today and thought I would pass these pics on-


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

They have quite a bit in stock right now. I also saw a few pieces of signature print suitcases with wheels. I rarely see travel pieces so just letting everyone know. I'm sorry if my pics aren't that great, my hands were full.


----------



## lms910

abbietealex said:


> Hi everyone! I've been looking at this forum for a while and have finally decided to join, yay!
> 
> I just got myself the Gucci soho disco bag in black and now I think I may treat myself for christmas. Basically I've seen on here that Gucci has sales twice a year and I was wondering when the next one is coming up? I know it should be around November/December time but are there any specific dates?
> 
> Also, I gave them my email when I got the bag so will I be contacted before it goes out to the public? How early if so?
> 
> And finally, I've seen people posting links to the sale but I'm from the UK so will I be able to use the same link?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but I have my eye one a few bags so I want to be prepared for maybe buying one!! Also what is the average discounts for bags? Thanks so much in advance xxx



I actually spoke to an SA this evening and she didnt even know if the sale would be happening this year! She said all the merchandise was from the new creative director and may not go on sale. NOOOOO! We shall see.


----------



## baghagg

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They have quite a bit in stock right now. I also saw a few pieces of signature print suitcases with wheels. I rarely see travel pieces so just letting everyone know. I'm sorry if my pics aren't that great, my hands were full.


Hi Baglady 3375. I'm wondering if you noticed any sandals or shoes?


----------



## Qteepiec

lms910 said:


> I actually spoke to an SA this evening and she didnt even know if the sale would be happening this year! She said all the merchandise was from the new creative director and may not go on sale. NOOOOO! We shall see.



I wish we all had a magic crystal ball but since we don't, what do you ladies feel will be on sale around the Holiday season? More Sohos and Blooms?? What has it been like in previous years?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

baghagg said:


> Hi Baglady 3375. I'm wondering if you noticed any sandals or shoes?





baghagg said:


> Hi Baglady 3375. I'm wondering if you noticed any sandals or shoes?


Sorry, I only looked at handbags. Footwear stock is usually pretty good though.  If there is something in particular you are looking for just give them a call.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They have quite a bit in stock right now. I also saw a few pieces of signature print suitcases with wheels. I rarely see travel pieces so just letting everyone know. I'm sorry if my pics aren't that great, my hands were full.


Sorry guys, I have to edit the suitcase sightings in Gucci comment LOL! I saw them in the MK outlet, NOT Gucci! I was all over the outlet and got the stores mixed up! Sorry again, total brain fart ladies.


----------



## Orencia1230

Does anyone know when their private sale start again?


----------



## lms910

Orencia1230 said:


> Does anyone know when their private sale start again?



I was at the store yesterday and asked...Per the SA there may not be a sale! All of the merchandise in the store is from the new creative director so it may not go on sale.   She said she would keep me posted.


----------



## kevlovlevis

lms910 said:


> I was at the store yesterday and asked...Per the SA there may not be a sale! All of the merchandise in the store is from the new creative director so it may not go on sale.   She said she would keep me posted.


This is probably the biggest lie Gucci pulls every single season...I am almost certain that they are going to put most stuff on sale except probably the Ghost collection


----------



## Qteepiec

kevlovlevis said:


> This is probably the biggest lie Gucci pulls every single season...I am almost certain that they are going to put most stuff on sale except probably the Ghost collection



Haha yes they say this every year. Can't wait to see what will be on sale.


----------



## lms910

Qteepiec said:


> Haha yes they say this every year. Can't wait to see what will be on sale.



Lol why does this not surprise me?


----------



## Qteepiec

kevlovlevis said:


> This is probably the biggest lie Gucci pulls every single season...I am almost certain that they are going to put most stuff on sale except probably the Ghost collection



So fingers crossed on Marmont, padlock, blooms, Tians and Dionysus? I keep asking because I'm really close to two outlets and I don't want to make a purchase there if a newer item I want will be on sale in November


----------



## SArmstrong

Has anyone purchased a Gucci bag on Overstock?  I'm looking for the off white Soho disco and saw one there but the reviews seemed pretty sketchy...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SArmstrong said:


> Has anyone purchased a Gucci bag on Overstock?  I'm looking for the off white Soho disco and saw one there but the reviews seemed pretty sketchy...


Hi I know there was a member or two with bad experiences with the disco bags being fake from a certain vendor on overstock. If you live in the US, Gucci still has this bag available. Good luck in your search.


----------



## AtlDesigner

SArmstrong said:


> Has anyone purchased a Gucci bag on Overstock?  I'm looking for the off white Soho disco and saw one there but the reviews seemed pretty sketchy...



Run!!!  Several of us purchased Discos from them in the last month and a half and they were all deemed fakes here on TPF.


----------



## SArmstrong

AtlDesigner said:


> Run!!!  Several of us purchased Discos from them in the last month and a half and they were all deemed fakes here on TPF.



That's awful ☹️ [emoji175] your profile pic!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saw this on Neiman just now.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

lms910 said:


> I was at the store yesterday and asked...Per the SA there may not be a sale! All of the merchandise in the store is from the new creative director so it may not go on sale.   She said she would keep me posted.


 I asked my SA as well and he is keeping mum too only saying it will be in mid to late Novemeber but they are changing their sales strategy (whatever that means) but as per my mathematics from the sales in the past, I am guessing Nov. 16th  the private pre sale will start, then perhaps the week of Nov. 21 the private sale will start and then official public sale will be on Nov. 28th  - this of course is just speculation but last year they did move things up by a week - I doubt Marmont, Dionysus or Padlock will be on sale though - I am sure it will be just the signature items and maybe Blooms and Tian?? Who knows??


----------



## Benddy

hi everyone. Sorry if this has been asked before but I am pretty new to the gucci scene and I am curious if these outlet stores have men's shoes? If anyone has photos that would be great! We do not have an outlet here where I live so I am clueless.. If you know any of the styles off , have pics, ect..you can private message me! Id greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Benddy said:


> hi everyone. Sorry if this has been asked before but I am pretty new to the gucci scene and I am curious if these outlet stores have men's shoes? If anyone has photos that would be great! We do not have an outlet here where I live so I am clueless.. If you know any of the styles off , have pics, ect..you can private message me! Id greatly appreciate it!


Hi. I'm sorry I don't have any pictures but the outlets do carry men's shoes/sneakers and clothing. I'm not sure what type of clothing because I never had a need to look. But with respect to shoes, I've seen both dress and casual shoes, along with sneakers. (Woodbury Commons Outlet, NY). 
Maybe another member can be of more help.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Benddy said:


> hi everyone. Sorry if this has been asked before but I am pretty new to the gucci scene and I am curious if these outlet stores have men's shoes? If anyone has photos that would be great! We do not have an outlet here where I live so I am clueless.. If you know any of the styles off , have pics, ect..you can private message me! Id greatly appreciate it!


Outlet shoppes of bluegrass Gucci outlet always has great variety in men footwear. The men's side of the store is chock full. Scarves, bags, sunglasses, shoes, hats etc. If it's something in particular your looking for, just give them a call and ask for Mandy.


----------



## Snow Diva

Has anyone seen the list of items going on sale next month?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Snow Diva said:


> Has anyone seen the list of items going on sale next month?


I've never known there to be a list.


----------



## Snow Diva

Johnpauliegal said:


> I've never known there to be a list.



It's been posted in the past. Post 829 in this thread a member re-shared a link to the list of items on sale that was shared via an SA for the S/S sale. It was great because it included prices and pictures. I was just wondering if anyone had the F/W list and if they would be willing to share it.


----------



## Lamouruk

I don't know for sure that a sale will be happening this fall or how they will go about it. Usually I've gotten the list a few day before the private sale begins


----------



## Lavidacolor

For those who have shopped the online sale in the past, are the deals as good as outlet price or better? (IE can we expect 30, 40, 50% off)? thanks!!

and how would i best find out when the sale is? subscribe to their email list? of course, i could keep checking in here


----------



## BgaHolic

Regarding sales, my experience has been they are always around Thanksgiving time.  As it turns out, I need to buy a leather wallet for a friend of mine just prior to then.  I'm hoping they will be discounted a little, although I think they are a classic staple item,


----------



## snibor

aznanjl said:


> For those who have shopped the online sale in the past, are the deals as good as outlet price or better? (IE can we expect 30, 40, 50% off)? thanks!!
> 
> and how would i best find out when the sale is? subscribe to their email list? of course, i could keep checking in here



I was able to snag a bag during sale on line at saks for 50% off and wallet as well. I've also snagged shoes for a good discount but not 50%. But u need to act fast. 

Outlets have great prices though if u find something u like.


----------



## Etak14

Does anyone know if the sale in the UK starts at the same time as the US? and can someone tell me what the private sale is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sisi12

aznanjl said:


> For those who have shopped the online sale in the past, are the deals as good as outlet price or better? (IE can we expect 30, 40, 50% off)? thanks!!
> 
> and how would i best find out when the sale is? subscribe to their email list? of course, i could keep checking in here


Usually the shoes are 50% off and bags at 40%. And yes, Saks does better discounts down the road but you never know what will be left by then...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Hi everyone.
For those of you who have shopped at the outlets, do you know if they do further discounts on existing stock and when?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lamouruk

Sisi12 said:


> Usually the shoes are 50% off and bags at 40%. And yes, Saks does better discounts down the road but you never know what will be left by then...



Bags can also be 30%, believe it was 30 or 35% last November. It all depends.......


----------



## pink_macaron

Hi, may I ask does Gucci soho disco bag in red or black ever goes on sale?thx


----------



## Loco4lux

pink_macaron said:


> Hi, may I ask does Gucci soho disco bag in red or black ever goes on sale?thx



It was on sale last year on saks website for like half price.  Everyone thought it was a mistake because black and red were included.  They weren't this year though, only saw fuchsia and orange.


----------



## pink_macaron

Loco4lux said:


> It was on sale last year on saks website for like half price.  Everyone thought it was a mistake because black and red were included.  They weren't this year though, only saw fuchsia and orange.


Hi thanks for the reply. Is it only at saks or worldwide?as i live in Asia country.


----------



## Lamouruk

pink_macaron said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. Is it only at saks or worldwide?as i live in Asia country.


Just saks for leather, Gucci had black patent though this spring and last fall.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

D/K if anyone is interested but Saks has a few unusual Gucci cocktail rings at 30% off.


----------



## danny123

Etak14 said:


> Does anyone know if the sale in the UK starts at the same time as the US? and can someone tell me what the private sale is? Thanks in advance.


Last sale the EU sale started later than the US sale


----------



## pink_macaron

Hi,

I plan to buy gucci soho disco bag in Singapore. Due to disco soho bag is going to discontinued. Do u think that red or black disco bag will ever go on sale in Singapore? Or do both colour ever goes on sale in Singapore Gucci store before?

Thanks


----------



## dichka

Whoever has a good Nordstrom SA that carries Gucci please pm me! Looking to get a few things this sale and want to presale. Thank you!!!


----------



## Brndwhyn

Sisi12 said:


> Usually the shoes are 50% off and bags at 40%. And yes, Saks does better discounts down the road but you never know what will be left by then...


 
I know the Saks where I live the SA stated if they do have a sale it will probably be the stuff under the old designer and this stock is very low and consist of very older model handbags.


----------



## Fabianaronci

When?!


----------



## JadaStormy

Usually around black Friday


----------



## nucleii

I was wondering if past bags that were on sale previously would go on sale again for the next sale if it wasn't bought? And would it have a lower discount?


----------



## Csotirov

Loco4lux said:


> It was on sale last year on saks website for like half price.  Everyone thought it was a mistake because black and red were included.  They weren't this year though, only saw fuchsia and orange.



I can't believe I missed that!!! Wow


----------



## rococochanel

Does anyone know where I could purchase a Lady Web bag, possibly on sale? I'm looking for the brown leather version--may have purchased a fake. Sigh.


----------



## AP919

rococochanel said:


> Does anyone know where I could purchase a Lady Web bag, possibly on sale? I'm looking for the brown leather version--may have purchased a fake. Sigh.


Where do you live?  I saw a bunch at Woodbury about a week ago.  Please message me.


----------



## twoblues

I was told by a Gucci sales person that Gucci stores will not be having a sale this winter. Older merchandise will be shipped directly to outlets.


----------



## rococochanel

AP919 said:


> Where do you live?  I saw a bunch at Woodbury about a week ago.  Please message me.


I live in New York, NY but don't drive!


----------



## baghagg

rococochanel said:


> I live in New York, NY but don't drive!


I think there's bussing to Woodbury Outlets from NYC


----------



## AP919

baghagg said:


> I think there's bussing to Woodbury Outlets from NYC



It's crazy expensive, I think something like $45 each way.


----------



## baghagg

AP919 said:


> It's crazy expensive, I think something like $45 each way.


Wow,  yes that is!


----------



## AP919

baghagg said:


> Wow,  yes that is!



$42, and I doubt it includes tax.  http://www.grayline.com/tours/new-y...n-to-woodbury-common-premium-outlets-5870_46/

The other one is "Woodbury Bus," and it was $40.


----------



## chloebagfreak

I'm pretty sure they will ship you the bag you want, and send you pictures if you'd like. Just ask them. If not call the San Marcos, Texas Gucci outlet. Ask for Jeremiah. He is a doll and will send you as many pictures as you'd like. Then he will send you the bag Fedex.


----------



## smiley13tree

baghagg said:


> Wow,  yes that is!



I bought a groupon for the bus and it was only $25 round trip. It leaves from Port Authority.


----------



## skstyle

Does anyone know if Gucci will be having the 10% off Customer Appreciation day this November?


----------



## JadaStormy

twoblues said:


> I was told by a Gucci sales person that Gucci stores will not be having a sale this winter. Older merchandise will be shipped directly to outlets.



Hmm, I feel like they say this every year. That's what they were saying over the summer and we still had the sale.


----------



## dichka

I want a tote of some sorts. Or a larger purse. And need a wallet for my husband.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Is Gucci handling their private sales differently this year than they have in the past?


----------



## Elizz

Happy friday and remembrance day!!

So there are a quite a few items on sale on Italist  !?...
Do you trust this website at all?

TIA


----------



## AtlDesigner

Yes!  I managed to purchase a current Marmont bag at 50% off Italian pricing!  Received it yesterday.


----------



## antarctica

JadaStormy said:


> Hmm, I feel like they say this every year. That's what they were saying over the summer and we still had the sale.



To be fair that sale SUCKED and a lot of it was really old stuff!


----------



## kkfiregirl

AtlDesigner said:


> Yes!  I managed to purchase a current Marmont bag at 50% off Italian pricing!  Received it yesterday.



What do you mean? On the Gucci website?


----------



## antarctica

kkfiregirl said:


> What do you mean? On the Gucci website?



No, I think she meant on Italist


----------



## kkfiregirl

antarctica said:


> No, I think she meant on Italist



Okay thanks!


----------



## poptarts

kevlovlevis said:


> This is probably the biggest lie Gucci pulls every single season...I am almost certain that they are going to put most stuff on sale except probably the Ghost collection



Last season I was told there's a good chance Gucci will not participate in sale season again for a while (referring to the newer collections), because they are doing really well. If anything does go on sale, it'll be the "older"/monogram styles.

net-a-Porter recently started their VIP sale and nothing from Gucci's newer collections are included.


----------



## AtlDesigner

kkfiregirl said:


> What do you mean? On the Gucci website?



Sorry, yes - on The Italist. I was so shocked I bought it without thinking.  It was a good experience.


----------



## fabuleux

I do hope that shoes will go on sale!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

I'm wanting something simple ~ a reversible tote with black leather/monogram.  What are my chances?


----------



## AtlDesigner

poptarts said:


> Last season I was told there's a good chance Gucci will not participate in sale season again for a while (referring to the newer collections), because they are doing really well. If anything does go on sale, it'll be the "older"/monogram styles.
> 
> net-a-Porter recently started their VIP sale and nothing from Gucci's newer collections are included.



Did you get an email about the Net-a-Porter VIP Sale?  I've purchased so much from them this year.  I wonder why I haven't seen anything. Is there a code you can share?  Thanks


----------



## tropicalnla103

Hi, 

I'm new and have been watching for awhile. This is the email that I got from my associate Lulu at the Beverly Center. I've emailed and texted her to see if they are having the sale also

Thank you for being a loyal client, I would like to invite you for a Private Preview to see the new Gucci Cruise 2017 Collection, which has recently arrived in store. At the same time, I will be pleased to show you a special selection of end of season items. This Private Preview is available starting November 15th, by limited appointment as a reward just for a select group of our most loyal clients.

Please contact me for an appointment.


----------



## lovemyrescues

tropicalnla103 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new and have been watching for awhile. This is the email that I got from my associate Lulu at the Beverly Center. I've emailed and texted her to see if they are having the sale also
> 
> Thank you for being a loyal client, I would like to invite you for a Private Preview to see the new Gucci Cruise 2017 Collection, which has recently arrived in store. At the same time, I will be pleased to show you a special selection of end of season items. This Private Preview is available starting November 15th, by limited appointment as a reward just for a select group of our most loyal clients.
> 
> Please contact me for an appointment.



I heard it is a private sale as well.


----------



## poptarts

AtlDesigner said:


> Did you get an email about the Net-a-Porter VIP Sale?  I've purchased so much from them this year.  I wonder why I haven't seen anything. Is there a code you can share?  Thanks



Hmm I think it depends on your annual spending. They have a min. qualification amount (on full priced goods) per year for EIP status. You can call them and see if you've met their spending threshold. 

Unfortunately NAP doesn't offer codes for their EIP sales. The only way to access their private sale without meeting their min. spending is through an app called PS. Dept. You can place an order through them at 40% off, but there are fees associated with them ordering for you so please clarify that with whichever SA you work with before placing your order. Otherwise you can always wait for the sale to hit public, which usually happens pretty soon after the EIP sale.

Hope this helps


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tropicalnla103 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new and have been watching for awhile. This is the email that I got from my associate Lulu at the Beverly Center. I've emailed and texted her to see if they are having the sale also
> 
> Thank you for being a loyal client, I would like to invite you for a Private Preview to see the new Gucci Cruise 2017 Collection, which has recently arrived in store. At the same time, I will be pleased to show you a special selection of end of season items. This Private Preview is available starting November 15th, by limited appointment as a reward just for a select group of our most loyal clients.
> 
> Please contact me for an appointment.


This is what I had asked earlier. I received an email like this as well.....


----------



## nucleii

AP919 said:


> It's crazy expensive, I think something like $45 each way.





smiley13tree said:


> I bought a groupon for the bus and it was only $25 round trip. It leaves from Port Authority.



I used the Groupon to go to Woodbury too just recently


----------



## allaboutmybags1

Any info on the Gucci sale this year


----------



## ladybeaumont

Haven't heard anything yet but I'd like to know too. I'm not sure but I think the Saks SA I've been working with is not with Saks anymore. I haven't heard anything from him in a while.


----------



## JamieGrayson

Would love to hear too!


----------



## jpark2

I went to the outlet in Livermore this past weekend hoping to look at SLGs and was pretty disappointed at the selection. It was all the same stuff from the last time I went (summer) and from the summer sale. Keeping my fingers crossed for the winter sale...


----------



## Fabianaronci

In Italy pre-sale start at 24 November


----------



## JadaStormy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This is what I had asked earlier. I received an email like this as well.....



To my knowledge it was the same last year. The SAs would invite select customers to a preview in-stores and then the online sale would being shortly thereafter.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Fabianaronci said:


> In Italy pre-sale start at 24 November



Thank you for this Info! Is this Date only for stores or also for the online Store?


----------



## rosewang924

Received text from my Gucci Boutique SA to make appt. for pre-sale starting tomorrow.


----------



## SweetLady08

Hello,

Not sure if there is a thread on this but Nordstrom is having their private Gucci pre sale right now. I just ordered a soho bag from the Portland store. Tuesday is the offical start of the sale but most items are getting snatched up right now. Good luck!


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

SweetLady08 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure if there is a thread on this but Nordstrom is having their private Gucci pre sale right now. I just ordered a soho bag from the Portland store. Tuesday is the offical start of the sale but most items are getting snatched up right now. Good luck!



Do you have a SA info that you can share? Thanks!


----------



## SweetLady08

503-384-8808 Kripali Tailor. My friend Andrea put me in contact with her.

Kinita


----------



## JamieGrayson

*Not allowed on tPF* PT


----------



## tropicalnla103

Hello, 

My SA response is below, when I actually spoke to her she advised its a sale but not called a "sale" lol.. looks like they just changed the name.

Thank you for your response!

I'm available between 5-7:30 PM on Thursday what time works for you? 

It's not "private sale" anymore, slight change as NO ONE from the outside public would even know we have any type of discount going on. The shopping part technically feels like private sale, however this time items will not go on SALE.

You can shop on discount for two weeks, and items will go back up to regular price.


----------



## rosewang924

My SA said the same thing, 

"The private preview start from November 15 and it will be for a limited time.  Select handbag, shoes, wallet, and clothing will be 40-50% off and by appointment only."


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

JadaStormy said:


> To my knowledge it was the same last year. The SAs would invite select customers to a preview in-stores and then the online sale would being shortly thereafter.


Thanks! I don't have a store near me so all my purchases were done online. I was told on the day of the sale I should log into my account and I can see sale stuff..Not sure if that right or not? Or do I need an invitation?


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

tropicalnla103 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My SA response is below, when I actually spoke to her she advised its a sale but not called a "sale" lol.. looks like they just changed the name.
> 
> Thank you for your response!
> 
> I'm available between 5-7:30 PM on Thursday what time works for you?
> 
> It's not "private sale" anymore, slight change as NO ONE from the outside public would even know we have any type of discount going on. The shopping part technically feels like private sale, however this time items will not go on SALE.
> 
> You can shop on discount for two weeks, and items will go back up to regular price.



Is your SA at a Gucci boutique, or a Saks?


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

SweetLady08 said:


> 503-384-8808 Kripali Tailor. My friend Andrea put me in contact with her.
> 
> Kinita



Thank you!


----------



## iloveallpurses

Hi does anyone know when the private sale will start? TIA


----------



## tropicalnla103

BetterKnownAsB said:


> Is your SA at a Gucci boutique, or a Saks?


Gucci boutique at the Beverly Center


----------



## chloebagfreak

tropicalnla103 said:


> Gucci boutique at the Beverly Center


That is so funny. I called Beverly Center and the gentleman said no sales at all ,ever...He said it was their new policy 
Well, I did find some items at Nordstrom.


----------



## lms910

chloebagfreak said:


> That is so funny. I called Beverly Center and the gentleman said no sales at all ,ever...He said it was their new policy
> Well, I did find some items at Nordstrom.



My boutique in Houston said the same ;(


----------



## lovemyrescues

Yep I am getting a wallet tomorrow at Nordstrom.


----------



## paula3boys

SweetLady08 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure if there is a thread on this but Nordstrom is having their private Gucci pre sale right now. I just ordered a soho bag from the Portland store. Tuesday is the offical start of the sale but most items are getting snatched up right now. Good luck!


Which color did you get and/or do you know which colors are on sale?



lgreenfield said:


> Yep I am getting a wallet tomorrow at Nordstrom.


Which style and color did you get? Did you happen to note any other colors in it on sale?


----------



## Nammertims

pink_macaron said:


> Hi, may I ask does Gucci soho disco bag in red or black ever goes on sale?thx


I got the Red Gucci Chain Soho cross body for $535 CAD before tax through phone order at an outlet!! Act fast


----------



## Nammertims

rococochanel said:


> Does anyone know where I could purchase a Lady Web bag, possibly on sale? I'm looking for the brown leather version--may have purchased a fake. Sigh.


 Hey babe,
They have it at the Mirabel Outlet (Canada)
You can do a phone order. Not too sure how much it costs but just ask on the phone


----------



## ilysukixD

SweetLady08 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not sure if there is a thread on this but Nordstrom is having their private Gucci pre sale right now. I just ordered a soho bag from the Portland store. Tuesday is the offical start of the sale but most items are getting snatched up right now. Good luck!



May I know if the soho disco bag on sale as well, if so how much and what color?


----------



## sonaturallyme

ilysukixD said:


> May I know if the soho disco bag on sale as well, if so how much and what color?


NM has the tri-color disco on a private sale. Probably not the one you're looking for though. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...ct=true&ecid=NMAF__QFGLnEolOWg&CS_003=5630585


----------



## ilysukixD

sonaturallyme said:


> NM has the tri-color disco on a private sale. Probably not the one you're looking for though.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...ct=true&ecid=NMAF__QFGLnEolOWg&CS_003=5630585



Thank you, do you know if the red tricolor is on sale as well?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sonaturallyme said:


> NM has the tri-color disco on a private sale. Probably not the one you're looking for though.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Soho-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-White-Red/prod189330273/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=v2ztk&eItemId=prod189330273&cmCat=search&isDepictionRedirect=true&ecid=NMAF__QFGLnEolOWg&CS_003=5630585


That's gorgeous!  Thanks for posting. I buy from NM all the time but I didn't get an invite; I guess because I don't have their card???? IDK


----------



## LeatherBee

Can you post the sale link by any chance?


----------



## ilysukixD

sonaturallyme said:


> NM has the tri-color disco on a private sale. Probably not the one you're looking for though.
> Anyway, I just placed an order for the navy tri-color, just in case it's goes OOS. By the way you get 10% cash back via ******!! This would be a perfect christmas present for myself!!!


----------



## tezzzzy

Can someone post the link for the sale please!!


----------



## Tghuman

Please post the link here for the entire sale please 




sonaturallyme said:


> NM has the tri-color disco on a private sale. Probably not the one you're looking for though.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Soho-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-White-Red/prod189330273/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=v2ztk&eItemId=prod189330273&cmCat=search&isDepictionRedirect=true&ecid=NMAF__QFGLnEolOWg&CS_003=5630585


leade post


----------



## lovemyrescues

paula3boys said:


> Which color did you get and/or do you know which colors are on sale?
> 
> 
> Which style and color did you get? Did you happen to note any other colors in it on sale?


I got the French soho zip around in black.  There was the longer version in red and I forget the others.


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> May I know if the soho disco bag on sale as well, if so how much and what color?


When I asked the SA at Nordstrom, only the white was on sale so I didn't ask the price because no way would I get a white one! Too afraid of color transfer lol


----------



## leec1234

sonaturallyme said:


> NM has the tri-color disco on a private sale. Probably not the one you're looking for though.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Soho-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-White-Red/prod189330273/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=v2ztk&eItemId=prod189330273&cmCat=search&isDepictionRedirect=true&ecid=NMAF__QFGLnEolOWg&CS_003=5630585


Thanks for the link. I just ordered the disco. Any hobo bags on sale?


----------



## tweetie1288

leec1234 said:


> Thanks for the link. I just ordered the disco. Any hobo bags on sale?


Does anyone know gucci.com also having a sale? 
Tia!


----------



## kkfiregirl

tweetie1288 said:


> Does anyone know gucci.com also having a sale?
> Tia!



No.


----------



## snibor

Just spotted blooms scarf (blue) tj max bridgewater. $299.99. I passed.


----------



## shoegal11

Am someone please post the link for the neimans private sale .. thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seton

There is no consolidated link. You will have to look at each item to see if it is discounted.


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone know if this is on sale as well?


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone know if this is on sale as well?
> View attachment 3521877



See the link above... This is the bag they posted that's on sale at Neiman's for 40% off! Better get it before it's gone


----------



## lovemyrescues

seton said:


> There is no consolidated link. You will have to look at each item to see if it is discounted.



Nope that does not work.


----------



## ilysukixD

BetterKnownAsB said:


> See the link above... This is the bag they posted that's on sale at Neiman's for 40% off! Better get it before it's gone



The link above is the navy one not this one, I ordered it just in case I don't get the one I want.


----------



## remy12

tweetie1288 said:


> Does anyone know gucci.com also having a sale?
> Tia!


The sale just started.


----------



## kkfiregirl

remy12 said:


> The sale just started.



On the website?!


----------



## missarewa

remy12 said:


> The sale just started.



I don't see it!


----------



## tweetie1288

remy12 said:


> The sale just started.


Can you please share the link? Thanks!!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

remy12 said:


> The sale just started.



Is there link? Or only email invitation only?


----------



## seton

lgreenfield said:


> Nope that does not work.



Maybe you are not looking hard enuff?


----------



## lovemyrescues

seton said:


> Maybe you are not looking hard enuff?



The same link of the soho does not come up on sale when I search on the site it only shows on sale from the link. What other items are on sale?  Maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## lovemyrescues

seton said:


> Maybe you are not looking hard enuff?



Tried again. You need the invite link to see the rest.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Johnpauliegal said:


> That's gorgeous!  Thanks for posting. I buy from NM all the time but I didn't get an invite; I guess because I don't have their card???? IDK





LeatherBee said:


> Can you post the sale link by any chance?






Tghuman said:


> Please post the link here for the entire sale please
> 
> 
> 
> leade post





leec1234 said:


> Thanks for the link. I just ordered the disco. Any hobo bags on sale?



Sorry I don't have a link to the sale. I just happened to spot this link on a blog. Apparently you have the have the private link to each item to get the private sale price until it goes live to the public. Very frustrating but I guess we just have to be patient and hope what we want is still available when the sale officially starts.


----------



## leesibeth

Hi Ladies!!
I found this online.  it's a link to all the items on sale at NM.  if you read her blog, each picture has a link to each sale item.
http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/11/gucci-presale-unofficially-starts-now.html


----------



## kkfiregirl

leesibeth said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I found this online.  it's a link to all the items on sale at NM.  if you read her blog, each picture has a link to each sale item.
> http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/11/gucci-presale-unofficially-starts-now.html



Ooooh! Thanks so much!


----------



## remy12

The gucci.com website is by email invitation only.
Saks is having a 40% off sale of selected Gucci items. Code is *SAKSCUHFJ97D*


----------



## kkfiregirl

remy12 said:


> The gucci.com website is by email invitation only.
> Saks is having a 40% off sale of selected Gucci items. Code is *SAKSCUHFJ97D*



Thank you!


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

leesibeth said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I found this online.  it's a link to all the items on sale at NM.  if you read her blog, each picture has a link to each sale item.
> http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/11/gucci-presale-unofficially-starts-now.html



Thank you! A lot of the stuff I'm interested in is SOLD OUT! Us Gucci lovers play no games! Lol


----------



## natalia0128

Saks is having a 40% off sale of selected Gucci items 
I have two codes PM me if you need one


----------



## natalia0128

all shoes that work with the code


----------



## ilysukixD

natalia0128 said:


> Saks is having a 40% off sale of selected Gucci items
> I have two codes PM me if you need one



Do you know if it applies on bags?


----------



## natalia0128

the bags


----------



## natalia0128

ilysukixD said:


> Do you know if it applies on bags?


I have upload all the bags that work with promotion


----------



## Maracucha

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Gucc...Em=f71SEfPfN0wwby6QgE7f1walg7&smtrctid=Ns$JY1


----------



## Maracucha

I just shared the NM PS link [emoji16] enjoy


----------



## rosewang924

will this be final sale? thanks.


----------



## dichka

If anyone has a Nordstrom SA that can track down the metallic soho tote PM me. I have some gift cards and notes I want to use up!


----------



## tweetie1288

Maracucha said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Gucc...Em=f71SEfPfN0wwby6QgE7f1walg7&smtrctid=Ns$JY1


Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

Desperately trying to find this wallet on sale in red. Sold out at Nordstrom   Can anyone please help me?
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...position=3&listName=SearchResultGridComponent


----------



## tweetie1288

Does anyone know if Saks will be having a sale?  I went to the store and the gucci rep flat out said no


----------



## tweetie1288

remy12 said:


> The gucci.com website is by email invitation only.
> Saks is having a 40% off sale of selected Gucci items. Code is *SAKSCUHFJ97D*


Is there a link to put in this code?  Thanks


----------



## paula3boys

For those looking, this soho leather wristlet in red is 40% off at Nordstrom. I just purchased one myself. I don't know how many are left companywide though (and don't know which other colors could be on sale).
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...osition=16&listName=SearchResultGridComponent


----------



## kkfiregirl

tweetie1288 said:


> Is there a link to put in this code?  Thanks



The code is one time use only and someone already used it.


----------



## kkfiregirl

rosewang924 said:


> will this be final sale? thanks.



Most likely will not be final sale unless the web page for the item says otherwise.


----------



## chloebagfreak

tweetie1288 said:


> Is there a link to put in this code?  Thanks


Hi just go to your page that has whatever you put into your cart. Then paste it into where it says promotional codes.
It will then show you if the item is part of the sale. It's mostly older stuff with a few blooms pieces.


----------



## chloebagfreak

dichka said:


> If anyone has a Nordstrom SA that can track down the metallic soho tote PM me. I have some gift cards and notes I want to use up!


I don't but it is on sale at the Neimans private sale.
http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin...Em=f71SEfPfN0wwby6QgE7f1walg7&smtrctid=Ns$JY1


----------



## thatsportsgirl

Received an email from Gucci this morning about its private sale. Some good items. I'm crushing on  the Soho Leather Mini Chain bag and an adorable scarf that I might purchase for my daughter. There's nothing I *must* have.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

Do anyone have the link to the Nordstrom private sale?


----------



## tweetie1288

thatsportsgirl said:


> Received an email from Gucci this morning about its private sale. Some good items. I'm crushing on  the Soho Leather Mini Chain bag and an adorable scarf that I might purchase for my daughter. There's nothing I *must* have.


Do you mind sharing the link?  Thanks


----------



## paula3boys

thatsportsgirl said:


> Received an email from Gucci this morning about its private sale. Some good items. I'm crushing on  the Soho Leather Mini Chain bag and an adorable scarf that I might purchase for my daughter. There's nothing I *must* have.


Were there any red Soho leather zip around wallets on sale?! I need this 



Purseloverdiva said:


> Do anyone have the link to the Nordstrom private sale?


Nordstrom does not sell Gucci handbags/slgs online. You have to call a store that sells it. Not all stores sell it


----------



## tweetie1288

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi just go to your page that has whatever you put into your cart. Then paste it into where it says promotional codes.
> It will then show you if the item is part of the sale. It's mostly older stuff with a few blooms pieces.


Thank you


----------



## tweetie1288

rosewang924 said:


> will this be final sale? thanks.


For previous years If  you order from Saks or nm they are usually not final sale but gucci.com is 14 day return policy.


----------



## thatsportsgirl

The email said to log-in to my account to access...but you can copy and paste this link ➡️ http://******/2geaSuL to access it. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## paula3boys

thatsportsgirl said:


> The email said to log-in to my account to access...but you can copy and paste this link ➡️ http://******/2geaSuL to access it.
> 
> Happy shopping!


That link does not work


----------



## Purseloverdiva

paula3boys said:


> Were there any red Soho leather zip around wallets on sale?! I need this
> 
> 
> Nordstrom does not sell Gucci handbags/slgs online. You have to call a store that sells it. Not all stores sell it



Thanks


----------



## lovemyrescues

Purseloverdiva said:


> Thanks



Walnut Creek sells them


----------



## Sisi12

Would you be able to post pics at least of the bags on sale? If not too much trouble...


thatsportsgirl said:


> The email said to log-in to my account to access...but you can copy and paste this link ➡️ http://******/2geaSuL to access it.
> 
> Happy shopping!


----------



## thatsportsgirl

paula3boys said:


> That link does not work


Yeah...sorry about that.  I think you need to be signed in to access. They sent me an email w/ the marketing message "Exclusive Preview"...I guess it is a "special" thing. If you have an account, try signing in.


----------



## paula3boys

thatsportsgirl said:


> Yeah...sorry about that.  I think you need to be signed in to access. They sent me an email w/ the marketing message "Exclusive Preview"...I guess it is a "special" thing. If you have an account, try signing in.


I signed in and could not see anything. I just wanted to see if the Soho leather zip around wallet in red (retail $480) is on sale or not.


----------



## CarbonCopy

thatsportsgirl said:


> Here are a few of them. There are a LOT on sale.


Where is this from?  And how can I access it?


----------



## rosewang924

*Soho Leather Medium Chain-Strap Tote, Beige*

$1,650

40% Off : $990.00 

Neiman Marcus, Topanga mall, also have this bag in red, metallic, and off white.  No wallets.  Don't know why I cannot upload pics.


----------



## paula3boys

thatsportsgirl said:


> Here are a few of them. There are a LOT on sale.


Thank you. I assume that is not all of the sale items though right? I was trying to find the Red (tabasco) leather Soho zip around wallet (normal retail $480).


----------



## natalia0128

two members asked for the codes already no more PM please


----------



## Sisi12

I think it was moved to another forum for Gucci sales, try clicking on the actual post and you should be redirected to the pics


CarbonCopy said:


> Where is this from?  And how can I access it?


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone seen any coats or shirts on sale? Thanks!


----------



## love2shop_26

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I assume that is not all of the sale items though right? I was trying to find the Red (tabasco) leather Soho zip around wallet (normal retail $480).


I'm assuming you meant this wallet?  If so, then yes it is on sale for $289


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have a SA contact number for Bloomingdale's?


----------



## paula3boys

love2shop_26 said:


> I'm assuming you meant this wallet?  If so, then yes it is on sale for $289


Thank you. I was able to call the store and order this wallet. I can't wait for it to get here tomorrow!


----------



## love2shop_26

Here are some of the bags included in the Gucci private sale


----------



## love2shop_26

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I was able to call the store and order this wallet. I can't wait for it to get here tomorrow!


Awesome!  Yeah, I just got my shipping confirmation from them too.  Can't wait but I'm jealous you're getting yours tomorrow already


----------



## meeker

Any more wallets on sale???


----------



## paula3boys

love2shop_26 said:


> Awesome!  Yeah, I just got my shipping confirmation from them too.  Can't wait but I'm jealous you're getting yours tomorrow already


Only because I live about an hour north of the Seattle store lol


----------



## loveshoes1

Does anyone have a working link to the sale?
Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

paula3boys said:


> Only because I live about an hour north of the Seattle store lol



Which store did you call? I just called Bellevue Gucci and they said there was no sale. I am in Seattle BTW, Hi!


----------



## love2shop_26

paula3boys said:


> Only because I live about an hour north of the Seattle store lol


LOL! I'm only about 15 minutes north of the downtown Seattle store too but I ordered mine from Gucci online.  Nordies doesn't call me anymore on their sales but it's cool.


----------



## nicole0612

love2shop_26 said:


> LOL! I'm only about 15 minutes north of the downtown Seattle store too but I ordered mine from Gucci online.  Nordies doesn't call me anymore on their sales but it's cool.



Haha I'm in Wallingford. Maybe we are neighbors! I don't have a code for Gucci online. I called my SA and he said there is no sale. Guess I didn't buy enough this year?


----------



## ilysukixD

love2shop_26 said:


> Here are some of the bags included in the Gucci private sale



When will the Gucci private sale goes on public? I want the red and pink combo soho disco!!! Anyway I can order by phone or something? And the discount is 30 or 40% off?


----------



## paula3boys

nicole0612 said:


> Which store did you call? I just called Bellevue Gucci and they said there was no sale. I am in Seattle BTW, Hi!


I called the one on 5th in Seattle. I asked about stock and then asked if it was on sale like they are at Nordstrom. She was busy so took my info and about 40 minutes later another person called me back to process the phone order. There is a $10 shipping fee for sale items, but worth avoiding Seattle traffic and parking IMO!


----------



## paula3boys

love2shop_26 said:


> LOL! I'm only about 15 minutes north of the downtown Seattle store too but I ordered mine from Gucci online.  Nordies doesn't call me anymore on their sales but it's cool.


I would have rather found the red wallet at Nordies to get a better discount, but they are sold out companywide unfortunately. I have been calling them a lot lately and found out about it by calling them myself yesterday. They don't call me either.


----------



## loveshoes1

Any of the belts on sale?


----------



## rosewang924

How many times can you use this Saks code, I found something else I want to buy, then went to checkout with this code and it said already used.


----------



## beata-kelly

only once. try my code, SAKSCUCQFKPM


----------



## beata-kelly

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/ca/preview/women-c-preview-women 
link for private sale, not sure if will work without logging in


----------



## rosewang924

beata-kelly said:


> only once. try my code, SAKSCUCQFKPM



Thank you so much, I will try.


----------



## Sisi12

It won't unfortunately, I'm logged in and still won't let me access


beata-kelly said:


> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/ca/preview/women-c-preview-women
> link for private sale, not sure if will work without logging in


----------



## rosewang924

beata-kelly said:


> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/ca/preview/women-c-preview-women
> link for private sale, not sure if will work without logging in



When will this go public? Thank you.


----------



## loveshoes1

beata-kelly said:


> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/ca/preview/women-c-preview-women
> link for private sale, not sure if will work without logging in


Thank you. It doesn't work for me, but thank you for posting. 
Btw, I'm logged into my account.


----------



## Soki

Yea the link is not working [emoji53]but I do remember using the link last year and it worked


----------



## snibor

rosewang924 said:


> When will this go public? Thank you.



Wondering whether it will go public. They are doing things different this year. Guess we shall see.


----------



## JadaStormy

snibor said:


> Wondering whether it will go public.* They are doing things different this year.* Guess we shall see.



Yeah the link usually works for everyone. I've purchased something from the sale every year, so I'm surprised I didn't get a link.


----------



## nicole0612

Any other saks codes available please? Thank you!


----------



## love2shop_26

ilysukixD said:


> When will the Gucci private sale goes on public? I want the red and pink combo soho disco!!! Anyway I can order by phone or something? And the discount is 30 or 40% off?


Not sure when, usually the sale to the general public isn't until the end of the month or after Thanksgiving.  And the discount is 40% off.


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone knows if any soho disco is on sale on the saks website? Thank you!!


----------



## snibor

JadaStormy said:


> Yeah the link usually works for everyone. I've purchased something from the sale every year, so I'm surprised I didn't get a link.



Ya I didn't get sale link this year. I guess I didn't buy enough


----------



## nicole0612

I'm looking for the Gucci tian backpack for women.
It's on sale at saks, but I am in WA so I don't have a code or SA. Any ideas?


----------



## nicole0612

snibor said:


> Ya I didn't get sale link this year. I guess I didn't buy enough



Ditto [emoji52]


----------



## beata-kelly

rosewang924 said:


> When will this go public? Thank you.


Oh no, Gucci got tricky this season.  I think that next week this sale should be public.


----------



## snibor

Sorry to get a little off but just wanted to say how awesome the Gucci forum is. Everyone is so helpful with sales etc. it's nice to see and I really enjoy this forum. Plus we rock fashion wise. Carry on.


----------



## teeguu

Can anyone with access to Gucci's private sale post photos of the accessories on sale this season?


----------



## gemidevi

I'm so sad that I didn't get an email about the sale. So can I just call Neiman and make the order if they will honor sale prices with me?


----------



## mugenprincess

My Gucci Boutique SA told me that the preview sale is till Nov 29th. And after that, everything goes back to full price. It's intended to be a special promo for existing clients rather than an annual public sale. So, it seems like there won't be a public sale this year??
I was able to share my private sale email with my friend who has a gucci account and she was able to see this "preview" sale and order.


----------



## Benddy

mugenprincess said:


> My Gucci Boutique SA told me that the preview sale is till Nov 29th. And after that, everything goes back to full price. It's intended to be a special promo for existing clients rather than an annual public sale. So, it seems like there won't be a public sale this year??
> I was able to share my private sale email with my friend who has a gucci account and she was able to see this "preview" sale and order.




I have a gucci account and I cant see anything with the links... can you screen shot them men's shoes PLEASE! or I can try a link again? you could PM me the shots?


----------



## love2shop_26

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone knows if any soho disco is on sale on the saks website? Thank you!!


No, but there are a couple in Gucci's sale.  Saks' sale items seem limited compared to Gucci's


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Are there any prince mules on sale in gucci web? Or any of the sneakers ?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*Has anyone seen this reversible tote on sale anywhere?  Thank you~!





*


----------



## chicNclassy

i really like that red with blue and white soho disco! hope its on sale somewhere lol


----------



## Soki

mugenprincess said:


> My Gucci Boutique SA told me that the preview sale is till Nov 29th. And after that, everything goes back to full price. It's intended to be a special promo for existing clients rather than an annual public sale. So, it seems like there won't be a public sale this year??
> I was able to share my private sale email with my friend who has a gucci account and she was able to see this "preview" sale and order.



I wish I was your friend [emoji38]


----------



## snibor

mugenprincess said:


> My Gucci Boutique SA told me that the preview sale is till Nov 29th. And after that, everything goes back to full price. It's intended to be a special promo for existing clients rather than an annual public sale. So, it seems like there won't be a public sale this year??
> I was able to share my private sale email with my friend who has a gucci account and she was able to see this "preview" sale and order.



I guess we drove Gucci crazy last year during sale.  It was pretty insane but fun trying to snag sale items as they popped on and off. I got lucky last year. Looking forward to seeing what others get!


----------



## loveshoes1

If anyone is willing to forward the access email I would be grateful; or pictures of the belts on sale men's and women's. Thank you.


----------



## deltalady

Anyone know what shawls they placed on sale?


----------



## Soki

So I wrote to GUCCI and asked them to send me an invite haha. This is their response:

Dear Client,

Thank you for contacting us at Gucci.com.

Unfortunately, Gucci is no longer offering markdowns. At the moment we don’t have any visibility nor information regarding sales, as Gucci as a company is moving away from markdowns as a whole. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused.

If you need further assistance please reply to this email or contact us at assistance@US-onlineshopping.gucci.com. For other general inquiries or to view Gucci's online terms of sale, please feel free to visit the Assistance section on our website.

Sincerely,


----------



## CarbonCopy

Would anyone be willing to share their private sale email? I definitely want to buy something.


----------



## dichka

paula3boys said:


> I called the one on 5th in Seattle. I asked about stock and then asked if it was on sale like they are at Nordstrom. She was busy so took my info and about 40 minutes later another person called me back to process the phone order. There is a $10 shipping fee for sale items, but worth avoiding Seattle traffic and parking IMO!



Nice! I've had no luck with nordies. Want the gold soho chain tote.


----------



## nicole0612

paula3boys said:


> I called the one on 5th in Seattle. I asked about stock and then asked if it was on sale like they are at Nordstrom. She was busy so took my info and about 40 minutes later another person called me back to process the phone order. There is a $10 shipping fee for sale items, but worth avoiding Seattle traffic and parking IMO!



Thanks! Yes I totally agree.


----------



## snibor

Soki said:


> So I wrote to GUCCI and asked them to send me an invite haha. This is their response:
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us at Gucci.com.
> 
> Unfortunately, Gucci is no longer offering markdowns. At the moment we don’t have any visibility nor information regarding sales, as Gucci as a company is moving away from markdowns as a whole.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused.
> 
> If you need further assistance please reply to this email or contact us at assistance@US-onlineshopping.gucci.com. For other general inquiries or to view Gucci's online terms of sale, please feel free to visit the Assistance section on our website.
> 
> Sincerely,



Lol. Oh well.


----------



## allaboutmybags1

love2shop_26 said:


> Here are some of the bags included in the Gucci private sale


Can you please post the woman shoes on sale


----------



## teeguu

Soki said:


> So I wrote to GUCCI and asked them to send me an invite haha. This is their response:
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us at Gucci.com.
> 
> Unfortunately, Gucci is no longer offering markdowns. At the moment we don’t have any visibility nor information regarding sales, as Gucci as a company is moving away from markdowns as a whole.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused.
> 
> If you need further assistance please reply to this email or contact us at assistance@US-onlineshopping.gucci.com. For other general inquiries or to view Gucci's online terms of sale, please feel free to visit the Assistance section on our website.
> 
> Sincerely,



This doesn't make sense to me because Gucci has outlet locations already. Are they planning on closing those down then? The stock that goes to outlet are markdowns from previous season.

It would be better to be transparent about the process. They would get less questions and it would be more fair for all parties - for example if they could clarify how much a customer must spend per year to qualify for the private sale, that would reduce the ambiguity. (Kind of like Sephora's VIB rouge system)

(I texted a Gucci SA today who confirmed that a sale is going on in stores, but that she has no availability for appointments - will let you guys know if I end up scoring an appointment and if the in store stock is similar to what's online)


----------



## isaac21

Hello. 
Has usual when we approach Black Friday  Gucci always has some response similar to this all the time even when they have there sale in May. I saw somewhere that they might send the link around Wednesday night (not sure ). They always on the hush Gucci on the sale. Don't know why cause all the stores doing pre-sale might has well say it. But Gucci always act like this. Hopefully it's not true and they will have a sale like I saw somewhere. Keep your hope up ladies.


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know what the magic number ($$$) is for either Gucci or department stores to send an invite?   Roughly?


----------



## love2shop_26

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know what the magic number ($$$) is for either Gucci or department stores to send an invite?   Roughly?


I don't know if it has to do with the amount so much as if you buy at every sale. I only bought the Disco bag and a small wallet at the last sale and nothing else (total was probably about $800?).  I do get an invite every time, and I do buy every time. It *may* have more to do with that than the amount; I think that's why the invite always says their 'loyal' customer. 

Of course, this is just a guess


----------



## JadaStormy

Soki said:


> So I wrote to GUCCI and asked them to send me an invite haha. This is their response:
> 
> Dear Client,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us at Gucci.com.
> 
> Unfortunately, *Gucci is no longer offering markdowns*. At the moment we don’t have any visibility nor information regarding sales, as Gucci as a company is moving away from markdowns as a whole.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience that this has caused.
> 
> If you need further assistance please reply to this email or contact us at assistance@US-onlineshopping.gucci.com. For other general inquiries or to view Gucci's online terms of sale, please feel free to visit the Assistance section on our website.
> 
> Sincerely,



Ugh, this is SO annoying that they are just outright lying! Why can't they say only certain select customers are invited to the sale or something. Oh well. Guess my wallet is safe then.


----------



## baghagg

love2shop_26 said:


> I don't know if it has to do with the amount so much as if you buy at every sale. I only bought the Disco bag and a small wallet at the last sale and nothing else (total was probably about $800?).  I do get an invite every time, and I do buy every time. It *may* have more to do with that than the amount; I think that's why the invite always says their 'loyal' customer.
> 
> Of course, this is just a guess [emoji2]


Thanks love2shop_26.  I bought 2 bags and a scarf during the last sale, all from Saks, but no such invite to this presale for me lol [emoji26]


----------



## paula3boys

dichka said:


> Nice! I've had no luck with nordies. Want the gold soho chain tote.


The post you quoted was actually regarding my purchase at the Gucci store. I did a purchase with their store and then called a Nordstrom in Utah to place a separate phone order. I have a Soho leather red (tabasco) zip around wallet (Gucci store) and a wristlet in the same (Nordstrom) coming.


----------



## love2shop_26

baghagg said:


> Thanks love2shop_26.  I bought 2 bags and a scarf during the last sale, all from Saks, but no such invite to this presale for me lol [emoji26]


The promo by Saks for the Gucci sale is with a code; the other private sale I was referring to is from Gucci directly.  Saks' selection this time if fairly small though compared to Gucci's.  Not nearly as many bags but the discount is also 40%.  Again like Gucci's private sale I don't know how they determine who should get a code and access.  I also don't spend that much with them, at least not compared to other people, but I also buy something each time. 

But don't fret, the designer sale should be coming up soon too and Gucci's usually included though not discounted at 40.


----------



## Denial

It looks like we were right Gucci is making you sign in and the Saks code is only one time use.
Here are some more sites to access markdowns: http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/11/gucci-presale-continues-guccicom.html


----------



## rainyjewels

nicole0612 said:


> I'm looking for the Gucci tian backpack for women.
> It's on sale at saks, but I am in WA so I don't have a code or SA. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 3522109


I love this backpack too! it's on sale for 40% off??


----------



## nicole0612

rainyjewels said:


> I love this backpack too! it's on sale for 40% off??



It was on sale but it has been sold out since early today


----------



## Maracucha

Has gucci.com started their private sale yet?


----------



## paula3boys

rainyjewels said:


> I love this backpack too! it's on sale for 40% off??





nicole0612 said:


> It was on sale but it has been sold out since early today


You can try Nordstrom


----------



## Qteepiec

Denial said:


> It looks like we were right Gucci is making you sign in and the Saks code is only one time use.
> Here are some more sites to access markdowns: http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/11/gucci-presale-continues-guccicom.html



Haha is this blogger part of the forum? Seems like the same exact photo posted on 1906. Love the help and dialogue between wall the ladies. I am waiting for there private sale to go public!


----------



## nicole0612

paula3boys said:


> You can try Nordstrom



Good idea! I texted my Nordstrom SA!


----------



## ThisVNchick

I only knew about the private sale from this thread. I didn't get an invite but when I logged onto my account I was offered to "preview" the private sale.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I received an email from Bloomingdales yesterday.  They have 50% of select Gucci shoes.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I _finally_ received an invite to the Saks and Neiman private sale. 
I did not, however, receive an invite to the Gucci presale; possibly because I didn't spend enough???  (Although last Thanksgiving I did spend almost $1,000 lol; however, during the spring sale I only bought one bag for $400.) 
But then again although I have been registered with Gucci for 4 years, I have *never* received a link to the sale.


----------



## RTA

Johnpauliegal said:


> I _finally_ received an invite to the Saks and Neiman private sale.
> I did not, however, receive an invite to the Gucci presale; possibly because I didn't spend enough???  (Although last Thanksgiving I did spend almost $1,000 lol; however, during the spring sale I only bought one bag for $400.)
> But then again although I have been registered with Gucci for 4 years, I have *never* received a link to the sale.



Lucky you!  I spent enough on Gucci in the last two sales that I moved up two levels on my Saks charge account.  Still no invite.


----------



## Maracucha

Can somebody share the link/invite for Gucci.com PS; pleaseeee


----------



## barbee

Here is my Saks code for the private Gucci sale, if you are able to get in to it.  SAKSCUFTRG7C    I wish I knew how to post the link for saks.


----------



## snibor

Maracucha said:


> Can somebody share the link/invite for Gucci.com PS; pleaseeee



Apparently it can't be shared. Seems like when people tried to share it, it doesn't work. Different than past years.


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> I _finally_ received an invite to the Saks and Neiman private sale.
> I did not, however, receive an invite to the Gucci presale; possibly because I didn't spend enough???  (Although last Thanksgiving I did spend almost $1,000 lol; however, during the spring sale I only bought one bag for $400.)
> But then again although I have been registered with Gucci for 4 years, I have *never* received a link to the sale.



Some very strange goings-on at Gucci I'm afraid. I get double catalogues to 2 separate addresses (that's 4 hardcopy mail-outs every season) and email notifications in English _and_ French. It makes no sense. 

I wonder if buying at sale items count towards 'brownie points'


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Some very strange goings-on at Gucci I'm afraid. I get double catalogues to 2 separate addresses (that's 4 hardcopy mail-outs every season) and email notifications in English _and_ French. It makes no sense.
> 
> I wonder if buying at sale items count towards 'brownie points'


Good for you PT

When I first registered with Gucci in 2012; I always paid full price and I never received an invite maybe because I didn't buy many items. I didn't know they had sales until I came here. (Thank you tPF).  So for the past 2 years I've only purchased sale items from them; probably another reason I don't get an invite. IDK. 
I guess they don't want my business lol. 
In any event, I've been getting great deals from Saks. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Maracucha

snibor said:


> Apparently it can't be shared. Seems like when people tried to share it, it doesn't work. Different than past years.



Very sad!! Don't know why I didn't get the invite as I did last spring and bought above $1000[emoji29][emoji29][emoji29][emoji29] this time I must wait to the public sale and see if I can get something!

Do you happen to know when the public will start?


----------



## RTA

barbee said:


> Here is my Saks code for the private Gucci sale, if you are able to get in to it.  SAKSCUFTRG7C    I wish I knew how to post the link for saks.



So generous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Very sad!! Don't know why I didn't get the invite as I did last spring and bought above $1000[emoji29][emoji29][emoji29][emoji29] this time I must wait to the public sale and see if I can get something!
> 
> Do you happen to know when the public will start?


I just called Gucci and was told the invite was a random selection and that you couldn't get into the special event (private sale) if you didn't get an email with the link. I was also told by the rep that there will be no more sales; just private events like the one happening now. Don't know how true that is but that's what I was told. I find that hard to believe with Black Friday approaching.


----------



## Sisi12

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just called Gucci and was told the invite was a random selection and that you couldn't get into the special event (private sale) if you didn't get an email with the link. I was also told by the rep that there will be no more sales; just private events like the one happening now. Don't know how true that is but that's what I was told. I find that hard to believe with Black Friday approaching.


I was told the same thing yesterday as well, no public sales this time. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*For those who have seen what is on sale at Gucci.com....Can you please tell me if any of the reversible totes have a discount?*


----------



## crissy11

I just texted my SA that I worked with for the last 3 sales and he said the same thing with just a "sorry". No exceptions, can't be extended if you didn't receive the link this time, which I didn't. 


Sisi12 said:


> I was told the same thing yesterday as well, no public sales this time. I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## deltalady

Still looking for any shawls on sale. If anyone knows of any, please let me know. I did get an invite to the Saks & NM private sale but not the Gucci.com sale.


----------



## meeker

If you hashtag #guuccisale on ig you can see bags and shoes that someone has posted from the link. Since it's not public seems like you would have to purchase through someone with link. HTH


----------



## Shiny lv

lovethe1urwith said:


> *For those who have seen what is on sale at Gucci.com....Can you please tell me if any of the reversible totes have a discount?*


I didn't see any reversible totes at the sale. If you go to page 128, someone has posted a list of discounted bags


----------



## love2shop_26

lovethe1urwith said:


> *For those who have seen what is on sale at Gucci.com....Can you please tell me if any of the reversible totes have a discount?*


Go back a couple of pages, I posted all the bags included in the sale but that's as of yesterday. I haven't checked it this morning so don't know what's left


----------



## love2shop_26

papertiger said:


> Some very strange goings-on at Gucci I'm afraid. I get double catalogues to 2 separate addresses (that's 4 hardcopy mail-outs every season) and email notifications in English _and_ French. It makes no sense.
> 
> I wonder if buying at sale items count towards 'brownie points'


Hi PT, this is kinda what I was thinking too is if you actually do buy during the sale.  Cause that's truly the only time I ever buy from them and even then I don't spend an obscene amount.  At the most I might spend $1000 total for BOTH sales in the year, but I consistently buy.  So that may be how they're seeing who's 'loyal' and who isn't?  I have some other friends who have spent way more than I have and they've registered with Gucci for years but none of them ever get an invite to the private event.  I always forward mine but doesn't look like it's shareable anymore this time.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

love2shop_26 said:


> Go back a couple of pages, I posted all the bags included in the sale but that's as of yesterday. I haven't checked it this morning so don't know what's left


Thanks so much.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Shiny lv said:


> I didn't see any reversible totes at the sale. If you go to page 128, someone has posted a list of discounted bags


Thanks so much.


----------



## love2shop_26

Here are some of the accessories left from Gucci's private sale.  I didn't grab them all so the sunnies and some hats aren't included


----------



## Nikki528

My friend is a SA at BG. She informed me of the sale yesterday -- the BG items are not as extensive as the Gucci site, unfortunately. I plan to buy a Balenciaga next month (Christmas present for myself), but will be picking up the small saddle bag since with discount the price isn't bad at all.

The last two years I've gotten sale Gucci items straight from Gucci. They email me ALL the time, so it sucks that I didn't get an invite to their official private sale. Oh well.


----------



## leesibeth

I'm dying right now!  Could someone please see if the the girls ladybug backpack is part of the sale?  I've been wanting and waiting for it since it came out. 
Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just called Gucci and was told the invite was a random selection and that you couldn't get into the special event (private sale) if you didn't get an email with the link. I was also told by the rep that there will be no more sales; just private events like the one happening now. Don't know how true that is but that's what I was told. I find that hard to believe with Black Friday approaching.



Random seems about right LOL


----------



## spartanwoman

I desperately wanted to buy the Vintage Web Emboirdered boston bag with the gold bee on it...but sadly did not get the invite this time. CAn anyone tell me if it is in the sale? Also, any Dionysis????


----------



## baghagg

Nikki528 said:


> My friend is a SA at BG. She informed me of the sale yesterday -- the BG items are not as extensive as the Gucci site, unfortunately. I plan to buy a Balenciaga next month (Christmas present for myself), but will be picking up the small saddle bag since with discount the price isn't bad at all.
> 
> The last two years I've gotten sale Gucci items straight from Gucci. They email me ALL the time, so it sucks that I didn't get an invite to their official private sale. Oh well.


During the last 2 - 3 years I've purchased from both Gucci store as well as Saks, women's and men's - no invite for me either. .


----------



## gemidevi

Well, the hubby and I are going to head out to Vacaville Outlets (Cali) for Black Friday. I might hit the Gucci store...I wonder if the outlet will have anything good. Too bad many of us were not included in the private sale this time around. I am just looking for Tian stuff at this point...I wonder if the outlet will have any on Black Friday.


----------



## tweetie1288

love2shop_26 said:


> Here are some of the accessories left from Gucci's private sale.  I didn't grab them all so the sunnies and some hats aren't included


Sigh wish i had access. 
Thanks  for sharing though!![emoji5]


----------



## jpark2

I definitely would have purchased something from this sale if I had access. So, is the general consensus that this sale won't ever be available to the public? I'm not sure what the believe anymore! 

I appreciate all the info that members are sharing here, though.


----------



## paula3boys

Blissroads said:


> I definitely would have purchased something from this sale if I had access. So, is the general consensus that this sale won't ever be available to the public? I'm not sure what the believe anymore!
> 
> I appreciate all the info that members are sharing here, though.


It seems that three different people contacted Gucci online/store and were told that it is not available to the public and will not be in the future.


----------



## jpark2

paula3boys said:


> It seems that three different people contacted Gucci online/store and were told that it is not available to the public and will not be in the future.



Such a bummer...I had my eye on a few of those SLGs.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I did not get an email but when I logged into my account at gucci.com, a section along the top menu line includes a "PREVIEW" tab.  This is where the sale items are.


----------



## leesibeth

Bag*Snob said:


> I did not get an email but when I logged into my account at gucci.com, a section along the top menu line includes a "PREVIEW" tab.  This is where the sale items are.


I logged in to see if I had the preview tab and i don't.


----------



## Auvina15

Bag*Snob said:


> I did not get an email but when I logged into my account at gucci.com, a section along the top menu line includes a "PREVIEW" tab.  This is where the sale items are.


Hmm I've tried many times but still didn't see it. Would you mind to post your gucci web screen shot for us so we could see if it's different than ours please? btw I've been a Gucci online customer for over 10yrs but I didn't receive the private sale email this time, sad!!!


----------



## LovelyLilly

Bag*Snob said:


> I did not get an email but when I logged into my account at gucci.com, a section along the top menu line includes a "PREVIEW" tab.  This is where the sale items are.


I couldn't find the preview tab. Could you give more details please?


----------



## snibor

Sad. So sad. But good for my bank account I guess. Although I'm thinking outlet time after sale is done.


----------



## glitterheart

Do the Sacks coupons work on only certain items?
Does anyone have an extra one? Would be appreciated!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Screen shot of the website. Again, I didn't get an invite and decided to log onto my account anyways and was able to preview and buy (placed my order yesterday and it has already shipped). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bag*Snob

^ that is the screen shot. Mine looks the same.


----------



## crissy11

So I guess the real question is this - can Gucci "extend" the offer to clients who did not receive the link. . . . I'm a firm believer (working in retail) that any offer can be extended to any customer if the retailer wishes to do so. . . .


----------



## deltalady

love2shop_26 said:


> Here are some of the accessories left from Gucci's private sale.  I didn't grab them all so the sunnies and some hats aren't included



Thanks for posting this. They have the shawl I've been wanting on sale. [emoji22]


----------



## paula3boys

crissy11 said:


> So I guess the real question is this - can Gucci "extend" the offer to clients who did not receive the link. . . . I'm a firm believer (working in retail) that any offer can be extended to any customer if the retailer wishes to do so. . . .



Do boutiques have a way to see if someone received the invite? Even if they do, do they really check? Do they price match sales at department stores? I didn't get invite but did phone order to boutique and had only said I knew it was on sale at Nordstrom so wondered if they had it on sale and sure enough they said yes so I bought it. It was no longer in stock at Nordstrom or I would've bought it there to get points and such.


----------



## Auvina15

ThisVNchick said:


> Screen shot of the website. Again, I didn't get an invite and decided to log onto my account anyways and was able to preview and buy (placed my order yesterday and it has already shipped). Good luck to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3522931


 Thank you so much for posting this but unfortunately mine didn't have that preview tab option even though I logged in to my acc!!!


----------



## Soki

ThisVNchick said:


> Screen shot of the website. Again, I didn't get an invite and decided to log onto my account anyways and was able to preview and buy (placed my order yesterday and it has already shipped). Good luck to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3522931



Check your spam. May be you were invited. I've logged in many times but no luck


----------



## crissy11

So just to add even more confusion to this thread - this morning I texted an SA I worked with multiple times in the past, and he pretty much texted me back too bad so sad, sooooo I just called a different boutique. This SA (who I do not know) checked the list for the private sale (I am not on it), but said he could call me when the sale "goes public". Stupidly I didn't think to ask when that would be. Does anyone remember in past years when this was? Was it the Monday following the private sale?

OH, and just to add - I just called a different Gucci boutique inside a Nordstrom and got "what sale?", so I give up. Every place you call you get a different answer.


----------



## crissy11

Yes they can because I just called one and they checked. I'm not on it.

Sorry, I don't know the answers to your other questions. 



paula3boys said:


> Do boutiques have a way to see if someone received the invite? Even if they do, do they really check? Do they price match sales at department stores? I didn't get invite but did phone order to boutique and had only said I knew it was on sale at Nordstrom so wondered if they had it on sale and sure enough they said yes so I bought it. It was no longer in stock at Nordstrom or I would've bought it there to get points and such.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Soki said:


> Check your spam. May be you were invited. I've logged in many times but no luck


Nope. I don't think I get Gucci email subscriptions though...that might be the problem. I do get their emails when I place an order and when the item ships but never anything promotional or even their 'casual' emails.


----------



## xokarmaxo

Does anyone know if there is a sale anywhere that I can purchase a black Guccissima leather card case? I have been searching for a sale on this all over. Desperately searching one on sale for my boyfriend. Thanking any of you angels out there if you can lead me in the right direction! xoxo


----------



## papertiger

Blissroads said:


> I definitely would have purchased something from this sale if I had access. So, is the general consensus that this sale won't ever be available to the public? I'm not sure what the believe anymore!
> 
> I appreciate all the info that members are sharing here, though.



I would advise to wait and see, don't lose hope - at least not so soon


----------



## papertiger

love2shop_26 said:


> Hi PT, this is kinda what I was thinking too is if you actually do buy during the sale.  Cause that's truly the only time I ever buy from them and even then I don't spend an obscene amount.  At the most I might spend $1000 total for BOTH sales in the year, but I consistently buy.  So that may be how they're seeing who's 'loyal' and who isn't?  I have some other friends who have spent way more than I have and they've registered with Gucci for years but none of them ever get an invite to the private event.  I always forward mine but doesn't look like it's shareable anymore this time.



Such a shame, I have no idea what kind of customer profile they are looking for, for an invite. I've bought gold/diamonds, exotic-skin shoes and silver jewellery, hats and scarves this season and all at full price, but my reg SA is the other side of the world ATM,  it will be interesting to see if I get an invite, not that I need anything anyway...


----------



## papertiger

xokarmaxo said:


> Does anyone know if there is a sale anywhere that I can purchase a black Guccissima leather card case? I have been searching for a sale on this all over. Desperately searching one on sale for my boyfriend. Thanking any of you angels out there if you can lead me in the right direction! xoxo



I don't know where you are but black and brown sig basic classics aren't usually included in the sale so I'm not surprised you're having trouble but I'd think the outlets would have a reg supply seasonal colours. As you can see above there _is_ a small black sig card case but this will usually sell out fast in the private sale (black's not usually included) and _if _there is a public sale I'm not sure it will make it.


----------



## Bee-licious

Johnpauliegal said:


> Good for you PT
> 
> When I first registered with Gucci in 2012; I always paid full price and I never received an invite maybe because I didn't buy many items. I didn't know they had sales until I came here. (Thank you tPF).  So for the past 2 years I've only purchased sale items from them; probably another reason I don't get an invite. IDK.
> I guess they don't want my business lol.
> In any event, I've been getting great deals from Saks.
> Good luck everyone.


Can you Pm me your Saks sales associate please?


----------



## teeguu

My SA was able to help me out with a few items (albeit reluctantly). She said to be hush about it as I'm not a VIP and the sale is only for them. In order to be on the VIP list she said you have to spend $8000 per annum.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> Such a shame, I have no idea what kind of customer profile they are looking for, for an invite. I've bought gold/diamonds, exotic-skin shoes and silver jewellery, hats and scarves this season and all at full price, but my reg SA is the other side of the world ATM,  it will be interesting to see if I get an invite, not that I need anything anyway...


PT I apologize for my earlier text when I said "good for you"; I misunderstood, I thought you got invited to the private sale. I've seen all the beautiful expensive items you buy from Gucci at full prize and I am TOTALLY SHOCKED that you weren't included in this private sale!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bee-licious said:


> Can you Pm me your Saks sales associate please?


Hi unfortunately I don't have a Saks SA. The SA I used at one time now works for Neiman Marcus lol. When I've gotten good deals from Saks in the past it was by checking their site everyday during sales. Sorry I couldn't be of any help to you.


----------



## AtlDesigner

teeguu said:


> My SA was able to help me out with a few items (albeit reluctantly). She said to be hush about it as I'm not a VIP and the sale is only for them. In order to be on the VIP list she said you have to spend $8000 per annum.



Is this for Saks or Gucci?  I definitely have not purchased anywhere near 8000.00 from Gucci.com, but received their email for a "special preview."  

Instead of asking about a sale, I think everyone should ask about the "Special Preview," as Gucci isn't using the word sale.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

This was my first year being invited. I bought a pair of Dionysus flats and a tassel key cles.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ThisVNchick said:


> Screen shot of the website. Again, I didn't get an invite and decided to log onto my account anyways and was able to preview and buy (placed my order yesterday and it has already shipped). Good luck to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3522931


Thanks for the screen shot; it's greatly appreciated. Unfortunately I don't have a preview tab either.


----------



## paula3boys

My first purchase from sale arrived today 


I love this little wallet and the cute tassel! My second purchase will be here tomorrow.


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> My first purchase from sale arrived today
> View attachment 3523188
> 
> I love this little wallet and the cute tassel! My second purchase will be here tomorrow.



Wow that came pretty quick!! And it's gorgeous!!! Did you ordered from the store and did you get invited to the private sale?


----------



## chenchen_chikis

I only spent $1000 on shoes this year and I received an email.


----------



## ilysukixD

Omg Gucci is definitely teasing me, I clicked on the link for the sale and I saw bag on sale and then when I refreshed the page, it said page not found... Wtf this is not funny


----------



## lovethe1urwith

paula3boys said:


> My first purchase from sale arrived today
> View attachment 3523188
> 
> I love this little wallet and the cute tassel! My second purchase will be here tomorrow.


It's such a beautiful red.  Lucky lady!


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Wow that came pretty quick!! And it's gorgeous!!! Did you ordered from the store and did you get invited to the private sale?


Thank you. I ordered from the store a little over an hour from me yesterday morning and no, I did not.


----------



## paula3boys

lovethe1urwith said:


> It's such a beautiful red.  Lucky lady!


Thank you. I love this red. I knew I had to have something in the red soho


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I ordered from the store a little over an hour from me yesterday morning and no, I did not.



Can you tell me the location of the store? I want to see if I can order anything from the sale, thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

Is it unusual that my wallet did not have any tags or cards of any sort inside? This is my first Gucci slg purchase so not sure what to expect. I don't know where the serial number would be either lol


----------



## love2shop_26

paula3boys said:


> Is it unusual that my wallet did not have any tags or cards of any sort inside? This is my first Gucci slg purchase so not sure what to expect. I don't know where the serial number would be either lol


I've always had one in mine (even the one I got from Saks).  The serial # seems to be in different places depending on the type.  My wristlet has it behind one of the card slots on the left, the D-ring continental wallet has it smack dab in the center, same with the little wallet/keychain, and the other zip-around continental wallet has it behind the card slot on the right.  They're all imprinted.


----------



## paula3boys

love2shop_26 said:


> I've always had one in mine (even the one I got from Saks).  The serial # seems to be in different places depending on the type.  My wristlet has it behind one of the card slots on the left, the D-ring continental wallet has it smack dab in the center, same with the little wallet/keychain, and the other zip-around continental wallet has it behind the card slot on the right.  They're all imprinted.


Thank you. I just called the store and they are going to mail the care card to me. The zipper is a little tight so I hope it gets easier over time. I guess I am spoiled by my LV zippers


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> PT I apologize for my earlier text when I said "good for you"; I misunderstood, I thought you got invited to the private sale. I've seen all the beautiful expensive items you buy from Gucci at full prize and I am TOTALLY SHOCKED that you weren't included in this private sale!!



That's OK  

In the UK it usually all happens a bit later but there are no guarantees it seems, I'll let people know if I still receive a PS invitation. TBH, so far I can't see anything I must have listed yet. Whatever happens I can't complain, I really am treated very well by Gucci staff and asked to many special functions considering (esp more recently) there are some really BIG spenders.


----------



## papertiger

teeguu said:


> My SA was able to help me out with a few items (albeit reluctantly). She said to be hush about it as I'm not a VIP and the sale is only for them. *In order to be on the VIP list she said you have to spend $8000 per annum*.


----------



## AtlDesigner

papertiger said:


>



Ha!  My thoughts exactly PT! [emoji23]


----------



## Sally90

paula3boys said:


> My first purchase from sale arrived today
> View attachment 3523188
> 
> I love this little wallet and the cute tassel! My second purchase will be here tomorrow.



Gorgeous! It's on my wishlist. [emoji4]


----------



## AP919

I was told last week that Bloomingdale's is NOT participating in the sale this year. Giant sad face since I have something else to return and rewards to use.  This is just as bad as them pulling Fendi from everywhere but 59th street, so it "won't go on sale," but it does as places like Neiman. Bad business decision!


----------



## paula3boys

Sally90 said:


> Gorgeous! It's on my wishlist. [emoji4]



Thank you. You should definitely get it!


----------



## AmandaGator

paula3boys said:


> It seems that three different people contacted Gucci online/store and were told that it is not available to the public and will not be in the future.



If the sale won't be available to the public, why call it an "Exclusive Preview"?  Preview makes me think it'll be made public eventually.  My mom got the email (I didn't) and I was able to the log on as her and browse.  I'm honestly a little disappointed at the selection as there are so many items that I wanted to be on sale but aren't!


----------



## paula3boys

AmandaGator said:


> If the sale won't be available to the public, why call it an "Exclusive Preview"?  Preview makes me think it'll be made public eventually.  My mom got the email (I didn't) and I was able to the log on as her and browse.  I'm honestly a little disappointed at the selection as there are so many items that I wanted to be on sale but aren't!



Great point! I don't know. Just said what was posted earlier in the thread. Maybe they were told to say that for now? [emoji848]


----------



## idontbitchiblog

Anyone have any idea when Gucci will go on sale in Australia?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Is the fall private sale now on?  Does anyone have the link? Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

Gucci has been trying to move away from their big sale model for years. Their latest collections have been extremely popular, thus I wouldn't be surprised if the sale was "thin" this year.


----------



## crissy11

I was told by a Gucci SA yesterday that it will go public. He said I wasn't on the list but he would call me when it opened up to the public. Didn't think to ask when that would be though. 



AmandaGator said:


> If the sale won't be available to the public, why call it an "Exclusive Preview"?  Preview makes me think it'll be made public eventually.  My mom got the email (I didn't) and I was able to the log on as her and browse.  I'm honestly a little disappointed at the selection as there are so many items that I wanted to be on sale but aren't!


----------



## pbmuffin

Thinking this has to be randomly selected as I am a relatively new Gucci shopper and have only bought 1 bag and 1 card case (total about $2k) from them. I got a text from my Gucci SA at Saks yesterday inviting me to check out sale items by appointment. Kind of surprised since as I mentioned I definitely do not qualify as "VIP!"


----------



## lee_dya

CanuckBagLover said:


> Is the fall private sale now on?  Does anyone have the link? Thanks!


+1


----------



## Johnpauliegal

CanuckBagLover said:


> Is the fall private sale now on?  Does anyone have the link? Thanks!





lee_dya said:


> +1



Hi. It's been stated by members here and by contacting Gucci.com via phone that there is no shared link and that only members who received an invite by Gucci via email (who were randomly selected) could get in this private viewing (sale). 
We would all love to have the link; but apparently there is none.  We will have to just sit and wait to see if there is going to be a public sale; hopefully soon before everything gets sold out lol.


----------



## paula3boys

To those with the link, have you noticed anything being completely sold out so far?


----------



## rosewang924

At Gucci Boutique, SA said to get on the Gucci.com private preview email, need to be a VIG, very into Gucci customer.  SA cannot access this preview online.  SA said sale will not open to public.
It will be this way from now on, because of new creative director.


----------



## JadaStormy

rosewang924 said:


> At Gucci Boutique, SA said to get on the Gucci.com private preview email, need to be a VIG, very into Gucci customer.  SA cannot access this preview online.  SA said sale will not open to public.
> It will be this way from now on, because of new creative director.



Interesting, someone else in the thread was told by their SA that it will go public. I don't really understand the harm, they will sell more items. 

If they are concerned with "lessening" the brand, they'd need to do away with the outlets... If they want to make something exclusive to VIPs, don't have sales on certain items, just allow those people to get a discount on whatever they want during a certain time frame or something. Oh well, just my 2 cents.


----------



## lovemyrescues

JadaStormy said:


> Interesting, someone else in the thread was told by their SA that it will go public. I don't really understand the harm, they will sell more items.
> 
> If they are concerned with "lessening" the brand, they'd need to do away with the outlets... If they want to make something exclusive to VIPs, don't have sales on certain items, just allow those people to get a discount on whatever they want during a certain time frame or something. Oh well, just my 2 cents.



Good point about the outlets.


----------



## ilysukixD

My soho disco had arrived today and I'm super excited because this would be my first Gucci bag. I bought it from NM.com it doesn't comes with Gucci gift box just came in a dust bag. Do you think it's worth trying to contact NM to have them send me a Gucci gift box? I'm a sucker with keeping boxes especially for luxury brands.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> My soho disco had arrived today and I'm super excited because this would be my first Gucci bag. I bought it from NM.com it doesn't comes with Gucci gift box just came in a dust bag. Do you think it's worth trying to contact NM to have them send me a Gucci gift box? I'm a sucker with keeping boxes especially for luxury brands.
> View attachment 3523968
> 
> View attachment 3523969



Hi, I've only gotten Gucci boxes when ordering from Gucci directly. As long as I've been ordering Gucci from NM or Saks, I have NEVER received a box with my purchase; only a dust bag. When I called Saks/NM regarding a Gucci box for my bag, they stated they don't send out the mdse in the boxes; however you can request gift wrapping, but this will also not get you a Gucci box. If you happen to be near a NM store you can tell them you purchased your bag online and show them your receipt and if they have any boxes available I'm certain they will provide you with one. But I don't think it's their policy to do such.
In any event, Enjoy your bag.  It's beautiful!


----------



## chloebagfreak

ilysukixD said:


> My soho disco had arrived today and I'm super excited because this would be my first Gucci bag. I bought it from NM.com it doesn't comes with Gucci gift box just came in a dust bag. Do you think it's worth trying to contact NM to have them send me a Gucci gift box? I'm a sucker with keeping boxes especially for luxury brands.
> View attachment 3523968
> 
> View attachment 3523969


Congratulations! 
When I got mine from Neimans and Saks online they don't send the Gucci boxes. Maybe the actual stores do.
My Gucci shoes did come in the Gucci box though


----------



## snibor

I have never received box for Gucci handbags.  I have ordered on line from saks and purchased in Gucci store inside saks. Just dustbags given.

Enjoy your bag!  Lovely!


----------



## baghagg

I got boxes from Gucci store for bags,  but no box from Saks - just dustbags from Saks.   Hth


----------



## ilysukixD

Thank you all for the replies, I might give it a shot and go to Gucci inside NM and ask for a box!  I guess it won't hurt trying. I haven't yet decide if this is a keeper because I initially wanted the one with red tri color or maybe the pink and red combo, but if I can't have my hands on those I will keep this one. I'm regret that I watched the pink soho disco went OOS bc  I can't decide if I want it or not.


----------



## stdrop

Can anyone who has seen the preview tell us if the marmot pumps will be on sale?


----------



## AtlDesigner

stdrop said:


> Can anyone who has seen the preview tell us if the marmot pumps will be on sale?



There were no Marmont pumps on sale. :/


----------



## stdrop

AtlDesigner said:


> There were no Marmont pumps on sale. :/


Thank you


----------



## Qteepiec

Received this from my SA at Nordstrom


----------



## Soki

Thanks for posting. When is the sale starting at Nordstrom?


----------



## Qteepiec

Soki said:


> Thanks for posting. When is the sale starting at Nordstrom?



I text my SA and he just said he's taking orders. Other things onsale too that he's looking into: Valentino, Prada, Burberry and Wang


----------



## Maracucha

Qteepiec said:


> I text my SA and he just said he's taking orders. Other things onsale too that he's looking into: Valentino, Prada, Burberry and Wang



Can you share yours SA info[emoji847]


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Qteepiec said:


> View attachment 3524090
> View attachment 3524091
> View attachment 3524092
> View attachment 3524093
> View attachment 3524094
> View attachment 3524095
> 
> 
> Received this from my SA at Nordstrom


*Thanks so much for sharing. *


----------



## Maybi

Saks SA


----------



## ilysukixD

Does anyone knows if this available on the Preview sale on the Gucci site. I know a reseller that can help me get it but I prefer ordering online or in store. Thank you in advance!


----------



## nicole0612

Qteepiec said:


> View attachment 3524090
> View attachment 3524091
> View attachment 3524092
> View attachment 3524093
> View attachment 3524094
> View attachment 3524095
> 
> 
> Received this from my SA at Nordstrom



Thank you! Did your SA mention if Nordstrom has any Gucci clothing or shoes included in the sale?


----------



## chenchen_chikis

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone knows if this available on the Preview sale on the Gucci site. I know a reseller that can help me get it but I prefer ordering online or in store. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3524216
> 
> View attachment 3524217


Nope, not on the preview sale.


----------



## ilysukixD

chenchen_chikis said:


> Nope, not on the preview sale.



Thank you, hmmm now I'm debating if I should buy it from the reseller! 
There no soho disco at all right?


----------



## chenchen_chikis

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you, hmmm now I'm debating if I should buy it from the reseller!
> There no soho disco at all right?


All I see are the soho hobo, shoulder bag, and top handle bag.


----------



## Bklyn84

Anyone know when the outlet store sale starts and what's on sale?


----------



## cocodiamonds

Any of u lovely ladies have a sales associate I could us to order a pair of shoes? Please dm me and I'll be forever grateful


----------



## Qteepiec

Bklyn84 said:


> Anyone know when the outlet store sale starts and what's on sale?



There's a private sale right now at the outlet too. My SA text me too but I'm not sure what he has on sale. He said he has a soho black wallet. Other than that I don't know what they have. When I went in May to the outlets, I got really good deals on accessories BUT they were from maybe 3 seasons ago. I got a logo belt for $99 and shades for $119.


----------



## AtlDesigner

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone knows if this available on the Preview sale on the Gucci site. I know a reseller that can help me get it but I prefer ordering online or in store. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3524216
> 
> View attachment 3524217



I saw the red/white/blue one the day the preview started, but no longer showing up.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Soki said:


> Thanks for posting. When is the sale starting at Nordstrom?


Nordstrom started pre sale on Gucci on Saturday. The other designer list came out today.


----------



## nicole0612

Qteepiec said:


> There's a private sale right now at the outlet too. My SA text me too but I'm not sure what he has on sale. He said he has a soho black wallet. Other than that I don't know what they have. When I went in May to the outlets, I got really good deals on accessories BUT they were from maybe 3 seasons ago. I got a logo belt for $99 and shades for $119.



Can you PM me your SA number? I am looking for a backpack. Thanks!


----------



## rishkala

Maracucha said:


> Can you share yours SA info[emoji847]


At Nordstrom the Gucci sale already started this week. All other designer sale goes live on Tuesday, but SA's are currently pre-selling. The sale list came out earlier this week, so a lot of high-demand inventory is already gone.


----------



## Bee-licious

Qteepiec said:


> I text my SA and he just said he's taking orders. Other things onsale too that he's looking into: Valentino, Prada, Burberry and Wang



Can you PM me your SA's details please? Thanks


----------



## Bee-licious

Maybi said:


> View attachment 3524207
> 
> Saks SA


Can I have your Sak's SA details? Please PM me if you don't want this public  thanks so much!


----------



## str8_dyme

anybody knows when the sale is starting? im thinking end of november or beginining of december?


----------



## papertiger

I really don't think members should be asking other specific members for PMs or give details of their SAs directly, it puts pressure on those people and maybe in turn their SAs. In essence, you could be asking those members to put their and their SAs reputations on the line for someone they may not even know and (with all respect) may ruin that SA/customer relationship (which _has_ happened in the past). 

Members who are VIPs or regular big spenders aside, SAs occasionally do  favours for _certain_ people they like that fall outside VIPs or this season's preview officially Gucci designated 'random' customers, this doesn't mean the SA will do the same for everybody and could put an SA in a very difficult position (to the point of reprimand even dismissal - which has also happened in the past). Even if an SA doesn't know who did the referring they or Gucci may tighten-up sales procedures even further in future. Of course someone could say 'I'd rather not disclose' or just not answer but some members find that hard when asked directly, and from some cultures may fear 'losing face'. 

*Members who are asked for info on sales *etc, please only give info you feel entirely happy about (and please factor your SA's work rep) or feel free to ignore members who ask/contact you directly. You are under no obligation. 

*Members who would like info*, please post a question without quoting or naming and let other members decide if they want to jump in and help. 

Personally: I myself only recommend my SA(s) to regular, long-standing members of this forum and _always_ voluntarily. Please do not PM me, flag me or contact me in any way to obtain personal info about this (or any other) season's preview. Any general helpful information I have will be posted on this thread. 

Can we get a consensus here please, what do others think?


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I really don't think members should be asking other specific members for PMs or give details of their SAs directly, it puts pressure on those people and maybe in turn their SAs. In essence, you could be asking those members to put their and their SAs reputations on the line for someone they may not even know and (with all respect) may ruin that SA/customer relationship (which _has_ happened in the past).
> 
> Members who are VIPs or regular big spenders aside, SAs occasionally do  favours for _certain_ people they like that fall outside VIPs or this season's preview officially Gucci designated 'random' customers, this doesn't mean the SA will do the same for everybody and could put an SA in a very difficult position (to the point of reprimand even dismissal - which has also happened in the past). Even if an SA doesn't know who did the referring they or Gucci may tighten-up sales procedures even further in future. Of course someone could say 'I'd rather not disclose' or just not answer but some members find that hard when asked directly, and from some cultures may fear 'losing face'.
> 
> *Members who are asked for info on sales *etc, please only give info you feel entirely happy about (and please factor your SA's work rep) or feel free to ignore members who ask/contact you directly. You are under no obligation.
> 
> *Members who would like info*, please post a question without quoting or naming and let other members decide if they want to jump in and help.
> 
> Personally: I myself only recommend my SA(s) to regular, long-standing members of this forum and _always_ voluntarily. Please do not PM me, flag me or contact me in any way to obtain personal info about this (or any other) season's preview. Any general helpful information I have will be posted on this thread.
> 
> Can we get a consensus here please, what do others think?



I think the way you explained it is perfect.


----------



## Soki

papertiger said:


> I really don't think members should be asking other specific members for PMs or give details of their SAs directly, it puts pressure on those people and maybe in turn their SAs. In essence, you could be asking those members to put their and their SAs reputations on the line for someone they may not even know and (with all respect) may ruin that SA/customer relationship (which _has_ happened in the past).
> 
> Members who are VIPs or regular big spenders aside, SAs occasionally do  favours for _certain_ people they like that fall outside VIPs or this season's preview officially Gucci designated 'random' customers, this doesn't mean the SA will do the same for everybody and could put an SA in a very difficult position (to the point of reprimand even dismissal - which has also happened in the past). Even if an SA doesn't know who did the referring they or Gucci may tighten-up sales procedures even further in future. Of course someone could say 'I'd rather not disclose' or just not answer but some members find that hard when asked directly, and from some cultures may fear 'losing face'.
> 
> *Members who are asked for info on sales *etc, please only give info you feel entirely happy about (and please factor your SA's work rep) or feel free to ignore members who ask/contact you directly. You are under no obligation.
> 
> *Members who would like info*, please post a question without quoting or naming and let other members decide if they want to jump in and help.
> 
> Personally: I myself only recommend my SA(s) to regular, long-standing members of this forum and _always_ voluntarily. Please do not PM me, flag me or contact me in any way to obtain personal info about this (or any other) season's preview. Any general helpful information I have will be posted on this thread.
> 
> Can we get a consensus here please, what do others think?



Though I do not ask for SA info since I prefer working with people I know and like, I don't think there is any harm is asking for SA info. The members being asked should make a judgement call whether to share or not. Some SAs are looking for more sales so it might help them. Also, the point of being on a forum is to get and share information and have a discussion. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pbmuffin

papertiger said:


> I really don't think members should be asking other specific members for PMs or give details of their SAs directly, it puts pressure on those people and maybe in turn their SAs. In essence, you could be asking those members to put their and their SAs reputations on the line for someone they may not even know and (with all respect) may ruin that SA/customer relationship (which _has_ happened in the past).
> 
> Members who are VIPs or regular big spenders aside, SAs occasionally do  favours for _certain_ people they like that fall outside VIPs or this season's preview officially Gucci designated 'random' customers, this doesn't mean the SA will do the same for everybody and could put an SA in a very difficult position (to the point of reprimand even dismissal - which has also happened in the past). Even if an SA doesn't know who did the referring they or Gucci may tighten-up sales procedures even further in future. Of course someone could say 'I'd rather not disclose' or just not answer but some members find that hard when asked directly, and from some cultures may fear 'losing face'.
> 
> *Members who are asked for info on sales *etc, please only give info you feel entirely happy about (and please factor your SA's work rep) or feel free to ignore members who ask/contact you directly. You are under no obligation.
> 
> *Members who would like info*, please post a question without quoting or naming and let other members decide if they want to jump in and help.
> 
> Personally: I myself only recommend my SA(s) to regular, long-standing members of this forum and _always_ voluntarily. Please do not PM me, flag me or contact me in any way to obtain personal info about this (or any other) season's preview. Any general helpful information I have will be posted on this thread.
> 
> Can we get a consensus here please, what do others think?



I agree 100%. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought the soliciting of SA contact info was a bit much.


----------



## papertiger

Soki said:


> Though I do not ask for SA info since I prefer working with people I know and like, I don't think there is any harm is asking for SA info. The members being asked should make a judgement call whether to share or not. Some SAs are looking for more sales so it might help them. *Also, the point of being on a forum is to get and share information and have a discussion*. Just my 2 cents.



ITA with this. I just ask info is not asked from a member(s) _directly_.


----------



## Qteepiec

papertiger said:


> I really don't think members should be asking other specific members for PMs or give details of their SAs directly, it puts pressure on those people and maybe in turn their SAs. In essence, you could be asking those members to put their and their SAs reputations on the line for someone they may not even know and (with all respect) may ruin that SA/customer relationship (which _has_ happened in the past).
> 
> Members who are VIPs or regular big spenders aside, SAs occasionally do  favours for _certain_ people they like that fall outside VIPs or this season's preview officially Gucci designated 'random' customers, this doesn't mean the SA will do the same for everybody and could put an SA in a very difficult position (to the point of reprimand even dismissal - which has also happened in the past). Even if an SA doesn't know who did the referring they or Gucci may tighten-up sales procedures even further in future. Of course someone could say 'I'd rather not disclose' or just not answer but some members find that hard when asked directly, and from some cultures may fear 'losing face'.
> 
> *Members who are asked for info on sales *etc, please only give info you feel entirely happy about (and please factor your SA's work rep) or feel free to ignore members who ask/contact you directly. You are under no obligation.
> 
> *Members who would like info*, please post a question without quoting or naming and let other members decide if they want to jump in and help.
> 
> Personally: I myself only recommend my SA(s) to regular, long-standing members of this forum and _always_ voluntarily. Please do not PM me, flag me or contact me in any way to obtain personal info about this (or any other) season's preview. Any general helpful information I have will be posted on this thread.
> 
> Can we get a consensus here please, what do others think?



Thank you for this! I did feel obligated to share my SA's info which I did to a few too many people last night. My Nordstrom SA is a sweetheart and I hope he helps the ladies out but I'm afraid he may be overwhelmed now. I may not get what I asked for either.

I should have read the member's previous posts to see what activities they have shared for other other members on other forums before randomly giving my SA's info and having him get upset at me. I appreciate other ladies positive shopping inputs rather than the ones that have the "give me, give me" posts... a few ladies sadly only post things that help themselves. I hope everyone understands. 

Anyways, we are all here to help each other out and that's why PF is amazing! Thank you again and happy shopping!


----------



## snibor

I think the point is you can ask generally and if anyone wants to share it they will.  There are also many times on here where people on their own have shared their sa info.


----------



## loveshoes1

No one should feel obligated to share their SA's contact information. Some SAs want their info out there, I actually got my last SA's info from someone here and bought from him for many years until her left the store. 
I think this is a great community and it's really nice how people help each other out. There's definitely no need to feel obligated or uncomfortable to share contact info.


----------



## JadaStormy

str8_dyme said:


> anybody knows when the sale is starting? im thinking end of november or beginining of december?



Read the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## deltalady

I checked twice this morning to see if I had access to the preview. Once before 10 CST and after. I was granted access after 10 CST. No email was sent. So ladies keep checking your account! I was able to order my shawl.


----------



## tweetie1288

deltalady said:


> I checked twice this morning to see if I had access to the preview. Once before 10 CST and after. I was granted access after 10 CST. No email was sent. So ladies keep checking your account! I was able to order my shawl.


Thank you thank you. I just checked as well and have access.  Happy shopping!!!


----------



## CU418

A bag I want is apart of the Nordstrom  sale. Can I call and order over the phone or is it a private sale?


----------



## so_me

tweetie1288 said:


> Thank you thank you. I just checked as well and have access.  Happy shopping!!!


Are you talking about at Gucci website  ...Darn, If so... I still do not have access


----------



## lvchanelboy

Gucci SALE shoes & bags at Saks 40% off, too many pictures I can't post them all. PM for SA info


----------



## Maybi

From my SA


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Are you talking about at Gucci website  ...Darn, If so... I still do not have access


Don't feel bad, neither do I.


----------



## deltalady

so_me said:


> Are you talking about at Gucci website  ...Darn, If so... I still do not have access



Yes, Gucci site


----------



## paula3boys

deltalady said:


> I checked twice this morning to see if I had access to the preview. Once before 10 CST and after. I was granted access after 10 CST. No email was sent. So ladies keep checking your account! I was able to order my shawl.


Thanks for the info. Just checked and I have it as well!


----------



## Soki

So you just open the website and have access or you log in?


----------



## deltalady

Soki said:


> So you just open the website and have access or you log in?



Log in to your account. If you have access, you'll see "preview" at the top.


----------



## so_me

deltalady said:


> Log in to your account. If you have access, you'll see "preview" at the top.


----------



## so_me

Thanks for clarifying.  Between not being able to get into dept store & Gucci  preview/private sales ...I think I officially give up ... I'm a non-VIP.
Please share what you were able to purchase.


Johnpauliegal said:


> Don't feel bad, neither do I.





deltalady said:


> Yes, Gucci site


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Thanks for clarifying.  Between not being able to get into dept store & Gucci  preview/private sales ...I think I officially give up ... I'm a non-VIP.


Hi. I received the Saks and NM presale link; but not the one from Gucci. And as of today, I am still not able to get into the Gucci preview link after logging in on their website. So don't feel bad; we're in the same boat lol.


----------



## sonaturallyme

so_me said:


> Thanks for clarifying.  Between not being able to get into dept store & Gucci  preview/private sales ...I think I officially give up ... I'm a non-VIP.
> Please share what you were able to purchase.


Don't give up hope! I just created an account a day or two ago (since all of my purchases have been in store) and as of this morning I have access.


----------



## loveshoes1

If anyone knows of a store that has a Gucci Soho Disco bag on pre-sale/sale would you PM me please.


----------



## Weekend shopper

deltalady said:


> I checked twice this morning to see if I had access to the preview. Once before 10 CST and after. I was granted access after 10 CST. No email was sent. So ladies keep checking your account! I was able to order my shawl.


Thank you.  I was able to place my order.


----------



## CU418

If anyone sees the Gucci Marmont Crossbody (the square shaped one) with the interlocking GG's on sale please let me know..I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## nicole0612

deltalady said:


> I checked twice this morning to see if I had access to the preview. Once before 10 CST and after. I was granted access after 10 CST. No email was sent. So ladies keep checking your account! I was able to order my shawl.



Thanks, the same thing happened to me


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone have the same problem? I can only access through the preview via the link that TPF members provided but when I click the item it shows the full price. Then when I try to refresh it said error.


----------



## db89

is this preview sale only in the USA, or is it in Canada and the rest of the world as well.


----------



## deltalady

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone have the same problem? I can only access through the preview via the link that TPF members provided but when I click the item it shows the full price. Then when I try to refresh it said error.
> View attachment 3524795
> 
> View attachment 3524796
> 
> View attachment 3524797



Are you logged in?


----------



## ilysukixD

deltalady said:


> Are you logged in?



Yes, maybe I don't have access to the sale.


----------



## deltalady

ilysukixD said:


> Yes, maybe I don't have access to the sale.



If the preview tab is not there when you're logged in, then you don't have access to it yet. You should see this from the mobile site. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3524856


----------



## ilysukixD

deltalady said:


> If the preview tab is not there when you're logged in, then you don't have access to it yet. You should see this from the mobile site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524856


I still have no access, thank you for the clarification!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Purseonic Woman said:


> Nordstrom started pre sale on Gucci on Saturday. The other designer list came out today.



What other designers are going on sale?


----------



## lovemyrescues

CU418 said:


> A bag I want is apart of the Nordstrom  sale. Can I call and order over the phone or is it a private sale?



You need to call a store that has Gucci there like the Walnut Creek store in California


----------



## lovemyrescues

papertiger said:


> I really don't think members should be asking other specific members for PMs or give details of their SAs directly, it puts pressure on those people and maybe in turn their SAs. In essence, you could be asking those members to put their and their SAs reputations on the line for someone they may not even know and (with all respect) may ruin that SA/customer relationship (which _has_ happened in the past).
> 
> Members who are VIPs or regular big spenders aside, SAs occasionally do  favours for _certain_ people they like that fall outside VIPs or this season's preview officially Gucci designated 'random' customers, this doesn't mean the SA will do the same for everybody and could put an SA in a very difficult position (to the point of reprimand even dismissal - which has also happened in the past). Even if an SA doesn't know who did the referring they or Gucci may tighten-up sales procedures even further in future. Of course someone could say 'I'd rather not disclose' or just not answer but some members find that hard when asked directly, and from some cultures may fear 'losing face'.
> 
> *Members who are asked for info on sales *etc, please only give info you feel entirely happy about (and please factor your SA's work rep) or feel free to ignore members who ask/contact you directly. You are under no obligation.
> 
> *Members who would like info*, please post a question without quoting or naming and let other members decide if they want to jump in and help.
> 
> Personally: I myself only recommend my SA(s) to regular, long-standing members of this forum and _always_ voluntarily. Please do not PM me, flag me or contact me in any way to obtain personal info about this (or any other) season's preview. Any general helpful information I have will be posted on this thread.
> 
> Can we get a consensus here please, what do others think?



I sort of agree I think we should let people know which stores can help out and then they're on their own. That's just what I've done. I don't think it's fair for me to give out my SA's name.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I don't see what the big deal is, giving out the sales rep's info. Sales reps want to sell product, period. They work for a corporation and are not breaking any policies helping people make purchases - this is just an illusion to make you feel special and important. Sales reps are masters at appealing to your ego. Signed, A Sales Person


----------



## paula3boys

lgreenfield said:


> What other designers are going on sale?


On November 22nd, there are some other designers going on sale- Chloe Hayley (few colors), Hudson, Drew; Balenciaga WOC (red, black), a small city bag in olive; Burberry (didn't ask about items), Givenchy Antigona shopping tote in few colors, Antigona in dark purple. This is all I can remember for now.


----------



## lovemyrescues

paula3boys said:


> On November 22nd, there are some other designers going on sale- Chloe Hayley (few colors), Hudson, Drew; Balenciaga WOC (red, black), a small city bag in olive; Burberry (didn't ask about items), Givenchy Antigona shopping tote in few colors, Antigona in dark purple. This is all I can remember for now.



Wow thanks if you hear of more let me know. I see MCM items got marked down


----------



## deltalady

My preview email just came through even though I've had access since 10 am CST


----------



## snibor

deltalady said:


> My preview email just came through even though I've had access since 10 am CST



I keep getting teased. They keep sending me emails but nothing about preview sale.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Just ordered the Guccissima Medium Hobo Bag in Black from the NM Private Sale link posted earlier on TPF. All items on the page are 40% off!:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Gucc...Em=f71SEfPfN0wwby6QgE7f1walg7&smtrctid=Ns$JY1


----------



## loveshoes1

ilysukixD said:


> Does anyone knows if this available on the Preview sale on the Gucci site. I know a reseller that can help me get it but I prefer ordering online or in store. Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3524216
> 
> View attachment 3524217


I just sent you a PM.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Good thing I checked this thread as I didn't know that the private sale at the Gucci site is now live. I got myself a wallet and another wristlet since I've been using the one I got a year ago almost daily whenever I go out for lunch breaks. Funnily enough, I finally got the link to the private sale AFTER I placed my orders. SMH.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

^^^^^
Still not live for me. That's ok. Saving lots of money lol.


----------



## baghagg

Johnpauliegal said:


> ^^^^^
> Still not live for me. That's ok. Saving lots of money lol.


Me neither


----------



## Johnpauliegal

baghagg said:


> Me neither


Glad to know I'm not alone. I also feel deprived. Now what's that saying? You can't always get what you want lol! By the time we get in, all the good stuff will probably be gone. But just think, instead of saving 40%, we're saving 100% by not getting in on the sale lmao.


----------



## paula3boys

They are apparently not too backed up from the sale since I received shipping notification within just a couple hours of placing my sale order.


----------



## deltalady

paula3boys said:


> They are apparently not too backed up from the sale since I received shipping notification within just a couple hours of placing my sale order.



Me too, one of my orders has shipped already within hours of me placing it. My other hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone know gucci run true to size in shoes?


----------



## baghagg

natalia0128 said:


> Does anyone know gucci run true to size in shoes?


Yes,  I have found them to be true to size


----------



## isaac21

db89 said:


> is this preview sale only in the USA, or is it in Canada and the rest of the world as well.


Canada it's on right now.


----------



## natalia0128

baghagg said:


> Yes,  I have found them to be true to size


Thanks, i ordered this one and read some review they said they have run down 1 size down.


----------



## Soki

paula3boys said:


> On November 22nd, there are some other designers going on sale- Chloe Hayley (few colors), Hudson, Drew; Balenciaga WOC (red, black), a small city bag in olive; Burberry (didn't ask about items), Givenchy Antigona shopping tote in few colors, Antigona in dark purple. This is all I can remember for now.



Thank you. I've been eyeing the Chloe Hudson


----------



## nicole0612

natalia0128 said:


> Does anyone know gucci run true to size in shoes?



Yes, true to US size.


----------



## baghagg

natalia0128 said:


> Thanks, i ordered this one and read some review they said they have run down 1 size down.


Hmmm..  I don't know about this style,  so sorry,  maybe tpfers who are familiar with this style can chime in.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Soki said:


> Thank you. I've been eyeing the Chloe Hudson



I bought the medium Hudson from Barneys New York for $1400 on Sunday.


----------



## meowmix318

My slg arrived on the mail today from neiman's sale


----------



## paula3boys

meowmix318 said:


> My slg arrived on the mail today from neiman's sale


What did you get?


----------



## CU418

lgreenfield said:


> You need to call a store that has Gucci there like the Walnut Creek store in California



Okay I'll try that! Thank you!!


----------



## meowmix318

paula3boys said:


> What did you get?


Gucci metallic gold chain wallet  

Is it wrong to buy something you don't really need? Lol


----------



## Bee-licious

Same here! I checked the site randomly and saw that I saw items on sale and noticed I could see sale stuff! I didn't get an email and on the mobile site it DIDNT say preview. I refreshed several times to make sure and later I saw the "preview" tab after hitting the home button.

I put an order in for a red and black key card holder/cles, sunglasses and a soho wallet. Hoping the order comes through!

Good luck everyone and thank you to the tPF member that sent me their SA's name. I did not contact them for this sale but was actually hoping to get a Saks SA to help me find a coveted pair of Louboutins since my regular Saks guy left the company and I have a gift card to use and the pair I want are sold out online.


----------



## Bee-licious

PS, I don't shop Gucci unless it's a sale. Well, that's mostly true but I did get the rose beige soho disco in Rome this year, but aside from that I only buy about $1,000 worth of sale stuff twice a year so I'm definitely not VIB or anything special. 

I think it's purely random perhaps, so good luck to everyone and do not lose hope! I checked randomly and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Bee-licious

meowmix318 said:


> Gucci metallic gold chain wallet
> 
> Is it wrong to buy something you don't really need? Lol


Lol not at all! You'll find a need for it later


----------



## contributor

I'm not getting any access to any sales....


----------



## snibor

contributor said:


> I'm not getting any access to any sales....



Me either. 

I also forgot my Gucci password to log in. I do get emails. They said email sent to reset password. That was yesterday. No email received!  Boo hoo


----------



## Johnpauliegal

contributor said:


> I'm not getting any access to any sales....





snibor said:


> Me either.
> 
> I also forgot my Gucci password to log in. I do get emails. They said email sent to reset password. That was yesterday. No email received!  Boo hoo


Let's consider ourselves lucky; we are saving money.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Let's consider ourselves lucky; we are saving money.



Yes indeed. That's the spirit!  [emoji1]


----------



## loveshoes1

Both my orders from NM got canceled after s few days And still no access to the Gucci site. I spoke to a SA yesterday and he was surprised my name wasn't on the list. I shop in my local store, not online so that maybe the reason.


----------



## Maracucha

Not access[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## meowmix318

Bee-licious said:


> Lol not at all! You'll find a need for it later



[emoji847]


----------



## meowmix318

snibor said:


> Me either.
> 
> I also forgot my Gucci password to log in. I do get emails. They said email sent to reset password. That was yesterday. No email received!  Boo hoo



Same here. I never got the email to recover my password and I checked my spam box too


----------



## tweetie1288

meowmix318 said:


> Same here. I never got the email to recover my password and I checked my spam box too


Same here so i recreated an account with the same email and was able to log in.


----------



## meowmix318

tweetie1288 said:


> Same here so i recreated an account with the same email and was able to log in.



But as a new member, you would not have access to the private sale. And so you won't know if you had it if you can't access your old account.


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

meowmix318 said:


> But as a new member, you would not have access to the private sale. And so you won't know if you had it if you can't access your old account.



Actually, 2 of my coworkers created Gucci.com log in's yesterday and were able to access the "preview" immediately... So keep hope alive!


----------



## tweetie1288

meowmix318 said:


> But as a new member, you would not have access to the private sale. And so you won't know if you had it if you can't access your old account.


I actually got an invite email but forgot my passport


----------



## lhaiat

i have a saks code if somebody wants: *SAKSCU7NP2T2*


----------



## twoblues

BetterKnownAsB said:


> Actually, 2 of my coworkers created Gucci.com log in's yesterday and were able to access the "preview" immediately... So keep hope alive!



Do you know what browser they were using? I wonder if that makes a difference.


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

twoblues said:


> Do you know what browser they were using? I wonder if that makes a difference.



They were both on Mac's, so Safari I believe


----------



## meowmix318

Can someone share the private sale link for saks?


----------



## so_me

lhaiat said:


> i have a saks code if somebody wants: *SAKSCU7NP2T2*


Thanks lhaiat ... you made my weekend! I used code for Soho small top handle bag - Cipria    I hope it goes through.  Still...No access to Gucci sale and my 2 orders were cancelled through NM.


----------



## meowmix318

so_me said:


> Thanks lhaiat ... you made my weekend! I used code for Soho small top handle bag - Cipria [emoji2]   I hope it goes through.  Still...No access to Gucci sale and my 2 orders were cancelled through NM.


What is the link for the Saks sale?


----------



## so_me

meowmix318 said:


> What is the link for the Saks sale?


Here is the link for the sale.
edit ...sorry I had to delete link ... it was specific to me. ( I will look for another  general link ... I think it here on this thread or on the non chat thread.)
 I do not think my order went through.  I was so excited... I did not receive a Saks acknowledgement.  I forget to copy the or print the order and now it doesn't show up, but paypal did acknolwdege payment....with NO order number from Saks.  CS can't look up order.  I will bet it did not acknowledge the code and voided order.  I need to give it up! My CC is goingto look stolen with all the voided charges.


----------



## meowmix318

so_me said:


> Here is the link for the sale.
> edit ...sorry I had to delete link ... it was specific to me. ( I will look for another  general link ... I think it here on this thread or on the non chat thread.)
> I do not think my order went through.  I was so excited... I did not receive a Saks acknowledgement.  I forget to copy the or print the order and now it doesn't show up, but paypal did acknolwdege payment....with NO order number from Saks.  CS can't look up order.  I will bet it did not acknowledge the code and voided order.  I need to give it up! My CC is goingto look stolen with all the voided charges.


 I'm sorry to hear that

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lavidacolor

Does anyone have a screenshot of the Preview page or link or can tell me how I would look for it on Gucci.com? Still don't think I have access


----------



## ilysukixD

so_me said:


> Thanks lhaiat ... you made my weekend! I used code for Soho small top handle bag - Cipria    I hope it goes through.  Still...No access to Gucci sale and my 2 orders were cancelled through NM.



When did you ordered via NM? I ordered on Tuesday around 8:30 ish and got my bag on Thursday. I wonder why they cancelled the order for you...


----------



## chloebagfreak

aznanjl said:


> Does anyone have a screenshot of the Preview page or link or can tell me how I would look for it on Gucci.com? Still don't think I have access


I just signed in to my account and kept refreshing the page. After a couple of days it appeared. Then I bought a key Cles! Then after that they sent me the link to the preview  so weird .


----------



## Andrastar

lhaiat said:


> i have a saks code if somebody wants: *SAKSCU7NP2T2*



What is the Saks code good for?


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone can kindly upload pictures of the sales on Saks site?


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know if the Lady Web shoulder bags are on sale and if yes, where and how much?   Also,  which size(s) are on sale? Tia.


----------



## natalia0128

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone can kindly upload pictures of the sales on Saks site?


Look back few pages I posted it on first day of sale


----------



## natalia0128

Andrastar said:


> What is the Saks code good for?


Save 40% on gucci selected items


----------



## nesense

Hi ladies, I just bought this bag at the Gucci store. Is this bag a part of the sale?


----------



## papertiger

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know if the Lady Web shoulder bags are on sale and if yes, where and how much?   Also,  which size(s) are on sale? Tia.



http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...als-thread-no-chatting-please.499838/page-125


----------



## so_me

ilysukixD said:


> When did you ordered via NM? I ordered on Tuesday around 8:30 ish and got my bag on Thursday. I wonder why they cancelled the order for you...


I placed orders Thursday around noon and 8pm ... both cancelled out early Friday morning. There was only a qty of 1 available for both ... but I have seen them pop back in a day later after my orders cancelled. I did not get an official invite ...did you?


----------



## ilysukixD

Hmm that's weird, maybe the items you wanted were OOS before you purchased it.... they sometimes shipped it via stores or warehouse. I'm not invited to any sales however this is my first Gucci purchase but not my first purchase via NM. So i'm sure they didn't cancelled your order because you're not on the invite list.


----------



## raspberries712

BetterKnownAsB said:


> View attachment 3525959
> View attachment 3525960
> View attachment 3525961
> View attachment 3525962
> View attachment 3525963
> View attachment 3525964
> View attachment 3525966
> View attachment 3525967
> View attachment 3525968
> View attachment 3525969
> 
> 
> Just sharing... Nordstroms
> Please no SA PM's [emoji8]



Thanks for sharing this! But would you mind posting larger photos? These are thumbnails that don't enlarge and I can't read the prices. Thanks again!


----------



## baghagg

papertiger said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...als-thread-no-chatting-please.499838/page-125


Is this supposed to contain the answer?


----------



## nicole0612

baghagg said:


> Is this supposed to contain the answer?



I think you will find some of the items on sale if you go to the last page of the linked thread.


----------



## papertiger

baghagg said:


> Is this supposed to contain the answer?



Yes, post 1861, showing where, how much and which sizes (as asked in your question)


----------



## morejunkny

Two different Saks told me that they are not participating in the Gucci sale 

Found what I wanted by cold-calling Nordstrom's Seattle flagship, though.


----------



## papertiger

nesense said:


> Hi ladies, I just bought this bag at the Gucci store. Is this bag a part of the sale?



I haven't seen this as part of any info as part of the preview sale so far.


----------



## chloebagfreak

baghagg said:


> Is this supposed to contain the answer?


Yes it has pictures of the outlets with lady web bags.
I got mine from San Marcos Gucci outlet in Texas. Call and see if they will ship it to you. They are super nice!
Hope that helps


----------



## Qteepiec

loveshoes1 said:


> Both my orders from NM got canceled after s few days And still no access to the Gucci site. I spoke to a SA yesterday and he was surprised my name wasn't on the list. I shop in my local store, not online so that maybe the reason.



I shop in store as well. I bought my first piece with my first paycheck out of college in 2002 and went through different SA over the years. I remember when they used to give me handwritten cards inviting me to the sales. I signed up for email notifications but never an online account til recently. Oh well my bank account is happy


----------



## baghagg

chloebagfreak said:


> Yes it has pictures of the outlets with lady web bags.
> I got mine from San Marcos Gucci outlet in Texas. Call and see if they will ship it to you. They are super nice!
> Hope that helps


Thank  you Chloebf, I didn't see any in those pics,  and I want it in medium size


----------



## chloebagfreak

baghagg said:


> Thank  you Chloebf, I didn't see any in those pics,  and I want it in medium size


I think if you call a few of the outlets you might find one.i think the suede just comes in the one size .


----------



## so_me

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone can kindly upload pictures of the sales on Saks site?



I am having a hard time trying to copy the page. There are only a couple bags available:   Soho Medium Leather Top Handle Satchel - mystic white,  GG Supreme Large Saddle Bag (beige canvas),  Animalier Leather Top Handle Bag Large size –brown ,  Animalier Leather Top Handle Bag  Medium size–brown, Broadway Sequin-Embroidered Clutch beige/multi,  and the bag I ordered but is sitting there laughing at me…  Soho Small Leather Top Handle Bag-color: cipria .


----------



## AtlDesigner

nesense said:


> Hi ladies, I just bought this bag at the Gucci store. Is this bag a part of the sale?



Great bag - and no - not in the sale.


----------



## loveshoes1

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone can kindly upload pictures of the sales on Saks site?


----------



## Qteepiec

so_me said:


> I am having a hard time trying to copy the page. There are only a couple bags available:   Soho Medium Leather Top Handle Satchel - mystic white,  GG Supreme Large Saddle Bag (beige canvas),  Animalier Leather Top Handle Bag Large size –brown ,  Animalier Leather Top Handle Bag  Medium size–brown, Broadway Sequin-Embroidered Clutch beige/multi,  and the bag I ordered but is sitting there laughing at me…  Soho Small Leather Top Handle Bag-color: cipria .










This is what I got text. Not sure what's still available. I was told yesterday many things are sold out


----------



## Bee-licious

Qteepiec said:


> View attachment 3526318
> View attachment 3526319
> View attachment 3526320
> View attachment 3526321
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I got text. Not sure what's still available. I was told yesterday many things are sold out


Wait what? The black soho disco is on sale?!?! I NEED THIS


----------



## so_me

Bee-licious said:


> Wait what? The black soho disco is on sale?!?! I NEED THIS


I think it is navy... always sells out immediately when it pops up online.


----------



## Maracucha

Will the gucci.com sale go public?? I still can't access[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Bee-licious

so_me said:


> I think it is navy... always sells out immediately when it pops up online.


That's too bad  dying to get a dark soho mini


----------



## Maracucha

Somebody can share the link for saks & nordstrom sale? As I did with the NM please[emoji847]


----------



## papertiger

so_me said:


> I think it is navy... always sells out immediately when it pops up online.



Sadly, no one knows for the moment. Info on this thread suggests not but you never really know with Gucci


----------



## ngbranda

Bee-licious said:


> Wait what? The black soho disco is on sale?!?! I NEED THIS



Same! I'm looking for the rose beige. Was this on sale? Does anyone know a SA in EU that I can order this bag from?


----------



## so_me

papertiger said:


> Sadly, no one knows for the moment. Info on this thread suggests not but you never really know with Gucci


I still am unable to see the Gucci preview sale...  but I have seen the navy and beige soho bag (already sold out... when I look) online at the private saks sale


----------



## so_me

Maracucha said:


> Somebody can share the link for saks & nordstrom sale? As I did with the NM please[emoji847]


I tried to post the Saks link ... but it is addressed with my email address. Saks sent a one time discount code with the link.  So if you do not have the code,  the item shows full price. Another words the recipient can only place 1 order, using the code.  There are only maybe 6 bags avail (and some shoes)... as shown a few posts back on this thread.
Hopefully ... someone will post Nordstrom link.


----------



## Naghia

Does somebody know when is gucci having sale ? 
Thank you


----------



## Naghia

Hi.... does anybody know when is gucci having sale ? Thx


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Hey ladies! Some of your questions have already been answered... Just scroll back a few pages [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

It appears Neiman's private sale has ended. I hope you guys were able to receive what you tried purchasing. I see a few members had gotten their items cancelled.


----------



## Maracucha

so_me said:


> I tried to post the Saks link ... but it is addressed with my email address. Saks sent a one time discount code with the link.  So if you do not have the code,  the item shows full price. Another words the recipient can only place 1 order, using the code.  There are only maybe 6 bags avail (and some shoes)... as shown a few posts back on this thread.
> Hopefully ... someone will post Nordstrom link.



Thank you so_me!! I think there will be no xmas gucci gift for me this year[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## loveshoes1

Bee-licious said:


> Wait what? The black soho disco is on sale?!?! I NEED THIS


The black one wasn't on sale anywhere. Saks had the navy one, but I was told that none of the stores actually had it in stock to begin with. 

As for the Gucci sale, I called my local store and was told it was a random selection and they can't extend it to anyone even if it's their client and going forward there will no longer be sales. They will do private discounts that last a short period of time and back to full price.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Thank you so_me!! I think there will be no xmas gucci gift for me this year[emoji24][emoji24]


Same here. But I was looking towards a belated birthday gift for myself lol. I was hoping to get another disco bag (I presently have the studded black & chocolate Bree guccisima); so I decided to get a Burberry Peyton Check crossbody bag at Bloomies which was on sale for $346.  I should be receiving it during the week. 
I know it's not Gucci but maybe I can catch a sale before Christmas.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> It appears Neiman's private sale has ended. I hope you guys were able to receive what you tried purchasing. I see a few members had gotten their items cancelled.


Or maybe not. It appears their site is temporarily down; probably updating it.


----------



## tweetie1288

As of Friday the gucci preview didn't have any discos.  There is a white one on the nm website now

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-S...&index=6&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat62160767


----------



## Shiny lv

Just tried the Neiman's private sale and there is a white disco on sale


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Shiny lv said:


> Just tried the Neiman's private sale and there is a white disco on sale


I put it in my cart about 10 minutes ago; went to check out and the site went down.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> I put it in my cart about 10 minutes ago; went to check out and the site went down.


I finally got back on the site; tried checking out again and it's sold out. (It let me put it in my cart; but when I went to pay for it, it said sold out). 
It figures lol.


----------



## Shiny lv

Johnpauliegal said:


> I finally got back on the site; tried checking out again and it's sold out. (It let me put it in my cart; but when I went to pay for it, it said sold out).
> It figures lol.


I guess they are just tricking us lol


----------



## Purseonic Woman

so_me said:


> I tried to post the Saks link ... but it is addressed with my email address. Saks sent a one time discount code with the link.  So if you do not have the code,  the item shows full price. Another words the recipient can only place 1 order, using the code.  There are only maybe 6 bags avail (and some shoes)... as shown a few posts back on this thread.
> Hopefully ... someone will post Nordstrom link.


Nordstrom will not have a link. They don't sell the Gucci bags online. The Nordstrom sale extends to Nov. 30, but a lot of the bags have sold out. Mall of America had the most and the associates were helpful.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Shiny lv said:


> I guess they are just tricking us lol


They should've saved their tricks for Halloween lmao. 

Can you believe when the site went down I was able to log onto a live chat and the rep told me the private sale ended Nov 15th!!!! (Which of course is untrue because the sale is still going on)


----------



## jpark2

Johnpauliegal said:


> They should've saved their tricks for Halloween lmao.
> 
> Can you believe when the site went down I was able to log onto a live chat and the rep told me the private sale ended Nov 15th!!!! (Which of course is untrue because the sale is still going on)



I believe it *began* on the 15th lol


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Same here. But I was looking towards a belated birthday gift for myself lol. I was hoping to get another disco bag (I presently have the studded black & chocolate Bree guccisima); so I decided to get a Burberry Peyton Check crossbody bag at Bloomies which was on sale for $346.  I should be receiving it during the week.
> I know it's not Gucci but maybe I can catch a sale before Christmas.


I think I have been driving myself crazy trying to figure a way into the  "private" sales.  I hope in the future, they do not cancel out the sales and offer it to us non-vips.  They are probably trying different methods for making profits. I guess it helps to know ... there are many of us who could not get in on the Gucci  sale link. You can't say, we didn't try ...lol. I also have the studded black disco and love it!  Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> I think I have been driving myself crazy trying to figure a way into the  "private" sales.  I hope in the future, they do not cancel out the sales and offer it to us non-vips.  They are probably trying different methods for making profits. I guess it helps to know ... there are many of us who could not get in on the Gucci  sale link. You can't say, we didn't try ...lol. I also have the studded black disco and love it!  Happy belated Birthday.


Thank you so_me. 
Isn't the studded black Gucci Soho gorgeous?!   Just purchased mine about a month ago from the Gucci outlet in Cabazon. I love it! 
(Oh, and I agree with everything you have said!)


----------



## minimimii

Strange, I don't have an account and the link opened up for me


----------



## Sunlitshadows

A Nordstrom SA told me more Gucci items are being added to their sale on the 30th.  This leads me to believe there may be a public sale coming up, hopefully at the Gucci boutiques as well.


----------



## paula3boys

Maracucha said:


> Somebody can share the link for saks & nordstrom sale? As I did with the NM please[emoji847]


Nordstrom never sells Gucci handbags/slgs online so there won't be a link. I suggest calling one of the locations that sells Gucci (not all Nordstrom stores do. Gucci has only allowed certain locations. You can't even return Gucci items to a Nordstrom that does not sell it either)


----------



## paula3boys

Karenaellen said:


> A Nordstrom SA told me more Gucci items are being added to their sale on the 30th.  This leads me to believe there may be a public sale coming up, hopefully at the Gucci boutiques as well.


That is interesting. My SA told me about the preview sale on Gucci and then the one coming up on a bunch of other designer brands, but hadn't mentioned this. It will be interesting to see what happens on the 30th and what is added.


----------



## ilysukixD

Karenaellen said:


> A Nordstrom SA told me more Gucci items are being added to their sale on the 30th.  This leads me to believe there may be a public sale coming up, hopefully at the Gucci boutiques as well.



This sucks, I will be out of the country this week until Christmas and I won't able to snag any sales unless it's online.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

minimimii said:


> Strange, I don't have an account and the link opened up for me


Which link opened for you?


----------



## ilysukixD

I clicked on the Gucci preview sale yet I am able to see a portion of it, when I click on the item its full price. I feel like it's a glitch... Basically I still don't have access!


----------



## funandsun

Karenaellen said:


> A Nordstrom SA told me more Gucci items are being added to their sale on the 30th.  This leads me to believe there may be a public sale coming up, hopefully at the Gucci boutiques as well.



That is very interesting. I just bought a black Soho satchel and red large Daily satchel from my Nordstrom on Saturday. The SA said that they aren't allowed to put the sale bags out at all. She brought them from under the counter but only when I asked. She also said the sale was for two weeks only but now I want to go back on the 30th!


----------



## so_me

ilysukixD said:


> I clicked on the Gucci preview sale yet I am able to see a portion of it, when I click on the item its full price. I feel like it's a glitch... Basically I still don't have access!
> View attachment 3526829
> 
> View attachment 3526830


Ouch! Now, that is a tease.


----------



## ilysukixD

so_me said:


> Ouch! Now, that is a tease.



Hahas yes... Hopefully I will get invited to the sales, I want to get some slgs, especially the red swing card case!!


----------



## so_me

Naghia said:


> Hi.... does anybody know when is gucci having sale ? Thx


Gucci.com  is having a private preview sale right now the USA. But you must be invited.  If you log on to your account and the preview tab, you probably can see and buy the sale items.  Some of us were not invited  ... you can read about in the sales, chat thread.


----------



## Bee-licious

loveshoes1 said:


> The black one wasn't on sale anywhere. Saks had the navy one, but I was told that none of the stores actually had it in stock to begin with.
> 
> As for the Gucci sale, I called my local store and was told it was a random selection and they can't extend it to anyone even if it's their client and going forward there will no longer be sales. They will do private discounts that last a short period of time and back to full price.



Same! I shop with an assistant store manager at my local boutique from time to time and she's always invited me to sales when I've asked. This time she said these events may no longer be offered in the future and told me instead about the new outlet in Montreal (which was helpful too). I did end up having online access but still, my usual in-store SA kept mum!



ngbranda said:


> Same! I'm looking for the rose beige. Was this on sale? Does anyone know a SA in EU that I can order this bag from?



Nope this wasn't on sale. Are you located in the EU?


----------



## pellarin22

Anyone know the sale price in Canada for the Soho Disco bag?


----------



## dichka

Karenaellen said:


> A Nordstrom SA told me more Gucci items are being added to their sale on the 30th.  This leads me to believe there may be a public sale coming up, hopefully at the Gucci boutiques as well.



Does this include the site? I know there is no Gucci on their site but just curious if designer bags go on sale that day. However as far as Gucci my SA couldn't even get the bags I wanted they were all sold out so not sure what else there could be.


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

I follow this page on Instagram... Someone was looking for a studded Disco!
All of the stuff sold at this consignment shop is authentic.
Happy Shopping!


----------



## Bee-licious

pellarin22 said:


> Anyone know the sale price in Canada for the Soho Disco bag?


 Don't think the soho disco is on sale! Just the navy but they never had this in Canada (to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## chicNclassy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you so_me.
> Isn't the studded black Gucci Soho gorgeous?!   Just purchased mine about a month ago from the Gucci outlet in Cabazon. I love it!
> (Oh, and I agree with everything you have said!)



I was always told the outlets dont get soho discos! How much was it if you dont mind me asking? I am not that far from Cabazon, maybe I should check them out soon!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

^^^^
chicNclassy

Hi. I actually live in NYC; however I've been in contact with the sales manager at the Cabazon outlet who knew what I had an interest in, and contacted me. 
 I had gotten his info here from tPF and asked to be included in his email listings of Gucci sales.
 I paid $749 plus tax. . I received my beautiful studded disco bag in black on October 10th of this year.  I love it!!!
His info is listed on the last page of the "Gucci No Chatting Thread #1862;" his name is Steven.


----------



## deltalady

chicNclassy said:


> I was always told the outlets dont get soho discos! How much was it if you dont mind me asking? I am not that far from Cabazon, maybe I should check them out soon!



Since it's being discontinued, I suspect they will be showing up more.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

paula3boys said:


> Nordstrom never sells Gucci handbags/slgs online so there won't be a link. I suggest calling one of the locations that sells Gucci (not all Nordstrom stores do. Gucci has only allowed certain locations. You can't even return Gucci items to a Nordstrom that does not sell it either)


Yes, you can return anything you bought from a Nordstrom store to any other Nordstrom store. If the store which takes the return does not have permission to sell the merchandise, they ship it back to the other store.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

dichka said:


> Does this include the site? I know there is no Gucci on their site but just curious if designer bags go on sale that day. However as far as Gucci my SA couldn't even get the bags I wanted they were all sold out so not sure what else there could be.



I should clarify that I was talking to a RTW SA, so this may only apply to clothing m.


----------



## dichka

Karenaellen said:


> I should clarify that I was talking to a RTW SA, so this may only apply to clothing m.



Gotchya [emoji1360][emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

Purseonic Woman said:


> Yes, you can return anything you bought from a Nordstrom store to any other Nordstrom store. If the store which takes the return does not have permission to sell the merchandise, they ship it back to the other store.


Actually I spoke to the handbag department manager at the store that does not sell Gucci and they will refuse to accept any returns of Gucci because it is Gucci's rule and they can possibly lose right to sell the product at the select stores. So the Gucci item has to be returned to the store that sells Gucci. If you aren't near one (did a phone order), then you would have to personally  mail it to the store that sells it yourself.

Nordstrom is very good about accommodating customers with many things (more than most, if not all other retail stores), but cannot bend the rule on this. That goes for a few select high end brands (LV, Gucci, Chanel, etc).


----------



## contributor

paula3boys said:


> Actually I spoke to the handbag department manager at the store that does not sell Gucci and they will refuse to accept any returns of Gucci because it is Gucci's rule and they can possibly lose right to sell the product at the select stores. So the Gucci item has to be returned to the store that sells Gucci. If you aren't near one (did a phone order), then you would have to personally  mail it to the store that sells it yourself.
> 
> Nordstrom is very good about accommodating customers with many things (more than most, if not all other retail stores), but cannot bend the rule on this. That goes for a few select high end brands (LV, Gucci, Chanel, etc).



Maybe that's to lower risk of fakes??
Through PB/PF I learned about a scam some people do.  They buy a real bag from a store, acquired the *same style bag* in a super fake, then returned the super fake bag to the store and kept the real one. Yikes!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

contributor said:


> Maybe that's to lower risk of fakes??
> Through PB/PF I learned about a scam some people do.  They buy a real bag from a store, acquired the *same style bag* in a super fake, then returned the super fake bag to the store and kept the real one. Yikes!


That is interesting.  I have returned Chanel jewelry to a store that does not sell Chanel, so I thought the return policy would be the same for bags.  Thank  you for clarifying this!


----------



## baghagg

Purseonic Woman said:


> That is interesting.  I have returned Chanel jewelry to a store that does not sell Chanel, so I thought the return policy would be the same for bags.  Thank  you for clarifying this!


+1, I have returned Chanel bags to a BLoomingdales which didn't carry Chanel and they accepted with no problem, though I did call in advance to make sure it was permissible.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

To get into the Gucci.com sale, all you need to do is create an online profile. Then you will have access to items, randomly distributed on the site. Hope this helps! I created a new online profile with zero dollars in sales attached to my profile & still had access. Hope this helps!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

No email necessary for Gucci sale


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AllisonFay said:


> No email necessary for Gucci sale



Really???  Well I still don't see any sale items on my iPhone or my laptop.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Really???  Well I still don't see any sale items on my iPhone or my laptop.



Me either.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Johnpauliegal said:


> Really???  Well I still don't see any sale items on my iPhone or my laptop.



You need to log into your account to see the sale items.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 3527989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these but thought the Neimans private Gucci sake as I didn't get an email from the Gucci website



The white were on sale at Gucci.com, not black


----------



## Karacoco78

Anyone know when the sale will be open to the public. I registered on gucci.com for an account, but I've never bought anything online there before so I don't think I would get info on the private sale. Just curious if anyone knows when the regular sale will start?

Thanks!


----------



## StylishMD

AllisonFay said:


> No email necessary for Gucci sale


I have not been able to see the sale


----------



## StylishMD

AllisonFay said:


> The white were on sale at Gucci.com, not black


Yes I got the black from Neimans Gucci Private sale


----------



## Karacoco78

StylishMD said:


> Yes I got the black from Neimans Gucci Private sale


How much was it if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## CrazyCool01

hi Karacoco78,

There might not be a Public sale this year ...

You can read TPFs chat about the sale on: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...and-auction-deals-chat-thread.905572/page-151

Good luck


----------



## StylishMD

Karacoco78 said:


> How much was it if you don't mind sharing?


$347


----------



## LanT101

Hi all, do you know any Gucci sales that are up coming? I was at a Gucci store in Bellevue, WA and the SA told me it's super private exclusive if they do any sales.


----------



## LanT101

Hi lovelies, I tried to access the link Megs posted but I was unable to get to the private sale, am I access the right link? Check it out HERE.


----------



## chicNclassy

deltalady said:


> Since it's being discontinued, I suspect they will be showing up more.


soho discos are being discontinued??


----------



## Bee-licious

chicNclassy said:


> soho discos are being discontinued??


Yes but it's still an amazing bag!!! The replacements are not as nice


----------



## leesibeth

Super happy!  Found a soho disco in Camilla on sale at Saks!  It didn't come up with the presale Gucci link, I put in Gucci sale for the search and a few others things came.  It's a preorder item too.


----------



## leesibeth

Here what came up for the purses.


----------



## Bee-licious

leesibeth said:


> Here what came up for the purses.


Thanks for posting this! I just grabbed one!


----------



## ilysukixD

leesibeth said:


> Here what came up for the purses.



Just preorder the soho disco!! I can't imagine I was able to grab this!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

I paid via PayPal, is it normal that it said order cancel on PP and charges $1 but say charges will not apply until items are shipped? My order was changed to processed at Saks.


----------



## ngbranda

leesibeth said:


> Here what came up for the purses.



That's a good deal! But it says not applicable for shipping to Singapore where I'm based. What a pity!


----------



## ilysukixD

ngbranda said:


> That's a good deal! But it says not applicable for shipping to Singapore where I'm based. What a pity!



Do you have any friends or family in the states? If so you can ask them to get it for you! I know Singaporean and Malaysian prices are insane!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

leesibeth said:


> Super happy!  Found a soho disco in Camilla on sale at Saks!  It didn't come up with the presale Gucci link, I put in Gucci sale for the search and a few others things came.  It's a preorder item too.


THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting this info.  
I did a search the way you mentioned and it showed up. I put it in my cart and checked out!!  (Estimated delivery is 1/11!!) I am so excited!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AllisonFay said:


> You need to log into your account to see the sale items.


I am aware of this!  The sale is still not showing up! I log on, log out, refresh, etc. and it still only says 'Welcome Ms. D...." on top and There are still no sale items.


----------



## baghagg

Johnpauliegal said:


> I am aware of this!  The sale is still not showing up! I log on, log out, refresh, etc. and it still only says 'Welcome Mrs. D...." on top and There are still no sale items.


Thus is my experience as well


----------



## Johnpauliegal

When I log in it says Welcome Ms. D. I covered my name with the option bar that You see below. There is No Sale or Preview link. When I log into my laptop it says the same thing; however the option bars are across the top. 




AllisonFay said:


> You need to log into your account to see the sale items.


----------



## ngbranda

Johnpauliegal said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting this info.
> I did a search the way you mentioned and it showed up. I put it in my cart and checked out!!  (Estimated delivery is 1/11!!) I am so excited!



11 Jan?! That's a very long time!


----------



## ngbranda

ilysukixD said:


> Do you have any friends or family in the states? If so you can ask them to get it for you! I know Singaporean and Malaysian prices are insane!!



Unfortunately no, I've also checked SG pricing and it turns out to be the same as the US retail price. If only they've a sale here!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ngbranda said:


> 11 Jan?! That's a very long time!


It's a pre-sale; hence the late expected delivery date. That was ok with me because who knows when this bag in this beautiful color will show up again.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> It's a pre-sale; hence the late expected delivery date. That was ok with me because who knows when this bag in this beautiful color will show up again.



Same here, i will be leaving the country very soon and won't be back until the last week of December. So I don't really care when it will arrive, plus I going to enjoy my other soho disco in which I purchased during the sale. Hopefully this order won't get cancelled! I heard a lot of saks order was cancelled during last week.


----------



## kbell

Preordered the Disco! Will be my 1st Gucci bag... great neutral! Not delivered till Jan but I can wait.


----------



## smiley13tree

I ordered as well! Wow so much stock! Hope it all goes through.


----------



## ilysukixD

Does your order said processed and when you clicked the order detail it said status is open. I'm confused.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Does your order said processed and when you clicked the order detail it said status is open. I'm confused.



So glad a number of us were able to snatch this beauty up. 
Mine says the same; however with pre-orders I believe they are getting a limited supply from Gucci (Italy) and they have to  process all orders to make sure they don't go over the limited supply of items they will be receiving; especially all the ones they are offering at the sale price.
(I may be wrong, but this is my interpretation.)


----------



## Colleenpro

I got one too this morning!! Yay. The soho disco in camellia which is such a pretty color. I wonder if it will come in before 1/11??


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> So glad a number of us were able to snatch this beauty up.
> Mine says the same; however with pre-orders I believe they are getting a limited supply from Gucci (Italy) and they have to  process all orders to make sure they don't go over the limited supply of items they will be receiving; especially all the ones they are offering at the sale price.
> (I may be wrong, but this is my interpretation.)



If I'm not wrong this color was an older color and was sold out in the middle of summer. I'm crossing my fingers that I'm wrong and they won't cancel our orders!!! Cause do they really have that much in stock?


----------



## kbell

My order says processed. Did you get an email confirmation? I got a confirmation email saying the same thing.


----------



## ilysukixD

kbell said:


> My order says processed. Did you get an email confirmation? I got a confirmation email saying the same thing.



Yes I got two email, one is received order and the other one is confirmation.


----------



## kbell

ilysukixD said:


> Yes I got two email, one is received order and the other one is confirmation.


IDK what open status means... My order I placed during the Gucci Private sale last week also still says processed though it is being delivered today, got shipping confirm last week w/tracking... So... Maybe it will say open till it is fulfilled in Jan?


----------



## marina2042

Saks has the Disco on sale (pre-order for next year). I called Neiman as they have the black disco at full price. They price-matched the black disco to the Saks tan disco! I couldnt believe it!!! I just got a black disco for $588 .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

marina2042 said:


> Saks has the Disco on sale (pre-order for next year). I called Neiman as they have the black disco at full price. They price-matched the black disco to the Saks tan disco! I couldnt believe it!!! I just got a black disco for $588 .


Hi. How did you go about doing this? I'm not aware that this is could be done; especially since it's not the same color!


----------



## kbell

marina2042 said:


> Saks has the Disco on sale (pre-order for next year). I called Neiman as they have the black disco at full price. They price-matched the black disco to the Saks tan disco! I couldnt believe it!!! I just got a black disco for $588 .


That's definitely lucky because Saks also has the black but it's not on sale - so if they were to really bother checking they would see that.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. Just curious if the Gucci sale is still going on. Since I'm still not able to gain access I've been lurking the Saks site.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> That's definitely lucky because Saks also has the black but it's not on sale - so if they were to really bother checking they would see that.


So true. I'm surprised myself!  Definitely lucky!


----------



## Maracucha

I just place my order @saks!! Yeiii I finally got a Gucci during this sale since I only got the private sale from NM but nothing that I like.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> I just place my order @saks!! Yeiii I finally got a Gucci during this sale since I only got the private sale from NM but nothing that I like.


That is great!  So did I; I bought the pre-sale Gucci Soho Disco Bag (camilla). 
I wasn't invited to the Gucci private showing either.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> That is great!  So did I; I bought the pre-sale Gucci Soho Disco Bag (camilla).
> I wasn't invited to the Gucci private showing either.



We were lucky[emoji16]!! This soho in camila color will fit with everything!!


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Is this the same color as rose beige? I already own the rose beige and the pic looks pretty much the same. I might just purchase Camelia anyway before they sell out! Thanks!


----------



## Tracton0304

No more pre order


----------



## marbella8

I have been lusting after the Marmont pumps. Has anyone seen them on sale anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## Maracucha

Tracton0304 said:


> No more pre order



Ohh noo!! So sorry for you[emoji29]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BetterKnownAsB said:


> Is this the same color as rose beige? I already own the rose beige and the pic looks pretty much the same. I might just purchase Camelia anyway before they sell out! Thanks!


Hi. I believe the rose beige and Camelia are  the same color.


----------



## ilysukixD

marina2042 said:


> Saks has the Disco on sale (pre-order for next year). I called Neiman as they have the black disco at full price. They price-matched the black disco to the Saks tan disco! I couldnt believe it!!! I just got a black disco for $588 .



Wow that's pure luck!!! I prefer this neutral color because I have a lot of black bags. But hey you can't go wrong with black.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I believe the rose beige and Camelia are  the same color.


I've been stalking the disco threads... Some say it's the same, others say different, I think unless you have them side by side one never knows! I'm so happy to get this nude color though... whether it's the same as Rose Beige or not. It's a great neutral!


----------



## befrank

So glad I woke up early this morning. I was able to pre-order the Camilla disco too. Also picked up another cute Fendi buggie.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> I've been stalking the disco threads... Some say it's the same, others say different, I think unless you have them side by side one never knows! I'm so happy to get this nude color though... whether it's the same as Rose Beige or not. It's a great neutral!



My apologies. You are so right.  After seeing your message, I did a search on the tPF and this is what I found out. The Rose beige is on the left and the camelia is on the right.


----------



## so_me

So happy...I was able to pre-order the camelia disco too!!   Has anybody had problems with "preorder" items being cancelled... due to non availability?  Do you think this an order expected from Gucci?  I can't wait ...I really wanted that color.  I went to Gucci outlet yesterday in Chicago (Rosemont, IL).  They didn't have much left on sale.  I did purchase an older item ...a black kid suede medJackie bag w/tassels and detachable shoulder strap.  It was 50% off $780 and is the softest suede I ever felt.  There was only one disco in light  beige python ... it was I think $909.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

leesibeth said:


> Super happy!  Found a soho disco in Camilla on sale at Saks!  It didn't come up with the presale Gucci link, I put in Gucci sale for the search and a few others things came.  It's a preorder item too.





Bee-licious said:


> Thanks for posting this! I just grabbed one!





ilysukixD said:


> Just preorder the soho disco!! I can't imagine I was able to grab this!!!





kbell said:


> Preordered the Disco! Will be my 1st Gucci bag... great neutral! Not delivered till Jan but I can wait.





smiley13tree said:


> I ordered as well! Wow so much stock! Hope it all goes through.





Colleenpro said:


> I got one too this morning!! Yay. The soho disco in camellia which is such a pretty color. I wonder if it will come in before 1/11??





Maracucha said:


> I just place my order @saks!! Yeiii I finally got a Gucci during this sale since I only got the private sale from NM but nothing that I like.





befrank said:


> So glad I woke up early this morning. I was able to pre-order the Camilla disco too. Also picked up another cute Fendi buggie.



Thanks to leesibeth for posting the info this morning, we were able to snatch up this beauty! 



Tracton0304 said:


> No more pre order


Aww. So sorry.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> So happy...I was able to pre-order the camelia disco too!!   Has anybody had problems with "preorder" items being cancelled... due to non availability?  Do you think this an order expected from Gucci?  I can't wait ...I really wanted that color.  I went to Gucci outlet yesterday in Chicago (Rosemont, IL).  They didn't have much left on sale.  I did purchase an older item ...a black kid suede medJackie bag w/tassels and detachable shoulder strap.  It was 50% off $780 and is the softest suede I ever felt.  There was only one disco in light  beige python ... it was I think $909.



Yay. SO GLAD you were able to get in on the pre-order!!   (Considering we aren't invited to the Gucci pre-sale.)

This is the first time I have ever ordered a pre-order item. I am keeping my fingers crossed!! 

That's a great price on the Jackie bag!  I've seen it in the past but never purchased it; d/k why. It sounds lovely. Good for you; enjoy it!!!


----------



## Csotirov

Johnpauliegal said:


> My apologies. You are so right.  After seeing your message, I did a search on the tPF and this is what I found out. The Rose beige is on the left and the camelia is on the right.
> 
> View attachment 3528541



I've heard that the purse on the left is light pink! I have a rose beige disco and it looks much more like the purse on the right and a light pink Soho chain shoulder bag that looks like the one on the left! Regardless both colours are beautiful and you guys got an awesome deal! I never expected this colour to go on sale so I purchased it full price


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

I paid full price for my rose beige as well! It really does differ based on the lighting. If Camelia does turn out to be rose beige, you guys are in for a real treat!
Regarding the pre-orders... Don't forget that a ton of us got our orders canceled just a couple of days after we ordered. Hope this doesn't happen to you all!


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks to leesibeth for posting the info this morning, we were able to snatch up this beauty!
> 
> 
> Aww. So sorry.



Funny I was waiting for the T when I saw the Saks email... got into a stuffed subway car & placed my order lol - came to TPF after to let others know but of course someone beat me to it!! Good ole TPF! 
We're all sharers


----------



## SArmstrong

Ahhhhhh I missed it [emoji27]


----------



## kbell

BetterKnownAsB said:


> I paid full price for my rose beige as well! It really does differ based on the lighting. If Camelia does turn out to be rose beige, you guys are in for a real treat!
> Regarding the pre-orders... Don't forget that a ton of us got our orders canceled just a couple of days after we ordered. Hope this doesn't happen to you all!



I'm prepared... I've had orders cancelled before & actually ended up not missing the item so whatever's meant to be! This is definitely a want bag for me - not a need, so it's all good. I won't be really excited till it ships.


----------



## tweetie1288

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 3528314
> View attachment 3528315
> View attachment 3528316
> View attachment 3528317


Do you know how much the padlock is?  I don't see it and i have access to the preview. Unless it's sold out...

Thanks!


----------



## loveshoes1

marina2042 said:


> Saks has the Disco on sale (pre-order for next year). I called Neiman as they have the black disco at full price. They price-matched the black disco to the Saks tan disco! I couldnt believe it!!! I just got a black disco for $588 .


Did you call the 800number or a store directly?


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yay. SO GLAD you were able to get in on the pre-order!!   (Considering we aren't invited to the Gucci pre-sale.)
> 
> This is the first time I have ever ordered a pre-order item. I am keeping my fingers crossed!!
> 
> That's a great price on the Jackie bag!  I've seen it in the past but never purchased it; d/k why. It sounds lovely. Good for you; enjoy it!!!



I see on the non-chat thread that you posted pics from the outlet and one item is a leather wallet... the tag says camelia.  It does look more like the rose beige. Either way I would happy to receive either beige bag.  If it doesn't happen....I won't be surprised.  I still cannot get on to Gucci sale either.... There are tons of bags on sale.... They could be selling so much more... if we were given the link. I am  not too happy about that....oh well,as you say we saved 100% lol.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I posted every single bag that was on sale last night on the screen shots on Gucci.com. There also isn't a sale or preview link. The sale items are randomly dispersed throughout the site. [emoji52] Sorry if you still don't see the sale. How annoying!!!!!!!!


----------



## deltalady

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Just curious if the Gucci sale is still going on. Since I'm still not able to gain access I've been lurking the Saks site.



Yes, it's still going on.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

deltalady said:


> Yes, it's still going on.


Thanks for the info; still can't get in though, but that's ok, I pre-ordered a Soho Disco Bag in Camelia from Saks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> I see on the non-chat thread that you posted pics from the outlet and one item is a leather wallet... the tag says camelia.  It does look more like the rose beige. Either way I would happy to receive either beige bag.  If it doesn't happen....I won't be surprised.  I still cannot get on to Gucci sale either.... There are tons of bags on sale.... They could be selling so much more... if we were given the link. I am  not too happy about that....oh well,as you say we saved 100% lol.


Hi. I didnt recall posting photos from the outlet and realized what you are talking about is from Steven/Gucci who usually sends me images which I try posting. I see he posted other photos; as did other members. 
I see the one you are talking about. Yes, that color is fine with me also. 
Yes, we are definitely saving money by not getting on Gucci's pre-sale; and you are so right, they are missing out on our purchases lol.  But that's fine with me, my pocket thanks them lol. 
Glad we were able to get in on Saks this morning.


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Would you guys spend $280 on these? I'm considering it. I have a black soho shoulder bag and a red double chain bag that I'd wear with it since I don't own any blooms bags... Also thought about a blooms SLG to tie it in... Thoughts?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AllisonFay said:


> I posted every single bag that was on sale last night on the screen shots on Gucci.com. There also isn't a sale or preview link. The sale items are randomly dispersed throughout the site. [emoji52] Sorry if you still don't see the sale. How annoying!!!!!!!!


I know!  Thanks for the info though. I even checked those which were on sale; however every item shown is still listed at full price. But that's ok. I was able to get in a pre-order from Saks this morning.
I am supposed to be receiving this beauty by or before 1/11/2017 lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BetterKnownAsB said:


> View attachment 3528611
> 
> Would you guys spend $280 on these? I'm considering it. I have a black soho shoulder bag and a red double chain bag that I'd wear with it since I don't own any blooms bags... Also thought about a blooms SLG to tie it in... Thoughts?


When I saw those boots I wanted to get them for that price considering I bought the regular GG guccisima ones in beige awhile back at full price. I held off and they ran out of my size.
In checking they now have my size on Saks but I just bought a Gucci Soho Disco Bag lol.


----------



## baghagg

BetterKnownAsB said:


> View attachment 3528611
> 
> Would you guys spend $280 on these? I'm considering it. I have a black soho shoulder bag and a red double chain bag that I'd wear with it since I don't own any blooms bags... Also thought about a blooms SLG to tie it in... Thoughts?


Will you wear them for years to come..?  If yes, then yes.


----------



## snibor

I have a saks code. Have no idea if it will work on Gucci. Says cannot be combined with other offers. $50  off towards $250 purchase or $100 off $500 purchase. SAKSCQ8588XC. One time use and I'm not using.


----------



## ilysukixD

snibor said:


> I have a saks code. Have no idea if it will work on Gucci. Says cannot be combined with other offers. $50  off towards $250 purchase or $100 off $500 purchase. SAKSCQ8588XC. One time use and I'm not using.



It said invalid, but thank you for posting!


----------



## snibor

ilysukixD said:


> It said invalid, but thank you for posting!



Aw sorry.


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Johnpauliegal said:


> When I saw those boots I wanted to get them for that price considering I bought the regular GG guccisima ones in beige awhile back at full price. I held off and they ran out of my size.
> In checking they now have my size on Saks but I just bought a Gucci Soho Disco Bag lol.



Went to purchase the Blooms online, and just like that my size is gone! The regular print is now only $150! I have Burberry rain boots and the color is so close that idk if I want to get the regular print... Had my Nordstrom SA look up the Blooms boots and she says plenty of stores have it! Trying to find Nordstrom 20% off code so I can stack my savings! So happy!


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

baghagg said:


> Will you wear them for years to come..?  If yes, then yes.



I just didn't know how "trendy" this would be... For example, you know how much of a "fad" the Louis Vuitton graffiti line was. Arrrrgghh!


----------



## leesibeth

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks to leesibeth for posting the info this morning, we were able to snatch up this beauty!
> 
> 
> Aww. So sorry.



 It's the one time my insomnia paid off for me!!  So happy a bunch of you lovelies were able to snatch one up!  Everyone has been going nuts trying to get something with this darn sale we needed a little something to lift our spirits!!  Together we can do this!    Doing the happy dance for all of us!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BetterKnownAsB said:


> Went to purchase the Blooms online, and just like that my size is gone! The regular print is now only $150! I have Burberry rain boots and the color is so close that idk if I want to get the regular print... Had my Nordstrom SA look up the Blooms boots and she says plenty of stores have it! Trying to find Nordstrom 20% off code so I can stack my savings! So happy!


Hi. Besides the GG I also have the Burberry boots; however they aren't as high in length as the Gucci ones. Where are you going to check out these boots that are on sale?? I don't see the GG for $150 anywhere. (Is it at the Gucci site; which I don't have access to)?
Also from where I am looking, Blooms and GG boots are showing up regular price on Nordstrom.


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Besides the GG I also have the Burberry boots; however they aren't as high in length as the Gucci ones. Where are you going to check out these boots that are on sale?? I don't see the GG for $150 anywhere. (Is it at the Gucci site; which I don't have access to)?
> Also from where I am looking, Blooms and GG boots are showing up regular price on Nordstrom.



I called my local Nordstrom and asked if they had the boots and if they price match with Gucci and Niemans... She then proceeded to say "You know they're 50% off... You can't see it online, we have to manually put them in, I just got a pair myself"

For your rain boots, did you size up or down (since they're whole sizes only)?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BetterKnownAsB said:


> I called my local Nordstrom and asked if they had the boots and if they price match with Gucci and Niemans... She then proceeded to say "You know they're 50% off... You can't see it online, we have to manually put them in, I just got a pair myself"
> 
> For your rain boots, did you size up or down (since they're whole sizes only)?


That's awesome congratulations. 
I wear a size 8; and as I find most Gucci shoes/boots true to size, I would get my regular size. I have 3 pairs of Gucci boots in size 8 (38). With respect to Burberry I would get 38.5; or a 39 which I did in Boots since the ones I have werent available in half sizes. I also have 3 pairs. Lol

With respect to Nordstrom, since a few days I felt deprived since I couldnt get into Gucci's sale, I bought a Burberry Peyton crossbody bag at Bloomies and now today Nordstrom has it on sale for $25 less lol. I checked Bloomingdales website and they don't price match online purchases. Oh well lol.


----------



## paula3boys

BetterKnownAsB said:


> I called my local Nordstrom and asked if they had the boots and if they price match with Gucci and Niemans... She then proceeded to say "You know they're 50% off... You can't see it online, we have to manually put them in, I just got a pair myself"
> 
> For your rain boots, did you size up or down (since they're whole sizes only)?



Which did you get for half off?


----------



## paula3boys

BetterKnownAsB said:


> Went to purchase the Blooms online, and just like that my size is gone! The regular print is now only $150! I have Burberry rain boots and the color is so close that idk if I want to get the regular print... Had my Nordstrom SA look up the Blooms boots and she says plenty of stores have it! Trying to find Nordstrom 20% off code so I can stack my savings! So happy!



What 20% code are you referring to? I've never seen that at Nordstrom unless you just mean a sale?


----------



## donnatamta

i don't see any sale items either it maybe for selected accounts


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> That's awesome congratulations.
> 
> With respect to Nordstrom, since a few days I felt deprived since I couldnt get into Gucci's sale, I bought a Burberry Peyton crossbody bag at Bloomies and now today Nordstrom has it on sale for $25 less lol. I checked Bloomingdales website and they don't price match online purchases. Oh well lol.


Just for the heck of it I decided to call Bloomingdales and they price-matched the bag at Nordstroms. I received a credit of $24.75!


----------



## meowmix318

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Besides the GG I also have the Burberry boots; however they aren't as high in length as the Gucci ones. Where are you going to check out these boots that are on sale?? I don't see the GG for $150 anywhere. (Is it at the Gucci site; which I don't have access to)?
> Also from where I am looking, Blooms and GG boots are showing up regular price on Nordstrom.


Do the Gucci boots hold up in the rain well?


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Johnpauliegal said:


> That's awesome congratulations.
> I wear a size 8; and as I find most Gucci shoes/boots true to size, I would get my regular size. I have 3 pairs of Gucci boots in size 8 (38). With respect to Burberry I would get 38.5; or a 39 which I did in Boots since the ones I have werent available in half sizes. I also have 3 pairs. Lol
> 
> With respect to Nordstrom, since a few days I felt deprived since I couldnt get into Gucci's sale, I bought a Burberry Peyton crossbody bag at Bloomies and now today Nordstrom has it on sale for $25 less lol. I checked Bloomingdales website and they don't price match online purchases. Oh well lol.



You better try to get your $25 back... As petty as it may sound, you can some cosmetics or something with that.

I'm a size 8 as well. My Burberry rain boots are 39, and against my better judgement (lol) between you and the SA's opinion, I'm going with a 38 for the Gucci boots


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

paula3boys said:


> Which did you get for half off?



The Blooms and the Classic Edinburgh rain boots are both half off... They're both on Gucci.com too.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

meowmix318 said:


> Do the Gucci boots hold up in the rain well?


Yes. To me they do. I have the GG guccisima boots in Beige & 2 Black rubber.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BetterKnownAsB said:


> You better try to get your $25 back... As petty as it may sound, you can some cosmetics or something with that.
> 
> I'm a size 8 as well. My Burberry rain boots are 39, and against my better judgement (lol) between you and the SA's opinion, I'm going with a 38 for the Gucci boots


I just called  for the heck of it and Bloomies credited my account $24.75 whoo hoo lol. 
Yes, right decision to get the size 8.


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

paula3boys said:


> What 20% code are you referring to? I've never seen that at Nordstrom unless you just mean a sale?



My old SA gave me a code that takes 20% off of everything purchased online... I would apply it toward the E-Giftcards and then use the E-giftcard to make my purchases By phone. I've been using the code for almost 3 years and now it no longer works


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BetterKnownAsB said:


> The Blooms and the Classic Edinburgh rain boots are both half off... They're both on Gucci.com too.


Of course they are; from that darn non-access site lmao.


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> That's awesome congratulations. [emoji2]
> I wear a size 8; and as I find most Gucci shoes/boots true to size, I would get my regular size. I have 3 pairs of Gucci boots in size 8 (38). With respect to Burberry I would get 38.5; or a 39 which I did in Boots since the ones I have werent available in half sizes. I also have 3 pairs. Lol
> 
> With respect to Nordstrom, since a few days I felt deprived since I couldnt get into Gucci's sale, I bought a Burberry Peyton crossbody bag at Bloomies and now today Nordstrom has it on sale for $25 less lol. I checked Bloomingdales website and they don't price match online purchases. Oh well lol.


You should try anyways.  One time i got mk sandals and they went on sale after. I called and asked them to pm and they did as a courtesy.  It never hurts.good luck!


----------



## meowmix318

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yes. To me they do. I have the GG guccisima boots in Beige & 2 Black rubber.



Darn, now I need to get it lol. I was just telling my husband that I can never find any cute rain boots that I like.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

meowmix318 said:


> Darn, now I need to get it lol. I was just telling my husband that I can never find any cute rain boots that I like.


They are great!  I love them. 
I originally bought the GG beige ones at NM a few years back at full price; however I had gotten the black ones last year, I believe,  during Gucci's private sale.   
They are very comfortable! 
If they have your size I would go for it!  Pre Christmas gift 
Good luck.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tweetie1288 said:


> You should try anyways.  One time i got mk sandals and they went on sale after. I called and asked them to pm and they did as a courtesy.  It never hurts.good luck!


I did tweetie. Thank you.
Received a $24.75credit!


----------



## Lavidacolor

leesibeth said:


> Super happy!  Found a soho disco in Camilla on sale at Saks!  It didn't come up with the presale Gucci link, I put in Gucci sale for the search and a few others things came.  It's a preorder item too.


Can't believe I missed this   I was literally looking at buying a rose beige disco last night!! Aw well. Congrats to those able to snag one!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

aznanjl said:


> Can't believe I missed this   I was literally looking at buying a rose beige disco last night!! Aw well. Congrats to those able to snag one!


Awww.
 I see it's in your avatar. Don't give up hope; it's been known for items that are sold out to pop up again.


----------



## Bee-licious

Johnpauliegal said:


> My apologies. You are so right.  After seeing your message, I did a search on the tPF and this is what I found out. The Rose beige is on the left and the camelia is on the right.
> 
> View attachment 3528541


Thanks for the pic! Wow the difference is pretty stark when they're side by side


----------



## deltalady

My shawl arrived! I think this is a slippery slope into more colors.


----------



## loveshoes1

@deltalady it looks so pretty, enjoy!


----------



## barbee

AllisonFay said:


> I posted every single bag that was on sale last night on the screen shots on Gucci.com. There also isn't a sale or preview link. The sale items are randomly dispersed throughout the site. [emoji52] Sorry if you still don't see the sale. How annoying!!!!!!!!


Once you are on the Gucci site, if you have an account, there is a "Preview" icon on the menu.  That shows all the sale items, so you don't have to scroll through the whole site.


----------



## AtlDesigner

deltalady said:


> Got this shawl in the Gucci.com private sale. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528833



So pretty!  Is that gray or black?  I ordered the black. Fingers crossed that's it!


----------



## Bee-licious

deltalady said:


> My shawl arrived! I think this is a slippery slope into more colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528816


Wait is this the silk wool jacquard scarf on sale? It looks blah online but super fab here! I'm contemplating one now omg


----------



## chicNclassy

Bee-licious said:


> Yes but it's still an amazing bag!!! The replacements are not as nice


i had no idea, the soho discos are the only bag from gucci that is on my to get list! what are the replacements?


----------



## chicNclassy

aznanjl said:


> Can't believe I missed this   I was literally looking at buying a rose beige disco last night!! Aw well. Congrats to those able to snag one!



I am right there with ya!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry posted on wrong thread


----------



## deltalady

Bee-licious said:


> Wait is this the silk wool jacquard scarf on sale? It looks blah online but super fab here! I'm contemplating one now omg



Yes, that's the one


----------



## Johnpauliegal

So I was just wondering if those who werent able to get in on the Gucci sale, are able to now.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> So I was just wondering if those who werent able to get in on the Gucci sale, are able to now.



Nope not me.


----------



## baghagg

Johnpauliegal said:


> So I was just wondering if those who werent able to get in on the Gucci sale, are able to now.


No


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

deltalady said:


> My shawl arrived! I think this is a slippery slope into more colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528816


Its gorgeous!! Now I want one, my Outlet has tons of scarves in both mens and women's and I never see anyone purchasing one or give them a second glance. I will from now on. Enjoy!


----------



## donnatamta

are there any belts on sale? TIA


----------



## donnatamta

baghagg said:


> No


nope


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

donnatamta said:


> are there any belts on sale? TIA



Yes, there are! Have you tried logging in to Gucci.com? Otherwise, let us know and I'll try to post a few of I get a moment. Check a few pages back as well. Happy Shopping!


----------



## donnatamta

Johnpauliegal said:


> So I was just wondering if those who werent able to get in on the Gucci sale, are able to now.


nope


----------



## donnatamta

BetterKnownAsB said:


> Yes, there are! Have you tried logging in to Gucci.com? Otherwise, let us know and I'll try to post a few of I get a moment. Check a few pages back as well. Happy Shopping!


thank you so much. i've logged in, but still no luck. nothing shows on sale


----------



## fabuleux

barbee said:


> Once you are on the Gucci site, if you have an account, there is a "Preview" icon on the menu.  That shows all the sale items, so you don't have to scroll through the whole site.


I am logged into my account and can't see any preview tab. Where is that tab located?


----------



## donnatamta

fabuleux said:


> I am logged into my account and can't see any preview tab. Where is that tab located?


same here, i don't see preview tab


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Look up top between GIFTS and STORIES. Go from a laptop or desktop computer, as mine doesn't show up on my mobile app. Hope this helps!


----------



## fabuleux

BetterKnownAsB said:


> View attachment 3529342
> 
> 
> Look up top between GIFTS and STORIES. Go from a laptop or desktop computer, as mine doesn't show up on my mobile app. Hope this helps!


Thanks for the screenshot. Very helpful. However, it still does not show up on my laptop when I am logged in to my account. I am not one of the chosen ones!


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> So I was just wondering if those who werent able to get in on the Gucci sale, are able to now.



Still nop[emoji29]but it is now ok for me since I got the Disco trough Saks[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## baghagg

Me neither..  at this point it no longer matters, though.  Sort of glad..


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Nope not me.





baghagg said:


> No





donnatamta said:


> nope





fabuleux said:


> Thanks for the screenshot. Very helpful. However, it still does not show up on my laptop when I am logged in to my account. I am not one of the chosen ones!





Maracucha said:


> Still nop[emoji29]but it is now ok for me since I got the Disco trough Saks[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]



Same here. I'm still not able to gain access. 
But that ok because I was able to obtain a Gucci Soho Disco Bag in Rose Beige/Camelia from Saks (as did Maracucha above ) and am so very happy!  so in a way I'm glad I didn't get access because I really wanted another disco bag.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

baghagg said:


> Me neither..  at this point it no longer matters, though.  Sort of glad..



Same here 
I'm glad too because I probably would've spent more money than I wanted too because there was a sale lol.  We all saved lots of money.


----------



## kbell

I don't have access either which IS good because the Saks sale did me in buying for myself & others...
No more me shopping till well after the new year!


----------



## leesibeth

Hi Ladies!  Saks has 
Bamboo Daily Leather Top Handle Bag in Petal Pink available right now!!


----------



## chocofrapp

Still no preview for me. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kristen J.

Well, since I can't see the preview tab and enjoy the private sale, does anyone know whether the Gucci outlet stores will have a BF deal?


----------



## JadaStormy

Kristen J. said:


> Well, since I can't see the preview tab and enjoy the private sale, does anyone know whether the Gucci outlet stores will have a BF deal?



When I went in the past they did, but it was mostly large markdowns on _really old _items like the crystal line (the ones with the plastic coating over the canvas), everything else was just usual outlet prices.


----------



## kbell

So... I just got a cancellation email from Saks and for a second my heart dropped because I thought it was for the Disco but turned out just to be a mens Clinique set I bought as a gift... phew! That I can easily find a sub for! Guess I'm looking forward to the Disco more than I thought.


----------



## pinksands

Not sure if anyone can help - I went to Harrods in London today and in the Gucci shoe department (5th flr) they had the red jordaan eel loafers in a few selected sizes but they had a red sticker on the bottom, which I knew must mean they are going into sale. Does anyone know when the sale will start?
They only had one left in my size so I don't know whether to just buy full price or hold out for the sale with the possibility that they might get bought in the meantime. They seem to be sold out online in the UK and on net-a-porter also. Thanks
.


----------



## snibor

kbell said:


> So... I just got a cancellation email from Saks and for a second my heart dropped because I thought it was for the Disco but turned out just to be a mens Clinique set I bought as a gift... phew! That I can easily find a sub for! Guess I'm looking forward to the Disco more than I thought.



Lol!


----------



## Bee-licious

ilysukixD said:


> Does your order said processed and when you clicked the order detail it said status is open. I'm confused.


Mine says processed!



marina2042 said:


> Saks has the Disco on sale (pre-order for next year). I called Neiman as they have the black disco at full price. They price-matched the black disco to the Saks tan disco! I couldnt believe it!!! I just got a black disco for $588 .


Wish you posted this earlier so I could get a black soho disco *sobs* now that the camellia disco is pulled off the Saks website I don't think Neimans can price match


----------



## ashlie

pinksands said:


> Not sure if anyone can help - I went to Harrods in London today and in the Gucci shoe department (5th flr) they had the red jordaan eel loafers in a few selected sizes but they had a red sticker on the bottom, which I knew must mean they are going into sale. Does anyone know when the sale will start?
> They only had one left in my size so I don't know whether to just buy full price or hold out for the sale with the possibility that they might get bought in the meantime. They seem to be sold out online in the UK and on net-a-porter also. Thanks
> .



I can't give you a date as I have no idea, but I'm pretty sure Saks and Neiman here in the states have anywhere from a 7 to 14 day price match. Therefore buy them today, and if they go on sale within the next two weeks you can get the PA. If they Only have one left in your size you may just be able to do a PA!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

pinksands said:


> Not sure if anyone can help - I went to Harrods in London today and in the Gucci shoe department (5th flr) they had the red jordaan eel loafers in a few selected sizes but they had a red sticker on the bottom, which I knew must mean they are going into sale. Does anyone know when the sale will start?
> They only had one left in my size so I don't know whether to just buy full price or hold out for the sale with the possibility that they might get bought in the meantime. They seem to be sold out online in the UK and on net-a-porter also. Thanks
> .



Hi I wasnt included in the Gucci pre-sale so I wouldn't be able to check to see if these shoes went on sale. Maybe another member here who got an invite would be able to check that for you.
 I'm not sure what the red  sticker means; but one things for certain, if they only had a few sizes and one size was yours, and you really like these shoes, I would go for it! 
So many times I hesitated on something I really liked, to go back and find it gone.

(And as another member ^^^^ mentioned, if they go on sale, you may possibly be able to get a price adjustment.)
I wish you good luck!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> So... I just got a cancellation email from Saks and for a second my heart dropped because I thought it was for the Disco but turned out just to be a mens Clinique set I bought as a gift... phew! That I can easily find a sub for! Guess I'm looking forward to the Disco more than I thought.


Holy smokes lol; you scared me!!  I went checking my mail! No mail is good news lol. 
I'm wishing us all luck that we all get what we are supposed to get


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Holy smokes lol; you scared me!!  I went checking my mail! No mail is good news lol.
> I'm wishing us all luck that we all get what we are supposed to get



LOL! Sorry for the scare! I hope everyone who ordered gets their Disco! Now we just wait... and wait ...


----------



## mama23boys

Hi everyone! 
 I was hoping I would get in on this sale, but no invite this time. I have been lusting over the Disco for some time. Anyway, I was able to purchase a Gucci Disco from Selfridges in the U.K. (I'm in the US) for $755 no tax and no duty. They only have black left.


----------



## pellarin22

This preview sale that 's only open to a few customers doesn't make sense to me. VIP clients already have a lot of the styles already, so why would you restrict access to making a sale for everyone else? I know they're trying to keep the brand exclusive but now they're not going to make as much money.


----------



## francot1

I missed the Gucci Soho on sale at Saks.
Is there anywhere else that has the Camelia or metallic on sale?


----------



## paula3boys

pellarin22 said:


> This preview sale that 's only open to a few customers doesn't make sense to me. VIP clients already have a lot of the styles already, so why would you restrict access to making a sale for everyone else? I know they're trying to keep the brand exclusive but now they're not going to make as much money.



I'm not a VIP and got in. Someone else said they made a new account and got in


----------



## marina2042

Bee-licious said:


> Mine says processed!
> 
> 
> Wish you posted this earlier so I could get a black soho disco *sobs* now that the camellia disco is pulled off the Saks website I don't think Neimans can price match



Posted it as soon as I did it . I tried to get them to price match another item but it sold out quickly and they couldn't do it. The soho was still on sale and available. It was the same exact item (minus the color) so they price matched. I did buy a blue/white/red disco from NM because I didn't think I could get black on sale. Now i have to return it (although it really is pretty and unique ).


----------



## Maracucha

kbell said:


> LOL! Sorry for the scare! I hope everyone who ordered gets their Disco! Now we just wait... and wait ...



Such a relieve! Today I got a confirmation email from Saks about my Soho Disco order yeiiiii


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone want these flats? They run big. I will return it to my SA. 50% off size 7.5 it will be great for any size 8


----------



## Lauren0404

natalia0128 said:


> Does anyone want these flats? They run big. I will return it to my SA. 50% off size 7.5 it will be great for any size 8



If anyone has this problem with shoes that will fit a 9 let me know [emoji22] gorgeous!


----------



## ngbranda

How does everybody think about this version of the soho disco? It's currently on sale in Singapore at around $700


----------



## Kristen J.

ngbranda said:


> View attachment 3530346
> 
> How does everybody think about this version of the soho disco? It's currently on sale in Singapore at around $700


I love it.


----------



## Maracucha

ngbranda said:


> View attachment 3530346
> 
> How does everybody think about this version of the soho disco? It's currently on sale in Singapore at around $700



Go for it[emoji106]


----------



## Bee-licious

Maracucha said:


> Such a relieve! Today I got a confirmation email from Saks about my Soho Disco order yeiiiii


Did it say processed or something else?


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

ngbranda said:


> View attachment 3530346
> 
> How does everybody think about this version of the soho disco? It's currently on sale in Singapore at around $700



I love it actually!


----------



## pellarin22

ngbranda said:


> View attachment 3530346
> 
> How does everybody think about this version of the soho disco? It's currently on sale in Singapore at around $700


Love it! I actually ended up buying it at the boutique on sale too!


----------



## Maracucha

Bee-licious said:


> Did it say processed or something else?



The first email after placing my order said "your order has been received"  and today I got an email saying "your order is confirmed, and will contact you when it is shipped". [emoji16]


----------



## Sally90

I can see the preview tab but when I click, it says page not found. I keep refreshing the website now.  Hope I can access it soon and buy a new wallet.


----------



## natalia0128

i think it depends on style and the size is different


----------



## natalia0128

Lauren0404 said:


> If anyone has this problem with shoes that will fit a 9 let me know [emoji22] gorgeous!


These style definitely run big. I also ordered this and true to size


----------



## chicNclassy

ngbranda said:


> View attachment 3530346
> 
> How does everybody think about this version of the soho disco? It's currently on sale in Singapore at around $700



I really like it! I wish I could find it on sale, I would buy it!


----------



## loveshoes1

chicNclassy said:


> I really like it! I wish I could find it on sale, I would buy it!


Nordstrom was price matching it last week. Maybe try calling them.


----------



## Real Authentication

Good to know [emoji126]


----------



## stellalaw

Can anyone pm me your client name/info for Gucci so I can order off of Saks? Thanks!!!


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

Anybody know of any Black Friday "extra % off" at any major retailers that carry Gucci ie. Nordstrom... Or door busters?


----------



## Krizkroz

ngbranda said:


> View attachment 3530346
> 
> How does everybody think about this version of the soho disco? It's currently on sale in Singapore at around $700



Hi, I'm also in Singapore, may I know where you saw this sale at? I was at the Paragon outlet today and there was no sales.


----------



## donnatamta

can anyone check if GG Marmont leather shoulder bag is on sale? i can't get in below is the link. thank you sooo much

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...egoryPath=Women/Handbags/Womens-Shoulder-Bags


----------



## Bag*Snob

@donnatamta   Yes, it says the bag is $1,549, originally $2,590.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Does anyone know what clothing was included in the preview sale in the boutiques?  I don't see any in the online preview link, just bags, shoes and accessories.  TIA


----------



## GaitreeS

I'm so sad I can't see any sale items  Why gucci, why?


----------



## Sally90

My preview tab is now gone, I haven't been able to see anything on that page since it was not found. A bit frustrating as I kept checking the website every hour since yesterday.


----------



## donnatamta

Bag*Snob said:


> @donnatamta   Yes, it says the bag is $1,549, originally $2,590.


thank you very much. I just called gucci store and they said this year they're not having sale, it's new thing now. whoever received an email, they can go to the store and show them the email to get sale prices in store, otherwise no sale this year at all so if we don't have an email, we don't get these prices


----------



## Sally90

donnatamta said:


> thank you very much. I just called gucci store and they said this year they're not having sale, it's new thing now. whoever received an email, they can go to the store and show them the email to get sale prices in store, otherwise no sale this year at all so if we don't have an email, we don't get these prices



Too bad! I haven't got an email so I won't be able to shop any sale this year. [emoji53] Maybe that's why I can't access the page even though I had the preview tab available when I log in.


----------



## fabuleux

If Gucci is, in fact, not having a formal sale this year, it would suck for my wallet, but it would make it more likely that I would consider buying full-price items more often. We'll see.


----------



## chicNclassy

loveshoes1 said:


> Nordstrom was price matching it last week. Maybe try calling them.


 Do you have an SA I can call? I haven't price matched designer items at Nordstrom before. They were price matching for 50% off, correct?


----------



## paula3boys

chicNclassy said:


> Do you have an SA I can call? I haven't price matched designer items at Nordstrom before. They were price matching for 50% off, correct?



You can price match with anyone as long as they can see the price they are matching online - same item and in stock


----------



## pellarin22

donnatamta said:


> thank you very much. I just called gucci store and they said this year they're not having sale, it's new thing now. whoever received an email, they can go to the store and show them the email to get sale prices in store, otherwise no sale this year at all so if we don't have an email, we don't get these prices


If I were you , I would show up in the store and try and purchase what you want. I did that and they let me purchase. If they have a choice between the bags sitting in their stock room not getting sold then I think they will sell it to you. Give it a try , it worked for me. I hope you get what you want!


----------



## loveshoes1

chicNclassy said:


> Do you have an SA I can call? I haven't price matched designer items at Nordstrom before. They were price matching for 50% off, correct?


It was 40% off and I called the flagship store. I don't have an SA anymore. I haven't seen those bags at 50 off.


----------



## mssmelanie

Hi~ Can someone with the sales link check if these are on sale?  Checking for a friend.  Thanks!
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Pumps


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mssmelanie said:


> Hi~ Can someone with the sales link check if these are on sale?  Checking for a friend.  Thanks!
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Pumps


Hi. whether or not it's on sale through an email link from Gucci, are you able to get this sale price?  Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## AtlDesigner

mssmelanie said:


> Hi~ Can someone with the sales link check if these are on sale?  Checking for a friend.  Thanks!
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Shoes/Womens-Pumps



They are not on sale. None of the Marmont shoes were discounted. However, I recently purchased a brand new pair on eBay for a great price. You should check!


----------



## Suzy-P

Did someebody get Invitation to Private Sales on Gucci? Me not. If they have this time?
Last time, in spring , i got the Invitation but there were nothing what i liked. Anyway, just to know?


----------



## donnatamta

pellarin22 said:


> If I were you , I would show up in the store and try and purchase what you want. I did that and they let me purchase. If they have a choice between the bags sitting in their stock room not getting sold then I think they will sell it to you. Give it a try , it worked for me. I hope you get what you want!


Good idea i'll try, thanks


----------



## Parul

Hi I am new to purse forum please help me decide I am confused between these two bags on private sale in India


----------



## lvbananas

Parul said:


> Hi I am new to purse forum please help me decide I am confused between these two bags on private sale in India



Do we have a Gucci outlet in India? Didn't know!!


----------



## fashionista1984

Parul said:


> Hi I am new to purse forum please help me decide I am confused between these two bags on private sale in India



First one. It's the soho disco classic that everyone loves. The chain strap on two will get stuck in your hair and the bag is much smaller as well.


----------



## Parul

No it's on private Gucci  sale in india


----------



## Suzy-P

Parul said:


> Hi I am new to purse forum please help me decide I am confused between these two bags on private sale in India


Take the bigger one. The silver. Doesn't they have in red?  In Gucci red is so gorgeous! You can put her crossbody.
Have somebody get intivation for Privat Sales in online Gucci shop?


----------



## Suzy-P

Parul said:


> Hi I am new to purse forum please help me decide I am confused between these two bags on private sale in India


Or pay Little bit more and take mini or small marmont. For 790 or 990 euro. In red.
But anyway, in Sales, the Soho Disco, Silver, is bigger and is still IN.


----------



## Parul

Suzy-P said:


> Or pay Little bit more and take mini or small marmont. For 790 or 990 euro. In red.
> But anyway, in Sales, the Soho Disco, Silver, is bigger and is still IN.


Hi Suzy and fashionista thanks for replies  I am getting it for 495 dollar approx  so i am getting tempted


----------



## Parul

Hi Suzy 
Just recieved another message from my SA that this is also on sale please guide  now I am more confused


----------



## Suzy-P

I bought the Gucci boots on Net-a-Porter Private Sales. Must be delivered Monday. I choosed in Gold, not black. The another models were sold out in my size.


----------



## Suzy-P

I would take this one, the red-pink. Or Silver Disco. They have same size. This i like, we have here for full price  and only in red-blue-white.( i didn't  get Invitation for online sales this time)  Take this, You can add any shoes with this one. Love the colours. I prefer in red-pink.


----------



## Suzy-P

Parul said:


> Hi Suzy
> Just recieved another message from my SA that this is also on sale please guide  now I am more confused


This for my taste is the best one. Ok, the silver, Disco Soho model is famous but this one is gorgeous. The colours are so nice! Gucci pink and Gucci red  are always IN.
After, one day you don't like it,  you can sell on the Vestiaire Collective. I never see in this colours. Love it!


----------



## Suzy-P

@Parul !
Any you buy make a photo!
My choice is red-pink Soho bag. I love Gucci colours.


----------



## Parul

R


Suzy-P said:


> @Parul !
> Any you buy make a photo!
> My choice is red-pink Soho bag. I love Gucci colours.[/QUOTE
> Definitely thanks for guidence


----------



## Parul

Sure Suzy 


Parul said:


> R


e suz


----------



## ngbranda

Krizkroz said:


> Hi, I'm also in Singapore, may I know where you saw this sale at? I was at the Paragon outlet today and there was no sales.



It's on Reebonz! I won't be getting it so quickly snatch it!


----------



## mssmelanie

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. whether or not it's on sale through an email link from Gucci, are you able to get this sale price?  Just curious. Thanks.


Thank you for checking!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I wish Saks & NM would put more Gucci items on sale on-line other than sunglasses lol. I do see however that NM has a lot of shoes listed on that private sale.


----------



## donnatamta

Sorry to keep asking but can someone screenshot any belts on sale, plzzzz


----------



## fashionista1984

Definitely the pink if it's an option


----------



## sonaturallyme

donnatamta said:


> Sorry to keep asking but can someone screenshot any belts on sale, plzzzz


Ladies belts:






Men's belts:


----------



## Fi0naxx

Hi everyone. This is a dumb question but does anyone know how to access these sales online or instore? Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## donnatamta

Thank you very much


----------



## donnatamta

sonaturallyme said:


> Ladies belts:
> 
> View attachment 3531695
> 
> View attachment 3531696
> 
> 
> Men's belts:
> View attachment 3531699
> 
> View attachment 3531700
> 
> View attachment 3531701
> 
> View attachment 3531702



Thank you very much


----------



## allthingsblack

donnatamta said:


> thank you very much. I just called gucci store and they said this year they're not having sale, it's new thing now. whoever received an email, they can go to the store and show them the email to get sale prices in store, otherwise no sale this year at all so if we don't have an email, we don't get these prices


Sometimes the sa don't know everything. If they have private sale online, I don't believe the stores won't have sale. The private sale will eventually open to everybody.


----------



## Bklyn84

Can someone please let me know which colors soho disco bags are on sale at Gucci US boutiques or Gucci online preview? Are the tri-tone red/white/ blue or blue/white/red on sale? Any sold colors on sale for preview sale?


----------



## deltalady

Bklyn84 said:


> Can someone please let me know which colors soho disco bags are on sale at Gucci US boutiques or Gucci online preview? Are the tri-tone red/white/ blue or blue/white/red on sale? Any sold colors on sale for preview sale?



No Soho disco bags were included in the Gucci private sale. There was a white one and a nude one on sale at NM and Saks, respectively, but has since sold out.


----------



## donnatamta

allthingsblack said:


> Sometimes the sa don't know everything. If they have private sale online, I don't believe the stores won't have sale. The private sale will eventually open to everybody.



Idk, i called 2 different stores and they said same thing. My friend tried to buy a bag at the store that shows on online sale and they didn't give her sale price. I'm very disappointed in their customer service


----------



## Eskibot

When do you guys think the private sale will be?


----------



## Eskibot

Can someone check if this is on sale for me? Thanks!

https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/...en/Mens-Accessories/Mens-Wallets/Mens-Bi-fold


----------



## deltalady

Eskibot said:


> Can someone check if this is on sale for me? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/men/...en/Mens-Accessories/Mens-Wallets/Mens-Bi-fold



It does not appear to be on sale.


----------



## deltalady

Eskibot said:


> When do you guys think the private sale will be?



About 10 days ago.


----------



## Eskibot

deltalady said:


> It does not appear to be on sale.


Thanks for checking. Any idea when the rest if us can see the sales? And would you be able to check for me if there are any full leather men wallets for me on sale?  Thanks!


----------



## Eskibot

deltalady said:


> About 10 days ago.


Oh dang I didnt even get an email


----------



## glitterheart

deltalady said:


> No Soho disco bags were included in the Gucci private sale. There was a white one and a nude one on sale at NM and Saks, respectively, but has since sold out.



How much were they on sale at NM & Saks for?


----------



## meowmix318

donnatamta said:


> Idk, i called 2 different stores and they said same thing. My friend tried to buy a bag at the store that shows on online sale and they didn't give her sale price. I'm very disappointed in their customer service



I whole heartedly agree. Customer service in store today was rather annoying. This invitation only sale really upsets me and makes me consider not buying Gucci in the future.


----------



## Maracucha

glitterheart said:


> How much were they on sale at NM & Saks for?



I got a Soho Disco in Camelia color for $588[emoji16] @ Saks


----------



## Suzy-P

Eskibot said:


> Oh dang I didnt even get an email


Seems , me too. Where do you live?
In spring the privat Sales started in Germany.  I got the awesome lookbook with Gucci Gifts collection photos. So i'm surprise i didn't get Invitation to online Gucci.com .
If they have private Sales they will do  after normal sales.  If not, there are no Sales at all, not for Europe or all around the world.
I bought on Net-a-Porter Gucci boots, there are many ballet shoes , the shoes with 10 cm heel and 4 models of boots, Pullovers, skirts ect. I took boots in Gold. Maybe will buy today something, today last day on Net-a-porter.
See, the Invitation from Purse doesn't work for Germany. We have 25% for Net-a-Porter.


----------



## papertiger

Let's confine chat about sales and discounts to this thread please (thanks so much for those that do) otherwise all threads tend to end up about sales


----------



## ilysukixD

I have a private seller that have the red and black soho disco for 25% off + sale tax. Very tempting but I really bought two soho disco during this sales.


----------



## Eskibot

Also, any guesses on when the private sale will be avaliable to everybody else that didnt get the email?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Saks has this zip around wallet in petal pink  for $348. 
Hurry I'm sure it won't last.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bloomingdales has their Gucci silver and gold necklaces/bracelets/earrings on sale at 25% off for cyber Monday.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Eskibot said:


> Also, any guesses on when the private sale will be avaliable to everybody else that didnt get the email?


It doesn't appear there will be one. Your best bet is to visit a Gucci outlet.


----------



## Eskibot

Johnpauliegal said:


> It doesn't appear there will be one. Your best bet is to visit a Gucci outlet.


Really? I thought they've always had one every May/June and November/December


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Neiman Marcus has these handbags on sale.


----------



## sonaturallyme

applecidered said:


> I might be late to the game! Beautiful purchases ladies.
> 
> Did the private sale already begin? And... is there a link available?


Read back a few pages and you'll find all of our frustrations with the sale and lack of a public link. Some of us have or have been able to create an account to see the preview link but a lot of ppl don't have the link.


----------



## Eskibot

sonaturallyme said:


> Read back a few pages and you'll find all of our frustrations with the sale and lack of a public link. Some of us have or have been able to create an account to see the preview link but a lot of ppl don't have the link.



Does it look like there will not be a private sale this year to the rest of the public? Also, if you have the access link. Would you be so kind so see if there are any men full leather wallets on sale?


----------



## applecidered

sonaturallyme said:


> Read back a few pages and you'll find all of our frustrations with the sale and lack of a public link. Some of us have or have been able to create an account to see the preview link but a lot of ppl don't have the link.



Thanks for the info! That is disappointing about needing a special link to view it. Is it available in store through an SA?


----------



## sonaturallyme

Eskibot said:


> Does it look like there will not be a private sale this year to the rest of the public? Also, if you have the access link. Would you be so kind so see if there are any men full leather wallets on sale?



No one seems to know if it's going to go public. Here are the men's wallets


----------



## sonaturallyme

applecidered said:


> Thanks for the info! That is disappointing about needing a special link to view it. Is it available in store through an SA?



Not sure if it's available in stores. I've been meaning to go to the store to check but I haven't been yet


----------



## Suzy-P

Last time, in spring, Private goes  to be public. I don't get any Invitation this time, i'll call tomorrow and ask if they have a privat sales for Germany, because i'm from Germany, and i'll ask if it will be a public Sales on Gucci.com . I remember there were different times in spring,  Germany and Italy were before France. The full Price items are also different, US has better and more items that European.
So tragic is it not. I wanted  buy the bag for daily using. This time there were,  still are, pretty much Gucci items on Net-a-Porter, ok 25% for Europe but it is better as  nothing. Tomorrow i hope to receive my boots. Maybe i will buy something more till N-a-P Private Sales finish .

I want ask if somebody order and received yet the Union Jack shoes? I ordered 1 month ago and still nothing. Till 31DEcember must be shipped, i ordered in time where the shipping was 30.10-31.12.2016.


----------



## luxurina

Can someone post the shoes on sale?


----------



## paula3boys

People keep asking same questions instead of going back in this thread or doing search to find that they've been previously asked and answered! [emoji23]


----------



## Eskibot

sonaturallyme said:


> No one seems to know if it's going to go public. Here are the men's wallets
> 
> View attachment 3532313
> 
> View attachment 3532316
> 
> View attachment 3532317



Thanks! Nothing caught my eye , if only that brown wallet wasnt just a money clip


----------



## Eskibot

Suzy-P said:


> Last time, in spring, Private goes  to be public. I don't get any Invitation this time, i'll call tomorrow and ask if they have a privat sales for Germany, because i'm from Germany, and i'll ask if it will be a public Sales on Gucci.com . I remember there were different times in spring,  Germany and Italy were before France. The full Price items are also different, US has better and more items that European.
> So tragic is it not. I wanted  buy the bag for daily using. This time there were,  still are, pretty much Gucci items on Net-a-Porter, ok 25% for Europe but it is better as  nothing. Tomorrow i hope to receive my boots. Maybe i will buy something more till N-a-P Private Sales finish .
> 
> I want ask if somebody order and received yet the Union Jack shoes? I ordered 1 month ago and still nothing. Till 31DEcember must be shipped, i ordered in time where the shipping was 30.10-31.12.2016.



I got a wallet in the spring because the sale went public, i called a few Gucci stores and they all said that Gucci is not going to do public private sales anymorr


----------



## applecidered

I did a little sleuthing at the mall this afternoon. The standalone Gucci store said no sales this winter, and no sales anymore (!!). The Saks Gucci said the same thing. The Neiman Marcus Gucci said the same thing, but showed me a sheet with their inventory of discontinued styles that were 40% off. These were the Soho and Jackie lines I think.

A little bummed Gucci is doing away with their sales. We'll see if that's the case next year!


----------



## ssangit

When I visited my local store this past week, they said that based on your purchasing during the year you would receive an invite to sales...


----------



## meowmix318

Sales associate at the Gucci in Bloomingdales told me no sale. When asked about the Invitation only, she changed her tune and said there is sale but only to those with invites. She should have just said that in the beginning.  Don't like being lied to.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi Ladies, Any idea about Gucci private sale in Australia ..

Thanks


----------



## bubbletrouble

Maracucha said:


> I got a Soho Disco in Camelia color for $588[emoji16] @ Saks


Wow!
Would you please show a picture?
I'm looking high and low for a beige one


----------



## Maracucha

bubbletrouble said:


> Wow!
> Would you please show a picture?
> I'm looking high and low for a beige one



It is a backorder, expecting arrival about mid Jan,2017.


----------



## bubbletrouble

Maracucha said:


> It is a backorder, expecting arrival about mid Jan,2017.


Very nice!
But they sold you the sale price? That's amazing!


----------



## Maracucha

bubbletrouble said:


> Very nice!
> But they sold you the sale price? That's amazing!



Sorry, it is a pre-order! But same arrival[emoji29]


----------



## Suzy-P

ssangit said:


> When I visited my local store this past week, they said that based on your purchasing during the year you would receive an invite to sales...


It is not possible or they make it Little bit wrong this time because when i got an invitation to Private Sales  i did only few purchases. After, i bought too much. So, normally in this time i must have an Invitation and not in spring when i bought maybe 4 items at all on Gucci.com.
But last winter, the public sales on Gucci.com were in January. They sold all in one day. Not same as in spring.


----------



## Suzy-P

Eskibot said:


> I got a wallet in the spring because the sale went public, i called a few Gucci stores and they all said that Gucci is not going to do public private sales anymorr


Yepp. Right.
Did you read the article on Business of Fashion.com? Gucci will do Sales BUT only in their own, Gucci Outlet. Where is this Gucci Outlet, nobody knows till now.
Net-a-Porter didn't put Gucci items from first day, i wanted buy the same boots and first day they were not in Sale. I purchased them and i after i called to cancel the order. The customer Support is so good, i love them, they cancel my order, it was Monday, Wednesday morning i got again e-mail and i was sure there are nothing what i want buy but after i took a look and it was a big surprise : a lot of Gucci items on sale, ok, 25% in Privat Sales for Germany but i purchased boots. Hope they will be delivered today. If i took the look same Moment i got E-Mail , i could purchase the boots with bee and Gold heel, but later my size was sold out and half size bigger or smaller i didn't want because with 25% they were still 990 euro instead 1290 and i'm not a lover of 10 cm heel.
NM and BG have only sunglasses but i don't purchase there normally. The Prices for EU are more expensive as on Gucci.com , mytheresa or net-a-porter  .


----------



## Suzy-P

applecidered said:


> I might be late to the game! Beautiful purchases ladies.
> 
> Did the private sale already begin? And... is there a link available?


I called Gucci.com , they haven't till now any Private Sales on Gucci.com ( anyway, not for Germany) i told that i started to worry because i didn't get any Invitation,   , they surely think i'm a crazy Person, lol  because i call in last time offen there ( because of Union Jacks, dream which one day comes true, maybe 15 January 17, they don't know...) . So , if they will have Sales , Private or/and Public after, they don't know till now, anyway can't give this Information because they don't know too.
Seems to be true. I think one time you receive an Invitation you will  always receive it, they surely have a kind of "VIP" customers.
Because with Purse Blog , if i live in US,i could buy in Private Sales on Net-a-Porter with 50% but the link works only for shipping in US. For Germany were 25% and the big different of the items , i mean not only Gucci now.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Well no cyber Monday sales on Gucci.com (for those who didn't get an invite lol)


----------



## Suzy-P

Johnpauliegal said:


> Well no cyber Monday sales on Gucci.com (for those who didn't get an invite lol)


Where did you find Cyber Monday on Gucci? I called there today. For german ,maybe for  european, there are no private sales at all. Still not. They don't  know if they will have Sales , first Private Sales, on Gucci.com. In Germany and maybe in many european countries the private sales still not starting.
DSquared2 started Private Sales today.... and Gucci last year surely was in January in Public Sales, it means DEcember Priivate Sales .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Suzy-P said:


> Where did you find Cyber Monday on Gucci? I called there today. For german ,maybe for  european, there are no private sales at all. Still not. They don't  know if they will have Sales , first Private Sales, on Gucci.com. In Germany and maybe in many european countries the private sales still not starting.
> DSquared2 started Private Sales today.... and Gucci last year surely was in January in Public Sales, it means DEcember Priivate Sales .


I didn't lol. Hopeful wishing.


----------



## CrazyCool01

interesting read: http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/no-gucci-sale-markdown-not-discounting-for-black-friday


----------



## CrazyCool01

interesting read: http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/no-gucci-sale-markdown-not-discounting-for-black-friday


----------



## Kristoffer

CrazyCool01 said:


> interesting read: http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/no-gucci-sale-markdown-not-discounting-for-black-friday


That article is from Nov 24, 2015. Regardless, that may as well be the same reason.


----------



## allaboutmybags1

I didn't receive an invite to the sale but I receive a book today and every year. Why? What qualify you for an invite?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

allaboutmybags1 said:


> I didn't receive an invite to the sale but I receive a book today and every year. Why? What qualify you for an invite?


I was told by a rep it was random.


----------



## barbee

AtlDesigner said:


> So pretty!  Is that gray or black?  I ordered the black. Fingers crossed that's it!


Alt, did you receive your black shawl? If so, how is the size? And color?  Is it a true black, or does it appear gray, as the pic of Deltalady?  I am toying with the idea of getting one, but I wear quite a bit of black, so wondered if it would be too drab--black on black.


----------



## wheihk

so the private sale is available in US only at the moment?


----------



## wheihk

CrazyCool01 said:


> interesting read: http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/no-gucci-sale-markdown-not-discounting-for-black-friday


hmm but the article is dated in 2015......


----------



## sonaturallyme

Saw this on the PS Dept app this morning if anyone is interested. I think it's also $755 on selfridges (in the US at least)


----------



## deltalady

barbee said:


> Alt, did you receive your black shawl? If so, how is the size? And color?  Is it a true black, or does it appear gray, as the pic of Deltalady?  I am toying with the idea of getting one, but I wear quite a bit of black, so wondered if it would be too drab--black on black.



It's not grey at all. It's a very rich black. I wear 90% black and love the way the black on black looks. I would order it quickly as the other shawls on sale have sold out.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This is on Neiman's site right now. Hurry it won't last.


----------



## remy12

Saks has 40% for on Gucci; Styles are limited. Code is *GUC40. *


----------



## Johnpauliegal

These bags are currently available on the NM Website.
Bags come and go lol.


----------



## francot1

allaboutmybags1 said:


> I didn't receive an invite to the sale but I receive a book today and every year. Why? What qualify you for an invite?


I received this book also, but did not receive an invite. I do purchase from both the Gucci store and online.. I am also curious how they qualified people and wonder if it was based on annual spend?


----------



## letteshop

This is from my SA at Gucci.  40% off retail.  Send PM for serious inquiries only please.


----------



## CrazyCool01

oops Sorry !


----------



## barbee

francot1 said:


> I received this book also, but did not receive an invite. I do purchase from both the Gucci store and online.. I am also curious how they qualified people and wonder if it was based on annual spend?


Have you tried logging in to your account on Gucci.com, since you have purchased on line?  That is the key.  Then you will see the icon saying preview, which is the sale.  I also received the book today.  Too many snakey items for my liking.


----------



## redgreenblue

Private sale started today in Germany.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

barbee said:


> Have you tried logging in to your account on Gucci.com, since you have purchased on line?  That is the key.  Then you will see the icon saying preview, which is the sale.  I also received the book today.  Too many snakey items for my liking.


I've been ordering Gucci online and at the outlet since 2012 where I paid full price along with getting in on sales and I was also not invited. I'm looking at my past orders and in 2015 I bought approx $3,100 in merchandise (Gucci.com) but this past sale I only bought something for about $450; however I spent over $2,000 at the outlet this year.  
Now I know there are other people here that spent way more than I did and they were also not invited.  When I called I was told  that names were picked randomly. Apparently Gucci don't need my money lol. I was upset in the beginning but I got over it.  It's ok cuz I'm spending it elsewhere.   Saks and NM have been getting my business.


----------



## GhstDreamer

wheihk said:


> so the private sale is available in US only at the moment?


In Canada as well - I've received the invite quite awhile back same time as the Americans.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

I spent over $1,200.00 during the sale in May, as well as $1k in December 2015 sale, no invite, I created an account, check it almost every day, no invite...


----------



## Qteepiec

I've been buying from Gucci since 2003. They used to write cards inviting you to the sale back then. I spent about $1400 in the Spring and a few things at the outlets. No invite either. I know I'm not a big spender by all means but this mystery access is killing me. It's like finding the Golden Ticket.


----------



## wheihk

GhstDreamer said:


> In Canada as well - I've received the invite quite awhile back same time as the Americans.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using PurseForum mobile app


I hope there's sale in Singapore this weekend


----------



## lvfanaddict

paula3boys said:


> I'm not a VIP and got in. Someone else said they made a new account and got in


Are you referring to the Neiman marcus private sale or is there another event? Thanks.


----------



## noegirl

I logged in a few days ago and had a notice that I was invited... I have shopped both on regular price items and sale over the last 3 year but by no means a big spender just varying items of mens, women's, kids and accessories. 

I am bummed I couldn't grab the spike sandal and can't find it in a 38 or 38.5 if anyone sees it please let me know


----------



## francot1

Qteepiec said:


> I've been buying from Gucci since 2003. They used to write cards inviting you to the sale back then. I spent about $1400 in the Spring and a few things at the outlets. No invite either. I know I'm not a big spender by all means but this mystery access is killing me. It's like finding the Golden Ticket.



I remember the written cards inviting you to the sale. I have been purchasing from Gucci for years, and I am not a huge shopper but spent $1050 at the Spring sale and $ 1500 on regular price items in the summer. 
For those of you that were told the invites were random, does this mean that the people that got invited to the fall sale might not get invited in the spring?
Is it possible if you were not invited to this sale that you could be invited next time?


----------



## deltalady

lvfanaddict said:


> Are you referring to the Neiman marcus private sale or is there another event? Thanks.



Gucci.com/Gucci boutique private sale


----------



## Real Authentication

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

noegirl said:


> I logged in a few days ago and had a notice that I was invited... I have shopped both on regular price items and sale over the last 3 year but by no means a big spender just varying items of mens, women's, kids and accessories.
> 
> I am bummed I couldn't grab the spike sandal and can't find it in a 38 or 38.5 if anyone sees it please let me know



I don't know what the price of these sandals were but someone is selling them on eBay for $2,500!!!!(OBO) in size 38.5.


----------



## paula3boys

lvfanaddict said:


> Are you referring to the Neiman marcus private sale or is there another event? Thanks.


I was referring to Gucci.com private sale. I bought one bag about a month or two before the event and had just registered online at that time of purchase, but was invited into the site sale. I never got an e-mail to let me know though. I just logged in and saw I could get into the sale. I bought some items from the sale in store and online this time around.


----------



## Suzy-P

Who from Europe?
The Gucci Private Sales started ONLY yesterday morning.
@allaboutmybags1 I got this Album too, wait of Sales Invitation,  I got my Invitation as every time, yesterday. We haven't till now in Europe any sales. First Germany and Italy, last spring was same.
Not too much bags,  no DiscoSoho bags. I was online when E-Mail came , many boots and shoes and Clogs with and without fur. I bought on net-a-porter instead calling Gucci and ask about. So, paid 200 euro more for pair , could bought something more on Gucci.com. I bought White boots with Plateau. Wanted Gold or embroiedery , were all sizes yesterday, today- not any  more, maybe will take something but i'm not Sales fan.
So, who is not from Germany or Italy, they will start Sales surely later .I think in France later, if i remember good. Enought to call Gucci.com and ask. They are very friendly.


----------



## Roosakkeli88

The private sale started in Finland as well. Too bad I didn't notice it before today... Still got some small goodies, a wristlet (wanted a black one, but were sold out, got a light pink instead), earrings and a scarf all for 350 euros. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## stdrop

So I have been checking my account and finally have the Preview button but none of the links work. Is the sale still on?


----------



## Maracucha

Can somebody upload the gucci saks private link please!!!!


----------



## loveshoes1

There's a white soho disco on NM site right now.


----------



## katebell92

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi Ladies, Any idea about Gucci private sale in Australia ..
> 
> Thanks


I'm wondering the same thing!!


----------



## noegirl

Johnpauliegal said:


> I don't know what the price of these sandals were but someone is selling them on eBay for $2,500!!!!(OBO) in size 38.5.


I saw that... original price was $1500 SALE price is $750


----------



## Maracucha

remy12 said:


> Saks has 40% for on Gucci; Styles are limited. Code is *GUC40. *



Any other code? It didn't work[emoji31]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

noegirl said:


> I saw that... original price was $1500 SALE price is $750


OMG that's crazy!!   



Maracucha said:


> Any other code? It didn't work[emoji31]


No that's the code, I got the same one. It says the discount is applied during the checkout process. Good luck!


----------



## Mihimaru

Suzy-P said:


> Private Sales on Gucci.com started yesterday morning.I bought one more pair. Must be delivered tomorrow or today
> View attachment 3534753


Do you mind posting the online sale link?


----------



## kbell

bloomies 1/2 off select Gucci shoes:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...mca5=Low&smtrctid=NtS4oI&EMAIL_ID=14718568968


----------



## Suzy-P

Mihimaru said:


> Do you mind posting the online sale link?


Do mean i post my link? Every customer has own link. Nobody exept me can use it.
But they sure will be public in 7-10 days.


----------



## Melrose1994

Suzy-P said:


> Do mean i post my link? Every customer has own link. Nobody exept me can use it.
> But they sure will be public in 7-10 days.


Hi Suzy P.. how did you manage to get the link? Was this send to you via email?


----------



## leesibeth

Hi This bag is on sale at Saks right now.


----------



## love2shop_26

There's not a link; if you have access to the Preview sale you should see this when you log on to you gucci.com account.  The only thing that the email said was that you were invited to view the preview, but you had to log on to your account to see it.  Try logging on to your gucci account and see if you have the Preview tab.  If you don't have an account, create one and see if you're given access.  Someone posted earlier that this is what they did and got in.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG that's crazy!!
> 
> 
> No that's the code, I got the same one. It says the discount is applied during the checkout process. Good luck!



Didn't have luck and I missed the soho crossbody in red[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Didn't have luck and I missed the soho crossbody in red[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


It probably didn't work because not all Gucci items were included in that Saks sale. The Red Soho Disco was definitely not included. I have the site on my phone and I check iit every 15 minutes.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> It probably didn't work because not all Gucci items were included in that Saks sale. The Red Soho Disco was definitely not included. I have the site on my phone and I check iit every 15 minutes.



It was showing up this morning at Neimans but it was already sold out when I try to buy it[emoji24]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> It was showing up this morning at Neimans but it was already sold out when I try to buy it[emoji24]


Hi.

Don't you hate it when that happens??
 I saw the white disco and the blue one (with red/white) on Neiman's this morning. I didn't get it because I will be getting the Rose beige by/before 1/11; and just last month I was able to get the black studded disco. 
Here is the sale link for Saks (Gucci items) where you have to put the code at check out.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Gucc...iegal@aol.com&site_refer=EML14698PROMSALE1129


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi.
> 
> Don't you hate it when that happens??
> I only saw the blue one (with red/white) on Neiman's this morning. I didn't get it because I will be getting the Rose beige by/before 1/11; and just last month I was able to get the black studded disco.
> Here is the sale link for Saks (Gucci items) where you have to put the code at check out.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Gucc...iegal@aol.com&site_refer=EML14698PROMSALE1129



Yes I'm also getting the camelia by that date (@saks) but the red one is stunnig[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Thanks for the link


----------



## paula3boys

Maracucha said:


> It was showing up this morning at Neimans but it was already sold out when I try to buy it[emoji24]


I had checked several times over past few days and the red was never included in any sales on any sites (I checked all of them)!


----------



## Suzy-P

Melrose1994 said:


> Hi Suzy P.. how did you manage to get the link? Was this send to you via email?


Yes, of course.
Everyone has his own and you can see the Sales.
It will be public, there are only few bags, nothing Special. No Soho or similar. Gucissima and two with Feline head and Web strips.
The ,many sizes sold out yet. I wanted today buy one more pair, the green with emboiedery, my size is sold out. Same black with star and moon. My size sold. White i bought but they were sold in many sizes in short time. There are clogs and ballerinas and shoes with snake from Pre-Fall , they will be available in Public Sales.
Till now were sold 2 models of bags and in shoes till now can buy a lot, depend of size you have.
I was sure they will put Soho Disco bags but no, not for Europe.
It is Exclusive Preview, so the Name is the program, it means, after will be for everybody.And this time a big choice of shoes. In spring were bags, this time many shoes, but not marmonts or jordaans or loafers or with folded heel or princetowns, this all are not on Sales. Few with Plateau, with heel 11 cm, ballerinas, some Sneakers but not iin White.,Amsteel clogs, are on sale.
Huts, scarps, belts, wallets. But really "cheap" , i mean 40%-50% are the shoes.
For europeans are nothing on Saks, only sunglasses.


----------



## Maracucha

paula3boys said:


> I had checked several times over past few days and the red was never included in any sales on any sites (I checked all of them)!



It was the soho medium shoulder this morning final price adter the 40% was 594 but when I try to buy it was already sold out

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Soho-Medium-Crossbody-Bag-Red/prod173710022/p.prod


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> It was the soho medium shoulder this morning final price adter the 40% was 594 but when I try to buy it was already sold out
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Soho-Medium-Crossbody-Bag-Red/prod173710022/p.prod


Oh that one!  
Yeah I also saw it this morning. It's a beautiful bag. Maybe it will show up again. 
I do see that today is the last day for Neiman's Gucci sale online. It states this on top.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh that one!
> Yeah I also saw it this morning. It's a beautiful bag. Maybe it will show up again.
> I do see that today is the last day for Neiman's Gucci sale online. It states this on top.



Yes today is the last day[emoji29]


----------



## Suzy-P

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi.
> 
> Don't you hate it when that happens??
> I saw the white disco and the blue one (with red/white) on Neiman's this morning. I didn't get it because I will be getting the Rose beige by/before 1/11; and just last month I was able to get the black studded disco.
> Here is the sale link for Saks (Gucci items) where you have to put the code at check out.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Gucc...iegal@aol.com&site_refer=EML14698PROMSALE1129


Lucky  , it is nothing for Europe, the Prices are more expensive and the items which i wanted for full Price cannot be shipped in Germany.
The snake shoes with folded heel and studs on heel. My favorite model. I was ready to pay more to get this Beauty but no Chance, hope we will have it on mytheresa.com or on Gucci.com .
We haven't any crossbody bags on Sales, only with feline head in blue metallic,was also in gold, but i don't like.
Maybe mytheresa.com will put some Gucci items on Sales.  But NM or Saks haven't any Gucci for Europe.


----------



## rolalove

Finally got an invite to the sale this afternoon. I have only ordered online from them once this year and I'm glad they finally send me an invite


----------



## paula3boys

Maracucha said:


> It was the soho medium shoulder this morning final price adter the 40% was 594 but when I try to buy it was already sold out
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Soho-Medium-Crossbody-Bag-Red/prod173710022/p.prod


Oh, I thought you meant the other one. Sorry.



rolalove said:


> Finally got an invite to the sale this afternoon. I have only ordered online from them once this year and I'm glad they finally send me an invite


I wonder if they decided to roll out invites in different waves. Some things have sold out since the start, but there is still a lot of options. Hope you find something you like!


----------



## Suzy-P

love2shop_26 said:


> There's not a link; if you have access to the Preview sale you should see this when you log on to you gucci.com account.  The only thing that the email said was that you were invited to view the preview, but you had to log on to your account to see it.  Try logging on to your gucci account and see if you have the Preview tab.  If you don't have an account, create one and see if you're given access.  Someone posted earlier that this is what they did and got in.


Yes,  and it works only through the link. I opened one time simply Gucci.com but i can't see  exclusive preview, only through the link, log-in again and than you see and full Price items and Preview.
Surely they will go in Public. There are too many items, only in Exclusive Preview will be not sold, Public-in 2 days will  be all away.
You Need to be a Gucci customer and you must buy there . This time is not easy to get Access, not in Europe. Some People wrote it is only for VIP's, i'm not VIP at all but i buy items for full price.
In any case it is awesome to receive Gucci gift catalogs and invitations for Sales ( ok, i receive this invitations from every brand for every Private Sale but Gucci is my favorite) .
But i would like to buy Gucci Soho bag in hibiscus red on Sales but they didn't put it on sales.
I hope my White boots will run true to size.


----------



## 2gr8

Roosakkeli88 said:


> The private sale started in Finland as well. Too bad I didn't notice it before today... Still got some small goodies, a wristlet (wanted a black one, but were sold out, got a light pink instead), earrings and a scarf all for 350 euros. Can't wait to see them!



Congrats on your purchases! May I ask how did you access the sale? I live in Finland too but I haven't got any invitation to the private sale. Oh well, I hope the sale will be public soon.


----------



## Roosakkeli88

2gr8 said:


> Congrats on your purchases! May I ask how did you access the sale? I live in Finland too but I haven't got any invitation to the private sale. Oh well, I hope the sale will be public soon.



I received an invite by email to the private preview. Do you have an account on Gucci.com? If you don't, make one and you might be able to see the sale items.


----------



## 2gr8

Roosakkeli88 said:


> I received an invite by email to the private preview. Do you have an account on Gucci.com? If you don't, make one and you might be able to see the sale items.


Thanks for Your answer! Unfortunately I do have an account but I don't have an access to the preview items. Were there any Soho bags on sale?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

2gr8 said:


> Thanks for Your answer! Unfortunately I do have an account but I don't have an access to the preview items. Were there any Soho bags on sale?


There are a couple different styles on there now along with some wallets.


----------



## CrazyCool01

hi All,

Anyone from Australia with any updates on private sale please??


----------



## CrazyCool01

hi All,

Anyone from Australia with any updates on private sale please??


----------



## katebell92

Suzy-P said:


> Do mean i post my link? Every customer has own link. Nobody exept me can use it.
> But they sure will be public in 7-10 days.


the sale will be public in 7-10 days?


----------



## Maracucha

katebell92 said:


> the sale will be public in 7-10 days?



Where is going to be public?? US??


----------



## Suzy-P

katebell92 said:


> the sale will be public in 7-10 days?





Maracucha said:


> Where is going to be public?? US??



About US i don't know, there are always different items for full Price and Sale times are different.
But i think in Europe till go in Public, it is an Exclusive Preview, so after Exclusive Preview must be publich sales for everyone.
Normally after 10 days they go in Public, maybe two weeks.
Sign for Newsletter on Gucci.com and check e-mails every morning. When i see the Exclusive Preview has been changed to Sales, in case this will happen,i will write here.
But i can see only for Europe, i think the most european countries starts at the same time but can be that somewehre before, somewhere later.
Italian first and same day or next day Germany, France, i think, few days later or maybe not.
See the Gucci site everyday or maybe see the prices under the Full Price Items, such Shoes. who knows how they will do. But i think they will go Public.
Private are for customers  ,how they choose whom send the Invitation that i don't know, maybe if you buy one item you receive one time, maybe after you need to buy more in full price and they will send you again an invitation,  they do it for their customers so they can see and choose the item without hurry up.  After goes Public.


----------



## Suzy-P

CrazyCool01 said:


> hi All,
> 
> Anyone from Australia with any updates on private sale please??


Maybe will be last? Did you buy from Gucci.com and have you a Newsletter? Check the e-mails, they start not everywhere at the same time. I will try to see throug my link what with Australia but i'm not sure it will show me right


----------



## paula3boys

This red Swing leather card case sold out on sale so I'm happy I ordered it in time



I ordered pale pink too, but didn't like it. Is it just me or does pale pink swing leather look dirty/used? I saw the wristlet at Nordstrom and looked same. I was hoping I'd love it for my rose ballerine Louis Vuitton interior bags. [emoji853]


----------



## CrazyCool01

Suzy-P said:


> Maybe will be last? Did you buy from Gucci.com and have you a Newsletter? Check the e-mails, they start not everywhere at the same time. I will try to see throug my link what with Australia but i'm not sure it will show me right


Thanks Suzy-P


----------



## tnt134

Hi 

Anyone know if this sneaker ever go on sale ?? Thanks


----------



## jpark2

paula3boys said:


> This red Swing leather card case sold out on sale so I'm happy I ordered it in time
> View attachment 3535759
> 
> 
> I ordered pale pink too, but didn't like it. Is it just me or does pale pink swing leather look dirty/used? I saw the wristlet at Nordstrom and looked same. I was hoping I'd love it for my rose ballerine Louis Vuitton interior bags. [emoji853]



I agree about the pink swing. When I first got my taupe/pink swing tote, I thought the same thing about it looking dirty. Eventually I got used to it. 

Love that card holder. I had my eye on this before the sale and was so bummed when I didn't get access. I would definitely have purchased it if I did. How much did you get it for?


----------



## hotstar16

So annoyed with NM right now! I ordered the metallic blooms WOC yesterday morning.  Because it shipped from a store, I knew it was risky, so when it popped up again a few minutes ago, I tried to re-order it just in case the first would be cancelled, but it was too late.  Lo and behold, I checked my status, and they cancelled yesterday's order as well!  So irritated that they would repost the bag to sell online to someone else instead of fulfilling their existing orders.  

Also, they aren't taking their sold out bags off of the website.  I've tried to order 4 bags today, and each one is showing as "unavailable" after I attempt to complete checkout.. but then "in stock" on the regular page.  Ugh... thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## paula3boys

Blissroads said:


> I agree about the pink swing. When I first got my taupe/pink swing tote, I thought the same thing about it looking dirty. Eventually I got used to it.
> 
> Love that card holder. I had my eye on this before the sale and was so bummed when I didn't get access. I would definitely have purchased it if I did. How much did you get it for?



$129 plus tax


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Hopefully the sale will go on public soon!! I wanted to get this card case!! and it's only $129! Do you know what colors are still available?





paula3boys said:


> Red and black are sold out. Pale pink and fuchsia leather are still available. I think I am going to order fuchsia now because this is a great item at a fantastic price. I hope the color saturation on fuchsia is like red (and not like the pale pink).



Glad I ordered fuchsia because now that is sold out as well. The only one remaining is the pale pink (light pink), which is what I shipped back as a return to them yesterday.


----------



## Maracucha

hotstar16 said:


> So annoyed with NM right now! I ordered the metallic blooms WOC yesterday morning.  Because it shipped from a store, I knew it was risky, so when it popped up again a few minutes ago, I tried to re-order it just in case the first would be cancelled, but it was too late.  Lo and behold, I checked my status, and they cancelled yesterday's order as well!  So irritated that they would repost the bag to sell online to someone else instead of fulfilling their existing orders.
> 
> Also, they aren't taking their sold out bags off of the website.  I've tried to order 4 bags today, and each one is showing as "unavailable" after I attempt to complete checkout.. but then "in stock" on the regular page.  Ugh... thanks for letting me vent!



Totallya agree!! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

hotstar16 said:


> So annoyed with NM right now! I ordered the metallic blooms WOC yesterday morning.  Because it shipped from a store, I knew it was risky, so when it popped up again a few minutes ago, I tried to re-order it just in case the first would be cancelled, but it was too late.  Lo and behold, I checked my status, and they cancelled yesterday's order as well!  So irritated that they would repost the bag to sell online to someone else instead of fulfilling their existing orders.
> 
> Also, they aren't taking their sold out bags off of the website.  I've tried to order 4 bags today, and each one is showing as "unavailable" after I attempt to complete checkout.. but then "in stock" on the regular page.  Ugh... thanks for letting me vent!



What a bummer especially considering that bag has popped up on NMs site everyday. They need to improve their inventory management. I still hope you are able to get another item on your wish list before the sale ends.


----------



## so_me

hotstar16 said:


> So annoyed with NM right now! I ordered the metallic blooms WOC yesterday morning.  Because it shipped from a store, I knew it was risky, so when it popped up again a few minutes ago, I tried to re-order it just in case the first would be cancelled, but it was too late.  Lo and behold, I checked my status, and they cancelled yesterday's order as well!  So irritated that they would repost the bag to sell online to someone else instead of fulfilling their existing orders.
> 
> Also, they aren't taking their sold out bags off of the website.  I've tried to order 4 bags today, and each one is showing as "unavailable" after I attempt to complete checkout.. but then "in stock" on the regular page.  Ugh... thanks for letting me vent!


I too had about 5 orders Gucci cancelled from NM.  Very frustrating ....


----------



## hotstar16

so_me said:


> I too had about 5 orders Gucci cancelled from NM.  Very frustrating ....


They didn't even send me a cancellation email for the one that was outright cancelled.  It was a surprise when checked my order history for myself.


----------



## so_me

hotstar16 said:


> They didn't even send me a cancellation email for the one that was outright cancelled.  It was a surprise when checked my order history for myself.


It is frustrating.  I think in future, I will I shop for other brands, since I can't order sale items through Gucci.   I paid for one (now cancelled) NM order using my Paypal and I am having a hard time cancelling pp transaction . They are holding my funds and I have called PP twice to have transaction cancelled.  I won't order anymore Gucci bags from NM.  It seems they as not available by the time they try to process orders.


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> Glad I ordered fuchsia because now that is sold out as well. The only one remaining is the pale pink (light pink), which is what I shipped back as a return to them yesterday.


That is a bummer! I really want it in either red, black or pink.


----------



## paula3boys

Nevermind


----------



## Classy_Sam

Anyone wants to share a link? [emoji56]


----------



## Suzy-P

tnt134 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know if this sneaker ever go on sale ?? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3535873


No,on Gucci.com not. Maybe on Saks or NM but on Gucci.com surely not.


----------



## kbell

so_me said:


> It is frustrating.  I think in future, I will I shop for other brands, since I can't order sale items through Gucci.


IDK, when I find a sale on something I love I'm excited! BUT if I couldn't find it on sale it wouldn't prevent me from purchasing if I actually loved the item nor would it deter me from the entire brand. I also don't expect Gucci to extend an invite to me or everyone else on the planet who wants one because then they are devaluing their own premier brand.

I do understand your frustration with NM cancelling your orders, but that isn't Gucci's fault.

LV NEVER has sales. I like that because I never feel like I'm missing out but at the same time would like to pay less, who wouldn't? Catch 22.


----------



## loveshoes1

Lots of people will make returns and I think some of these sold out items will come back in stock, maybe after the holidays though. NM has canceled my orders too, so I get it, but don't give up on the brand just because the store canceled an order.


----------



## so_me

kbell said:


> IDK, when I find a sale on something I love I'm excited! BUT if I couldn't find it on sale it wouldn't prevent me from purchasing if I actually loved the item nor would it deter me from the entire brand. I also don't expect Gucci to extend an invite to me or everyone else on the planet who wants one because then they are devaluing their own premier brand.
> 
> I do understand your frustration with NM cancelling your orders, but that isn't Gucci's fault.
> 
> LV NEVER has sales. I like that because I never feel like I'm missing out but at the same time would like to pay less, who wouldn't? Catch 22.



I have to admit I did take it personal when I didn't get an invite. I am over it ... and it is Gucci's perogative who they invite to their sales. I did manage to get a bag from Saks when I was invited to their sale. I just have enough (too many) bags (especially Gucci) and realized... I am chasing a sale, not the bag.  Is the bag ... or is it the sale price I am really after?  You know the saying ... you want what you can't have. lol   Just to be clear it is not against Gucci  ... just my own  over-shopping realization.


----------



## kbell

so_me said:


> I have to admit I did take it personal when I didn't get an invite. I am over it ... and it is Gucci's perogative who they invite to their sales. I did manage to get a bag from Saks when I was invited to their sale. I just have enough (too many) bags (especially Gucci) and realized... I am chasing a sale, not the bag.  Is the bag ... or is it the sale price I am really after?  You know the saying ... you want what you can't have. lol   Just to be clear it is not against Gucci  ... just my own  over-shopping realization.



I totally get it! It's another reason I have a love/hate with sales... you sometimes make snap decisions based on price. I'm not sad I missed Gucci's sale. From the info posted there wasn't anything I loved enough to buy. I only wanted the disco & got I from Saks. When I looked at saks sale I only was looking for that particular bag & totally lucked out! Yay for Saks! So don't be sad... they saved your $ and possible headache returns. I try to stay out of sales unless I know exactly what I want or am gift searching for others.


----------



## Suzy-P

so_me said:


> I have to admit I did take it personal when I didn't get an invite. I am over it ... and it is Gucci's perogative who they invite to their sales. I did manage to get a bag from Saks when I was invited to their sale. I just have enough (too many) bags (especially Gucci) and realized... I am chasing a sale, not the bag.  Is the bag ... or is it the sale price I am really after?  You know the saying ... you want what you can't have. lol   Just to be clear it is not against Gucci  ... just my own  over-shopping realization.


Yes, and the Perosnal Sales invitations are more important that Sales Prices. Ok, i bought 3 items, if i could  wait i could really make a good Gucci purchases.  I bought the boots, i really don't need them  but on Exclusive Sales i bought, It was stupid because it would be better to buy what i can really wear, in my case was better purchase Gold or red Dionysus Long boots or ok, green emborieded but no, i bought white long with plateau because of Sales, gorgeous, perfect, comfortable but where shall i put them?
Today i want purhcase Gucci  loafers 1953 , this modelwhich was made for Gucci Anniversary. Or Gold Sneakers with Mink, why i want do it,because the last pairs in my size. I hope they will be sold.
I, personally,prefer new Gucci items but i love to get all this gift books and i love the invitations for Private Sales. I started to wear only Gucci, i think i have few items in my wardrobe from another brands but the rest is only from Gucci.  It is crazy but it's true.
The only one Thing which i really wanted to buy for half Price was a Soho Disco bag but on Gucci.com they are not in Sales and on mytheresa.com not and ony luisaviaroma.com also not and there were no Gucci bags on net-a-porter.

If Saks cancelled your orders you can be angry of Saks but not of Gucci (or  any brand)
I have many Saks invitations in this time but there are only sunglasses for Germany


----------



## so_me

Suzy-P said:


> Yes, and the Perosnal Sales invitations are more important that Sales Prices. Ok, i bought 3 items, if i could  wait i could really make a good Gucci purchases.  I bought the boots, i really don't need them  but on Exclusive Sales i bought, It was stupid because it would be better to buy what i can really wear, in my case was better purchase Gold or red Dionysus Long boots or ok, green emborieded but no, i bought white long with plateau because of Sales, gorgeous, perfect, comfortable but where shall i put them?
> Today i want purhcase Gucci  loafers 1953 , this modelwhich was made for Gucci Anniversary. Or Gold Sneakers with Mink, why i want do it,because the last pairs in my size. I hope they will be sold.
> I, personally,prefer new Gucci items but i love to get all this gift books and i love the invitations for Private Sales. I started to wear only Gucci, i think i have few items in my wardrobe from another brands but the rest is only from Gucci.  It is crazy but it's true.
> The only one Thing which i really wanted to buy for half Price was a Soho Disco bag but on Gucci.com they are not in Sales and on mytheresa.com not and ony luisaviaroma.com also not and there were no Gucci bags on net-a-porter.
> 
> If Saks cancelled your orders you can be angry of Saks but not of Gucci (or  any brand)
> I have many Saks invitations in this time but there are only sunglasses for Germany


Yes, you get it. I am not mad at Gucci. Just mad at myself for getting caught up chasing a sale. I made myself crazy stalking Saks, NM and other sites trying to find a sale bag. Instead ... I should forget the sales and just buy a full price item I love, instead 2 so-so sale pieces, I wouldn't have normally purchased .   I did purchase a beautuful red large Soho leather hobo from Saks and an older style black (buttery soft) black jackie bag from the outlet.  I need to restrain myself and appreciate what I bought and more importantly, what I already own.  By the way I love your white boots! There are not only beautiful... but very wearable too.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Will these sneakers be on sale? [emoji56]


----------



## allthingsblack

Maracucha said:


> It was the soho medium shoulder this morning final price adter the 40% was 594 but when I try to buy it was already sold out
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-Soho-Medium-Crossbody-Bag-Red/prod173710022/p.prod


Oh this one was on sale at nm? Totally missed it...


----------



## so_me

Hurry... If anyone is still looking for some nice bags listed at NM. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Gucc...VSL0712&ecid=NMAF__oGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585


----------



## BuzzVero

I believe it's right before Memorial Day every year


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Gucci outlet at shoppes of bluegrass


----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## BAGLADY 3375




----------



## fabuleux

Remember a few years ago when a pair of Gucci shoes was only 220 euros full price? Nowadays you have to pay twice as much for a pair of shoes ON SALE!


----------



## skyqueen

fabuleux said:


> Remember a few years ago when a pair of Gucci shoes was only 220 euros full price? Nowadays you have to pay twice as much for a pair of shoes ON SALE!


I've worn Gucci loafers with my uniform since 1976. If I remember correctly they cost $250-$275. I will say they wear like iron and never go out of style!


----------



## Zuhrah

Did the private sale at Gucci.com start already? Whatever happened to private.gucci.com?


----------



## sonaturallyme

Zuhrah said:


> Did the private sale at Gucci.com start already? Whatever happened to private.gucci.com?


It's over now


----------



## Zuhrah

sonaturallyme said:


> It's over now


Hmm... I wonder why there's not a lot of buzz about it, unlike previous Gucci.com private sales. Previous private sales seasons have generated tons of posts from members who have purchased lovely items at sale prices. It used to be a very festive time in the Gucci thread, even after the sale have gone public.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Zuhrah said:


> Hmm... I wonder why there's not a lot of buzz about it, unlike previous Gucci.com private sales. Previous private sales seasons have generated tons of posts from members who have purchased lovely items at sale prices. It used to be a very festive time in the Gucci thread, even after the sale have gone public.


A big part of it is that this time it didn't go public. Only a few of us seemed to have the link to the private sale through Gucci.com. There was no email from Gucci or any notice. People just happened to log in and see "Preview." Even then the selection was quite limited. Same thing with Saks and NM. There was no public sale. Just a few private options


----------



## snibor

Zuhrah said:


> Hmm... I wonder why there's not a lot of buzz about it, unlike previous Gucci.com private sales. Previous private sales seasons have generated tons of posts from members who have purchased lovely items at sale prices. It used to be a very festive time in the Gucci thread, even after the sale have gone public.



There was a lot of buzz about it on here. It's just that the private link was not useable for  everyone.  If you search back in numerous threads there is talk about it. Only certain people got the link and it couldn't be shared.  Too bad. I wasn't one of the lucky ones this time.


----------



## deltalady

Zuhrah said:


> Hmm... I wonder why there's not a lot of buzz about it, unlike previous Gucci.com private sales. Previous private sales seasons have generated tons of posts from members who have purchased lovely items at sale prices. It used to be a very festive time in the Gucci thread, even after the sale have gone public.



There was plenty of buzz about it in the Gucci sales chat thread. It never went public and only a few of us got the email invitation.


----------



## Zuhrah

sonaturallyme said:


> A big part of it is that this time it didn't go public. Only a few of us seemed to have the link to the private sale through Gucci.com. There was no email from Gucci or any notice. People just happened to log in and see "Preview." Even then the selection was quite limited. Same thing with Saks and NM. There was no public sale. Just a few private options



Alright, that makes sense. I have been out of the country the whole month of November, and frankly, I have been out of the loop re:designer sales. I am only catching up on threads here and I was expecting tons of posts from happy members who got their Gucci sale items.



snibor said:


> There was a lot of buzz about it on here. It's just that the private link was not useable for  everyone.  If you search back in numerous threads there is talk about it. Only certain people got the link and it couldn't be shared.  Too bad. I wasn't one of the lucky ones this time.





deltalady said:


> There was plenty of buzz about it in the Gucci sales chat thread. It never went public and only a few of us got the email invitation.



Okay, so I went there and read the thread. There were a few posts about sale purchases, but the only real buzz going on were posts about the nature of the Preview link. The buzz I was looking for are Gucci threads and happy posts of members with pictures of their sale items. It has always been an exciting time in the Gucci thread during sale.


----------



## Qteepiec

Zuhrah said:


> Alright, that makes sense. I have been out of the country the whole month of November, and frankly, I have been out of the loop re:designer sales. I am only catching up on threads here and I was expecting tons of posts from happy members who got their Gucci sale items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I went there and read the thread. There were a few posts about sale purchases, but the only real buzz going on were posts about the nature of the Preview link. The buzz I was looking for are Gucci threads and happy posts of members with pictures of their sale items. It has always been an exciting time in the Gucci thread during sale.



There were a lot of sad posts due to the exclusivity... not much buzz and bragging rights on great buys this season


----------



## highrider9o9

I got the invitation through email. I bought some stuff online then went to my local boutique to see if they had the bamboo daily shopper that was on sale so I could see it in person. After I was I decided I wanted it I asked the SA if I could buy it there instead of ordering it online, they had to check the email, but they said it wasn't a problem. It seemed like they weren't doing any sale in the store at all though? Was it primarily an online sale? They were extremely nice about it though.


----------



## paula3boys

highrider9o9 said:


> I got the invitation through email. I bought some stuff online then went to my local boutique to see if they had the bamboo daily shopper that was on sale so I could see it in person. After I was I decided I wanted it I asked the SA if I could buy it there instead of ordering it online, they had to check the email, but they said it wasn't a problem. It seemed like they weren't doing any sale in the store at all though? Was it primarily an online sale? They were extremely nice about it though.



My store sold sale items they happened to have in store but not a lot in stock from sound of it. More online than in store


----------



## Suzy-P

Zuhrah said:


> Hmm... I wonder why there's not a lot of buzz about it, unlike previous Gucci.com private sales. Previous private sales seasons have generated tons of posts from members who have purchased lovely items at sale prices. It used to be a very festive time in the Gucci thread, even after the sale have gone public.



the Sales  on Gucci com are  going one week now ( in Germany and surely in another european countries, don't know about US and Australia)
It is not over. The Private Sales on Gucci.com are still active, i don't know if something will Change at 8.00 a.m. CET. See today ,or from today, they must go public, there are still many items.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Suzy-P said:


> the Sales  on Gucci com are  going one week now ( in Germany and surely in another european countries, don't know about US and Australia)
> It is not over. The Private Sales on Gucci.com are still active, i don't know if something will Change at 8.00 a.m. CET. See today ,or from today, they must go public, there are still many items.


Oops you're right. It is still active in the US. I must not have been logged in when I checked earlier. I wonder if it's ever going public.


----------



## kbell

These 2 Still currently avail @ Saks private sale:






I bought the lil bow key holder to go in my Disco whenever it gets here!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Neiman Marcus has these bags available at the moment.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received an email that the NM private sale for Gucci ends today. As I've been hawking that site I found this bag and was able to place my order; however I haven't gotten an email confirmation yet but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> I received an email that the NM private sale for Gucci ends today. As I've been hawking that site I found this bag and was able to place my order; however I haven't gotten an email confirmation yet but I am keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 3539318



Is this beauty on sale??


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Is this beauty on sale??


Hi. As soon as new bags appear; unfortunately they disappear. 

I have placed bags in my cart to find they sold out. That bag was on the site at around 9:30EST this morning. I placed it in my cart to find it was sold out and I went back and was able to pay for it. It's weird. But as I mentioned I still haven't received a confirmation from NM yet. 

Now I noticed there arent any more bags. Just shoes. 

If I see more bags I will post it here.


----------



## baghagg

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. As soon as new bags appear; unfortunately they disappear.
> 
> I have placed bags in my cart to find they sold out. That bag was on the site at around 9:30EST this morning. I placed it in my cart to find it was sold out and I went back and was able to pay for it. It's weird. But as I mentioned I still haven't received a confirmation from NM yet.
> 
> Now I noticed there arent any more bags. Just shoes.
> 
> If I see more bags I will post it here.


JPG are they showing up at the sale price for you even though you did not receive the preview email?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

baghagg said:


> JPG are they showing up at the sale price for you even though you did not receive the preview email?


I never received an email private showing from Gucci. These were on Neiman's private sale which I did get an invite to, along with Saks.

As I mentioned all bags appeared to have disappeared. There are mostly just shoes available.

3 more bags showed up. 
Here is NMs private sale link.
Good luck. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/NM/Gucc...&ncx=n&uEm=77EP0fEw0d6fgwalg7&smtrctid=Nsm6lM


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Then there were two. Lol.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> I received an email that the NM private sale for Gucci ends today. As I've been hawking that site I found this bag and was able to place my order; however I haven't gotten an email confirmation yet but I am keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 3539318


Hope you get it! I love that red... so pretty!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

These bags are on Neiman's sale at this moment.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

These bags are on Saks Gucci sale where you have to put in the code at checkout. GUC40


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> Hope you get it! I love that red... so pretty!


. Thank you.
 When I logged in it states that my order is in processing.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bergdorf has these 2 bags on sale.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

These are also on sale at Saks at 40% off using code GUC40.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Every time I post bags from Neiman's sale; they get snatched up immediately lol.


----------



## Suzy-P

One was, i bought. I wanted Soho Disco but they are not on Sales on Gucci.com,  few minutes ago i saw between all bags this one, under Exclusive Preview was not , was under the bags with sign "Exclusive Preview" .
I was not sure until i got E-Mail because seems she was only one for Germany, same i bought my black Guccissima Hobo on Summer Private Sales. There were 2 , suddenly online and  same second were sold.
Till  now from Gucci.com pic.
What do you think? Size 32,5 cm x22 cm x 10,5 cm
There are more one ,maybe two. I saw now. Who can and like can buy there


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Bergdorf has these 2 bags on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3539400



May you share the link please?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> May you share the link please?


Of course. 
I hope this works. 
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Gucc...219100/c.cat?ecid=BGEM__D112716_SL&ncx=n&uEm=


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Of course.
> I hope this works.
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Gucc...219100/c.cat?ecid=BGEM__D112716_SL&ncx=n&uEm=



Thank you Dear!![emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> Hope you get it! I love that red... so pretty!



Im very excited!  It's coming on Wednesday!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

DSW has a handful of shoes in a handful of sizes marked down to $99.00. A year and a half ago I bought a few pairs and was happy to get them for $249.00 lol

http://m.dsw.com/browse?Dy=1&Nty=1&Ntt=Gucci


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Im very excited!  It's coming on Wednesday!!
> 
> View attachment 3539512


Awesome!


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Im very excited!  It's coming on Wednesday!!
> 
> View attachment 3539512



So happy 4U!!!!!


----------



## baghagg

Johnpauliegal said:


> Im very excited!  It's coming on Wednesday!!
> 
> View attachment 3539512


Your tenacity paid off,  literally!   [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Ps. What was the final price?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> Awesome!





Maracucha said:


> So happy 4U!!!!!





baghagg said:


> Your tenacity paid off,  literally!   [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Ps. What was the final price?



Why thank you ladies. 

Originally $850; marked down to $510, with $45.26 tax (damn tax lol).  
Final price $555.26


----------



## Tracton0304

Johnpauliegal said:


> Why thank you ladies.
> 
> Originally $850; marked down to $510, with $45.26 tax (damn tax lol).
> Final price $555.26


Great find


----------



## Tracton0304

Picked up this bag yesterday but not sure i want to keep it or not


----------



## Maracucha

Tracton0304 said:


> Picked up this bag yesterday but not sure i want to keep it or not



It's gorgeous!! Keep it[emoji106]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Tracton0304 said:


> Great find






Tracton0304 said:


> Picked up this bag yesterday but not sure i want to keep it or not



It's a beautiful bag!  Once you go out with her I'm certain you would love it more. 

Is there a reason why you are uncertain? Was there something else you had in mind?  I know sometimes I buy something and had doubts until I decide to wear it and are happy I decided to keep it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hurry. This is on Neiman's site NOW!


----------



## Tracton0304

Johnpauliegal said:


> It's a beautiful bag!  Once you go out with her I'm certain you would love it more.
> 
> Is there a reason why you are uncertain? Was there something else you had in mind?  I know sometimes I buy something and had doubts until I decide to wear it and are happy I decided to keep it.



I also ordered the Marmont too, should be here soon


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Tracton0304 said:


> I also ordered the Marmont too, should be here soon



That's beautiful!  I'm glad you got in on that sale from Bergdorf's! (??) 

Is that the reason why you may want to return that other bag since you got this one?


----------



## Crunchy2

Suzy-P said:


> One was, i bought. I wanted Soho Disco but they are not on Sales on Gucci.com,  few minutes ago i saw between all bags this one, under Exclusive Preview was not , was under the bags with sign "Exclusive Preview" .
> I was not sure until i got E-Mail because seems she was only one for Germany, same i bought my black Guccissima Hobo on Summer Private Sales. There were 2 , suddenly online and  same second were sold.
> Till  now from Gucci.com pic.
> What do you think? Size 32,5 cm x22 cm x 10,5 cm
> There are more one ,maybe two. I saw now. Who can and like can buy there
> 
> View attachment 3539418



 If I could find it, I would buy it [emoji16]


----------



## Suzy-P

Crunchy2 said:


> If I could find it, I would buy it [emoji16]


I think there was one- or 2 bags for a few minutes.


----------



## Vancang

paula3boys said:


> This red Swing leather card case sold out on sale so I'm happy I ordered it in time
> View attachment 3535759
> 
> 
> I ordered pale pink too, but didn't like it. Is it just me or does pale pink swing leather look dirty/used? I saw the wristlet at Nordstrom and looked same. I was hoping I'd love it for my rose ballerine Louis Vuitton interior bags. [emoji853]



This is beautiful....what was the sale price if you don't mind? I will be checking....enjoy it!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> Then there were two. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3539335


I bought something similar at the Gucci outlet last night along with a scarf.


----------



## KimBoon

Bought this in the Gucci outlet. Couldn't resist because it is so cute!! Later i found out it was made just for outlet so i was a little disappointed...

It costed me 351 euro, not bad at all!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I bought something similar at the Gucci outlet last night along with a scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540170
> View attachment 3540171


I love your purchases. 
The bag is beautiful!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

KimBoon said:


> Bought this in the Gucci outlet. Couldn't resist because it is so cute!! Later i found out it was made just for outlet so i was a little disappointed...


Why? I love it! The color is beautiful and it's functional/versatile.  Do you see my bag above your post? Yep, from the OUTLET last night and don't care, scarf too LOL!! Enjoy that bag and carry her with pride! I'm carrying her today, at least your bag has an additional long strap LOL!! I added my MK quilted selma strap and it works perfectly.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

KimBoon said:


> Bought this in the Gucci outlet. Couldn't resist because it is so cute!! Later i found out it was made just for outlet so i was a little disappointed...


Are you kidding?  This is gorgeous outlet or not! 
I love it so much that although I couldn't get it in red, I am getting the black one from the outlet in Cabazon. I should be receiving it in about a week.  But I'm ok with that since I just purchased a red Soho leather mini chain bag yesterday. I should be receiving it tomorrow.


----------



## KimBoon

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Why? I love it! The color is beautiful and it's functional/versatile.  Do you see my bag above your post? Yep, from the OUTLET last night and don't care, scarf too LOL!! Enjoy that bag and carry her with pride!


Hehe you say the same as my boyfriend is saying. I still LOVE the bag though!


----------



## KimBoon

Johnpauliegal said:


> Are you kidding?  This is gorgeous outlet or not!
> I love it so much that although I couldn't get it in red, I am getting the black one from the outlet in Cabazon. I should be receiving it in about a week.  But I'm ok with that since I just purchased a red Soho leather mini chain bag yesterday. I should be receiving it tomorrow.


Aaah really you gonna take it in black? I think in black it will be beautifull as well. The SA told me she had still a few of this. Still i asked her if she can hold it apart, she wanted for just an hour. When i came back ALL the other ones where gone, glad i asked her to hold it back for one hour haha!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love your purchases.
> The bag is beautiful!


Thanks! I added my black MK quilted selma strap and the golds are a perfect match. It looks pretty good as a crossbody, BIG but it works.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

KimBoon said:


> Aaah really you gonna take it in black? I think in black it will be beautifull as well. The SA told me she had still a few of this. Still i asked her if she can hold it apart, she wanted for just an hour. When i came back ALL the other ones where gone, glad i asked her to hold it back for one hour haha!


Yeah unfortunately they didn't have it in red. But I do however have a red guccisima messenger bag I got last year. I have t used it yet  
I got this from the Gucci on line sale last year.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

KimBoon said:


> Hehe you say the same as my boyfriend is saying. I still LOVE the bag though!


It was my husband's idea to get it. He bought a new truck last night and told me since it was taking soooo long I could get a new bag if we were done before the outlet closed --SORRY, but the numbers are NOT adding up! I should have gotten like 20-30 bags last night considering what he chose LOL!!  I love both of my purchases regardless.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks! I added my black MK quilted selma strap and the golds are a perfect match. It looks pretty good as a crossbody, BIG but it works.


I would love to see what it looks like with the strap if you don't mind.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> I would love to see what it looks like with the strap if you don't mind.


Still in my PJ's, but hope this helps. I'm going to check out pricing on an actual GUCCI strap but for right now this will do just fine. The stationary shoulder strap doesn't get in the way in case you were wondering and I'm not bothered by it sitting "up" like that. Give me your honest opinion, does it look OK?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Still in my PJ's, but hope this helps. I'm going to check out pricing on an actual GUCCI strap but for right now this will do just fine. The stationary shoulder strap doesn't get in the way in case you were wondering and I'm not bothered by it sitting "up" like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540187


That's great!  Thanks for enlightening me. The stationary shoulder strap wouldn't bother me either. 
Awhile back I purchased a long black strap from Prada. This would work great with a few Gucci bags I have with a small stationary straps. 
Thanks for the great idea!  
Don't know why I never tried it before.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> That's great!  Thanks for enlightening me. The stationary shoulder strap wouldn't bother me either.
> Awhile back I purchased a long black strap from Prada. This would work great with a few Gucci bags I have with a small stationary straps.
> Thanks for the great idea!
> Don't know why I never tried it before.


The stationary bag strap will eventually slouch along with the rest of the bag. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Suzy-P

The Sale items on NM can be shipped only in US and Canada.... No Chance.
I bought on Gucci.com one and i cancelled the order, it was a Soho in red-white-blue , was only one for Europe i think and wasn't under Preview but where all bags . I wanted re-buy this Soho in few minutes again but i didn't find anymore but i saw the white Soho Disco and i bought it. The big Soho was 890 euro and the Soho Disco 475 euro . 40% .


----------



## Suzy-P

Any customers of mytheresa.com? I got an Invitation for Private Sales but weren't any Gucci items ,mytheresa.com send also daily "Our favorite brand" link and there are the items with reduced Prices. Every  day i get this e-mails  exept before yesterday and yesterday.
If somebody knows? Last time mytheresa.com has few Gucci items on Sales but were sold at the same Moment. I was so stupid to don't buy any clothes from Gucci on Private Sales on NAP, were only 3 days 
In any case, Gucci Public Sales last winter were at the beginning of January. Ok , it was practically first Alessandro Michele's collection and they decided to don'tgo on Sales but some items were available.  I think the Exclusive Preview will go on Public, there are still many items available.


----------



## Suzy-P

Johnpauliegal said:


> Saks Gucci private sale still has these bags on the site. You would use code GUC40 at checkout to get 40% off
> 
> View attachment 3540217


No Chance at all. Every item i choose there, full Price too- "Cann't be shipped in Germany" . Same with Saks. Only US and Canada.
Don't you know about mytheresa.com with their days "Our favorite designer" ? 2 Days weren't any e-mails, only today again with Brunelli Cucinelli .
The Invitation for Privat Sales didn't help me , i took a look for few times ,there were no Gucci, today i saw there are too many Gucci items under sold out....


----------



## Suzy-P

So sad that Gucci.com  hasn't any Marmont shoes on Exclusive Preview, i sold my pair but i want buy one more. I like them,they are classic, leather with the 5 cm heel are my favorites in Marmonts collection... But i'm a "Special" case, Gucci "addict" .lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The Neiman Marcus & Bergdorf Goodman's Gucci sale is over. 
Hope you guys were able to get what you wanted.


----------



## paula3boys

Vancang said:


> This is beautiful....what was the sale price if you don't mind? I will be checking....enjoy it!!


It was $129 plus tax, but red sold out shortly after I ordered it. I then ordered fuchsia, which will be here tomorrow and that sold out shortly after I ordered it as well. I had purchased pale pink, but it looked dirty so I returned it. That also ended up selling out. Those little card cases were a great deal!

Now the Gucci site's sale is over so the prices for what didn't sell out are back to normal.


----------



## loveshoes1

Saks has the Camelia disco back online.


----------



## ilysukixD

loveshoes1 said:


> Saks has the Camelia disco back online.


I see it too, but it's for full price!!


----------



## ilysukixD

I contacted SAKS if they would be able to ship my pre order for the soho disco in camelia but they said it's different item and need to wait until my pre order ships out .____.


----------



## Vancang

paula3boys said:


> It was $129 plus tax, but red sold out shortly after I ordered it. I then ordered fuchsia, which will be here tomorrow and that sold out shortly after I ordered it as well. I had purchased pale pink, but it looked dirty so I returned it. That also ended up selling out. Those little card cases were a great deal!
> 
> Now the Gucci site's sale is over so the prices for what didn't sell out are back to normal.



Really,it has ended? That's sad...I will keep trying to find one!! It was a great deal!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

loveshoes1 said:


> Saks has the Camelia disco back online.





ilysukixD said:


> I see it too, but it's for full price!!





ilysukixD said:


> I contacted SAKS if they would be able to ship my pre order for the soho disco in camelia but they said it's different item and need to wait until my pre order ships out .____.



I see that. I want to now too not later lmao. Yeah I tried checking out with my discount code but it wouldn't accept the code of GUC40.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The Saks discount code doesn't appear to be working on any item.


----------



## papertiger

I went over all sale inventory, sorry 'preview'  , yesterday with my SA, nothing there for me at all, there's no point in buying something just because it's in the sale. Happy to see my lovely SA though. 

Then on to different store to pick-up some men's jewellery for my beloved because I couldn't get his size. Silly SA there wrapped-up the wrong ring (although I paid for the right one) so now I have to go back - seriously maybe Gucci has become too popular .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> I went over all sale inventory, sorry 'preview'  , yesterday with my SA, nothing there for me at all, there's no point in buying something just because it's in the sale. Happy to see my lovely SA though.
> 
> Then on to different store to pick-up some men's jewellery for my beloved because I couldn't get his size. Silly SA there wrapped-up the wrong ring (although I paid for the right one) so now I have to go back - seriously maybe Gucci has become too popular .


Aww man, sorry to hear that they wrapped up the wrong ring PT; it's a good thing you opened it up. 
I hear what you're saying about purchasing something just because it's on sale. I didn't get an "invite" and I'm kind of glad; however I did wind up getting a few items from Saks and NM. 
I definitely need to go to Gucci-anonymous lol ; my addiction is terrible.


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Aww man, sorry to hear that they wrapped up the wrong ring PT; it's a good thing you opened it up.
> I hear what you're saying about purchasing something just because it's on sale. I didn't get an "invite" and I'm kind of glad; however I did wind up getting a few items from Saks and NM.
> I definitely need to go to Gucci-anonymous lol ; my addiction is terrible.



You should start a thread called Gucci-Addict Anonymous, I'll join


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I went over all sale inventory, sorry 'preview'  , yesterday with my SA, nothing there for me at all, there's no point in buying something just because it's in the sale. Happy to see my lovely SA though.
> 
> Then on to different store to pick-up some men's jewellery for my beloved because I couldn't get his size. Silly SA there wrapped-up the wrong ring (although I paid for the right one) so now I have to go back - seriously maybe Gucci has become too popular .



Sorry about your ring fiasco. 

I am trying not to buy unless I love it. Too much sale chasing for me.  I find myself thinking about buying things just because it's on sale, particularly smaller items like wallets etc. the reality is I want something else not on sale like a Tian piece.  Trying to hold off to purchase my true desires.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

papertiger said:


> You should start a thread called Gucci-Addict Anonymous, I'll join


Oh my, do I need it desperately lol. D/k if it should be a thread about not being able to resist the temptation of a sale or a thread as a support group to deter us from temptation lol. (Since last month I had gotten the black studded disco, the disco in Camelia on pre-order, a red Soho  on strap (coming today) and a black guccisima dome top handle/crossbody bag (coming by Monday) lol. Meanwhile I have 23 bags (15 which I haven't used yet)!


----------



## papertiger

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh my, do I need it desperately lol. D/k if it should be a thread about not being able to resist the temptation or a thread as a support group to deter us from temptation lol. *(Since last month I had gotten the black studded disco, the disco in Camelia on pre-order, a red disco on strap (coming today) and a black guccisima dome top handle/crossbody bag (coming by Monday) lol*. *Meanwhile I have 23 bags (15 which I haven't used yet)!*



Both probably LOL. IMO, the first step to stopping neg/detrimental behaviour is to recognise one has an issue, the second is to ask for help/help others. 

That's a lot of bags without using. I have 35-ish Gucci bags (I used to have a list on my phone but that phone died) and prob only don't use 2 very much. 

There is an old one actually, but I can't remember what it was called and the Gucci forum is full of new members now.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Sorry about your ring fiasco.
> 
> I am trying not to buy unless I love it. Too much sale chasing for me.  I find myself thinking about buying things just because it's on sale, particularly smaller items like wallets etc. the reality is I want something else not on sale like a Tian piece.  Trying to hold off to purchase my true desires.



Sales can be a bit of an 'own goal' unless you actually need or had wanted it before. I have had some good and useful items (and great presents bought for others) bought in the sale though, a bracelet I was in love with for a while went on sale and it was only them I could justify the price as the retail was ridiculous even for Gucci. 

As @Johnpauliegal wrote, luckily I opened the package to check (I don't usually). It's only on the way home I noticed she'd given me the thin version for the price of the wide. I won't be able to go back till next week, I could def do without it.


----------



## natalia0128

Hey ladies, 
if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
Styles and color
Thank you


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh my, do I need it desperately lol. D/k if it should be a thread about not being able to resist the temptation of a sale or a thread as a support group to deter us from temptation lol. (Since last month I had gotten the black studded disco, the disco in Camelia on pre-order, a red Soho  on strap (coming today) and a black guccisima dome top handle/crossbody bag (coming by Monday) lol. Meanwhile I have 23 bags (15 which I haven't used yet)!


Hahas on the same boat as you, I just purchased two soho disco during this gucci sales and I have over 30 bags and most of the bags are unused >.<" I'm addicted to bags especially for sales!


----------



## BetterKnownAsB

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490



The red shoes on the left would be more versatile!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Hahas on the same boat as you, I just purchased two soho disco during this gucci sales and I have over 30 bags and most of the bags are unused >.<" I'm addicted to bags especially for sales!


This is too cute and funny. 
Papertiger suggested starting a thread on this so I did. 
If you want,  maybe you can copy your post and put it on the other thread.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490



I just love the red ones. They are adorable. 
You should base your decision as to Which shoes would match your wardrobe and accessories more?


----------



## baghagg

Red!


----------



## paula3boys

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490



Red


----------



## kbell

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490


definitely Red!


----------



## mkr

Red


----------



## papertiger

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490



Obviously red have the popular vote but I love the blue more


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh my, do I need it desperately lol. D/k if it should be a thread about not being able to resist the temptation of a sale or a thread as a support group to deter us from temptation lol. (Since last month I had gotten the black studded disco, the disco in Camelia on pre-order, a red Soho  on strap (coming today) and a black guccisima dome top handle/crossbody bag (coming by Monday) lol. Meanwhile I have 23 bags (15 which I haven't used yet)!





ilysukixD said:


> Hahas on the same boat as you, I just purchased two soho disco during this gucci sales and I have over 30 bags and most of the bags are unused >.<" I'm addicted to bags especially for sales!



Helloooo!!! Same here[emoji85][emoji85] I'm sure more addicted to sales than bags[emoji85] shame on me!!


----------



## Maracucha

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490



The red ones!!


----------



## tweetie1288

Johnpauliegal said:


> Im very excited!  It's coming on Wednesday!!
> 
> View attachment 3539512


You're gonna love it. I have the purple one!!


----------



## SARM4800

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490



[emoji170] blue


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490



Blue - they look better on your foot. (I tried the red & they make your foot look more stubby/squatty, if that makes sense.) The blue color is amazing! I can think of a millions ways to wear them. Generally, I would substitute blue for the black shoes and not overthink when & how to wear these.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490


Did you decide which ones you're gonna get?  Are any of them on sale?  
I didn't buy any shoes this time.


----------



## natalia0128

Johnpauliegal said:


> Did you decide which ones you're gonna get?  Are any of them on sale?
> I didn't buy any shoes this time.



Yes, I got it during private sales last couple weeks. 
The size run different on style too.
I was thinking to keep the blue one since I have another red flat in Vara Salvatore, but my mom told me it looks old on me.


----------



## viettran25

Did the winter private sale already pass? :/


----------



## RTA

natalia0128 said:


> Hey ladies,
> if you have to choose between these two, which one would you rather get?
> Styles and color
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3541490


Get the red! We'll be twins.


----------



## Bag*Snob

@natalia0128  I think the blue look better on the feet.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

natalia0128 said:


> Yes, I got it during private sales last couple weeks.
> The size run different on style too.
> I was thinking to keep the blue one since I have another red flat in Vara Salvatore, but my mom told me it looks old on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543198
> 
> View attachment 3543199


Thanks for the visual. They both look lovely.


----------



## paula3boys

viettran25 said:


> Did the winter private sale already pass? :/



Yes, it's over


----------



## viettran25

paula3boys said:


> Yes, it's over


Ahh thank you :/


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I would keep both.  I'm a little ridiculous LOL!!


----------



## kbell

natalia0128 said:


> Yes, I got it during private sales last couple weeks.
> The size run different on style too.
> I was thinking to keep the blue one since I have another red flat in Vara Salvatore, but my mom told me it looks old on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543198
> 
> View attachment 3543199


Now that I see them on your feet - keep both? They're so different... but both beautiful.
And I don't think the blue looks old... with the right outfit they'd look amazing!


----------



## meowmix318

I think the blue shoes does give a more mature look but who cares? I am sure you can still rock it.

Sent from my SM-T350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gucci girl

I never even got an email from Gucci... so disappointed I missed the sale....


----------



## CrazyCool01

Anyone  from Australia with any info on sale please

Thanks


----------



## nadianostalgia

Hi, does anyone here have the email address of the Gucci outlet in Woodbury and the one in Cabazon?
Thank you!


----------



## randomrona8083

I've been eyeing the Gucci Disco Soho and have been waiting for the sale. It looks like I've missed it . Anyone know if the sale will be public?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

nadianostalgia said:


> Hi, does anyone here have the email address of the Gucci outlet in Woodbury and the one in Cabazon?
> Thank you!





Hi. The SA for Canazon is listed on the NO CHAT THREAD 
He is great!  He's the one that located the Black Gucci Studded Soho Disco for me last month. ,)
(I haven't seen any SAs listed for Woodbury.)

Good luck.


----------



## nadianostalgia

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3544756
> 
> Hi. The SA for Canazon is listed on the NO CHAT THREAD
> He is great!  He's the one that located the Black Gucci Studded Soho Disco for me last month. ,)
> (I haven't seen any SAs listed for Woodbury.)
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you very much!


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyone anxiously waiting for their Camelia Soho Disco to arrive? It's been almost 3 weeks since I placed the pre order and I can't simply wait till 1/11 to have it ship.  I can't imagine if they happens to cancel the order.


----------



## so_me

DSW has an extra $20 off  $99  (or $10 off 49 &  $40 off $199 )thru 12/13 ... The Gucci shoes are only $80! The mocs were sold out in my size but I was able to get navy flats with interlocking GG buckle... that were in patiently waiting in my cart for the last week. Note: Final sale only for Gucci.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> DSW has an extra $20 off  $99  (or $10 off 49 &  $40 off $199 )thru 12/13 ... The Gucci shoes are only $80! The mocs were sold out in my size but I was able to get navy flats with interlocking GG buckle... that were in patiently waiting in my cart for the last week. Note: Final sale only for Gucci.


Hi. Yeah I posted this for a member in the authentication thread who was going to buy them from Tradesy for $200 lol. That's crazy!
Hey thats awesome you were able to get a pair in your size!!


----------



## kbell

so_me said:


> DSW has an extra $20 off  $99  (or $10 off 49 &  $40 off $199 )thru 12/13 ... The Gucci shoes are only $80! The mocs were sold out in my size but I was able to get navy flats with interlocking GG buckle... that were in patiently waiting in my cart for the last week. Note: Final sale only for Gucci.


Ever since I discovered DSW carried some Gucci shoes years ago I check periodically & they NEVER have my size in what I want... booo!


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Yeah I posted this for a member in the authentication thread who was going to buy them from Tradesy for $200 lol. That's crazy!
> Hey thats awesome you were able to get a pair in your size!!


I saw your post and orignally posted on that thread ... and then removed it and put it here.  At $80 a pair...If I knew these shoes would fit...I would buy more then one color.  The mocs sold out in my size 9 1/2... I was tempted to buy a 10 because the reviews said they were narrow.  But my foot is on the narrow side anyway.   I need to resist because they are are a final sale. I too, bought a black pair of fabric/leather flats last year at a much higher price.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> I saw your post and orignally posted on that thread ... and then removed it and put it here.  At $80 a pair...If I knew these shoes would fit...I would buy more then one color.  The mocs sold out in my size 9 1/2... I was tempted to buy a 10 because the reviews said they were narrow.  But my foot is on the narrow side anyway.   I need to resist because they are are a final sale. I too, bought a black pair of fabric/leather flats last year at a much higher price.


Yeah they had the same sale awhile ago. 
I also got 1/2 size bigger. I had gotten the black and red pair for $99; And the brown pair for $79. This time around the sizes are very limited and they usually don't get more in so I'm glad I got them when I did. 
I could've sworn I posted the sale sometime ago on 2 occasions. Sorry you guys didn't see it.


----------



## Peter Pan1

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone anxiously waiting for their Camelia Soho Disco to arrive? It's been almost 3 weeks since I placed the pre order and I can't simply wait till 1/11 to have it ship.  I can't imagine if they happens to cancel the order.


I also pre ordered the disco and have heard nothing yet. I hope we still are getting them!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Anyone anxiously waiting for their Camelia Soho Disco to arrive? It's been almost 3 weeks since I placed the pre order and I can't simply wait till 1/11 to have it ship.  I can't imagine if they happens to cancel the order.





Peter Pan1 said:


> I also pre ordered the disco and have heard nothing yet. I hope we still are getting them!!



I also pre-ordered the disco and I haven't heard anything about a cancellation. All it states on my invoice is that it should arrive no later than 1/11 and that it may ship sooner. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> I also pre-ordered the disco and I haven't heard anything about a cancellation. All it states on my invoice is that it should arrive no later than 1/11 and that it may ship sooner. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 3546454



Same here!!![emoji51]


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yeah they had the same sale awhile ago.
> I also got 1/2 size bigger. I had gotten the black and red pair for $99; And the brown pair for $79. This time around the sizes are very limited and they usually don't get more in so I'm glad I got them when I did.
> I could've sworn I posted the sale sometime ago on 2 occasions. Sorry you guys didn't see it.
> 
> View attachment 3546432


I must  have missed reading your post on the last sale. Inventory was better a few weeks ago in my size.  Did you 1/2 size up on the red or brown lower heel interlocking gg pump? I bought same style flats in reg size.I was wondering how much different the larger size fit?  They have your brown pumps in 1/2 size larger.... calling my name ...lol. I think they are phasing them out too.... they had these shoes at various prices for quite awhile. I saw similar shoes at the outlet a few weeks ago ... much higher prices.


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> I also pre-ordered the disco and I haven't heard anything about a cancellation. All it states on my invoice is that it should arrive no later than 1/11 and that it may ship sooner. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 3546454





Maracucha said:


> Same here!!![emoji51]


I misread and thought it was after 1/11.  I looked my order up as see it is supposed be arriving before 1/11. No updates on mine either... I  hope it ships right after New Years ...Pay that bill next year ...lol


----------



## ilysukixD

so_me said:


> I misread and thought it was after 1/11.  I looked my order up as see it is supposed be arriving before 1/11. No updates on mine either... I  hope it ships right after New Years ...Pay that bill next year ...lol


I'm hoping they will bill me by this month since I get 5% cash back from my CC and on top of that 8% from ****** ;D


----------



## so_me

ilysukixD said:


> I'm hoping they will bill me by this month since I get 5% cash back from my CC and on top of that 8% from ****** ;D



That is true...  I wonder if Mr. Rebates cash back falls off if order remains open over 30 days?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Did you 1/2 size up on the red or brown lower heel interlocking gg pump? I bought same style flats in reg size.I was wondering how much different the larger size fit?  They have your brown pumps in 1/2 size larger.... calling my name ...lol.



Hi I was out yesterday. Are you still interested in purchasing them?  Do they still have your size 1/2 size up?  Let me know and I will go to my shoes boxes, find them lol, and try them on and give you a perspective of how the sizing is.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

kbell said:


> On Saks right now...
> View attachment 3547146






So glad I didn't see this earlier.  Lmaoooooooo.  It's gorgeous


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi I was out yesterday. Are you still interested in purchasing them?  Do they still have your size 1/2 size up?  Let me know and I will go to my shoes boxes, find them lol, and try them on and give you a perspective of how the sizing is.


No ... that's ok ... I am sticking one pair.  Pretty sure they will go on sale again.  This way I can see how they fit in my regular size.  Thanks for offering to help.


----------



## kbell

SugahSweetTee said:


> So glad I didn't see this earlier.  Lmaoooooooo.  It's gorgeous



Agree! It's beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

kbell said:


> On Saks right now...
> View attachment 3547146



OMG, that's just gorgeous, Gorgeous, GGorgeous. It's leather lined too but can we put the offers on the 'no chat' thread please so everyone can see them, TYx

I've moved the offers, if anyone would like to see the Med Lady Web in pale blue python it's 'over there', sorry for any inconvenience, just trying to keep things organised.


----------



## CrazyCool01

What is happening with gucci sale in UK and Australia anyone ???


----------



## papertiger

CrazyCool01 said:


> What is happening with gucci sale in UK and Australia anyone ???



Still on in the UK. Seriously nothing left in the stores but there are still a few bits online (UK)


----------



## CrazyCool01

Thanks papertiger 





papertiger said:


> Still on in the UK. Seriously nothing left in the stores but there are still a few bits online (UK)


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sooooo.....I went to the outlet to pick up a few things for the kiddos last night and walked by the Gucci window. It's a true red microguccisima boston. The hubs said pick whatever you want, yeah....he doesn't have to say that twice believe me.  Merry Christmas to me and all the gals at TPF!! 
.


----------



## snibor

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Sooooo.....I went to the outlet to pick up a few things for the kiddos last night and walked by the Gucci window. It's a true red microguccisima boston. The hubs said pick whatever you want, yeah....he doesn't have to say that twice believe me.  Merry Christmas to me and all the gals at TPF!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556237



Love!!!


----------



## Maracucha

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Sooooo.....I went to the outlet to pick up a few things for the kiddos last night and walked by the Gucci window. It's a true red microguccisima boston. The hubs said pick whatever you want, yeah....he doesn't have to say that twice believe me.  Merry Christmas to me and all the gals at TPF!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556237



Enjoy it!! Perfect seasonal color[emoji173]️


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

snibor said:


> Love!!!


Thanks!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Maracucha said:


> Enjoy it!! Perfect seasonal color[emoji173]️


I have to agree, this red is perfect. Like that favorite tube of red lipstick that you continue to dig into once it's down past the nub and it's discontinued LOL!! Gucci does reds like no other, all of the different shades of red are GOOD!


----------



## Maracucha

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have to agree, this red is perfect. Like that favorite tube of red lipstick that you continue to dig into once it's down past the nub and it's discontinued LOL!! Gucci does reds like no other, all of the different shades of red are GOOD!



True!! That handbag is a perfect match with red lips[emoji126]


----------



## KBT39

Does anyone know if Gucci shoes are included in Saks day after Christmas 50% off sale? I'm trying to decide if I really want to subject myself to the madness!


----------



## enza991

hI,SOMEONE KNOWS IF THE FELINE BELT WILL BE ON SALE? BEST REGARDS


----------



## papertiger

enza991 said:


> hI,SOMEONE KNOWS IF THE FELINE BELT WILL BE ON SALE? BEST REGARDS



The wide tri-colour belt (white/green/red) is on sale, so far as I know that's the only one with the cat-head


----------



## enza991

papertiger said:


> The wide tri-colour belt (white/green/red) is on sale, so far as I know that's the only one with the cat-head


Thank you for your kind reply!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I hope all you lovely ladies received Gucci purchases for Christmas!  
(I haven't been around much because my cat of 15-1/2 years passed away 2 weeks ago.  )

On a happier note, I am still waiting to receive my Camilla Soho Disco Bag from Saks. Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies received Gucci purchases for Christmas!
> (I haven't been around much because my cat of 15-1/2 years passed away 2 weeks ago.  )
> 
> On a happier note, I am still waiting to receive my Camilla Soho Disco Bag from Saks. Has anyone received theirs yet?



So sorry about your cat.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies received Gucci purchases for Christmas!
> (I haven't been around much because my cat of 15-1/2 years passed away 2 weeks ago.  )
> 
> On a happier note, I am still waiting to receive my Camilla Soho Disco Bag from Saks. Has anyone received theirs yet?



I am sorry to hear about your cat. I to am waiting for the Soho Disco from Saks and have heard nothing.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> So sorry about your cat.





Peter Pan1 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your cat. I to am waiting for the Soho Disco from Saks and have heard nothing.


Thank you so much for your thoughts. A week before Christmas my son gave me this beautiful ornament of my cat Sylvester for my Christmas tree (a few years ago I put a Santa Hat on Sylvester  )
Here's the photo.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies received Gucci purchases for Christmas!
> (I haven't been around much because my cat of 15-1/2 years passed away 2 weeks ago.  )
> 
> On a happier note, I am still waiting to receive my Camilla Soho Disco Bag from Saks. Has anyone received theirs yet?



Ohh feel sorry for you!! Hope you are doing well. Concerning the saks order not I have no idea when it willarrive although it says no later than 01/11 [emoji849]


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies received Gucci purchases for Christmas!
> (I haven't been around much because my cat of 15-1/2 years passed away 2 weeks ago.  )
> 
> On a happier note, I am still waiting to receive my Camilla Soho Disco Bag from Saks. Has anyone received theirs yet?


I'm so sorry about your kitty   What a great momento the ornament makes!


----------



## Qteepiec

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts. A week before Christmas my son gave me this beautiful ornament of my cat Sylvester for my Christmas tree (a few years ago I put a Santa Hat on Sylvester  )
> Here's the photo.
> View attachment 3560763



Aww sorry about your loss. What a sweet ornament to remember your baby by. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies received Gucci purchases for Christmas!
> (I haven't been around much because my cat of 15-1/2 years passed away 2 weeks ago.  )
> 
> On a happier note, I am still waiting to receive my Camilla Soho Disco Bag from Saks. Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hope all you lovely ladies received Gucci purchases for Christmas!
> (I haven't been around much because my cat of 15-1/2 years passed away 2 weeks ago.  )
> 
> On a happier note, I am still waiting to receive my Camilla Soho Disco Bag from Saks. Has anyone received theirs yet?



I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet cat Sylvester.  The ornament your son gave you is precious. I haven't heard any updates either, on the Camilla Disco Bag ordered from Saks. Hopefully our orders will ship this week... fingers (& toes) crossed.


----------



## Bumbles

Hi there, 
I've had a break from Gucci, and thought I'd come back for the after Christmas sale, but didn't see anything on the website, or receive any email from Gucci. Is this correct?


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts. A week before Christmas my son gave me this beautiful ornament of my cat Sylvester for my Christmas tree (a few years ago I put a Santa Hat on Sylvester  )
> Here's the photo.
> View attachment 3560763


What a beautiful way to remember your cat. So precious


----------



## wheihk

The SA in Singapore told me that Gucci will no longer be having seasonal sale! Not even private sale. Is it true or just in Singapore/Asia? I saw no sale in Korea as well............


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> What is happening with gucci sale in UK and Australia anyone ???


I'm wondering the same.....There is nothing in Australia


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> I'm so sorry about your kitty   What a great momento the ornament makes!





Qteepiec said:


> Aww sorry about your loss. What a sweet ornament to remember your baby by.
> 
> Happy New Year!





so_me said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet cat Sylvester.  The ornament your son gave you is precious. I haven't heard any updates either, on the Camilla Disco Bag ordered from Saks. Hopefully our orders will ship this week... fingers (& toes) crossed.





Peter Pan1 said:


> What a beautiful way to remember your cat. So precious



Thank you my dear friends.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Just to let you know I received a text message from Saks stating that the Disco Bag in camila is available; but at full price!!

If it's still available how come we haven't received word of our shipment yet????


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Just to let you know I received a text message from Saks stating that the Disco Bag in camila is available; but at full price!!
> 
> If it's still available how come we haven't received word of our shipment yet????



Whattt?? I haven't had any message yet but from your message I'm affraid that we arenot getting ours Disco bags[emoji24][emoji24] that is a bad move from saks[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Just to let you know I received a text message from Saks stating that the Disco Bag in camila is available; but at full price!!
> 
> If it's still available how come we haven't received word of our shipment yet????





Maracucha said:


> Whattt?? I haven't had any message yet but from your message I'm affraid that we arenot getting ours Disco bags[emoji24][emoji24] that is a bad move from saks[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



I did a live chat today and was told it should ship by 1/11.  I asked if the inventory still has not been replenished .... and was told that was correct.  Not sure ... if this was just a scripted answers though.  Time will tell ... if our orders actually ship.  I  did notice the black and red disco bags are still on pre-order with a no later then 1/11 ship date too?


----------



## Sydvivmnl

Bumbles said:


> I'm wondering the same.....There is nothing in Australia



I went to their store in Sydney Star City Casino a week before Christmas; the SA said no sales happening.


----------



## Bumbles

Sydvivmnl said:


> I went to their store in Sydney Star City Casino a week before Christmas; the SA said no sales happening.


Oh ok. Guess they don't do it no more. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> I did a live chat today and was told it should ship by 1/11.  I asked if the inventory still has not been replenished .... and was told that was correct.  Not sure ... if this was just a scripted answers though.  Time will tell ... if our orders actually ship.  I  did notice the black and red disco bags are still on pre-order with a no later then 1/11 ship date too?



That's good to know. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I saw this online last night. I couldn't resist. 
I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## spartanwoman

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3566644
> 
> I saw this online last night. I couldn't resist.
> I should get it tomorrow.


What site did you find this on??


----------



## raspberrypink

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3566644
> 
> I saw this online last night. I couldn't resist.
> I should get it tomorrow.


I just saw this irl today at the boutique....no sale [emoji24] but it's absolutely gorgeous! Grab it if u can.... esp at this price!
I'm so jealous.....


----------



## Johnpauliegal

spartanwoman said:


> What site did you find this on??


I found it last night on line at Saks. (The size is 51 x 51).  If you put the item number in the search engine you can you can ask to be put on the wait list. I do that alot and every so often I would get a text message stating it's available. But you have to do it quick without hesitation because it goes fast as lightning lol. 



raspberrypink said:


> I just saw this irl today at the boutique....no sale [emoji24] but it's absolutely gorgeous! Grab it if u can.... esp at this price!
> I'm so jealous.....



 thanks. 
Why not try to be placed on the wait list. Maybe you can get it for the same price . 
---------


This is the item # 0400087139267
Good luck.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> That's good to know. Keeping fingers crossed.



Hopefully they aren't canceling our orders! I contacted CS and they also said expected shipment by 1/11. Hopefully they are actually getting new shipments from Gucci soon. I saw the black and red soho discos are on back ordered too, probably with the same shipments as ours?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Hopefully they aren't canceling our orders! I contacted CS and they also said expected shipment by 1/11. Hopefully they are actually getting new shipments from Gucci soon. I saw the black and red soho discos are on back ordered too, probably with the same shipments as ours?


3 days and counting. I can't believe they're making us wait till the bitter end for that Gucci disco bag we got in on.


----------



## applecidered

Alright fellow PFers, I'm attending a wedding in Austin next month and plan to drive down to the San Marcos outlet one morning for a peek at the Gucci outlet! It's been years since I've been to San Marcos, so what should I be expecting in terms of discounts or selection?


----------



## chloebagfreak

Gilt.com has many Gucci items on sale. I'm really surprised . They had blooms and Dionysis plus Princetowns mules. You do have to join with your email address.


----------



## lms910

applecidered said:


> Alright fellow PFers, I'm attending a wedding in Austin next month and plan to drive down to the San Marcos outlet one morning for a peek at the Gucci outlet! It's been years since I've been to San Marcos, so what should I be expecting in terms of discounts or selection?



I was there a few months ago and saw mostly last season styles. Prices werent as good as the semi annual sales either...maybe 30% off for bags. It just wasnt anything great.


----------



## Qteepiec

applecidered said:


> Alright fellow PFers, I'm attending a wedding in Austin next month and plan to drive down to the San Marcos outlet one morning for a peek at the Gucci outlet! It's been years since I've been to San Marcos, so what should I be expecting in terms of discounts or selection?



I have access to two outlets near me in the San Francisco Bay Area. It's hit or miss just showing up. A lot of past season or made for outlet items will go for sale at an additional 50% off. What you need is a relationship with a good sales associate. I've known mine for over 3 years now. Before him, I had another relationship with another SA for years before he left Gucci. My SA will text me items that they get from retail or when I go to the store to browse, he will pull things in the back for me that are in limited quantities or are in better condition than the floor items. What I've done before is call a store ahead of time and ask for a specific item. If the SA that picks up is helpful, I ask for his/her name and look for her when I arrive at the store. Usually ends with a good shopping experience.


----------



## Maracucha

Hello!! Any update on the Saks disco preorders? I just talked with CS and they told me that it's being processed and An email confirmatiin will send to me when it is filled. But no don't know when it'd be[emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Hello!! Any update on the Saks disco preorders? I just talked with CS and they told me that it's being processed and An email confirmatiin will send to me when it is filled. But no don't know when it'd be[emoji37][emoji37]


I just checked my account and there's still no updated status; still gonna keep my fingers crossed! 

FYI my order has said it's been processing since the day I ordered on 11/22. 

I'll be monitoring my account all day and post updates when and if received.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just checked my account and there's still no updated status; still gonna keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> FYI my order has said it's been processing since the day I ordered on 11/22.
> 
> I'll be monitoring my account all day and post updates when and if received.



"FYI my order has said it's been processing since the day I ordered on 11/22. "

As well as mine!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> "FYI my order has said it's been processing since the day I ordered on 11/22. "
> 
> As well as mine!!


Hi. Ok so I called Saks today and was informed it is out of stock!!  Meanwhile not long ago I received a text that it was available on my "wait list"; but mind you at full price!!

He asked if I wanted to be put on the wait list again. I told him why would I have to be placed on a wait list if I already placed my order back in November and am just waiting for my bag to arrive.  If it was available they should've started processing orders. 

He told me by the end of the day I should receive an email stating it is out of stock. 

This is very discouraging; it doesn't  look good.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Ok so I called Saks today and was informed it is out of stock!!  Meanwhile not long ago I received a text that it was available on my "wait list"; but mind you at full price!!
> 
> He asked if I wanted to be put on the wait list again. I told him why would I have to be placed on a wait list if I already placed my order back in November and am just waiting for my bag to arrive.  If it was available they should've started processing orders.
> 
> He told me by the end of the day I should receive an email stating it is out of stock.
> 
> This is very discouraging; it doesn't  look good.



How disappointing! I saw the bag in stock in December but was told that it was a different bag....


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Ok so I called Saks today and was informed it is out of stock!!  Meanwhile not long ago I received a text that it was available on my "wait list"; but mind you at full price!!
> 
> He asked if I wanted to be put on the wait list again. I told him why would I have to be placed on a wait list if I already placed my order back in November and am just waiting for my bag to arrive.  If it was available they should've started processing orders.
> 
> He told me by the end of the day I should receive an email stating it is out of stock.
> 
> This is very discouraging; it doesn't  look good.



Aw. So sorry.


----------



## barbee

My thoughts:  we ordered the bag.  If they say eventually it is out of stock, and it ever, say, in the next year, becomes available, they should honor the price.  If that happens, I will call and state my case.  What explanation could they give to not honor it?  Time will tell.
Then I ask myself, do I really need this Disco, as I have two others?


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Hi  long time lurker here but I also ordered from sacks this bag. I called and they said that they are awaiting shipment and they are not cancelling any orders. I also checked the Gucci website and the Disco soho is on back order as well, specifically the rose beige aka camellia. Gucci website says to expect shipping around  1/17 to 2/17 (feb) 

Let's keep the positive energy


----------



## ilysukixD

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Hi  long time lurker here but I also ordered from sacks this bag. I called and they said that they are awaiting shipment and they are not cancelling any orders. I also checked the Gucci website and the Disco soho is on back order as well, specifically the rose beige aka camellia. Gucci website says to expect shipping around  1/17 to 2/17 (feb)
> 
> Let's keep the positive energy



Hopefully this is true!! I just checked the Gucci website and it said the Rose beige is expected to ship out by 1/15-2/05.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Hi  long time lurker here but I also ordered from sacks this bag. I called and they said that they are awaiting shipment and they are not cancelling any orders. I also checked the Gucci website and the Disco soho is on back order as well, specifically the rose beige aka camellia. Gucci website says to expect shipping around  1/17 to 2/17 (feb)
> 
> Let's keep the positive energy



Yay! I hope this is true. I was beginning to give up. Thanks for the hopefully information!


----------



## Maracucha

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Hi  long time lurker here but I also ordered from sacks this bag. I called and they said that they are awaiting shipment and they are not cancelling any orders. I also checked the Gucci website and the Disco soho is on back order as well, specifically the rose beige aka camellia. Gucci website says to expect shipping around  1/17 to 2/17 (feb)
> 
> Let's keep the positive energy



Yeiii!! I was almost hitting my head on the wall Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I really want this bag, it would be my first disco since I ussually don't wear small bags.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Maracucha said:


> Yeiii!! I was almost hitting my head on the wall Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I really want this bag, it would be my first disco since I ussually don't wear small bags.


Me too! I really wants this bag and the color is a great neutral tone. Let's send the positive energy to the universe lol meanwhile we'll keep checking our inbox


----------



## Sweetielux_10

ilysukixD said:


> Hopefully this is true!! I just checked the Gucci website and it said the Rose beige is expected to ship out by 1/15-2/05.


Yes thank you for the posting the correct dates  lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

barbee said:


> My thoughts:  we ordered the bag.  If they say eventually it is out of stock, and it ever, say, in the next year, becomes available, they should honor the price.  If that happens, I will call and state my case.  What explanation could they give to not honor it?  Time will tell.
> Then I ask myself, do I really need this Disco, as I have two others?


I hear that!  When I got that text a few weeks ago, I should've bought it and ask to get it for the price that I had on back order.

I'm getting to the point where I am thinking the same thing as you, "do I really need/want this bag?"  I waited so long I'm starting to lose interest. (I also have 2 others. I have the black Studded disco and chocolate Bree Guccissima bags.)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Hi  long time lurker here but I also ordered from sacks this bag. I called and they said that they are awaiting shipment and they are not cancelling any orders. I also checked the Gucci website and the Disco soho is on back order as well, specifically the rose beige aka camellia. Gucci website says to expect shipping around  1/17 to 2/17 (feb)
> 
> Let's keep the positive energy





ilysukixD said:


> Hopefully this is true!! I just checked the Gucci website and it said the Rose beige is expected to ship out by 1/15-2/05.



Thanks for the update on expected dates. 
I still haven't received an email from Saks about the delay and it still lists 1/11. 

I know we got it for a great price, but I'm  at the point that I don't care if it comes in or not.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> I hear that!  When I got that text a few weeks ago, I should've bought it and ask to get it for the price that I had on back order.
> 
> I'm getting to the point where I am thinking the same thing as you, "do I really need/want this bag?"  I waited so long I'm starting to lose interest. (I also have 2 others. I have the black Studded disco and chocolate Bree Guccissima bags.)


Totally agree, I wished I should had purchased it back in December and then ask them to honor the price!!


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Good morning girlies and gents
So last night I decided to contact Saks costumer service and the rep said the following: the pre order works in a first come first serve. Which sounds completely ridiculous to me tbh. She also mentioned that Saks negotiates the amount bags with the vendor, so Saks doesn't know if the orders will be fulfilled. I thought about it, and if this is the case, then Saks has questionable business practices with their costumers, why am I getting on a waitlist, if they don't make it 100% clear to the costumer what the real deal is, and on top of that, they put a "expected ship day" that's very unethical. I hope they can work it out, it is only a handbag but I don't like to be mislead.

 These are my own views and not this websites or its members**


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The San Marcos outlet in Texas has these bags available for $479. 
(Lomited quantities). 

I broke and purchased the first one (brown). 



There are also other bags available. I can't figure how to post them.


----------



## AmorNChanel

ilysukixD said:


> Totally agree, I wished I should had purchased it back in December and then ask them to honor the price!!



I am also waiting for the Saks Gucci disco. I just called customer service and she said sometimes the shipment is delayed a week. She said that happens sometimes. She was unable to find any expected arrival or shipment date and did a search in store and on the web - nothing. Still hoping it will arrive soon.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Good morning girlies and gents
> So last night I decided to contact Saks costumer service and the rep said the following: the pre order works in a first come first serve. Which sounds completely ridiculous to me tbh. She also mentioned that Saks negotiates the amount bags with the vendor, so Saks doesn't know if the orders will be fulfilled. I thought about it, and if this is the case, then Saks has questionable business practices with their costumers, why am I getting on a waitlist, if they don't make it 100% clear to the costumer what the real deal is, and on top of that, they put a "expected ship day" that's very unethical. I hope they can work it out, it is only a handbag but I don't like to be mislead.
> 
> These are my own views and not this websites or its members**


 The waitlist policy is weird because of the " expect shipment date" which makes me to believe that they are going to fulfill the order (hence the tittle pre-order)


Johnpauliegal said:


> The San Marcos outlet in Texas has these bags available for $479.
> (Lomited quantities).
> 
> I broke and purchased the first one (brown).
> 
> View attachment 3572593
> 
> There are also other bags available. I can't figure how to post them.


congratulations! Enjoy your new purchase


----------



## paula3boys

barbee said:


> My thoughts:  we ordered the bag.  If they say eventually it is out of stock, and it ever, say, in the next year, becomes available, they should honor the price.  If that happens, I will call and state my case.  What explanation could they give to not honor it?  Time will tell.
> Then I ask myself, do I really need this Disco, as I have two others?


I know of zero retailers that would ever honor a price sometime in the next year, but maybe you would get lucky? 



Sweetielux_10 said:


> Good morning girlies and gents
> So last night I decided to contact Saks costumer service and the rep said the following: the pre order works in a first come first serve. Which sounds completely ridiculous to me tbh. She also mentioned that Saks negotiates the amount bags with the vendor, so Saks doesn't know if the orders will be fulfilled. I thought about it, and if this is the case, then Saks has questionable business practices with their costumers, why am I getting on a waitlist, if they don't make it 100% clear to the costumer what the real deal is, and on top of that, they put a "expected ship day" that's very unethical. I hope they can work it out, it is only a handbag but I don't like to be mislead.
> 
> These are my own views and not this websites or its members**


Actually it doesn't sound ridiculous to me as I work for a competitor and Gucci does have very different rules with each of its authorized resellers. They put some pretty strict rules on each one and if they aren't adhered in any way, they pull their merchandise completely from that store. It is not Saks fault at all. Gucci says what each company and even each of the locations within that company can or cannot carry. They also give some silly return rules at times where you can only return their product to the actual location that is authorized to sell it and not one of the other locations within the SAME company. If you have complaints, you should really be contacting Gucci!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sweetielux_10 said:


> The waitlist policy is weird because of the " expect shipment date" which makes me to believe that they are going to fulfill the order (hence the tittle pre-order)
> 
> congratulations! Enjoy your new purchase


Thank you.  It will probably arrive next week. I can't wait!


----------



## Suzy-P

Did somebody try see the Exclusive Preview on Gucci.com today? Morning it was still active , i wanted see now and it is deactivated. I don't see anymore. The items are again for full Price.
I stay on the wait list on Gucci.com 3 monthes now, the Union Jack shoes are so delicious but if i don't get them till 1 February i will cancel the order.
Hope to get them finally.


----------



## applecidered

Johnpauliegal said:


> The San Marcos outlet in Texas has these bags available for $479.
> (Lomited quantities).
> 
> I broke and purchased the first one (brown).
> 
> View attachment 3572593
> 
> There are also other bags available. I can't figure how to post them.



I would've bought the same one too!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I can't believe Saks is keeping us in the dark regarding the status of our Soho Disco Bag; it still states deliver on or before 1/11/2017. At least Gucci's site is keeping their customers updated regarding the status. It now lists 1/30-2/24 as an estimated delivery date.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Johnpauliegal said:


> I can't believe Saks is keeping us in the dark regarding the status of our Soho Disco Bag; it still states deliver on or before 1/11/2017. At least Gucci's site is keeping their customers updated regarding the status. It now lists 1/30-2/24 as an estimated delivery date.


As of today, the Gucci soho Camelia handbag is on pre order at the Saks website for $980. With an "expected ship date" of 2/11/17. Also, this is true for the black and red ones.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sweetielux_10 said:


> As of today, the Gucci soho Camelia handbag is on pre order at the Saks website for $980. With an "expected ship date" of 2/11/17. Also, this is true for the black and red ones.



Yeah I got a text message too. 
And yet no idea as to when the Camelia is coming in.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok. It appears that Saks finally updated their pre-order status for the Gucci Disco Bag in Camelia. Expected ship date is 2/11/2017.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. It appears that Saks finally updated their pre-order status for the Gucci Disco Bag in Camelia. Expected ship date is 2/11/2017.



Oooooh I see that on my account!!! Finally the status changed from open to back order expected ship date is no later than 1/11/2017. Anyway I check the item# and it's the same as the pre order for the camellia, so hopefully they will ship out our order soon!!!

Just contacted CS and they said they said Gucci has set the preorder date back again for this bag and listed to ship 2/11/2017.


----------



## jpark2

Anybody been to the outlets recently? I might take a trip soon and was wondering if there's anything new on the shelves.


----------



## snibor

I'm noticing bags at tj maxx. I saw a small black swing tote in clearance for $479 and today at another store I saw same bag but larger that was $800 not in clearance.


----------



## mkr

snibor said:


> I'm noticing bags at tj maxx. I saw a small black swing tote in clearance for $479 and today at another store I saw same bag but larger that was $800 not in clearance.


Where do you live?  BTW TJMaxx online has Gucci often.  I haven't looked in a while but I've seen it several times.


----------



## snibor

mkr said:


> Where do you live?  BTW TJMaxx online has Gucci often.  I haven't looked in a while but I've seen it several times.



New Jersey.  United States.


----------



## mkr

snibor said:


> New Jersey.  United States.


I live in the middle of nowhere.  My TJMaxx carries Tommy Hilfiger and maybe a MK.


----------



## snibor

mkr said:


> I live in the middle of nowhere.  My TJMaxx carries Tommy Hilfiger and maybe a MK.



These 2 stores are runway. The bags were mixed in but tied up so you can't remove unless you get sales associate.  I just happen to see them. But I stopped myself cauz I really dont need another black bag.


----------



## ilysukixD

snibor said:


> I'm noticing bags at tj maxx. I saw a small black swing tote in clearance for $479 and today at another store I saw same bag but larger that was $800 not in clearance.



Is this located at the Edgewater area? Does anyone recall how much were the swing tote on sale during last last winter sale? I see a lot of swing tote on eBay for $500-$600. I really like the swing tote but not sure if i really need it since I have 2  LV neverfulls but hardly use them for a while since I gave birth in May and expecting another one.


----------



## snibor

ilysukixD said:


> Is this located at the Edgewater area? Does anyone recall how much were the swing tote on sale during last last winter sale? I see a lot of swing tote on eBay for $500-$600. I really like the swing tote but not sure if i really need it since I have 2  LV neverfulls but hardly use them for a while since I gave birth in May and expecting another one.



No not near edgewater. And congrats!!


----------



## so_me

ilysukixD said:


> Oooooh I see that on my account!!! Finally the status changed from open to back order expected ship date is no later than 1/11/2017. Anyway I check the item# and it's the same as the pre order for the camellia, so hopefully they will ship out our order soon!!!
> 
> Just contacted CS and they said they said Gucci has set the preorder date back again for this bag and listed to ship 2/11/2017.


I received an email from saks saying the same thing ... updating ship date to 2/11. Encouraging news ... maybe "some day" our  orders will actually ship.


----------



## ilysukixD

Not sure if anyone posted here yet, but there's a sale going on DSW, with additional 25% off including Gucci shoes!!! Don't forget to use the code TAKE25
http://www.dsw.com/Womens-Shoes-Luxury-Gucci/_/N-lzz9
Only shoe sizes from 8-11! Quite bummed out that the last pair of flats in my size were sold out when I was ready to check out.


----------



## ilysukixD

snibor said:


> No not near edgewater. And congrats!!


Thank you!! My local TJmaxx doesn't have any designer brands and the only time I saw a couple of designer bags was at the Edgewater location, but I hardly go there.


----------



## Liberty817

ilysukixD said:


> Not sure if anyone posted here yet, but there's a sale going on DSW, with additional 25% off including Gucci shoes!!! Don't forget to use the code TAKE25
> http://www.dsw.com/Womens-Shoes-Luxury-Gucci/_/N-lzz9
> Only shoe sizes from 8-11! Quite bummed out that the last pair of flats in my size were sold out when I was ready to check out.



Thanks for heads up bought some cute flats for 80 shipped..woohoo!


----------



## Maracucha

so_me said:


> I received an email from saks saying the same thing ... updating ship date to 2/11. Encouraging news ... maybe "some day" our  orders will actually ship.



Yeii me too!! Just one more month ahead[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] keeping fingers crossed[emoji108]


----------



## purseaholic90

Maracucha said:


> Yeii me too!! Just one more month ahead[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] keeping fingers crossed[emoji108]



Hm.. I didn't receive a status update email. I just called CS and he told me to cancel my current order and re-order at the $980 price AND pay $15 for shipping. I complained and asked to speak to the manager because there's no way I would pay extra for an order that was processed since November. It's also ridiculous that they can't honor the price I paid in November for the same item. The CS rep later came back to me and told me he spoke to his manager. They told me to sit on my order and wait it out. What's going on?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

purseaholic90 said:


> Hm.. I didn't receive a status update email. I just called CS and he told me to cancel my current order and re-order at the $980 price AND pay $15 for shipping. I complained and asked to speak to the manager because there's no way I would pay extra for an order that was processed since November. It's also ridiculous that they can't honor the price I paid in November for the same item. The CS rep later came back to me and told me he spoke to his manager. They told me to sit on my order and wait it out. What's going on?



When I called awhile ago about my status; I was also told to cancel my order and ask to be placed on the waiting list;  no way I was going to let that happen!  They think we're stupid or something!  Yeah be placed on the waiting list only to pay $980 down the road. No thanks! I'm happy with my $588 price lol.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Maracucha said:


> Yeii me too!! Just one more month ahead[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] keeping fingers crossed[emoji108]


Lol! Yes! *fingers crossed* and it would be an awesome surprise if it came before then. But we'll see


----------



## AmorNChanel

I got an update order email too. Ship date now shows 2/11/17. Fingers crossed. I've never waited for a bag this long ever.


----------



## Maracucha

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Lol! Yes! *fingers crossed* and it would be an awesome surprise if it came before then. But we'll see





AmorNChanel said:


> I got an update order email too. Ship date now shows 2/11/17. Fingers crossed. I've never waited for a bag this long ever.



I know I know fingers crossed[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I feel as a little kid waiting for the Xmas morning just to open the presents[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## snibor

Another tj maxx find. It's not in clearance yet.   Long leather cross body strap.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

AmorNChanel said:


> I got an update order email too. Ship date now shows 2/11/17. Fingers crossed. I've never waited for a bag this long ever.


Lol me too! Not even for my Chanel bags (specially the WOC)  but the soho is just such a beauty!  Btw. asks has a new page layout for the order status, idk why but instead of "processed" the order status has changed to "Not submitted" Hmmm


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Maracucha said:


> I know I know fingers crossed[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I feel as a little kid waiting for the Xmas morning just to open the presents[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> snibor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another tj maxx find. It's not in clearance yet.   Long leather cross body strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584400
> 
> View attachment 3584401
> 
> 
> 
> wow .... the website also has fendi peekaboo's every now and then. But I usually don't see th classic colors on sale, same goes for Gucci (colors and styles)
Click to expand...


----------



## ilysukixD

https://www.luisaviaroma.com/women/catalog/lang_EN?search=gucci&FilterSublines=22
10% off All Gucci bags if not most Gucci bags
Use promo code : *DMXN10*
By the way on the website it said : Shipment is Free and there are no additional Import Fees to pay upon delivery. 
Prices online are ALL-INCLUSIVE, which means they include shipping, duty and import fees


----------



## AmorNChanel

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Lol me too! Not even for my Chanel bags (specially the WOC)  but the soho is just such a beauty!  Btw. asks has a new page layout for the order status, idk why but instead of "processed" the order status has changed to "Not submitted" Hmmm



Hmmm...my status still shows as back order (ship date changed) expected ship date is no later than 2/11/2017. Item may ship sooner than this date.   

Hope that helps.


----------



## ilysukixD

AmorNChanel said:


> Hmmm...my status still shows as back order (ship date changed) expected ship date is no later than 2/11/2017. Item may ship sooner than this date.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Mine still said expected ship date is no later than 1/11/2017 not 2/11/2017.
No email updates from Saks.


----------



## snibor

I really hope you guys get your bags!  Anxiously waiting along with you guys.


----------



## ilysukixD

Just got an email from SAKS, it said Back Order (Ship Date Changed) Expected ship date is no later than: 2/5/2017. Item may ship sooner than this date. 
Also on the checkout page it said, Latest Expected Ship Date2/5/2017. Item may ship sooner than this date.
I'm excited!!!! Please have our orders ship out!!!


----------



## AmorNChanel

ilysukixD said:


> Just got an email from SAKS, it said Back Order (Ship Date Changed) Expected ship date is no later than: 2/5/2017. Item may ship sooner than this date.
> Also on the checkout page it said, Latest Expected Ship Date2/5/2017. Item may ship sooner than this date.
> I'm excited!!!! Please have our orders ship out!!!



Just checked the Saks website. I placed it in my cart and all three colors show an expected ship date no later than 2/5/17.  I really hope it ships and soon!!


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Hmm has anyone checked on an iPad the sacks order status page? It's weird lol 
If I check on my laptop, it shows the date and back order but on the iPad is a totally different set up. Is it just me


----------



## ilysukixD

Strangely I logged into my account today my status changed from back order to not submitted... but I contacted CS and they said it is and the arrival date have pushed back to 2/10/2017....


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Strangely I logged into my account today my status changed from back order to not submitted... but I contacted CS and they said it is and the arrival date have pushed back to 2/10/2017....



Me too!! I logged this morning and it says the sAme as yours though I got an order update email last week..... actually I'm so tired of this that if I happen to get It, I will be more surprised than If not.


----------



## Peter Pan1

ilysukixD said:


> Strangely I logged into my account today my status changed from back order to not submitted... but I contacted CS and they said it is and the arrival date have pushed back to 2/10/2017....



I checked my order and have the same message as you ladies. I'm beginning to wonder if this will ever ship?


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Maracucha said:


> Me too!! I logged this morning and it says the sAme as yours though I got an order update email last week..... actually I'm so tired of this that if I happen to get It, I will be more surprised than If not.


Mhmm I feel the same way :/ although, Gucci website has a longer backorder date. But regardless, I will be surprise if we get them lol


----------



## snibor

Yet another at tj maxx. Swing totes I had seen are gone.


----------



## befrank

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Mhmm I feel the same way :/ although, Gucci website has a longer backorder date. But regardless, I will be surprise if we get them lol



So, it appears there's a new date again. Just received an email showing 2/17/17 as the new expected date for shipping. [emoji849]


----------



## Sweetielux_10

befrank said:


> So, it appears there's a new date again. Just received an email showing 2/17/17 as the new expected date for shipping. [emoji849]


Yep I got that email too... I wouldn't be surprise if they keep pushing the date. I think I would be much more shocked if they indeed ship by the new delivery date.


----------



## Peter Pan1

befrank said:


> So, it appears there's a new date again. Just received an email showing 2/17/17 as the new expected date for shipping. [emoji849]




I just received the same e mail. Here we go again!!


----------



## ilysukixD

befrank said:


> So, it appears there's a new date again. Just received an email showing 2/17/17 as the new expected date for shipping. [emoji849]


I know this isn't SAKS faults but seriously I want it to be shipped already or at least cancel my order.  The tortured of waiting and waiting and waiting hahas.


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> I know this isn't SAKS faults but seriously I want it to be shipped already or at least cancel my order.  The tortured of waiting and waiting and waiting hahas.





befrank said:


> So, it appears there's a new date again. Just received an email showing 2/17/17 as the new expected date for shipping. [emoji849]



Yep tha same email! Totatlly agree with you ilysukixD [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Piarpreet

I am desperately looking for this bag


----------



## ilysukixD

Once again the shipping date for the soho disco bag had pushed back to 3/2.... seriously


----------



## snibor

ilysukixD said:


> Once again the shipping date for the soho disco bag had pushed back to 3/2.... seriously



Oh no!!


----------



## Tracton0304

ilysukixD said:


> Once again the shipping date for the soho disco bag had pushed back to 3/2.... seriously



Same here


----------



## ilysukixD

snibor said:


> Oh no!!



I'm surprised they pushed back the delivery date because on the Gucci website, rose beige is finally available. Hopefully Saks would get their shipments soon!


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Once again the shipping date for the soho disco bag had pushed back to 3/2.... seriously





snibor said:


> Oh no!!





Tracton0304 said:


> Same here





ilysukixD said:


> I'm surprised they pushed back the delivery date because on the Gucci website, rose beige is finally available. Hopefully Saks would get their shipments soon!



And we will start counting again[emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## Peter Pan1

Maracucha said:


> And we will start counting again[emoji37][emoji37]



Yes, received the same message. How long will this go on until they just cancel these back orders?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The Gucci outlets are supposedly having a presidents day weekend sale starting Friday the 17th through the 20th. It's usually discontinued or low inventory items. Men's items are ALWAYS the best deals which sucks.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The Gucci outlets are supposedly having a presidents day weekend sale starting Friday the 17th through the 20th. It's usually discontinued or low inventory items. Men's items are ALWAYS the best deals which sucks.



Good deals on luggage too.


----------



## applecidered

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The Gucci outlets are supposedly having a presidents day weekend sale starting Friday the 17th through the 20th. It's usually discontinued or low inventory items. Men's items are ALWAYS the best deals which sucks.



Darn, wish I had an outlet near me! I was attending a wedding in Austin last weekend and managed to make a really quick detour to San Marcos. I did pick myself a small something... will post over the weekend!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SugahSweetTee said:


> Good deals on luggage too.


 
The email I received says the sale starts Thursday, not Friday. This is what's included in the sale.


----------



## paula3boys

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The email I received says the sale starts Thursday, not Friday. This is what's included in the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606877



Too bad it doesn't say what kinds they have!


----------



## Bee-licious

Weird because my order was confirmed by Saks but I haven't been receiving ANY emails about the back orders at all!!?!! I wonder if that means my order is doomed


----------



## Bee-licious

Bee-licious said:


> Weird because my order was confirmed by Saks but I haven't been receiving ANY emails about the back orders at all!!?!! I wonder if that means my order is doomed



Oh wait never mind it went to my spam


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

paula3boys said:


> Too bad it doesn't say what kinds they have!


I can tell you from experience that it's usually the discontinued handbags and slg's and very low inventory that make it into the half off category. I bought my daughter a crystal Boston for 200 at one of the sales and picked up a few keychains for 40 bucks. Everything is usually about 40% off regardless before the additional off. It's definitely worth a look when they have a sale especially if your looking for sunglasses, menswear, belts and travel gear. Shoes are hit or miss usually. You never know. I used to randomly show up and get coveted items that just happened to come in a shipment. Now they know me and I get a text if something in particular is unboxed that my SA thinks I might like. I Hop in my truck and go and get it LOL!


----------



## paula3boys

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I can tell you from experience that it's usually the discontinued handbags and slg's and very low inventory that make it into the half off category. I bought my daughter a crystal Boston for 200 at one of the sales and picked up a few keychains for 40 bucks. Everything is usually about 40% off regardless before the additional off. It's definitely worth a look when they have a sale especially if your looking for sunglasses, menswear, belts and travel gear. Shoes are hit or miss usually. You never know. I used to randomly show up and get coveted items that just happened to come in a shipment. Now they know me and I get a text if something in particular is unboxed that my SA thinks I might like. I Hop in my truck and go and get it LOL!



There were swing leather and Soho SLGs during the sale a few months ago and I had saved some to my wish list. They later said "discontinued" so I wondered if they are at the outlet. I wish there was an outlet near me!


----------



## snibor

paula3boys said:


> There were swing leather and Soho SLGs during the sale a few months ago and I had saved some to my wish list. They later said "discontinued" so I wondered if they are at the outlet. I wish there was an outlet near me!



I've been seeing swing totes at tj maxx


----------



## ilysukixD

I'm heading to Woodbury and hopefully I will find some discontinued swing or soho slgs!!


----------



## baghagg

ilysukixD said:


> I'm heading to Woodbury and hopefully I will find some discontinued swing or soho slgs!!


Ooooooh, let us know what else Woodbury has presently,  interested in  webbed anything!


----------



## ilysukixD

baghagg said:


> Ooooooh, let us know what else Woodbury has presently,  interested in  webbed anything!


Didn't find any slg I like, but i saw Lady Web in small and medium size in pink and I forgot the other color. I didn't check the price, since I wasn't interested and didn't see your post until I was on my back home. 
Doesn't seems to have that 40% off sale that someone else mentioned or maybe not today.


----------



## purseaholic90

Hmm.. Saks charged my credit card today for the soho disco but I didn't get any notifications that the bag's getting shipped. The order still says "Est. Delivery Not Available." I wish they updated us on what's going on


----------



## Johnpauliegal

purseaholic90 said:


> Hmm.. Saks charged my credit card today for the soho disco but I didn't get any notifications that the bag's getting shipped. The order still says "Est. Delivery Not Available." I wish they updated us on what's going on


Really???  I hadn't noticed!  I haven't even gotten any indication either. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Maracucha

purseaholic90 said:


> Hmm.. Saks charged my credit card today for the soho disco but I didn't get any notifications that the bag's getting shipped. The order still says "Est. Delivery Not Available." I wish they updated us on what's going on





Johnpauliegal said:


> Really???  I hadn't noticed!  I haven't even gotten any indication either. Keeping fingers crossed!



Like johnpauliegal I haven't been charged or anything that could be an indicator that finally the Disco Soho is on their way to me!! Fingers crossed[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
Hope you purseaholic90 get yours very soon!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

paula3boys said:


> There were swing leather and Soho SLGs during the sale a few months ago and I had saved some to my wish list. They later said "discontinued" so I wondered if they are at the outlet. I wish there was an outlet near me!


They had several swing totes yesterday afternoon. You could call them and see. No one seemed interested and they were half off....1-502-294-8837, ask for Kim. I didnt see anything new so I only bought a bag charm for my boston bags.


----------



## Bklyn84

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They had several swing totes yesterday afternoon. You could call them and see. No one seemed interested and they were half off....1-502-294-8837, ask for Kim. I didnt see anything new so I only bought a bag charm for my boston bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608467


Do you happen to remember what colors they had in swing on sale? Thanks so much!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Bklyn84 said:


> Do you happen to remember what colors they had in swing on sale? Thanks so much!!


I saw several black in different sizes with beige or light pink inside. I'm a shorty and they were on a top shelf. I saw a fuschia color also in a large size.


----------



## amarsh31

I'm looking for a leather wallet for my husband's birthday.  Can I call the outlet and have them ship to me?  The closest is 4 hours away.  Anyone see any nice black leather wallets in the outlet? 

Thanks!


----------



## Qteepiec

Bklyn84 said:


> Do you happen to remember what colors they had in swing on sale? Thanks so much!!



Also do you know if the Swing bags at the outlet include a luggage tag? My mother bought one last fall and it didn't come with one.


----------



## Maracucha

amarsh31 said:


> I'm looking for a leather wallet for my husband's birthday.  Can I call the outlet and have them ship to me?  The closest is 4 hours away.  Anyone see any nice black leather wallets in the outlet?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes!! Actuallly I bought mine this way, I called to the outlet @Cabazon,Ca and asked for Steve, he is a very nice SA to work with.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Yes!! Actuallly I bought mine this way, I called to the outlet @Cabazon,Ca and asked for Steve, he is a very nice SA to work with.



Yes Steve is great. He's the one that told me (back in October) that they had a black studded disco; which I purchased!


----------



## amarsh31

Maracucha said:


> Yes!! Actuallly I bought mine this way, I called to the outlet @Cabazon,Ca and asked for Steve, he is a very nice SA to work with.


Thanks so much!  I'll call today! Yay!


----------



## ilysukixD

purseaholic90 said:


> Hmm.. Saks charged my credit card today for the soho disco but I didn't get any notifications that the bag's getting shipped. The order still says "Est. Delivery Not Available." I wish they updated us on what's going on


Did they ship your bag? I just checked the Gucci website it said the rose beige is currently on backorder, delivery date from 3/1 to 3/31.... I'm hoping SAKS isn't pushing back the delivery date again...


----------



## purseaholic90

ilysukixD said:


> Did they ship your bag? I just checked the Gucci website it said the rose beige is currently on backorder, delivery date from 3/1 to 3/31.... I'm hoping SAKS isn't pushing back the delivery date again...



I just checked and they reversed the charge.  It was too good to be true. My guess is that they're probably going to push it back again.


----------



## shopbo

Qteepiec said:


> Also do you know if the Swing bags at the outlet include a luggage tag? My mother bought one last fall and it didn't come with one.


I bought one from the SF outlets and none of the swing totes had luggage tags, but they were half off the outlet price so I didn't mind!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Excuse me for this very basic question, but is there a made-for-factory stock at the Gucci outlet? I don't mean just damaged stock or old season, but stock that was never sold full price? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Those whose preordered the camellia since November did you received this email?

Thank you for shopping at saks.com. Before we can process your order, we must ask for an alternate method of payment. Your order will be reserved for two days pending receipt of this information. Check your latest order status.

Please contact us at 1.877.551.SAKS (7257) with this alternate method of payment so we may begin processing your order.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.

Does this means they are finally shipping our order? I'm going to call early morning.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Those whose preordered the camellia since November did you received this email?
> 
> Thank you for shopping at saks.com. Before we can process your order, we must ask for an alternate method of payment. Your order will be reserved for two days pending receipt of this information. Check your latest order status.
> 
> Please contact us at 1.877.551.SAKS (7257) with this alternate method of payment so we may begin processing your order.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> Does this means they are finally shipping our order? I'm going to call early morning.



Hi. I did not receive this email. I'm hoping because I originally purchased this with my Saks card.

I just checked the status of this bag on my account and it doesn't even give me an estimated date, as it did in the past. It just states estimated delivery is not available.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I did not receive this email. I'm hoping because I originally purchased this with my Saks card.
> 
> I just checked the status of this bag on my account and it doesn't even give me an estimated date, as it did in the past. It just states estimated delivery is not available.
> 
> View attachment 3614158



As Johnpauliegal I didn't reveived any email though I didn't pay with Saks card so....not the case!
Also my acct shows the same info as yours, not submitted and not available shipping date[emoji31][emoji31]

[emoji31]


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I did not receive this email. I'm hoping because I originally purchased this with my Saks card.
> 
> I just checked the status of this bag on my account and it doesn't even give me an estimated date, as it did in the past. It just states estimated delivery is not available.
> 
> View attachment 3614158





Maracucha said:


> As Johnpauliegal I didn't reveived any email though I didn't pay with Saks card so....not the case!
> Also my acct shows the same info as yours, not submitted and not available shipping date[emoji31][emoji31]
> 
> [emoji31]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614218



Mine said submitted.


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Mine said submitted.



Hope you are finally getting the Disco! Crossing fingers


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Mine said submitted.


Good for you. I hope you get yours.
 Can you snapshot a photo of your order showing submitted because I would like to find out what's going on. Thanks.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Good for you. I hope you get yours.
> Can you snapshot a photo of your order showing submitted because I would like to find out what's going on. Thanks.



I really hope you guys get your bags. This seems crazy. I think we should celebrate when they finally do!


----------



## ilysukixD

Maracucha said:


> Hope you are finally getting the Disco! Crossing fingers





Johnpauliegal said:


> Good for you. I hope you get yours.
> Can you snapshot a photo of your order showing submitted because I would like to find out what's going on. Thanks.



Hopefully! But I don't want to put my hope high until they actually gives us a tracking numbers. I'm going to call Saks later and see what's going on.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Hopefully! But I don't want to put my hope high until they actually gives us a tracking numbers. I'm going to call Saks later and see what's going on.
> View attachment 3614269
> 
> View attachment 3614270


Wow!!!  Good for you!!!  
Mine still says not submitted. My order was placed on November 22.
I wonder if I call them, they can give me an estimated shipping date????


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow!!!  Good for you!!!
> Mine still says not submitted. My order was placed on November 22.
> I wonder if I call them, they can give me an estimated shipping date????



I have the same order information, not submitted expected delivery 3/2. What gets me is that I was in my local Saks and they have this bag in stock. Why not fulfill the back orders with these bags? At least I could look at the bag on display since I have never seen one in person. Hope we get these, it's a great bag and great price!!


----------



## deltalady

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Excuse me for this very basic question, but is there a made-for-factory stock at the Gucci outlet? I don't mean just damaged stock or old season, but stock that was never sold full price? Thanks for your help!!



Yes there is


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Peter Pan1 said:


> I have the same order information, not submitted expected delivery 3/2. What gets me is that I was in my local Saks and they have this bag in stock. Why not fulfill the back orders with these bags? At least I could look at the bag on display since I have never seen one in person. Hope we get these, it's a great bag and great price!!



Can't believe Saks has it at the store and hasn't  shipped ours out yet. I guess because we got it at such a great price and they want to sell what they have in stock for the regular price. Bet it looks beautiful in person. 

Well at least you have an estimated date of 3/2. Mine doesn't state anything and when I called I was told there is no info on it yet. 

I guess time will tell.


----------



## sashaj

My friend who works at saks tells me that what saks has in store belongs to the brand and not saks. For example she can't use her employee discount on a Gucci bag inside an actual saks store but can order it online with her discount.


----------



## deltalady

sashaj said:


> My friend who works at saks tells me that what saks has in store belongs to the brand and not saks. For example she can't use her employee discount on a Gucci bag inside an actual saks store but can order it online with her discount.



Yes this is true because those brands lease the space and are "separate " from Saks.


----------



## ilysukixD

Exciting NEWS!!! I just contacted SAKS via Chat to fix my payment issue and was told my paypal declined the transaction, how strange. Anyway I updated my payment method and was told :

Thank you for holding! Your order is being processed. Once we complete the processing, we will send an email confirming your order.
Correct,  the handbag has now become available to be shipped.  Usually pre order merchandise can take up to 10 business days to be filled and shipped.  Once tracking has been assigned you will be notified promptly via email.

I recommend contacting SAKS and see if your order is being processed!!!



Maracucha said:


> Hope you are finally getting the Disco! Crossing fingers





Peter Pan1 said:


> I have the same order information, not submitted expected delivery 3/2. What gets me is that I was in my local Saks and they have this bag in stock. Why not fulfill the back orders with these bags? At least I could look at the bag on display since I have never seen one in person. Hope we get these, it's a great bag and great price!!





Johnpauliegal said:


> Can't believe Saks has it at the store and hasn't  shipped ours out yet. I guess because we got it at such a great price and they want to sell what they have in stock for the regular price. Bet it looks beautiful in person.
> 
> Well at least you have an estimated date of 3/2. Mine doesn't state anything and when I called I was told there is no info on it yet.
> 
> I guess time will tell.


----------



## paula3boys

sashaj said:


> My friend who works at saks tells me that what saks has in store belongs to the brand and not saks. For example she can't use her employee discount on a Gucci bag inside an actual saks store but can order it online with her discount.





deltalady said:


> Yes this is true because those brands lease the space and are "separate " from Saks.



I guess they do it differently than Nordstrom then. I get mine online or in store with discount.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Omg!! I cannot believe it! My Saks order is confirmed. I got an email and just checked online. Woo hoo!  The most awaited bag in my collection.  It's been 92 days since I placed my order.  I have to give it to Saks for fulfilling its obligation. I cannot wait!!


----------



## ilysukixD

AmorNChanel said:


> Omg!! I cannot believe it! My Saks order is confirmed. I got an email and just checked online. Woo hoo!  The most awaited bag in my collection.  It's been 92 days since I placed my order.  I have to give it to Saks for fulfilling its obligation. I cannot wait!!


Do you mind posting the email contents?


----------



## Tracton0304

Mine still says not submitted. But confirmed with customer services that their system is showing the expected ship date is 03/2/2017.


----------



## kellylin

I am looking for the Gucci Swing Tote and called 3 different Gucci Outlet couple times today and seems like no one ever pick up the phone. Need some advice on how to find a SA . TIA .


----------



## AmorNChanel

ilysukixD said:


> Do you mind posting the email contents?



Here's the body of the email from Saks with details on my order which followed (but not posted here for obvious reasons). Because I have not checked my email in a couple of days, I actually received the confirmation yesterday so it is already on it's way. It shows arrival expected 2/28. I will update when I receive it. Getting excited ... Anyone else get confirmation??

YOUR ORDER IS CONFIRMED

Order Number: 	xxxxxxxx

Order Date: 	xxxxxx

Thank you for shopping at saks.com. Your order is currently being processed, and we will update you again via email when your order has shipped. Check your latest order status.

We will attempt to ship your complete order in the same package. However, in order to provide you faster service, you may receive more than one package. This will not affect your shipping charges in any way.


----------



## AmorNChanel

kellylin said:


> I am looking for the Gucci Swing Tote and called 3 different Gucci Outlet couple times today and seems like no one ever pick up the phone. Need some advice on how to find a SA . TIA .



I have a Gucci contact. I will DM you the info.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kellylin said:


> I am looking for the Gucci Swing Tote and called 3 different Gucci Outlet couple times today and seems like no one ever pick up the phone. Need some advice on how to find a SA . TIA .



Hi. This is public info on the Gucci "no chat" thread. Steven is great!!  He was able to secure a Studded Disco Bag a few months ago for me, which I purchased and LOVE!!!
Sometimes I text him via cell phone; other times via email. Good luck.


----------



## ilysukixD

AmorNChanel said:


> Here's the body of the email from Saks with details on my order which followed (but not posted here for obvious reasons). Because I have not checked my email in a couple of days, I actually received the confirmation yesterday so it is already on it's way. It shows arrival expected 2/28. I will update when I receive it. Getting excited ... Anyone else get confirmation??
> 
> YOUR ORDER IS CONFIRMED
> 
> Order Number: 	xxxxxxxx
> 
> Order Date: 	xxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for shopping at saks.com. Your order is currently being processed, and we will update you again via email when your order has shipped. Check your latest order status.
> 
> We will attempt to ship your complete order in the same package. However, in order to provide you faster service, you may receive more than one package. This will not affect your shipping charges in any way.



Really?!?! Let us know when you receive the shipping confirmation email!! My online status said its summited but no actual estimate delivery date. Just said it will ship on or before 3/2. However I was informed that my order is currently in processed which is good news!


----------



## kellylin

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. This is public info on the Gucci "no chat" thread. Steven is great!!  He was able to secure a Studded Disco Bag a few months ago for me, which I purchased and LOVE!!!
> Sometimes I text him via cell phone; other times via email. Good luck.
> View attachment 3614869


Wonderful. Thank you so much !!


----------



## alebre1816

Does anyone know if they still sukey bags at the outlet.  I'm going to one next month and would like to get a bag


----------



## AmorNChanel

ilysukixD said:


> Really?!?! Let us know when you receive the shipping confirmation email!! My online status said its summited but no actual estimate delivery date. Just said it will ship on or before 3/2. However I was informed that my order is currently in processed which is good news!



Shipping confirmation received! I am sure you will get your confirmation soon. Good luck!


----------



## Maracucha

AmorNChanel said:


> Shipping confirmation received! I am sure you will get your confirmation soon. Good luck!



Yeiiihappy for all of you who already received the shipping confirmation[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] hope will get mine


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AmorNChanel said:


> Omg!! I cannot believe it! My Saks order is confirmed. I got an email and just checked online. Woo hoo!  The most awaited bag in my collection.  It's been 92 days since I placed my order.  I have to give it to Saks for fulfilling its obligation. I cannot wait!!





ilysukixD said:


> Really?!?! Let us know when you receive the shipping confirmation email!! My online status said its summited but no actual estimate delivery date. Just said it will ship on or before 3/2. However I was informed that my order is currently in processed which is good news!





AmorNChanel said:


> Shipping confirmation received! I am sure you will get your confirmation soon. Good luck!



First of all Congratulations!! 

Can you guys tell me the date you  ordered this?
My order still says "Not Submitted." I placed my order on November 22.
Thanks.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> First of all Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you guys tell me the date you  ordered this?
> My order still says "Not Submitted." I placed my order on November 22.
> Thanks.



I placed my order on 11/22 around 5-6 am est. 
I still haven't received my shipping confirmation yet.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> First of all Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you guys tell me the date you  ordered this?
> My order still says "Not Submitted." I placed my order on November 22.
> Thanks.





ilysukixD said:


> I placed my order on 11/22 around 5-6 am est.
> I still haven't received my shipping confirmation yet.



Same as you 2; I placed my order on Nov,22 and still is not submitted.


----------



## ilysukixD

Just contacted Saks and see why my order is still in process, 
This order is processing on through now and its pending verification but once it passes that it will prepare to ship. So it was just updated with a new payment method and when that was done it started the processing.

T.T" What takes so long to get my payment verified?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> First of all Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you guys tell me the date you  ordered this?
> My order still says "Not Submitted." I placed my order on November 22.
> Thanks.





ilysukixD said:


> I placed my order on 11/22 around 5-6 am est.
> I still haven't received my shipping confirmation yet.





Maracucha said:


> Same as you 2; I placed my order on Nov,22 and still is not submitted.





ilysukixD said:


> Just contacted Saks and see why my order is still in process,
> This order is processing on through now and its pending verification but once it passes that it will prepare to ship. So it was just updated with a new payment method and when that was done it started the processing.
> 
> T.T" What takes so long to get my payment verified?



Thanks for the info. 

A few days ago I saw this bag listed on Saks' website.  I no longer see it in Camelia.


----------



## so_me

This is getting really weird.  My Camelia Disco order was just cancelled per an email from Saks.   Then 20 minutes later .. I received this email:

I am contacting you regarding your purchase of the Soho Leather Disco Bag from order --------.  Unfortunately, we encountered a system error that required a new order to be completed for this item.  We will honor the original price, however, we need to charge you the current selling price and credit you back the difference. If you would like us to proceed please contact us. You may reach us using our "Live Chat" feature on Saks.com or by dialing 1.8777.551.7257. We look forward to hearing from you!

Does anyone know for sure if there is actual stock available?  (I see 1 order shipped.) I will be travelling in a couple weeks and cannot submit my order unless I know it will ship in the next week? Note the wrong phone number too ? lol


----------



## purseaholic90

so_me said:


> This is getting really weird.  My Camelia Disco order was just cancelled per an email from Saks.   Then 20 minutes later .. I received this email:
> 
> I am contacting you regarding your purchase of the Soho Leather Disco Bag from order --------.  Unfortunately, we encountered a system error that required a new order to be completed for this item.  We will honor the original price, however, we need to charge you the current selling price and credit you back the difference. If you would like us to proceed please contact us. You may reach us using our "Live Chat" feature on Saks.com or by dialing 1.8777.551.7257. We look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if there is actual stock available?  (I see 1 order shipped.) I will be travelling in a couple weeks and cannot submit my order unless I know it will ship in the next week? Note the wrong phone number too ? lol



I received the same message/cancellation and I had previously ordered on 11/21. I live chatted and repurchased the bag but they said that there's no guarantee that it will be coming.


----------



## so_me

purseaholic90 said:


> I received the same message/cancellation and I had previously ordered on 11/21. I live chatted and repurchased the bag but they said that there's no guarantee that it will be coming.


Thanks for your reply.  Not sure why they are reprocessing orders, if there is no stock? I don't think I will continue "the wait".


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> This is getting really weird.  My Camelia Disco order was just cancelled per an email from Saks.   Then 20 minutes later .. I received this email:
> 
> I am contacting you regarding your purchase of the Soho Leather Disco Bag from order --------.  Unfortunately, we encountered a system error that required a new order to be completed for this item.  We will honor the original price, however, we need to charge you the current selling price and credit you back the difference. If you would like us to proceed please contact us. You may reach us using our "Live Chat" feature on Saks.com or by dialing 1.8777.551.7257. We look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if there is actual stock available?  (I see 1 order shipped.) I will be travelling in a couple weeks and cannot submit my order unless I know it will ship in the next week? Note the wrong phone number too ? lol



At least you are getting communication from Saks. The last time I received an email from them was 2/1 when they informed me the expected ship date is being delayed. 

I can't believe they cancelled your order and reordered it at the orig price and that you would get reimbursed. Hopefully yours will come as others have listed. 

I wish they would get their story straight. My order states exactly the same as what I posted earlier....not submitted...est delivery not available. 

So once again I decided to call them and was told it's still on back order and the estimated ship date is 3/2......really????? I find it unlikely!  

I don't know why I'm bothered by all this. I know it was a great price; but having us wait so long is very discouraging.


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> At least you are getting communication from Saks. The last time I received an email from them was 2/1 when they informed me the expected ship date is being delayed.
> 
> I can't believe they cancelled your order and reordered it at the orig price and that you would get reimbursed. Hopefully yours will come as others have listed.
> 
> I wish they would get their story straight. My order states exactly the same as what I posted earlier....not submitted...est delivery not available.
> 
> So once again I decided to call them and was told it's still on back order and the estimated ship date is 3/2......really????? I find it unlikely!
> 
> I don't know why I'm bothered by all this. I know it was a great price; but having us wait so long is very discouraging.



No ... They just cancelled the order.  Then sent an email saying if I still wanted it ... to call Saks and re-order the bag.  Strange thing ... is that will have to charge me full price and then they will credit back the difference.  I am not calling them back.    I think you should call and talk to CS ... You may need to resubmit your order.


----------



## ilysukixD

I talked to the CS again and they said:
I have reviewed your order and it is currently being processed. You will be contacted soon by a representative from our Security Department to verify necessary information in order to complete the processing of your order. For faster processing, please call the number back that will be left on your voicemail if you are not available to answer the telephone. Once the verification process is completed, you should receive an e-mail confirming your order. 

.______. I'm anxiously waiting for them to call me. Really don't understand why they have to make things so complicated.


----------



## so_me

Johnpauliegal said:


> At least you are getting communication from Saks. The last time I received an email from them was 2/1 when they informed me the expected ship date is being delayed.
> 
> I can't believe they cancelled your order and reordered it at the orig price and that you would get reimbursed. Hopefully yours will come as others have listed.
> 
> I wish they would get their story straight. My order states exactly the same as what I posted earlier....not submitted...est delivery not available.
> 
> So once again I decided to call them and was told it's still on back order and the estimated ship date is 3/2......really????? I find it unlikely!
> 
> I don't know why I'm bothered by all this. I know it was a great price; but having us wait so long is very discouraging.


Sorry...I misunderstood  ... I didn't realize you already called cs.  I really hope you get it.  I don't why they are handling each order differently.  I just can't wait any longer without a ship date... too many road trips coming up.


----------



## Bee-licious

Ugh!! Mine actually shows CANCELLED!! I am so sad now


----------



## AmorNChanel

Maracucha said:


> Yeiiihappy for all of you who already received the shipping confirmation[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] hope will get mine


Thank you. Keeping my fingers crossed you will get your confirmation soon. 



Johnpauliegal said:


> First of all Congratulations!!
> 
> Can you guys tell me the date you  ordered this?
> My order still says "Not Submitted." I placed my order on November 22.
> Thanks.


Thanks. I placed my order the same day as you. 11/22. Hopefully you will get your confirmation soon.


----------



## AmorNChanel

ilysukixD said:


> Just contacted Saks and see why my order is still in process,
> This order is processing on through now and its pending verification but once it passes that it will prepare to ship. So it was just updated with a new payment method and when that was done it started the processing.
> 
> T.T" What takes so long to get my payment verified?


Sounds like you are close. Hang in there. 



Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> A few days ago I saw this bag listed on Saks' website.  I no longer see it in Camelia.


I saw black and red in stock two days ago but not in the camelia color. 



so_me said:


> This is getting really weird.  My Camelia Disco order was just cancelled per an email from Saks.   Then 20 minutes later .. I received this email:
> 
> I am contacting you regarding your purchase of the Soho Leather Disco Bag from order --------.  Unfortunately, we encountered a system error that required a new order to be completed for this item.  We will honor the original price, however, we need to charge you the current selling price and credit you back the difference. If you would like us to proceed please contact us. You may reach us using our "Live Chat" feature on Saks.com or by dialing 1.8777.551.7257. We look forward to hearing from you!
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if there is actual stock available?  (I see 1 order shipped.) I will be travelling in a couple weeks and cannot submit my order unless I know it will ship in the next week? Note the wrong phone number too ? lol


Hmmm... I wonder if Saks had a payment issue with your card due to the long time lapse. I used my Saks card if that helps anyone.


----------



## AmorNChanel

purseaholic90 said:


> I received the same message/cancellation and I had previously ordered on 11/21. I live chatted and repurchased the bag but they said that there's no guarantee that it will be coming.





so_me said:


> Sorry...I misunderstood  ... I didn't realize you already called cs.  I really hope you get it.  I don't why they are handling each order differently.  I just can't wait any longer without a ship date... too many road trips coming up.





Bee-licious said:


> Ugh!! Mine actually shows CANCELLED!! I am so sad now



Oh no! So sorry. I hope your orders get processed soon. Especially after such a long wait.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Sorry...I misunderstood  ... I didn't realize you already called cs.  I really hope you get it.  I don't why they are handling each order differently.  I just can't wait any longer without a ship date... too many road trips coming up.


Hi.  I understand we can't change our plans over a ship date so I hope yours comes asap. 
 Mine finally says processed; with an estimated ship date on or before 3/2.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bee-licious said:


> Ugh!! Mine actually shows CANCELLED!! I am so sad now


Oh my that's terrible!  Try calling them.
( Mine now says processed.)


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh my that's terrible!  Try calling them.
> ( Mine now says processed.)


Mine still says not submitted! When did yours change to processed? I ordered on 11/22/16. Thanks


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh my that's terrible!  Try calling them.
> ( Mine now says processed.)



Mine still says summited, I wondered why everyone's order is processing so different.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Peter Pan1 said:


> Mine still says not submitted! When did yours change to processed? I ordered on 11/22/16. Thanks



Hi. I also ordered mine on 11/22 around 6:30 am EST.
it finally changed to "processed" around 9:00pm EST Last night.

I hope your status changes to "processed."


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Mine still says summited, I wondered why everyone's order is processing so different.


Yeah I know it's crazy. I was getting envious that everyone was getting either an email or revised status except for me;  and then last night around 9pm EST mine said "processed" with an estimated ship date on or before 3/2.

I hope yours changes to "processed" also.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Yeiiihappy for all of you who already received the shipping confirmation[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] hope will get mine



Did the status of your order change yet?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AmorNChanel said:


> Shipping confirmation received! I am sure you will get your confirmation soon. Good luck!


Did they give you tracking info?


----------



## AmorNChanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Did they give you tracking info?



Yes. It is scheduled to arrive on the 28th. Happy to hear your order has been processed. Excited for you!


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Did the status of your order change yet?



Yeiiii so happy for you!!![emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji51][emoji51] not mine is still not submitted[emoji29][emoji29] please as soon as you get it post a pic of the most wanted and long-awaited bag LoL


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AmorNChanel said:


> Yes. It is scheduled to arrive on the 28th. Happy to hear your order has been processed. Excited for you!


Thank you. Wow. You're finally gonna get it Tuesday. How awesome is that! 
Please post photos when it finally arrives!  



Maracucha said:


> Yeiiii so happy for you!!![emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji51][emoji51] not mine is still not submitted[emoji29][emoji29] please as soon as you get it post a pic of the most wanted and long-awaited bag LoL



Thank you. But I still haven't received shipping confirmation. AmorNChanel above has!  Can't wait to see it either.


----------



## Tracton0304

I just checked again, still says not submitted!


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yeah I know it's crazy. I was getting envious that everyone was getting either an email or revised status except for me;  and then last night around 9pm EST mine said "processed" with an estimated ship date on or before 3/2.
> 
> I hope yours changes to "processed" also.


Finally just received an email that my order is finally processed!! After waiting 3 months!! But again I don't want to get my hopes high until I get the tracking numbers.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. Wow. You're finally gonna get it Tuesday. How awesome is that!
> Please post photos when it finally arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. But I still haven't received shipping confirmation. AmorNChanel above has!  Can't wait to see it either.



Yep, for sure! I hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Tracton0304 said:


> I just checked again, still says not submitted!


Why can't they hurry up....


----------



## AmorNChanel

ilysukixD said:


> Finally just received an email that my order is finally processed!! After waiting 3 months!! But again I don't want to get my hopes high until I get the tracking numbers.



Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I also ordered mine on 11/22 around 6:30 am EST.
> it finally changed to "processed" around 9:00pm EST Last night.
> 
> I hope your status changes to "processed."



Just checked my order and it now says processed. I have not received any shipping confirmation or tracking number e mail. Hoping this really means I will be getting this bag.


----------



## ilysukixD

I wonder if they will ship out our bags tmr or Monday or exactly on 3/2. I can't wait to receive the bag!!


----------



## Maracucha

Still not submitted[emoji29][emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## ilysukixD

Maracucha said:


> Still not submitted[emoji29][emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


Try contacting CS again and again!! Believe it or not I think I called CS like 5-6 times or more about my order status and today it finally went from submitted to processed.


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Try contacting CS again and again!! Believe it or not I think I called CS like 5-6 times or more about my order status and today it finally went from submitted to processed.



Thanks wil do[emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Try contacting CS again and again!! Believe it or not I think I called CS like 5-6 times or more about my order status and today it finally went from submitted to processed.



Contected them via chat and I was told that they are aeaiting inventory from vendor to fulfill and process the orders; and that the expected shippment date is 03-02  as shown on my acct... so will see if I am gonna get it!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Contacted CS again and they couldn't give me an exact shipping date, it said the warehouse currently have the bag in stock but it can takes up to 10 days for the order to ship. -.-" hopefully it takes less than that.


----------



## Peter Pan1

ilysukixD said:


> Contacted CS again and they couldn't give me an exact shipping date, it said the warehouse currently have the bag in stock but it can takes up to 10 days for the order to ship. -.-" hopefully it takes less than that.


Thanks for all the updated information! Let's hope they ship this soon, we all have waited long enough!!!


----------



## befrank

Guess I need to call CS. My order status is still showing not submitted. I ordered 11/22 at 7 AM.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

befrank said:


> Guess I need to call CS. My order status is still showing not submitted. I ordered 11/22 at 7 AM.


Please let us know how it goes *fingers crossed* I also ordered mine 11/22 1:3am pacific. My order status isn't processed with "latest ship date 3/02"


----------



## ilysukixD

Anyway, for those ordered the camelia disco, be careful for transfer! I'm planning to order water- and stain-repellent and also leather conditioner to remove any stains and to keep the bag hydrated. Just my two cents.


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Anyway, for those ordered the camelia disco, be careful for transfer! I'm planning to order water- and stain-repellent and also leather conditioner to remove any stains and to keep the bag hydrated. Just my two cents.



What brand?


----------



## ilysukixD

Maracucha said:


> What brand?


Cadillac Leather Shield Spray and meltonian all purpose cleaner.

I never used the cadillac spray but if you google it, many TPF members use this on their chanel bags and especially on their LV vachetta leather.  I have the meltonian all purpose cleaner and it's the best leather cleaner by far, but it's been discontinued for sometimes. I used it to clean my Chanel in caviar leather and it cleans dirt and transfers. I also tried Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care Leather Conditioner and Apple Brand Leather Care Cleaner & Conditioner they aren't as hydrate as the meltonian cleaner but it does do it job.  I read this on the Soho disco thread that a TPF member used the rose beige for the first and there were transfer from her clothes. YIKES! Luckily she was managed to remove the stains with apple brand.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Hello, I am usually into LV but recently discovered the Bamboo Daily Top Handle Bag in Red and desperate to get my hands on a small one but unfortunately its seems to not be available in boutiques anywhere!! Is there anyway to get my hands on this beauty in Australia?? It seems like the perfect small crossbody day to evening bag! Any advice would be mostly appreciated. 

ps - I did try Ebay already but no luck...saw a few different colours but really really want that perfect red one. Thank you !


----------



## papertiger

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Hello, I am usually into LV but recently discovered the Bamboo Daily Top Handle Bag in Red and desperate to get my hands on a small one but unfortunately its seems to not be available in boutiques anywhere!! Is there anyway to get my hands on this beauty in Australia?? It seems like the perfect small crossbody day to evening bag! Any advice would be mostly appreciated.
> 
> ps - I did try Ebay already but no luck...saw a few different colours but really really want that perfect red one. Thank you !



Daily's are 'gone' from the website so that may mean all stores too. Ring and ask. 

I don't know if you have any outlets near you (or that would do the transactions remotely) but that would be your best bet.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

papertiger said:


> Daily's are 'gone' from the website so that may mean all stores too. Ring and ask.
> 
> I don't know if you have any outlets near you (or that would do the transactions remotely) but that would be your best bet.


Thank you for your quick response!! Yes I rang the SA and she said the same as well.."gone". Unfortunately no outlets that I am aware of in Australia...bummer! Will keep looking in preloved. Is there anything reputable resellers that specializes in just Gucci? I am looking in ebay, yoogis and fp..fingers crossed I will find one soon. Thank you for your help.


----------



## papertiger

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Thank you for your quick response!! Yes I rang the SA and she said the same as well.."gone". Unfortunately no outlets that I am aware of in Australia...bummer! Will keep looking in preloved. Is there anything reputable resellers that specializes in just Gucci? I am looking in ebay, yoogis and fp..fingers crossed I will find one soon. Thank you for your help.



I've moved your (and my) posts to a more appropriate tread. 

*This is the thread to ask about all outlets and deals, these ladies (and gents) really know their stuff. I hope someone here will chip-in and help * .

The Bamboo Daily may be in some of the US outlets that possibly can ship to you in Australia. Much better than the pre-loved route if they can.  You've only just missed it since it was in the preview 'sale' just gone. If you look in the outlet (no chatting) thread you may find the model number which may speed up locating one.

If you do find one pre-loved make sure you get authenticated (pref first). The BD was a heavily counterfeited line and especially in red  .


----------



## Maracucha

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Hello, I am usually into LV but recently discovered the Bamboo Daily Top Handle Bag in Red and desperate to get my hands on a small one but unfortunately its seems to not be available in boutiques anywhere!! Is there anyway to get my hands on this beauty in Australia?? It seems like the perfect small crossbody day to evening bag! Any advice would be mostly appreciated.
> 
> ps - I did try Ebay already but no luck...saw a few different colours but really really want that perfect red one. Thank you !



Just got this email this morning from my SA Steve Alvarez, Gucci outlet @Cabazon,Ca


----------



## Loco4lux

I am so livid with saks.  I also ordered the Gucci soho disco bag in cameilla on 11/22.  I have been calling frequently and each time assured my order is okay.  The last time I called was the day before yesterday.  This morning they wrote an email saying I had 48 hours to provide a new form of payment.  Why, I do not know as my original card was fine.  Anyway I called as soon as I received the email but they cancelled it before 48 hours.  I was given the whole I have to buy it at full price and then they will credit me back.  I hope this doesn't turn in to a bigger hassle.


----------



## ilysukixD

Loco4lux said:


> I am so livid with saks.  I also ordered the Gucci soho disco bag in cameilla on 11/22.  I have been calling frequently and each time assured my order is okay.  The last time I called was the day before yesterday.  This morning they wrote an email saying I had 48 hours to provide a new form of payment.  Why, I do not know as my original card was fine.  Anyway I called as soon as I received the email but they cancelled it before 48 hours.  I was given the whole I have to buy it at full price and then they will credit me back.  I hope this doesn't turn in to a bigger hassle.



I also got the email to update my payment method but I didn't got charge full price just $588 before tax. Hopefully everything go well.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

I'm livid right now ... Saks cancelled my order. And they said the pre orders had an error... they want me to buy in full price and then they will honor the price. I'm keeping all their emails and logged calls, I contacted my bank first because I will make sure that Saks doesn't play any games later on and delays my refund. At least they are offering to honor it, but cmon ...


----------



## Loco4lux

ilysukixD said:


> I also got the email to update my payment method but I didn't got charge full price just $588 before tax. Hopefully everything go well.



I'm glad they didn't charge you full price.  Really they have blatantly lied to me.  Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## Loco4lux

Sweetielux_10 said:


> I'm livid right now ... Saks cancelled my order. And they said the pre orders had an error... they want me to buy in full price and then they will honor the price. I'm keeping all their emails and logged calls, I contacted my bank first because I will make sure that Saks doesn't play any games later on and delays my refund. At least they are offering to honor it, but cmon ...



They are already playing games.  If they do not honor the price and refund the difference in a timely manner I will not be happy.  I have also logged calls,  taken names and saved emails. Good luck!


----------



## Maracucha

Loco4lux said:


> I am so livid with saks.  I also ordered the Gucci soho disco bag in cameilla on 11/22.  I have been calling frequently and each time assured my order is okay.  The last time I called was the day before yesterday.  This morning they wrote an email saying I had 48 hours to provide a new form of payment.  Why, I do not know as my original card was fine.  Anyway I called as soon as I received the email but they cancelled it before 48 hours.  I was given the whole I have to buy it at full price and then they will credit me back.  I hope this doesn't turn in to a bigger hassle.





ilysukixD said:


> I also got the email to update my payment method but I didn't got charge full price just $588 before tax. Hopefully everything go well.





Sweetielux_10 said:


> I'm livid right now ... Saks cancelled my order. And they said the pre orders had an error... they want me to buy in full price and then they will honor the price. I'm keeping all their emails and logged calls, I contacted my bank first because I will make sure that Saks doesn't play any games later on and delays my refund. At least they are offering to honor it, but cmon ...





Loco4lux said:


> They are already playing games.  If they do not honor the price and refund the difference in a timely manner I will not be happy.  I have also logged calls,  taken names and saved emails. Good luck!



Uhmmm.....this smells too bad!!! I haven't gotten any emails about updates/processes or cancellations but I wouldn't be happy either if they ask me to cancel and charge a full price....


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

papertiger said:


> I've moved your (and my) posts to a more appropriate tread.
> 
> *This is the thread to ask about all outlets and deals, these ladies (and gents) really know their stuff. I hope someone here will chip-in and help * .
> 
> The Bamboo Daily may be in some of the US outlets that possibly can ship to you in Australia. Much better than the pre-loved route if they can.  You've only just missed it since it was in the preview 'sale' just gone. If you look in the outlet (no chatting) thread you may find the model number which may speed up locating one.
> 
> If you do find one pre-loved make sure you get authenticated (pref first). The BD was a heavily counterfeited line and especially in red  .


Thank you so so much!! I didn't know it was so heavily counterfeited! I prefer to buy direct from Gucci, since this will be my first..thank you again!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Maracucha said:


> Just got this email this morning from my SA Steve Alvarez, Gucci outlet @Cabazon,Ca
> 
> View attachment 3618031
> View attachment 3618032


Omg, this is awesome. Hopefully it is the one with top handle...is there any small possibility of sharing Steve's email address?? Thank you!!


----------



## Maracucha

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Omg, this is awesome. Hopefully it is the one with top handle...is there any small possibility of sharing Steve's email address?? Thank you!!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3618485


Wow, thank you so very much! Amazing! I will email him today! Fingers crossed...


----------



## papertiger

Maracucha said:


> Just got this email this morning from my SA Steve Alvarez, Gucci outlet @Cabazon,Ca
> 
> View attachment 3618031
> View attachment 3618032




OMG, how perfect. Thanks for helping @LouisVuitton4Me , fingers crossed XXXXX


----------



## Maracucha

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Wow, thank you so very much! Amazing! I will email him today! Fingers crossed...





papertiger said:


> OMG, how perfect. Thanks for helping @LouisVuitton4Me , fingers crossed XXXXX



Good luck[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## KM7029

Hi everybody!

I had been checking out the Gucci Pilar espadrilles at one of the department stores.  I'm not too familiar with Gucci, but I love the look of these shoes.  Is this something the Gucci outlet stores sometimes have?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Maracucha said:


> Good luck[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


Thank you, just emailed him..so fingers crossed!


----------



## ilysukixD

Loco4lux said:


> I am so livid with saks.  I also ordered the Gucci soho disco bag in cameilla on 11/22.  I have been calling frequently and each time assured my order is okay.  The last time I called was the day before yesterday.  This morning they wrote an email saying I had 48 hours to provide a new form of payment.  Why, I do not know as my original card was fine.  Anyway I called as soon as I received the email but they cancelled it before 48 hours.  I was given the whole I have to buy it at full price and then they will credit me back.  I hope this doesn't turn in to a bigger hassle.





Sweetielux_10 said:


> I'm livid right now ... Saks cancelled my order. And they said the pre orders had an error... they want me to buy in full price and then they will honor the price. I'm keeping all their emails and logged calls, I contacted my bank first because I will make sure that Saks doesn't play any games later on and delays my refund. At least they are offering to honor it, but cmon ...



Saks is definitely playing games, I just got a message that there is an error with their system so they have to place a new order and then they honor the sale price and refund my money after the order is shipped.....


----------



## Peter Pan1

ilysukixD said:


> Saks is definitely playing games, I just got a message that there is an error with their system so they have to place a new order and then they honor the sale price and refund my money after the order is shipped.....




This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Saks is definitely playing games, I just got a message that there is an error with their system so they have to place a new order and then they honor the sale price and refund my money after the order is shipped.....



I'm sooo done with this!! No more care and expecting this bag....if you all happen to get it please share pics I will be happy for you!!


----------



## befrank

My status finally updated to submitted with expected date of 3/2. I used PayPal so hoping I don't get the email re: new payment method.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Maracucha said:


> Uhmmm.....this smells too bad!!! I haven't gotten any emails about updates/processes or cancellations but I wouldn't be happy either if they ask me to cancel and charge a full price....


I'm over them, I just purchased a Goyard tote


Maracucha said:


> I'm sooo done with this!! No more care and expecting this bag....if you all happen to get it please share pics I will be happy for you!!


same here , I don't care anymore. But will be filling a complain with BBB, because it's just fishy to me. After all these months, they made us wait, and all the sudden there's so many errors, not.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Sweetielux_10 said:


> I'm over them, I just purchased a Goyard tote
> 
> same here , I don't care anymore. But will be filling a complain with BBB, because it's just fishy to me. After all these months, they made us wait, and all the sudden there's so many errors, not.




Agree with all the above.


----------



## AmorNChanel

I can't believe it!  My elusive disco is finally here!  It came in the new white silky feeling dust bag but no box.  Not sure if ordering online and from Saks means no box or ribbon. But wanted to let you know. The bag looks brand new and untouched. Strap and tassel were still wrapped. Here's a quick pic as I am at work and can't take proper pics. I will update when I get home. 

Be patient. They are shipping but not without a lot of angst on our end.  I hope you ladies get your bag SOON!!


----------



## Sweetielux_10

AmorNChanel said:


> I can't believe it!  My elusive disco is finally here!  It came in the new white silky feeling dust bag but no box.  Not sure if ordering online and from Saks means no box or ribbon. But wanted to let you know. The bag looks brand new and untouched. Strap and tassel were still wrapped. Here's a quick pic as I am at work and can't take proper pics. I will update when I get home.
> 
> Be patient. They are shipping but not without a lot of angst on our end.  I hope you ladies get your bag SOON!!
> 
> View attachment 3619597
> View attachment 3619598


Yayyy  I'm happy for you! Enjoy it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AmorNChanel said:


> I can't believe it!  My elusive disco is finally here!  It came in the new white silky feeling dust bag but no box.  Not sure if ordering online and from Saks means no box or ribbon. But wanted to let you know. The bag looks brand new and untouched. Strap and tassel were still wrapped. Here's a quick pic as I am at work and can't take proper pics. I will update when I get home.
> 
> Be patient. They are shipping but not without a lot of angst on our end.  I hope you ladies get your bag SOON!!
> 
> View attachment 3619597
> View attachment 3619598


Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm very happy for you. Thanks for the quick looksy!  I can't wait to get mine!  
Oh btw I have *never* gotten any boxes/ribbon from Gucci merchandise that I order from Saks. I was told it's not their policy to include the box (except of course for shoes) which is outrageous considering we pay a pretty penny for our designer stuff. 
Congratulations!


----------



## ilysukixD

AmorNChanel said:


> I can't believe it!  My elusive disco is finally here!  It came in the new white silky feeling dust bag but no box.  Not sure if ordering online and from Saks means no box or ribbon. But wanted to let you know. The bag looks brand new and untouched. Strap and tassel were still wrapped. Here's a quick pic as I am at work and can't take proper pics. I will update when I get home.
> 
> Be patient. They are shipping but not without a lot of angst on our end.  I hope you ladies get your bag SOON!!
> 
> View attachment 3619597
> View attachment 3619598



I'm so happy for you! The bag is gorgeous! I wished our order was hassle free like yours. Hopefully they are shipping our order soon.


----------



## ilysukixD

I also ordered from NM and I didn't get any Gucci gift box or ribbons, but I did requested for gift box and ribbons from Saks. Since it's shipped from warehouse it will only comes with the dust bag.


----------



## Maracucha

AmorNChanel said:


> I can't believe it!  My elusive disco is finally here!  It came in the new white silky feeling dust bag but no box.  Not sure if ordering online and from Saks means no box or ribbon. But wanted to let you know. The bag looks brand new and untouched. Strap and tassel were still wrapped. Here's a quick pic as I am at work and can't take proper pics. I will update when I get home.
> 
> Be patient. They are shipping but not without a lot of angst on our end.  I hope you ladies get your bag SOON!!
> 
> View attachment 3619597
> View attachment 3619598



Yeiiii so happy you finally get this gorgeous!! As above stated I've ordered from NM and no box/ribbon also one time I just got a plain white dust bag and went to Gucci inside NMand request one.


----------



## ilysukixD

Maracucha said:


> Yeiiii so happy you finally get this gorgeous!! As above stated I've ordered from NM and no box/ribbon also one time I just got a plain white dust bag and went to Gucci inside NMand request one.



Really you just requested for one, but I don't know any NM that have Gucci store, wait actually I think the garden state plaza have a Gucci inside NM. I might request one next time I'm in the mall.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OMG. I'm so bummed out!!!  I just got this email for my disco bag!!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Sweetielux_10 said:


> Yayyy  I'm happy for you! Enjoy it!





Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm very happy for you. Thanks for the quick looksy!  I can't wait to get mine!
> Oh btw I have *never* gotten any boxes/ribbon from Gucci merchandise that I order from Saks. I was told it's not their policy to include the box (except of course for shoes) which is outrageous considering we pay a pretty penny for our designer stuff.
> Congratulations!





ilysukixD said:


> I'm so happy for you! The bag is gorgeous! I wished our order was hassle free like yours. Hopefully they are shipping our order soon.





Maracucha said:


> Yeiiii so happy you finally get this gorgeous!! As above stated I've ordered from NM and no box/ribbon also one time I just got a plain white dust bag and went to Gucci inside NMand request one.



Thank you all for your kind words! It is going to be a great neutral that will go with most anything. It has been a long haul but it seems Saks is coming through.  I hope those that have to repurchase the bag again will consider it if Saks is willing to honor the original purchase price. Wish it wasn't such a pain though. I am keeping my fingers crossed and anxiously waiting for your reveals soon!!!


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Really you just requested for one, but I don't know any NM that have Gucci store, wait actually I think the garden state plaza have a Gucci inside NM. I might request one next time I'm in the mall.



The NM @THE Galleria Mall Houston has one Gucci inside.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG. I'm so bummed out!!!  I just got this email for my disco bag!!
> View attachment 3619652



So sorry to hear that! Din't know what to say just it isn't a surprise to me....I've been waiting this email long time ago.....think will get mine in anytime![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Hmm make sure Saks refunds with original form of payment and not store credit. I'm not going to re order


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG. I'm so bummed out!!!  I just got this email for my disco bag!!
> View attachment 3619652





Maracucha said:


> So sorry to hear that! Din't know what to say just it isn't a surprise to me....I've been waiting this email long time ago.....think will get mine in anytime![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



What's going on?!!? Did you contact CS?  I wonder if they are or will cancelling our order based on the fact that we got it for a cheaper price.... I wished they would have cancelled our order in the first place for that reason...


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG. I'm so bummed out!!!  I just got this email for my disco bag!!
> View attachment 3619652




OMG I can't believe your order is cancelled. That's just unbelievable. I'm waiting for the same email, haven't gotten it yet. Saks is really disappointing many customers with this entire situation beginning way back in November 2016!!


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG. I'm so bummed out!!!  I just got this email for my disco bag!!
> View attachment 3619652



No!!!  After all this time?  Maybe you should call them?


----------



## lovemyrescues

AmorNChanel said:


> I can't believe it!  My elusive disco is finally here!  It came in the new white silky feeling dust bag but no box.  Not sure if ordering online and from Saks means no box or ribbon. But wanted to let you know. The bag looks brand new and untouched. Strap and tassel were still wrapped. Here's a quick pic as I am at work and can't take proper pics. I will update when I get home.
> 
> Be patient. They are shipping but not without a lot of angst on our end.  I hope you ladies get your bag SOON!!
> 
> View attachment 3619597
> View attachment 3619598



Yay finally huh? -Laura


----------



## AmorNChanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG. I'm so bummed out!!!  I just got this email for my disco bag!!
> View attachment 3619652



Omg! I just saw your post. I am sooo sorry.☹️ I can't believe they waited this long to tell you.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Maracucha said:


> So sorry to hear that! Din't know what to say just it isn't a surprise to me....I've been waiting this email long time ago.....think will get mine in anytime![emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



I hope Saks doesn't flake on you.  It has been such a long haul.


----------



## AmorNChanel

lgreenfield said:


> Yay finally huh? -Laura



Finally is right!


----------



## Maracucha

AmorNChanel said:


> I hope Saks doesn't flake on you.  It has been such a long haul.



Time will say....my order changed from not submitted to submitted since 2 days ago. No emails at all about updates just noticed the changed coz checked my acct. Hopes are very low on getting this bag but really I don't care anymore but can't help with all the frustration!!! 

Gladly you got yours; enjoy it!!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Does anyone know the typical markdown for full price items that went to the outlet?


----------



## purseaholic90

This is getting ridiculous. I ordered originally on Saks on 11/21 and then I was notified that they had to cancel my order. I repurchased on 2/22 and I just received an email saying my order is now "On Hold" because they need an alternative form of payment.

Why do I feel like we keep going around and around and around in circles? 

Update: I called and all they had to do was reprocess it. There was an error in their system (surprise surprise).


----------



## ilysukixD

Seriously my order is on hold again because my credit card company thought there were fraud activities.... just my luck, and I need to update my payment with saks again. And my order have changed to submitted... so now I'm waiting for them to review my order again/


----------



## Maracucha

I got the email for the "new" price which means paying full price for the disco[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## befrank

Maracucha said:


> I got the email for the "new" price which means paying full price for the disco[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



Me too! I'm going to call them now. If the bags are expected to ship tomorrow, they are asking us to pay full price today and will adjust the price at shipping (tomorrow). Going to confirm. I am changing my payment method to my credit card so that the price adjustment will be resolved before my statement period ends.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> So sorry to hear that! Din't know what to say just it isn't a surprise to me....I've been waiting this email long time ago.....think will get mine in anytime!





Sweetielux_10 said:


> Hmm make sure Saks refunds with original form of payment and not store credit. I'm not going to re order





ilysukixD said:


> What's going on?!!? Did you contact CS?  I wonder if they are or will cancelling our order based on the fact that we got it for a cheaper price.... I wished they would have cancelled our order in the first place for that reason...





Peter Pan1 said:


> OMG I can't believe your order is cancelled. That's just unbelievable. I'm waiting for the same email, haven't gotten it yet. Saks is really disappointing many customers with this entire situation beginning way back in November 2016!!





snibor said:


> No!!!  After all this time?  Maybe you should call them?





AmorNChanel said:


> Omg! I just saw your post. I am sooo sorry.☹️ I can't believe they waited this long to tell you.



^^^^^^^^Thank you guys. I just reordered it at the regular price. Now to get my credit back for the difference.



purseaholic90 said:


> This is getting ridiculous. I ordered originally on Saks on 11/21 and then I was notified that they had to cancel my order. I repurchased on 2/22 and I just received an email saying my order is now "On Hold" because they need an alternative form of payment.
> Why do I feel like we keep going





Maracucha said:


> I got the email for the "new" price which means paying full price for the disco[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]





befrank said:


> Me too! I'm going to call them now. If the bags are expected to ship tomorrow, they are asking us to pay full price today and will adjust the price at shipping (tomorrow). Going to confirm. I am changing my payment method to my credit card so that the price adjustment will be resolved before my statement period ends.


I also got an email to reorder and low and behold this is what I got charged. Now to call them once again for my credit.


----------



## ilysukixD

I cancelled the second order and reorder again because I see the bag in stock. So I chatted with CS and they said they honored the original price and they will refund me within 5-7 days which depends on my cc company. And finally my cc is finally charged. So cross my fingers!! I got an estimate shipping date is tmr and delivery day on Friday since I selected 2 days shipping.


----------



## Tracton0304

OMG, my order disappeared, I cant see it on my order history anymore. But my cc account is pending for the charge. I need to contact customer service again.


----------



## Mesz71620

KM7029 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I had been checking out the Gucci Pilar espadrilles at one of the department stores.  I'm not too familiar with Gucci, but I love the look of these shoes.  Is this something the Gucci outlet stores sometimes have?  Thanks for any advice!


im also not too familiar with gucci but i recently fell in love with the gucci pilar espadrilles in black not sure weather to get them in suede or leather.  Hope you find the answer you are looking for


----------



## ilysukixD

Wohoohoo! Just got my shipping confirmation! Expecting shipping date is Friday!! Hopefully I'm actually getting my refund within next week!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Wohoohoo! Just got my shipping confirmation! Expecting shipping date is Friday!! Hopefully I'm actually getting my refund within next week!


Congratulations!!  No shipment info on mine yet; possibly because I sent them an email stressing my dissatisfaction on the way they handled this order lol.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Yikes! Why is this bag order soooo difficult?  I hope they get this worked out and soon. To help keep your eye on the prize I took a couple of snaps last night of the unwrapped bag. The outside and inside of the bag. The leather on this seems good and pretty durable but still soft.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Maracucha said:


> I got the email for the "new" price which means paying full price for the disco[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]





befrank said:


> Me too! I'm going to call them now. If the bags are expected to ship tomorrow, they are asking us to pay full price today and will adjust the price at shipping (tomorrow). Going to confirm. I am changing my payment method to my credit card so that the price adjustment will be resolved before my statement period ends.





Johnpauliegal said:


> ^^^^^^^^Thank you guys. I just reordered it at the regular price. Now to get my credit back for the difference.
> 
> I also got an email to reorder and low and behold this is what I got charged. Now to call them once again for my credit.
> View attachment 3620177



Call CS. Good luck!


----------



## AmorNChanel

ilysukixD said:


> Wohoohoo! Just got my shipping confirmation! Expecting shipping date is Friday!! Hopefully I'm actually getting my refund within next week!



Congrats! I am excited for you. Definitely call them next week about the refund.


----------



## Tracton0304

Finally received the cancelled email for my original order, but also received another email to reorder at the full price and they will credit the difference


----------



## befrank

Just got my bag order settled. Reordered and the CSR has put in the request to refund to original price.


----------



## ilysukixD

For those who having issue with their order, you should reorder again and then talk to CS to honor the sale price. It would be better if you include the original order numbers and also the email about the honoring the old price.


----------



## ilysukixD

AmorNChanel said:


> Yikes! Why is this bag order soooo difficult?  I hope they get this worked out and soon. To help keep your eye on the prize I took a couple of snaps last night of the unwrapped bag. The outside and inside of the bag. The leather on this seems good and pretty durable but still soft.
> View attachment 3620339
> View attachment 3620340





AmorNChanel said:


> Congrats! I am excited for you. Definitely call them next week about the refund.



Your bag looks so gorgeous! Definitely worth the wait and all the hassles. Yes I already requested for refund since they already charged my cc so hopefully the refund will show up next week.


----------



## Tracton0304

ilysukixD said:


> For those who having issue with their order, you should reorder again and then talk to CS to honor the sale price. It would be better if you include the original order numbers and also the email about the honoring the old price.



Thanks, I placed a new order, hopefully i will receive it by Friday


----------



## Liberty817

What was the deal you all are trying to get...sorry you guys have to go through all the hassle.


----------



## Maracucha

befrank said:


> Just got my bag order settled. Reordered and the CSR has put in the request to refund to original price.






ilysukixD said:


> For those who having issue with their order, you should reorder again and then talk to CS to honor the sale price. It would be better if you include the original order numbers and also the email about the honoring the old price.





AmorNChanel said:


> Yikes! Why is this bag order soooo difficult?  I hope they get this worked out and soon. To help keep your eye on the prize I took a couple of snaps last night of the unwrapped bag. The outside and inside of the bag. The leather on this seems good and pretty durable but still soft.
> View attachment 3620339
> View attachment 3620340





Tracton0304 said:


> Thanks, I placed a new order, hopefully i will receive it by Friday



Finally talked with CS put a new order and they will honor the price with a refund within 14 days or so... I got actracking # and my bag is arriving on Friday!! Please keeping post about the refund process. It's been such a pain to get here; I'mnot a fan of small bags but considering this trip this one will be my fav!! Waiting for all yours pics[emoji119]


----------



## barbee

As I was becoming very worried, seeing the bag on line, yet seeing no action on my order(March 2 is supposed to be the day!) I just called Saks, spoke with the NICEST Brittany, and she indeed saw no action on the original order.  She placed a new order, at $980, and stated within 3-5 days I would receive the credit. She is even overnighting the bag to me!! She opened a case, gave me the new order number, so I feel I have plenty of documentation in case I run into an issue.  Now I am semi relieved!


----------



## purseaholic90

barbee said:


> As I was becoming very worried, seeing the bag on line, yet seeing no action on my order(March 2 is supposed to be the day!) I just called Saks, spoke with the NICEST Brittany, and she indeed saw no action on the original order.  She placed a new order, at $980, and stated within 3-5 days I would receive the credit. She is even overnighting the bag to me!! She opened a case, gave me the new order number, so I feel I have plenty of documentation in case I run into an issue.  Now I am semi relieved!



I'm so happy you got yours shipped out!


----------



## purseaholic90

Make sure you follow up on your order! I called yesterday and they promised that mine would get shipped out today. I called to follow up today after seeing no action on my order and found out my order was never submitted aka "stuck". It was processed but never submitted so it was never placed to get shipped out. She asked me to repurchase the bag again online and cancel the one I had ordered before. I got fed up because this would be the second time they've asked me to do so. I can't believe their system is so faulty that they want customers to keep repurchasing the same item over and over again. I asked to speak to the manager because I don't want to repurchase it again and run into the same issue. The manager pretty much blew off my concerns and said it'll get shipped out either today or tomorrow. I guess we'll see what happens. 

PS They also told me there's no guaranteed inventory on this item. Even though we placed the order, they might not have enough in stock. So.. yeah


----------



## barbee

purseaholic90 said:


> Make sure you follow up on your order! I called yesterday and they promised that mine would get shipped out today. I called to follow up today after seeing no action on my order and found out my order was never submitted aka "stuck". It was processed but never submitted so it was never placed to get shipped out. She asked me to repurchase the bag again online and cancel the one I had ordered before. I got fed up because this would be the second time they've asked me to do so. I can't believe their system is so faulty that they want customers to keep repurchasing the same item over and over again. I asked to speak to the manager because I don't want to repurchase it again and run into the same issue. The manager pretty much blew off my concerns and said it'll get shipped out either today or tomorrow. I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> PS They also told me there's no guaranteed inventory on this item. Even though we placed the order, they might not have enough in stock. So.. yeah


It's so sad, since the bag is available on line(not sold out yet)  Those of us waiting since November should have first priority, or don't even have the promotion in the first place.  My bag has been shipped out(I have a tracking number) with next day shipping.  I believe it's who answers the phone when you call.  I had a very sympathetic SA, which made the experience very positive.  I know others are unhappy, and I do believe had I not called today, my prior order would be in limbo, never to be resurrected.  She said as much!  We can't understand it all, but the squeaky wheel tends to get more then the "do nothing" approach.  I did use my Saks charge, maybe that helped.  Plus I had purchased a bag in January--who knows if she saw me as a repeat customer(I don't buy much there) and it helped.
Others---it can't hurt to pursue, if you still want the bag, and are not disgusted by now.


----------



## Loco4lux

purseaholic90 said:


> Make sure you follow up on your order! I called yesterday and they promised that mine would get shipped out today. I called to follow up today after seeing no action on my order and found out my order was never submitted aka "stuck". It was processed but never submitted so it was never placed to get shipped out. She asked me to repurchase the bag again online and cancel the one I had ordered before. I got fed up because this would be the second time they've asked me to do so. I can't believe their system is so faulty that they want customers to keep repurchasing the same item over and over again. I asked to speak to the manager because I don't want to repurchase it again and run into the same issue. The manager pretty much blew off my concerns and said it'll get shipped out either today or tomorrow. I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> PS They also told me there's no guaranteed inventory on this item. Even though we placed the order, they might not have enough in stock. So.. yeah



I just had the exact same experience. My second order finally said processed.  I called to follow up and the rep said the order is just sitting and she advised me to cancel and make a new order since the bag is in stock. She gave free overnight again but I don't know.  This is crazy.  I hope the third order is the charm.


----------



## Tracton0304

Just received my shipping tracking #, and now i have to watch for the credit card charge and refund. I dont know why i have 2 pending transactions(1 for the original order and 1 for the new order)


----------



## Sweetielux_10

ahhh I caved in  I placed an order again.. I need Handbag Anonymous meetings lol
But this time they overnight the bag for free, thats the least they can do for us by now. (currently on the phone with them)


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Loco4lux said:


> I just had the exact same experience. My second order finally said processed.  I called to follow up and the rep said the order is just sitting and she advised me to cancel and make a new order since the bag is in stock. She gave free overnight again but I don't know.  This is crazy.  I hope the third order is the charm.


I really hope you get your bag soon


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Okay ladies, so placed the order and I have a estimated delivery day of 03/03 (free overnight) I will follow up on that and also on the refund process (calling my bank now to  make a note of it.)


----------



## befrank

This is a lot of headache for a bag! I settled mine yesterday--they were having issues with the phone order so I went online to re-order then I emailed the CSR with the new number so she could attached to the price adjustment request. It has processed, just waiting for the shipping notification. So far it's showing expected delivery of 3/6.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok. I think I'm done. I decided I no longer want this bag. 
This is part of an email I received after being told I had to place my order again (which also got cancelled) after my original order of 11/22 got cancelled.


----------



## befrank

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3621316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I think I'm done. I decided I no longer want this bag.
> This is part of an email I received after being told I had to place my order again (which also got cancelled) after my original order of 11/22 got cancelled.



Unacceptable! [emoji35]


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3621316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I think I'm done. I decided I no longer want this bag.
> This is part of an email I received after being told I had to place my order again (which also got cancelled) after my original order of 11/22 got cancelled.


wow, thats very upsetting. Did they ever put a "pending" charge in your account for the new order?


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 3621316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I think I'm done. I decided I no longer want this bag.
> This is part of an email I received after being told I had to place my order again (which also got cancelled) after my original order of 11/22 got cancelled.


How is that possible? The bag is still in stock! Maybe talk to a CSR on the phone about your situation for the last time. We have waited for so long.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sweetielux_10 said:


> wow, thats very upsetting. Did they ever put a "pending" charge in your account for the new order?


After checking my Saks account there is a total of $1,707.17 pending charges; $640.19 for the first bag AND $1,066.98 for the second bag. So now if I were to order a third time, there will not be enough money in my account to purchase this bag a third time. 

I'm done dealing with Saks regarding this bag. So frustrating. I don't need this aggravation.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

befrank said:


> Unacceptable! [emoji35]





ilysukixD said:


> How is that possible? The bag is still in stock! Maybe talk to a CSR on the phone about your situation for the last time. We have waited for so long.



Thank you ladies. But as I mentioned in my previous post. I'm done. 

I hope all you ladies get your bags without incident.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> After checking my Saks account there is a total of $1,707.17 pending charges; $640.19 for the first bag AND $1,066.98 for the second bag. So now if I were to order a third time, there will not be enough money in my account to purchase this bag a third time.
> 
> I'm done dealing with Saks regarding this bag. So frustrating. I don't need this aggravation.



If it's cancelled, you will not be charged for your pending purchases. Please talk to CSR one last time since we have waited over 3 months already, why give up now. Anyway you still should contact them about the pending charges.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Johnpauliegal said:


> After checking my Saks account there is a total of $1,707.17 pending charges; $640.19 for the first bag AND $1,066.98 for the second bag. So now if I were to order a third time, there will not be enough money in my account to purchase this bag a third time.
> 
> I'm done dealing with Saks regarding this bag. So frustrating. I don't need this aggravation.


thats terrible on their end. I was able to contact my bank and I do not have any charges for the pre order, only for the new one that I just placed; which they also mentioned that if Saks doesn't refund on a timely manner, that they will take care of that. Also, I have zero hope for this to happen, I think that I will eventually get an email that says the bag is sold out or whatever.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> If it's cancelled, you will not be charged for your pending purchases. Please talk to CSR one last time since we have waited over 3 months already, why give up now. Anyway you still should contact them about the pending charges.



Ok I will try one last time lol. Going to call them now. What's it about this bag that just draws us all to it no mattter how long we have to wait lol.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

ilysukixD said:


> If it's cancelled, you will not be charged for your pending purchases. Please talk to CSR one last time since we have waited over 3 months already, why give up now. Anyway you still should contact them about the pending charges.


I like your positive attitude  congrats on the baby! the plus side, a mini iPad fits inside the disco soho t


Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I will try one last time lol. Going to call them now. What's it about this bag that just draws us all to it no mattter how long we have to wait lol.


ask for FREE overnight delivery or fastest available for your area


----------



## Loco4lux

Omg!  I just got the shipping confirmation and tracking.  Scheduled delivery tomorrow.  It feels surreal.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Loco4lux said:


> Omg!  I just got the shipping confirmation and tracking.  Scheduled delivery tomorrow.  It feels surreal.


did you re ordered? or is this from the pre order from November? sorry Im at work, can't go back to some of the older parts of the thread


----------



## Loco4lux

Sweetielux_10 said:


> did you re ordered? or is this from the pre order from November? sorry Im at work, can't go back to some of the older parts of the thread



Hi.  This was my third order.  The first was from 11/22 which got cancelled, the second I placed 2/27, and the third which finally went through was placed today.  The rep said my second order was just sitting in limbo even though it said processed and recommended I reorder a third time.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok. After being on the phone with them for 23 minutes, they lifted the pre-authorized holds totalling $1,707.17, so I could order the bag again. Unfortunately they told me the bag wouldnt arrive till 3-8 days.
Now since I have ShopRunner I am going to order the bag myself so I could get it in 2 days and all I have to do is send them an email with my original order number for the price adjustment (which can take up to 14 days).  Now let's see how it goes. 

Good luck with everyone's.


----------



## ilysukixD

Sweetielux_10 said:


> I like your positive attitude  congrats on the baby! the plus side, a mini iPad fits inside the disco soho t
> 
> ask for FREE overnight delivery or fastest available for your area



Thank you, My baby #2 is coming anytime soon. I'm glad I'm going to get the bag before I go in to labor, otherwise I won't have time to deal with all these hassles. Hahas the iPad mini does fits but it's a tight fit.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Maracucha said:


> Finally talked with CS put a new order and they will honor the price with a refund within 14 days or so... I got actracking # and my bag is arriving on Friday!! Please keeping post about the refund process. It's been such a pain to get here; I'mnot a fan of small bags but considering this trip this one will be my fav!! Waiting for all yours pics[emoji119]





barbee said:


> As I was becoming very worried, seeing the bag on line, yet seeing no action on my order(March 2 is supposed to be the day!) I just called Saks, spoke with the NICEST Brittany, and she indeed saw no action on the original order.  She placed a new order, at $980, and stated within 3-5 days I would receive the credit. She is even overnighting the bag to me!! She opened a case, gave me the new order number, so I feel I have plenty of documentation in case I run into an issue.  Now I am semi relieved!





Loco4lux said:


> I just had the exact same experience. My second order finally said processed.  I called to follow up and the rep said the order is just sitting and she advised me to cancel and make a new order since the bag is in stock. She gave free overnight again but I don't know.  This is crazy.  I hope the third order is the charm.





Tracton0304 said:


> Just received my shipping tracking #, and now i have to watch for the credit card charge and refund. I dont know why i have 2 pending transactions(1 for the original order and 1 for the new order)





Sweetielux_10 said:


> ahhh I caved in  I placed an order again.. I need Handbag Anonymous meetings lol
> But this time they overnight the bag for free, thats the least they can do for us by now. (currently on the phone with them)





befrank said:


> This is a lot of headache for a bag! I settled mine yesterday--they were having issues with the phone order so I went online to re-order then I emailed the CSR with the new number so she could attached to the price adjustment request. It has processed, just waiting for the shipping notification. So far it's showing expected delivery of 3/6.



So excited for you!!! Can't wait for this super elusive bag to come. It's like some long lost bag that resurfaced but you have chase it in order to catch it.  Worse than Pokémon go!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sweetielux_10 said:


> thats terrible on their end. I was able to contact my bank and I do not have any charges for the pre order, only for the new one that I just placed; which they also mentioned that if Saks doesn't refund on a timely manner, that they will take care of that. Also, I have zero hope for this to happen, I think that I will eventually get an email that says the bag is sold out or whatever.



That's great you contacted your bank and as i mentioned Saks lifted the pending charges so I could order this bag again. Which I did for the 3rd time lol.  So far my order just shows submitted lol. 
I'm hoping you get your bag after all this.



ilysukixD said:


> Thank you, My baby #2 is coming anytime soon. I'm glad I'm going to get the bag before I go in to labor, otherwise I won't have time to deal with all these hassles. Hahas the iPad mini does fits but it's a tight fit.



I thought this was your second disco bag lol. Congratulations. 
I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. After being on the phone with them for 23 minutes, they lifted the pre-authorized holds totalling $1,707.17, so I could order the bag again. Unfortunately they told me the bag wouldnt arrive till 3-8 days.
> Now since I have ShopRunner I am going to order the bag myself so I could get it in 2 days and all I have to do is send them an email with my original order number for the price adjustment (which can take up to 14 days).  Now let's see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck with everyone's.



So glad you tried one more time and hopefully successfully.  This bag is making us work to appreciate her even more. It will be worth it (as long as your credit is processed correctly)!


----------



## befrank

Just got my shipping notice!


----------



## purseaholic90

purseaholic90 said:


> Make sure you follow up on your order! I called yesterday and they promised that mine would get shipped out today. I called to follow up today after seeing no action on my order and found out my order was never submitted aka "stuck". It was processed but never submitted so it was never placed to get shipped out. She asked me to repurchase the bag again online and cancel the one I had ordered before. I got fed up because this would be the second time they've asked me to do so. I can't believe their system is so faulty that they want customers to keep repurchasing the same item over and over again. I asked to speak to the manager because I don't want to repurchase it again and run into the same issue. The manager pretty much blew off my concerns and said it'll get shipped out either today or tomorrow. I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> PS They also told me there's no guaranteed inventory on this item. Even though we placed the order, they might not have enough in stock. So.. yeah



As an update, it looks like the manager ended up reordering it for me (based on an new email confirmation with a new order #) and that order shipped within an hour of her reordering it. Yay! It's weird that she did it without telling me and I found out through the email notifications. Now I have one order stuck in "Processed" and a new one that shipped.

Definitely follow up and check what's going on with your order if you haven't already! If it still says "Processed" or "Submitted," it's probably stuck and you'll have to contact CS to reprocess it. This whole experience has taught me to NEVER pre-order from Saks ever again. It seems like most orders got stuck in their system (multiple times).


----------



## Sweetielux_10

omg just got a shipping confirmation  wow! I placed the order this morning and I will keep checking for the refund ... I'm at lost for words haha


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. After being on the phone with them for 23 minutes, they lifted the pre-authorized holds totalling $1,707.17, so I could order the bag again. Unfortunately they told me the bag wouldnt arrive till 3-8 days.
> Now since I have ShopRunner I am going to order the bag myself so I could get it in 2 days and all I have to do is send them an email with my original order number for the price adjustment (which can take up to 14 days).  Now let's see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck with everyone's.


hope you get it soon  I just got my shipping confirmation from my order this morning, so just wait a little your bag will be here soon


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. After being on the phone with them for 23 minutes, they lifted the pre-authorized holds totalling $1,707.17, so I could order the bag again. Unfortunately they told me the bag wouldnt arrive till 3-8 days.
> Now since I have ShopRunner I am going to order the bag myself so I could get it in 2 days and all I have to do is send them an email with my original order number for the price adjustment (which can take up to 14 days).  Now let's see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck with everyone's.



Geeez! I hope you get your bag after all this!! I cancelled my order after Christmas but have been keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!


----------



## paula3boys

I can't wait for all of you to finally get your bag from Saks! [emoji23] I've never seen so much hassle over a retail order. They should fix what they did wrong so it doesn't happen again!


----------



## Maracucha

Loco4lux said:


> Omg!  I just got the shipping confirmation and tracking.  Scheduled delivery tomorrow.  It feels surreal.



Yeiii[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] mine is also coming tomorrow!!!




Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. After being on the phone with them for 23 minutes, they lifted the pre-authorized holds totalling $1,707.17, so I could order the bag again. Unfortunately they told me the bag wouldnt arrive till 3-8 days.
> Now since I have ShopRunner I am going to order the bag myself so I could get it in 2 days and all I have to do is send them an email with my original order number for the price adjustment (which can take up to 14 days).  Now let's see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck with everyone's.



Ohhh nooo what a hassle they've put you through.....but you finally going to get it!!! Don't forget the pics[emoji51]



befrank said:


> Just got my shipping notice!





purseaholic90 said:


> As an update, it looks like the manager ended up reordering it for me (based on an new email confirmation with a new order #) and that order shipped within an hour of her reordering it. Yay! It's weird that she did it without telling me and I found out through the email notifications. Now I have one order stuck in "Processed" and a new one that shipped.
> 
> Definitely follow up and check what's going on with your order if you haven't already! If it still says "Processed" or "Submitted," it's probably stuck and you'll have to contact CS to reprocess it. This whole experience has taught me to NEVER pre-order from Saks ever again. It seems like most orders got stuck in their system (multiple times).



Glad you got helped and getting the lovely disco bag!![emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]



Sweetielux_10 said:


> omg just got a shipping confirmation  wow! I placed the order this morning and I will keep checking for the refund ... I'm at lost for words haha



Yeiiiii you got it!! Congrats!!![emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Maracucha

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you, My baby #2 is coming anytime soon. I'm glad I'm going to get the bag before I go in to labor, otherwise I won't have time to deal with all these hassles. Hahas the iPad mini does fits but it's a tight fit.



Congrats on the newborn and your bag is coming just in time!!! Yeiiiii[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
Part of the ending conversation.




But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
> Part of the ending conversation.
> View attachment 3621722
> 
> View attachment 3621719
> 
> But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



I cannot believe it! That is ridiculous. I am sooo sorry. Not acceptable!


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
> Part of the ending conversation.
> View attachment 3621722
> 
> View attachment 3621719
> 
> But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Oh good grief. So sorry. This is unacceptable by saks.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
> Part of the ending conversation.
> View attachment 3621722
> 
> View attachment 3621719
> 
> But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



That is so wrong, and from a high end retailer. I will never pre-order again from Saks. You should call, why give up the great price on the Disco. You've come this far.


----------



## mkr

Peter Pan1 said:


> That is so wrong, and from a high end retailer. I will never pre-order again from Saks. You should call, why give up the great price on the Disco. You've come this far.


I agree.  That was a great price.   And if Gucci isn't having sales anymore you'll never get a deal on it again.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
> Part of the ending conversation.
> View attachment 3621722
> 
> View attachment 3621719
> 
> But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Unflippin believable!!! I'm sorry... I would be done too!


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
> Part of the ending conversation.
> View attachment 3621722
> 
> View attachment 3621719
> 
> But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Whatttt??? Can't beleive it!! I understand your frustration but as others ptfs stayed above it was a great deal that you catch way ago so hang in there call CS ask to talk with the manager and ask for what you got late Nov!!! You deserve it!! Alll of us deserve it for have being waiting such a long time!!! Good luck


----------



## mkr

I sometimes wonder if this round and round is on purpose so people give up.  That was a substantial savings they don't want to honor.  Just a thought.


----------



## Loco4lux

Just arrived


----------



## pecknnibble

Congrats to all that got it!! Just curious..if this was a preorder, how did you guys get it on sale? This is the exact color I want but I didn't see it on sale at all. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## pecknnibble

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
> Part of the ending conversation.
> View attachment 3621722
> 
> View attachment 3621719
> 
> But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



It's sooo beautiful though!! I think if you still kind of want it, you should fight for it! It's a great deal too


----------



## Sweetielux_10

pecknnibble said:


> It's sooo beautiful though!! I think if you still kind of want it, you should fight for it! It's a great deal too


It was part of a designer sale event at Saks, and the bag was at 40% off . I wouldn't pay the original price for it, but at the offer price it's totally worth it.


pecknnibble said:


> Congrats to all that got it!! Just curious..if this was a preorder, how did you guys get it on sale? This is the exact color I want but I didn't see it on sale at all. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Loco4lux said:


> Just arrived


Awesome! Exciting  
Mine is set to arrive this evening .. is already in my local FedEx center. 
Enjoy your new beauty


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
> Part of the ending conversation.
> View attachment 3621722
> 
> View attachment 3621719
> 
> But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


 
Oh no  did you reorder? What worked for
Me was to ask for the overnight shipping. please let us know if you decide to do it again. Best of luck


----------



## Peter Pan1

mkr said:


> I sometimes wonder if this round and round is on purpose so people give up.  That was a substantial savings they don't want to honor.  Just a thought.




I agree 100% with you!!!!


----------



## barbee

Mine arrived this morning.  No time to open it till later though...


----------



## befrank

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. So it's like 2:40am EST and I'm wondering about the status of my order once again. It went from submitted to processing. I decided to go on a live chat and low and behold it was stuck in limbo. The rep once again cancelled my order and I have to once again place a new one.
> Part of the ending conversation.
> View attachment 3621722
> 
> View attachment 3621719
> 
> But I have decided not to call. This disco bag was not meant to be.
> 
> Good luck everyone.



I am so sad to hear this. For reference, after I placed my new order it took 24 hours for my order to be confirmed. Once I received the confirmation on the following day it took about 6-8 hours before I received the shipping confirmation. I'm not sure why their system is responding so slowly. This is my first pre-order with them but I have never had issues of this extent in my previous order experiences.


----------



## mkr

I have trouble with SAKS all the time.  I try to stay away.  It takes forever to get items that ARE in stock.


----------



## snibor

Y'all are not going to believe what I saw!  I see Gucci in tj maxx but never a current style and a marmont?  Look!  $899.99. Retail is $1,200. It's gorgeous but I have a rose beige disco and am saving for an lv (sorry I'm cheating). Have no idea if they will do a charge send but I'd be happy to give someone the name and location of store. Bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hey guys. Thank you for all your thoughts.
Rather than quote you all and take up all that space  I have decided to reply by stating that after 3 cancellations (even though  I snatched this bag up at a great price), I have decided not to order this bag again. Reason being is that I have these 4 bags I just recently purchased whereas I just opened the studded disco bag just this past weekend.  So after serious thought I came to the conclusion that I really don't need this bag. I just wanted it lol.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey guys. Thank you for all your thoughts.
> Rather than quote you all and take up all that space  I have decided to reply by stating that after 3 cancellations (even though  I snatched this bag up at a great price), I have decided not to order this bag again. Reason being is that I have these 3 bags I just recently purchased whereas I just opened the studded disco bag just this past weekend.  So after serious thought I came to the conclusion that I really don't need this bag. I just wanted it lol.
> 
> View attachment 3622177



Love the bags you purchased!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Love the bags you purchased!!!


Thank you snibor. 
I had to update the photo; I forgot to add the bag I got last month lol.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey guys. Thank you for all your thoughts.
> Rather than quote you all and take up all that space  I have decided to reply by stating that after 3 cancellations (even though  I snatched this bag up at a great price), I have decided not to order this bag again. Reason being is that I have these 4 bags I just recently purchased whereas I just opened the studded disco bag just this past weekend.  So after serious thought I came to the conclusion that I really don't need this bag. I just wanted it lol.
> 
> View attachment 3622211


May I ask how much did you pay for studded disco? And is it still available? Thank you


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> May I ask how much did you pay for studded disco? And is it still available? Thank you


Hi ilysukixD, not at all. The SA at the  Cabazon outlet (Steven) knew I was looking for a black disco. He sent me a text stating there was a studded one available and if I was interested. I said " most definitely" and gave him my cc info.  It was $749 (with tax it came out to $826)!!  What a steal!  I got it in October. 
I keep asking if there are any more available for members here but he hasn't come across another one as of yet.


----------



## Sweetielux_10

The bag arrived in prestine condition  haha thank you all wonderful ladies for posting updates on here.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sweetielux_10 said:


> View attachment 3622262
> View attachment 3622263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag arrived in prestine condition  haha thank you all wonderful ladies for posting updates on here.


Absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy your new disco bag!  Sheesh you waited long enough.


----------



## Tracton0304

Sweetielux_10 said:


> View attachment 3622262
> View attachment 3622263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag arrived in prestine condition  haha thank you all wonderful ladies for posting updates on here.



Congratz, cant wait to receive mine on Monday


----------



## Maracucha

Finally is here!! The color is just perfect[emoji173][emoji173] so happy I could get it[emoji119]


----------



## Sweetielux_10

Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy your new disco bag!  Sheesh you waited long enough.


 Thank you  lol yes! What a wait! I have never waited so long for a handbag , not even my "holy grail" Chanel flap bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3622266
> 
> 
> 
> Finally is here!! The color is just perfect[emoji173][emoji173] so happy I could get it[emoji119]


Absolutely gorgeous!  It's about time!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## pecknnibble

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi ilysukixD, not at all. The SA at the  Cabazon outlet (Steven) knew I was looking for a black disco. He sent me a text stating there was a studded one available and if I was interested. I said " most definitely" and gave him my cc info.  It was $749 (with tax it came out to $826)!!  What a steal!  I got it in October.
> I keep asking if there are any more available for members here but he hasn't come across another one as of yet.



Do they often have soho discos at the outlet? Maybe I should check it out haha [emoji13]


----------



## ilysukixD

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3622266
> 
> Finally is here!! The color is just perfect[emoji173][emoji173] so happy I could get it[emoji119]


  She's beautiful! Just in time for spring!!! I'm still waiting for my package to get delivered. Been waiting since this morning


----------



## ilysukixD

OMG she's finally here!!! 
The packaging is cute but I want the Gucci gift box and shipping box instead >.<" silly me. Anyway here's the unboxing.






I'll post another day with my navy trio disco in comparison because they are some differences and similarities.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> OMG she's finally here!!!
> The packaging is cute but I want the Gucci gift box and shipping box instead >.<" silly me. Anyway here's the unboxing.
> View attachment 3622300
> 
> View attachment 3622301
> 
> View attachment 3622302
> 
> I'll post another day with my navy trio disco in comparison because they are some differences and similarities.


Finally! Absolutely gorgeous!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok after all the reveals so far, I'm just courteous??..,can someone tell me which photo is the true color of the Camelia bag? Thanks.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok after all the reveals so far, I'm just courteous??..,can someone tell me which photo is the true color of the Camelia bag? Thanks.
> View attachment 3622355



It's more like the two pictures above my photo. 
I'll take more detail pictures later today or tmr.
Anyway I'm curious why the color is called petal pink on my invoice.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

pecknnibble said:


> Do they often have soho discos at the outlet? Maybe I should check it out haha [emoji13]


Hi   I haven't gone to the outlets in about 6 months and I have never seen Disco bags; however from what I hear they do pop up every so often that's why every so often I contact SAs. The SAs are listed in the Gucci do not chat thread. I have gotten stuff from the Texas and California outlets. Meanwhile I live in NYC. Go figure lol. Good luck. 
FYI I asked the SA at the Cabazon outlet if he comes across any discos to let me know.


----------



## bethanycrt

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3622266
> 
> 
> 
> Finally is here!! The color is just perfect[emoji173][emoji173] so happy I could get it[emoji119]


It's beautiful!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Loco4lux said:


> Just arrived



So awesome!! Can't wait to see this beauty.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey guys. Thank you for all your thoughts.
> Rather than quote you all and take up all that space  I have decided to reply by stating that after 3 cancellations (even though  I snatched this bag up at a great price), I have decided not to order this bag again. Reason being is that I have these 4 bags I just recently purchased whereas I just opened the studded disco bag just this past weekend.  So after serious thought I came to the conclusion that I really don't need this bag. I just wanted it lol.
> 
> View attachment 3622211



What gorgeous bags you picked up!  Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## AmorNChanel

Sweetielux_10 said:


> View attachment 3622262
> View attachment 3622263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag arrived in prestine condition  haha thank you all wonderful ladies for posting updates on here.



Omg!! Congratulations! So happy for you. It's beautiful!


----------



## AmorNChanel

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3622266
> 
> 
> 
> Finally is here!! The color is just perfect[emoji173][emoji173] so happy I could get it[emoji119]



Yay!! Congratulations. So glad you love the color. It will match with many outfits.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hey guys. Thank you for all your thoughts.
> Rather than quote you all and take up all that space  I have decided to reply by stating that after 3 cancellations (even though  I snatched this bag up at a great price), I have decided not to order this bag again. Reason being is that I have these 4 bags I just recently purchased whereas I just opened the studded disco bag just this past weekend.  So after serious thought I came to the conclusion that I really don't need this bag. I just wanted it lol.
> 
> View attachment 3622211



All beauties!!! Love all of them[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## AmorNChanel

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok after all the reveals so far, I'm just courteous??..,can someone tell me which photo is the true color of the Camelia bag? Thanks.
> View attachment 3622355


Good question. I can understand the confusion. I think the top right is closest. The color kinda reminds me of a cardboard box with a fair amount of pink if that makes any sense.  I am not good with color so I may be if no help. 



ilysukixD said:


> It's more like the two pictures above my photo.
> I'll take more detail pictures later today or tmr.
> Anyway I'm curious why the color is called petal pink on my invoice.
> View attachment 3622368


Me too! Says same thing on my invoice. I wondered about that too then I forgot. Lol


----------



## paula3boys

mkr said:


> I sometimes wonder if this round and round is on purpose so people give up.  That was a substantial savings they don't want to honor.  Just a thought.



I think it was a mistake that it got marked down 40%  (or they listed wrong color name) and then Saks is doing what you said in hoping people will give up so they don't take a huge loss on their mistake!


----------



## paula3boys

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok after all the reveals so far, I'm just courteous??..,can someone tell me which photo is the true color of the Camelia bag? Thanks.
> View attachment 3622355



In my experience the bottom right is not camelia. I ordered from Gucci last year before returning to get red and looks more like top pics


----------



## letteshop

snibor said:


> Y'all are not going to believe what I saw!  I see Gucci in tj maxx but never a current style and a marmont?  Look!  $899.99. Retail is $1,200. It's gorgeous but I have a rose beige disco and am saving for an lv (sorry I'm cheating). Have no idea if they will do a charge send but I'd be happy to give someone the name and location of store. Bag is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3622165



Tried to pm you but wouldn't let me.  Can you pm the location please? Thanks!!


----------



## snibor

letteshop said:


> Tried to pm you but wouldn't let me.  Can you pm the location please? Thanks!!



Sent you a message.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Love the bags you purchased!!!





AmorNChanel said:


> What gorgeous bags you picked up!  Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.





Maracucha said:


> All beauties!!! Love all of them[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Thank you ladies. And for this reason I decided not to submit my order for the 4th time to get the Soho bag because if I haven't used these bags what sense would it be to get another one ; however?????? It is s great price lmao.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you ladies. And for this reason I decided not to submit my order for the 4th time to get the Soho bag because if I haven't used these bags what sense would it be to get another one ; however?????? It is s great price lmao.



You have a great collection! I agree it doesn't make sense to buy another if you haven't use the others yet. They should get some love as well. I find myself reaching for the same bag over and over again and haven't used my other bags for years and they are still in pristine condition! -.-" and then I buy new bags. My DH shakes his head when I purchased new bag and asked why I never used my older bags at all.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> You have a great collection! I agree it doesn't make sense to buy another if you haven't use the others yet. They should get some love as well. I find myself reaching for the same bag over and over again and haven't used my other bags for years and they are still in pristine condition! -.-" and then I buy new bags. My DH shakes his head when I purchased new bag and asked why I never used my older bags at all.


Thank you. I have many many more than I need lol. But I hear what you're saying.
 I also pretty much favor one bag; however when I see a sale; I'm addicted!! I had gotten all these bags on sale at Gucci during their pre-sale in early 2016. (The 2 similar bags together in one photo came from the Gucci outlet).
I could've had that Soho Disco (still can); but I believe they were telling me something. They helped in my decision by making it difficult for me to purchase the bag. It gave me time to think that I really dont need it lol.


----------



## ilysukixD

For those who received their camelia soho disco can you read my post  Gucci Disco Bag Club <--Just click here.
I just want to know if you are having the same issue as well.
Anyway I also did a comparison with my camelia and navy trio


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> OMG she's finally here!!!
> The packaging is cute but I want the Gucci gift box and shipping box instead >.<" silly me. Anyway here's the unboxing.
> View attachment 3622300
> 
> View attachment 3622301
> 
> View attachment 3622302
> 
> I'll post another day with my navy trio disco in comparison because they are some differences and similarities.


Hi. I just saw your 2 Disco bags in the clubhouse. They are beautiful!


----------



## snibor

letteshop said:


> Tried to pm you but wouldn't let me.  Can you pm the location please? Thanks!!



Sorry it didn't work out. FYI the bag is gone! Was just in store.


----------



## letteshop

snibor said:


> Sorry it didn't work out. FYI the bag is gone! Was just in store.



Thanks for the update!!


----------



## befrank

My price adjustment posted to my account today, before my bag arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Guccigirlny

mkr said:


> Where do you live?  BTW TJMaxx online has Gucci often.  I haven't looked in a while but I've seen it several times.


Yes, I've seen a really nice large soho shoulder bag at TJMaxx it was one of their "Runway" stores that have high end section of clothing and accessories!


----------



## innerspark

Ladies, you rock! Thanks so much for posting about the cancellation and the price adjustment. My heart sank when I got the email cancellation this morning, and I wouldn't have done anything about it but figured I'd check in here just in case someone else was in the same boat. Thanks to your posts I was able to chat with a rep and ordered the bag. Woohoo! Crossing my fingers it arrives.


----------



## barbee

My bag arrived Friday--after I reordered(with the adjustment within 3-5 days) and NOW, my original November order has shipped!  I'm only upset as this is more work for me in shipping one bag back.  I am so fortunate to get the promotional price, but really wished they could have cancelled the November order after establishing a new order for me.


----------



## ilysukixD

barbee said:


> My bag arrived Friday--after I reordered(with the adjustment within 3-5 days) and NOW, my original November order has shipped!  I'm only upset as this is more work for me in shipping one bag back.  I am so fortunate to get the promotional price, but really wished they could have cancelled the November order after establishing a new order for me.



Really? I ordered 3 times, hopefully they aren't sending another 2, since both of the order is still processing.... 
I haven't received my refund yet.


----------



## paula3boys

barbee said:


> My bag arrived Friday--after I reordered(with the adjustment within 3-5 days) and NOW, my original November order has shipped!  I'm only upset as this is more work for me in shipping one bag back.  I am so fortunate to get the promotional price, but really wished they could have cancelled the November order after establishing a new order for me.



I'll take her off your hands [emoji23]


----------



## Maracucha

Happy Wednesday!!! I already got my refund, just to let you know.[emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] hope everybody else too!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Just got my refund as well!


----------



## Peter Pan1

Just checked today and I also received my refund from Saks. For reference I used my Saks credit card to purchased the Disco. So happy this all ended well!!


----------



## Tracton0304

Peter Pan1 said:


> Just checked today and I also received my refund from Saks. For reference I used my Saks credit card to purchased the Disco. So happy this all ended well!!


Me too, cant wait to enjoy it


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wow you guys received your price ajustment real quick! 
Glad you are all enjoying your beautiful bag.


----------



## iloveallpurses

Just curious question, why did you guy receive the price adjustment.  Was the disco on sale recently?


----------



## deltalady

iloveallpurses said:


> Just curious question, why did you guy receive the price adjustment.  Was the disco on sale recently?



Around the holidays


----------



## milkat

Has anyone seen a red disco chain bag around? Unfortunately I was too late ordering it from the US site a couple of months ago. And it's no longer available in red in Australia where i am. 

I am willing to have it shipped from the US so if anyone has seen it at the outlet (or another store) can you please let me know? TIA x
https://www.gucci.com/au/en_au/pr/w...position=1&listName=SearchResultGridComponent


----------



## Maria Cantu

I'm looking for Crossover sandals in nude size 42.  I had been watching them on Gucci.com and went to buy them tonight and none of the crossovers are available online!  Does anyone know how I can find them?  Please message me. Thank you.


----------



## Nene1819

Maria Cantu said:


> I'm looking for Crossover sandals in nude size 42.  I had been watching them on Gucci.com and went to buy them tonight and none of the crossovers are available online!  Does anyone know how I can find them?  Please message me. Thank you.


You may want to try the site amuze.com. They have them in nude for a discounted price. Not sure if they have your size. But watch the site, they often restock but sell out fast. For anyone else who's interested they have Gucci maramounts in pink and the Gucci ghost color discounted as well.


----------



## Nene1819

In search of a sale on a Gucci maramont or slyvie in red. Really a red Gucci shoulder bag. Hesitant in paying full price to see it on sale everywhere in a few months. Please help! TIA!


----------



## snibor

Nene1819 said:


> In search of a sale on a Gucci maramont or slyvie in red. Really a red Gucci shoulder bag. Hesitant in paying full price to see it on sale everywhere in a few months. Please help! TIA!



Gucci not doing sales anymore. We've had many discussions on here about it. Sad.


----------



## applecidered

I know, I'm still sad about no more sales... at least the outlets are still an option.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Nene1819 said:


> In search of a sale on a Gucci maramont or slyvie in red. Really a red Gucci shoulder bag. Hesitant in paying full price to see it on sale everywhere in a few months. Please help! TIA!



I posted a pic of the red Guccissima bag I got at an outlet a few months ago.  


You should check a local outlet or call one to have a SA check stock and possibly mail one to you.


----------



## squidgee

Nene1819 said:


> In search of a sale on a Gucci maramont or slyvie in red. Really a red Gucci shoulder bag. Hesitant in paying full price to see it on sale everywhere in a few months. Please help! TIA!


This red Marmont is on sale at TJ Maxx right now:
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...04089?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:16&N=3258590146


----------



## smiley13tree

squidgee said:


> This red Marmont is on sale at TJ Maxx right now:
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...04089?colorId=NS1003426&pos=1:16&N=3258590146



Wow good find!


----------



## chloebagfreak

I'm so surprised at how many Gucci, Balenciaga, and Bottega Veneta bags are on TJMaXX. 
Wow!  Do you think they are all authentic ?
They had a couple of Blooms items on sale. They even had an orange Lady Web in suede.


----------



## meisjen26

Please forgive me if this is the wrong place to ask...but can anyone suggest the best place to sell an unused Gucci bag? I don't trust eBay at all....


----------



## snibor

Here we go again...TJ Maxx!  My size (37.5) priced $499.99.  I did not purchase.


----------



## fokuslee

Does anyone know if Dionysus with bamboo handle go on sale in may?


----------



## ilysukixD

SIGN UP FOR Neiman Marcus emails, you will receive 15% off!!! Works on handbags!!


----------



## smiley13tree

ilysukixD said:


> SIGN UP FOR Neiman Marcus emails, you will receive 15% off!!! Works on handbags!!



Wow I would think they would be excluded. Thank you!


----------



## ilysukixD

smiley13tree said:


> Wow I would think they would be excluded. Thank you!



Same here, I didn't believe it actually worked because I wanted to get the soho disco and tried many codes and none of them works and amazingly the welcome code works!! 

Also you should purchase discounted gift cards!! I got the NM gift cards with 11% discount and also 3% cash back from ****** and my total ended up being $767 after tax! Best deal ever!


----------



## smiley13tree

ilysukixD said:


> Same here, I didn't believe it actually worked because I wanted to get the soho disco and tried many codes and none of them works and amazingly the welcome code works!!
> 
> Also you should purchase discounted gift cards!! I got the NM gift cards with 11% discount and also 3% cash back from ****** and my total ended up being $767 after tax! Best deal ever!



That's so smart, I love a clever deal. You've inspired me [emoji38]


----------



## crishabs

snibor said:


> Y'all are not going to believe what I saw!  I see Gucci in tj maxx but never a current style and a marmont?  Look!  $899.99. Retail is $1,200. It's gorgeous but I have a rose beige disco and am saving for an lv (sorry I'm cheating). Have no idea if they will do a charge send but I'd be happy to give someone the name and location of store. Bag is gorgeous.
> View attachment 3622165


Wow! That's awesome. May I ask where you found it?


----------



## snibor

crishabs said:


> Wow! That's awesome. May I ask where you found it?



It's long gone.  Tj maxx in New Jersey.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Anyone been to an outlet recently?
I'm looking for the Soho Swing Tote in black, small or medium. 




Please PM me if you have seen one. 

Also interested in any Soho SLGs. 

Thank you!


----------



## Maracucha

Please let me
Know if anyone see this Beauty!! Desperately looking[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]

Thanks[emoji173]️


----------



## fancynancy1218

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3677243
> 
> 
> Please let me
> Know if anyone see this Beauty!! Desperately looking[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Thanks[emoji173]️





Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3677243
> 
> 
> Please let me
> Know if anyone see this Beauty!! Desperately looking[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Thanks[emoji173]️



I saw this at Woodbury commons Gucci outlet yesterday!


----------



## Maracucha

fancynancy1218 said:


> I saw this at Woodbury commons Gucci outlet yesterday!



Ohh really? Do you have any SA  I can talk to?
Thanks!!!![emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## fancynancy1218

Maracucha said:


> Ohh really? Do you have any SA  I can talk to?
> Thanks!!!![emoji106][emoji2]


I don't, was just browsing and saw it.


----------



## Maracucha

fancynancy1218 said:


> I don't, was just browsing and saw it.



Ohh nooo[emoji24][emoji24] thank you anyway[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Ohh nooo[emoji24][emoji24] thank you anyway[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Hi. I believe there are a few SAs listed in the Gucci no chat thread. 
Good luck. I hope they locate one for you.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I believe there are a few SAs listed in the Gucci no chat thread.
> Good luck. I hope they locate one for you.



Hi Johnpauliegal! I just called and was topd they only had one yesterday it is sold out[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] thanks for your advice[emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Hi Johnpauliegal! I just called and was topd they only had one yesterday it is sold out[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] thanks for your advice[emoji106][emoji8]


Aww I'm so sorry to hear this. 

For future reference you should ask to be placed on the mailing lists for items that get added to the outlets. (The SAs info is in the thread I referred you to.)
That's how I was able to secure a studded disco in black.


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Aww I'm so sorry to hear this.
> 
> For future reference you should ask to be placed on the mailing lists for items that get added to the outlets. (The SAs info is in the thread I referred you to.)
> That's how I was able to secure a studded disco in black.



Sure will do[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji16]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Sure will do[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji16]



Hi. To make things easier for you, I just went through my emails. 
Here are the 2 Gucci Reps that send me periodic emails of new stuff at the outlets; which I just received a few days ago. 

(These Reps are public info on that thread.)

Steven j Alvarez
Sales Supervisor
Gucci outlet cabazon ca
WK Mobile:  (951) 483-0697
Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
steveagucci@gmail.com

ANH AU
Sales Associate
GUCCI
3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050
San Marcos, TX 78666
Phone  512.392.9130
Mobile  512.299.1200

Both of these Reps are absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Maracucha

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. To make things easier for you, I just went through my emails.
> Here are the 2 Gucci Reps that send me periodic emails of new stuff at the outlets; which I just received a few days ago.
> 
> (These Reps are public info on that thread.)
> 
> Steven j Alvarez
> Sales Supervisor
> Gucci outlet cabazon ca
> WK Mobile:  (951) 483-0697
> Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
> steveagucci@gmail.com
> 
> ANH AU
> Sales Associate
> GUCCI
> 3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050
> San Marcos, TX 78666
> Phone  512.392.9130
> Mobile  512.299.1200
> 
> Both of these Reps are absolutely wonderful!



Ohh Johnpauliegal you are so sweet!!! And yes Steven is wonderful to work with[emoji108][emoji2] I will contact Anh Au @SAN Marcos!!![emoji16]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Maracucha said:


> Ohh Johnpauliegal you are so sweet!!! And yes Steven is wonderful to work with[emoji108][emoji2] I will contact Anh Au @SAN Marcos!!![emoji16]



Yes, Steven is wonderful! 
 I believe I purchased 2 bags from him and 2 from  Anh.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Hi,  quick question,  if you buy a bag from an outlet overseas (say in USA) and you have it shipped to another country (eg Australia) and the item/bag is defective - anyone know the return/exchange policy and how it all works?  There are a few items I am keen on but have only brought direct from the boutique in my country,  so have no idea how overseas outlet purchases work... Thank you!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Hi,  quick question,  if you buy a bag from an outlet overseas (say in USA) and you have it shipped to another country (eg Australia) and the item/bag is defective - anyone know the return/exchange policy and how it all works?  There are a few items I am keen on but have only brought direct from the boutique in my country,  so have no idea how overseas outlet purchases work... Thank you!



Hi. Every time I buy a bag from the outlet, I'm formed it's a final sale; however 2 years ago there was a Gucci Soho Disco Bag in Suede (mineral blue) available at the outlet in San Marcos, TX which I purchased. (I live in NYC.). Well low and behold it was damaged. I immediately contacted the SA who sold me the bag and told her it was damaged. She asked for photos; which she had shown to the store manager.  Upon approval, she told me to mail it back and that they would refund the shipping charges along with the money I paid. (There were no more available).

Sorry I wasn't if help with the overseas policy. I'm sure you can give them a call and find out.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi guys. Don't know if anyone is interested but Steven from the Gucci outlet in Cabazon sent me these photos of new bags last week. 
Please contact him;  while supplies last.

 I previously posted his info.  Good luck.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi guys. Don't know if anyone is interested but Steven from the Gucci outlet in Cabazon sent me these photos of new bags last week.
> Please contact him;  while supplies last.
> 
> I previously posted his info.  Good luck.
> View attachment 3684438
> 
> View attachment 3684439


Thank you for sharing this, it is kind of you!


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi guys. Don't know if anyone is interested but Steven from the Gucci outlet in Cabazon sent me these photos of new bags last week.
> Please contact him;  while supplies last.
> 
> I previously posted his info.  Good luck.
> View attachment 3684438
> 
> View attachment 3684439



I wished I didn't see this post! Hahas I guess my wallet will hate me for spending so much money lately. Anyway thank you! I just contacted him!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Every time I buy a bag from the outlet, I'm formed it's a final sale; however 2 years ago there was a Gucci Soho Disco Bag in Suede (mineral blue) available at the outlet in San Marcos, TX which I purchased. (I live in NYC.). Well low and behold it was damaged. I immediately contacted the SA who sold me the bag and told her it was damaged. She asked for photos; which she had shown to the store manager.  Upon approval, she told me to mail it back and that they would refund the shipping charges along with the money I paid. (There were no more available).
> 
> Sorry I wasn't if help with the overseas policy. I'm sure you can give them a call and find out.


Thank you very much! That is reassuring to know.  I do love buying in the boutique but there are some beautiful pieces from past season that I am just discovering... As Australia doesn't have an outlet, great to know there are other options! Thank you again!


----------



## 2gr8

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi guys. Don't know if anyone is interested but Steven from the Gucci outlet in Cabazon sent me these photos of new bags last week.
> Please contact him;  while supplies last.
> 
> I previously posted his info.  Good luck.
> View attachment 3684438
> 
> View attachment 3684439


Wow! So many of my favorite items are included. Too bad I live in another country far away from the outlets.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Anyone know what this bag's called or how much it retails for? Found it for $440 and I'm debating.


----------



## ilysukixD

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3684964
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this bag's called or how much it retails for? Found it for $440 and I'm debating.



I don't know the style of the bag, but I would buy!!! It's looks so unique! Plus python leather bag are pricey!


----------



## Maracucha

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3684964
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this bag's called or how much it retails for? Found it for $440 and I'm debating.



Definitely would buy!!! She is gorgeous[emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3684964
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this bag's called or how much it retails for? Found it for $440 and I'm debating.



I don't know the name of the bag either, but for that price, I would buy it. 
It's gorgeous!


----------



## nashpoo

ilysukixD said:


> SIGN UP FOR Neiman Marcus emails, you will receive 15% off!!! Works on handbags!!



Yes!! Just used it for my balenciaga city purchase hehe


----------



## Victoria Beygin

Hello, everyone! I am new here....can somebody tell me, if Gucci still have a sale twice a year? I spoke with salesperson today and he told me, that they have stopped any sales since last year. 
I am interested to buy this mini bag.....looks way nicer in real life


----------



## MathildaBrsm

I really find this thread helpful. Hehe


----------



## baghagg

Victoria Beygin said:


> Hello, everyone! I am new here....can somebody tell me, if Gucci still have a sale twice a year? I spoke with salesperson today and he told me, that they have stopped any sales since last year.
> I am interested to buy this mini bag.....looks way nicer in real life [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


The twice yearly sale ceased in time for this past holiday season.   Gucci sent invites for sale pieces to a few random customers via email and that was all. ..

I should add that for the few, random customers who did receive invites via emails, the common denominator seemed to be that they were each signed up via Gucci website to receive periodic updates, as well as had a purchasing history with Gucci..   However,  most of us who are also signed up for periodic updates on the Gucci website and do have purchase histories with Gucci did not receive the invite.


----------



## Victoria Beygin

baghagg said:


> The twice yearly sale ceased in time for this past holiday season.   Gucci sent invites for sale pieces to a few random customers via email and that was all. ..
> 
> I should add that for the few, random customers who did receive invites via emails, the common denominator seemed to be that they were each signed up via Gucci website to receive periodic updates, as well as had a purchasing history with Gucci..   However,  most of us who are also signed up for periodic updates on the Gucci website and do have purchase histories with Gucci did not receive the invite.


I called to Gucci store today and they confirmed that they have stopped any sales from now. I can't believe they won't do any sales anymore.


----------



## baghagg

Victoria Beygin said:


> I called to Gucci store today and they confirmed that they have stopped any sales from now. I can't believe they won't do any sales anymore.


Things change,  so hopefully,  this policy too shall pass. .  If not,  there's always the outlets. [emoji12]


----------



## Victoria Beygin

hi, everyone! My short story and a question. I bought this bag in Nordstrom (Toronto) today. When I back home, I unpacked my new bag and what did i find? the bag was with no tags, no passport, nothing.....I am very confused, because I was expecting to see all tags, product care, inserts and specially passport.  Am I right or not? I have only receipt, box and empty bag without inserts.


----------



## baghagg

Victoria Beygin said:


> hi, everyone! My short story and a question. I bought this bag in Nordstrom (Toronto) today. When I back home, I unpacked my new bag and what did i find? the bag was with no tags, no passport, nothing.....I am very confused, because I was expecting to see all tags, product care, inserts and specially passport.  Am I right or not? I have only receipt, box and empty bag without inserts.


I've never purchased anything Gucci that had no tags.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Victoria Beygin

baghagg said:


> I've never purchased anything Gucci that had no tags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


I know right? looks wrong for me at all. I will go to Nordstrom tomorrow and will refund this bag.


----------



## paula3boys

Victoria Beygin said:


> hi, everyone! My short story and a question. I bought this bag in Nordstrom (Toronto) today. When I back home, I unpacked my new bag and what did i find? the bag was with no tags, no passport, nothing.....I am very confused, because I was expecting to see all tags, product care, inserts and specially passport.  Am I right or not? I have only receipt, box and empty bag without inserts.



What do you mean by passport for a bag? [emoji15]


----------



## Victoria Beygin

paula3boys said:


> What do you mean by passport for a bag? [emoji15]


lol, I meant a controllato card


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Victoria Beygin said:


> hi, everyone! My short story and a question. I bought this bag in Nordstrom (Toronto) today. When I back home, I unpacked my new bag and what did i find? the bag was with no tags, no passport, nothing.....I am very confused, because I was expecting to see all tags, product care, inserts and specially passport.  Am I right or not? I have only receipt, box and empty bag without inserts.



I would definitely return it for another; if available.  I myself don't like to receive anything without cards; especially for the price we pay. And it definitely would've bothered me to have to track back to the store because the sales rep didn't do her due diligence by checking the bag for all documentation before packing it. 

A couple of years ago I bought a few Prada bags from Neiman; one didn't  come with the documentation so I returned it for another.


----------



## Victoria Beygin

Thanks! I returned the bag and asked to order me  a brand new with all tags and cards inside.


----------



## smilesalot

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. To make things easier for you, I just went through my emails.
> Here are the 2 Gucci Reps that send me periodic emails of new stuff at the outlets; which I just received a few days ago.
> 
> (These Reps are public info on that thread.)
> 
> Steven j Alvarez
> Sales Supervisor
> Gucci outlet cabazon ca
> WK Mobile:  (951) 483-0697
> Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
> steveagucci@gmail.com
> 
> ANH AU
> Sales Associate
> GUCCI
> 3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050
> San Marcos, TX 78666
> Phone  512.392.9130
> Mobile  512.299.1200
> 
> Both of these Reps are absolutely wonderful!


Lol, kind of flipping out here, as I am new to loving Gucci and just seeing this post, now know there is a Gucci outlet an hour away!!!  I love the info I get on this site!


----------



## Guuci4Me

ilysukixD said:


> Same here, I didn't believe it actually worked because I wanted to get the soho disco and tried many codes and none of them works and amazingly the welcome code works!!
> 
> Also you should purchase discounted gift cards!! I got the NM gift cards with 11% discount and also 3% cash back from ****** and my total ended up being $767 after tax! Best deal ever!



I hope this works on Gucci marmont bags! I am going to try!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi guys. Don't know if anyone is interested but Steven from the Gucci outlet in Cabazon sent me these photos of new bags last week.
> Please contact him;  while supplies last.
> 
> I previously posted his info.  Good luck.
> View attachment 3684438
> 
> View attachment 3684439


Johnpauliegal, do you know if these bags were made specifically for Gucci's outlet or were they originally for sale at a Gucci store? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MamaSleepy said:


> Johnpauliegal, do you know if these bags were made specifically for Gucci's outlet or were they originally for sale at a Gucci store? Thank you for sharing!



Hi I'm not certain about all the bags; however with respect to the second set of bags, I do recall seeing them on Gucci's website. But of course they're not there anymore because they're being shipped to the outlet.


----------



## Guuci4Me

Guuci4Me said:


> I hope this works on Gucci marmont bags! I am going to try!



Update: It worked!! Also got another 15% off through ******!! Ended up saving almost $300 off the mini marmont camera bag! [emoji846]


----------



## ilysukixD

Guuci4Me said:


> Update: It worked!! Also got another 15% off through ******!! Ended up saving almost $300 off the mini marmont camera bag! [emoji846]



E.bates are having 15% cash back so you will save 15% on top of 15%!


----------



## desgod

Victoria Beygin said:


> Hello, everyone! I am new here....can somebody tell me, if Gucci still have a sale twice a year? I spoke with salesperson today and he told me, that they have stopped any sales since last year.
> I am interested to buy this mini bag.....looks way nicer in real life


Oh nooooo!!!!  this breaks my heart! I just became totally obsessed with Gucci and was holding out for the spring sale. glad I saw this, I would've been waiting for forever


----------



## katran26

^ does that mean no private sale this year???


----------



## ilysukixD

What do you think about the Bee Leather Shoulder Bag in Red for $709? I would totally get it if I didn't purchased discounted NM gift card to purchase the Red Soho Disco!! Would I be crazy to get both?


----------



## 05_sincere

ilysukixD said:


> What do you think about the Bee Leather Shoulder Bag in Red for $709? I would totally get it if I didn't purchased discounted NM gift card to purchase the Red Soho Disco!! Would I be crazy to get both?
> View attachment 3693687



Oh this is nice I get them both where did you find the red disco


----------



## ilysukixD

05_sincere said:


> Oh this is nice I get them both where did you find the red disco



Didn't get it yet... still deciding but If you take a look a few post back there's a contact info of a SA from Gucci outlet.


----------



## Bee-licious

ilysukixD said:


> What do you think about the Bee Leather Shoulder Bag in Red for $709? I would totally get it if I didn't purchased discounted NM gift card to purchase the Red Soho Disco!! Would I be crazy to get both?
> View attachment 3693687



How did you get a discounted NM gift card? And I do think two red bags of similar styles is a bit much, can you get the bee bag in a different color?


----------



## ilysukixD

Bee-licious said:


> How did you get a discounted NM gift card? And I do think two red bags of similar styles is a bit much, can you get the bee bag in a different color?



You can purchase from raise or gift card zen. I purchased $900 worth of gift card for only $800 and also  I will get 15% cashback from e.bates. So ultimately I'm paying $680 after tax for the soho disco. Initially wanted my sister get  the bag for me in Europe but she didn't want to. So I was searching ways to save! This is by far the best deal ever! Hopes this inspires other on saving too!

The bee bag is only available in red at the outlet. I might passed since it does looks very similar.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> The bee bag is only available in red at the outlet. I might passed since it does looks very similar.



Hi. Have you checked other outlets because I know that the brown and black, besides the red, were also available; unless, of course, they are sold out.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Have you checked other outlets because I know that the brown and black, besides the red, were also available; unless, of course, they are sold out.
> 
> View attachment 3694346



These are adorable.


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Have you checked other outlets because I know that the brown and black, besides the red, were also available; unless, of course, they are sold out.
> 
> View attachment 3694346



>.<" the black one looks nice! It's such a great deal too.... but I need to passed I already have two soho disco and I just preordered the red one. I spent so money lately especially for my newborn. And honestly how many bags can I carry. Hahas maybe if it's still available in the summer I will purchase it for my bday.


----------



## Bee-licious

ilysukixD said:


> >.<" the black one looks nice! It's such a great deal too.... but I need to passed I already have two soho disco and I just preordered the red one. I spent so money lately especially for my newborn. And honestly how many bags can I carry. Hahas maybe if it's still available in the summer I will purchase it for my bday.


Lol I like the idea of purchasing for baby!!


----------



## Bee-licious

desgod said:


> Oh nooooo!!!!  this breaks my heart! I just became totally obsessed with Gucci and was holding out for the spring sale. glad I saw this, I would've been waiting for forever


Shop at Neimans for their 15% off on Gucci plus get an ****** account to get an additional 15% back in cash!


----------



## Loco4lux

Bee-licious said:


> Shop at Neimans for their 15% off on Gucci plus get an ****** account to get an additional 15% back in cash!



When does neimans have 15% off Gucci?


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> SIGN UP FOR Neiman Marcus emails, you will receive 15% off!!! Works on handbags!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Loco4lux said:


> When does neimans have 15% off Gucci?





ilysukixD said:


> SIGN UP FOR Neiman Marcus emails, you will receive 15% off!!! Works on handbags!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Bee-licious said:


> Shop at Neimans for their 15% off on Gucci plus get an ****** account to get an additional 15% back in cash!


Sorry if this is obvious but what type of account is "****** account" please?


----------



## Zuhrah

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. To make things easier for you, I just went through my emails.
> Here are the 2 Gucci Reps that send me periodic emails of new stuff at the outlets; which I just received a few days ago.


Hi,
Do you have an email addr for ANH AU?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Zuhrah said:


> Hi,
> Do you have an email addr for ANH AU?


Hi of course, I posted this earlier. It's public info. 
Here's both Anh & Steven's info.


----------



## Zuhrah

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi of course, I posted this earlier. It's public info.
> Here's both Anh & Steven's info.
> 
> View attachment 3695828



You've got Steve's email addr there but not Anh's.
I am looking for Anh's email addr if you have it. If not, it's ok, thanks anyway.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Zuhrah said:


> You've got Steve's email addr there but not Anh's.
> I am looking for Anh's email addr if you have it. If not, it's ok, thanks anyway.


Oops sorry.

anh7.gucci.sanmarcos@gmail.com

Ask to be placed on her email mailing listings. She just recently sent one out on Monday.


----------



## Bee-licious

MamaSleepy said:


> Sorry if this is obvious but what type of account is "****** account" please?


 E bates (it won't let me write it I guess due to forum rules)


----------



## Bee-licious

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi of course, I posted this earlier. It's public info.
> Here's both Anh & Steven's info.
> 
> View attachment 3695828


Thanks for the info, super helpful! Is Anh from a regular boutique or outlet?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bee-licious said:


> Thanks for the info, super helpful! Is Anh from a regular boutique or outlet?


Anh is from the Gucci outlet in San Marcos, Texas 
Very lovely lady.


----------



## katev

I picked up these Men's Polarized Gucci Sunglasses with case for $120 (marked $365 retail) at the Nordstrom Rack today, and my husband really likes them!


----------



## eiikei

Hi I'm new to the forum and I don't know where this  question should go, sorry in advance if I'm in the wrong place. I found a Gucci Camelia Swing Leather Continental Wallet on Amazon that I've been searching for. Is it safe to buy this on Amazon? I'm going to choose the more expensive listing in the US but I don't want to get scammed. Thank you for your help! I really want this wallet.


----------



## paula3boys

Seems that there's another presale event starting but it's private. So much for saying no more sales!


----------



## natalia0128

paula3boys said:


> Seems that there's another presale event starting but it's private. So much for saying no more sales!


yeah, i saw that too some igers posted up the gucci sale 50% for shoes


----------



## 05_sincere

natalia0128 said:


> yeah, i saw that too some igers posted up the gucci sale 50% for shoes



My sa said shoes only no bags


----------



## Sisi12

05_sincere said:


> My sa said shoes only no bags


Would anyone be able to post pics of what will be discounted? I still hope there's some bags though... or at least scarves


----------



## leesibeth

I follow some sellers from Saks and so far it's just shoes.


----------



## chicNclassy

Yeah I've only seen shoes so far as well. Bummer, I really wanted a soho disco.


----------



## Heda97

So is Gucci going to be having a sale this year or are they really cancelled? It makes no sense seeing that so many other retailers have gucci items on sale.


----------



## Sisi12

If anyone is interested...


----------



## twoblues

Heda97 said:


> So is Gucci going to be having a sale this year or are they really cancelled? It makes no sense seeing that so many other retailers have gucci items on sale.



I hear there will be a sale, but they tend to be coy.


----------



## kate2828

I stopped by a Gucci store last week and an sa there told me that there wouldn't be any more sales. I purchased something that day but had never used this sa before. I am in the us.


----------



## ang3lina33

kate2828 said:


> I stopped by a Gucci store last week and an sa there told me that there wouldn't be any more sales. I purchased something that day but had never used this sa before. I am in the us.



Oh no! [emoji30] please don't tell me that. I've been trying to get confirmation on this from my SA but she's been out of town and no one else will give me a straight answer.


----------



## AP919

ang3lina33 said:


> Oh no! [emoji30] please don't tell me that. I've been trying to get confirmation on this from my SA but she's been out of town and no one else will give me a straight answer.



I asked in the Gucci boutique inside Bloomie's in Garden City, NY last night, and I was told no sale.  I asked about a private sale online, and the SA told me others have asked about it, and he said there is no such thing, and there will not be a sale this year.


----------



## so_me

Saks is having an exclusive private sale, can only be accessed through an email  they sent last night. There are 6 gucci bags at 40% off. ***Sale will be public on 5/23.***
There is a GG supreme small top-handle bag pink/orange or red/navy,  GG card case in black I think., Bamboo leather backpack red or black, Lady web small leather shoulder bag in Rose and  bamboo shopper blooms leather tote in apricot pink.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My SA just shot me an email-
MEMORIAL DAY SALE starts Monday, May 22, 2017 and runs through Tuesday, May, 30, 2017. It's the last scheduled sale of the year until Thanksgiving. This sale includes SELECT:
Handbags 50% off
Men's and Women's SLG's 50% off
Men's apparel 50% off
Women's apparel 50-70% off
Men's and Women's shoes 50% off
AND MORE! STARTS AT 10 A.M.
GUCCI BLUEGRASS at The Outlet Shoppes of the Bluegrass.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anybody know if the Ace sneakers are on sale or the Olympia sandals (with flowers) are on sale? I just bought the Ace sneakers today...if they are on sale can I get a price adjustment??


----------



## Johnpauliegal

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anybody know if the Ace sneakers are on sale or the Olympia sandals (with flowers) are on sale? I just bought the Ace sneakers today...if they are on sale can I get a price adjustment??


Hi on the Saks presale site I only see one pair of sneakers for women and it's a hi-top blooms pink/red (multi color).  I don't know of any  other sale going on; other than the outlets.


----------



## Bklyn84

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My SA just shot me an email-
> MEMORIAL DAY SALE starts Monday, May 22, 2017 and runs through Tuesday, May, 30, 2017. It's the last scheduled sale of the year until Thanksgiving. This sale includes SELECT:
> Handbags 50% off
> Men's and Women's SLG's 50% off
> Men's apparel 50% off
> Women's apparel 50-70% off
> Men's and Women's shoes 50% off
> AND MORE! STARTS AT 10 A.M.
> GUCCI BLUEGRASS at The Outlet Shoppes of the Bluegrass.


Thanks so much for the info. Did they say what handbags would be on sale?


----------



## applecidered

eiikei said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum and I don't know where this  question should go, sorry in advance if I'm in the wrong place. I found a Gucci Camelia Swing Leather Continental Wallet on Amazon that I've been searching for. Is it safe to buy this on Amazon? I'm going to choose the more expensive listing in the US but I don't want to get scammed. Thank you for your help! I really want this wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3699030



Honestly I would not trust Amazon resellers. It is notorious for fake everything (SD cards, replacement toothbrush heads... you name it).


----------



## ang3lina33

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My SA just shot me an email-
> MEMORIAL DAY SALE starts Monday, May 22, 2017 and runs through Tuesday, May, 30, 2017. It's the last scheduled sale of the year until Thanksgiving. This sale includes SELECT:
> Handbags 50% off
> Men's and Women's SLG's 50% off
> Men's apparel 50% off
> Women's apparel 50-70% off
> Men's and Women's shoes 50% off
> AND MORE! STARTS AT 10 A.M.
> GUCCI BLUEGRASS at The Outlet Shoppes of the Bluegrass.



Thank you for this information. I am assuming this sale is only for the Gucci outlet?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Bklyn84 said:


> Thanks so much for the info. Did they say what handbags would be on sale?


She NEVER text me exactly what handbags are in the sale unless it was something I was previously interested in. She knows I'm mainly on the hunt for another soho hobo in fuschia. She does call whenever anything fuschia comes in but it's never LOVE so I'm still waiting on one to appear.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ang3lina33 said:


> Thank you for this information. I am assuming this sale is only for the Gucci outlet?


Probably so. She would have put it in the notification if it was all throughout the Gucci chain.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. At the moment, I see these bags on the Saks website.


----------



## AP919

Does anyone have a Woodbury Commons SA's contact info so that I can ask about the sale? It would be better for me to go later in the week, but if I have to schlep up after work one day, I will...the traffic from work is a killer, though!

Thanks!


----------



## Bee-licious

Any espadrilles on sale this time?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bee-licious said:


> Any espadrilles on sale this time?


Hi. I only see these on Saks' website. Not all sizes are available.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I wonder how fast these are gonna go??


----------



## baghagg

Johnpauliegal said:


> I wonder how fast these are gonna go??
> 
> View attachment 3707225


JPG:  You're finding these sale items on Saks website? ??  What exactly are you searching,  because I've tried 3 times,  3 different keywords with no results. .  Tia


----------



## ilysukixD

baghagg said:


> JPG:  You're finding these sale items on Saks website? ??  What exactly are you searching,  because I've tried 3 times,  3 different keywords with no results. .  Tia



I think someone mentioned you can only access to the private with the invitation email that sent out on Saturday night.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

baghagg said:


> JPG:  You're finding these sale items on Saks website? ??  What exactly are you searching,  because I've tried 3 times,  3 different keywords with no results. .  Tia


Hi the Saks sale is now open to everyone; unfortunately the 2 bags above are no longer available.


----------



## Suzy-P

Saks doesn't shipped to EU


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Both the small lady web (rose) and the bamboo backpack (red or black) are currently available on the Saks website at the moment.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just received an email that Bloomies is having a 1/2 price sale on select Gucci shoes/boots/sandals.


----------



## mugenprincess

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just received an email that Bloomies is having a 1/2 price sale on select Gucci shoes/boots/sandals.



Will this be online or just in store?


----------



## meowmix318

mugenprincess said:


> Will this be online or just in store?


According to the email I got, it is online and in store


----------



## ang3lina33

meowmix318 said:


> According to the email I got, it is online and in store



Is it also a private sale?


----------



## meowmix318

ang3lina33 said:


> Is it also a private sale?


I think it is public


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ang3lina33 said:


> Is it also a private sale?



The Bloomingdales sale is public; however online there's only 9 women's shoes left showing at 1/2 price in limited sizes and 5 pairs of men's shoes at 40% off.


----------



## so_me

Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eta.. sorry about the big pic.


----------



## snibor

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. sorry about the big pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709638



I think it's gorgeous!  Love it.


----------



## Mimmy

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. sorry about the big pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709638



Beautiful bag, so_me!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. sorry about the big pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709638


Your bag is beautiful. I love it!  Nice colors!


----------



## lauriee

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. sorry about the big pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709638


so cute, love those colors!


----------



## crishabs

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. sorry about the big pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709638


it's beautiful! Did you get this online or in store? Do you mind sharing the price? If not, it's ok. TIA!


----------



## bkp0

does anyone know if gucci.com will have an online sale this weekend?


----------



## Heda97

bkp0 said:


> does anyone know if gucci.com will have an online sale this weekend?



Doesnt seem like it


----------



## so_me

snibor said:


> I think it's gorgeous!  Love it.





Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, so_me!





Johnpauliegal said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I love it!  Nice colors!





lauriee said:


> so cute, love those colors!





crishabs said:


> it's beautiful! Did you get this online or in store? Do you mind sharing the price? If not, it's ok. TIA!



Thanks everyone! Saks had a pretty pink and orange version too.  I thought this color goes with a lot in my closet and jeans .

@crishabs ... I bought it online, the day the Saks private sale started. The regular price was $1390 and sale price is $834. I notice sometimes bags pop back into inventory ... keep checking.... hopefully you will see one pop back in.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

If you blink it will disappear lol. Good luck!


----------



## meowmix318

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. sorry about the big pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709638


Love the Gucci canvas. I have a Boston bag and love that it is lighter than my typical all leather bags


----------



## stylistbydesign

Hi all--
Thought I would share some SA info for Gucci Outlet Cabazon, CA and Gucci Outlet Rosemont, IL (Chicago suburbs).  I recently visited both locations (past 2 weeks), and had a lovely experience at both.  I shopped with SA Blaa Yang at Cabazon, and Selling Supervisor Alex DePalma at Rosemont.  I purchased several bags and accessories, and was also happy to note that you can now return/exchange at all Gucci outlets within 14 days, with tags on and original receipt.   Once you've established with Alex, he will give you his personal cell for any of your Gucci needs.  Happy shopping!!


----------



## Scully Piper

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. sorry about the big pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709638


Perfection[emoji7] congrats!


----------



## MamaSleepy

so_me said:


> Here is my Gucci GG Supreme small top handle bag in navy/red... purchased at the current Saks Designer sale. A little smaller then expected.... but I love it.  A nice change from my big heavy satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta.. sorry about the big pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709638


Forgive my ignorance but is this a small Boston bag, or "bowler" style? It's cute. I didn't realize Gucci bags went on sale any longer?


----------



## kimmie3011

Shameless plug on an AWESOME Saks SA.  I think I actually got her contact info off of this forum, but just in case there are some who don't know; her name is Dolores and she's in Houston.  PM me for her number.  She helped me locate the small marmont in taupe and put up with my neurotic nonsense waiting for the package to get to me from NY, and even with a snafu with Fedex (damn you Fedex!!) she went over and beyond to make sure I was happy.


----------



## Fabianaronci

Anybody knows when is the sale online in EU?


----------



## Ginuwinewife

So happy to have got this beauty from outlet.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ginuwinewife said:


> So happy to have got this beauty from outlet.


Oh and what a red hot beauty is it. 
Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Ginuwinewife

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh and what a red hot beauty is it.
> Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Ginuwinewife

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh and what a red hot beauty is it.
> Enjoy your new bag.




Thank you! I went back and forth with getting it for a week and finally decided to order it today. Red is my favorite color too ☺️


----------



## SK_pochacco

Fabianaronci said:


> Anybody knows when is the sale online in EU?


I would like to know this too


----------



## lms910

Deal alert! The Cabazon outlet has the small leather camera bag for $609 in black and pink!


----------



## lms910

The black looks like a perfect new mom bag for my baby coming this summer! [emoji12]


----------



## SK_pochacco

lms910 said:


> The black looks like a perfect new mom bag for my baby coming this summer! [emoji12]


I live in The Netherlands, how can I purchase this from Cabazon outlet?


----------



## papertiger

SK_pochacco said:


> I live in The Netherlands, how can I purchase this from Cabazon outlet?



I'm afraid you can't very easily SK_p, but there are Gucci outlets in the Netherlands that may have similar bags and offers 

Designer Outlet Roermond,
Stadsweide 2,
6041 TD Roermond,
Nederland,
P: +31 (0) 475 351 777 
F: +31 (0) 475 311 687 

E: info@designer-outlet-roermond.com


----------



## SK_pochacco

papertiger said:


> I'm afraid you can't very easily SK_p, but there are Gucci outlets in the Netherlands that may have similar bags and offers
> 
> Designer Outlet Roermond,
> Stadsweide 2,
> 6041 TD Roermond,
> Nederland,
> P: +31 (0) 475 351 777
> F: +31 (0) 475 311 687
> 
> E: info@designer-outlet-roermond.com


Thank you for your reply! I will try this


----------



## pennypie

Anyone ever get a great deal on a Disco? I'm newly obsessed, and ebay is a little scary, so I'm hoping it's been seen on sale (or part of a sale) somewhere. Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Suzy-P

It was ad still a not bad sale on Raffaello Network but they started last week, think all is sold out or most is sold out.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OMG I am so ecstatic!!!! I saw this bag on Saks'website tonight; put it in my cart and checked out. I am hoping I snatched it up!  
Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## meowmix318

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG I am so ecstatic!!!! I saw this bag on Saks'website tonight; put it in my cart and checked out. I am hoping I snatched it up!
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> View attachment 3729241



And at a great discount!


----------



## TallTip

I hope you snagged it too!!!  Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## snibor

Somebody grab this blooms tote in sale!!!! Saks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

meowmix318 said:


> And at a great discount!



Thanks! Yes, it sure was a great price! 
Unbelievable price! Lol. 




TallTip said:


> I hope you snagged it too!!!  Fingers crossed!!!!


Thanks!! 
Who Hoo lol. I got it!  I already received an email stating it was being shipped; estimated delivery 6/15. (I have ShopRunner). I can't believe it and I can't wait!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Somebody grab this blooms tote in sale!!!! Saks.
> View attachment 3729418


Hi. I also saw that bag but I'm not crazy about the blue and red combo. 
But I see someone snatched it up because it is gone.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I also saw that bag but I'm not crazy about the blue and red combo.
> But I see someone snatched it up because it is gone.



Hopefully a pf member got it!


----------



## ilysukixD

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yes, it sure was a great price!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> Who Hoo lol. I got it!  I already received an email stating it was being shipped; estimated delivery 6/15. I can't believe it and I can't wait!



Congrats!!! You scored a great deal!!! Post pictures when you received the bag !!! I wished I checked pf a few hours earlier but again I'm on ban island.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Congrats!!! You scored a great deal!!! Post pictures when you received the bag !!! I wished I checked pf a few hours earlier but again I'm on ban island.


Thanks. I'm always on an island lmao. But it was a deal I could not refuse lol. 
I will most definitely post pictures when I receive this bag.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks. I'm always on an island lmao. But it was a deal I could not refuse lol.
> I will most definitely post pictures when I receive this bag.


I saw that bag but it was already sold out, to you!!! Congrats and please post pictures it looks beautiful!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Peter Pan1 said:


> I saw that bag but it was already sold out, to you!!! Congrats and please post pictures it looks beautiful!!


Thanks. I will 
I put it in my cart and tried checking out but after signing into the site, it said no longer available. So I persisted and tried again. I couldn't believe it said my order was received. I actually thought I would see another email stating it was cancelled but I didn't. It said my order was being shipped. 
And it's not like I need another bag lol. But I just could not resist the price.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hurry. Right now 
Saks


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hurry. Right now
> Saks
> View attachment 3729537


If I had the funds I would've gotten that one too lol. Well it's gone now, hope someone here got it. 
I keep lurking the site because every so often a bag will pop up. A pink soho bag similar to the black one I'm getting showed up yesterday.


----------



## barbee

Johnpauliegal said:


> If I had the funds I would've gotten that one too lol. Well it's gone now, hope someone here got it.
> I keep lurking the site because every so often a bag will pop up. A pink soho bag similar to the black one I'm getting showed up yesterday.


What is the best way to "lurk" the site?  Go through all the sale bags, or just see if there are any Gucci under Designers, for the sale bags?  If they periodically pop up, this can be a difficult job!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

barbee said:


> What is the best way to "lurk" the site?  Go through all the sale bags, or just see if there are any Gucci under Designers, for the sale bags?  If they periodically pop up, this can be a difficult job!


Hi. I go to the desktop version on my phone. Click on sale and then click on designer Gucci. 
I don't work so I am constantly on my phone.


----------



## barbee

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I go to the desktop version on my phone. Click on sale and then click on designer Gucci.
> I don't work so I am constantly on my phone.


Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here's another bag. Good luck.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Darn. It's gone lol. Next time I see s Gucci bag I will post the link to make it easy for someone to purchase it, if interested.


----------



## ilysukixD

Holy moly!!! Why are  there so many bags on sale! I shall stalk the site every hour !!!


----------



## Maracucha

I've tried soooo many times but din't see any gucci handgas on sale[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Somebody grab this blooms tote in sale!!!! Saks.
> View attachment 3729418


This bag popped up again this morning along with another bag but when I tried posting the link it said sold out. 

Gucci bags periodically show up for great prices. But the moment they pop up, they disappear. I can't believe I was lucky to get that Soho bag in black. It should be coming tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ilysukixD said:


> Holy moly!!! Why are  there so many bags on sale! I shall stalk the site every hour !!!



Lol. 



Maracucha said:


> I've tried soooo many times but din't see any gucci handgas on sale[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



They don't always show up. There is no given time. You can check the photos that I posted; along with snibor. Those are the times they showed up EST (for me). But I'm certain there are others. I'm not on my phone all the time lmao. 

It's 7:41am and those 2 bags I posted above are still on the Saks site. But they're sold out. 
Take them off already lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Here's a link for one of the bags.

HURRY!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446960967&R=888108495818&P_name=Gucci&N=1553+1678&bmUID=lOCyeAG


----------



## barbee

I found a  Gucci Linea Hobo in black on Net a Porter, regular $1850, for $1110, if any are interested.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

why do I keep on checking Saks' website for Gucci bags lol. I Can't believe a snatched another one. I need help.
WHERE IS BAN ISLAND lol


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> why do I keep on checking Saks' website for Gucci bags lol. I Can't believe a snatched another one. I need help.
> WHERE IS BAN ISLAND lol



Ooohhh. Nice. What did you get?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Ooohhh. Nice. What did you get?


Snibor I put the Gucci GG Top Handle in my cart and clicked Place Order lol.
I had gotten it in Red White & Blue. It says I should get it Friday (I have ShopRunner).  I was hoping it was sold and that my order didn't get placed lol. No such luck lol. 




I NEED HELP!!!!!


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Snibor I put the Gucci GG Top Handle in my cart and clicked Place Order lol.
> I had gotten it in Red White & Blue. It says I should get it Friday (I have ShopRunner).  I was hoping it was sold and that my order didn't get placed lol. No such luck lol.
> 
> View attachment 3730646
> 
> 
> I NEED HELP!!!!!



Omg!!!  It's gorgeous!!!!    But that is too funny. I've often felt that way when looking at bags online...I want it but I know I shouldn't so I kinda hope it's sold out but I want it etc ha!!  

Congrats. Awesome deal.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Omg!!!  It's gorgeous!!!!    But that is too funny. I've often felt that way when looking at bags online...I want it but I know I shouldn't so I kinda hope it's sold out but I want it etc ha!!
> 
> Congrats. Awesome deal.




Thank you snibor!! Yes I'm sure I will love it; and at such a great deal (55% off)! 

Many times I put stuff in my cart to find it gone. I am actually happy with these 2 Gucci purchases and can't wait to receive them. But I definitely need to go on Ban Island lmao. 

I'll probably still keep on searching Saks' site for Gucci bags but will not buy any; unless of course I find a disco lmfao.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you snibor!! Yes I'm sure I will love it; and at such a great deal (55% off)!
> 
> Many times I put stuff in my cart to find it gone. I am actually happy with these 2 Gucci purchases and can't wait to receive them. But I definitely need to go on Ban Island lmao.
> 
> I'll probably still keep on searching Saks' site for Gucci bags but will not buy any; unless of course I find a disco lmfao.



Ha!!  There is something so awesome about a purse forum member scoring a big time sale bag.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you snibor!! Yes I'm sure I will love it; and at such a great deal (55% off)!
> 
> Many times I put stuff in my cart to find it gone. I am actually happy with these 2 Gucci purchases and can't wait to receive them. But I definitely need to go on Ban Island lmao.
> 
> I'll probably still keep on searching Saks' site for Gucci bags but will not buy any; unless of course I find a disco lmfao.


You have the BEST LUCK!!! I love your second purchase, it's so classic yet with a twist!! Please post pictures when you receive them!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Ha!!  There is something so awesome about a purse forum member scoring a big time sale bag.


That's awesome for you to say. Thanks. 



Peter Pan1 said:


> You have the BEST LUCK!!! I love your second purchase, it's so classic yet with a twist!! Please post pictures when you receive them!!


Thank you so much!  I can't wait to receive it. 

Sale's not over, maybe more will pop up for another member to purchase!


----------



## mcgummerson

Johnpauliegal said:


> OMG I am so ecstatic!!!! I saw this bag on Saks'website tonight; put it in my cart and checked out. I am hoping I snatched it up!
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> View attachment 3729241


Ooooh that's puuuuuurrdy


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The GG Top Handle supreme bag showed up again last night but With the Orange Handle and pink shoulder strap; along with a mini Soho mini Bag in bright pink. 
(Didn't get a chance to post it; but took a photo of it lol. I hope someone here got it.)


----------



## Slushpuppy

When will Gucci online have their next sale? I have a discount to use from Alex and it expires on 30th June. If thete will be a sale by the end of the month then I'll hold off ordering. I'm in the UK. Thanks


----------



## mrsmw88

I'm planning on getting the champagne metallic soho bag but having a hard time deciding on which bag/style to go for in the red color.   I'm planning on matching the red bag with red Valentino rockstud pumps, my Christian Louboutin shoes, and any other outfits that I want to wear a red bag with.  Please help me decide on which red bag to get, either the same soho bag in red or the marmont with the gold GG?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mrsmw88 said:


> I'm planning on getting the champagne metallic soho bag but having a hard time deciding on which bag/style to go for in the red color.   I'm planning on matching the red bag with red Valentino rockstud pumps, my Christian Louboutin shoes, and any other outfits that I want to wear a red bag with.  Please help me decide on which red bag to get, either the same soho bag in red or the marmont with the gold GG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739380
> View attachment 3739381
> View attachment 3739382



I love the Soho in red but if you are going to get the Metallic Soho I vote for the marmont in red, which is also a beautiful bag. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This popped up on Saks site in my size lol. You know I had to buy it. I couldnt resist the price lmao


----------



## barbee

mrsmw88 said:


> I'm planning on getting the champagne metallic soho bag but having a hard time deciding on which bag/style to go for in the red color.   I'm planning on matching the red bag with red Valentino rockstud pumps, my Christian Louboutin shoes, and any other outfits that I want to wear a red bag with.  Please help me decide on which red bag to get, either the same soho bag in red or the marmont with the gold GG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739380
> View attachment 3739381
> View attachment 3739382


That red Marmont is calling to me right now!  Love the color and size. I vote for it.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> This popped up on Saks site in my size lol. You know I had to buy it. I couldnt resist the price lmao
> 
> View attachment 3739768



You are the sale queen!  They are so cute.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> You are the sale queen!  They are so cute.


Snibor... I'm outta control lmfao

My boots will be arriving Saturday. I can't wait!


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Snibor... I'm outta control lmfao
> 
> My boots will be arriving Saturday. I can't wait!


You certainly have the best luck at Saks sales!! Can't wait to see the boots they look lovely!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Peter Pan1 said:


> You certainly have the best luck at Saks sales!! Can't wait to see the boots they look lovely!!



Thanks. 
I'm hoping the Blooms Boots come in a Gucci Blooms Box lol.


----------



## Kristen J.

mrsmw88 said:


> I'm planning on getting the champagne metallic soho bag but having a hard time deciding on which bag/style to go for in the red color.   I'm planning on matching the red bag with red Valentino rockstud pumps, my Christian Louboutin shoes, and any other outfits that I want to wear a red bag with.  Please help me decide on which red bag to get, either the same soho bag in red or the marmont with the gold GG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739380
> View attachment 3739381
> View attachment 3739382


Where did you find the red soho?


----------



## hotstar16

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks.
> I'm hoping the Blooms Boots come in a Gucci Blooms Box lol.


They should! I bought mine from Bloomies when they had their holiday sale and they arrived in a lovely Blooms box


----------



## mkr

Off to Saks!


----------



## mrsmw88

Kristen J. said:


> Where did you find the red soho?


I found the bags at one of the Gucci outlets (in San Marcos, TX).  Although, I found out the red soho bag won't be available for another few months and I'd have to wait on it.  So I ended up getting the soho hobo bag instead.  It's slightly different than the metallic bag/wallet I purchased, in the red color I wanted, it can be worn as several different ways (shoulder, cross body or on the elbow/hand and it's available now).


----------



## Johnpauliegal

hotstar16 said:


> They should! I bought mine from Bloomies when they had their holiday sale and they arrived in a lovely Blooms box


Thank you for the info. I'm happy to say they did come in a Blooms box. 
I posted my new boots in the thread where I revealed my 2 new bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mkr said:


> Off to Saks!


Good luck. I hope you find some good deals! 


mrsmw88 said:


> I found the bags at one of the Gucci outlets (in San Marcos, TX).  Although, I found out the red soho bag won't be available for another few months and I'd have to wait on it.  So I ended up getting the soho hobo bag instead.  It's slightly different than the metallic bag/wallet I purchased, in the red color I wanted, it can be worn as several different ways (shoulder, cross body or on the elbow/hand and it's available now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742672


I just love that bag. I just recently  gotten it on sale in black.


----------



## mkr

No luck at Saks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mkr said:


> No luck at Saks.


Sorry to hear that. Don't feel bad. I get all my sales online. The best sale I got at the store is when I bought my Gucci studded drivers st less than 1/2 price.


----------



## Schro3

Very nice Soho mrsmw88!


----------



## Kristen J.

mrsmw88 said:


> I found the bags at one of the Gucci outlets (in San Marcos, TX).  Although, I found out the red soho bag won't be available for another few months and I'd have to wait on it.  So I ended up getting the soho hobo bag instead.  It's slightly different than the metallic bag/wallet I purchased, in the red color I wanted, it can be worn as several different ways (shoulder, cross body or on the elbow/hand and it's available now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742672


Thank you for sharing the info. I almost bought the Soho with chains in cellarius, but that is the same colour as my disco soho which I love. So, in your opinion they will receive the red at some point? Soho is my favourite collection so I am quite happy they reached the outlet stores!


----------



## AutmnR

Definitely Gone


----------



## Johnpauliegal

The Gucci outlet in Cabazon has this bag on sale for $889; originally $1490.  
 I can't believe I got it for $670 lol


----------



## meowmix318

Johnpauliegal said:


> The Gucci outlet in Cabazon has this bag on sale for $889; originally $1490.
> I can't believe I got it for $670 lol[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3748855


You get all the deals on bags. I am absolutely sure that your handbag collection is just simply fabulous


----------



## Johnpauliegal

meowmix318 said:


> You get all the deals on bags. I am absolutely sure that your handbag collection is just simply fabulous



I get a lot of good deals by constantly hawking websites; in particular Saks lol. 
The good stuff pop up for a minute or two, sometimes less and if you snooze you lose lol. 

One day I will lay them all out.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Johnpauliegal said:


> I get a lot of good deals by constantly hawking websites; in particular Saks lol.
> The good stuff pop up for a minute or two, sometimes less and if you snooze you lose lol.
> 
> One day I will lay them all out.


I just read TPBLOG's weekly sales and see Saks had Gucci tote on sale. I didn't know Gucci could be put on sale? And, I too have been purusing Saks sale online but never see these good deals. Frustrating!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MamaSleepy said:


> I just read TPBLOG's weekly sales and see Saks had Gucci tote on sale. I didn't know Gucci could be put on sale? And, I too have been purusing Saks sale online but never see these good deals. Frustrating!


Yes every so often you will see a Gucci tote at Saks. I can't believe I got the above Soho bag for the price I paid from Saks. I am constantly on the website. 

Don't be frustrated, you never know, one may pop up while you're looking. 
And when you see it, you have to purchase it immediately. Good luck. 

I'm a Saks Stalker lol. Today I snatched a Burberry Cater Leather & House Check Tote; originally $1250.00, for $500!!


----------



## meowmix318

Johnpauliegal said:


> I get a lot of good deals by constantly hawking websites; in particular Saks lol.
> The good stuff pop up for a minute or two, sometimes less and if you snooze you lose lol.
> 
> One day I will lay them all out.


That I would love to see


----------



## Peter Pan1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Also these watches for $299!
> 
> View attachment 3749799


Thank you for always posting the deals. You always share great information about sales!! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Kristen J.

Johnpauliegal said:


> Along with the Gucci Soho east west bag in red and black for $949.
> 
> View attachment 3749212


I have this Soho bag in black and I love it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Peter Pan1 said:


> Thank you for always posting the deals. You always share great information about sales!! Have a great weekend.


Thank you PeterPan1 
I try to post sales when I receive them so that members can get a chance to buy Gucci at a discounted price; especially since Gucci doesn't have their bi-yearly sales anymore. 

You also have a great weekend!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kristen J. said:


> I have this Soho bag in black and I love it!


That's great!  . I havent taken mine out to play yet.  I had gotten the other one posted.


----------



## BlackApple

mrsmw88 said:


> I found the bags at one of the Gucci outlets (in San Marcos, TX).  Although, I found out the red soho bag won't be available for another few months and I'd have to wait on it.  So I ended up getting the soho hobo bag instead.  It's slightly different than the metallic bag/wallet I purchased, in the red color I wanted, it can be worn as several different ways (shoulder, cross body or on the elbow/hand and it's available now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742672



Did they say when? I would love to purchase one and time my visit to when they may be there? I am in Dallas and wanted to do a road trip at some point to the outlet for one.


----------



## wheihk

Is Gucci bringing the bengal collection to the outlets? All of the bengal bags and SLGs disappear from Gucci.com and I just bought a Messenger bag in May


----------



## missmetal

Is it possible to list my Gucci bag here on the forum to sell?  I have a black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Shoulder Bag that I'm not carrying as much anymore.


----------



## lms910

missmetal said:


> Is it possible to list my Gucci bag here on the forum to sell?  I have a black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Shoulder Bag that I'm not carrying as much anymore.



No selling allowed


----------



## CarbonCopy

Kristen J. said:


> I have this Soho bag in black and I love it!



Me too!  Absolutely one of my favorites.


----------



## audreylita

missmetal said:


> Is it possible to list my Gucci bag here on the forum to sell?  I have a black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Shoulder Bag that I'm not carrying as much anymore.


There's a new sub-forum here that allows you to post a link to an outside venue where your item is listed.  Here's the link.  Just read Vlad's first post for the structure.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-sub-forum-your-auction-listings.969051/


----------



## Qteepiec

Has anyone been to the outlets lately? With no sales online this summer, were there any nice treasures found at the outlets?


----------



## Kenya Monique

Johnpauliegal said:


> This popped up on Saks site in my size lol. You know I had to buy it. I couldnt resist the price lmao
> 
> View attachment 3739768


WOW!!! WHAT a great deal!!


----------



## Chloe2003

Hi, I tried my luck in the chat thread but thought I would try here as well. Has anyone seen the Gucci soho leather chain backpack in any of the outlets or stores? I have been searching and have been coming up empty. Thank you!


----------



## Dashiki

Where are all the deals! I'm desperate for a marmont


----------



## aa08

Hi everyone first time posting here! I'm currently visiting Hawaii and will be in mainland next week, just keen to know if there's labor day sales for Guccci? Appreciate your response. Cheers!


----------



## papertiger

Do not solicit people to break the conditions of their employment contracts on here please, thank you.


----------



## larrybills

Anyone have any intel of what’s available in their current outlets? My SA said new arrivals are coming in early October which will include 2016 Alessandro items including blue blooms and XL Gucci embossed leather goods.  Please share!


----------



## AmorNChanel

larrybills said:


> Anyone have any intel of what’s available in their current outlets? My SA said new arrivals are coming in early October which will include 2016 Alessandro items including blue blooms and XL Gucci embossed leather goods.  Please share!



I was at my local outlet and saw some of the blue blooms bags already. Sorry but I don't remember the styles as I just did a quick drop in.


----------



## larrybills

AmorNChanel said:


> I was at my local outlet and saw some of the blue blooms bags already. Sorry but I don't remember the styles as I just did a quick drop in.



Awesome thanks. I have some photos now. Will post them on the other thread


----------



## larrybills

Hi all,

I’m considering this Marmont messenger bag in grained leather in the largest size (can fit a laptop) and was wondering if anyone recalls the Euro price for this? 

With the current exchange rate I’m wondering if I should just buy this locally. 
Thanks!


----------



## larrybills

Or this


----------



## enza991

larrybills said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844856


Hi,i've seen this bag at Gucci outlet in italy few months ago, and the price was between 1100/1200 euro,if i remeber correctly


larrybills said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844856


----------



## larrybills

enza991 said:


> Hi,i've seen this bag at Gucci outlet in italy few months ago, and the price was between 1100/1200 euro,if i remeber correctly



Thanks!!!

Do you recall or know if the slightly smaller one above (red one) was cheaper than the style of black messenger?


----------



## mellowdee

Does Gucci still do their sales at the boutiques in November?  I bought my Soho Disco 2 years ago during one of these sales, but I wasn't sure if they still did them.


----------



## papertiger

mellowdee said:


> Does Gucci still do their sales at the boutiques in November?  I bought my Soho Disco 2 years ago during one of these sales, but I wasn't sure if they still did them.



Not anymore, but they still have their official outlets


----------



## mellowdee

Bummer!  Thanks for letting me know!!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Woodbury Oulet wishlist! ~$1,140. it's beautiful in person, Dusty rose pink color!!!


----------



## love2shop2

I'm looking for this (soho shoulder?) in black for my daughter.  Is black available?
I'm close to the Cabazon outlet in California if anyone seen it.  Many thanks


----------



## audreylita

girlsweetyyy said:


> Woodbury Oulet wishlist! ~$1,140. it's beautiful in person, Dusty rose pink color!!!


OMG I miss Woodbury.  The best outlet mall.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I went to the Gucci outlet in Kentucky yesterday and the shelves were filled with a little bit of everything. Lots of bloom items, bostons-totes etc. Every shelf was filled which is unusual for this location. Things go really quick there. Ask for Mandy or Kim. Best SA's ever!


----------



## jpark2

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I went to the Gucci outlet in Kentucky yesterday and the shelves were filled with a little bit of everything. Lots of bloom items, bostons-totes etc. Every shelf was filled which is unusual for this location. Things go really quick there. Ask for Mandy or Kim. Best SA's ever!



Any tian items?


----------



## fitsegment

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I went to the Gucci outlet in Kentucky yesterday and the shelves were filled with a little bit of everything. Lots of bloom items, bostons-totes etc. Every shelf was filled which is unusual for this location. Things go really quick there. Ask for Mandy or Kim. Best SA's ever!


I think they just received bloom items this week.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Blissroads said:


> Any tian items?


Sorry replying so late. Mandy said tian and bloom scarves came in and we're all sold the same day. She only calls me if its something I'm looking for. I saw a little bit of everything on the shelves but no tian print anywhere.


----------



## jpark2

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Sorry replying so late. Mandy said tian and bloom scarves came in and we're all sold the same day. She only calls me if its something I'm looking for. I saw a little bit of everything on the shelves but no tian print anywhere.



Thanks for getting back to me. I’m not surprised they sold the same day. That print is awesome [emoji4] well, that saves me a trip to the outlet.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

girlsweetyyy said:


> Woodbury Oulet wishlist! ~$1,140. it's beautiful in person, Dusty rose pink color!!!


So gorgeous!!


----------



## christinapar

Any updates from the outlet in Bicester village (UK)?


----------



## Indiana

I was there 2 weeks ago but the place was so stuffed with shoppers that I only had the quickest of glances around to see if there were any Discos... and there weren't!  (Sorry, not much help!)


----------



## christinapar

Indiana said:


> I was there 2 weeks ago but the place was so stuffed with shoppers that I only had the quickest of glances around to see if there were any Discos... and there weren't!  (Sorry, not much help!)


Thank you! 
I've been there before, there are never any discos, unfortunately.


----------



## indiglow

What bloom items are usually in the outlets? Not sure if it's possible, but I'm searching for the crossbody bags which are probably popular.


----------



## Lab2017

Is the sale definitely starting November 13th?  I'm looking for the red small disco


----------



## Lab2017

mellowdee said:


> Does Gucci still do their sales at the boutiques in November?  I bought my Soho Disco 2 years ago during one of these sales, but I wasn't sure if they still did them.


Man I'm trying to catch one during this sale...I usually visit the outlet in Secaucus NJ


----------



## Lab2017

Lab2017 said:


> Man I'm trying to catch one during this sale...I usually visit the outlet in Secaucus NJ


----------



## Lab2017

Blissroads said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I’m not surprised they sold the same day. That print is awesome [emoji4] well, that saves me a trip to the outlet.


Any Disco Soho's?


----------



## MamaSleepy

Lab2017 said:


> Is the sale definitely starting November 13th?  I'm looking for the red small disco


What sale?!


----------



## rk4265

hi guys! Any idea when the pre sale will start this year?


----------



## trippinonsunshine

I'm anxious to know as I will be trying Gucci products for the first time!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Lab2017 said:


> Is the sale definitely starting November 13th?  I'm looking for the red small disco


I read somewhere that Gucci announced it was no longer having sales - I think there is a thread on this topic.


----------



## snibor

What sale?  As I understood it, Gucci no longer doing sales.   Unless you guys have heard something different.


----------



## sonaturallyme

To my understanding, there will be no more sales apart from what the department stores (Saks, Neimans, etc) may offer. Gucci did a small private sale last year that only a few of us were able to access online but I believe that was the last of the sales. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## trippinonsunshine

sonaturallyme said:


> To my understanding, there will be no more sales apart from what the department stores (Saks, Neimans, etc) may offer. Gucci did a small private sale last year that only a few of us were able to access online but I believe that was the last of the sales. I hope I'm wrong.



Geez Bummer - thanks for the info


----------



## lucydee

Hello,
Does anyone have new stock info at Woodbury ?
Don't want to make drive out there if they don't have the bloom items yet.
Thanks!


----------



## Peter Pan1

Hello, I was just at Woodbury this past weekend. They had the blue blooms pattern in a variety of styles. I saw backpacks, mini, small and medium top handle satchels, domed cosmetic case, duffle bag and some belts. They also had the large green blooms tote and some blooms sneakers. The store was very busy and at one point had a waiting line outside, not sure how much of the items I mentioned would be left. Hope this information helps you!


----------



## lucydee

Peter Pan1 said:


> Hello, I was just at Woodbury this past weekend. They had the blue blooms pattern in a variety of styles. I saw backpacks, mini, small and medium top handle satchels, domed cosmetic case, duffle bag and some belts. They also had the large green blooms tote and some blooms sneakers. The store was very busy and at one point had a waiting line outside, not sure how much of the items I mentioned would be left. Hope this information helps you!


Thank you Peter Pan1


----------



## jpark2

Anybody have the scoop on Black Friday outlet deals?


----------



## Adelinechy

Anyone knows the price of a Gucci marmont shoulder bag in small/medium at the USA outlet?


----------



## LynseyLoves

Cruisefashion just had the soho disco bag on at £715, ordered one but they cancelled my order straight away and its now not on the website!


----------



## chicNclassy

has anyone gotten a soho disco on sale recently?


----------



## snibor

Those of you in the US you may want to try Neiman Marcus. Was just there and presalr shoes were out and salespeople putting more out. Saw several Gucci shoes mixed in on sale. (Also manolo, Jimmy Choo).  Might be worth a check. I did not buy as I’m on ban.  island.


----------



## Adelinechy

Anyone been to Woodbury and happen to see the gg marmont shoulder bag in small there? Or any of the Dionysus?


----------



## Peter Pan1

Adelinechy said:


> Anyone been to Woodbury and happen to see the gg marmont shoulder bag in small there? Or any of the Dionysus?



I was there last weekend. No gg marmont or Dionysus. They did have blooms in blue with red leather trim in a few styles.


----------



## Adelinechy

Anyone knows if the gg marmont or dionysus can be purchased in any of the outlets yet? I saw someone selling it online claiming to have bought it from an outlet. Selling the gg marmont small in about $1000.


----------



## larrybills

Adelinechy said:


> Anyone knows if the gg marmont or dionysus can be purchased in any of the outlets yet? I saw someone selling it online claiming to have bought it from an outlet. Selling the gg marmont small in about $1000.



There have been some hand held Dionysus totes a while back, and a messenger shaped all leather (including strap) marmont shoulder bag.

I think you’re probably referring to the shoulder bags with a chain strap for the marmont and Dionysus though. Those will never be at the outlets I’ve been told, they’re selling too well in stores.


----------



## dreamlet

I saw several pairs of Gucci shoes on the presale rack this weekend at Saks in Chicago.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Gucci Padlock -Small currently available on the US Neiman Marcus website. 
only in black.   $1183


----------



## larrybills

Has anyone been to the outlet recently? I heard Black Friday sales discounts started last Friday. Please share what you saw and prices if in the know. Thanks!


----------



## epham3

LynseyLoves said:


> Cruisefashion just had the soho disco bag on at £715, ordered one but they cancelled my order straight away and its now not on the website!


It looks like the camelia back on the website now. Is Cruisefashion a reputable website? I have never shopped with them before. Is camelia the same as rose beige?


----------



## rosewang924

On Saks website, there is a black, red, and camellia soho disco on sale.  But expect ship date is 1/ 2018.  HURRY!!


----------



## fdemolinari

Guys, does anyone know if any  Gucci store or NM  in Florida has the Petite Marmont WOC? I only saw it online for pre-order.


----------



## snibor

I got an email link for saks and tons of bags on sale!   In past these links didn’t work when posted but I’ll try. Here is link fingers crossed. 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/SearchSale.jsp


----------



## SugahSweetTee

snibor said:


> I got an email links for saks and tons of bags on sale!
> View attachment 3885533
> 
> View attachment 3885534
> 
> View attachment 3885535
> 
> View attachment 3885536



must be some sort of preferred customer list because these sale prices don't show for me

kinda makes me mad considering the thousands i've spent this year alone on handbags from Saks


----------



## snibor

SugahSweetTee said:


> must be some sort of preferred customer list because these sale prices don't show for me
> 
> kinda makes me mad considering the thousands i've spent this year alone on handbags from Saks



I just edited my post and tried to post link.  I’m not sure my link works but I tried. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LynseyLoves

epham3 said:


> It looks like the camelia back on the website now. Is Cruisefashion a reputable website? I have never shopped with them before. Is camelia the same as rose beige?


yes it is, they have a store in my local hometown, however i tried to order again yesterday and they have cancelled my order again. I am going to the store tomorrow to check if they have them. Let me know if your order gets accepted!


----------



## lms910

i just placed my order from saks!!! I got the link too!  I got a black disco and two sizes of Dionysus - I can always decide later!


----------



## snibor

lms910 said:


> i just placed my order from saks!!! I got the link too!  I got a black disco and two sizes of Dionysus - I can always decide later!



Awesome!  I got a red disco.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Thanks for sharing! I'm almost glad I can't access the link. How much is the disco? I have it in red but the rose would be nice


----------



## SugahSweetTee

snibor said:


> I just edited my post and tried to post link.  I’m not sure my link works but I tried. Fingers crossed.



shows the sales clothing but not handbags.    thanks for trying


----------



## snibor

SugahSweetTee said:


> shows the sales clothing but not handbags.    thanks for trying



Ugh. I’m sorry.


----------



## snibor

sonaturallyme said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'm almost glad I can't access the link. How much is the disco? I have it in red but the rose would be nice



$833 for black, red or rose beige.


----------



## sonaturallyme

snibor said:


> $833 for black, red or rose beige.


Oh no! That's a good price and now I want it!! Thanks for the info


----------



## wheihk

So Gucci is having sale again? [emoji1]


----------



## snibor

wheihk said:


> So Gucci is having sale again? [emoji1]



Just saks via special invite.


----------



## bagofluxury

The link worked for me I just think everything I️ liked is sold out!


----------



## baghagg

snibor said:


> I got an email link for saks and tons of bags on sale!   In past these links didn’t work when posted but I’ll try. Here is link fingers crossed.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/SearchSale.jsp
> View attachment 3885533
> 
> View attachment 3885534
> 
> View attachment 3885535
> 
> View attachment 3885536


Your link worked like a charm..   while I'm not in the market for another bag, clothes are ALWAYS welcome BAHAHAHAHA!!!!  Thank you for posting this link, snibor.  [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

baghagg said:


> Your link worked like a charm..   while I'm not in the market for another bag, clothes are ALWAYS welcome BAHAHAHAHA!!!!  Thank you for posting this link, snibor.  [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]



What did you get? I love Gucci RTW.
I am thinking about this skirt.



Thanks for the link snibor!


----------



## wheihk

snibor said:


> Just saks via special invite.


oh but Gucci items are on sale on matchesfashion.com


----------



## snibor

baghagg said:


> Your link worked like a charm..   while I'm not in the market for another bag, clothes are ALWAYS welcome BAHAHAHAHA!!!!  Thank you for posting this link, snibor.  [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]



Omg!!  Ha!  Glad I could help.


----------



## larrybills

wheihk said:


> oh but Gucci items are on sale on matchesfashion.com



Gucci boutiques won’t have sales. Department stores (like saks, matches etc) that carry Gucci (and own the inventory) might have some sales depending on their agreement with Gucci. Usually it’s just shoes and RTW that will be discounted.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

for some reason the sales prices do show when i try from a PC vs my phone. 

that said..... i was VERY tempted but have held off in hopes of getting a good deal on shoes and scarves in the outlet this weekend.


----------



## snibor

larrybills said:


> Gucci boutiques won’t have sales. Department stores (like saks, matches etc) that carry Gucci (and own the inventory) might have some sales depending on their agreement with Gucci. Usually it’s just shoes and RTW that will be discounted.



I posted earlier a ton of bags on saks site on sale. I’m guessing many sold out by now.


----------



## larrybills

snibor said:


> I posted earlier a ton of bags on saks site on sale. I’m guessing many sold out by now.



Yes that why I said it USUALLY only includes shoes and RTW haha. I received the invite too, that’s more of a private sale and not really open to the general public as the items sell out quickly before the official sale launches - and they take away those items. 

It’s brutal for Canadians to be able to see all the stock and the prices, but unable to buy anything! Gucci doesn’t ship to Canada . Likely there is an agreement in place from Gucci so that they don’t cannibalize their own sales here.


----------



## snibor

larrybills said:


> Yes that why I said it USUALLY only includes shoes and RTW haha. I received the invite too, that’s more of a private sale and not really open to the general public as the items sell out quickly before the official sale launches - and they take away those items.
> 
> It’s brutal for Canadians to be able to see all the stock and the prices, but unable to buy anything! Gucci doesn’t ship to Canada . Likely there is an agreement in place from Gucci so that they don’t cannibalize their own sales here.



That stinks. Seems kind of ridiculous not to ship to Canada.


----------



## pecknnibble

Was anyone able to use any discount/promo codes for the saks designer sale, specifically Gucci? I remember receiving a card for $ off $$ that starts tomorrow. I don’t have the card with me but wonder if that’ll apply.


----------



## snibor

pecknnibble said:


> Was anyone able to use any discount/promo codes for the saks designer sale, specifically Gucci? I remember receiving a card for $ off $$ that starts tomorrow. I don’t have the card with me but wonder if that’ll apply.



I didn’t  yesterday but in the past any code I had would not work with Gucci purchases.  I tried numerous times. Lol.


----------



## pecknnibble

snibor said:


> I didn’t  yesterday but in the past any code I had would not work with Gucci purchases.  I tried numerous times. Lol.



Thanks! I tried and you’re right it doesn’t work [emoji13]


----------



## snibor

pecknnibble said:


> Thanks! I tried and you’re right it doesn’t work [emoji13]



Bummer.


----------



## loveshoes1

Any pictures of the belts on sale at the outlets?  I would be grateful if someone could dm me a name and number of an SA from an outlet anywhere on the east coast. Thank you.


----------



## ecf1216

OogleAtLuxury said:


> There's a ton of stuff on sale at Rue La La!  https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/co...?dsi=BTQ-6daaa9a5-b72f-4088-9c83-79c1161795c4


Thank you for this information! I'm new here... is there a list of online shops that can be trusted to sell authentic pre-loved Gucci? I don't trust eBay (although they say  they will refund you if an item is not authentic after the seller says it is); what about fashionphile? I feel like I've heard better things about that site. Thank you for any help, and I apologize in advance if I've posted this in the wrong spot. This site is awesome, but a little overwhelming to a newbie!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

ecf1216 said:


> Thank you for this information! I'm new here... is there a list of online shops that can be trusted to sell authentic pre-loved Gucci? I don't trust eBay (although they say  they will refund you if an item is not authentic after the seller says it is); what about fashionphile? I feel like I've heard better things about that site. Thank you for any help, and I apologize in advance if I've posted this in the wrong spot. This site is awesome, but a little overwhelming to a newbie!


eBay has a very very generous return policy and buyer guarantee. As long as you claim it's fake they'll let you return it, even if the buyer doesn't allow returns. You just submit an eBay claim. I know I've been screwed over by how generous their policies are, as a seller!


----------



## ecf1216

OogleAtLuxury said:


> eBay has a very very generous return policy and buyer guarantee. As long as you claim it's fake they'll let you return it, even if the buyer doesn't allow returns. You just submit an eBay claim. I know I've been screwed over by how generous their policies are, as a seller!





OogleAtLuxury said:


> eBay has a very very generous return policy and buyer guarantee. As long as you claim it's fake they'll let you return it, even if the buyer doesn't allow returns. You just submit an eBay claim. I know I've been screwed over by how generous their policies are, as a seller!





OogleAtLuxury said:


> eBay has a very very generous return policy and buyer guarantee. As long as you claim it's fake they'll let you return it, even if the buyer doesn't allow returns. You just submit an eBay claim. I know I've been screwed over by how generous their policies are, as a seller!


----------



## ecf1216

I'm sorry you've had bad eBay shopper experiences, but am glad to know eBay's stated policy is "real." Thank you for that information. I guess the best thing to do is to buy one I like and then post it in the "authenticate this" thread here to confirm authenticity. Thanks again!


----------



## flyingriz

Hello everyone,

Does any of you know dealing website like Rue La La but in Europe? if I order from Rue La La, I'll have to pay custom and high shipping fee, which is unpleasant haha. Thank you.


----------



## misshufflepuff

Has anyone seen any Gucci Brixton or Jordaan loafers for women on sale anywhere this season? I'm pretty surprised that no one had even the yellow Brixtons on sale or the hot pink. I have several pairs and not loving the recent $100 price hike and would love to pick up another pair or two on sale (size 37) if anyone has any leads -- I've checked pretty much everywhere online.


----------



## snibor

Those in the US keep checking tj maxx if it’s a runway store. I saw Gucci in 2 different stores. Scarves, wallet a few shoes and a few bags. One store yesterday was putting out a black marmont backpack and 3 different style mono bags (style prob from outlets). I saw current scarf.  Sales lady told me they got 2 each of the bags she was putting out.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Also Neiman Marcus - I have videos on my channel about this piece. I love it! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9zskfwewhnoqK1bphFCy2g


I should add, I paid $400 for mine when I bought it in October, so this is an absolute steal.


----------



## meowmix318

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Also Neiman Marcus - I have videos on my channel about this piece. I love it! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9zskfwewhnoqK1bphFCy2g


I ended up snagging one. Thank you for posting


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

meowmix318 said:


> I ended up snagging one. Thank you for posting


Yay! I hope you like it! Just a heads up, in my experience Neiman Marcus takes forever to ship. So you'll have to be patient but it'll be worth it! I love mine!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Does anyone know if there are padlock items at the outlet in Chicago?


----------



## meowmix318

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Yay! I hope you like it! Just a heads up, in my experience Neiman Marcus takes forever to ship. So you'll have to be patient but it'll be worth it! I love mine!


Oh I actually have shop runner which gives me free 2 day shipping whenever they are ready to ship out my order


----------



## keywi100

misshufflepuff said:


> Has anyone seen any Gucci Brixton or Jordaan loafers for women on sale anywhere this season? I'm pretty surprised that no one had even the yellow Brixtons on sale or the hot pink. I have several pairs and not loving the recent $100 price hike and would love to pick up another pair or two on sale (size 37) if anyone has any leads -- I've checked pretty much everywhere online.



I saw a few pairs on either rue la la or gilt earlier this week. I can't remember which site. A few velvet Jordaans were on sale, the dark pink leather Brixtons and even a pair of black leather Jordaans. You should also check fashionphile or hgbagsonline. Occasionally they have Jordaans and Brixtons


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

meowmix318 said:


> Oh I actually have shop runner which gives me free 2 day shipping whenever they are ready to ship out my order


I do too. It's the processing to ship that takes forever. But hopefully in your case I'm wrong!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Gucci belt on sale at Neiman!


----------



## meowmix318

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I do too. It's the processing to ship that takes forever. But hopefully in your case I'm wrong!


I agree with you. Sometimes they are slow to send things out. I have noticed this with all Gucci brand stuff I have bought from them. But I recall in the past that the other brands I have bought were sent out much sooner. By the way, I enjoyed your w videos regarding the Gucci wallet. I'm not surprised by the bending in the fold, all wallets have that flaw unfortunately


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

meowmix318 said:


> I agree with you. Sometimes they are slow to send things out. I have noticed this with all Gucci brand stuff I have bought from them. But I recall in the past that the other brands I have bought were sent out much sooner. By the way, I enjoyed your w videos regarding the Gucci wallet. I'm not surprised by the bending in the fold, all wallets have that flaw unfortunately


Thank you! That's so nice! I'm hoping it'll be helpful to some people, because when I was thinking about buying it, I couldn't find any information online about it at all!


----------



## so_me

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Gucci belt on sale at Neiman!


Thanks for the scoop. I ordered one ... looked up the color green ... and magically ordered it! What's another $270+ added to my smokin' CC.


----------



## jenjon123

Hi everyone, I am a longtime lurker and lover of purse forum. I was wondering where you ladies sell your gucci items online. I have a pair of Gucci Amstel Fur Clogs that I've loved but i'm not trying to part with. Any advice you can give I'd appreciate.


----------



## suziez

I'm am new to Gucci rtw and wondered if the boutiques have winter sales like Chanel does.  And, if so when the sale is.
thanks


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

jenjon123 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a longtime lurker and lover of purse forum. I was wondering where you ladies sell your gucci items online. I have a pair of Gucci Amstel Fur Clogs that I've loved but i'm not trying to part with. Any advice you can give I'd appreciate.


There's a Gucci Facebook group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/GucciAddicts/


----------



## tiff0215

jenjon123 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a longtime lurker and lover of purse forum. I was wondering where you ladies sell your gucci items online. I have a pair of Gucci Amstel Fur Clogs that I've loved but i'm not trying to part with. Any advice you can give I'd appreciate.


Hello, I use Ebay


----------



## topglamchic

I love Gucci everything including their socks. Has anyone seen these?


----------



## Bee-licious

Has anyone seen the green blooms reversible tote in Gucci stores or outlets? I'm trying to avoid Ebay but I also want a good deal lol.


----------



## lucydee

Bee-licious said:


> Has anyone seen the green blooms reversible tote in Gucci stores or outlets? I'm trying to avoid Ebay but I also want a good deal lol.


The green is not in the outlets.
I saw the small blue in outlets last week.


----------



## larrybills

Has anyone been to the newly expanded la vallee outlet yet in Paris? How was your experience on selection and prices?
I’ll be in Paris and London in a couple weeks and contemplating if I should visit this store or the outlet in bicester. Any feedback appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Bee-licious

larrybills said:


> Has anyone been to the newly expanded la vallee outlet yet in Paris? How was your experience on selection and prices?
> I’ll be in Paris and London in a couple weeks and contemplating if I should visit this store or the outlet in bicester. Any feedback appreciated, thanks!



I've been there twice! The stock was okay, but lots of selection of scarves/shawls which was what I purchased. All the bags were not what I wanted unfortunately. There's also a huge lineup to get in. If you can, you should make a visit to Florence in the future as that Gucci outlet is MASSIVE (3 floors!!!!) and has a Gucci Cafe!


----------



## larrybills

Bee-licious said:


> I've been there twice! The stock was okay, but lots of selection of scarves/shawls which was what I purchased. All the bags were not what I wanted unfortunately. There's also a huge lineup to get in. If you can, you should make a visit to Florence in the future as that Gucci outlet is MASSIVE (3 floors!!!!) and has a Gucci Cafe!



Thanks for your response . I’m mostly looking for women’s and men’s bags from the last seasons of Michele. Not the made for outlet stuff. Darn gotta book a trip to Florence soon then! Haha


----------



## Bee-licious

larrybills said:


> Thanks for your response . I’m mostly looking for women’s and men’s bags from the last seasons of Michele. Not the made for outlet stuff. Darn gotta book a trip to Florence soon then! Haha


I went in August 2017 and they did have items from 2 seasons ago but I can't recall if they had items directly from the season before, sorry


----------



## Qteepiec

Bee-licious said:


> Has anyone seen the green blooms reversible tote in Gucci stores or outlets? I'm trying to avoid Ebay but I also want a good deal lol.



The outlets had them last year. They had the green blooms first before the blue ones. I would call the stores directly to find out.


----------



## stylistbydesign

mad_caliope said:


> What an incredible deal on the abbey!
> 
> I go to the outlets in Cabazon fairly regularly, and it is a zoo on holiday weekends. My husband and I try to go on week nights when there is practically no one there.
> 
> Since I have primarily dealt with one outlet store, I was wondering if there are significant price differences between different outlet locations?  I sometimes shop by phone with the Bottega store at Woodbury Commons, but their selection of items is wildly different from my local Bottega outlet so I can't really compare.



I can’t speak for Woodbury, but the prices at Gucci outlet in Chicago (Rosemont) are exactly the same as Cabazon.  I go to the Chicago one more frequently, but buy more from Cabazon, because I think their selection is better.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Happy Valentine’s Day!  I just received this awesomeness from the Cabazon outlet.  ❤️They also have the smaller camera bag, and a crossbody/clutch (as of 2 days ago).


----------



## puglover17

hello everyone! I am new here and this is my very first post  I just started my obsession with designer bags and so far I'm into Gucci's. So yesterday I went to the Gucci outlet in Woodbury Commons and found this Emily micro GG guccissima shoulder bag, it wasn't on sale but it's the style and color I wanted. I went home with my new baby and did more research about Gucci outlets (I should've done this prior to going to the store, ugh) and I realized there are Guccis that are made specifically for the outlet stores and one indication that the bag is made for outlet is the "G" stamp on the inside leather tab with the serial number beneath it, so I immediately checked my bag and yes it does have that stamp  For those of you who have purchased made for the outlets Gucci bags, how is the quality? are they worth the he fty price? I can exchange it for something else within 14 days, but would like to know if others are happy with their bags and I'll be convinced to keep it.


----------



## meowmix318

puglover17 said:


> hello everyone! I am new here and this is my very first post  I just started my obsession with designer bags and so far I'm into Gucci's. So yesterday I went to the Gucci outlet in Woodbury Commons and found this Emily micro GG guccissima shoulder bag, it wasn't on sale but it's the style and color I wanted. I went home with my new baby and did more research about Gucci outlets (I should've done this prior to going to the store, ugh) and I realized there are Guccis that are made specifically for the outlet stores and one indication that the bag is made for outlet is the "G" stamp on the inside leather tab with the serial number beneath it, so I immediately checked my bag and yes it does have that stamp  For those of you who have purchased made for the outlets Gucci bags, how is the quality? are they worth the he fty price? I can exchange it for something else within 14 days, but would like to know if others are happy with their bags and I'll be convinced to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981180


Can you post what that looks like (the "G" on the stamp?). I have only purchased my Gucci bags from Gucci but I recall the outlet had told me they do not make specific outlet bags, etc and that they are selling last year's season


----------



## stylistbydesign

meowmix318 said:


> Can you post what that looks like (the "G" on the stamp?). I have only purchased my Gucci bags from Gucci but I recall the outlet had told me they do not make specific outlet bags, etc and that they are selling last year's season



Last time I looked (about 7 months ago),  the "G" stamp still looked like this....a capital G with a circle around it.  The outlets definitely do sell the previous season (about 6-9 mo behind), but there are always bags that are made specifically for outlet.  I used to live very close to the outlet in Chicago (Rosemont), and when you become familiar, it's easy to spot the "outlet only" bags.  They are nicely made, and with nice leather, but are more basic in design, without some of the more expensive detailing that Gucci is currently showing.    I have noticed, though, that the SAs will only admit there are "outlet only" bags if you go in knowing about them, and telling them your preference.  I have had an SA who didn't know me, try to tell me a bag was previous season, until I pointed out the "G" stamp.  At that point, he admitted his "mistake", and promptly decided to go on his break.  Hahaha.  I've never had one of the more experienced SAs who know me make that "mistake".


----------



## puglover17

meowmix318 said:


> Can you post what that looks like (the "G" on the stamp?). I have only purchased my Gucci bags from Gucci but I recall the outlet had told me they do not make specific outlet bags, etc and that they are selling last year's season



Here you go.. I didn’t notice this while I was trying on the bag at the store, or maybe it just didn’t occur to me to check because I had no idea about outlet bags.


----------



## meowmix318

stylistbydesign said:


> Last time I looked (about 7 months ago),  the "G" stamp still looked like this....a capital G with a circle around it.  The outlets definitely do sell the previous season (about 6-9 mo behind), but there are always bags that are made specifically for outlet.  I used to live very close to the outlet in Chicago (Rosemont), and when you become familiar, it's easy to spot the "outlet only" bags.  They are nicely made, and with nice leather, but are more basic in design, without some of the more expensive detailing that Gucci is currently showing.    I have noticed, though, that the SAs will only admit there are "outlet only" bags if you go in knowing about them, and telling them your preference.  I have had an SA who didn't know me, try to tell me a bag was previous season, until I pointed out the "G" stamp.  At that point, he admitted his "mistake", and promptly decided to go on his break.  Hahaha.  I've never had one of the more experienced SAs who know me make that "mistake".


Lol and I have never seen this. Thank you for providing this. That is good to know


----------



## meowmix318

puglover17 said:


> Here you go.. I didn’t notice this while I was trying on the bag at the store, or maybe it just didn’t occur to me to check because I had no idea about outlet bags.
> View attachment 3981702


Thank you for sharing and bringing this information to my attention. I had a hunch that the outlet has made for outlet items too because how can every outlet have so much inventory to keep up with the demand ?


----------



## papertiger

puglover17 said:


> hello everyone! I am new here and this is my very first post  I just started my obsession with designer bags and so far I'm into Gucci's. So yesterday I went to the Gucci outlet in Woodbury Commons and found this Emily micro GG guccissima shoulder bag, it wasn't on sale but it's the style and color I wanted. I went home with my new baby and did more research about Gucci outlets (I should've done this prior to going to the store, ugh) and I realized there are Guccis that are made specifically for the outlet stores and one indication that the bag is made for outlet is the "G" stamp on the inside leather tab with the serial number beneath it, so I immediately checked my bag and yes it does have that stamp  For those of you who have purchased made for the outlets Gucci bags, how is the quality? are they worth the he fty price? I can exchange it for something else within 14 days, but would like to know if others are happy with their bags and I'll be convinced to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981180



I don't have anything made for an outlet but I know the way Gucci works. 

Just guessing but Emilys were always good sellers. The only reason Gucci no longer sell them in regular stores is because they are too associated with the ex-CD. There is a shortage of regular recent bags to supply outlets ATM, fact. They probably sell Emilys too well to stop producing them. 

Even if your Emily was made for an outlet in more recent times I think you can rest assured it will have been made in the same leather, in the same factories, by the same people as other Emilys originally available in regular stores. Each model needs new patterns and often tools and it costs far too much for Gucci to re-train craftspeople for a complicated bag that will be on sale in an outlet.


----------



## papertiger

meowmix318 said:


> Can you post what that looks like (the "G" on the stamp?). I have only purchased my Gucci bags from Gucci but I recall the outlet had told me they do not make specific outlet bags, etc and that they are selling last year's season



They sell both. Made for outlet items means Gucci keep the outlets stocked with bags Gucci know will fit price-points expected when there are not enough bags making it to outlets from reg stores.  They also use up spare material leftover from reg bags in simpler models.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Anyone planning on going to an outlet for over the Memorial Day holiday?  I'm debating......


----------



## puglover17

papertiger said:


> I don't have anything made for an outlet but I know the way Gucci works.
> 
> Just guessing but Emilys were always good sellers. The only reason Gucci no longer sell them in regular stores is because they are too associated with the ex-CD. There is a shortage of regular recent bags to supply outlets ATM, fact. They probably sell Emilys too well to stop producing them.
> 
> Even if your Emily was made for an outlet in more recent times I think you can rest assured it will have been made in the same leather, in the same factories, by the same people as other Emilys originally available in regular stores. Each model needs new patterns and often tools and it costs far too much for Gucci to re-train craftspeople for a complicated bag that will be on sale in an outlet.



Thanks so much papertiger! I will be keeping the bag since I like the style. your explanation cleared out some of my misconceptions with regards to MFO bags.


----------



## amstevens714

puglover17 said:


> hello everyone! I am new here and this is my very first post  I just started my obsession with designer bags and so far I'm into Gucci's. So yesterday I went to the Gucci outlet in Woodbury Commons and found this Emily micro GG guccissima shoulder bag, it wasn't on sale but it's the style and color I wanted. I went home with my new baby and did more research about Gucci outlets (I should've done this prior to going to the store, ugh) and I realized there are Guccis that are made specifically for the outlet stores and one indication that the bag is made for outlet is the "G" stamp on the inside leather tab with the serial number beneath it, so I immediately checked my bag and yes it does have that stamp  For those of you who have purchased made for the outlets Gucci bags, how is the quality? are they worth the he fty price? I can exchange it for something else within 14 days, but would like to know if others are happy with their bags and I'll be convinced to keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981180



I think the only difference between this and the previous Emilys Is that it’s microguccissima. If you love the Emily, I think this is a great addition  enjoy!


----------



## puglover17

amstevens714 said:


> I think the only difference between this and the previous Emilys Is that it’s microguccissima. If you love the Emily, I think this is a great addition  enjoy!


Thank you! I’ve decided to keep the purse. It’s perfect for my needs (or wants! ).


----------



## alyssab_96

Hello! Does anyone know roughly how much soho disco crossbodies sell for if they’re at an outlet?


----------



## amstevens714

alyssab_96 said:


> Hello! Does anyone know roughly how much soho disco crossbodies sell for if they’re at an outlet?



As far as I can tell, and I called a few, the discos are not at the outlet. They have an outlet version, but not the exact one.


----------



## Qteepiec

Typically 40% off of retail price from what I’ve seen.  When they had Black Friday private sales, Sohos transferred from retail would be marked down the same price they were at during the sale. Even 10% off discounts, people go crazy at the outlets.


----------



## alyssab_96

amstevens714 said:


> As far as I can tell, and I called a few, the discos are not at the outlet. They have an outlet version, but not the exact one.



Thank you for the heads up! Last weekend, I stopped into the outlet in New Jersey and a sales associate said that they had them recently, but sold out quickly. I wonder if those were outlet only bags.


----------



## lovecouture

I received an email notification around last year from my sales person at the outlet in Louisville... They had soho discos in seasonal colors, but not an outlet version... I desperately regret not buying one, even 2. They were under 600$


----------



## amstevens714

alyssab_96 said:


> Thank you for the heads up! Last weekend, I stopped into the outlet in New Jersey and a sales associate said that they had them recently, but sold out quickly. I wonder if those were outlet only bags.



There are some smaller soho crossbody bags that come in from time to time but they literally sell out within the hour generally. I was trying to get a soho with chain and he took my card information and went to process. By the time he went to finalize the transaction someone else had already purchased it! It's insane!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Is there any chance there is a Private Sale coming up? I thought it was twice a year but maybe that's changed. If there is, any chance anything from Marmont line will show up? Probably a silly question but thought I would ask anyway. TIA!


----------



## snibor

Freak4Coach said:


> Is there any chance there is a Private Sale coming up? I thought it was twice a year but maybe that's changed. If there is, any chance anything from Marmont line will show up? Probably a silly question but thought I would ask anyway. TIA!



No more private sales.  Sometimes you can catch a sale from department store.


----------



## amstevens714

lovecouture said:


> I received an email notification around last year from my sales person at the outlet in Louisville... They had soho discos in seasonal colors, but not an outlet version... I desperately regret not buying one, even 2. They were under 600$



Wow- that is a bummer :/. I know they did have them a year ago but all the stores are sold out now apparently.


----------



## Freak4Coach

snibor said:


> No more private sales.  Sometimes you can catch a sale from department store.



I thought that might be the case. Thanks so much for the response!


----------



## candypoo

Anyone has purchased online from Gucci Australia's website and have the item picked up in their Gucci store? I'm looking to do so when I travel to Melbourne end of the month. I have checked with the store and they do not have the item in stock but their website has it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Hubby was driving through KY yesterday and being the thoughtful guy he is picked up a new scarf for me at the Gucci outlet!! Add another one to the stack lol!!


----------



## Murphlovespurses

Hello. Does anyone know the dates for 2018 yet?


----------



## jellenp32

Last year they didn't have a sale. Just the department stores


----------



## amstevens714

Run!!! This soho is in the NY Central Valley store!


----------



## amstevens714

alyssab_96 said:


> Thank you for the heads up! Last weekend, I stopped into the outlet in New Jersey and a sales associate said that they had them recently, but sold out quickly. I wonder if those were outlet only bags.



They have a few of this one in NY Central Valley!


----------



## alyssab_96

amstevens714 said:


> They have a few of this one in NY Central Valley!


Do you have a sales associate’s name/number for this store? The general store unfortunately won’t pick up the phone


----------



## amstevens714

alyssab_96 said:


> Do you have a sales associate’s name/number for this store? The general store unfortunately won’t pick up the phone



Sorry! Yes- I figured calling main line would be faster - I’ll pm you!


----------



## pecknnibble

amstevens714 said:


> Run!!! This soho is in the NY Central Valley store!



Wow! Do you know how much it is and do they ship? Thanks for posting!!


----------



## amstevens714

pecknnibble said:


> Wow! Do you know how much it is and do they ship? Thanks for posting!!



Messaged you but yes they ship! Sadly, I think the supply at the NY store is gone but I will let everyone know if i hear it shows up somewhere else! So if your interested, keep an eye on this thread


----------



## alyssab_96

pecknnibble said:


> Wow! Do you know how much it is and do they ship? Thanks for posting!!


San Marcos also has these in stock and they do ship! They’re $689.


----------



## amstevens714

alyssab_96 said:


> San Marcos also has these in stock and they do ship! They’re $689.



That’s great! Pecknnibble, I hope you are able to grab one if you want it!


----------



## Kristen J.

Anyone have any SA contact - Gucci Outlet in Florida?


----------



## francesmonique

Has anyone been to the Gucci outlet at Cabazon recently? What are my chances of finding a SoHo (or similar sized bag)? 

Trying to find one as a graduation gift


----------



## stylistbydesign

francesmonique said:


> Has anyone been to the Gucci outlet at Cabazon recently? What are my chances of finding a SoHo (or similar sized bag)?
> 
> Trying to find one as a graduation gift


I was recently at both Cabazon and Chicago Gucci outlets (past 2 weeks).  I didn’t see any Soho Discos, but possibly some Soho shoulder bags.  But, I have a great SA in Cabazon.  If you’d like her info, just PM me.  I’m sure she can answer your question or look for you.


----------



## lovecouture

The outlet in Louisville Kentucky received the soho disco today. It's 2 toned cream with black strap.You can contact Mandy and they ship! It's priced in the low 600s


----------



## huskylady17

I think around Memorial Day?


----------



## Lambert

i wanna know, too!


----------



## Jaxholt15

Is there a Gucci shoe sale at Nordstrom??  Gucci is too good now so I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## huskylady17

Yup. I think starts presale Monday. I know the fur loafer slide is one going on sale. This one due to Gucci no fur going forward. Yes!


----------



## Lambert

ooooh... monday! thanks! i will be sure to keep checking the site.  i love nordies ance prefer to buy my things from there for the points!


----------



## huskylady17

I just got a cute presale Givency. Posted on that site. Waiting to see what Gucci has. I know that bloom collection will probably go if there are any more. My SA had the big duffle but don’t need that.


----------



## huskylady17

Yeah. My SA found me the Gucci boston with Birds going on sale. Been wanting that forever!!


----------



## lvbaaby

Hi everyone!

Does anyone know when Gucci is hosting their semi annual sale? And does anyone have a private sale link they would be willing to share?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackApple

I thought they stopped doing the sale?


----------



## huskylady17

I think Nordstrom does their own thing. Pre sale starts tomorrow!


----------



## ang3lina33

huskylady17 said:


> I think Nordstrom does their own thing. Pre sale starts tomorrow!



Do you know if it’s in store or online?


----------



## huskylady17

Well I have an SA I work with so I would say in store.  By the time the sale hits most is gone with the presale if you have a Nordstrom credit card. I can give you her number if you PM me!


----------



## ang3lina33

huskylady17 said:


> Well I have an SA I work with so I would say in store.  By the time the sale hits most is gone with the presale if you have a Nordstrom credit card. I can give you her number if you PM me!



Please do... I PMd you yesterday. Thank you!!!!


----------



## huskylady17

Hi so sorry. I just saw I had messages. From like 2 months ago. Lol. Just PMd you.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

lovecouture said:


> The outlet in Louisville Kentucky received the soho disco today. It's 2 toned cream with black strap.You can contact Mandy and they ship! It's priced in the low 600s


Mandy and Kim are really sweethearts. I still get text from both even though I have moved 5 hours away. Hubby dropped in solo a few weeks ago just passing through after visiting the kids at U of K and bought me a scarf from Kim and she boxed and wrapped it up just how I like. Very nice SA's there. Hubby sent me a crap ton of pics while there. They had all the Bengal tiger stuff in but I didn't see anything I just had to have. Bengal bostons, wallets, totes etc....I wanted a scarf but she only had it with the blue background so I chose the GG scarf in brown.


----------



## Marluxe07

ang3lina33 said:


> Please do... I PMd you yesterday. Thank you!!!!


Anyone have intel as to what exactly is going on for presale? Any of the gucci espadrilles or flats?


----------



## gisselle226

I received pics from SA.  Not many bags to choose from.


----------



## Marluxe07

gisselle226 said:


> I received pics from SA.  Not many bags to choose from.


Any shoes?


----------



## gisselle226

Marluxe07 said:


> Any shoes?


A couple.  I will try to upload.


----------



## misshufflepuff

gisselle226 said:


> A couple.  I will try to upload.



Any luck uploading? Are any of the loafers on sale? I’ve never seen it happen, so not holding my breath.


----------



## misshufflepuff

lvbaaby said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know when Gucci is hosting their semi annual sale? And does anyone have a private sale link they would be willing to share?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Gucci boutique no longer does seasonal sales. Some department stores offer limited Gucci sale items during their sales.


----------



## misshufflepuff

Gucci shoes 40% off at Barney’s presale happening now, in-store.


----------



## misshufflepuff

Denial said:


> Those are from madisonavenuespy.com
> Was there anything else?



Yeah, this _is_ from MAS. Not everyone on this forum is subscribed to MAS, so I was sharing the information from MAS here to be helpful for everyone who either is not subscribed to MAS or hasn’t yet seen that info, especially since nothing else had been mentioned about Barney’s or MAS here for SS18 previously. 

I would assume anyone who knew the photos originated from MAS originally would very obviously know that this was information being passed along by me to be helpful to the greater forum and it was therefore also all the information I had about it. Why would I not provide additional information or products if I had it? 

Am I missing something blatantly obvious here and/or is there a reason you didn’t share this info with the greater community yourself if you were already aware of it before I posted it? Should I not be sharing helpful info with everyone else?


----------



## snibor

misshufflepuff said:


> Yeah, this _is_ from MAS. Not everyone on this forum is subscribed to MAS, so I was sharing the information from MAS here to be helpful for everyone who either is not subscribed to MAS or hasn’t yet seen that info, especially since nothing else had been mentioned about Barney’s or MAS here for SS18 previously.
> 
> I would assume anyone who knew the photos originated from MAS originally would very obviously know that this was information being passed along by me to be helpful to the greater forum and it was therefore also all the information I had about it. Why would I not provide additional information or products if I had it?
> 
> Am I missing something blatantly obvious here and/or is there a reason you didn’t share this info with the greater community yourself if you were already aware of it before I posted it? Should I not be sharing helpful info with everyone else?



Just need to identify where pics are from when posting. Thanks for sharing. I’d luv to score some Gucci shoes!


----------



## misshufflepuff

snibor said:


> Just need to identify where pics are from when posting. Thanks for sharing. I’d luv to score some Gucci shoes!


Is there somewhere that "rule" is posted that I can reference? It shouldn't matter where the photos are from. The information provided is that the presale at Barneys has started and it's at 40% off, not "oh hey, here are some photos I personally took" -- I've never seen photos cited anywhere else on these forums, so this seems odd. I also find it odd how little info is shared here that is well-known to many, but not to all. (i.e. like that Barneys presale started and what the % is)


----------



## ang3lina33

misshufflepuff said:


> Is there somewhere that "rule" is posted that I can reference? It shouldn't matter where the photos are from. The information provided is that the presale at Barneys has started and it's at 40% off, not "oh hey, here are some photos I personally took" -- I've never seen photos cited anywhere else on these forums, so this seems odd. I also find it odd how little info is shared here that is well-known to many, but not to all. (i.e. like that Barneys presale started and what the % is)



To be fair, you did post that Barney’s was having a sale... followed by pictures that are not from the Barney’s sale. I think she only meant one should clarify where the pics are from should someone assume they can find all these shoes at Barney’s. Thanks for sharing nonetheless.


----------



## misshufflepuff

ang3lina33 said:


> To be fair, you did post that Barney’s was having a sale... followed by pictures that are not from the Barney’s sale. I think she only meant one should clarify where the pics are from should someone assume they can find all these shoes at Barney’s. Thanks for sharing nonetheless.


Those literally ARE photos of the Gucci shoes on sale at Barneys. They're the photos of Gucci shoes on (pre)sale at Barneys that MAS posted on their blog. Not seeing what the issue is here.


----------



## snibor

misshufflepuff said:


> Those literally ARE photos of the Gucci shoes on sale at Barneys. They're the photos of Gucci shoes on (pre)sale at Barneys that MAS posted on their blog. Not seeing what the issue is here.


No issue at least for me.  I’m not a mod. But I do know somewhere on here it’s been stated to give credit to where photos are from if not yours.  Can we get back on topic?  I wish Barney’s was near me.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Thanks for sharing, me searching for the nearest Barney's


----------



## NANI1972

snibor said:


> No issue at least for me.  I’m not a mod. But I do know somewhere on here it’s been stated to give credit to where photos are from if not yours.  Can we get back on topic?  I wish Barney’s was near me.



I believe the rule you’re referring to is in the no chat deals thread, not this one.


----------



## snibor

NANI1972 said:


> I believe the rule you’re referring to is in the no chat deals thread, not this one.


Its in other threads as well. Many of the fashion threads etc. we have always been told to credit the photo.perhaos it’s based on the mod.  Regardless, I’m not the one who was complaining. Just trying to get us all back on track on topic.


----------



## stylistbydesign

I couldn’t resist these from Gucci Kids outlet in Cabazon!   I may have to borrow them when I’m feeling whimsical.  

Heart wristlet



Miss owl







Crested messenger 






Rocket ship crossbody


----------



## ochie

stylistbydesign said:


> I couldn’t resist these from Gucci Kids outlet in Cabazon!   I may have to borrow them when I’m feeling whimsical.
> 
> Heart wristlet
> View attachment 4072621
> 
> 
> Miss owl
> 
> View attachment 4072616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072618
> 
> 
> Crested messenger
> 
> View attachment 4072617
> 
> View attachment 4072619
> 
> 
> Rocket ship crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4072620



Cute!! How much was the heart and the owl? Do they still have some?


----------



## stylistbydesign

ochie said:


> Cute!! How much was the heart and the owl? Do they still have some?


I don’t know the availability, but I have a great SA there; if you need SA info, PM me.  She’ll text you pics of what she currently has.  We bought an adorable striped bee, too, but that is wrapped up for my daughter’s birthday!  The owl was $409, and the heart wristlet was $189.  These were bought a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## nicole0612

UpTime said:


> SAle @ NM SA PHILLIP +16504929072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072549
> View attachment 4072550
> View attachment 4072551
> View attachment 4072552
> View attachment 4072553
> View attachment 4072554
> View attachment 4072555
> View attachment 4072556
> View attachment 4072558



Are the prices posted for any of these? Thanks.


----------



## nicole0612

stylistbydesign said:


> I don’t know the availability, but I have a great SA there; if you need SA info, PM me.  She’ll text you pics of what she currently has.  We bought an adorable striped bee, too, but that is wrapped up for my daughter’s birthday!  The owl was $409, and the heart wristlet was $189.  These were bought a couple of weeks ago.


They are adorable!  Great finds.


----------



## stylistbydesign

nicole0612 said:


> They are adorable!  Great finds.


Thank you!  I love how fun and graphic all the kid bags are......hard to resist!


----------



## nicole0612

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you!  I love how fun and graphic all the kid bags are......hard to resist!



I agree! Would you pm me your SA info? I think I could buy a couple of pieces under the guise of getting them for my child [emoji6]


----------



## stylistbydesign

nicole0612 said:


> I agree! Would you pm me your SA info? I think I could buy a couple of pieces under the guise of getting them for my child [emoji6]


Hahaha!  I’m totally working that angle, too.  My kids *might* get these as gifts.   Sent you her info....happy shopping!


----------



## nicole0612

stylistbydesign said:


> Hahaha!  I’m totally working that angle, too.  My kids *might* get these as gifts.   Sent you her info....happy shopping!



Thank you!


----------



## serenluv202

I was able to snag this Gucci bag from the NM presale today 30% off.  They really didn’t have too many bags on sale. I was happy to get this one since it matches my zebra fur Princetown shoes.


----------



## stylistbydesign

serenluv202 said:


> View attachment 4074046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to snag this Gucci bag from the NM presale today 30% off.  They really didn’t have too many bags on sale. I was happy to get this one since it matches my zebra fur Princetown shoes.


Great choice!  I have this bag in red, and I love it.  Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## pinkypink00

Tghuman said:


> Two gorgeous Gucci bags on sale at Neiman Marcus!!!



Are they gone? I cant find them online!


----------



## Tghuman

Still there
Try these links 


pinkypink00 said:


> Are they gone? I cant find them online!




Still there ... try this link
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci_Gucci_Signature_Chain-Handle_Tote_Bag/prod212220663/p.prod


----------



## Tghuman

Saks also has a vip early acces and quite a few Gucci bags there as well

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sea...l=166382098&site_refer=EML18524PROMSALE521SPS


----------



## pinkypink00

Tghuman said:


> Still there
> Try these links
> 
> 
> 
> Still there ... try this link
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci_Gucci_Signature_Chain-Handle_Tote_Bag/prod212220663/p.prod



The link worked! Can I get link to the first bag also? Still cant seem to search for some reason! Thank you!!


----------



## huskylady17

This was one Nordstrom had.


----------



## huskylady17

And this


----------



## pecknnibble

huskylady17 said:


> This was one Nordstrom had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075901



Hi! Do you happen to know how much the clutch is? I have too many bags but I could always use more clutches. [emoji13]


----------



## gisselle226

huskylady17 said:


> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076509


Hi.  Do you know if these items are still available?


----------



## huskylady17

I saw the black and white one today at Nordstrom’s. Super cute and light. I think like $1200. The other one you probably have to call and see


----------



## huskylady17

One of my bags i got today. Gucci sale !!


----------



## huskylady17

pecknnibble said:


> Hi! Do you happen to know how much the clutch is? I have too many bags but I could always use more clutches. [emoji13]



$798


----------



## stephrocks

stylistbydesign said:


> I couldn’t resist these from Gucci Kids outlet in Cabazon!   I may have to borrow them when I’m feeling whimsical.
> 
> Heart wristlet
> View attachment 4072621
> 
> 
> Miss owl
> 
> View attachment 4072616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072618
> 
> 
> Crested messenger
> 
> View attachment 4072617
> 
> View attachment 4072619
> 
> 
> Rocket ship crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4072620



That rocket ship bag is so perfect! What's the style name on that bag and what season was it from please? I want to try and hunt one down.


----------



## stylistbydesign

stephrocks said:


> That rocket ship bag is so perfect! What's the style name on that bag and what season was it from please? I want to try and hunt one down.


I don’t know the original season the rocket ship was from, but here’s the numbers/price from my Gucci Kids Outlet receipt, and the pic my SA sent me with a stock number at the top.  I bought these bags about 2.5 weeks ago.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Shawna15

huskylady17 said:


> One of my bags i got today. Gucci sale !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076822


Congrats on your new purchase it's gorgeous! Do you mind sharing the name of this bag and where you bought it? I would love to snag one but can't find it online anywhere.


----------



## bagnshoe

huskylady17 said:


> One of my bags i got today. Gucci sale !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076822



Wow nice bag. Did the dustbag come with the bag? Very pretty dustbag


----------



## Krodriz

huskylady17 said:


> One of my bags i got today. Gucci sale !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076822


So pretty!!! Do they have other colors? This was at the Gucci store? How much? Details !!!


----------



## huskylady17

Hi yes dustbag came with it. Nordstrom in Topanga mall. Justine great SA found it for me. I only saw this color.


----------



## Discounts

When will Gucci have sales? It looks like sales of other brands have started but I haven't received the sales link from Gucci and it is almost memorial day.


----------



## coddat

Discounts said:


> When will Gucci have sales? It looks like sales of other brands have started but I haven't received the sales link from Gucci and it is almost memorial day.


Gucci is currently on sale at Nordstrom


----------



## francesmonique

huskylady17 said:


> One of my bags i got today. Gucci sale !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076822



Do you mind sharing how much this bag was?


----------



## snibor

Discounts said:


> When will Gucci have sales? It looks like sales of other brands have started but I haven't received the sales link from Gucci and it is almost memorial day.



Gucci doesn’t do sales anymore but the department stores have some on sale now. Saks, etc.


----------



## Discounts

What?? Since when? I got their sales last year.


----------



## nicole0612

Discounts said:


> What?? Since when? I got their sales last year.



Last year in the boutiques sale was by invite only.


----------



## snibor

Discounts said:


> What?? Since when? I got their sales last year.



Used to be twice a year sales. Last time they had sale there was a private link for it sent to some. Many on here did not get sent the link even though they made a lot of past purchases.  We couldn’t figure out why some got invited and some didn’t.  But that was a while ago. There has been discussions on here about Gucci no longer doing sales maybe even in this thread. Nevertheless department stores still doing.  I’ve gotten great deals at Saks.

Edit. Found this thread but there’s been talk in this thread too. 

How successful will Gucci be not having sales anymore?
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...ll-Gucci-be-not-having-sales-anymore?.959563/


----------



## huskylady17

Nordstrom that carries Gucci here in LA does have the designer sale 2 times a year. A lot is past season.  But still great finds. My new babies. I did not realize the Tian tote had a hummingbird. !!! My moms fav bird!!


----------



## snibor

huskylady17 said:


> Nordstrom that carries Gucci here in LA does have the designer sale 2 times a year. A lot is past season.  But still great finds. My new babies. I did not realize the Tian tote had a hummingbird. !!! My moms fav bird!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080127



Luv them both!


----------



## 2gr8

huskylady17 said:


> Nordstrom that carries Gucci here in LA does have the designer sale 2 times a year. A lot is past season.  But still great finds. My new babies. I did not realize the Tian tote had a hummingbird. !!! My moms fav bird!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080127


Great finds! Congrats!


----------



## serenluv202

I got these two Gucci bags from the Neiman Marcus presale. I love them both, but I’m going to scream when the bill comes.


----------



## lovelovelv

I purchased a pair of Gucci fur loafers in the fabric print at Saks today at 40off. Was wondering if anyone has any experience on how well they wear. I’m just confused if I can wear these in the fall/winter if they’re fabric but with fur. Any advice ?


----------



## chikkabangbang

I have seen people wear them during the spring and summer. I always wondered if made their feet sweat more then normal


----------



## TChip5

I purchased these shoes today and am wondering if the Marmont handbags ever had black GG?


----------



## nicole0612

TChip5 said:


> I purchased these shoes today and am wondering if the Marmont handbags ever had black GG?



Beautiful shoes! Where did you find them? I can never seem to find these on sale. Thanks


----------



## snibor

lovelovelv said:


> I purchased a pair of Gucci fur loafers in the fabric print at Saks today at 40off. Was wondering if anyone has any experience on how well they wear. I’m just confused if I can wear these in the fall/winter if they’re fabric but with fur. Any advice ?



I think there’s a thread is glass slippers dedicated to those with fur and without. Might be helpful.  Great score!

Edit. Found thread. 
Gucci Princetown Mules (with and  without fur) -does anyone have?
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...-and--without-fur)--does-anyone-have?.935337/


----------



## TChip5

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful shoes! Where did you find them? I can never seem to find these on sale. Thanks


Thanks! I got them at Neimans Marcus.


----------



## nicole0612

TChip5 said:


> Thanks! I got them at Neimans Marcus.



Thanks! Great find


----------



## papertiger

Could I just remind everyone to confine all chat about discounts, sales, outlets etc to _this_ thread only. Certainly don't bait people by asking questions on the no chat thread.

You *may *'like', provide links (to that thread below) give corresponding number(s) of the post (upper right) PM each other or tag the person who posted *on this thread* but please do _not _chat on _that_ thread.

*This* thread is for chat
The thread is _*only *_for info. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...als-thread-no-chatting-please.499838/page-132

TYX


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> Could I just remind everyone to confine all chat about discounts, sales, outlets etc to _this_ thread only. Certainly don't bait people by asking questions on the no chat thread.
> 
> You *may *'like', provide links (to that thread below) give corresponding number(s) of the post (upper right) PM each other or tag the person who posted *on this thread* but please do _not _chat on _that_ thread.
> 
> *This* thread is for chat
> The thread is _*only *_for info. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...als-thread-no-chatting-please.499838/page-132
> 
> TYX


Sorry....replied on the no chat one while thinking I was on this one!  Feel free to delete, as pertinent info was PMed.  Thx!


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> Sorry....replied on the no chat one while thinking I was on this one!  Feel free to delete, as pertinent info was PMed.  Thx!



I saw, it wasn't your fault, someone asked you a question and it's easy to get the threads confused when someone does that.


----------



## stylistbydesign

@MamaSleepy, replying to your post #1971, I’m not sure what the “not available” refers to, but my SA’s texts always show that at the bottom, but they’ve always been available as long as I get back to her the same day.  I think that’s just for their system.    You do have to jump on the hot ones!


----------



## stylistbydesign

@MamaSleepy, I don’t know if they have the made for outlet stamp (the G with the circle around it).  Although these styles were once in boutique (under the old creative director) and are now only sold through outlet, that doesn’t mean they’ll have the stamp.  My Lady Webs, for example, were a previous boutique design that is now only sold in outlets, and none of them have the made for outlet stamp. I’m thinking if the design originated in boutique, it doesn’t have the stamp, regardless of where it’s marketed now. I’m sure if you call, they can verify or text you a pic of the tag if you’re curious.


----------



## divinexjanice

stylistbydesign said:


> @MamaSleepy, I don’t know if they have the made for outlet stamp (the G with the circle around it).  Although these styles were once in boutique (under the old creative director) and are now only sold through outlet, that doesn’t mean they’ll have the stamp.  My Lady Webs, for example, were a previous boutique design that is now only sold in outlets, and none of them have the made for outlet stamp. I’m thinking if the design originated in boutique, it doesn’t have the stamp, regardless of where it’s marketed now. I’m sure if you call, they can verify or text you a pic of the tag if you’re curious.



This outlet stamp thing is new to me can you show me an example of a boutique stamp and an outlet stamp


----------



## stylistbydesign

divinexjanice said:


> This outlet stamp thing is new to me can you show me an example of a boutique stamp and an outlet stamp


Here’s a pic of the made for outlet stamp on the leather interior tag (and I’ve seen them on the back of the tag, too):



The outlet stamp is the “G” with the circle around it, on the top left side.  The boutique tag looks just the same, minus the “G” circle stamp.  Hope that helps!


----------



## divinexjanice

stylistbydesign said:


> Here’s a pic of the made for outlet stamp on the leather interior tag (and I’ve seen them on the back of the tag, too):
> 
> View attachment 4105537
> 
> The outlet stamp is the “G” with the circle around it, on the top left side.  The boutique tag looks just the same, minus the “G” circle stamp.  Hope that helps!



Indeed it did. [emoji1327]‍♀️ visual learner 
Thank you very much!


----------



## stylistbydesign

@Ginuwinewife, Congratulations on your new bag! So glad you were able to snag this lovely.  . Those texts and pics I keep getting are dangerous....hahaha!

Apologies, @papertiger, I realized I replied on the wrong thread (again!), but it was too far gone for me to delete!  Ugh, one day I will get it right.   Today was clearly not that day.


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> @Ginuwinewife, Congratulations on your new bag! So glad you were able to snag this lovely.  . Those texts and pics I keep getting are dangerous....hahaha!
> 
> Apologies, @papertiger, I realized I replied on the wrong thread (again!), but it was too far gone for me to delete!  Ugh, one day I will get it right.   Today was clearly not that day.



Thanks for flagging it for me - sorted


----------



## stylistbydesign

I've been having a shoe moment at Gucci!  Happy shopping to all of you!

Purchased through Gucci outlet Rosemont









Purchased through Saks during Designer Sale.  Both of these are a small mens size shoe, but I loved both of them!





This last kiltie Marmont mule wasn't on sale, but I bought it with my rewards points from Designer Sale purchases....yay for triple points!  That counts, right? Hahaha.


----------



## nicole0612

stylistbydesign said:


> I've been having a shoe moment at Gucci!  Happy shopping to all of you!
> 
> Purchased through Gucci outlet Rosemont
> View attachment 4106649
> 
> View attachment 4106650
> 
> View attachment 4106651
> 
> View attachment 4106652
> 
> 
> Purchased through Saks during Designer Sale.  Both of these are a small mens size shoe, but I loved both of them!
> View attachment 4106653
> 
> View attachment 4106654
> 
> 
> This last kiltie Marmont mule wasn't on sale, but I bought it with my rewards points from Designer Sale purchases....yay for triple points!  That counts, right? Hahaha.
> View attachment 4106655



Those men’s shoes with the buckle are incredible! What a good idea? I have no idea if I can fit into men’s shoes (I wear 7.5 to 8 in women’s Gucci) but just in case- what is the style name?


----------



## stylistbydesign

nicole0612 said:


> Those men’s shoes with the buckle are incredible! What a good idea? I have no idea if I can fit into men’s shoes (I wear 7.5 to 8 in women’s Gucci) but just in case- what is the style name?


They're called the Thesis on Saks website, but Quentin on the box.   I love that they look like a really fun Mary Jane!  I wear a size 9, and took a UK men's 6.5 (that toe is really narrow, so I went up a half size).  I think they start the sizing at UK 5, so you might be able to do it!  Happy hunting.


----------



## nicole0612

stylistbydesign said:


> View attachment 4107543
> 
> They're called the Thesis on Saks website, but Quentin on the box.   I love that they look like a really fun Mary Jane!  I wear a size 9, and took a UK men's 6.5 (that toe is really narrow, so I went up a half size).  I think they start the sizing at UK 5, so you might be able to do it!  Happy hunting.



Thank you! It looks like they only have 7.5 left. Congrats on your gorgeous finds! I really love the recent Gucci shoes with a bit of dramatic goth flair to them.


----------



## Ginuwinewife

This beauty came in the mail today


----------



## stylistbydesign

Ginuwinewife said:


> This beauty came in the mail today


Yay!  Gucci does the best reds, IMO.  That looks great on you!  Enjoy.


----------



## bagaholic29

Ginuwinewife said:


> This beauty came in the mail today


Hello, where did you get this from? Really nice!


----------



## Ginuwinewife

stylistbydesign said:


> Yay!  Gucci does the best reds, IMO.  That looks great on you!  Enjoy.




Thank you


----------



## Ginuwinewife

bagaholic29 said:


> Hello, where did you get this from? Really nice!



Rosemont Gucci outlet


----------



## faintlymacabre

You guys in the US get the best deals.  I was checking out the RueLaLa sale, and after they do conversion, the sale prices are more than retail prices listed on Gucci's website for Canada!


----------



## stylistbydesign

faintlymacabre said:


> You guys in the US get the best deals.  I was checking out the RueLaLa sale, and after they do conversion, the sale prices are more than retail prices listed on Gucci's website for Canada!


You’re right....I’ve never found Rue La La to be a better deal anyway than I can get just watching sales and having good Gucci Outlet SAs, even in the U.S.   Do the outlets not ship internationally?


----------



## costarica6

lovelovelv said:


> I purchased a pair of Gucci fur loafers in the fabric print at Saks today at 40off. Was wondering if anyone has any experience on how well they wear. I’m just confused if I can wear these in the fall/winter if they’re fabric but with fur. Any advice ?



I'm glad I'm not the only one confused.  I have the brown velvet with fur and was wondering the same thing.  I guess around September and then May here in NYC.


----------



## lvmonogramq

Hello! Has anyone seen the blue blooms reversible tote at an outlet store lately? I saw the pink colorway this past weekend at Woodbury Commons, but feel the blue works better with my wardrobe. 

I have tried calling a few stores, but have never had anyone pick up : ( Thank you for your help!


----------



## stylistbydesign

lvmonogramq said:


> Hello! Has anyone seen the blue blooms reversible tote at an outlet store lately? I saw the pink colorway this past weekend at Woodbury Commons, but feel the blue works better with my wardrobe.
> 
> I have tried calling a few stores, but have never had anyone pick up : ( Thank you for your help!


I haven’t seen the blue blooms for a little while in either Cabazon (CA) or Rosemont (IL).  It was there a few months ago, before the pink blooms.....but I don’t recall if the reversible tote specifically was there. PM me if you need an SA contact who can check the system for you.


----------



## lucydee

lvmonogramq said:


> Hello! Has anyone seen the blue blooms reversible tote at an outlet store lately? I saw the pink colorway this past weekend at Woodbury Commons, but feel the blue works better with my wardrobe.
> 
> I have tried calling a few stores, but have never had anyone pick up : ( Thank you for your help!


Hi,
I just called Tuesday looking for the Blue Bloom in the satchel and I was told by both SA in the outlets that Blue has been sold out  for a while now and only Rose Bloom is available now.


----------



## lvmonogramq

@stylistbydesign and @lucydee, thank you both for responding to me so quickly. 

@stylistbydesign, I may PM you for the SA's information. I really appreciate it. I wonder if outlet stores will ship bags to customers?

@lucydee, this blue blooms zippered tote was at the Woodbury Commons store as of last Sunday, if that helps at all: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-GG-Blooms-Medium-Tote-Bag-Blue-Multi/prod189330245/p.prod

Thanks again.


----------



## stylistbydesign

lvmonogramq said:


> @stylistbydesign and @lucydee, thank you both for responding to me so quickly.
> 
> @stylistbydesign, I may PM you for the SA's information. I really appreciate it. I wonder if outlet stores will ship bags to customers?
> 
> @lucydee, this blue blooms zippered tote was at the Woodbury Commons store as of last Sunday, if that helps at all: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Gucci-GG-Blooms-Medium-Tote-Bag-Blue-Multi/prod189330245/p.prod
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, they will ship via FedEx in continental US for 10.00.....as much as you want, as long as it’s in one transaction.


----------



## baghagg

lucydee said:


> Hi,
> I just called Tuesday looking for the Blue Bloom in the satchel and I was told by both SA in the outlets that Blue has been sold out  for a while now and only Rose Bloom is available now.


In my experience Gucci outlet at Woodbury Commons has NEVER answered the phone!  Have called dozens of times thru the years,  even called Woodbury Commons customer service for an explanation (to no avail)...


----------



## lucydee

I bought the GG Marmont Matelassé Shoulder Bag in Camelion/Nude yesterday at the outlet.  This Bag is prettier in person, I am in love .


----------



## 2gr8

lucydee said:


> I bought the GG Marmont Matelassé Shoulder Bag in Camelion/Nude yesterday at the outlet.  This Bag is prettier in person, I am in love .
> View attachment 4134567


Lovely bag! It is surprising that some of the Marmont bags are in outlets already and this is such a popular color I thought to be a ’classic’ in Marmont line. But good for you getting it for discounted price! I wish I had an outlet nearby.


----------



## lms910

lucydee said:


> I bought the GG Marmont Matelassé Shoulder Bag in Camelion/Nude yesterday at the outlet.  This Bag is prettier in person, I am in love .
> View attachment 4134567



Love! How much and did they have other colors?


----------



## lucydee

lms910 said:


> Love! How much and did they have other colors?


Thank you!  This is a gorgeous bag and classic color goes with all. Outlet Prices is 1,700.00 from 2450.00 Retail at Gucci Store.  The other color they have is pink.  I felt the nude goes all year round so I went with that one.


----------



## similarmindz

Ginuwinewife said:


> This beauty came in the mail today


Hi, I LOVE this bag, especially the color!  Do you mind sharing the price and style name?  You can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## polomarco

That's good news, Gucci offering great deal!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Hey all!  The Soho Flap in nude, BLACK!, and red arrived at Gucci outlet Rosemont today! Pics and prices here:
GUCCI Sales, Outlet, Web and Authentic Auction Deals Thread  No Chatting Please

Quite a few of you have asked, so let me state that I’m not affiliated with Gucci in any way....I just have a fabulous Gucci outlet SA who loves to send me tempting pics!  Happy to share her info via PM if you need a contact.  Serious inquiries only, please.


----------



## 2gr8

stylistbydesign said:


> Hey all!  The Soho Flap in nude, BLACK!, and red arrived at Gucci outlet Rosemont today! Pics and prices here:
> GUCCI Sales, Outlet, Web and Authentic Auction Deals Thread  No Chatting Please
> 
> Quite a few of you have asked, so let me state that I’m not affiliated with Gucci in any way....I just have a fabulous Gucci outlet SA who loves to send me tempting pics!  Happy to share her info via PM if you need a contact.  Serious inquiries only, please.


I’ve always loved those Soho flaps. You lucky US citizens get all the best goodies for great prices. I haven’t seen these bags on European market (at least on websites) for a long, long time.


----------



## lvmonogramq

stylistbydesign said:


> Hey all!  The Soho Flap in nude, BLACK!, and red arrived at Gucci outlet Rosemont today! Pics and prices here:
> GUCCI Sales, Outlet, Web and Authentic Auction Deals Thread  No Chatting Please
> 
> Quite a few of you have asked, so let me state that I’m not affiliated with Gucci in any way....I just have a fabulous Gucci outlet SA who loves to send me tempting pics!  Happy to share her info via PM if you need a contact.  Serious inquiries only, please.



Wow, you do post wonderful finds! Thank you for sharing with us. 

Do you (or anyone else on this thread) have opinions on the red flap bag vs. the red disco bag, in terms of which style is more classic or more attractive in person? I've been wanting a red soho disco for a long time, but have found it difficult to pull the trigger. This price is of course a bit friendlier, and it seems that the flap is a bit less common : )

Thank you again for sharing!


----------



## stylistbydesign

lvmonogramq said:


> Wow, you do post wonderful finds! Thank you for sharing with us.
> 
> Do you (or anyone else on this thread) have opinions on the red flap bag vs. the red disco bag, in terms of which style is more classic or more attractive in person? I've been wanting a red soho disco for a long time, but have found it difficult to pull the trigger. This price is of course a bit friendlier, and it seems that the flap is a bit less common : )
> 
> Thank you again for sharing!


I am not a lover of the Disco bag.  For the price, I just think it seems a bit...basic.  That said, the two major pluses of the Disco would be that looks good crossbody (if you can do that with approx. 21-22" strap drop) and has a leather strap (which is more comfortable for crossbody and life in general).  I do think the Disco is more casual than the Soho Flap.  I like the Flap's styling more...I am drawn to the rounded flap, the size, and the chain strap, in terms of looks.  It's a similar size to the Chanel M/L flap, and I think the Soho Flap can be dressed up or down.   Also, where I live, every high schooler is running around with a Disco......so much so, that my hubs calls that bag "the Gucci starter kit for spoiled teenagers".   The Flap comes and goes at Gucci outlet; the black is rarely seen.  I see the red more often than black.  They do sell out quickly.  Happy shopping, and show us what you decide!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Anyone know if these flaps made for the outlet?
And the dimensions? Or, am I really pushing it to ask that? ha
p.s. thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## stylistbydesign

I don’t believe they’re made for outlet, just older style.  You can ask for a pic of the tag if you want to double check.  The Soho  flap is 10”L x 6”H x 21” strap drop.


----------



## MamaSleepy

stylistbydesign said:


> I don’t believe they’re made for outlet, just older style.  You can ask for a pic of the tag if you want to double check.  The Soho  flap is 10”L x 6”H x 21” strap drop.


Sorry if this is obvious but why would I want to see a pic of the tag? Do the tags indicate if the item is Made for outlet?


----------



## stylistbydesign

MamaSleepy said:


> Sorry if this is obvious but why would I want to see a pic of the tag? Do the tags indicate if the item is Made for outlet?


@MamaSleepy, no worries.....the made for outlet bags have a stamp on the tag.  See this post for a pic of what the stamp looks like: 
Gucci sales-outlet-web-and auction deals CHAT thread


----------



## MamaSleepy

stylistbydesign said:


> @MamaSleepy, no worries.....the made for outlet bags have a stamp on the tag.  See this post for a pic of what the stamp looks like:
> Gucci sales-outlet-web-and auction deals CHAT thread


Oh THAT tag! I'm aware of the circle enclosed G on made for outlet bags. I was thinking the sales tag. Sorry. My mistake!


----------



## amstevens714

stylistbydesign said:


> Hey all!  The Soho Flap in nude, BLACK!, and red arrived at Gucci outlet Rosemont today! Pics and prices here:
> GUCCI Sales, Outlet, Web and Authentic Auction Deals Thread  No Chatting Please
> 
> Quite a few of you have asked, so let me state that I’m not affiliated with Gucci in any way....I just have a fabulous Gucci outlet SA who loves to send me tempting pics!  Happy to share her info via PM if you need a contact.  Serious inquiries only, please.



I was just about to post this! Cabazon has them. I asked my SA for a pic of the tag because I was curious about the season being 2018. I’ll let people know when he confirms. I bought one immediately as they can sell our in hours ladies. (It literally happened to me, my SA took my credit card info and everything and by the time he went to process the last one was gone)

Stylistbydesign did a great job explaining the differences between this and the soho. For me they are two very different bags. The soho probably holds a big more due to the depth, but I own both now.


----------



## stylistbydesign

amstevens714 said:


> I was just about to post this! Cabazon has them. I asked my SA for a pic of the tag because I was curious about the season being 2018. I’ll let people know when he confirms. I bought one immediately as they can sell our in hours ladies. (It literally happened to me, my SA took my credit card info and everything and by the time he went to process the last one was gone)
> 
> Stylistbydesign did a great job explaining the differences between this and the soho. For me they are two very different bags. The soho probably holds a big more due to the depth, but I own both now.


I'm curious to know as well about the tag as well.  My Lady Webs don't have the made for outlet stamp, because the design wasn't for outlet originally, but I know they still produce/sell them for outlet only.  It's my understanding that some older best selling designs are sold at outlet, because they're from the previous creative director's time at the helm.


----------



## lvmonogramq

Thanks for the helpful opinions and comparisons, @stylistbydesign and @amstevens714. I don't actually see people wearing the disco by me too often, and would never have known that about the high school students : ) All good to know!


----------



## stylistbydesign

lvmonogramq said:


> Thanks for the helpful opinions and comparisons, @stylistbydesign and @amstevens714. I don't actually see people wearing the disco by me too often, and would never have known that about the high school students : ) All good to know!


Don’t let that stop you isf you truly love the Disco.....plenty of grown women carry them also around here.   I just think the flap is more sophisticated, and better value for the money.  I also just realized the Soho Flap is about the same strap drop, so if you can crossbody the Disco, you can do the Flap, too....something to consider.  Get the one that speaks to you!  Happy shopping!


----------



## lucydee

Does anyone know where I can find modeling pics of how the Gucci Flap chain strap bag looks on people?
I tried  Google  but a different  bag comes up.
I would like to see this one on people.


----------



## stylistbydesign

So this arrived today from Gucci outlet.....
the bag that started my love affair with the current Gucci creative director.  I love my amazing SA, whose store manager knew I loved this bag, set it aside, called my SA on her day off,  my SA texted me, and BOOM!  I am so excited!!!!!!


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> So this arrived today from Gucci outlet.....
> the bag that started my love affair with the current Gucci creative director.  I love my amazing SA, whose store manager knew I loved this bag, set it aside, called my SA on her day off,  my SA texted me, and BOOM!  I am so excited!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4141732



Serious show stopping piece!  Congrats!


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> Serious show stopping piece!  Congrats!


Thank you, @snibor!  I could seriously put this bag on display, and just be happy every time I pass it in the house......I'm considering my options.


----------



## serenluv202

stylistbydesign said:


> So this arrived today from Gucci outlet.....
> the bag that started my love affair with the current Gucci creative director.  I love my amazing SA, whose store manager knew I loved this bag, set it aside, called my SA on her day off,  my SA texted me, and BOOM!  I am so excited!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4141732


That is one amazing Gucci bag!


----------



## stylistbydesign

serenluv202 said:


> That is one amazing Gucci bag!


Thank you, @serenluv202!   It's total and complete love.


----------



## amstevens714

lucydee said:


> Does anyone know where I can find modeling pics of how the Gucci Flap chain strap bag looks on people?
> I tried  Google  but a different  bag comes up.
> I would like to see this one on people.
> View attachment 4141547



Someone posted photos in the out the door thread of all the different ways she wears hers. I would look through there but I found this one too. I’m receiving a red one for my friend today so I can try and take a photo later too. I’m in love with this bag


----------



## amstevens714

MamaSleepy said:


> Oh THAT tag! I'm aware of the circle enclosed G on made for outlet bags. I was thinking the sales tag. Sorry. My mistake!





stylistbydesign said:


> @MamaSleepy, no worries.....the made for outlet bags have a stamp on the tag.  See this post for a pic of what the stamp looks like:
> Gucci sales-outlet-web-and auction deals CHAT thread





MamaSleepy said:


> Oh THAT tag! I'm aware of the circle enclosed G on made for outlet bags. I was thinking the sales tag. Sorry. My mistake!



Sooo, to answer the question, no G on this one. Good guess stylistbydesign!


----------



## lucydee

amstevens714 said:


> Someone posted photos in the out the door thread of all the different ways she wears hers. I would look through there but I found this one too. I’m receiving a red one for my friend today so I can try and take a photo later too. I’m in love with this bag


Thank You!  It is helpful to see how it looks on a person.  This bag really looks great now that I see it on the model.
Very helpful!!! Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

stylistbydesign said:


> So this arrived today from Gucci outlet.....
> the bag that started my love affair with the current Gucci creative director.  I love my amazing SA, whose store manager knew I loved this bag, set it aside, called my SA on her day off,  my SA texted me, and BOOM!  I am so excited!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4141732


WOW!!! I love it!


----------



## stylistbydesign

averagejoe said:


> WOW!!! I love it!


Thank you, @averagejoe!  I am thrilled to get one; 40% discount makes it even sweeter!!


----------



## 2gr8

stylistbydesign said:


> So this arrived today from Gucci outlet.....
> the bag that started my love affair with the current Gucci creative director.  I love my amazing SA, whose store manager knew I loved this bag, set it aside, called my SA on her day off,  my SA texted me, and BOOM!  I am so excited!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4141732


This is what I call customer service. Congrats on finding such a special bag for a great price!


----------



## Maracucha

lucydee said:


> Thank You!  It is helpful to see how it looks on a person.  This bag really looks great now that I see it on the model.
> Very helpful!!! Thanks!




I’ m just 5ft. And I love this bag❤️❤️❤️ I posted this pic on Jan on the thread Post Your outfit of The Day.


----------



## stylistbydesign

2gr8 said:


> This is what I call customer service. Congrats on finding such a special bag for a great price!


Thanks, @2gr8!   The staff and my SA at Rosemont have been amazing to me.....SO BAD for my budget, but it's a good "problem" to have!  Great customer service is such a rarity these days.


----------



## lucydee

Maracucha said:


> I’ m just 5ft. And I love this bag❤️❤️❤️ I posted this pic on Jan on the thread Post Your outfit of The Day.


Thank You!  Looks Great!


----------



## forever.elise

divinexjanice said:


> Indeed it did. [emoji1327]‍♀️ visual learner
> Thank you very much!



Hi sorry this is a late question, but I just got a bag from the outlet and my tag looks the same. I asked the sales ppl if they sold any "made for outlet bags" and they said I, everything is retail. I got a canvas Bree hobo bag with leather details. She said it was $1100 but I only paid $599. Its an older style? Maybe from several years ago? She wasn't the only one to tell me they don't make "outlet bags" and everything is retail. Can you tell me how you know this specifically about the tag? I'm really interested! Thank you!!!


----------



## forever.elise

stylistbydesign said:


> @MamaSleepy, no worries.....the made for outlet bags have a stamp on the tag.  See this post for a pic of what the stamp looks like:
> Gucci sales-outlet-web-and auction deals CHAT thread




Hi sorry this is a late question, but I just got a bag from the outlet and my tag looks the same. I asked the sales ppl if they sold any "made for outlet bags" and they said I, everything is retail. I got a canvas Bree hobo bag with leather details. She said it was $1100 but I only paid $599. Its an older style? Maybe from several years ago? She wasn't the only one to tell me they don't make "outlet bags" and everything is retail. Can you tell me how you know this specifically about the tag? I'm really interested! Thank you!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

forever.elise said:


> Hi sorry this is a late question, but I just got a bag from the outlet and my tag looks the same. I asked the sales ppl if they sold any "made for outlet bags" and they said I, everything is retail. I got a canvas Bree hobo bag with leather details. She said it was $1100 but I only paid $599. Its an older style? Maybe from several years ago? She wasn't the only one to tell me they don't make "outlet bags" and everything is retail. Can you tell me how you know this specifically about the tag? I'm really interested! Thank you!!!


I'm assuming you mean that your tag has the G stamp with the circle around it?  The SA is technically correct, in that all of the bags are made to be retailed or sold, to use another term.  However, it's been my experience that many SAs will not admit to knowing the difference between a bag from a past season that was sold at full-line Gucci stores, as opposed to ones that are only sold through the outlets, with outlet-specific designs.  They don't want to share the distinction, but there are small differences, usually in the amount of detailing in the design.   There is also another distinction, which are bag designs from a previous creative director that were originally sold in full-line stores, but are only sold through outlet now (because they're popular, but don't reflect the current creative direction of the brand).  The Lady Web is a good example of this.  The made for outlet bags are a usually a little simpler in design, so the prices tend to be a little lower than full-line bags at outlet.  However, if you love it, I wouldn't worry about the "made for outlet" stamp!    I consider the quality of the bags the same.  At the end of the day, it's still a Gucci bag, made by Gucci, and sold by Gucci.  If you love it, that's all that matters!    Hope that helps, and wasn't too confusing.  

I first became aware of the difference, because it was pointed out to me by my regular Gucci SA, when a customer tried to return an outlet-only bag at the regular store (I was in the store when it happened, and asked my SA).  It's been confirmed by both my SAs and the store managers at a couple of Gucci outlets, although they all said it's not something they're supposed to talk about.  You can always check the tag for yourself, now that you know, but once you shop regularly at outlet, the outlet-only designs are pretty easy to spot.  If you're doing a phone sale/send, you can always ask for a picture of the leather tag front and back (I've seen the stamp in both places).
So to recap:
1) Bags that have the G stamp with a circle, simpler designs that are made to be sold though Gucci outlets only
2) Bags that have no G stamp with circle, popular full-line designs (older designs that used to be sold in regular Gucci stores, such as the Lady Web) from a previous creative director that are still produced years later, but sold through Gucci outlet only
3) Bags that have no G stamp with circle, that are past season full-line designs (sold in regular Gucci stores) from the current creative director, moved from regular Gucci stores/dept. stores to be sold through Gucci outlet....usually about 6-10 months after it's seen in stores.  The timeline can be longer, or not make it to outlet at all, if a design is very popular.


----------



## MamaSleepy

stylistbydesign said:


> I'm assuming you mean that your tag has the G stamp with the circle around it?  The SA is technically correct, in that all of the bags are made to be retailed or sold, to use another term.  However, it's been my experience that many SAs will not admit to knowing the difference between a bag from a past season that was sold at full-line Gucci stores, as opposed to ones that are only sold through the outlets, with outlet-specific designs.  They don't want to share the distinction, but there are small differences, usually in the amount of detailing in the design.   There is also another distinction, which are bag designs from a previous creative director that were originally sold in full-line stores, but are only sold through outlet now (because they're popular, but don't reflect the current creative direction of the brand).  The Lady Web is a good example of this.  The made for outlet bags are a usually a little simpler in design, so the prices tend to be a little lower than full-line bags at outlet.  However, if you love it, I wouldn't worry about the "made for outlet" stamp!    I consider the quality of the bags the same.  At the end of the day, it's still a Gucci bag, made by Gucci, and sold by Gucci.  If you love it, that's all that matters!    Hope that helps, and wasn't too confusing.
> 
> I first became aware of the difference, because it was pointed out to me by my regular Gucci SA, when a customer tried to return an outlet-only bag at the regular store (I was in the store when it happened, and asked my SA).  It's been confirmed by both my SAs and the store managers at a couple of Gucci outlets, although they all said it's not something they're supposed to talk about.  You can always check the tag for yourself, now that you know, but once you shop regularly at outlet, the outlet-only designs are pretty easy to spot.  If you're doing a phone sale/send, you can always ask for a picture of the leather tag front and back (I've seen the stamp in both places).
> So to recap:
> 1) Bags that have the G stamp with a circle, simpler designs that are made to be sold though Gucci outlets only
> 2) Bags that have no G stamp with circle, popular full-line designs (older designs that used to be sold in regular Gucci stores, such as the Lady Web) from a previous creative director that are still produced years later, but sold through Gucci outlet only
> 3) Bags that have no G stamp with circle, that are past season full-line designs (sold in regular Gucci stores) from the current creative director, moved from regular Gucci stores/dept. stores to be sold through Gucci outlet....usually about 6-10 months after it's seen in stores.  The timeline can be longer, or not make it to outlet at all, if a design is very popular.


Excellent explanation, Stylistbydesign. I wasn't aware of your Point #2 so I learned something. 
I too have spoken directly to an SA from a Gucci outlet abt made-for-outlet bags. The only thing I can add is the SA stressed that these bags are made with the same materials as boutique bags. Gucci may use end-of-roll material or left overs but it is all boutique quality materials ~ just simplier, less detailed designs. 
As a consumer, I highly appreciate that Gucci identities their MFOutlet items. I really wish other brands did as well. Esp. when I'm perusing pre-loved, eBay, and other online markets.


----------



## forever.elise

stylistbydesign said:


> I'm assuming you mean that your tag has the G stamp with the circle around it?  The SA is technically correct, in that all of the bags are made to be retailed or sold, to use another term.  However, it's been my experience that many SAs will not admit to knowing the difference between a bag from a past season that was sold at full-line Gucci stores, as opposed to ones that are only sold through the outlets, with outlet-specific designs.  They don't want to share the distinction, but there are small differences, usually in the amount of detailing in the design.   There is also another distinction, which are bag designs from a previous creative director that were originally sold in full-line stores, but are only sold through outlet now (because they're popular, but don't reflect the current creative direction of the brand).  The Lady Web is a good example of this.  The made for outlet bags are a usually a little simpler in design, so the prices tend to be a little lower than full-line bags at outlet.  However, if you love it, I wouldn't worry about the "made for outlet" stamp!    I consider the quality of the bags the same.  At the end of the day, it's still a Gucci bag, made by Gucci, and sold by Gucci.  If you love it, that's all that matters!    Hope that helps, and wasn't too confusing.
> 
> I first became aware of the difference, because it was pointed out to me by my regular Gucci SA, when a customer tried to return an outlet-only bag at the regular store (I was in the store when it happened, and asked my SA).  It's been confirmed by both my SAs and the store managers at a couple of Gucci outlets, although they all said it's not something they're supposed to talk about.  You can always check the tag for yourself, now that you know, but once you shop regularly at outlet, the outlet-only designs are pretty easy to spot.  If you're doing a phone sale/send, you can always ask for a picture of the leather tag front and back (I've seen the stamp in both places).
> So to recap:
> 1) Bags that have the G stamp with a circle, simpler designs that are made to be sold though Gucci outlets only
> 2) Bags that have no G stamp with circle, popular full-line designs (older designs that used to be sold in regular Gucci stores, such as the Lady Web) from a previous creative director that are still produced years later, but sold through Gucci outlet only
> 3) Bags that have no G stamp with circle, that are past season full-line designs (sold in regular Gucci stores) from the current creative director, moved from regular Gucci stores/dept. stores to be sold through Gucci outlet....usually about 6-10 months after it's seen in stores.  The timeline can be longer, or not make it to outlet at all, if a design is very popular.



Ok got it, I can understand continuing to make a bag based off an older popular design. I liked the one I got because it looked classic. I have bought other Gucci from Saks years ago, but this is my first time getting a bag from the outlet.

So when I used google to search images with "Bree Original GG Canvas Hobo Bag" a picture from Neiman Marcus comes up with my bag, but obviously it says "sold out." The only difference I saw between my bag and this once full price bag, is mine has more leather! Weird considering the outlet bags would be simpler designs! But I'm really happy they still make the classics because I can't get into every creative director's art project! Lol. Here are some pics to point out what I mean. 

From the Neiman Marcus website, reference the site address in the pic:








And here is my bag:




	

		
			
		

		
	
h




The leather continues up the whole way on my bag as opposed to the full price Neiman Marcus bag, where it stops and just goes to canvas. But I'm so happy I understand all of this now! I can get why retail won't make as many of the classic GG canvas bags, but nice to know they're still being produced!


----------



## forever.elise

forever.elise said:


> Ok got it, I can understand continuing to make a bag based off an older popular design. I liked the one I got because it looked classic. I have bought other Gucci from Saks years ago, but this is my first time getting a bag from the outlet.
> 
> So when I used google to search images with "Bree Original GG Canvas Hobo Bag" a picture from Neiman Marcus comes up with my bag, but obviously it says "sold out." The only difference I saw between my bag and this once full price bag, is mine has more leather! Weird considering the outlet bags would be simpler designs! But I'm really happy they still make the classics because I can't get into every creative director's art project! Lol. Here are some pics to point out what I mean.
> 
> From the Neiman Marcus website, reference the site address in the pic:
> View attachment 4145771
> View attachment 4145772
> 
> View attachment 4145773
> 
> View attachment 4145774
> 
> 
> And here is my bag:
> View attachment 4145775
> 
> View attachment 4145776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h
> View attachment 4145778
> View attachment 4145779
> 
> 
> The leather continues up the whole way on my bag as opposed to the full price Neiman Marcus bag, where it stops and just goes to canvas. But I'm so happy I understand all of this now! I can get why retail won't make as many of the classic GG canvas bags, but nice to know they're still being produced!



I will say upon closer inspection, the Neiman's bag has reversed white stitching and the outlet bag does not.


----------



## MamaSleepy

forever.elise said:


> I will say upon closer inspection, the Neiman's bag has reversed white stitching and the outlet bag does not.


I just noticed that too. Outlet bag's topstitching is tonal rather than contrasting. Still, I think your bag is gorgeous. Do you know if the fabric is Supreme Canvas or whatever the canvas was called b4 Supreme? It's my understanding the Supreme lasts longer.


----------



## MamaSleepy

amstevens714 said:


> Someone posted photos in the out the door thread of all the different ways she wears hers. I would look through there but I found this one too. I’m receiving a red one for my friend today so I can try and take a photo later too. I’m in love with this bag


Gosh, I wish this bag didn't have a chain strap. Wonder if a leather strap could be swapped out? But then the issue would be matching colors - dye lot and all.


----------



## forever.elise

MamaSleepy said:


> I just noticed that too. Outlet bag's topstitching is tonal rather than contrasting. Still, I think your bag is gorgeous. Do you know if the fabric is Supreme Canvas or whatever the canvas was called b4 Supreme? It's my understanding the Supreme lasts longer.



No I don't think it's Supreme canvas...that's coated canvas? I'm not sure, I'm actually an LV customer and this is my first Gucci purchase since 2004! 

I'm kind of annoyed because I think they really lied to me. I used to work for a Burberry outlet and we never had this kind of thing. Every single item was in a retail store, period. 

I guess I only felt comfortable buying outlet if I knew it came from a retail store...the way I see my bag now is Gucci made its own replica! 





I can tell from the pictures it doesn't look like the same leather, either...
I think the associates should be more honest but I can see if their superiors are making them keep quiet about it. It's kind of leaving a bad taste in my mouth...?


----------



## MamaSleepy

forever.elise said:


> No I don't think it's Supreme canvas...that's coated canvas? I'm not sure, I'm actually an LV customer and this is my first Gucci purchase since 2004!
> 
> I'm kind of annoyed because I think they really lied to me. I used to work for a Burberry outlet and we never had this kind of thing. Every single item was in a retail store, period.
> 
> I guess I only felt comfortable buying outlet if I knew it came from a retail store...the way I see my bag now is Gucci made its own replica!
> 
> View attachment 4145929
> View attachment 4145930
> 
> 
> I can tell from the pictures it doesn't look like the same leather, either...
> I think the associates should be more honest but I can see if their superiors are making them keep quiet about it. It's kind of leaving a bad taste in my mouth...?


Pretty darn near a replica!
I can't see detail well enough on my phone to compare the leathers. But I would be upset if an outlet SA had informed me that outlet bags were assembled using the same materials as boutique bags (which I was) and then later learned that was a lie.

If I were you and had the availability, I'd ck out a boutique Gucci bag instore. At the least, I'd contact another outlet or a boutique or Gucci direct. Just for peace of mind.

p.s. I don't care what my superiors instructed, I wouldn't lie.


----------



## forever.elise

MamaSleepy said:


> Pretty darn near a replica!
> I can't see detail enough on my phone to compare the leathers. But I would be upset if an outlet SA had informed me that outlet bags were assembled using the same materials as boutique bags and then later learned that was a lie. If I were you and had the availability, I'd ck out a boutique Gucci bag instore.



Look at the difference at just the tag alone...you can see it's totally a different leather!

Neiman Marcus:



Outlet:



Side by side:



The retail leather looks so much better! [emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## MamaSleepy

forever.elise said:


> Look at the difference at just the tag alone...you can see it's totally a different leather!
> 
> Neiman Marcus:
> View attachment 4145944
> 
> 
> Outlet:
> View attachment 4145945
> 
> 
> Side by side:
> View attachment 4145947
> 
> 
> The retail leather looks so much better! [emoji22][emoji22]


Well, the color looks different for sure. I notice the outlet bag's zipper is not metal, and has single rather than dbl stitching.

I wish one of the authenticators or OG members could chime in.
Paper tiger? GhstDreamer? Snibor? Sinny1?

Guess I finally figured out how to use hperlink. Rather feels like I'm using an incantation to "call" their attention. Hope doing this is ok??


----------



## amstevens714

MamaSleepy said:


> Gosh, I wish this bag didn't have a chain strap. Wonder if a leather strap could be swapped out? But then the issue would be matching colors - dye lot and all.



Funny - I love that it has a chain strap . The soho might be a better option if you really want the leather strap.


----------



## stylistbydesign

forever.elise said:


> Ok got it, I can understand continuing to make a bag based off an older popular design. I liked the one I got because it looked classic. I have bought other Gucci from Saks years ago, but this is my first time getting a bag from the outlet.
> 
> So when I used google to search images with "Bree Original GG Canvas Hobo Bag" a picture from Neiman Marcus comes up with my bag, but obviously it says "sold out." The only difference I saw between my bag and this once full price bag, is mine has more leather! Weird considering the outlet bags would be simpler designs! But I'm really happy they still make the classics because I can't get into every creative director's art project! Lol. Here are some pics to point out what I mean.
> 
> From the Neiman Marcus website, reference the site address in the pic:
> View attachment 4145771
> View attachment 4145772
> 
> View attachment 4145773
> 
> View attachment 4145774
> 
> 
> And here is my bag:
> View attachment 4145775
> 
> View attachment 4145776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h
> View attachment 4145778
> View attachment 4145779
> 
> 
> The leather continues up the whole way on my bag as opposed to the full price Neiman Marcus bag, where it stops and just goes to canvas. But I'm so happy I understand all of this now! I can get why retail won't make as many of the classic GG canvas bags, but nice to know they're still being produced!


I guess I would ask if you really love the bag at that price point.....if you do, then keep it!  If not, you have 14 days to exchange at a Gucci outlet.  Was there something you liked better?  I actually like the way the leather comes up the sides on yours.  That's not the Supreme canvas (you're right...it's coated); it's a jacquard fabric, like on vintage Gucci bags, which I think is cool.  If you do keep the bag, then I would spray a protectant like Collonil on it to help with dirt, color transfer, rainy weather (test a spot first!).  You may find something you like better at a higher price point, but do you want to spend more?  Good luck deciding!


----------



## forever.elise

stylistbydesign said:


> I guess I would ask if you really love the bag at that price point.....if you do, then keep it!  If not, you have 14 days to exchange at a Gucci outlet.  Was there something you liked better?  I actually like the way the leather comes up the sides on yours.  That's not the Supreme canvas (you're right...it's coated); it's a jacquard fabric, like on vintage Gucci bags, which I think is cool.  If you do keep the bag, then I would spray a protectant like Collonil on it to help with dirt, color transfer, rainy weather (test a spot first!).  You may find something you like better at a higher price point, but do you want to spend more?  Good luck deciding!



I decided to return it, and they let me for a full refund because they admitted their sales associates lied on both occasions that I asked if it was a made for outlet bag. After seeing so many differences between the retail and outlet version, i felt like this wasn't any better than a replica! And I'm totally against replicas. I learned my lesson. It was my first outlet purchase, but if I buy again, I will make absolutely sure it came from retail. Thank God for TPF!!! Btw, I bought a Burberry bag from Nordstrom instead and I feel much more comfortable with this purchase![emoji1303]


----------



## MamaSleepy

forever.elise said:


> I decided to return it, and they let me for a full refund because they admitted their sales associates lied on both occasions that I asked if it was a made for outlet bag. After seeing so many differences between the retail and outlet version, i felt like this wasn't any better than a replica! And I'm totally against replicas. I learned my lesson. It was my first outlet purchase, but if I buy again, I will make absolutely sure it came from retail. Thank God for TPF!!! Btw, I bought a Burberry bag from Nordstrom instead and I feel much more comfortable with this purchase![emoji1303]


I think you did the right thing bc it sounds like that bag would bug you every time you laid eyes on it.


----------



## stylistbydesign

forever.elise said:


> I decided to return it, and they let me for a full refund because they admitted their sales associates lied on both occasions that I asked if it was a made for outlet bag. After seeing so many differences between the retail and outlet version, i felt like this wasn't any better than a replica! And I'm totally against replicas. I learned my lesson. It was my first outlet purchase, but if I buy again, I will make absolutely sure it came from retail. Thank God for TPF!!! Btw, I bought a Burberry bag from Nordstrom instead and I feel much more comfortable with this purchase![emoji1303]


I'm glad they gave you a refund; it's not their policy, but the mgrs. have leeway if the customer is unhappy.  Sounds like you bought a bag you love, so it's a happy ending!


----------



## popartist

Johnpauliegal said:


> San Marcos, TX outlet has this.
> 
> View attachment 4147715



I got this bag a couple of months ago in black and, although it is made for outlet, I really love it, classic looking and good for when you don't need to haul everything, although it is roomier than it looks.


----------



## MamaSleepy

popartist said:


> I got this bag a couple of months ago in black and, although it is made for outlet, I really love it, classic looking and good for when you don't need to haul everything, although it is roomier than it looks.


Nice bag, love the simplicity of it. 
Would you be willing to share the price?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

popartist said:


> I got this bag a couple of months ago in black and, although it is made for outlet, I really love it, classic looking and good for when you don't need to haul everything, although it is roomier than it looks.



Hi. Thanks for the info. 
When the SA showed me this bag I loved it 
and therefore couldn't decide which bag to get; but I went with the one I originally asked her for which was the Bree leather camera bag in red. Although I have the Bree in black, gray & chocolate, I just love it. It’s very casual (my type of bags). I should be getting it on Wednesday.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Thanks for the info.
> When the SA showed me this bag I loved it
> and therefore couldn't decide which bag to get; but I went with the one I originally asked her for which was the Bree leather camera bag in red. Although I have the Bree in black, gray & chocolate, I just love it. It’s very casual (my type of bags). I should be getting it on Wednesday.


Wow, 4 Bree bags, that's more than love. It's amore!


----------



## popartist

MamaSleepy said:


> Nice bag, love the simplicity of it.
> Would you be willing to share the price?


It was as posted in the screenshot,  $769.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MamaSleepy said:


> Wow, 4 Bree bags, that's more than love. It's amore!




Actually I have 5 lol. 
Got this one last year. 




But I won’t have 5 till Wednesday (when the red one comes in the mail) lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wow I can’t believe the disco bags are selling for $1,190!!   I could kick myself for selling my black disco 2 years ago.


----------



## popartist

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow I can’t believe the disco bags are selling for $1,190!!   I could kick myself for selling my black disco 2 years ago.


Woodbury Common outlet had actual DIscos in a neutral tannish beige color one time last year for something like $660-690, I fondled it a long time and really contemplated getting it, but held off and now I really regret it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

popartist said:


> Woodbury Common outlet had actual DIscos in a neutral tannish beige color one time last year for something like $660-690, I fondled it a long time and really contemplated getting it, but held off and now I really regret it!


I hear what you’re saying. I was on a Saks wait list for months; decided to get off it. Sorry I did because it too was at a great price. 

Yeah I could kick myself. I sold the bag for $560 because I needed the cash at that time. Never again will I sell something I really love. However, I did use the cash to put towards a studded disco.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow I can’t believe the disco bags are selling for $1,190!!   I could kick myself for selling my black disco 2 years ago.



I was able to snag a red one from Saks sale not too long ago.  I think it was $833.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> I was able to snag a red one from Saks sale not too long ago.  I think it was $833.


Wow really??  Was it online or in-store?  I have the Saks app open 24/7 on my phone and I am constantly browsing the site daily a few times a day lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

popartist said:


> Woodbury Common outlet had actual DIscos in a neutral tannish beige color one time last year for something like $660-690, I fondled it a long time and really contemplated getting it, but held off and now I really regret it!


I miss woodbury commons. I live 4 hours from there now lol. 

I hear where you are coming from though. Sometimes we wind up doing something we regret later; like passing over a bag we really wanted, to no longer find it available.


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow really??  Was it online or in-store?  I have the Saks app open 24/7 on my phone and I am constantly browsing the site daily a few times a day lol.


It was on line.  It was one of those links they send but not everyone received the link.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> It was on line.  It was one of those links they send but not everyone received the link.


Well I’m glad you were able to get that gorgeous color bag at a reduced price!  

My problem is that I prefer not to pay full price anymore.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Going to Gucci outlet next Sun with my daughter


----------



## DaBish

I'm also going next weekend. I'll be going to the Gucci outlet in Secaucus New Jersey . Hoping they have some good deals.


----------



## LynneC

I snagged this beautiful Bengal Tiger GG Supreme scarf at Bicester Village in the UK today. I think it looks great with my GG Boston and Sam Edelman wedges
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but also my green Kate Spade bag too!


----------



## popartist

DaBish said:


> I'm also going next weekend. I'll be going to the Gucci outlet in Secaucus New Jersey . Hoping they have some good deals.



I was going to go there this past weekend but I get out there on the bus and my bum knee is still kinda fragile so I didn't want to risk it going out in the middle of nowhere.  It is getting to be time for me to hit Woodbury Commons soon, so I might hit that Gucci outlet for a look in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## 2gr8

LynneC said:


> I snagged this beautiful Bengal Tiger GG Supreme scarf at Bicester Village in the UK today. I think it looks great with my GG Boston and Sam Edelman wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but also my green Kate Spade bag too!


Love your new scarf and it really suits your wardrobe. That yellow bag will look amazing with it too!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

stylistbydesign said:


> I'm assuming you mean that your tag has the G stamp with the circle around it?  The SA is technically correct, in that all of the bags are made to be retailed or sold, to use another term.  However, it's been my experience that many SAs will not admit to knowing the difference between a bag from a past season that was sold at full-line Gucci stores, as opposed to ones that are only sold through the outlets, with outlet-specific designs.  They don't want to share the distinction, but there are small differences, usually in the amount of detailing in the design.   There is also another distinction, which are bag designs from a previous creative director that were originally sold in full-line stores, but are only sold through outlet now (because they're popular, but don't reflect the current creative direction of the brand).  The Lady Web is a good example of this.  The made for outlet bags are a usually a little simpler in design, so the prices tend to be a little lower than full-line bags at outlet.  However, if you love it, I wouldn't worry about the "made for outlet" stamp!    I consider the quality of the bags the same.  At the end of the day, it's still a Gucci bag, made by Gucci, and sold by Gucci.  If you love it, that's all that matters!    Hope that helps, and wasn't too confusing.
> 
> I first became aware of the difference, because it was pointed out to me by my regular Gucci SA, when a customer tried to return an outlet-only bag at the regular store (I was in the store when it happened, and asked my SA).  It's been confirmed by both my SAs and the store managers at a couple of Gucci outlets, although they all said it's not something they're supposed to talk about.  You can always check the tag for yourself, now that you know, but once you shop regularly at outlet, the outlet-only designs are pretty easy to spot.  If you're doing a phone sale/send, you can always ask for a picture of the leather tag front and back (I've seen the stamp in both places).
> So to recap:
> 1) Bags that have the G stamp with a circle, simpler designs that are made to be sold though Gucci outlets only
> 2) Bags that have no G stamp with circle, popular full-line designs (older designs that used to be sold in regular Gucci stores, such as the Lady Web) from a previous creative director that are still produced years later, but sold through Gucci outlet only
> 3) Bags that have no G stamp with circle, that are past season full-line designs (sold in regular Gucci stores) from the current creative director, moved from regular Gucci stores/dept. stores to be sold through Gucci outlet....usually about 6-10 months after it's seen in stores.  The timeline can be longer, or not make it to outlet at all, if a design is very popular.




Question - You seem to know a lot about the Rosemont outlet  Do they have any key pouches available? I'm thinking about making a trip out, but it's about an hour drive for me! TIA!


----------



## stylistbydesign

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Question - You seem to know a lot about the Rosemont outlet  Do they have any key pouches available? I'm thinking about making a trip out, but it's about an hour drive for me! TIA!


I don't live in Chicago any more, but I travel there often.   I can't speak for what they might have at any given moment (because it's right next to O'Hare, the inventory moves very quickly!).  I do, however, have a fabulous Rosemont SA who could answer that question.  Frankly, with Chicago traffic times/rush hours, I'd just have her send it if she has what you want ($10 via FedEx, however much you purchase in one transaction).  Keep in mind, there are no returns (exchanges only within 14 days, with receipt and tags).  PM me if you need her name.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

went to the Gucci outlet in Secaucus,NJ and found myself quite underwhelmed...

I’m so over the Blooms and they seemed to be the bulk of the handbags.  

I ended up with only this Red Guccissima belt (also mad at myself because i had to move up from
size 90 to size 95)


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

SugahSweetTee said:


> went to the Gucci outlet in Secaucus,NJ and found myself quite underwhelmed...
> 
> I’m so over the Blooms and they seemed to be the bulk of the handbags.
> 
> I ended up with only this Red Guccissima belt (also mad at myself because i had to move up from
> size 90 to size 95)
> 
> View attachment 4162117
> View attachment 4162120
> 
> View attachment 4162122


Same! I went to the Rosemont outlet, and nothing looked good. I actually popped over to the Coach outlet after and liked everything so much more. I think I can fall in love with the Gucci SLG's?


----------



## DaBish

Funny I went to the Secaucus Outlet and didn't find anything special either.
I'm not into blooms either.
I left without spending a dime.
I'd rather save that money and put it towards something that I really want. 
I was sad though because I was really hoping that I would see something that I love. I am not into canvas. Not into the blooms and all that. I don't know, I just didn't see anything that I truly loved.


----------



## fayth_ailyn07

DaBish said:


> Funny I went to the Secaucus Outlet and didn't find anything special either.
> I'm not into blooms either.
> I left without spending a dime.
> I'd rather save that money and put it towards something that I really want.
> I was sad though because I was really hoping that I would see something that I love. I am not into canvas. Not into the blooms and all that. I don't know, I just didn't see anything that I truly loved.


Did you happen see a large cosmetic pouch in blooms?


----------



## DaBish

fayth_ailyn07 said:


> Did you happen see a large cosmetic pouch in blooms?


Yes I believe that I did . I'm not sure if it was large or medium sized though. I'm personally not into blooms so didn't pay it much attention to size


----------



## chocolate chip

are there any sneakers in the outlet that anyone has seen.


----------



## DaBish

I didn't take note to any sneakers in Secaucus Outlet. They may have had some but I just didn't notice.


----------



## fliponaswitch

Hi there folks. I noticed some pics are from an app that the outlets use. What is it? Can anyone help me? The nearest outlet is over two hours away and I would love to be able to check before I head there.


----------



## MamaSleepy

fliponaswitch said:


> Hi there folks. I noticed some pics are from an app that the outlets use. What is it? Can anyone help me? The nearest outlet is over two hours away and I would love to be able to check before I head there.


Wouldn't that be nice! It's almost 6 hrs one-way for me!


----------



## Joyce Ong

Hi there, can anyone help me or anyone knows if it’s possible to change shoe size in Gucci Philippine store even the actual shoes was bought in Paris (Galeries lafayette Paris Haussmann). My friend was in Paris last month and I asked him to buy me a Gucci leather ace sneakers with 6.5 size last August  3, 2018 and He arrived Philippines last August  19 and to my surprise yesterday, August 20,  the 6.5 size which is my usual size is too big for me  I had my receipts intact with me and all i want is just to change it to size 5.5 ....Thank you in advance on who can assist me on this matter.


----------



## stylistbydesign

DaBish said:


> Funny I went to the Secaucus Outlet and didn't find anything special either.
> I'm not into blooms either.
> I left without spending a dime.
> I'd rather save that money and put it towards something that I really want.
> I was sad though because I was really hoping that I would see something that I love. I am not into canvas. Not into the blooms and all that. I don't know, I just didn't see anything that I truly loved.


It's really cyclical!  Don't give up.....there are amazing items to be had at great prices.  Get to know an SA (get a business card), and start texting.  Most of my favorite Gucci outlet purchases never even made it to the sales floor, as they were sold out beforehand via text/phone.  I used to think the same thing about the Rosemont outlet (nothing interesting), until I walked in one day, and they had just gotten a huge shipment.  I bought 2 bags and a phone case, connected with an SA, and have been getting things sent to me ever since.


----------



## francesmonique

fliponaswitch said:


> Hi there folks. I noticed some pics are from an app that the outlets use. What is it? Can anyone help me? The nearest outlet is over two hours away and I would love to be able to check before I head there.



I think you’re referring to the photos others are sent from the SA’s? That is only for the staff to see what is in stock, similar to what other stores use. It’s only for their inventory not a an app for any regular consumer to use.


----------



## chocolate chip

francesmonique said:


> I think you’re referring to the photos others are sent from the SA’s? That is only for the staff to see what is in stock, similar to what other stores use. It’s only for their inventory not a an app for any regular consumer to use.


Are the


francesmonique said:


> I think you’re referring to the photos others are sent from the SA’s? That is only for the staff to see what is in stock, similar to what other stores use. It’s only for their inventory not a an app for any regular consumer to use.


Are the SA sending the pics by text. I only get sporadic emails from one SA


----------



## popartist

chocolate chip said:


> are there any sneakers in the outlet that anyone has seen.


There are usually some sneakers at Secaucus, but the styles are not great - don't expect to see Aces there.


----------



## stylistbydesign

chocolate chip said:


> Are the
> 
> Are the SA sending the pics by text. I only get sporadic emails from one SA


Mine are only sent via text.  i suppose they could also email, but hot items sell out quite quickly, so I think the texting works better.  If you have an SA's email, ask for the work cell number.  You should be able to text that number and let him/her know what you're looking for.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Joyce Ong said:


> Hi there, can anyone help me or anyone knows if it’s possible to change shoe size in Gucci Philippine store even the actual shoes was bought in Paris (Galeries lafayette Paris Haussmann). My friend was in Paris last month and I asked him to buy me a Gucci leather ace sneakers with 6.5 size last August  3, 2018 and He arrived Philippines last August  19 and to my surprise yesterday, August 20,  the 6.5 size which is my usual size is too big for me  I had my receipts intact with me and all i want is just to change it to size 5.5 ....Thank you in advance on who can assist me on this matter.


I would think yes, but I'm sure if you call the Gucci number in your country (general customer service number on website), they could answer your question and help work it out.


----------



## chocolate chip

Than


stylistbydesign said:


> Mine are only sent via something that sparks my fancy. suppose they could also email, but hot items sell out quite quickly, so I think the texting works better.  If you have an SA's email, ask for the work cell number.  You should be able to text that number and let him/her know what you're looking for.


Thanks I sent a text hopefully I will get to see some inventory. I'm itching to find something


----------



## stylistbydesign

chocolate chip said:


> Than
> 
> Thanks I sent a text hopefully I will get to see some inventory. I'm itching to find something


You follow the Gucci sale/outlet/deals thread on TPF, right? 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...als-thread-no-chatting-please.499838/page-133


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This bag has been on the Saks website for about an hour now. I’m sure it will go fast for that price; however, final sale.


----------



## chocolate chip

Has anyone seen this belt in the  outlet and if so which one. PLEASE I JUST LOVE IT


----------



## DaBish

stylistbydesign said:


> It's really cyclical!  Don't give up.....there are amazing items to be had at great prices.  Get to know an SA (get a business card), and start texting.  Most of my favorite Gucci outlet purchases never even made it to the sales floor, as they were sold out beforehand via text/phone.  I used to think the same thing about the Rosemont outlet (nothing interesting), until I walked in one day, and they had just gotten a huge shipment.  I bought 2 bags and a phone case, connected with an SA, and have been getting things sent to me ever since.


Thanks so much .You gave me hope! I will go back and give it another try! Thanks.
I was/am just really discouraged because I went in expecting to buy and nothing seemed great to me . It took me hours of traffic to get there only to be disappointed. Lol!
Maybe I'll wait a couple weeks and go again. Hopefully they've received new stock by then! 
Dealing with the summer traffic for no Gucci was disappointing! Lol


----------



## ParisDallas

Hello PF! Does anyone know if Gucci Outlet does a sale or special for Labor Day? Thanks!


----------



## lucydee

ParisDallas said:


> Hello PF! Does anyone know if Gucci Outlet does a sale or special for Labor Day? Thanks!


The outlets do not do any special sales other than offering the outlet prices from retail price.  Anytime I have shopped at the outlets I have never ever seen a sale.


----------



## stylistbydesign

ParisDallas said:


> Hello PF! Does anyone know if Gucci Outlet does a sale or special for Labor Day? Thanks!


There’s not usually a “sale” per se, but many times, older items or slower selling items may be an extra percentage off.  If you love exotics, often there’s a few that will be an extra percentage off(I’ve seen anywhere from 30-50%), and sometimes SLGs.  I scored a Gucci leather legal pad holder for $30, 2 years ago on Labor Day weekend.  Always good to check in with your SA about any potential deals!


----------



## DaBish

Wondering about how long I should wait before driving back to the Gucci Outlet in Secaucus New Jersey ? 
I was there a few weeks ago and like I mentioned earlier, I didn't find anything that I wanted .I became discouraged and left without purchasing anything .
Now I'm itching to go back in hopes that they got a new shipment or updated stock. I'm wondering about how often they restock the stores? I know it'll vary but just a rough estimate will do? I just don't want to drive there for nothing! 

Have you ever went to a store prepared to spend and then not found anything? It was very discouraging! Lol

I'm not into canvas monogram and not into blooms. I'm more interested in leather without monogram.  I like just plain leather with nice hardware and just personally don't like canvas. I know many people love it and that's fine, it's just not for me.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

DaBish said:


> Wondering about how long I should wait before driving back to the Gucci Outlet in Secaucus New Jersey ?
> I was there a few weeks ago and like I mentioned earlier, I didn't find anything that I wanted .I became discouraged and left without purchasing anything .
> Now I'm itching to go back in hopes that they got a new shipment or updated stock. I'm wondering about how often they restock the stores? I know it'll vary but just a rough estimate will do? I just don't want to drive there for nothing!
> 
> Have you ever went to a store prepared to spend and then not found anything? It was very discouraging! Lol
> 
> I'm not into canvas monogram and not into blooms. I'm more interested in leather without monogram.  I like just plain leather with nice hardware and just personally don't like canvas. I know many people love it and that's fine, it's just not for me.


I hear where you’re coming from. For me to get to the Gucci outlet at Woodbury Commons is 2 hours and 20 minutes; a long commute. But if I decided to take the ride, I would be disappointed not to find anything; however,  I would also check out Burberry, Prada, Kate Spade and Saksoff5th. 
Maybe there’s a phone number you can call and ask one of the CS’s if they could send you photos; unless of course, they aren’t permitted to do such. 
I would of thought they got more stuff in during the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## stylistbydesign

DaBish said:


> Wondering about how long I should wait before driving back to the Gucci Outlet in Secaucus New Jersey ?
> I was there a few weeks ago and like I mentioned earlier, I didn't find anything that I wanted .I became discouraged and left without purchasing anything .
> Now I'm itching to go back in hopes that they got a new shipment or updated stock. I'm wondering about how often they restock the stores? I know it'll vary but just a rough estimate will do? I just don't want to drive there for nothing!
> 
> Have you ever went to a store prepared to spend and then not found anything? It was very discouraging! Lol
> 
> I'm not into canvas monogram and not into blooms. I'm more interested in leather without monogram.  I like just plain leather with nice hardware and just personally don't like canvas. I know many people love it and that's fine, it's just not for me.


How far is it for you to drive there?  I think the best option would be to ask for pics from an SA, if the store isn't close.  If you haven't connected with an SA yet, be sure to do that on your next visit!  The stock can be so very random, and getting a picture/text is often the best way to check what's new.  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to when the stock has a big turnover, either.  Shopping at Gucci outlet can literally be luck of the draw!  If your store answers the main line (which can be a toss up, depending on how busy it is), you could always ask what's new.  Good luck!  I know it can be frustrating to keep checking.


----------



## lucydee

DaBish said:


> Wondering about how long I should wait before driving back to the Gucci Outlet in Secaucus New Jersey ?
> I was there a few weeks ago and like I mentioned earlier, I didn't find anything that I wanted .I became discouraged and left without purchasing anything .
> Now I'm itching to go back in hopes that they got a new shipment or updated stock. I'm wondering about how often they restock the stores? I know it'll vary but just a rough estimate will do? I just don't want to drive there for nothing!
> 
> Have you ever went to a store prepared to spend and then not found anything? It was very discouraging! Lol
> 
> I'm not into canvas monogram and not into blooms. I'm more interested in leather without monogram.  I like just plain leather with nice hardware and just personally don't like canvas. I know many people love it and that's fine, it's just not for me.


Hi,
I was at the Secaucus  Outlet on Saturday.  They had the same stuff stylistbydesign had posted in the Chicago outlet. And I saw the black marmont shoulder bag, that I have in red see photo.
Also these shoulder bags including  red.
Also this canvas-leather bag.


----------



## lucydee

This one


----------



## lucydee

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## lucydee

There were many pink bloom totes too.


----------



## DaBish

Thanks y'all!
That marmont is exactly what I'm looking for. It's a 2.5 hour drive without traffic. So 5 hours total driving without traffic. It'll be much longer If I do hit traffic. 
I don't like blooms and that's all I noticed over labor day! I'll head back over soon now that there's word of better stuff. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Alexanderdetr

Can someone post shoes at the outlet ?

Thanks


----------



## neibacco

2gr8 said:


> I’ve always loved those Soho flaps. You lucky US citizens get all the best goodies for great prices. I haven’t seen these bags on European market (at least on websites) for a long, long time.


Sorry for answering so late. I’m new here, so reading thread from the old pages  I was able to see soho flap in black at La Roca Village outlet. The price was around 650 euros. The outlet is near Barcelona. I was having vacation nearby, so decided to go there to have a look


----------



## 2gr8

neibacco said:


> Sorry for answering so late. I’m new here, so reading thread from the old pages  I was able to see soho flap in black at La Roca Village outlet. The price was around 650 euros. The outlet is near Barcelona. I was having vacation nearby, so decided to go there to have a look


Thanks for the information and good to know they are still around. I’ll be visiting an outlet near Milan in few weeks and I hope to find some goodies there.


----------



## Erum7860

I missed the boat on these suede Marmont pumps in Blush...an SA at the boutique told me they’ve been discontinued and whatever is left over in the company will be sent to the outlets. If anyone has info on these or sees them at an outlet in size 36.5 please please please message me!!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

This is at TJ Maxx: https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...26367?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:89&N=3258590146


----------



## snibor

I got an email and link from Saks with special discount. Only Gucci is this which I’m passing on but it’s cute.  I don’t think I can share the link?  Anyone else get this email?


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> I got an email and link from Saks with special discount. Only Gucci is this which I’m passing on but it’s cute.  I don’t think I can share the link?  Anyone else get this email?
> View attachment 4208336


I did....I think it's interesting that the Saks "discount price" is the same price that Gucci US website was selling this exact belt bag for this summer.  I bought it for $750 from Gucci in July.  Ultimately, I didn't end up keeping it, but the bag itself is very cute!


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> I did....I think it's interesting that the Saks "discount price" is the same price that Gucci US website was selling this exact belt bag for this summer.  I bought it for $750 from Gucci in July.  Ultimately, I didn't end up keeping it, but the bag itself is very cute!



Oh now that’s interesting. In the past I have scored great sales on Gucci items at Saks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> I got an email and link from Saks with special discount. Only Gucci is this which I’m passing on but it’s cute.  I don’t think I can share the link?  Anyone else get this email?
> View attachment 4208336


Hi yes I received it also. Unfortunately it’s not the type of bag that I prefer.


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> Oh now that’s interesting. In the past I have scored great sales on Gucci items at Saks.



I know....you really have to know your pricing yo know whether it’s truly discounted.  I’ve gotten good deals, too, but I sometimes see “sale” pricing that isn’t really a deal, or was cheaper at outlet or somewhere else.  Doesn’t matter too much, as long as you buy what you like and don’t spend more than you’re comfortable with!


----------



## ashxree

Does anyone know if there is a Gucci Outlet in Las Vegas? Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

ashxree said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Gucci Outlet in Las Vegas? Thank you!



I don’t believe so....the closest one to Vegas should be Cabazon, CA.


----------



## ycart4187

Steve from Canazon outlet is not responding to my email and text messages. By any chance would any of know if this bag is still available (marmont double pouch bag). Thanks!


----------



## letteshop

ycart4187 said:


> Steve from Canazon outlet is not responding to my email and text messages. By any chance would any of know if this bag is still available (marmont double pouch bag). Thanks!



I know that he is expecting his fourth child, so maybe that’s why he isn’t responding.  Not sure if that bag is still available, he said they sell fast and that was almost a month ago when he told me.


----------



## rowdy3

Will the Gucci outlet have any Black Friday sales this year?


----------



## stylistbydesign

rowdy3 said:


> Will the Gucci outlet have any Black Friday sales this year?



Haven’t heard anything on BF yet....I am expecting lots of texts this weekend, as there’s lots of new stuff coming in for the Oct. event.  [emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ycart4187 said:


> Steve from Canazon outlet is not responding to my email and text messages. By any chance would any of know if this bag is still available (marmont double pouch bag). Thanks!


Hi. When I contacted Steven he told me he was going to be on leave till November, due to the baby. (Darn, never asked if it was a boy or girl). He referred me to Pablo Rivera.
(951) 446-6288.
You can text him at that number.


----------



## MamaSleepy

stylistbydesign said:


> Haven’t heard anything on BF yet....I am expecting lots of texts this weekend, as there’s lots of new stuff coming in for the Oct. event.  [emoji4]


Please, what Oct event?


----------



## stylistbydesign

MamaSleepy said:


> Please, what Oct event?



My Gucci outlet SA just said they were getting in special, very limited pieces for a VIP event, and she would start sending texts as she got pictures.  Everything is supposed to arrive by Sunday. She also said there was hopefully going to be a lot of new shoes.  If you have an established relationship with an SA, now would be a good time to maybe send pics of anything you’re looking for!  Most of it will probably be sold before it makes the sales floor....there will only be 1, maybe 2 of most of the handbags, according to my SA.  All will be offered to established customers who have spent above a certain threshold (sorry, don’t know what amount that is!) first, and then to the general public.


----------



## Tanya Koz

Hey, maybe anyone knows, does mytheresa, luisaviaroma, netaporter, farfetch will make gucci and ysl offers on blackfriday?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Edit: Wrong post!


----------



## iloveallpurses

Hi anyone has a SA at SF outlet want to share with me please.  Im looking for pink espadrilles


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Hello everyone,
I'm requoting my post below from the authenticate thread...I think this is the right thread to share my surprise lol.

I was helping a coworker friend and posted the handbag she bought from tjmaxx and one of our authenticators (thanks again) confirmed that she didn't get a fake wohoooo.....

now what I'm still trying to process is how was she able to purchase a Gucci handbag at TJMAXX? I didn't realize that this is possible.   

Not to offend anyone, I do go to tjmaxx for household items, but I never knew they sell these designer brand items....is that even legitimate?

Who would have thought it's that easy to buy a top designer handbag at such store.....guess where have I been? I am still skeptical and will continue going to the boutique or NM so I know for sure its authentic. Thanks for letting me rumble lol




REAHKHAYE said:


> Wow...very amazed!   I thought I was so sure that it was a fake, since I've always gone to Gucci boutique for the items I purchased and not at TJMAXX lol...but how is this possible??!! (I hope I don't sound too envious) LOL
> 
> But before I forget Thank you for your time and assistance! I will relay the info to my friend....she got very lucky!


----------



## baghagg

REAHKHAYE said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm requoting my post below from the authenticate thread...I think this is the right thread to share my surprise lol.
> 
> I was helping a coworker friend and posted the handbag she bought from tjmaxx and one of our authenticators (thanks again) confirmed that she didn't get a fake wohoooo.....
> 
> now what I'm still trying to process is how was she able to purchase a Gucci handbag at TJMAXX? I didn't realize that this is possible.
> 
> Not to offend anyone, I do go to tjmaxx for household items, but I never knew they sell these designer brand items....is that even legitimate?
> 
> Who would have thought it's that easy to buy a top designer handbag at such store.....guess where have I been? I am still skeptical and will continue going to the boutique or NM so I know for sure its authentic. Thanks for letting me rumble lol


I once purchased a Gucci bag at TJ Maxx in the mid 1980's, so they do get them from time to time.. 

Ps. It was one of the nicest luxury bags I've ever owned, one of my all-time favorites  (and I have bags from all the design houses)!


----------



## snibor

REAHKHAYE said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm requoting my post below from the authenticate thread...I think this is the right thread to share my surprise lol.
> 
> I was helping a coworker friend and posted the handbag she bought from tjmaxx and one of our authenticators (thanks again) confirmed that she didn't get a fake wohoooo.....
> 
> now what I'm still trying to process is how was she able to purchase a Gucci handbag at TJMAXX? I didn't realize that this is possible.
> 
> Not to offend anyone, I do go to tjmaxx for household items, but I never knew they sell these designer brand items....is that even legitimate?
> 
> Who would have thought it's that easy to buy a top designer handbag at such store.....guess where have I been? I am still skeptical and will continue going to the boutique or NM so I know for sure its authentic. Thanks for letting me rumble lol



Tj maxx have special stores with runway sections.  There are 2 of these stores near me and one regular tj maxx (no runway).  Look at their website and you can find which stores have runway.  I see Gucci items all the time there.


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Wow I'm just speechless...that is a great find...but thanks for giving more
411 I obviously been not around that long lol
...at the same time we just need to be very cautious due to all the superfakes I've been reading and hearing about.





baghagg said:


> I once purchased a Gucci bag at TJ Maxx in the mid 1980's, so they do get them from time to time..
> 
> Ps. It was one of the nicest luxury bags I've ever owned, one of my all-time favorites  (and I have bags from all the design houses)!


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Very interesting I guess I never really paid attention at what other items TJMAXX has lol. I mean I've gone few times at our local TJMAXX and even TKMAXX in London before but never knew they have these sub departments..
Thanks for the insight also Snibor


snibor said:


> Tj maxx have special stores with runway sections.  There are 2 of these stores near me and one regular tj maxx (no runway).  Look at their website and you can find which stores have runway.  I see Gucci items all the time there.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

REAHKHAYE said:


> Very interesting I guess I never really paid attention at what other items TJMAXX has lol. I mean I've gone few times at our local TJMAXX and even TKMAXX in London before but never knew they have these sub departments..
> Thanks for the insight also Snibor



If you go to the "Made in Italy" section of the TJ Maxx website and sort from high to low, there's Gucci, Fendi, etc. You can also search "Made in Italy Logo."


----------



## snibor

My local Nordstrom rack has a lot of Gucci signature scarves in several colors.  $199.99.   Anyone with a store near them might want to check.


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Cool thanks OogleatLxury



OogleAtLuxury said:


> If you go to the "Made in Italy" section of the TJ Maxx website and sort from high to low, there's Gucci, Fendi, etc. You can also search "Made in Italy Logo."




thanks again Snibor


snibor said:


> My local Nordstrom rack has a lot of Gucci signature scarves in several colors.  $199.99.   Anyone with a store near them might want to check.


----------



## karylicious

snibor said:


> My local Nordstrom rack has a lot of Gucci signature scarves in several colors.  $199.99.   Anyone with a store near them might want to check.



Where R u located


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I’m wondering if Saks is going to have any Gucci bags on sale this month. I haven’t  seen any in a long time.


----------



## DaBish

Anyone been to Gucci outlet in Secaucus New Jersey lately??? I don't want to take a couple hour drive there unless they've updated their inventory since my last visit. 
Anyone been there lately?


----------



## snibor

DaBish said:


> Anyone been to Gucci outlet in Secaucus New Jersey lately??? I don't want to take a couple hour drive there unless they've updated their inventory since my last visit.
> Anyone been there lately?



Yes.  Lots of bags.  Don’t know what was there when you were.


----------



## DaBish

snibor said:


> Yes.  Lots of bags.  Don’t know what was there when you were.


Thanks! I'll take the drive then. I'm in  South Jersey so it can be a tough drive up there. Last time I went there was lots of blooms. I personally don't like blooms or canvas. ( I know lots of people love them and that's okay) but I'm more interested in leather. I love SLG's too. I'm also interested in scarves. 
I love Gucci but I just don't like blooms or canvas so I got disappointed last time I went. I went in expecting to make purchases but left with nothing


----------



## snibor

DaBish said:


> Thanks! I'll take the drive then. I'm in  South Jersey so it can be a tough drive up there. Last time I went there was lots of blooms. I personally don't like blooms or canvas. ( I know lots of people love them and that's okay) but I'm more interested in leather. I love SLG's too. I'm also interested in scarves.
> I love Gucci but I just don't like blooms or canvas so I got disappointed last time I went. I went in expecting to make purchases but left with nothing


Some blooms but lots of other bags.  Also ask about colors of bags because not all colors. out. Lots of scarves and I saw people buying them.   It was initially not crowded then tons of people and people were buying.  I had to contain myself.  Could have bought a ton of stuff.


----------



## DaBish

snibor said:


> Some blooms but lots of other bags.  Also ask about colors of bags because not all colors. out. Lots of scarves and I saw people buying them.   It was initially not crowded then tons of people and people were buying.  I had to contain myself.  Could have bought a ton of stuff.


Perfect thanks so much. 
I was so disappointed last time that I didn't want to take the drive unless I knew that there was stuff that I liked. 
I'm looking for several scarves and purses and probably some SLG's as well. Last time I withdrew cash and left my purse in my trunk so I could only spend the money I withdrew. I ended up leaving with nothing.   I got disappointed. 
I'm going to plan a trip for Saturday now that I know that there's more leather and purses and scarves out. 
I really need a small card holder for traveling with a small crossbody bag. I also want a new small crossbody bag. I want scarves to cover my hair in the wind during the winter months so I have a long list! Lol!


----------



## snibor

DaBish said:


> Perfect thanks so much.
> I was so disappointed last time that I didn't want to take the drive unless I knew that there was stuff that I liked.
> I'm looking for several scarves and purses and probably some SLG's as well. Last time I withdrew cash and left my purse in my trunk so I could only spend the money I withdrew. I ended up leaving with nothing.   I got disappointed.
> I'm going to plan a trip for Saturday now that I know that there's more leather and purses and scarves out.
> I really need a small card holder for traveling with a small crossbody bag. I also want a new small crossbody bag. I want scarves to cover my hair in the wind during the winter months so I have a long list! Lol!


I don’t know what will be left by next week as it was crowded but there seemed to be a lot.  Several small crossbody bags.  I know cauz I tried on a lot!    If you like Gucci, it would be hard not to leave with something.  At least as of the stock this weekend.  Good luck.

Edit.. also don’t know if your interested but they have Gucci tees (cute gifts particularly for younger crowd).  If you like any clothes, ask about sizing cauz not all out.  I had a blast there if you can’t tell!  Ha!


----------



## dramaprincess713

DaBish said:


> Perfect thanks so much.
> I was so disappointed last time that I didn't want to take the drive unless I knew that there was stuff that I liked.
> I'm looking for several scarves and purses and probably some SLG's as well. Last time I withdrew cash and left my purse in my trunk so I could only spend the money I withdrew. I ended up leaving with nothing.   I got disappointed.
> I'm going to plan a trip for Saturday now that I know that there's more leather and purses and scarves out.
> I really need a small card holder for traveling with a small crossbody bag. I also want a new small crossbody bag. I want scarves to cover my hair in the wind during the winter months so I have a long list! Lol!



If you end up going, would you mind reporting what kind of scarves they have, if any? I'm on the hunt for a large square scarf in a wool-silk blend. I've never been to this outlet and get massive anxiety driving in places I'm not already familiar with, but it is within driving distance to me so I'd be willing to bite the bullet if they have what I'm looking for at a good price.


----------



## sarasmom

DaBish said:


> Perfect thanks so much.
> I was so disappointed last time that I didn't want to take the drive unless I knew that there was stuff that I liked.
> I'm looking for several scarves and purses and probably some SLG's as well. Last time I withdrew cash and left my purse in my trunk so I could only spend the money I withdrew. I ended up leaving with nothing.   I got disappointed.
> I'm going to plan a trip for Saturday now that I know that there's more leather and purses and scarves out.
> I really need a small card holder for traveling with a small crossbody bag. I also want a new small crossbody bag. I want scarves to cover my hair in the wind during the winter months so I have a long list! Lol!



Hi, were you able to go to Secaucus? I didn't even realize there was an outlet there (i'm just now getting interested in Gucci). I'm pretty near by, but would like to hear what's left and if they will do anything for BF? Do they have any belts? Thank you.


----------



## seton

sarasmom said:


> Hi, were you able to go to Secaucus? I didn't even realize there was an outlet there (i'm just now getting interested in Gucci). I'm pretty near by, but would like to hear what's left and if they will do anything for BF? Do they have any belts? Thank you.


If u go, please let me take pictures for the rest of us. [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## snibor

sarasmom said:


> Hi, were you able to go to Secaucus? I didn't even realize there was an outlet there (i'm just now getting interested in Gucci). I'm pretty near by, but would like to hear what's left and if they will do anything for BF? Do they have any belts? Thank you.



I was there over the weekend. They had belts, scarves, clothes, a good selection of bags.  Have no idea what’s left as it was crowded.  As I mentioned before, if you see something you like, ask about other colors cauz not all colors displayed.     This past weekend the stock seemed pretty full.   My understanding is that sometimes stock is low.


----------



## sarasmom

snibor said:


> I was there over the weekend. They had belts, scarves, clothes, a good selection of bags.  Have no idea what’s left as it was crowded.  As I mentioned before, if you see something you like, ask about other colors cauz not all colors displayed.     This past weekend the stock seemed pretty full.   My understanding is that sometimes stock is low.



Wow thanks for the information! Did you purchase anything?


----------



## snibor

sarasmom said:


> Wow thanks for the information! Did you purchase anything?


Yes.  I posted in the general Gucci reveal thread.  Honestly I had to contain myself.  There was so much cute stuff I could have spent my life savings but didn’t. Lol. Also there were sunglasses and slgs.   But again I think I happen to hit a good day with a lot of stock.  Lots of bags.  Some regular line bags and some made for outlet.  Plenty of stock.


----------



## huskylady17

I think the Gucci sale just started or presale at Nordstrom.


----------



## snibor

huskylady17 said:


> I think the Gucci sale just started or presale at Nordstrom.



Gucci isn’t doing sales anymore but some department stores do if you can snag it.


----------



## huskylady17

snibor said:


> Gucci isn’t doing sales anymore but some department stores do if you can snag it.



Yup. Nordstrom had a few Gucci bags yesterday.


----------



## snibor

huskylady17 said:


> Yup. Nordstrom had a few Gucci bags yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251434



Nice!  Did you score anything?  My Nordstrom doesn’t sell Gucci.


----------



## huskylady17

No. Wasn’t too excited about the photos she sent me. But the Chloe ones were kinda cute.


----------



## staceyjan

Regarding Secaucus:
Canvas Disco $569 - does anyone know if this is for sale in retail stores?

Slip on leather sneakers about $330

 Crossbody canvas square bag in black $409

Backpack large in brown canvas 

Black fanny pack $459


----------



## snibor

X


----------



## lucydee

snibor said:


> I was there over the weekend. They had belts, scarves, clothes, a good selection of bags.  Have no idea what’s left as it was crowded.  As I mentioned before, if you see something you like, ask about other colors cauz not all colors displayed.     This past weekend the stock seemed pretty full.   My understanding is that sometimes stock is low.


Hi,
Did you notice  if the had med or large  Marmont like this pic?


----------



## snibor

lucydee said:


> Hi,
> Did you notice  if the had med or large  Marmont like this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252412


No marmont.   Very rare to find a current extremely popular bag at an outlet.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

staceyjan said:


> Regarding Secaucus:
> Canvas Disco $569 - does anyone know if this is for sale in retail stores?
> 
> Slip on leather sneakers about $330
> 
> Crossbody canvas square bag in black $409
> 
> Backpack large in brown canvas
> 
> Black fanny pack $459






the canvas fanny pack??


----------



## sarasmom

huskylady17 said:


> No. Wasn’t too excited about the photos she sent me. But the Chloe ones were kinda cute.



Is chloe on sale at Nordstrom right now ? (sorry I know this is a Gucci thread). What styles and prices?


----------



## iloveallpurses

sarasmom said:


> Is chloe on sale at Nordstrom right now ? (sorry I know this is a Gucci thread). What styles and prices?



Hi there i found this Nordstrom SA from insta.  Message him and he can send you wat on sale for Gucci shoes, chloe bags, and more[emoji4]
His insta  #stylebyeddie


----------



## sarasmom

iloveallpurses said:


> Hi there i found this Nordstrom SA from insta.  Message him and he can send you wat on sale for Gucci shoes, chloe bags, and more[emoji4]
> His insta  #stylebyeddie



Thanks. I follow him but never messaged him to ask, thanks for the tip


----------



## popartist

lucydee said:


> Hi,
> Did you notice  if the had med or large  Marmont like this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252412



You are not going to see those at the outlets, at least not until they get discontinued or they put out a color nobody buys.  I have seen the Marmont tote and shoulder bag shown in this message (in red and other colors but not black) at the Woodbury Commons outlet this past weekend, I believe I saw the shoulder bag at Secaucus but that was several weeks ago.

Gucci sales-outlet-web-and auction deals CHAT thread


----------



## lucydee

I did find the black marmont at the outlet that is why I asked.  I also bought this marmont shoulder bag at the outlet back in July.  I own 4 Marmonts, I love love love Marmont bags! Thanks for letting me know what you all saw at the outlets.


----------



## staceyjan

SugahSweetTee said:


> the canvas fanny pack??


It may not be called that but it is the one that goes around your waist.  NOt my style but DD  is obsessed w them. Here are all the pics.


----------



## staceyjan

I would like to confirm that the brown bag above is the disco bag?  We are raffling it off and want to be sure the name of it.


----------



## popartist

staceyjan said:


> I would like to confirm that the brown bag above is the disco bag?  We are raffling it off and want to be sure the name of it.


It's the Bree disco bag.


----------



## huskylady17

staceyjan said:


> Regarding Secaucus:
> Canvas Disco $569 - does anyone know if this is for sale in retail stores?
> 
> Slip on leather sneakers about $330
> 
> Crossbody canvas square bag in black $409
> 
> Backpack large in brown canvas
> 
> Black fanny pack $459



Slip on sneakers ?  I want those? Where?


----------



## huskylady17

sarasmom said:


> Is chloe on sale at Nordstrom right now ? (sorry I know this is a Gucci thread). What styles and prices?



Yes. On presale.


----------



## huskylady17

sarasmom said:


> Thanks. I follow him but never messaged him to ask, thanks for the tip



Pm me if still interested and I will give you my SA number.


----------



## designerobsessed522

Does anyone know if the Secaucus outlet has the soho disco in stock?


----------



## snibor

designerobsessed522 said:


> Does anyone know if the Secaucus outlet has the soho disco in stock?


No disco.  Pretty rare to see current very popular bags at the outlet.  They did have several Bree's which are similar.  They had them in canvas and guccissima in various colors.


----------



## designerobsessed522

snibor said:


> No disco.  Pretty rare to see current very popular bags at the outlet.  They did have several Bree's which are similar.  They had them in canvas and guccissima in various colors.


Ok Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## seton

Does anyone know if the Bengal tiger tote is still at Secaucus?


----------



## snibor

seton said:


> Does anyone know if the Bengal tiger tote is still at Secaucus?



I believe I saw it last weekend.


----------



## staceyjan

popartist said:


> It's the Bree disco bag.





huskylady17 said:


> Slip on sneakers ?  I want those? Where?


Thank you pop artist, I was going crazy trying to look for the exact name.

Slip on sneakers were in the Secaucus outlet.  They are the black leather monogramed ones with the white bottom.  (They may be mens.)  I tried on a few sizes before finding the right one and think that they do run big.   I have foot issues and they are really comfy.


----------



## staceyjan

Here is a fast pic of the sneaker:


----------



## jaz_o

staceyjan said:


> Here is a fast pic of the sneaker:



I bought these pair of women sneakers at The Mall in Florence around €220 before VAT refund.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

staceyjan said:


> View attachment 4253208
> View attachment 4253208
> View attachment 4253209
> View attachment 4253210
> View attachment 4253211
> View attachment 4253212
> 
> It may not be called that but it is the one that goes around your waist.  NOt my style but DD  is obsessed w them. Here are all the pics.



OMG.  i want the black one to use for traveling.   i’ll call the outlet.  
thanks


----------



## DaBish

Hey guys! I can't go to the Gucci outlet in Secaucus New Jersey today because I have to work 
It seems like it's really hit or miss there and I was really excited because @snibor saw so many nice things recently. When I was there last time I didn't see much but canvas so I left disappointed. It seems like they must've restocked though since then because a lot of what you guys are posting was not there the last time I went. 
I seriously left last time without spending a dollar! I know that sounds insane. Lol!
I'm looking for a black leather bag, possibly a tote or larger bag. I'm also looking for scarves. I'm going to try not to buy SLG'S though because I just got to Ferragamo SLG's that I love. It's very hard for me not to buy SLG'S because I see the price and think that it's a good deal because it's cheaper but in reality I don't need anymore right now. I do need more bags though ! Lol!


----------



## seton

DaBish said:


> Hey guys! I can't go to the Gucci outlet in Secaucus New Jersey today because I have to work
> It seems like it's really hit or miss there and I was really excited because @snibor saw so many nice things recently. When I was there last time I didn't see much but canvas so I left disappointed. It seems like they must've restocked though since then because a lot of what you guys are posting was not there the last time I went.
> I seriously left last time without spending a dollar! I know that sounds insane. Lol!
> I'm looking for a black leather bag, possibly a tote or larger bag. I'm also looking for scarves. I'm going to try not to buy SLG'S though because I just got to Ferragamo SLG's that I love. It's very hard for me not to buy SLG'S because I see the price and think that it's a good deal because it's cheaper but in reality I don't need anymore right now. I do need more bags though ! Lol!



You know that there is a Ferragamo outlet also in Secaucus, right?


----------



## snibor

Off fifth had extra 40% on clearance Gucci sunglasses. Got these.  (Has the little gg in sides) The case they gave is ridiculously massive. I think it came down to about $50!


----------



## rowdy3

Any update if the Gucci outlet will be having a black Friday sale?


----------



## Dagmara Podkoscielny

snibor said:


> Barneys shoes on sale.  I don’t see any bags on sale.
> View attachment 4256672
> 
> View attachment 4256673
> 
> View attachment 4256674


Can you post a link to the private sale at saks?


----------



## snibor

Dagmara Podkoscielny said:


> Can you post a link to the private sale at saks?


I don’t think I can.  I’ll try again.  Every year I go through this and it doesn’t let me.  Fingers crossed.  Nope doesn’t work.  Sorry   Sale will eventually go public.


----------



## Dagmara Podkoscielny

snibor said:


> I don’t think I can.  I’ll try again.  Every year I go through this and it doesn’t let me.  Fingers crossed.  Nope doesn’t work.  Sorry   Sale will eventually go public.


Ok, thanks for trying!


----------



## Krodriz

Anyone know where I can get a Gucci marmont mini or soho disco on sale ?


----------



## snibor

Krodriz said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Gucci marmont mini or soho disco on sale ?



To be honest I think it’s pretty unlikely although not impossible.  Last year I was able to snag a disco on sale at saks on line with a private presale link they sent.  But these bags typically do not go on sale and your unlikely to find at the outlets.


----------



## Krodriz

I literally want to kick myself for not purchasing one when Gucci had private sales


----------



## snibor

Krodriz said:


> I literally want to kick myself for not purchasing one when Gucci had private sales


Aw sorry.   Keep an eye out over the next few weeks as the department stores are now starting sales.


----------



## Krodriz

snibor said:


> Aw sorry.   Keep an eye out over the next few weeks as the department stores are now starting sales.


Fingers crossed !!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Well I received the preview for Saks. There’s only 2 handbags, a lot of shoes and clothes. Didn’t find anything that blew my dress up, so to speak.


----------



## ilysukixD

Krodriz said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Gucci marmont mini or soho disco on sale ?



Never saw these go on sale for awhile ! If you have e,bates , Neiman Marcus is currently have 10% cash back and if you have chase Freedom, you get back 5% bonus cashback when you use the card. So basically you can earn back 15% which is actually a good deal!!!


----------



## Dagmara Podkoscielny

rowdy3 said:


> Any update if the Gucci outlet will be having a black Friday sale?


Gucci outlet in Florida (sawgrass mills mall) has started their semianual sale last Friday. I am assuming that all outlet stores follow the same schedule.


----------



## ladynight92

does anyone know if Gucci will have a sale on bags this year?


----------



## ladynight92

is Gucci having a sale In Australia this year?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

ilysukixD said:


> Never saw these go on sale for awhile ! If you have e,bates , Neiman Marcus is currently have 10% cash back and if you have chase Freedom, you get back 5% bonus cashback when you use the card. So basically you can earn back 15% which is actually a good deal!!!


Rue La La has a couple:















Also the Ophidia is on sale?~


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Found this at TJMaxx where I live. It had a few scuff marks on it. I didn’t buy it but for that price I probably should have.


----------



## snibor

Saw today at a tj maxx.  Cute weekender bag.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Hi Ladies,

I’m new to the ba game and ready to jump in.  From places like TJ, Marshalls, Gilt (they have a Gucci sale now), Rue La la, etc. 

Are the merchandise authentic?  Is it new or “like new”?

I’m looking for a discount but at the same time I want quality.


----------



## snibor

Welltraveled! said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I’m new to the ba game and ready to jump in.  From places like TJ, Marshalls, Gilt (they have a Gucci sale now), Rue La la, etc.
> 
> Are the merchandise authentic?  Is it new or “like new”?
> 
> I’m looking for a discount but at the same time I want quality.



Tjmaxx yes new, authentic but pretty slim choices.  You got to get lucky.  When I see them they are at runway tjmaxx stores.  You can go on tj maxx website to find which stores are runway.  I’ve gotten better deals from saks private links they send couple times a year.  The outlets are also great.  They sell made for outlet and regular store items heavily discounted.  But to snag a sale piece I’d say you need to be open about what style cauz most of the popular stuff won’t be on sale (although last year I snagged a heavily discounted red disco from saks on line).   Second hand fashionphile is pretty good but I find prices for newer styles pretty high.   Older pieces better priced. I’ve never bought from fashionphile but have sold pieces to them. Good luck.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci outlet Rosemont (Chicago) got a bunch of new goodies!  I just posted pics, and as of now, there’s 4 Soho Discos left in green.  Per usual, the Soho sold at outlet does not have the tassel, so know that.  All other dimensions and strap drop are the same.  There’s also a really cute kitty bag!  Go forth and buy. [emoji4]
Pics are in this thread if you're unfamiliar (there's a chat thread , and pics only thread):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...chatting-please.499838/page-134#post-32751872


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci outlet Rosemont (Chicago) got a bunch of new goodies!  I just posted pics, and as of now, there’s 4 Soho Discos left in green.  Per usual, the Soho sold at outlet does not have the tassel, so know that.  All other dimensions and strap drop are the same.  There’s also a really cute kitty bag!  Go forth and buy. [emoji4]
> Pics are in this thread if you're unfamiliar (there's a chat thread , and pics only thread):
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...chatting-please.499838/page-134#post-32751872



Nice!  Always liked the green even though tassel missing.


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> Nice!  Always liked the green even though tassel missing.



I know, right?!  The Disco has never been a fave of mine, but I love the green.  I finally succumbed, and ordered one.  I have a pretty Gucci scarf that can stand in for the tassel.  [emoji4]


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> I know, right?!  The Disco has never been a fave of mine, but I love the green.  I finally succumbed, and ordered one.  I have a pretty Gucci scarf that can stand in for the tassel.  [emoji4]



That’s awesome.


----------



## sarasmom

Does anyone know if Gucci has a sale after Xmas?


----------



## snibor

sarasmom said:


> Does anyone know if Gucci has a sale after Xmas?



The regular stores?  No.  They no longer do sales at all.  But you can sometimes get items on sale from department stores.  As for the outlets, I don’t know.


----------



## Tiinnaaaaaa

Has anyone seen this bag in a store recently? Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

Does anyone want this ? I think it about 60% off. Quote me with your size . It runs true to size. Once i return it . I will give you all infor to order it


----------



## fitphat10

Has anyone seen this gucci medium velvet marmont in the green color? It was from last year's 2018 collection.


----------



## sarasmom

snibor said:


> The regular stores?  No.  They no longer do sales at all.  But you can sometimes get items on sale from department stores.  As for the outlets, I don’t know.



Yes asking about the outlets, does anyone know?


----------



## stylistbydesign

fitphat10 said:


> Has anyone seen this gucci medium velvet marmont in the green color? It was from last year's 2018 collection.


Haven't seen any of the velvet Marmonts at outlet.....Marmont anything will be very rare at outlet, as it's still in demand at full-price retail level.  I've seen 1 or 2 older Marmonts come to outlet (I can remember a total of 3 in about 3 years), but they usually get pre-sold through texting with SAs, and don't make the sales floor.  When they appear, it's usually 1 bag at the higher volume stores, sometimes only 1 in the U.S.A.  You might do better searching dept. stores, or foreign websites like Farfetch/My Theresa.



sarasmom said:


> Yes asking about the outlets, does anyone know?


Not typically....there might be a few older items that show a markdown, or the exotic skin bags will go on sale (i.e. from 16K to 10K).   In my experience, sales are very rare at Gucci outlet, and will only be a small handful of items, never the whole store having promotions.  There is such demand (people lining up outside), that it's probably not necessary, from Gucci's point of view.  The best thing I could tell you would be to build a sales relationship with a Gucci outlet SA, so that you get texted with pics when hot items or the rare markdown show up.  From there, if there's only 1 or 2 bags, all the SAs will be texting their best customers, and the first ones to respond will get the bag.   I've won some, and lost some.....it's a very fast-paced texting game!


----------



## Ringoroll

stylistbydesign said:


> Haven't seen any of the velvet Marmonts at outlet.....Marmont anything will be very rare at outlet, as it's still in demand at full-price retail level.  I've seen 1 or 2 older Marmonts come to outlet (I can remember a total of 3 in about 3 years), but they usually get pre-sold through texting with SAs, and don't make the sales floor.  When they appear, it's usually 1 bag at the higher volume stores, sometimes only 1 in the U.S.A.  You might do better searching dept. stores, or foreign websites like Farfetch/My Theresa.
> 
> 
> Not typically....there might be a few older items that show a markdown, or the exotic skin bags will go on sale (i.e. from 16K to 10K).   In my experience, sales are very rare at Gucci outlet, and will only be a small handful of items, never the whole store having promotions.  There is such demand (people lining up outside), that it's probably not necessary, from Gucci's point of view.  The best thing I could tell you would be to build a sales relationship with a Gucci outlet SA, so that you get texted with pics when hot items or the rare markdown show up.  From there, if there's only 1 or 2 bags, all the SAs will be texting their best customers, and the first ones to respond will get the bag.   I've won some, and lost some.....it's a very fast-paced texting game!


There was a black and cream Chevron Marmont in San Marcos when I was there 3 weeks ago. Didn't see any velvet bags.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Ringoroll said:


> There was a black and cream Chevron Marmont in San Marcos when I was there 3 weeks ago. Didn't see any velvet bags.



Do you mean the chevron tote or smaller shoulder bag?  That one has been in and out of the outlets several times.  What I think of as the “regular” Marmont flap with the flap piece and tongue (not just the material, but the shape in the pic above) is quite rare, at least in my experience.


----------



## jimmie staton

fitphat10 said:


> Has anyone seen this gucci medium velvet marmont in the green color? It was from last year's 2018 collection.


lovely !


----------



## Slushpuppy

Will any of the Outlets post to the UK?


----------



## averagejoe

Slushpuppy said:


> Will any of the Outlets post to the UK?


Isn't there a Gucci outlet in Bicester Village? That is in the UK, and should be able to post within the UK.


----------



## Slushpuppy

Yes but I'm about a 6 hour drive away, and they don't have mailing lists the way the US outlets do


----------



## stylistbydesign

Slushpuppy said:


> Yes but I'm about a 6 hour drive away, and they don't have mailing lists the way the US outlets do



Will any of the UK SAs text with you, and then do a charge send?  99.9% of my Gucci outlet purchasing is via text, since I’m about 4 hours away from the closest outlet.  After I confirm what I want, my SA will call for my payment info, ring it up, and send the items out.  Hope they can do that for you!


----------



## Slushpuppy

I'm going to call tomorrow. I went to a department store today, they have a Gucci concession, and there wasn't much to choose from.


----------



## jimmie staton

Slushpuppy said:


> I'm going to call tomorrow. I went to a department store today, they have a Gucci concession, and there wasn't much to choose from.


Sad, right ?
I want to try the Gucci Outlets for the slippers with fur... I have the ones I love, and don't want to spend a thousand bucks for the one I just like... but want to have a few in my collection. torn yet  again


----------



## Slushpuppy

It is. I'm not going to impulse buy something I'm not in love with.


----------



## jimmie staton

Slushpuppy said:


> It is. I'm not going to impulse buy something I'm not in love with.


I concur... that's another type of sickness.
"J!m"


----------



## Sanzy

Anybody know where I can get a blue blooms cosmetics or pouch from? I’ve been wanting one so bad


----------



## snibor

Sanzy said:


> Anybody know where I can get a blue blooms cosmetics or pouch from? I’ve been wanting one so bad



Do you have access to an outlet or can you call one?  Last time I was at outlet couple months ago there were blooms pieces.  I don’t recall exactly which pieces.  Good luck


----------



## Johnpauliegal

..


----------



## seton

Sanzy said:


> Anybody know where I can get a blue blooms cosmetics or pouch from? I’ve been wanting one so bad



try the gucci outlet in secaucus nj


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sanzy said:


> Anybody know where I can get a blue blooms cosmetics or pouch from? I’ve been wanting one so bad



Gucci outlet Rosemont (Chicago) had these about a week ago.


----------



## SofieR

Hi, 
I was wondering if anyone knew when the next price increase would be? specifically in the UK? Do they usually put up their prices once or twice a year? and if so,  what time of the year? Do they have any sales anymore? Any help or information would be much appreciated xx


----------



## Miss World

SofieR said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone knew when the next price increase would be? specifically in the UK? Do they usually put up their prices once or twice a year? and if so,  what time of the year? Do they have any sales anymore? Any help or information would be much appreciated xx


I’m not sure when the price increases are, but Gucci very, very rarely goes on sale anymore.


----------



## jimmie staton

seton said:


> try the gucci outlet in secaucus nj


I'm in New Jersey and wasn't aware of the Gucci Secaucus Outlet... must check it out. Thanks !
"J!m"


----------



## mellopan

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone had information on these earrings. Seems like they're only available at Macy's and ssense. Are they an older style that has sold out elsewhere? Thanks!


----------



## Butterlite

Has anyone been to an outlet lately? Looking for a Feb Update.  TIA


----------



## stylistbydesign

Butterlite said:


> Has anyone been to an outlet lately? Looking for a Feb Update.  TIA



Yes, I’ve recently been to both Cabazon and Rosemont.  [emoji4] Anything in particular you’re looking for?


----------



## Mcandy

I went on one outlet this weekend. Here in toronto and bought  a small top handle bag. I think it was a pink blooms. So theres more of that pink blooms line. I like that blooms back pack but was too pricey, guccisima bags both red and black...a lot of those camera bags in both fabric and canvas. Theres  also the red guccisima camera bag.


----------



## luxurina

Anyone have a good Gucci outlet SA in the US they would recommend?


----------



## Butterlite

stylistbydesign said:


> Yes, I’ve recently been to both Cabazon and Rosemont.  [emoji4] Anything in particular you’re looking for?


I’m new to Gucci, I was thinking a card wallet (the women’s version that folds in half and snaps shut, not the little flat card thingie), or a key case? I want to start small.


----------



## SweetCherries

Mcandy said:


> I went on one outlet this weekend. Here in toronto and bought  a small top handle bag. I think it was a pink blooms. So theres more of that pink blooms line. I like that blooms back pack but was too pricey, guccisima bags both red and black...a lot of those camera bags in both fabric and canvas. Theres  also the red guccisima camera bag.



Congrats on your purchase. How much was the blooms backpack?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Butterlite said:


> I’m new to Gucci, I was thinking a card wallet (the women’s version that folds in half and snaps shut, not the little flat card thingie), or a key case? I want to start small.



I saw those in Tian and Blooms (blue), as well as a couple in black and red Guccissima leather.  Sorry, I don’t know the price point....didn’t look at any out of the case.


----------



## Butterlite

stylistbydesign said:


> I saw those in Tian and Blooms (blue), as well as a couple in black and red Guccissima leather.  Sorry, I don’t know the price point....didn’t look at any out of the case.


Thanks for all the info! Do you think I might find a bengal tiger? I’m sure I’m so late to the game that I missed that one. I don’t have an outlet near me, but I’m willing to call around and see what I can find.


----------



## skydiva

Butterlite said:


> Thanks for all the info! Do you think I might find a bengal tiger? I’m sure I’m so late to the game that I missed that one. I don’t have an outlet near me, but I’m willing to call around and see what I can find.



The Gucci outlet in Rosemont had a pretty good selection in the Bengal tiger late last year.

Has anybody seen either Tian or the bees prints in an outlet yet?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Butterlite said:


> Thanks for all the info! Do you think I might find a bengal tiger? I’m sure I’m so late to the game that I missed that one. I don’t have an outlet near me, but I’m willing to call around and see what I can find.



Sorry, for some reason I didn’t see this!  Yes, you might!  I saw a tiger bag at Cabazon and tiger scarves/sweaters in Rosemont, too.  Also there were some bengal tiger phone cases and assorted SLGs.  Good luck!


----------



## stylistbydesign

skydiva said:


> The Gucci outlet in Rosemont had a pretty good selection in the Bengal tiger late last year.
> 
> Has anybody seen either Tian or the bees prints in an outlet yet?



I’ve seen selected bee things like shoes, etc., and Tian has been everywhere at the outlet!  I’ve seen bags, shoes, SLGs, you name it.  If you like Tian, it’s your moment.  [emoji4]


----------



## staceyjan

Does anyone know if the Secaucus outlet has belts?


----------



## snibor

staceyjan said:


> Does anyone know if the Secaucus outlet has belts?



They did a few months ago.  Haven’t been recently.


----------



## ilysukixD

staceyjan said:


> Does anyone know if the Secaucus outlet has belts?


Yes, I was there last week and they have a lot of belt in stock ranging from 200 something to 300 something or more. From men and women belts!


----------



## nks12

has anyone seen the blue blooms zip card case at any of the outlets?


----------



## Rocaille

Around Thanksgiving I scored a 2016 long, pleated skirt from Cabazon outlets – it was marked down an additional 50% to the outlet price. It was perfect since I haven't owned a long pleated skirt in years and it is excellent for casual attire and work.


----------



## Nikki528

skydiva said:


> The Gucci outlet in Rosemont had a pretty good selection in the Bengal tiger late last year.
> 
> Has anybody seen either Tian or the bees prints in an outlet yet?



I saw some of the Tian print at the Woodbury commons outlet when I was there 2 weeks ago.


----------



## huskylady17

snibor said:


> Tjmaxx.  $1,399. A little too Christmas like for me.
> View attachment 4356639



Tj maxx?? Where ?


----------



## snibor

huskylady17 said:


> Tj maxx?? Where ?



They do not do charge sends. .  This was New Jersey

Edit.. check out the tj maxx website and look at the runway bags.  This is there and others. 
Photo not posting. Let me post again.  
View attachment 4364662


----------



## huskylady17

Wow thanks


----------



## fdc

Hi,
I found this bag at the outlet for about €850-900 (I dont remember exactly the price). Would you know what collection this is from and is it worth getting it or the interlocking G buckle is too outdated? 
I quite like the color and the size for everyday use. 
TIA!


----------



## snibor

fdc said:


> View attachment 4369056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I found this bag at the outlet for about €850-900 (I dont remember exactly the price). Would you know what collection this is from and is it worth getting it or the interlocking G buckle is too outdated?
> I quite like the color and the size for everyday use.
> TIA!



I love it. It may be a made for outlet bag but I’m not certain. If you are not in love don’t get but I don’t think it’s outdated at all. Classic shape.


----------



## fdc

snibor said:


> I love it. It may be a made for outlet bag but I’m not certain. If you are not in love don’t get but I don’t think it’s outdated at all. Classic shape.



Hi, thanks for your reply. I also like the shape and the color. I’m just afraid that the interlocking buckle is kinda outdated because people are more into the Marmont GG these days!


----------



## snibor

fdc said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I also like the shape and the color. I’m just afraid that the interlocking buckle is kinda outdated because people are more into the Marmont GG these days!



I’m an old Gucci gal.  I do not care for marmont. Gotta say I was in Gucci recently and a woman had on an older belt that was stunning.  So much more so than the newer ones. People were commenting.  If you love this bag get it.   It’s not an old bag   But if you’re on the fence then I suppose hold off good luck.


----------



## Loqua57

I'm looking for the lady web in brown leather in small - if anyone has seen it, please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Marluxe07 said:


> was at the premium desert outlets yesterday, snapped these pics but forgot to take pics of shoes and other areas. Not many exciting things IMO, but might be something someone is looking for.
> View attachment 4367570
> View attachment 4367571
> View attachment 4367573
> View attachment 4367574


Hi, I have a question about an item in one of your photos. Can I PM you?


----------



## Marluxe07

Winter’sJoy said:


> Hi, I have a question about an item in one of your photos. Can I PM you?



sorry i just saw this, yes dm, although it’s been like two weeks now since i was there.


----------



## Butterlite

Has anyone been to an outlet lately?


----------



## Maui528

Has anyone seen any wallet on chains (similar to the Dionysus) at the outlets?


----------



## ladidalola

hi everyone! does the dionysus mini ever end up in the Gucci outlet malls? TIA!


----------



## Yevas

hello!
I heard a rumor that Gucci has a sale once a year during the spring time. Has anyone heard this or have information on it? Hoping for a soho disco bag Thanks in advance!


----------



## Venessa84

I think they stopped their boutique sales a couple of years ago. You can sometimes find seasonal items on sale at department stores or check out their outlets. I haven’t seen a disco there the last few times I went.


----------



## Yevas

Venessa84 said:


> I think they stopped their boutique sales a couple of years ago. You can sometimes find seasonal items on sale at department stores or check out their outlets. I haven’t seen a disco there the last few times I went.


Thanks for your response. Do you know the best place to purchase this bag in terms of discounts or sales?


----------



## snibor

Yevas said:


> hello!
> I heard a rumor that Gucci has a sale once a year during the spring time. Has anyone heard this or have information on it? Hoping for a soho disco bag Thanks in advance!



Gucci doesn’t do sales anymore. They used to do them twice a year. Occasionally you can snag a bag on sale at department store like saks but it’s pretty tough.  Saks often sends out private links to certain customers, and the discounts are only on certain bags.  Unlikely to get a disco on sale except the green color (without tassel) was recently at outlets.


----------



## Yevas

snibor said:


> Gucci doesn’t do sales anymore. They used to do them twice a year. Occasionally you can snag a bag on sale at department store like saks but it’s pretty tough.  Saks often sends out private links to certain customers, and the discounts are only on certain bags.  Unlikely to get a disco on sale except the green color (without tassel) was recently at outlets.


Thank you!!


----------



## serenluv202

My Gucci SA still lets me know about sale items in the boutique.  They are few and far between and only available to certain customers very hush, hush.  I have also been able to score quite a few Gucci bags and shoes on sale with inside information from my Neimans SA.  Gucci still allows departments stores to discount certain pieces twice a year but this is usually to top customers and very discreet.  Gucci now sends their closeout bags directly to the Gucci outlets in bulk.  Just last year they came out with the "totem" line (with crystal butterfly) discontinued the entire line at the end of the year and I was able to get as many pieces as I wanted at 30-40% off from my outlet SA.  So, you can still get Gucci at a good discount but it depends on what you're looking for.  Many core pieces like Disco, Marmont only go on sale in closeout colors.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Jtrautman89 said:


> How do you get on this mailing list or see this info????


Replying to you here, as the other thread is for pics only.
The pics were texted to me from my Gucci outlet SA; there's not a mass mailing list that gets sent out.  You typically will get these types of pics after you have an established buying history and relationship with an SA.   I connected with my Gucci SAs in person, and we communicate via text for purchasing, pics of inventory, and questions.  You can try to establish a relationship long-distance with an SA, but it's much more difficult....not impossible, but difficult.  Call the general store number during a slow time and be very polite, and you may be able to connect to an SA that way.  Gucci outlet is usually quite busy, and the physical customers will be prioritized over the phone customers if it's a high traffic time.  If you get an answer, ask for the SA's name and cell number, and then you can text the SA with your requests.  Be aware that the Gucci outlets have more business than they can handle, so many of the SAs are very nice people, but don't have a lot of time to text.  They tend to only do that if they know you are a serious buyer (I'm not referring to amount you spend, but your follow-though in buying what you've requested they find for you.)  I don't want to discourage you,  but just approach shopping at Gucci outlets with realistic expectations.  Don't give up, and above all, remember that poiiteness goes a long way and makes you stand out from the pack.  Best of luck, and I hope you find some Gucci outlet goodies!


----------



## Friisfriisfriis

Happy Easter holiday shopping.
Shopping trip to Roermond outlet in Nederlands  to visited the Gucci outlet

To me: 
Keycase
pascase
Interlocking woc
Soho chain flap bag


To my boyfriend:
Large Gg supreme belt bag
Interlocking belt 
Card case


----------



## stylistbydesign

Friisfriisfriis said:


> View attachment 4410253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter holiday shopping.
> Shopping trip to Roermond outlet in Nederlands  to visited the Gucci outlet
> 
> To me:
> Keycase
> pascase
> Interlocking woc
> Soho chain flap bag
> View attachment 4410363
> 
> To my boyfriend:
> Large Gg supreme belt bag
> Interlocking belt
> Card case
> View attachment 4410366



Great haul!  Congrats and enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Friisfriisfriis said:


> View attachment 4410253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter holiday shopping.
> Shopping trip to Roermond outlet in Nederlands  to visited the Gucci outlet
> 
> To me:
> Keycase
> pascase
> Interlocking woc
> Soho chain flap bag
> View attachment 4410363
> 
> To my boyfriend:
> Large Gg supreme belt bag
> Interlocking belt
> Card case
> View attachment 4410366


Wow!  That’s some shopping day!   Great stuff. Hope you guys enjoy all your great purchases.


----------



## aarynmcf

Could you possibly share your SA contact number or email.  Looking for Guccisimo camera bag (I think that’s what it’s called)


serenluv202 said:


> My Gucci SA still lets me know about sale items in the boutique.  They are few and far between and only available to certain customers very hush, hush.  I have also been able to score quite a few Gucci bags and shoes on sale with inside information from my Neimans SA.  Gucci still allows departments stores to discount certain pieces twice a year but this is usually to top customers and very discreet.  Gucci now sends their closeout bags directly to the Gucci outlets in bulk.  Just last year they came out with the "totem" line (with crystal butterfly) discontinued the entire line at the end of the year and I was able to get as many pieces as I wanted at 30-40% off from my outlet SA.  So, you can still get Gucci at a good discount but it depends on what you're looking for.  Many core pieces like Disco, Marmont only go on sale in closeout colors.[/QUCou


----------



## mommybag

Does Gucci soho crossbody ever go on sale? I want the red one


----------



## fabuleux

mommybag said:


> Does Gucci soho crossbody ever go on sale? I want the red one


AH You just missed it! It was 75% off yesterday.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Friisfriisfriis said:


> View attachment 4410253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter holiday shopping.
> Shopping trip to Roermond outlet in Nederlands  to visited the Gucci outlet
> 
> To me:
> Keycase
> pascase
> Interlocking woc
> Soho chain flap bag
> View attachment 4410363
> 
> To my boyfriend:
> Large Gg supreme belt bag
> Interlocking belt
> Card case
> View attachment 4410366


Awesome pieces! Congrats


----------



## snibor

mommybag said:


> Does Gucci soho crossbody ever go on sale? I want the red one



Virtually impossible.  Gucci doesn’t do sales on bags anymore although occasionally you can snag a sale bag from department stores who send private links to certain customers like saks.  Not all bags on sale in those links.  

Outlets are great but you’re not going to see the disco there except a discontinued color. Several months ago a tpfr saw a green one (no tassel) at outlet.   Unless of course they ever decide to discontinue disco. For now I wouldn’t count on getting a standard color on sale.


----------



## dichka

Are any of the Gucci outlets doing sale emails yet for MDW? I used to always get from someone but I’m not sure if he works there anymore the emails stopped ( and I used to buy). Thank you!


----------



## cocoshreds

I've been wondering the same thing! I know they did last year and I only went the last day :'(


----------



## valxim123

Neiman marcus has some gucci bags on sale including most of the marmont velvet ones


----------



## rowdy3

Any sales this weekend?


----------



## cocoshreds

yes at the outlets but nothing great imo


----------



## snibor

Tons of Gucci items in sale on saks website but you should hurry as they go fast. Only 4 bags I see this morning and 2 are the pvc. Good luck.


----------



## snibor

Can I just say these shoes are everything. Pic doesn’t do it justice.  $850 tj maxx.  I did not buy but gorgeous.


----------



## snibor

Does anyone know how often the outlets get new stock?


----------



## stylistbydesign

snibor said:


> Does anyone know how often the outlets get new stock?


They get a few new things and re-stock every week, but the bigger launches happen about every 2-3 months or so.  The bigger launches usually include several bags from a collection, possibly shoes.  RTW seems to run on its own schedule...no discernible pattern that I know of.  When they get higher end items and a larger amount from a certain collection, often stores will invite established customers via email, and the store opens an hour early for invited customers.  The mgrs of 2 different outlets have told me that the US outlets have not had enough stock in recent months, because the sell-through at regular retail has been so great.  They have arranged to do vendor buyback for Gucci stock in other countries to help stock the outlets.  There have been some fun pieces popping up here and there from Gucci UK and Europe.


----------



## snibor

stylistbydesign said:


> They get a few new things and re-stock every week, but the bigger launches happen about every 2-3 months or so.  The bigger launches usually include several bags from a collection, possibly shoes.  RTW seems to run on its own schedule...no discernible pattern that I know of.  When they get higher end items and a larger amount from a certain collection, often stores will invite established customers via email, and the store opens an hour early for invited customers.  The mgrs of 2 different outlets have told me that the US outlets have not had enough stock in recent months, because the sell-through at regular retail has been so great.  They have arranged to do vendor buyback for Gucci stock in other countries to help stock the outlets.  There have been some fun pieces popping up here and there from Gucci UK and Europe.


Interesting. Thank you.


----------



## snibor

https://www.c21stores.com/search?prefn1=brand&searchType=designers&prefv1=Gucci

Gucci stuff from century 21.  A few are second hand “vintage” but most not.  Even a velvet Dionysus.


----------



## pfb82

I recently  bought gucci ace from ******, on sale. but the shoes are wrapped in plastic?!? My first purchase from HG.


----------



## Gzukz

Hey I just came across this site called shop375.com, I wanted to purchase a Gucci bag on their site because they have great pricing plus 10% code. Does anyone have any experience with this site? https://shop375.com/products/quilted-leather-gg-marmont-matelasse-belt-bag-black Here is a link to the bag I am interested in it’s the Gucci Marmont belt bag it’s 15% off retail plus I can use the 10% off code. If anyone knows anything about this site please let me know! They have such amazing stuff


----------



## Gzukz

mommybag said:


> Does Gucci soho crossbody ever go on sale? I want the red one


This site I'm looking into has it! Such great deals was wondering if anyone heard of it tho, It seems to have good reviews!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Hi @lucydee 
I believe the small embroidered Marmont flaps that were at outlet were priced at $1839....unsure if they got solid velvet flaps, but if they did, I'd assume a little lower price than the embellished flaps.


----------



## lucydee

stylistbydesign said:


> Hi @lucydee
> I believe the small embroidered Marmont flaps that were at outlet were priced at $1839....unsure if they got solid velvet flaps, but if they did, I'd assume a little lower price than the embellished flaps.


Thank you for the info! I appreciate  it


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Gzukz said:


> Hey I just came across this site called shop375.com, I wanted to purchase a Gucci bag on their site because they have great pricing plus 10% code. Does anyone have any experience with this site? https://shop375.com/products/quilted-leather-gg-marmont-matelasse-belt-bag-black Here is a link to the bag I am interested in it’s the Gucci Marmont belt bag it’s 15% off retail plus I can use the 10% off code. If anyone knows anything about this site please let me know! They have such amazing stuff



Hi!  I'm also really curious about this site - if you order please pleaseee PM your experience like shipping, authenticity!!


----------



## luxurina

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi!  I'm also really curious about this site - if you order please pleaseee PM your experience like shipping, authenticity!!


It’s a legitimate site. I’ve ordered from them before


----------



## GucciGoneWild

luxurina said:


> It’s a legitimate site. I’ve ordered from them before


Approximately how long was shipping? and did your item come w a certificate?  I see a microgussima on there that I love


----------



## Gzukz

GucciGoneWild said:


> Approximately how long was shipping? and did your item come w a certificate?  I see a microgussima on there that I love


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/shop375-com.1016250/
I had an amazing experience!


----------



## INVESTISTA

Does anyone have contact info for a SA at the Gucci Sawgrass Mills outlet they could share?

TIA


----------



## jimmie staton

INVESTISTA said:


> Does anyone have contact info for a SA at the Gucci Sawgrass Mills outlet they could share?
> 
> TIA





INVESTISTA said:


> Does anyone have contact info for a SA at the Gucci Sawgrass Mills outlet they could share?
> 
> TIA


I only have a source or two in Gucci Flagship Store on Fifth Avenue, NYC
"J!m"


----------



## prattedu

Hi Ladies!
Has anyone heard or shopped at Tiziana Fausti, an Italian boutique? 
Their items were listed on farfetch. 
I noticed on their own website that they are offering 10% off code and the price is generally lower than farfetch price.

Any thoughts please?
TIA!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Any Seattle Gucci lovers?  Seattle recently opened 5 Gucci outlet pop-ups. From my conversation with one of the managers, they are likely to be open through the holidays, and then.......Seattle is getting a permanent outlet location!  There's no specific date or location revealed yet, but it's pretty exciting to hear about another outlet.   (Also,  Gucci is still hiring for the pop-up location in Tulalip.) . And yes, you can get items shipped from the Gucci outlet pop-up, just as you would a regular location.  I, uh, *may* have bought a little something from a Seattle pop-up......


----------



## nicole0612

stylistbydesign said:


> Any Seattle Gucci lovers?  Seattle recently opened 5 Gucci outlet pop-ups. From my conversation with one of the managers, they are likely to be open through the holidays, and then.......Seattle is getting a permanent outlet location!  There's no specific date or location revealed yet, but it's pretty exciting to hear about another outlet.   (Also,  Gucci is still hiring for the pop-up location in Tulalip.) . And yes, you can get items shipped from the Gucci outlet pop-up, just as you would a regular location.  I, uh, *may* have bought a little something from a Seattle pop-up......


Hi, thanks for posting this! I am in Seattle. Can you tell me how to find the pop-ups? Thank you so much.


----------



## stylistbydesign

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, thanks for posting this! I am in Seattle. Can you tell me how to find the pop-ups? Thank you so much.


I would imagine that you could call the pop-up in Tulalip, and get the info on the other 4, or call the Cabazon outlet main number and ask (951-849-7430).  I didn't call the pop-up directly, as the visiting manager messaged me from her personal cell phone with an item she knew I wanted.

Here's the info from my FedEx shipping label for the pop-up in Tulalip....maybe start with this info. 
10600 Quil Ceda
Space #512
Tulalip, WA US 98271

646-660-5144

ETA:  Googling "Gucci Seattle pop-up outlet" gave me a different number to try as well.
(360) 502-4099

I got some clarification.....I misunderstood, and there are 5 Gucci pop-ups across the country for the holiday season.  I believe this is the only one in the Seattle area.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## nicole0612

stylistbydesign said:


> I would imagine that you could call the pop-up in Tulalip, and get the info on the other 4, or call the Cabazon outlet main number and ask (951-849-7430).  I didn't call the pop-up directly, as the visiting manager messaged me from her personal cell phone with an item she knew I wanted.
> 
> Here's the info from my FedEx shipping label for the pop-up in Tulalip....maybe start with this info.
> 10600 Quil Ceda
> Space #512
> Tulalip, WA US 98271
> 
> 646-660-5144
> 
> ETA:  Googling "Gucci Seattle pop-up outlet" gave me a different number to try as well.
> (360) 502-4099
> 
> I got some clarification.....I misunderstood, and there are 5 Gucci pop-ups across the country for the holiday season.  I believe this is the only one in the Seattle area.  Sorry for the confusion!



Ah ok, thank you. Five across the country makes more sense, and being in Tulallip also makes more sense than in Seattle proper. It’s a little bit of a drive for me, but it’s a fun idea


----------



## snibor

Melanie_O said:


> That would be great. I look forward to the additional 50%off at the outlets.


??  Outlets usually 30% off if it’s a regular line item .  They also sell a lot of made for outlet items.


----------



## papertiger

prattedu said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Has anyone heard or shopped at Tiziana Fausti, an Italian boutique?
> Their items were listed on farfetch.
> I noticed on their own website that they are offering 10% off code and the price is generally lower than farfetch price.
> 
> Any thoughts please?
> TIA!!



I've bought Gucci through FF but can't remember which stores. FF had to issue a part refund for my last order as the packaging was terribleplus there were creases on the uppers of the shoes and marks on the bottom.


----------



## glamorioustasha

Hello , can you please message me and share your Gucci Outlett CA . I tried to message you but it’s not allowing me to ☹️


----------



## glamorioustasha

Hello , can you please message me and share your Gucci Outlett CA . I tried to message you but it’s not allowing me to ☹️


----------



## Lbellep

I hope I’m not posting in the wrong place but needed to let everyone aware of a good sale! Barney’s is apparently going out of business. Everything is marked 5% off plus an additional 10% off. I got the Gucci Princetown slippers with fur in black for $805. Free shipping and I didn’t pay sales tax- I’m in Ohio. Also I use Rakuten (formerly ******) and they are having 4% back currently. So “technically” my out of pocket will be $773.71. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## AntRay23

Does anyone know if the Gucci outlets have a Black Friday sale? They just opened one by me in Orlando, Fl. and I want a pair of loafers I saw in there. Should I cave or wait for any deals?

Asking for a friend! 
Ant


----------



## Friisfriisfriis

The bf in Gucci outlets has started Yesterday.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

AntRay23 said:


> Does anyone know if the Gucci outlets have a Black Friday sale? They just opened one by me in Orlando, Fl. and I want a pair of loafers I saw in there. Should I cave or wait for any deals?
> 
> Asking for a friend!
> Ant



where is the outlet in Orlando?


----------



## shopingisfun

Anyone get info on what’s on sale for Black Friday???


----------



## Friisfriisfriis

shopingisfun said:


> Anyone get info on what’s on sale for Black Friday???



On Instagram luxe_hunt have pictures and prices on her profile.P


----------



## Coco.lover

Anyone have a good SA in cabezon they can share with me?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Does anyone know if the outlets have any kind of key pouches available?


----------



## Coco.lover

I haven't been to my outlet since December but they always have something when it comes to key pouches. 


OogleAtLuxury said:


> Does anyone know if the outlets have any kind of key pouches available?


----------



## Venessa84

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Does anyone know if the outlets have any kind of key pouches available?



I was there last weekend and they had a good amount of key pouches available. I don’t remember seeing this one though.


----------



## Hq8

Which is best outlet around the word? 
Is bicester village or the mall Florence or something els 
Thanks for all


----------



## Coco.lover

Sawgrass has lot of great stuff, I just did a huge reveal on youtube and lot fo stuff on special price.


----------



## rugchomp

When do they sale a Gucci bag in the US?


----------



## snibor

rugchomp said:


> When do they sale a Gucci bag in the US?


Gucci doesn’t do sales anymore.   Occasionally you can snag a sale bag at a regular department store but it’s very difficult.


----------



## Hq8

snibor said:


> Gucci doesn’t do sales anymore.   Occasionally you can snag a sale bag at a regular department store but it’s very difficult.


Maybe secert sale I never hear about sale in regular department.


----------



## snibor

Hq8 said:


> Maybe secert sale I never hear about sale in regular department.


They often send private links.   Saks has done it quite often and it has been discussed on the forum.  In years past I tried to post the sale links for bags but couldn’t.   I bought my red disco on line thru Saks at half price.     I’ve also seen Gucci RTW on sale at Neiman Marcus and Saks without private links on line.  The outlets are also a great source for RTW and bags.


----------



## Hq8

snibor said:


> They often send private links.   Saks has done it quite often and it has been discussed on the forum.  In years past I tried to post the sale links for bags but couldn’t.   I bought my red disco on line thru Saks at half price.     I’ve also seen Gucci RTW on sale at Neiman Marcus and Saks without private links on line.  The outlets are also a great source for RTW and bags.


Maybe not international shopping only for USA?


----------



## snibor

Hq8 said:


> Maybe not international shopping only for USA?


Maybe.


----------



## stylistbydesign

@anonnet, I remember the GucciGhost slides at Gucci Outlet retailing for around $200?  I haven’t seen any in months, as the pics in my post were from July 2019.


----------



## lie13

I didn't think there would be much at the Gucci outlet but left with a couple of amazing finds! I can't believe I picked up something Gucci for as little as $68. Check out what I picked up:


----------



## chocolateolive

Beige and red discos on sale on selfridges for $800.

https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/?freeText=gucci+disco&srch=Y

Just bought the beige!


----------



## snibor

chocolateolive said:


> Beige and red discos on sale on selfridges for $800.
> 
> https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/?freeText=gucci+disco&srch=Y
> 
> Just bought the beige!


I’m in the US and would never order from them.  I had a horrible experience with them where the item was never shipped.  Several people on the forum have had similar experiences.  Fingers crossed your experience works out.


----------



## chocolateolive

snibor said:


> I’m in the US and would never order from them.  I had a horrible experience with them where the item was never shipped.  Several people on the forum have had similar experiences.  Fingers crossed your experience works out.



Weird, I’ve ordered a marmont from them and the experience was smooth! 

People on here also seem to hate ordering from saks but I’ve never had any problems with them either


----------



## ItzLolliBe

Good morning.  First time poster and I apologize in advance if I am in the wrong thread.  Rue La La has a Gucci event currently and there is a bag from 2017 that is new that I would love to purchase, since I cannot find it elsewhere.  But when I did a search on Rue la la and fake bags, I actually came across this forum.  So I am a little hesitant.  Any advice?


----------



## lkittylkat

chocolateolive said:


> Beige and red discos on sale on selfridges for $800.
> 
> https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/?freeText=gucci+disco&srch=Y
> 
> Just bought the beige!



Do they ship with any Gucci packaging? (box/bag etc) or their own?  
Thank you for introducing this company to btw! Never heard of them before!!


----------



## chocolateolive

lkittylkat said:


> Do they ship with any Gucci packaging? (box/bag etc) or their own?
> Thank you for introducing this company to btw! Never heard of them before!!


Just got my bag, that was the fastest processing/shipping I’ve experienced! 

It came in a gucci dustbag but a selfridges box. It was immaculately packed so no weird dents or squished leather. 

Here’s a pic (the red was purchased a while ago).


----------



## snibor

chocolateolive said:


> Weird, I’ve ordered a marmont from them and the experience was smooth!
> 
> People on here also seem to hate ordering from saks but I’ve never had any problems with them either


I never had problem with saks.  I ordered from selfridges.  First the measurements were on website were wrong and didn’t match the photo.  They were supposed to get back to me and never did.  I finally figured it out myself based on product code and ordered.  Credit card went through but selfridges never processed the charge on their end.  They never rectified it and it sat in limbo for weeks.  Item never shipped and eventually I cancelled it.  Then I searched on line and saw it happened to many others.  But good for you if you are able to get your bags.


----------



## stylistbydesign

chocolateolive said:


> Weird, I’ve ordered a marmont from them and the experience was smooth!
> 
> People on here also seem to hate ordering from saks but I’ve never had any problems with them either


I'm glad your bag arrived quickly and in good condition!  My experience was the same as @snibor.  Never had a problem with Saks, but Selfridge's just never shipped the bag or followed through on my order.  Eventually, i cancelled the handbag order, but Selfridge's never replied to my inquiries.  The pending charge dropped off my cc, and that was that.  My experience was a couple of years ago, though, so it sounds like they've improved their online shopping and service.  Good to know!


----------



## papertiger

lie13 said:


> I didn't think there would be much at the Gucci outlet but left with a couple of amazing finds! I can't believe I picked up something Gucci for as little as $68. Check out what I picked up:




Our rules ask members to put all your links to own Bloggs and vids in your signature and don't promote them within posts. Thnx


----------



## papertiger

ItzLolliBe said:


> Good morning.  First time poster and I apologize in advance if I am in the wrong thread.  Rue La La has a Gucci event currently and there is a bag from 2017 that is new that I would love to purchase, since I cannot find it elsewhere.  But when I did a search on Rue la la and fake bags, I actually came across this forum.  So I am a little hesitant.  Any advice?



Best to add it to the Authenticate This Gucci thread just to check


----------



## lkittylkat

deleted


----------



## lkittylkat

chocolateolive said:


> Just got my bag, that was the fastest processing/shipping I’ve experienced!
> 
> It came in a gucci dustbag but a selfridges box. It was immaculately packed so no weird dents or squished leather.
> 
> Here’s a pic (the red was purchased a while ago).




ughhhhh... I know this is a Gucci thread but their YSLs are a killer price too!! 
https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/ca...4-5850401GF011000/?previewAttribute=BLACKGOLD

What do I do?!?!?!?! lol

Also... do any of you ever have a problem with tassle zippers?  I love the look but I've read lots of blogger reviews of them being a smidge annoying...


----------



## averagejoe

lkittylkat said:


> ughhhhh... I know this is a Gucci thread but their YSLs are a killer price too!!
> https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/ca...4-5850401GF011000/?previewAttribute=BLACKGOLD
> 
> What do I do?!?!?!?! lol
> 
> Also... do any of you ever have a problem with tassle zippers?  I love the look but I've read lots of blogger reviews of them being a smidge annoying...


I say get the bag! Bloggers always try to say something negative about a bag as if to sound "unbiased" and to give more "reliable" reviews. In my opinion, the tassel makes the bag look infinitely more interesting, especially because it looks like the tassel on their Opium perfume.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

There are a lot of sunglasses on sale online at Nordstromrack.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Johnpauliegal said:


> There are a lot of sunglasses on sale online at Nordstromrack.


You aren’t kidding!  I ordered up a few pairs of Gucci sunnies last week.   Did anything catch your eye?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

stylistbydesign said:


> You aren’t kidding!  I ordered up a few pairs of Gucci sunnies last week.   Did anything catch your eye?


That’s great! I’m not much of a sunglasses person; however I love them on others. I bought 2 pairs a couple years ago. They were made very well and came with an awesome Gucci Guccisima hard brown case.   I love Nordstrom tack. I ordered 2 of the rubber watches they had. Don’t see them now. But every so often they pop up. Sometimes I’ll get great buys at lastcall and saksoff5th. Both online stores. 
I just noticed saksoff5th has a lot of sunglasses on sale too.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s great! I’m not much of a sunglasses person; however I love them on others. I bought 2 pairs a couple years ago. They were made very well and came with an awesome Gucci Guccisima hard brown case.   I love Nordstrom tack. I ordered 2 of the rubber watches they had. Don’t see them now. But every so often they pop up. Sometimes I’ll get great buys at lastcall and saksoff5th. Both online stores.
> I just noticed saksoff5th has a lot of sunglasses on sale too.


I like Saks Off Fifth and Last Call, too!  Here’s the pair of Gucci sunnies I’m keeping:


Two pairs were too large, and one hasn’t arrived yet.  You’ll have to show us the watches, if you like them.   I may or may not have ordered 3 more pairs today!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

stylistbydesign said:


> I like Saks Off Fifth and Last Call, too!  Here’s the pair of Gucci sunnies I’m keeping:
> View attachment 4709426
> 
> Two pairs were too large, and one hasn’t arrived yet.  You’ll have to show us the watches, if you like them.   I may or may not have ordered 3 more pairs today!



those are really nice.  I posted the 2 pairs of sunglasses I have in the clubhouse thread; show me your sunnies. They’re in my closet somewhere. I need to locate them and take them out. 
I know, with such great prices, we sometimes wind up getting more than we need; but want lol. 

my watches came today.


----------



## ItzLolliBe

papertiger said:


> Best to add it to the Authenticate This Gucci thread just to check


Thank you! Will do as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Frankie121

chocolateolive said:


> Just got my bag, that was the fastest processing/shipping I’ve experienced!
> 
> It came in a gucci dustbag but a selfridges box. It was immaculately packed so no weird dents or squished leather.
> 
> Here’s a pic (the red was purchased a while ago).


Hey I finally just took a look at this thread, when did you purchase the red one? I noticed right away there’s a second loop on the strap.. the disco doesn’t have a second loop.. this thread also mentions it.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-disco-bag-club.783982/page-259


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Frankie121 said:


> Hey I finally just took a look at this thread, when did you purchase the red one? I noticed right away there’s a second loop on the strap.. the disco doesn’t have a second loop.. this thread also mentions it.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-disco-bag-club.783982/page-259


Can you explain? I don’t see a second loop on the poster’s bag.


----------



## Frankie121

Winter’sJoy said:


> Can you explain? I don’t see a second loop on the poster’s bag.


----------



## Frankie121

Winter’sJoy said:


> Can you explain? I don’t see a second loop on the poster’s bag.


I looked for a disco preloved for a while before I ended up getting it on selfridges and did crazy amount of research, like literally watched a million videos and compared pictures on threads with real and fake bags to the point of my eyes hurting lol.. this was actually one main thing they all said was to look out for a second strap loop that it was a dead give away. I just wanted to give the poster a heads up to help out.. this is a picture of a red disco I have right now, it’s my friends purchased directly from Gucci, she lent it to me cause I’m crazy and wanted to compare it to the one I have coming today from selfridges. See the strap below, only one loop and it doesn’t move it’s sewn on.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Frankie121 said:


> I looked for a disco preloved for a while before I ended up getting it on selfridges and did crazy amount of research, like literally watched a million videos and compared pictures on threads with real and fake bags to the point of my eyes hurting lol.. this was actually one main thing they all said was to look out for a second strap loop that it was a dead give away. I just wanted to give the poster a heads up to help out.. this is a picture of a red disco I have right now, it’s my friends purchased directly from Gucci, she lent it to me cause I’m crazy and wanted to compare it to the one I have coming today from selfridges. See the strap below, only one loop and it doesn’t move it’s sewn on.


Oh I see! My disco was purchased directly from Gucci so I had no clue this was a thing and the first I heard of Selfridges. Are they not reputable?


----------



## Frankie121

Winter’sJoy said:


> Oh I see! My disco was purchased directly from Gucci so I had no clue this was a thing and the first I heard of Selfridges. Are they not reputable?


No everyone is saying they are but it’s my first purchase so I wanted to see. I also borrowed my friends bag cause I was torn between rose beige and red so I tried it on with a few things to see how I felt since I have so much time right now lolol.. by the time I ordered the red was the only one available so that’s what I went with! I will be stalking that site to see if the rose beige becomes available again. My bag will be here today which was super fast since I only ordered Thursday, I already plan on ordering a YSL bag from them as well cause it’s 300 cheaper on there.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Frankie121 said:


> No everyone is saying they are but it’s my first purchase so I wanted to see. I also borrowed my friends bag cause I was torn between rose beige and red so I tried it on with a few things to see how I felt since I have so much time right now lolol.. by the time I ordered the red was the only one available so that’s what I went with! I will be stalking that site to see if the rose beige becomes available again. My bag will be here today which was super fast since I only ordered Thursday, I already plan on ordering a YSL bag from them as well cause it’s 300 cheaper on there.


Oh now I get it! I had to go back and read the post again. She bought the beige from them which looks as it should but you are questioning the red one. Got it! Thanks!


----------



## chocolateolive

Yup, there was a whole thread about it a while ago about someone who made their own strap holder with the extra piece of sample leather that usually comes with the bag, so I copied them and made my own! 

Unfortunately the disco I bought from selfridges didn’t come with a leather sample so I just use my hairclip to keep the strap down.


----------



## chocolateolive

Frankie121 said:


> Hey I finally just took a look at this thread, when did you purchase the red one? I noticed right away there’s a second loop on the strap.. the disco doesn’t have a second loop.. this thread also mentions it.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-disco-bag-club.783982/page-259



Yup, there was a whole thread about it a while ago about someone who made their own strap holder with the extra piece of sample leather that usually comes with the bag, so I copied them and made my own! 

Unfortunately the disco I bought from selfridges didn’t come with a leather sample so I just use my hairclip to keep the strap down.


----------



## Frankie121

chocolateolive said:


> Yup, there was a whole thread about it a while ago about someone who made their own strap holder with the extra piece of sample leather that usually comes with the bag, so I copied them and made my own!
> 
> Unfortunately the disco I bought from selfridges didn’t come with a leather sample so I just use my hairclip to keep the strap down.


Oh wow that’s a great idea!! I would love to do that cause I’m 4’11 and have to put it on the highest hole possible so I can tell this is going to get annoying if it starts to curl!


----------



## Benddy

Hi, I am looking for a Sales Associate Contact info for USA outlets please. I am trying to through all these pages and I must be missing them! any help would be greatly appreciated

thank you!


----------



## topglamchic

Benddy said:


> Hi, I am looking for a Sales Associate Contact info for USA outlets please. I am trying to through all these pages and I must be missing them! any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thank you!




I will send you a PM with contact info.


----------



## gucci girl

Anyone have a sales associate that I can order from? Looking to buy a men’s wallet.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

topglamchic said:


> I will send you a PM with contact info.


Me too, please!


----------



## topglamchic

chelsmcfarland said:


> Me too, please!



I sent you a PM with contact info.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Hello, can someone send me their preferred Gucci outlet SA?! Thanks


----------



## 1Mrs

chelsmcfarland said:


> Me too, please!


Hello,
Can you send me the info too? I’m looking for a birthday gift


----------



## topglamchic

Feel free to message me for SA info at Gucci outlet.


----------



## panzz

Please PM me if you have a contact for Canada Gucci outlet please


----------



## eyitsd

I'm in CA. Can someone please PM me their contact for the Cabazon outlet store? Much appreciated.


----------



## jaz460121

Me too! Would love to get in touch with a contact at Cabazon. I just bought a new purse and I think it’s lonely. PM much appreciated!


----------



## pigleto972001

I have some Gucci shoes on sale from my Neimans SA.  Pm if you want her contact info


----------



## pigleto972001

Part 2


----------



## pigleto972001

Part 3


----------



## noyes

I'm looking for current SA info for outlets and Saks for a few purchases. Does anyone know if any of the strawberry printed items have made it to the outlets yet?


----------



## snibor

Was in Nordstrom rack and everything extra 40% off. Gucci sunglasses, I saw several Gucci bags and floral scarves.  I adored a bag but had to refrain.


----------



## handbagobession

Wondering if I should go ahead and buy it or if I should wait for a sale.  Please let me know.  I usually buy everything from Nordstrom.  Thanks!


----------



## reginaPhalange

I don’t think it goes on sale (at least not anymore) but there are a few places you could try to get it at a slightly cheaper price (Matches, SSENSE, Selfridges, etc.) or try asking an Outlet SA.

I heard from a boutique SA that the Red Soho Disco is being discontinued but I personally don’t believe that as she was surprised when I showed it to her online & their store is usually clueless about most things.

Which colour are you thinking of getting?


----------



## snibor

Gucci doesn’t do sales anymore although department stores do but usually provide special private links to some customers. Yes discos go on sale but it’s very difficult to obtain and doesn’t happen often.  I bought my red disco a few years ago via Saks private sale link at a significant discount.  Honestly I would not count on it though.


----------



## Deal Bandit

I've recently seen the red disco on sale for around $432 USD on *******.com


----------



## Kristen J.

Some colours went on sale years ago. I was lucky to have gotten one of them. Since then, Gucci discontinued the sales (although there is a private sale going on right now. I was told it is a one-time thing. No Sohos included though).


----------



## nygrl

I remember Gucci used to do sales on the Disco on their own website several years back but it was usually for seasonal colors. I don't believe they produce as many colors anymore, and I haven't seen the Disco on sale for a while now. I purchased mine in Switzerland a few years ago before the price increase, and saved a bit that way.


----------



## reginaPhalange

nygrl said:


> I remember Gucci used to do sales on the Disco on their own website several years back but it was usually for seasonal colors. I don't believe they produce as many colors anymore, and I haven't seen the Disco on sale for a while now. I purchased mine in Switzerland a few years ago before the price increase, and saved a bit that way.


Same, I’d purchased two a few years back when it came to under or around $1k for each, it’s now over $1500 CAD (inclusive of tax) but I’m considering it in red. I might order through Selfridges or SSENSE to save a couple hundred though.


----------



## rosiier

Haven’t seen any on sale for years now. They would only ever do seasonal colors for sales though but they stopped making seasonal colors a while back. 

I would just buy it full price before they do another price increase on them tbh..


----------



## DPL-LVlady

Does anyone have information on the sale that's going on in stores and department stores?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Saks, Bloomongdales,  Neimans, waiting for information from Nordstrom. Shoes, accessories, handbags. Not sure about rtw. I believe 40% off.


----------



## Kristen J.

DPL-LVlady said:


> Does anyone have information on the sale that's going on in stores and department stores?


My understanding is that Gucci is doing the sale because of COVID (they need to move merchandise). Someone had told me the mini Ophidia was on sale so I called three stores before I could find one that still had it.
I saw some bags, scarves, shoes and clothing. The sale went public this week, so call around or go check it out!


----------



## south-of-france

Will the sale also be on gucci.com? (I‘m in Europe)


----------



## highrider9o9

south-of-france said:


> Will the sale also be on gucci.com? (I‘m in Europe)



The email I got specified in store only. I think it may be invitation only?


----------



## south-of-france

Thanks


----------



## Ladypanda

jaz460121 said:


> Me too! Would love to get in touch with a contact at Cabazon. I just bought a new purse and I think it’s lonely. PM much appreciated!


Hi! Were you able to get the Cabazon info? Can you please PM me too?


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Ladypanda said:


> Hi! Were you able to get the Cabazon info? Can you please PM me too?


Same here! I’m planning on taking my mom for her birthday next month


----------



## Kristen J.

highrider9o9 said:


> The email I got specified in store only. I think it may be invitation only?


I don’t think it is invitation only as I got the email AFTER I purchase a sale item.


----------



## madmaddmaddie

Scored this Cream Floral Twilly Today from the Louisville outlet for $30! Adds a little pep to my well loved Louie.


----------



## vroomvroom

Oh, I wasn't aware there was a wide sale going on. I had purchased a sweatshirt I've been eyeing on for forever from Neimans last week. It was 40% off, so some RTW must be part of the sale. For Neimans, they took the item down from search, so I had to call in to order. As of right now, the sweatshirt is still marked at 40%.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

At shopnordstrom.com...a whopping 6% off.  I don't know who they are pricing matching with!


----------



## snibor

favoritethingshawaii said:


> At shopnordstrom.com...a whopping 6% off.  I don't know who they are pricing matching with!
> 
> View attachment 4773863


I saw that.  Century 21 on line has a bunch of Gucci on sale. A lot more off than that


----------



## jennarae86

Does anyone have any Gucci sa’s instargram names? I wanted to shop the sale but it’s nearly impossible to get a hold of someone at the Chicago store and Oakbrook only provides an email address


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Does anyone have any insight on what is part of the sale?


----------



## Rocaille

I received the e-mail from Gucci about the sale two days ago. When I went today to the SCP boutique, they had a lot of shoes left, but not much in the way of clothes. The gentleman who helped me said that the sizing was pretty picked over in terms of clothing, but he was happy to show me what styles were available. Lots of dresses. 

In terms of shoes, it was many of their pumps and slingback heels. A few chunky sneakers too. I couldn't take pics because it was a quick visit and they seemed eager to move people through the boutique if they were looking for something, then have them leave.


----------



## gucci girl

Does anyone have a sa in any of the Gucci outlets? Mine won’t respond .....


----------



## peachpea

This sale is so secretive!! I went into the store a few weeks back and looked at the Zumi shoulder and found the SA saying it was on sale - in all the colours.

It’s a style I’ve been looking at for a while now so I snapped it up!


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Has anyone made in great purchases from the Gucci (in store ) summer sale? I received an email invite to shop in person or virtually but wanted to have some insight to what’s on sale.
Best!


----------



## spartanwoman

I got the email twice. Have called several times to set up virtual appointment and most of the time get left on hold for so long that i hang up. Got through 1x and was told the store would call me back within 48 hours. They did not. I have sent 2 emails back to them about this and still no response. Giving up, but no FOMO since i will be a the Vineland Outlets next week LOL!


----------



## cerulean blue

spartanwoman said:


> I got the email twice. Have called several times to set up virtual appointment and most of the time get left on hold for so long that i hang up. Got through 1x and was told the store would call me back within 48 hours. They did not. I have sent 2 emails back to them about this and still no response.



exact same experience, but with a lot more calls and emails. I got ghosted after asking to get into contact with two boutiques. Granted, they were the flagships. It got too frustrating, so I decided to shop at other luxury brand's private sales instead lol. One of the items I wanted ended up going out of stock because it was part of the sale and they never got back to me about it.

edit: also, I hate how they now redirect you to Gucci's main customer support line instead of directly to the boutiques when you call them.


----------



## gucci girl

I literally had the same exact experience with 5th ave and Macy’s herald square .... why even send out the invite if you can’t handle the calls....


----------



## DrFancyFashion

spartanwoman said:


> I got the email twice. Have called several times to set up virtual appointment and most of the time get left on hold for so long that i hang up. Got through 1x and was told the store would call me back within 48 hours. They did not. I have sent 2 emails back to them about this and still no response. Giving up, but no FOMO since i will be a the Vineland Outlets next week LOL!


Sigh! You aren’t missing much. I went to the location in NorthPark and the shoe selection was bleak, they had some bags for 30% off. I will try the galleria.


----------



## cerulean blue

This is the first time they ever had a private sale since 2015 right? I believe it’s to clear unsold stock due to covid. Regardless, the selection during the beginning of the sale, mid/late June I believe, was so much better. It was up to 30-50% depending on the style. It’s pretty much slim pickings from here on out.

department stores are having this sale as well, but it’s in store. I don’t know if the discounts are the same though.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

cerulean blue said:


> This is the first time they ever had a private sale since 2015 right? I believe it’s to clear unsold stock due to covid. Regardless, the selection during the beginning of the sale, mid/late June I believe, was so much better. It was up to 30-50% depending on the style. It’s pretty much slim pickings from here on out.
> 
> department stores are having this sale as well, but it’s in store. I don’t know if the discounts are the same though.


Yes, the SA said COVID caused them to have sale to avoid sending items to outlets . She also mentioned each store having different inventory, they had a full wall of sale shoes , they just weren’t what I was looking for .


----------



## eunaddict

Does anyone know when the sale ends/has ended?


----------



## cerulean blue

eunaddict said:


> Does anyone know when the sale ends/has ended?




it ended on the 15th, but Gucci should still be on sale at department stores like Nordstroms etc.


----------



## Crystalooo

pigleto972001 said:


> I have some Gucci shoes on sale from my Neimans SA.  Pm if you want her contact info


Could you please give me the SA info.I want to purchase some thing from gucci


----------



## francesmonique

Gucci Outlet is currently having tons of markdowns. Many marked down velvet marmont styles. If anyone has an SA who's details they're willing to share I'd be grateful!


----------



## spartanwoman

Nordy Rack private Gucci sale started this morning, and by the time i got the email and immediately jumped on the site almost everything i wanted was already sold out or in someones cart. The anxiety of stalking was not worth it and it looked like a lot of older styles.


----------



## spartanwoman

francesmonique said:


> Gucci Outlet is currently having tons of markdowns. Many marked down velvet marmont styles. If anyone has an SA who's details they're willing to share I'd be grateful!


Try John at Vineland...I will PM you his number.


----------



## jill39

spartanwoman said:


> Nordy Rack private Gucci sale started this morning, and by the time i got the email and immediately jumped on the site almost everything i wanted was already sold out or in someones cart. The anxiety of stalking was not worth it and it looked like a lot of older styles.



Same here!  And agree not worth the anxiety of stalking!


----------



## jill39

spartanwoman said:


> Try John at Vineland...I will PM you his number.



If you could PM his number with me as well--that would be super!  That nordstrom rack sale is way too much stress!


----------



## shainds

spartanwoman said:


> Try John at Vineland...I will PM you his number.


Can you pm me as well? Have been looking for velvet bags for awhile!


----------



## Dani779

Hello! Does anyone one know if SSENSE or MatchesFashion ever put any Gucci bags on sale or have discount codes that will apply to any?


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Dani779 said:


> Hello! Does anyone one know if SSENSE or MatchesFashion ever put any Gucci bags on sale or have discount codes that will apply to any?


I know SSENSE does. I got a WOC from them for $500 that retails for $900+! Sometimes they don't advertise the sale items so I would just check from time to time.


----------



## Dani779

chelsmcfarland said:


> I know SSENSE does. I got a WOC from them for $500 that retails for $900+! Sometimes they don't advertise the sale items so I would just check from time to time.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Litsa

Does anyone know if the mini Dionysus in dusty grey is on sale anywhere?


----------



## gabrielle_patty

Hello Ladies! Does anybody have an SA in the Woodbury Gucci Outlet? Do they send pictures of bags available? I would greatly appreciate any help. TIA!


----------



## madbagter

Anyone know where I can find this bag, its from last season padlock bee bag? I see its taken from the website.


----------



## snibor

DSW sale.  Most gone already.  https://www.dsw.com/en/us/brands/gucci---luxury/N-1d8qee3


----------



## snibor

Century21 online has some Gucci items.  The stores will all be closing due to bankruptcy.  https://www.c21stores.com/search?q=Gucci&lang=default


----------



## louislove29

has anyone been to gucci outlets lately?? anything new??


----------



## teafome

I went last week to exchange something I had bought. There wasn't really that much new stuff, I think they sold a lot of stuff in early summer. I've heard that they're going to do markdowns for Black Friday though - hopefully they're get new stuff in before then.


----------



## teafome

My SA has hundreds of clients so he's not always responsive... What I do is look at vloggers on Youtube to see what the selection is like in the outlets. Generally if a video has been filmed within a month or two, it is still relatively current and they may still have the items in store. I've been able to get a few things through my SA by sending him the product number or sending a screenshot of the item.  

Here are some videos that are relatively recent:


----------



## Ringoroll

My SA texts me photos of what they've got in as it comes, but nothing I have really wanted.  I've bought so much full price Gucci this year I can't really afford to go to the Outlet right now!


----------



## louislove29

Ringoroll said:


> My SA texts me photos of what they've got in as it comes, but nothing I have really wanted.  I've bought so much full price Gucci this year I can't really afford to go to the Outlet right now!


would you by any chance want to share that SA's info? lol I have contact info for an SA at a boutique but would love to also have one at an outlet.


----------



## merekat703

Tj maxx has scarves in the runway section


----------



## louislove29

Me again...lol.  Does anyone know the time frame for things to go from the store to the outlets?  I am interested in buying more items from the Marmont Pastel line that came out in March but hopefully at a discount.  And does anyone have contact info for an SA at Sawgrass Mills Gucci Outlet??


----------



## Ringoroll

louislove29 said:


> Me again...lol.  Does anyone know the time frame for things to go from the store to the outlets?  I am interested in buying more items from the Marmont Pastel line that came out in March but hopefully at a discount.  And does anyone have contact info for an SA at Sawgrass Mills Gucci Outlet??


From what I've seen the blue colorway or the multicolored would be the only ones I could see making it to the outlets.  The yellow and mint was produced the least so not as many floating around and the pink was the most popular.  From what I've seen it takes about a year and a half for Gucci store products to make it to the outlet.


----------



## teafome

I ended up going today to the outlets at Cabazon....tons of new merchandise. I had gone earlier this summer and again a month ago and didn't see much new stock the last time. But today, it was a different story. It looks like they started to get the AW19 stuff in from the regular stores. A SA told me that they're expecting to do markdowns Black Friday.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

teafome said:


> I ended up going today to the outlets at Cabazon....tons of new merchandise. I had gone earlier this summer and again a month ago and didn't see much new stock the last time. But today, it was a different story. It looks like they started to get the AW19 stuff in from the regular stores. A SA told me that they're expecting to do markdowns Black Friday.



I’ve hardly gone out on Black Friday in years past. I’ve waited till the evening just to get out of the house. I am now intrigued on going to designer outlets. I will be in Miami then so I need to figure out location proximity.


----------



## dooneybaby

snibor said:


> DSW sale.  Most gone already.  https://www.dsw.com/en/us/brands/gucci---luxury/N-1d8qee3


I just bought these:


----------



## snibor

dooneybaby said:


> I just bought these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876883


Omg I’m so jealous!  I’ve been eyeing and even put in my cart but I’m on ban island.  Hope you love them!


----------



## 8teen

Found some discounted Gucci stuff here:





						Gucci Sale: Authentic & Real Gucci Items| Up to 60% OFF!
					

Shop our Gucci Sale for biggest discounts! Iconic Gucci bags, shoes, coats and jackets on MonalisaLikes.com. Your destination for guaranteed Authentic Gucci




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## Janpee92

Have you by chance seen this at the outlet. If so do you recall the price?


teafome said:


> I ended up going today to the outlets at Cabazon....tons of new merchandise. I had gone earlier this summer and again a month ago and didn't see much new stock the last time. But today, it was a different story. It looks like they started to get the AW19 stuff in from the regular stores. A SA told me that they're expecting to do markdowns Black Friday.


----------



## dooneybaby

snibor said:


> Omg I’m so jealous!  I’ve been eyeing and even put in my cart but I’m on ban island.  Hope you love them!


Thanks! I never would have bought them had they not been $200 off retail.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Just came back from San Marcos outlet and picked this up.  Not that far away if you are coming back to Dallas from Austin 

This was $670


----------



## MoMo27

Hi, just checking if anyone has an SA at the Gucci outlet in Texas or Georgia. Let me know, thanks.


----------



## dcooney4

dpgyrl026 said:


> Just came back from San Marcos outlet and picked this up.  Not that far away if you are coming back to Dallas from Austin
> 
> This was $670
> 
> View attachment 4881054


Does the zipper stick on this? I just had to exchange mine for something else as it was a pain to open and close. I love this bag.


----------



## rowdy3

dpgyrl026 said:


> Just came back from San Marcos outlet and picked this up.  Not that far away if you are coming back to Dallas from Austin
> 
> This was $670
> 
> View attachment 4881054



Lol I went to the outlets today and my sis fell in love with that purse but decided not to get it. Today they had a few items with an extra 20% off good til Friday. The men’s had some nice loafers for $280. The saks outlet is going out of business and they had a Gucci woman’s scarf for $98.


----------



## ProShopper1

Does anyone have a SA in the Woodbury Commons outlet?  I've been trying to call for weeks but I just keep getting their voicemail


----------



## baghagg

ProShopper1 said:


> Does anyone have a SA in the Woodbury Commons outlet?  I've been trying to call for weeks but I just keep getting their voicemail


I haven't tried lately, but I remember trying to call there approx 2 years ago and having the same issue, not sure what's up there..


----------



## lucydee

Nobody picks up the phone.  Ever since Eric the store manager left in January, its been terrible.  No one seems to care about the calls coming in.


----------



## MoMo27

MoMo27 said:


> Hi, just checking if anyone has an SA at the Gucci outlet in Texas or Georgia. Let me know, thanks.


Does anyone have an SA at the Gucci outlet in Cabazon? I've tried calling for weeks and no one picks up.


----------



## topglamchic

lucydee said:


> Nobody picks up the phone.  Ever since Eric the store manager left in January, its been terrible.  No one seems to care about the calls coming in.




Eric, was great!  He actually moved to become the manager at the Wrentham outlets in Massachusetts.  I hunted him down!


----------



## gucci girl

Would anyone mind sharing their SA info, I’m trying to purchase this backpack seen recently in outlets.... I’ve been calling Woodbury for 3 days straight and no one picks up


----------



## topglamchic

gucci girl said:


> Would anyone mind sharing their SA info, I’m trying to purchase this backpack seen recently in outlets.... I’ve been calling Woodbury for 3 days straight and no one picks up




What I have done in the past is called a different gucci outlet that is less popular.  It is very hard to get through at Woodbury.


----------



## Diva Divina

Does Gucci still run a December sale? I recall long ago there was a link to a private sale circulated prior to the general sale. Do they still do that?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Diva Divina said:


> Does Gucci still run a December sale? I recall long ago there was a link to a private sale circulated prior to the general sale. Do they still do that?


A lot of Gucci merchandise is popping up in off discount stores. I used to get those sales links also.


----------



## Venessa84

Diva Divina said:


> Does Gucci still run a December sale? I recall long ago there was a link to a private sale circulated prior to the general sale. Do they still do that?



From my understanding, they no longer do those sales. Less popular items end up at the outlet but you can find some random pieces at NM, Saks, and Nordstroms sometimes.


----------



## LVkitty

I found this baby at an OffSaks near me the other day.


----------



## lamaste_in_bed

Hi Everyone, I am a long time lurker and really new here. I live in Oregon with no outlets nearby. Would anyone have a contact for a SA that can send image of their collection, take payment over phone and willing to ship it? I am really new to this, any other recommendation on how to buy from outlet when you don't live near it?


----------



## griffin123

hello all, looking to give the wife a black marmont bag. Question I have is:
full price at regular store 
OR
drive 1.25 hours to an outlet store?

Will I save some $$$ driving to the outlet?


----------



## averagejoe

griffin123 said:


> hello all, looking to give the wife a black marmont bag. Question I have is:
> full price at regular store
> OR
> drive 1.25 hours to an outlet store?
> 
> Will I save some $$$ driving to the outlet?


The outlet doesn't sell the same styles as the regular store. The outlet has more colourful versions of the Marmont from past seasons, including potentially the velvet and metallic ones, but they won't have anything that is still sold for full price at their regular stores.

If she wants the black leather Marmont bag, then I suggest going to the regular store.


----------



## nycmeeb

averagejoe said:


> The outlet doesn't sell the same styles as the regular store. The outlet has more colourful versions of the Marmont from past seasons, including potentially the velvet and metallic ones, but they won't have anything that is still sold for full price at their regular stores.
> 
> If she wants the black leather Marmont bag, then I suggest going to the regular store.



not always true, i've seen black marmont bags at the outlet in my state. i was just there a few months ago.


----------



## averagejoe

nycmeeb said:


> not always true, i've seen black marmont bags at the outlet in my state. i was just there a few months ago.


The black leather quilted ones that are still on the website? Unless they are doing the same thing as the Balenciaga outlets where they have full priced merchandise in store, I have never personally seen the black ones that are still full price on the Gucci website (or in regular boutiques) going on sale at the outlet.


----------



## nycmeeb

averagejoe said:


> The black leather quilted ones that are still on the website? Unless they are doing the same thing as the Balenciaga outlets where they have full priced merchandise in store, I have never personally seen the black ones that are still full price on the Gucci website (or in regular boutiques) going on sale at the outlet.


yep, i specifically remember they had the black marmont backpack since i was on the hunt for a new backpack. i just checked the gucci website and it's the same one they're selling right now (but it's sold out on the site). granted i don't think the discount was very steep but i was very surprised to see it. could be the exception, not the rule.


----------



## averagejoe

nycmeeb said:


> yep, i specifically remember they had the black marmont backpack since i was on the hunt for a new backpack. i just checked the gucci website and it's the same one they're selling right now (but it's sold out on the site). granted i don't think the discount was very steep but i was very surprised to see it. could be the exception, not the rule.


I thought you meant the Marmont flap bag. 

Older items on the Gucci website, even some that are at the outlet, can be sometimes found using a Google search. They usually show that the item is not available in my experience.


----------



## Peter Pan1

I was just looking on the Gucci website for some Mickey items when I noticed they are now completely gone. Only Donald is on there now

I'm hoping this means they will be going to the outlets soon! Anyone have any insight on this?
How long does it normally take for a collection to go from store to outlet? Dying to buy a few more pieces for my collection!!


----------



## Peter Pan1

I'm hearing that collabs like this normally go to the employee sale website- which I didn't know was a thing.
Anyone else hear this??


----------



## noellesmommy

@Peter Pan1 thanks for putting this question out there. I'm a huge Disney fan and was wondering about this myself! Would love to add one or more items from the collection to my own collection, but not at full retail price. I did see the beige shoulder bag pop up at a sale price on an Instagram "deal finder" account's feed, but it was already sold out by the time I saw it.


----------



## Peter Pan1

noellesmommy said:


> @Peter Pan1 thanks for putting this question out there. I'm a huge Disney fan and was wondering about this myself! Would love to add one or more items from the collection to my own collection, but not at full retail price. I did see the beige shoulder bag pop up at a sale price on an Instagram "deal finder" account's feed, but it was already sold out by the time I saw it.


Yes! I’m always on the hunt for some Disney items Especially now that I was laid off by Disney

I’m new to the Instagram deal pages. Do they post deals that they see or are they trying to sell the product themselves? If the latter it would make me nervous if the product was authentic or not!


----------



## noellesmommy

Peter Pan1 said:


> Yes! I’m always on the hunt for some Disney items Especially now that I was laid off by Disney
> 
> I’m new to the Instagram deal pages. Do they post deals that they see or are they trying to sell the product themselves? If the latter it would make me nervous if the product was authentic or not!


Specifically, it's an account I follow on Instagram that alerts people to deals on store websites -- Nordstrom, Saks, Neimans, Farfetch, etc. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the name here or not??? (I know some message boards have rules against that). So no, the person isn't actually selling anything herself...she's just kind of a "deal finder" who posts the links to the deals and, I assume, receives a small commission if someone clicks the link and makes a purchase. I thought I was good at finding things...but she's truly a master! 

I'm so sorry that you were laid off by Disney...this pandemic has been so hard on so many...truly just devastating impacts on people. My family and I typically travel to WDW a few times a year, and when we used to live in SoCal we had APs and visited the parks several times a month. We haven't been since the pandemic began -- have had to cancel a couple of scheduled trips...and miss it so much.


----------



## Peter Pan1

Ah good to know- thank you for explaining!
And thank you so much! Hopefully the magic will be back soon


----------



## DooneyBear

I had this same question! I really want the shoulder bag... it was up on Jomashop for an amazing price but I was afraid to buy from them. Now I regret it. Would love to get it direct from Gucci at a discount but I wonder if it is possible...


----------



## DooneyBear

I talked to someone from the outlet and they said they do expect the Mickey stuff to end up there but no info on when


----------



## LuxeDivaNYC

I was looking at this last week and an associate from Gucci at Nordstrom said they could get it for me and then this week when I called back to purchase, they said it was all pulled from the stores and they couldn't even order at all!  She did say it was going to the warehouse/outlet but had no idea how to get inventory or order.
In a panic I called Gucci and they were able to track down one of the bags I wanted and ship it.  I'd still like to find some other pieces if they go to the outlet, but don't know how to go about hunting it down!  What does everyone think about places like TheRealReal and Jomashop?  Are they authentic?


----------



## DooneyBear

I think I would feel OK buying from TheRealReal. They even have a partnership with Gucci, I believe.

Jomashop... well there are plenty of threads in this forum that say they are legit but I was uncomfortable buying from them. There are some pretty scathing reviews online.

Either way you take a risk.


----------



## snibor

LuxeDivaNYC said:


> I was looking at this last week and an associate from Gucci at Nordstrom said they could get it for me and then this week when I called back to purchase, they said it was all pulled from the stores and they couldn't even order at all!  She did say it was going to the warehouse/outlet but had no idea how to get inventory or order.
> In a panic I called Gucci and they were able to track down one of the bags I wanted and ship it.  I'd still like to find some other pieces if they go to the outlet, but don't know how to go about hunting it down!  What does everyone think about places like TheRealReal and Jomashop?  Are they authentic?


Real real has had many problems with authenticity. Do a google search you will find many news articles about the issues they have.  I have bought from them but I will only buy lower priced items (like Rebecca Minkoff).  I personally wouldn’t buy a high end brand because of the problems they’ve had authenticating.   I trust fashionphile more but their prices are often way too high and not worth it.  I’ve only heard good things about Jomashop.


----------



## Bluepup18

I am looking for these do you think they will be at an outlet?


----------



## Peter Pan1

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 4977774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for these do you think they will be at an outlet?


*

I recently saw those, as well as the other two patterns on RueLaLa.. keep an eye out there too! I want to say they were in the 589-609$ range


----------



## Peter Pan1

LuxeDivaNYC said:


> I was looking at this last week and an associate from Gucci at Nordstrom said they could get it for me and then this week when I called back to purchase, they said it was all pulled from the stores and they couldn't even order at all!  She did say it was going to the warehouse/outlet but had no idea how to get inventory or order.
> In a panic I called Gucci and they were able to track down one of the bags I wanted and ship it.  I'd still like to find some other pieces if they go to the outlet, but don't know how to go about hunting it down!  What does everyone think about places like TheRealReal and Jomashop?  Are they authentic?




Funny- I was just looking on the Norstrom and Saks website for any bags and there were zero bags... only shoes and such. Wonder if something is going on


----------



## papertiger

Peter Pan1 said:


> Yes! I’m always on the hunt for some Disney items Especially now that I was laid off by Disney
> 
> I’m new to the Instagram deal pages. Do they post deals that they see or are they trying to sell the product themselves? If the latter it would make me nervous if the product was authentic or not!



I am so sorry you were laid off, so sorry. 

I must say you're very loyal to still want to look at Disney characters. 

Please be very careful about buying from any dealers on Insta, FB etc. 

Never mind the website, many Gucci's employees are still working remotely and may still have the Disney and it's  likely stock has not already been redistributed. Contact your SA/SM via store numbers and let them know what you're looking for via code and/or description. 

Gucci has its own outlets and has a deal with TRR.  YOOX often buys from 3rd party retailers.


----------



## DooneyBear

For those that are more versed on Gucci... is there one outlet that gets better stock than another? I called many times but no one ever picks up the phone.

Do you think the items will be the same at the outlet or “made for” the outlet?

Any idea about what the discount would be when they do show up?


----------



## snibor

DooneyBear said:


> For those that are more versed on Gucci... is there one outlet that gets better stock than another? I called many times but no one ever picks up the phone.
> 
> Do you think the items will be the same at the outlet or “made for” the outlet?
> 
> Any idea about what the discount would be when they do show up?


Regular items that end up at the outlet are usually 30% off.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Would you say that Gucci Outlets sell certain items that are made for their outlets only?
Is the quality worse in the outlets?
What are your findings?
Feel free to also share photos for examples


----------



## cerulean blue

yes. Gucci sells a mix of items that come from their main stores (previous seasons) and items made specifically for outlets.

I have not found their quality to be worse from outlets. I bought a bag once because I liked the look of it. I had no issues with it and I was not careful with it. I had always felt the stuff made specifically for Gucci outlets are cheaper (but in general they're still expensive IMO) because they're more simplistic in design, so less labor and effort.

But I usually shop outlets for items from previous seasons.


----------



## snibor

Yes they sell items made for outlet.  They also sell regular store items. Quality is just as good.  I’ve purchase both.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Thank you two for replying! 
I asking mainly because i recently became really invested in the Outlets subjects and tried to investigate alittle as to why these items so cheaper. Yes, some are past season but why make certain items for outlets only and i found this video:



And this pretty much made me email Gucci, in response to my questions they said,
“The quality in items from our direct Gucci stores and Gucci Outlets are just the same. There is no difference in the make of the items or no irregularities. Our outlet items are simply items from our previous seasons. While our direct stores and online carry our most popular  and/or current season items , our outlets usually carry items that are from 2 years ago or more depending on the popularity of the item.”

But i just felt there was something they arent mentioning, so i wanted to post this thread and ask the community.


----------



## snibor

Ricks Krispies said:


> Thank you two for replying!
> I asking mainly because i recently became really invested in the Outlets subjects and tried to investigate alittle as to why these items so cheaper. Yes, some are past season but why make certain items for outlets only and i found this video:
> 
> 
> 
> And this pretty much made me email Gucci, in response to my questions they said,
> “The quality in items from our direct Gucci stores and Gucci Outlets are just the same. There is no difference in the make of the items or no irregularities. Our outlet items are simply items from our previous seasons. While our direct stores and online carry our most popular  and/or current season items , our outlets usually carry items that are from 2 years ago or more depending on the popularity of the item.”
> 
> But i just felt there was something they arent mentioning, so i wanted to post this thread and ask the community.



I didn’t watch the video you posted but they often use left over materials to make outlet pieces.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

snibor said:


> I didn’t watch the video you posted but they often use left over materials to make outlet pieces.



Oh, yeah!
I did hear something like that too.
I just feel like it’s usually white lies companies say.


----------



## averagejoe

Ricks Krispies said:


> Thank you two for replying!
> I asking mainly because i recently became really invested in the Outlets subjects and tried to investigate alittle as to why these items so cheaper. Yes, some are past season but why make certain items for outlets only and i found this video:
> 
> 
> 
> And this pretty much made me email Gucci, in response to my questions they said,
> “The quality in items from our direct Gucci stores and Gucci Outlets are just the same. There is no difference in the make of the items or no irregularities. Our outlet items are simply items from our previous seasons. While our direct stores and online carry our most popular  and/or current season items , our outlets usually carry items that are from 2 years ago or more depending on the popularity of the item.”
> 
> But i just felt there was something they arent mentioning, so i wanted to post this thread and ask the community.



I disagree with many of the points this person made in the video. For instance, she claims that the GG woven canvas (which they now call Original GG Canvas) is an outlet material while full price stores have Gucci Supreme coated canvas, although this is simply untrue. Gucci has used the woven canvas for years and years, and appears in some full priced styles still. Just check some of their older Sukey styles. In fact, several of their current men's items feature this woven canvas.

The GG Supreme coated canvas is not comparable, as she is comparing a tapestry-like textile with PVC.

She claimed that the grained leather of the Soho Disco is higher quality than the trim on her outlet bag, which she claims uses cheaper leather found on outlet pieces. Also not true. Gucci uses different leathers on different bags, depending on the style. Some bags have a stiff leather that looks like a buffalo grain is pressed into it, while others use a softer larger-grain leather, at both the outlet and in full-price boutiques. There are several other leathers that Gucci uses too.

It actually annoys me that so many YouTubers spread misinformation based on their very limited knowledge of the brand. They also misinform people about markers for authenticity, causing consumers to doubt their purchase of authentic pre-loved bags and creating nightmares for the customers and the legitimate sellers.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

averagejoe said:


> I disagree with many of the points this person made in the video. For instance, she claims that the GG woven canvas (which they now call Original GG Canvas) is an outlet material while full price stores have Gucci Supreme coated canvas, although this is simply untrue. Gucci has used the woven canvas for years and years, and appears in some full priced styles still. Just check some of their older Sukey styles. In fact, several of their current men's items feature this woven canvas.
> 
> The GG Supreme coated canvas is not comparable, as she is comparing a tapestry-like textile with PVC.
> 
> She claimed that the grained leather of the Soho Disco is higher quality than the trim on her outlet bag, which she claims uses cheaper leather found on outlet pieces. Also not true. Gucci uses different leathers on different bags, depending on the style. Some bags have a stiff leather that looks like a buffalo grain is pressed into it, while others use a softer larger-grain leather, at both the outlet and in full-price boutiques. There are several other leathers that Gucci uses too.
> 
> It actually annoys me that so many YouTubers spread misinformation based on their very limited knowledge of the brand. They also misinform people about markers for authenticity, causing consumers to doubt their purchase of authentic pre-loved bags and creating nightmares for the customers and the legitimate sellers.



I agree. 
I was conflicted on some of the statements she made on the hardware too @8:08 exactly, but ive seen that exact GG style hardware on Gucci’s website for example on men’s belts.
Thank you so much for your informative reply!


----------



## jaskg144

Gucci's made-for-outlet items are not the same quality as their main line products IMO. 

When you look at the items in person you can tell that corners have been cut on things like the way they're sewn and the lining of bags in order to save money. Gucci's leather is great whether it is outlet-only or main line, so you would still be getting quality, just not as much as you would if you were to buy a main line, full price item (which is to be expected with any product made and marketed at a lower price).


----------



## Ricks Krispies

jasmynh1 said:


> Gucci's made-for-outlet items are not the same quality as their main line products IMO.
> 
> When you look at the items in person you can tell that corners have been cut on things like the way they're sewn and the lining of bags in order to save money. Gucci's leather is great whether it is outlet-only or main line, so you would still be getting quality, just not as much as you would if you were to buy a main line, full price item (which is to be expected with any product made and marketed at a lower price).



Very interesting!
Thanks for that reply!
Feel free to share some comparison pictures if you ever get the chance.


----------



## snibor

jasmynh1 said:


> Gucci's made-for-outlet items are not the same quality as their main line products IMO.
> 
> When you look at the items in person you can tell that corners have been cut on things like the way they're sewn and the lining of bags in order to save money. Gucci's leather is great whether it is outlet-only or main line, so you would still be getting quality, just not as much as you would if you were to buy a main line, full price item (which is to be expected with any product made and marketed at a lower price).


I don’t agree. Maybe it depends on the bags?  I’ve had outlet purchases that have been used to death with no issues and regular purchases from store that wore terribly.  I’ve also had regular purchases from store that didn’t wear terribly but I’ve never had any issues with made for outlet purchases.


----------



## lucydee

I have had only positive experience with the Gucci Outlets.  I have many full price Gucci boutique bags that I purchased for 30% off at the outlet and when they hold holiday sales events like they did this past summer, I got another tote that was still full price at Saks and Bloomingdales.  I love the outlets bec I love a bargain on a designer handbag!  My Gucci Blooms Collection came from the outlets and most recently purchased a Marmont handbag and a red Flora tote at a discount price.  Here is a pic of my last purchase at the outlet.  This tote was still selling at Saks and Bloomingdales for 1,980.00 plus tax.  I got this tote for 600.00 less and I love it!






						Gucci Ophidia GG Flora Medium Tote | SaksFifthAvenue
					

Buy Gucci Ophidia GG Flora Medium Tote at SaksFifthAvenue. Shop our collection of Gucci Totes online and get free shipping!




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## Searno29

In my experience the specific MFO items are constructed differently like @jasmynh1 states. The hardware feels less substantial and the lining of the bag I am familiar with is different (canvas) to a boutique bag (suede like). This is not to say that a MFO bag is terrible quality, the oppsosite really. I think they’re great quality for the price paid; but it’s not the same as spending £1500+ compared to something along the £800 mark. I think you could have the misfortune of having a bag with quality issues regardless of the price paid for an item as is rampant with many brands on this forum.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

lucydee said:


> I have had only positive experience with the Gucci Outlets.  I have many full price Gucci boutique bags that I purchased for 30% off at the outlet and when they hold holiday sales events like they did this past summer, I got another tote that was still full price at Saks and Bloomingdales.  I love the outlets bec I love a bargain on a designer handbag!  My Gucci Blooms Collection came from the outlets and most recently purchased a Marmont handbag and a red Flora tote at a discount price.  Here is a pic of my last purchase at the outlet.  This tote was still selling at Saks and Bloomingdales for 1,980.00 plus tax.  I got this tote for 600.00 less and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Ophidia GG Flora Medium Tote | SaksFifthAvenue
> 
> 
> Buy Gucci Ophidia GG Flora Medium Tote at SaksFifthAvenue. Shop our collection of Gucci Totes online and get free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com



Great Find!
Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## jaskg144

snibor said:


> I don’t agree. Maybe it depends on the bags?  I’ve had outlet purchases that have been used to death with no issues and regular purchases from store that wore terribly.  I’ve also had regular purchases from store that didn’t wear terribly but I’ve never had any issues with made for outlet purchases.



Yes absolutely, it differs from bag to bag, just like with any brand - outlet or not.  I have outlet pieces  that have worn amazingly, then items from the normal  stores that have worn badly.


----------



## Mcaldwell190

Ricks Krispies said:


> Would you say that Gucci Outlets sell certain items that are made for their outlets only?
> Is the quality worse in the outlets?
> What are your findings?
> Feel free to also share photos for examples


I bought what had to be last tian Boston bag at a Gucci outlet last year. They do have a whole line of items in Guccisima leather that looked simple but very well made that were reasonably priced as compared to the boutique. However, I never saw those items at the boutique either. I’ve also bought some flats that I do not recall aeeing at the boutique. All in all is a great idea to shop at Gucci outlets.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I bought what had to be last tian Boston bag at a Gucci outlet last year. They do have a whole line of items in Guccisima leather that looked simple but very well made that were reasonably priced as compared to the boutique. However, I never saw those items at the boutique either. I’ve also bought some flats that I do not recall aeeing at the boutique. All in all is a great idea to shop at Gucci outlets.



Wow! Very informative!
Great find too!
Yes, i do also recall seeing some items that were also similar and also some items that ive never seen at the boutique as well, which made me believe that some items are just made for the outlets.
Thank you again!


----------



## snibor

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I bought what had to be last tian Boston bag at a Gucci outlet last year. They do have a whole line of items in Guccisima leather that looked simple but very well made that were reasonably priced as compared to the boutique. However, I never saw those items at the boutique either. I’ve also bought some flats that I do not recall aeeing at the boutique. All in all is a great idea to shop at Gucci outlets.


Love this bag!  I always loved the tian print.


----------



## IntheOcean

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I bought what had to be last tian Boston bag at a Gucci outlet last year. They do have a whole line of items in Guccisima leather that looked simple but very well made that were reasonably priced as compared to the boutique. However, I never saw those items at the boutique either. I’ve also bought some flats that I do not recall aeeing at the boutique. All in all is a great idea to shop at Gucci outlets.


Wow, stunning bag! Not usually into prints, but Gucci does them wonderfully.


----------



## lucydee

Mcaldwell190 said:


> I bought what had to be last tian Boston bag at a Gucci outlet last year. They do have a whole line of items in Guccisima leather that looked simple but very well made that were reasonably priced as compared to the boutique. However, I never saw those items at the boutique either. I’ve also bought some flats that I do not recall aeeing at the boutique. All in all is a great idea to shop at Gucci outlets.


Great bag! Love Gucci prints!


----------



## dove221

I have purchased at both the outlet and Saks, Nordstrom etc. and I don't think the quality is any different. However, I do think the styles are definitely a bit older or different. There is nothing wrong with that since I find Gucci to be timeless. Every now and then I see items that are in the high end stores at the outlet obviously priced for a lesser amount. Most of my purchases are from the shoe selection- they have the greatest selection on shoes at the outlet near my home! Ex. I have purchased a few pairs of the Princetowns in different prints which were from a season or two ago, but absolutely love them and would do it again in a heartbeat! I also have a few really cute purses from the outlet as well which I love too! Don't let the "outlet" store name fool you, it opens up more variety to you as the consumer as well as the brand.


----------



## dove221

averagejoe said:


> I disagree with many of the points this person made in the video. For instance, she claims that the GG woven canvas (which they now call Original GG Canvas) is an outlet material while full price stores have Gucci Supreme coated canvas, although this is simply untrue. Gucci has used the woven canvas for years and years, and appears in some full priced styles still. Just check some of their older Sukey styles. In fact, several of their current men's items feature this woven canvas.
> 
> The GG Supreme coated canvas is not comparable, as she is comparing a tapestry-like textile with PVC.
> 
> She claimed that the grained leather of the Soho Disco is higher quality than the trim on her outlet bag, which she claims uses cheaper leather found on outlet pieces. Also not true. Gucci uses different leathers on different bags, depending on the style. Some bags have a stiff leather that looks like a buffalo grain is pressed into it, while others use a softer larger-grain leather, at both the outlet and in full-price boutiques. There are several other leathers that Gucci uses too.
> 
> It actually annoys me that so many YouTubers spread misinformation based on their very limited knowledge of the brand. They also misinform people about markers for authenticity, causing consumers to doubt their purchase of authentic pre-loved bags and creating nightmares for the customers and the legitimate sellers.


I have the Sukey bag and I love it! It was my first Gucci bag  and I still see that print everywhere.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

dove221 said:


> I have purchased at both the outlet and Saks, Nordstrom etc. and I don't think the quality is any different. However, I do think the styles are definitely a bit older or different. There is nothing wrong with that since I find Gucci to be timeless. Every now and then I see items that are in the high end stores at the outlet obviously priced for a lesser amount. Most of my purchases are from the shoe selection- they have the greatest selection on shoes at the outlet near my home! Ex. I have purchased a few pairs of the Princetowns in different prints which were from a season or two ago, but absolutely love them and would do it again in a heartbeat! I also have a few really cute purses from the outlet as well which I love too! Don't let the "outlet" store name fool you, it opens up more variety to you as the consumer as well as the brand.


I agree!
I recently found and bought these two pairs from the outlet and was shocked, felt so lucky!


----------



## gucci girl

Any one have a good sales associate ? Looking to purchase the marmont backpack, I saw it at Woodbury a couple of months ago, but now can’t get anyone to pick up the phone, texted my usual but she’s giving me a run around..... appreciated in advance


----------



## NoKnockOffs

Hello Gucci lovers ❤,

The Gucci Outlet at the Bluegrass Outlets in Shelbyville, KY is permanently closed.  No announcements made to public.  I was there in November, and I stopped by last weekend to find it was closed.


----------



## Rachelkelter

LVkitty said:


> I found this baby at an OffSaks near me the other day.


Love it!!


----------



## Rachelkelter

I don’t know about the made for outlet things but o have picked up some incredible past season pieces at the outlet. These are runway items that originally cost $2-3k which I was able to purchase for in the hundreds. Pretty amazing deals. I personally probably wouldn’t buy a made for outlet bag or anything but I might buy a wallet or something or perhaps a belt.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Rachelkelter said:


> I don’t know about the made for outlet things but o have picked up some incredible past season pieces at the outlet. These are runway items that originally cost $2-3k which I was able to purchase for in the hundreds. Pretty amazing deals. I personally probably wouldn’t buy a made for outlet bag or anything but I might buy a wallet or something or perhaps a belt.


Amazing!
Feel free to share some photos of those Runway pieces!
I would love to see them!


----------



## pandorabox

nygrl said:


> I remember Gucci used to do sales on the Disco on their own website several years back but it was usually for seasonal colors. I don't believe they produce as many colors anymore, and I haven't seen the Disco on sale for a while now. I purchased mine in Switzerland a few years ago before the price increase, and saved a bit that way.


Yes they used to do sales at least twice a year on the seasonal colors. The staple ones rarely went on sale unless they were discontinuing the color. They no longer produce them like they used to, I miss a lot of the SOHO line and loved the DISCO and the Tote style. Also loved their suede. I wish they had more of them. Now it is just like 3 of them in staple colors.


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, any updates on items being at an outlet? Th


----------



## LadyInRed167

I tried to go to the Gucci outlet the other day on Vacation but that line was so long and the hubby wasn’t going to wait. I was so disappointed.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

LadyInRed167 said:


> I tried to go to the Gucci outlet the other day on Vacation but that line was so long and the hubby wasn’t going to wait. I was so disappointed.


It can get very, very long. It is best to get there about 20-30 minutes before opening.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

I agree.
Those lines are about 1 hour and 20 minutes wait long.
You definitely have to arrive early for those lines.


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, does anyone have a sales associate at the outlet in Simpson ville Kentucky?


----------



## 8teen

Ricks Krispies said:


> I agree!
> I recently found and bought these two pairs from the outlet and was shocked, felt so lucky!
> View attachment 4986526
> View attachment 4986533
> View attachment 4986534


Saw your post and remembered that I saw Flashtreks with a good discount here:








						Gucci Flashtrek Crystal Embellished Platform Sneakers Shoes
					

Shop authentic Gucci Flashtrek Crystal Embellished Platform Sneakers Shoes on Sale on MonaLisaLikes.com & other premium designers




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## Ricks Krispies

8teen said:


> Saw your post and remembered that I saw Flashtreks with a good discount here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Flashtrek Crystal Embellished Platform Sneakers Shoes
> 
> 
> Shop authentic Gucci Flashtrek Crystal Embellished Platform Sneakers Shoes on Sale on MonaLisaLikes.com & other premium designers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monalisalikes.com



Thanks for sharing! 
Ive seen those before. I was never into the embellished style and the low tops either also the price (in my opinion) seems Incredibly ridiculous on that website even with the “30%” (i write that in quotes because those shoes arent already meant to be $787.50 but its just a trick to make you believe it’s a deal. I think i got mine for $500? I honestly dont remember. I just grabbed them and took them to the register without checking the price because i liked them so much lol


----------



## LVobsessed2018

Does anyone have an outlet sales associate they use? Location doesn't matter since it will be shipped. Please please please


----------



## Shiny lv

Gucci ophidia on sale at Jomashop! 





						Gucci Ophidia Small Shoulder Bag
					

Shop for Ophidia Small Shoulder Bag by Gucci at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




					www.jomashop.com


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, looking for these


----------



## popartist

Hit the Woodbury Commons outlet today for the first time in a long time, I swear all the ratchet people that used to frequent Secaucus are going there now, I feel for the sales associates there, some people were treating them terrible.  But, they actually had some good boutique bag stock (various burgundy and blue Ophidia, and some Arlis)!  I scored my first boutique bag deal - a small Ophidia dome in blue - I am quite pleased!  I really was only there just to look...then again you look in case there's the rare great deal, and today there was!


----------



## Birgitta123

Hey! Im quite new with Gucci, preferred Louis Vuitton before. Now I have found myself looking out for Gucci shawls and scarfs for a while and was wondering whether someone here knows or has any tips in finding these scarfs/shawls in sale. Unfortunately I'm from Finland and there's no outlet here.. Does anybody know any webpages from which there would be possibilities to find some nice sales?


----------



## noellesmommy

Hi everyone! I'm new to Gucci but wanted to let you know about a great deal I just got. I'm a US resident and happened to pop on the Harrods website the other day looking for something entirely unrelated, and I decided to check out what Gucci merch they stocked online. To my total shock, despite none of it being advertised as "sale" prices, they had many Gucci shoes at prices well below retail, including a few current season items. I was very skeptical and nervous about ordering, including whether I'd be charged duties later that would negate the reduced price, but I am thrilled to say I received a pair of the 2" heeled Gucci Marmont loafers the other day, and they are absolutely perfect! I know these shoes have been out for quite a while and maybe many people are "over" the look, but I still love them and think they're very classic. They're currently in stock at Nordstrom for $830, but I got them from Harrods for $569 plus $31.80 shipping, so just over $600! (Plus, I will be getting 2% cash back from Rakuten...yay!) They arrived to me in about 8 business days in perfect condition, in the Gucci box, with the little dustbags and authenticity card included. And the best news is, despite my feet being very wide (D width left foot/C width right foot), they fit like a dream in my normal size of 6.5/36.5 and are so comfy! I will attach a photo later tonight when I get home, but I thought that this deal (and the others Harrods has) was too good to not pass on to my TPF friends. . Hope this helps someone!

Edited to add photos. I haven't had a chance to wear these out anywhere yet, but I am so in love with them!!! I totally understand the hype on these (from several years ago, lol!) now! Plenty of stores are still selling them (and even "preselling" them), so I decided they're a classic and I will wear them until I've worn them out.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Has anyone been to the Chicago/Rosemont outlet recently? Wondering if I should make a trip soon!


----------



## Loriad

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Has anyone been to the Chicago/Rosemont outlet recently? Wondering if I should make a trip soon!


I went a couple months ago. Long line! They moved to a different location in the mall. Didn't see anything I had to have but it's always fun to look. Going again in a couple weeks.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Has anyone been to the outlet lately and seen any of the Disney collaboration pieces? I have been wondering if they will hit the outlets soon


----------



## Designer Patroit

chelsmcfarland said:


> Has anyone been to the outlet lately and seen any of the Disney collaboration pieces? I have been wondering if they will hit the outlets soon


No thanks, Disney is beyond nefarious since the beginning. I will not buy, watch, or support.


----------



## VodooDoll

DooneyBear said:


> I talked to someone from the outlet and they said they do expect the Mickey stuff to end up there but no info on when


Any update?


----------



## VodooDoll

Looking for Mickey Items as well. If they are at a known location please let me know!


----------



## DooneyBear

VodooDoll said:


> Any update?


Nope. They never contacted me and never answer their phone. I gave up.


----------



## Loriad

I was at the outlet in Chicago Tuesday and didn't see any Disney.


----------



## spartanwoman

I will be at Vineland in about 3 weeks and can take a look for you.


----------



## Diva Divina

Does Gucci have in store or online sales in Spring/summer?


----------



## Moxisox

Diva Divina said:


> Does Gucci have in store or online sales in Spring/summer?


They had a private sale last summer. Haven’t heard anything for this year yet.


----------



## nadir74

I’m in Italy, I’ll check at McArthur’s and Glen in Serravalle as soon as I go there


----------



## beccaaat16

Has the Soho Disco bag in black ever gone on sale during Gucci's private sale?  And how do you gain access to the private sale?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I visited the Gucci outlet in Orlando and bought a camera bag for $720. This is my second Gucci bag (next to the first). The sales associate was very helpful and patient as I tried on several bags. I didn’t know what would be available so this is my first purchase with zero advance research.

the store did have Disney themed goods.


----------



## Bluepup18

Love_N_Lune said:


> I visited the Gucci outlet in Orlando and bought a camera bag for $720. This is my second Gucci bag (next to the first). The sales associate was very helpful and patient as I tried on several bags. I didn’t know what would be available so this is my first purchase with zero advance research.
> 
> the store did have Disney themed goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087667


 What Disney items ? Thanks


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Bluepup18 said:


> What Disney items ? Thanks


Sweaters, jacket, small suitcase, wallets that I recall


----------



## Bluepup18

Love_N_Lune said:


> Sweaters, jacket, small suitcase, wallets that I recall


Did they have the ace sneakers? Thanks


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Bluepup18 said:


> Did they have the ace sneakers? Thanks


They had sneakers with Disney print


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Love_N_Lune said:


> They had sneakers with Disney print


Wonderful! Did you by chance get the contact information or the SA that helped you?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

No.


----------



## spartanwoman

I was at Vineland in Orlando this weekend and they have a TON of Mickey at the Gucci outlet! I took pics but just call them and they can ship to you. The clothes are all tops/jackets. They have all the bags in the pics plus the tennies and some silver jewelry that I did not get pics of. John is one of the managers if you want to ask for him specifically…he is great!


----------



## Bluepup18

spartanwoman said:


> I was at Vineland in Orlando this weekend and they have a TON of Mickey at the Gucci outlet! I took pics but just call them and they can ship to you. The clothes are all tops/jackets. They have all the bags in the pics plus the tennies and some silver jewelry that I did not get pics of. John is one of the managers if you want to ask for him specifically…he is great!


 what is the discount for the items? Thanks


----------



## Rachelkelter

My outlet SA told me the Disney stuff was still full price but that was a few months ago. Not sure if anything is changed by now.


Bluepup18 said:


> what is the discount for the items? Thanks


----------



## dove221

Picked up these sandals at the San Francisco Outlets. They were under $300. Thought they were cute! However they look a bit like Guess which has me thrown off


----------



## dazedreamer

Moxisox said:


> They had a private sale last summer. Haven’t heard anything for this year yet.


May i know if this is an online event?


----------



## averagejoe

dove221 said:


> Picked up these sandals at the San Francisco Outlets. They were under $300. Thought they were cute! However they look a bit like Guess which has me thrown off
> View attachment 5097323


Oh now that you put it this way, I do see that it looks a bit like Guess!


----------



## dove221

averagejoe said:


> Oh now that you put it this way, I do see that it looks a bit like Guess!


Yasss! It’s so annoying but at the time I didn’t totally realize that lol


----------



## Athingofbeauty

Used this seller before and I highly recommend. Some nice Gucci's currently on sale...








						Gucci - Buy Preloved Authentic Designer Used & Second Hand Bags, Wallets & Accessories.
					

Buy pre-owned authentic designer second hand Gucci bags, purses and accessories at the Nest, safe in the knowledge that everything is 100% authentic, 100% fabulous and always 100% honestly described.




					www.npnbags.co.uk


----------



## rowdy3

I went to the outlet in San Marcos 2 weeks ago and they had a 40% off rack for men. They had a few shirts, tees, jeans and sweaters. As I looked closer most of the merchandise had stains or holes in them. I wanted the disney hoodie but i had a eraser size hole near the shoulder.


----------



## dove221

rowdy3 said:


> I went to the outlet in San Marcos 2 weeks ago and they had a 40% off rack for men. They had a few shirts, tees, jeans and sweaters. As I looked closer most of the merchandise had stains or holes in them. I wanted the disney hoodie but i had a eraser size hole near the shoulder.


That’s too bad- wonder why so much damage.


----------



## dazedreamer

Hi all, does Gucci run any private sales/online sales?


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, any Disney stuff at the outlets on sale yet?


----------



## baghagg

dazedreamer said:


> Hi all, does Gucci run any private sales/online sales?


Not anymore..


----------



## lilapot

baghagg said:


> Not anymore..


Thanks for this. I have a few in my cart but been holding off checking out thinking they might have an online sale like Balenciaga.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

dazedreamer said:


> Hi all, does Gucci run any private sales/online sales?


They had one last year that I think you had to have a special invitation to. I haven't seen one come through this year yet.


----------



## dazedreamer

chelsmcfarland said:


> They had one last year that I think you had to have a special invitation to. I haven't seen one come through this year yet.


i see..  thank you!


----------



## Kitsune711

Hmmm, knowing this, does this mean the Jackie bag I just bought might be available next year at the outlets or is it certain stuff only?


----------



## snibor

Kitsune711 said:


> Hmmm, knowing this, does this mean the Jackie bag I just bought might be available next year at the outlets or is it certain stuff only?


Only select regular items make it to the outlets.  Sometimes it might be a particular color. It really depends.   Most regular items do not make it to outlets.  Outlets sell made for outlet items and a smaller amount of regular items (the bulk of handbags sold at outlets are made for outlets).  Regular house items sent to outlets are generally 30% off.  There’s no way of knowing what will end up there. Better to get what you want when you can imo.


----------



## melisande

Just a head's up that Love that Bag etc. (Canadian consignment company) has been posting quite a few newish Gucci bags and clothes, often at very reasonable prices. (Plus, in Canadian dollars).









						Buy & consign authentic preowned designer fashions - Love that Bag etc
					

We are Canada's online source for 100% authentic preowned designer handbags, clothing, shoes, and accessories sold on consignment. We offer top prices and consignment rates for all top designer brands. Discover luxury for less with Love that Bag etc.




					lovethatbagetc.com


----------



## Pinkandblueberries

Hi can I ask if Gucci Dionysus mini and small ever go on sale at the outlet?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## snibor

Pinkandblueberries said:


> Hi can I ask if Gucci Dionysus mini and small ever go on sale at the outlet?  Thanks in advance!


See my response to you in Dionysus thread.  A few pieces were previously sold at outlet but not your more common or popular Dionysus.  Have no idea what stock is like now.


----------



## popartist

The outlet has been quite good lately but you still won't find the classic styles there.  I went to Woodbury Common outlet a couple of weeks ago, they had a pretty good selection of regular line bags but in seasonal colors - like they had pretty much the full Baiadera stripe and GG Flora lines as shown in this blog post:  https://www.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-shoulder-bags/  The Baiadera shoulder bag in the post was $807 - almost $400 off the original price.  If I didn't hadn't just bought an Ophidia dome on my previous visit there, I might have bit on something.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

I went to the Cabazon outlets this past week and was incredibly disappointed. Their prices were at least double the cost of what you can find on Jomashop, Ssense, etc. I went the year before and it was way better!


----------



## azure5

averagejoe said:


> Oh now that you put it this way, I do see that it looks a bit like Guess!



If you wear them with an authentic Gucci bag, belt or other item, no problem. 

People will KNOW and the ones that don't...who cares?


----------



## cmCm743

Hello, I was wondering if anyone had advice on the best time of the year to buy a Gucci bag? Possible sales or discounts from any retailers such as Saks during holidays even? I have heard some online stores such as Matchesfashion or Net-a-Porter sometimes offer codes or even a small discount for downloading their app. I’m interested in buying my first Gucci bag but would like to take advantage of any discounts I may not know of. I’m eyeing the Marmont small camera bag and Dyonisus mini (not the super mini) but still looking at others too. Thanks!


----------



## rowdy3

Went to the store in San Marcos and they had a few good things for men. They had a Gucci Hawaii hoodie for $500, tees for $275 and a nice windbreaker for $800 from $1700.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Went to Gucci Outlet in Orlando yesterday to conduct an exchange. They were letting less people in than on Monday. They had full priced items such as Disney and clothing. I find their outlet prices acceptable.

I exchanged one ball cap made for outlet for another that was from the boutique at a lessor price point and picked up socks.


----------



## karen747

Would anyone be willing to share a sales associate info with me? I am in PA but I know they will ship. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1DaySoon

Does anyone have an out rep in Orlando that can tell me if they have any more of these fanny bags?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

The Orlando outlet is awful about following up or clearing their voicemail. However, I always find a deal when I visit the store.


----------



## pquiles

Planning to visit the outlet in San Antonio soon... Hoping to find a deal on a belt.


----------



## pquiles

rowdy3 said:


> I went to the outlet in San Marcos 2 weeks ago and they had a 40% off rack for men. They had a few shirts, tees, jeans and sweaters. As I looked closer most of the merchandise had stains or holes in them. I wanted the disney hoodie but i had a eraser size hole near the shoulder.


I have been intending to go out there... hopefully sometime soon I will visit.


----------



## Ginuwinewife

Love_N_Lune said:


> The Orlando outlet is awful about following up or clearing their voicemail. However, I always find a deal when I visit the store.



Hope i can find good deal when i go Friday


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Ginuwinewife said:


> Hope i can find good deal when i go Friday


I always find something


----------



## guccigg04

Love_N_Lune said:


> Went to Gucci Outlet in Orlando yesterday to conduct an exchange. They were letting less people in than on Monday. They had full priced items such as Disney and clothing. I find their outlet prices acceptable.
> 
> I exchanged one ball cap made for outlet for another that was from the boutique at a lessor price point and picked up socks.
> View attachment 5163117


I love the hat! I hoping to get one from me SA!


----------



## Fashionista365

Hi, does anyone have a reliable Gucci Cabazon SA'c contact info they could share? I am on the hunt for two specific items and no one ever picks up the general phone number.


----------



## snibor

Saks off fifth today.  Despite sign, nothing was $399 lol.


----------



## tas207

Hi does anyone have a Gucci outlet sales associate contact information by chance? Any store is fine as I am looking for a past season handbag and wanted to see if they had it in stock. Thank you in advance


----------



## palomabelle

topglamchic said:


> Feel free to message me for SA info at Gucci outlet.


Hi! I’m a newbie on mobile and I know I have limited access, so I’m wondering if that’s why I cannot send you a message? I created an account just to be able to send you a message, and now I don’t think I can. I was going to message you for your Gucci Outlet contact!


----------



## alwaysleatherweather

Happy New Year! Would anyone be willing to share their SA contact at Desert Hills outlet please? I’m visiting next week. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hq8

Hi for all any body know sites sell gucci bags on outlet?


----------



## HavPlenty

alwaysleatherweather said:


> Happy New Year! Would anyone be willing to share their SA contact at Desert Hills outlet please? I’m visiting next week. Thank you so much!


I just went there the day after Christmas. I don't have anyone's name. I really should have waited because the wait in line was over 2 hrs. I wanted to leave but didn't know when I would be able to get back out there. But the wait was worth it. Ended up with 2 pairs of shoes and sunglasses for 780


----------



## DooneyBear

VodooDoll said:


> Looking for Mickey Items as well. If they are at a known location please let me know!


I saw some people post videos on Youtube of the outlets in NYC and Orlando and they both had the Mickey Collection bags as of 3 months/1 month ago… but they were full price!


----------



## Hq8

Hello
I need help I want to order bag not available in store.. Now in outlet any trusted personal shopper or any way to order I try to contact Bicester Village but unfortunately the virtual shopping not included Gucci


----------



## alwaysleatherweather

DooneyBear said:


> I saw some people post videos on Youtube of the outlets in NYC and Orlando and they both had the Mickey Collection bags as of 3 months/1 month ago… but they were full price!


The Desert Hills location had a lot of Mickey items, including shoes, jackets and leather goods.


----------



## louislove29

Does anyone have contact info for Sawgrass Mills Gucci Outlet in Sunrise?


----------



## pursekitten

Frida Giannini for Gucci appreciation post from 1st Dibs. The print was originally commissioned by Rodolfo Gucci for Grace Kelly in 1966. I'm obsessed.

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...um-horsebit-convertible-clutch/id-v_13957902/


----------



## rowdy3

I’m on vacation and hit up the Gucci outlet in San Marcos. They have the Disney collection in stock. They have wallets, purses, guitar case, luggage, tshirts, shoes, hoodies, jackets and jeans. Don’t know if they offer a discount but the tees are $450, hoodies are $950 and the luggage $2000.


----------



## snibor

A lot of Gucci RTW at Nordstrom Rack.  I couldn’t take all photos but took what I could. A few children’s pieces mixed in. Nothing I was interested in. Was contemplating what this means for economy. Hmm..


----------



## baghagg

snibor said:


> A lot of Gucci RTW at Nordstrom Rack.  I couldn’t take all photos but took what I could. A few children’s pieces mixed in. Nothing I was interested in. Was contemplating what this means for economy. Hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365920
> View attachment 5365921
> View attachment 5365922
> View attachment 5365923
> View attachment 5365924
> View attachment 5365925
> View attachment 5365926




It was recently stated in the news that we will soon see designers' items showing up at discount retailers due to goods being stuck in containers at sea for months on end.  Basically these items are already deemed past season.  Their loss becomes our gain this year!


----------



## popartist

I stopped by the Woodbury Commons outlet today and was surprised to see several older, but still current boutique bags there - and they were still at boutique prices, so no special deal to be had.  They were red, rose beige and black Soho Discos, Ophidia GG small shoulder bag, small Ophidia GG dome shoulder bag, Ophidia GG mini bag, Ophidia GG small backpack, and either mini or small Marmont matelasse (gold HW) shoulder bags.  Not sure what that means - if Gucci is going to regularly carry some full price classics at the outlets now or if these bags are beginning to be on their way out but still part of the main lines.  Man, if the Disco or backpack had been reduced I definitely would have picked something up...


----------



## snibor

popartist said:


> I stopped by the Woodbury Commons outlet today and was surprised to see several older, but still current boutique bags there - and they were still at boutique prices, so no special deal to be had.  They were red, rose beige and black Soho Discos, Ophidia GG small shoulder bag, small Ophidia GG dome shoulder bag, Ophidia GG mini bag, Ophidia GG small backpack, and either mini or small Marmont matelasse (gold HW) shoulder bags.  Not sure what that means - if Gucci is going to regularly carry some full price classics at the outlets now or if these bags are beginning to be on their way out but still part of the main lines.  Man, if the Disco or backpack had been reduced I definitely would have picked something up...


Wow that’s interesting at full price.  Ive never seen that at outlet.


----------



## DooneyBear

popartist said:


> I stopped by the Woodbury Commons outlet today and was surprised to see several older, but still current boutique bags there - and they were still at boutique prices, so no special deal to be had.  They were red, rose beige and black Soho Discos, Ophidia GG small shoulder bag, small Ophidia GG dome shoulder bag, Ophidia GG mini bag, Ophidia GG small backpack, and either mini or small Marmont matelasse (gold HW) shoulder bags.  Not sure what that means - if Gucci is going to regularly carry some full price classics at the outlets now or if these bags are beginning to be on their way out but still part of the main lines.  Man, if the Disco or backpack had been reduced I definitely would have picked something up...


Well, the Disney bags were at the outlet full price… and then they were marked down shortly after that.

So…seems very possibly this is their tactic for phasing out boutique bags


----------



## mzbaglady1

popartist said:


> I stopped by the Woodbury Commons outlet today and was surprised to see several older, but still current boutique bags there - and they were still at boutique prices, so no special deal to be had.  They were red, rose beige and black Soho Discos, Ophidia GG small shoulder bag, small Ophidia GG dome shoulder bag, Ophidia GG mini bag, Ophidia GG small backpack, and either mini or small Marmont matelasse (gold HW) shoulder bags.  Not sure what that means - if Gucci is going to regularly carry some full price classics at the outlets now or if these bags are beginning to be on their way out but still part of the main lines.  Man, if the Disco or backpack had been reduced I definitely would have picked something up...


That merchandise will sell out just in time for the holiday that's coming up this weekend. Gucci, Ysl, Prada had price increases on older merchandise. And I have also came across retail pricing at the outlets also. If I'm not familiar with original retail prices of a designer item I usually do a Google search and check to see if I'm really getting a great sale.


----------



## Dumbo1294

Went to the outlet at saw grass and they had the soho disco there too full price as I am after buying it while on vacation but will buy from the store in palm beach as it’s the same price 
The disney was full price too it said special price on but it was the same price as it was when it came out


----------



## sparkledust

Does anyone have an associate contact at the San Marcos Gucci outlet that they are willing to share?
Thanks in advance


----------



## caralt

Does anyone know what kind of bags they have at the Gucci outlet in San Francisco? Wondering if it's worth heading there as I'll be in SF in two weeks. 

Thanks


----------



## kim1006

Has anyone found Ophidia handbags and/or totes at Gucci outlet stores?  if so, would you please share the names/styles/prices/locations?  TIA


----------



## kim1006

kim1006 said:


> Has anyone found Ophidia handbags and/or totes at Gucci outlet stores?  if so, would you please share the names/styles/prices/locations?  TIA


Admin, thanks for merging.  Would you please delete the answer to my question was provided above.


----------



## evaporated

Does anyone know if the Saks Off Fifth in Grapevine Mills has any Gucci product? I loathe going to that mall, so if I could know before driving over there, that would be awesome!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

popartist said:


> I stopped by the Woodbury Commons outlet today and was surprised to see several older, but still current boutique bags there - and they were still at boutique prices, so no special deal to be had.  They were red, rose beige and black Soho Discos, Ophidia GG small shoulder bag, small Ophidia GG dome shoulder bag, Ophidia GG mini bag, Ophidia GG small backpack, and either mini or small Marmont matelasse (gold HW) shoulder bags. Not sure what that means - if Gucci is going to regularly carry some full price classics at the outlets now or if these bags are beginning to be on their way out but still part of the main lines. Man, if the Disco or backpack had been reduced I definitely would have picked something up...


Thank you for this post.  I returned my Ophidia medium tote bag to the boutique.  If it is at the outlet, I will purchase one from there and on sale hopefully.  After I saw this, I searched yelp and sure enough there was a picture of the medium tote bag at an outlet.  I also have the Ophidia GG round mini and the Ophidia GG french flap wallet and love them.


----------



## Levelero

Thanks a lot


----------



## stutsie02

I know Gucci makes items specifically for their outlets, but I have lucked-up and bought several pieces that came from the retail stores. I have been searching the internet the last few days to see if there is a way to differentiate made for outlet shoes.  I have several pair from both locations and do not see any special markings like the bags and wallets.  I have a couple pairs of espadrilles, one of which I know is an outlet only item because of the microguccisima pattern embossed onto the leather.  Other than that, they're fairly identical.  Is there a stamp or mark that I may be overlooking?


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

stutsie02 said:


> I know Gucci makes items specifically for their outlets, but I have lucked-up and bought several pieces that came from the retail stores. I have been searching the internet the last few days to see if there is a way to differentiate made for outlet shoes.  I have several pair from both locations and do not see any special markings like the bags and wallets.  I have a couple pairs of espadrilles, one of which I know is an outlet only item because of the microguccisima pattern embossed onto the leather.  Other than that, they're fairly identical.  Is there a stamp or mark that I may be overlooking?


Congratulations!  Were the items you purchased on sale?  Do you mind sharing which outlet store?


----------



## sweetnikki_6

In the last few weeks, I have picked up some things from the multicolor collection that I missed out on last year. 

Sawgrass Mills - FL
Green multicolor Marmont
black guccissima  zip-around card case 

Orlando FL
Multicolor compact wallet
Multicolor cardigan - orange and navy


----------



## pixi-stix

sweetnikki_6 said:


> In the last few weeks, I have picked up some things from the multicolor collection that I missed out on last year.
> 
> Sawgrass Mills - FL
> Green multicolor Marmont
> black guccissima  zip-around card case
> 
> Orlando FL
> Multicolor compact wallet
> Multicolor cardigan - orange and navy


I was looking at key pouches/card cases on their website. I was wondering if you happen to have seen any at Sawgrass and whether the prices were better than retail? Thank you!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

pixi-stix said:


> I was looking at key pouches/card cases on their website. I was wondering if you happen to have seen any at Sawgrass and whether the prices were better than retail? Thank you!


I did see card cases but I didn't check the price so I'm not sure. Sorry.


----------



## IamAu

Can anyone please share the a contact of a Gucci Outlet SA that can help me make a phone/distance purchase without visiting the outlet store? TIA!!


----------



## kbchic

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. To make things easier for you, I just went through my emails.
> Here are the 2 Gucci Reps that send me periodic emails of new stuff at the outlets; which I just received a few days ago.
> 
> (These Reps are public info on that thread.)
> 
> Steven j Alvarez
> Sales Supervisor
> Gucci outlet cabazon ca
> WK Mobile:  (951) 483-0697
> Steven.Alvarez@us.gucci.com
> steveagucci@gmail.com
> 
> ANH AU
> Sales Associate
> GUCCI
> 3939 IH-35 South Ste. 1050
> San Marcos, TX 78666
> Phone  512.392.9130
> Mobile  512.299.1200
> 
> Both of these Reps are absolutely wonderful!


Does anyone know if these reps still work here?


----------



## KPCoppola

Has anybody been to the Wrentham outlets Gucci location recently? Curious what they have for bags. My sis has her heart set on something new so we are heading there next week.


----------



## lunacyn

Hello! Does anyone know the return policies of Gucci outlet stores? Do they do refunds if item is unused and with original packaging etc? I’m in Italy right now but am having second thoughts about a recent purchase and need some info to know if I should plan for a special trip to another outlet (I’m a bit far from the first outlet I bought mine at) to do a return - if that is even possible..


----------



## LV_Nikky

themolarbear said:


> OffFifth score- $2200 before tax. Brand new
> 
> View attachment 5616501


great deal! Did you get this online or in store?


----------



## themolarbear

LV_Nikky said:


> great deal! Did you get this online or in store?


In store!


----------



## Loriad

lunacyn said:


> Hello! Does anyone know the return policies of Gucci outlet stores? Do they do refunds if item is unused and with original packaging etc? I’m in Italy right now but am having second thoughts about a recent purchase and need some info to know if I should plan for a special trip to another outlet (I’m a bit far from the first outlet I bought mine at) to do a return - if that is even possible..


I believe it is something like 14 days, but instore credit and not a refund.


----------



## shopper00

heading to the Woodbury Commons outlet this weekend. I was there in February this year and got a really great deal on a bag that I was looking for 

Has anyone been there recently? What has the inventory/sales looked like?


----------



## papertiger

lunacyn said:


> Hello! Does anyone know the return policies of Gucci outlet stores? Do they do refunds if item is unused and with original packaging etc? I’m in Italy right now but am having second thoughts about a recent purchase and need some info to know if I should plan for a special trip to another outlet (I’m a bit far from the first outlet I bought mine at) to do a return - if that is even possible..



Usually, original packaging and receipt like store to like store. So outlet to outlet seems readable (although I have been to a Gucci outlet). No duty airport free to reg store, no flagship to dept store, not outlet to stand-alone etc. 

Everything will be written on the receipt.


----------



## shopper00

shopper00 said:


> heading to the Woodbury Commons outlet this weekend. I was there in February this year and got a really great deal on a bag that I was looking for
> 
> Has anyone been there recently? What has the inventory/sales looked like?




Update--

I know outlets are always hit/miss, but was pretty disappointed as they had tons of boutique items at full price and barely any items at a "special price." The discounts were minimal for the items listed under the special price.

As for the shoes, barely any styles and the ones I looked at I believe were boutique prices. The one I did like had a pretty decent discount but only had it in a size 10.

Reasoning could be that they're really holding out for black Friday to mark items as a "special price," but who knows.


----------



## rowdy3

Any black Friday sales?


----------



## themolarbear

shopper00 said:


> Update--
> 
> I know outlets are always hit/miss, but was pretty disappointed as they had tons of boutique items at full price and barely any items at a "special price." The discounts were minimal for the items listed under the special price.
> 
> As for the shoes, barely any styles and the ones I looked at I believe were boutique prices. The one I did like had a pretty decent discount but only had it in a size 10.
> 
> Reasoning could be that they're really holding out for black Friday to mark items as a "special price," but who knows.


They’re not holding out. It’s been like this for months. I’ve gone a few times over the year and each time this is the case- seems like they transitioned their store model to full priced gucci items with very few discounted items- those of which aren’t even nice.


----------



## themolarbear

Anyone have issues buying from lord and Taylor online?


----------



## LV_Nikky

themolarbear said:


> Anyone have issues buying from lord and Taylor online?


I bought a gucci bag from lord and taylor a few months ago and returned it twice due to a defect. I want to try purchasing it again, do they have any coupons to use on top of the 20% off?


----------



## shopper00

themolarbear said:


> Anyone have issues buying from lord and Taylor online?


No issues--did purchase the mini marmont shoulder bag and came in great condition. I was able to use the 15% off promo they had at the time and the bag itself was cheaper than on Gucci's website. This was a brand new bag, not pre-loved.

Hope this helps!


----------



## shopper00

themolarbear said:


> They’re not holding out. It’s been like this for months. I’ve gone a few times over the year and each time this is the case- seems like they transitioned their store model to full priced gucci items with very few discounted items- those of which aren’t even nice.


Very interesting--I wonder how this could be? Maybe they're not longer making "for outlet" items causing inventory to be extremely low, meaning they have to fill in with boutique items? 

but I agree--the few discounted items they had I didn't like either and didn't see people gravitating towards them.


----------



## crestfallen2983

shopper00 said:


> No issues--did purchase the mini marmont shoulder bag and came in great condition. I was able to use the 15% off promo they had at the time and the bag itself was cheaper than on Gucci's website. This was a brand new bag, not pre-loved.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for sharing! I just purchased the Ophidia Small Shoulder Bag for $1432 plus tax (I live in NYC) for its cyber monday deal and still awaiting shipping. Hopefully it's in good condition. 
​


----------



## eccoxbag

Can anyone comment on the selection of Gucci bags at Cabazon, California?
It’s about 4 hours from me, but I’m seriously considering a trip.


----------



## rowdy3

I was at saks off 5th at the rim in San Antonio and they had a Gucci selection for men. They had tshirts, dress shirts, pants, jeans, hoodies and jackets. A New York Yankees tee was $450. Don’t know if it had an extra 25% off. They also had shoes for men and purses in the case.


----------

